# Team Naughties the Leftovers have now relocated to The Best of the Rest



## Blondie

Well seeing as we are fast dwindling in size due to the number of :bfp: cropping up recently the remaining few of us are rebranding :happydance:

Good luck ladies - it's time for the leftovers to get their :bfp::bfp:

New team sig is below:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif

*THE GRADUATES*

*February Graduates*
MrsR :bfp:
dizzy1 :bfp:
trinitydm :bfp:
aimee-lou :bfp:
helz81 :bfp:
Laura H :bfp:
RaeRae :bfp:
Polaris :bfp:

*March Graduates*
Ree :bfp:
Daisydo :bfp:
Blondie :bfp:
caitlenc :bfp:
tori_cottier :bfp:

*April Graduates*
Loopdido :bfp:
Topazicatzbet :bfp:

*May Graduates*
Flowertot :bfp:
Meemee :bfp:

*May*
11-
12-
13-
14-
15- Pipkintyler
16-
17-
18-
19-
20-
21-
22-
23-
24-
25-
26-
27- Razcox
28-
29-
30-
31-

*June*
1- Mum2bewaiting


----------



## caitlenc

Yay!!!! The Leftovers are up and running! Here's to more :bfp:'s!


----------



## Tudor Rose

and me!!! you fforgot me :(

:witch: due 23rd march


----------



## Daisydo

:hi: thanks caitlenc...happy to be here ...please add me testing date march 14th...thnx much"" come on ---->:bfp:'s


----------



## Blondie

Tudor Rose said:


> and me!!! you fforgot me :(
> 
> :witch: due 23rd march

I didn't forget you TudorRose :( - I was just going through the whole of the team naughties thread trying to catch anyone that has been missed so I've decided for now I will just add new info as it is posted here and by the end of this month anyone who hasn't updated will not be on the testing list. I don't think I've missed anyone off the graduates list but let me know if I have.


----------



## Stewie

I have been an inactive member! I will be testing on the 23rd! I will try and be better with the updates! Good luck!


----------



## Blondie

Stewie said:


> I have been an inactive member! I will be testing on the 23rd! I will try and be better with the updates! Good luck!

No problem Stewie - added you to the list, good luck!!!

There have been 10 :bfp: that I know of from Team Naughties so far so hoping that :dust: is still working it's magic!


----------



## samzi

no idea when i will be due, so cant join you guys yet! x


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> no idea when i will be due, so cant join you guys yet! x

Yes you can Samzi - I've added a new section at the bottom for those that are unsure of their dates :)


----------



## samzi

ooh thanks hun :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, I will be testing March 11. Thanks.


----------



## Blondie

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I will be testing March 11. Thanks.

Added you to the list, good luck :happydance:


----------



## Daisydo

:hi: boylovesgirl...im noted to test 14th..butttt---> tested today and have been told by this forum to test again on the 11th so lets get a :bfp: btw i think my eyes COULD be playing tricks on me cus i took my morning test out of the bin and did see what MAY be dinky inky shadow...im early though sooooo probably wishful thinking :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi I'm not sure when i'll be testing it will either be the 21st or the 28th, (body clocks on over drive this month)

Thanks


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, we are up and running :happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thanx blondie, could you send me the new sig please :)


----------



## Blondie

Daisydo said:


> :hi: boylovesgirl...im noted to test 14th..butttt---> tested today and have been told by this forum to test again on the 11th so lets get a :bfp: btw i think my eyes COULD be playing tricks on me cus i took my morning test out of the bin and did see what MAY be dinky inky shadow...im early though sooooo probably wishful thinking :rofl: :dohh:

BAD BAD BAD lady - rule number 1 don't take hpts out of bin and look at them as that's when you get evaps (should really take my own advice but I'm even happy with evaps as at least it feeds my line spotting addiction :rofl::rofl::rofl:)


----------



## Blondie

Tudor Rose said:


> thanx blondie, could you send me the new sig please :)


This is the link for the sig

[**url=https://www.familylobby.com][img**]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif[/img**][/url**]

copy and paste the above text into your sig and then delete all the *'s there are 8 in total so make sure you delete them all

Probably an easier way of doing it but I'm a complete technoblonde :)


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, so glad you're with us! Does that mean you're trying again??

Girls, I have such a good feeling for all of us!! Go Naughties leftovers!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tudor Rose

thank you blonde! :)


----------



## caitlenc

Here's the siggie link without the *'s:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif

Just right click, copy, and paste into your siggie box!


----------



## caitlenc

Sorry, that didn't really work like I thought it might...go with Blondie's link and just erase the *'s as she said! :blush:

PS-This is why I am not running this thread....for a woman married to an IT guy, I'm pretty inept!:dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Right I have to vanish as it's the end of the working day and I need to drive off for a weekend of hen night madness :rofl::happydance:

I will update all dates etc on my return on monday - expecting to see lots of :bfp: posts between now and then so get POAS ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Have a great weekend, Blondie!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Have fun :dance::headspin:


----------



## Daisydo

Have a FABULOUS wknd ....i know we alll will....yeah i agree i entered the addict stage with the dipsticks!!! ( i will not give in to the evap line ) :rofl::rofl:


----------



## seasaw

Good luck to all the weekend testers. Sneakily tested today and nothing so I am not counting it as a real test! Wil test MOnday if AF not arived as schedualed on Sunday.


----------



## Daisydo

blood tinged nose mucous---->> grosse i know but its a symptom :bfp: let me know NOOWWWWWWW!!!! :muaha:


----------



## pipkintyler

Well ladies I think that Team Naughties Leftovers is a very good idea, although I'm hoping that nobody will be left in here over the next couple of months as we'll all get our :bfp:'s.

Well an update on me, after all my rambling the other night abouth how I'm never going to have a normal cycle I finally got a positive for OV on my OPK's, luckily we :sex: last night as was really in the mood so I'm planning on a very busy weekend, Blondie could you please change my testing date to the 20th thanks. Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Daisydo said:


> blood tinged nose mucous---->> grosse i know but its a symptom :bfp: let me know NOOWWWWWWW!!!! :muaha:

Hi Daisydo, this is sounding very promising, wishiing you loads of luck and :dust::dust:


----------



## Daisydo

pipkintyler get your bd :sex: and lets see a :bfp:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Hello, I am glad a new thread has been set up let's hope it brings us loads of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!
I'm testing in a few days, shouldn't really be, FF says to test in 7 days but I have no will power!!!:rofl::rofl:
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## Daisydo

stay away from my replies then cus im a bad influence toooo im like a week+ early for testing and couldnt resist :rofl: but its a GOOOOOOD month for us ALLLLL :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp::baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## tori_cottier

Daisydo said:


> stay away from my replies then cus im a bad influence toooo im like a week+ early for testing and couldnt resist :rofl: but its a GOOOOOOD month for us ALLLLL :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp::baby: :baby: :baby:

 Oh your making me jealous haven't even ov jet and i want to POAS lol

Good look to all who are doing it at the weekend

:hug:


----------



## Daisydo

thats funny tori....:rofl::rofl: hey did i tell you guys about my blood tinged snot..:rofl:


----------



## Daisydo

hey i read on another thread about this site that has really high ratings of predicting gender of baby based on the moon size at conception....would be curious to hear your results ...i hear it quite accurate...its stardate online m babydust to alll whatever the gender....


----------



## Daisydo

:dohh::shhh: its very quiete here...this team must be out in the town ....:happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

Yay The Leftovers!!!
Honestly though, I sleep in for a bit and suddenly there's 4 pages of action! Thanks for setting it up Blondie. Hope you have a great weekend.
I'm still down for testing yesterday, but the :witch: got me on Tuesday so I'm out this month :cry:
Good luck to all - hope we see lots of :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: this month!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mork

Hey all!
I am on CD 5, so put me down for testing on 31st march (just to be sure!!) I have a positive feeling about this month for us all!!!! F xd xxx


----------



## Daisydo

hey girls...anyone know what the ideal temp is for after O'?


----------



## Razcox

Well i hope i can join you guys again as it was so lucky for me last time. My stay in 1st tri was rather brief an i had a MC on wednesday.

Still i had a great few weeks living the dream and got my very 1st :bfp: which was the best feeling. I know i can get pregnant so we are back on the TTC horse, as soon as i get any sign my body is going to OV we are going to be BDing like bunnies again!! :rofl:

Heres to lots of :bfp: 's and extra sticky beans :hug:


----------



## samzi

caitlenc said:


> Samzi, so glad you're with us! Does that mean you're trying again??
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yup, thats right :D but a more relaxed approach with no stress. just seeing what happens:happydance:


----------



## Daisydo

:hug:aawww razcox im sorry you xprncd that....:hugs: welcome back and i hope get a :bfp: real soon...:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Oh forgot to add AF is due on 1st april but may be a bit messed up because of the MC . . . .


----------



## Razcox

Daisydo said:


> :hug:aawww razcox im sorry you xprncd that....:hugs: welcome back and i hope get a :bfp: real soon...:hugs:

Thanks hun, its been a tough few days but i am trying to focus on the positive. We got pregnant happydance:) and at least the MC has happened naturally so we can start TTC right away. At one point i was worried it was ectopic (sp?) which would have been worse. This was clearly just not meant to be this time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox im so sorry you had to come back but you know your always welcome.
hope your cycle settles quickly and you get your :bfp: with a real sticky bean this time.


----------



## Freyasmum

Razcox, I'm so sorry to see you back here, although you're always more than welcome :hugs:

Samzi - good to see you back too! I'm liking the relaxed attitude. Have been trying to stick with that one myself, which is why I'm still not charting, temping, OPKing or anything (other than bd'ing, of course! :sex: :blush:)

Good luck, Leftovers! I'll be back a bit later on...


----------



## meemee

wow everyones moved! im transfering my post from team naughties to over here!!

my body is so confusing!
so i had spotting at 7DPO and now im 12DPO and yesterday morning i had a bit of spotting again which ofcourse i thought was the but i havent had anything since! not quite sure whats going on because this hasnt happened before!
its sooo hard not to get my hopes up though 
trying to keep up the PMA still!


----------



## Daisydo

goood morning naughties!!!! i woke up and did it again!!!! :bfn: like i told my other teammates.....I am really feeling the need to PROVE this wrong!!! I know i sound like a looney tune but I know Im preggers but cant find a test to back me up yet....!!!:hissy::dohh:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Daisydo said:


> goood morning naughties!!!! i woke up and did it again!!!! :bfn: like i told my other teammates.....I am really feeling the need to PROVE this wrong!!! I know i sound like a looney tune but I know Im preggers but cant find a test to back me up yet....!!!:hissy::dohh:

Oh Daisydo, I really hope this is your :bfp:!
I am really hoping this month, I had a dip below my coverline yesterday and this morning my temp shot up to higher than its ever been! I poas this morning, really annoyed with myself for wasting a test as soon as I saw the :bfn:, I mean what was I expecting? Surely it would take longer than a day for there to be enough hcg!!:dohh:
Going to try and resist testing till :witch: is due on Thursday (which means I'll probably poas tomorrow:rofl::rofl:)!!!
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## Daisydo

:hugs::rofl:iknow what you mean butterfly....doesnt the whole test thing drive you mad?? just to make things worse my DH is now "like well cant we buy some online"??? :dohh: now it seems he is getting obbsessed with :bfp:...its just so hard when all the symptoms are there but :bfn:... im early i know to test,,,but still i have heard on 8DPO being :bfp: sooo I WANT MINE :hissy:


----------



## henlo5

Keep me added AF got me this month but was 2 days late so will let you know when testing!! Henlo5


----------



## Razcox

just ordered some more pre seed and will start tracking temp once the bleeding has stopped. Heres to a new month and hopefully i will OV!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> just ordered some more pre seed and will start tracking temp once the bleeding has stopped. Heres to a new month and hopefully i will OV!

Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## seasaw

AF due tomorrow but I have a FRER in my bag. Want to use it but i already done my FMU. Should I test later? Or shall I wait till Monday when I am officially late?
No AF symptoms at all. Just lots of twinges pulls and stabs over the week. BB's not sore at all and normally kill a week before AF. I tested yesterday with SMU but BFN. God it drives you crackers don't it!!


----------



## polaris

Razcox said:


> just ordered some more pre seed and will start tracking temp once the bleeding has stopped. Heres to a new month and hopefully i will OV!

Hi Razcox, I'm happy to see you so determined to bounce back after such a disappointment. I have heard a number of ladies who got pregnant straight away after m/c so fingers crossed it happens for you too.


----------



## seasaw

Too late I tested, BFN. Can't test tommorrow cos I have no tests left so I have to wait till Monday when I will be officially late.
I can get on with myweekend now. Good luck everyone else.x


----------



## caitlenc

Hello, my lovely leftovers!

Welcome back, Razcox, and so very sorry for your loss! Your positive attitude is an inspiration, honey! :hugs:

Samzi, I love your new approach, and am so glad you're back with us!:hug:

Oh, seasaw, hope Monday is the day for you! :happydance:

I am 3dpo, and just convinced that we did it this month. Hubby and I are already talking to our lil' bean! :blush: I sound crazy, I know, but I've decided I am pregnant until proven otherwise!! :rofl:

Hope all you ladies have a fab weekend!


----------



## Daisydo

caitlenc I luvs the PMA!!!! :bfp: :bfp: all the way...my DH just orded some HPT from the net so im gearing up for the next week girls..!!!!!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:its the month of luck...!!!:happydance:


----------



## Daisydo

oooh my god seasaw just saw your post.....PLEASE FOR MY SAKE TAKE A TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SURE ITS A :bfp: be the first for today...:bfp:


----------



## Daisydo

ooopps sorry got too excited :blush: monday is bound to :bfp: babydust to all....


----------



## tori_cottier

well ladies

it's offical after the chemical bleed last month my Clear blue ov test gave me a great big :) so will be testing on the 24th 

fingers crossed 

baby dust to every one


----------



## meemee

it was a :bfn: for me this morning! but still no sign of the :witch: :happydance: so heres hoping!!!
oooo good luck seasaw!!!


----------



## Daisydo

do give up meemee....your still in the running and hope its a :bfp: 

fingers X'd tori_cottier :baby:


----------



## tori_cottier

Daisydo said:


> do give up meemee....your still in the running and hope its a :bfp:
> 
> fingers X'd tori_cottier :baby:

Arr thanks Daisydo.


----------



## Daisydo

GOOOD MORNING NAUGHTIES!!! :happydance:

Hope all having a great wknd.....i tested again this morning 10DPO ( i think) 
and of course...:bfn: but some ladies show early and some dont...so i am the one that will take longer to show my :bfp: cus i feeeel a baby on board!!

ooooh yeah why is everyone soooooo quiet????? any one testing early ??? any :bfp: today ????// come on naughties!!!!!! :muaha:


----------



## Butterfly1984

I am soooooo tempted to test this morning!! I can't decide what to do:muaha:!!!
I'm 10dpo too and really really want to test but I did one yesterday and :bfn::bfn::bfn:!!
I'm going to try and resist!!!


----------



## Daisydo

i rechecked my morning test and seen the line.....then now took more tests and yahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooo 10DPO :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

im officially preggers with sticky bean #6


----------



## Daisydo

butterfly goo do it ...test youmay be verrrrrry happpppppy :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Daisydo!!!!
Woohoo, :bfp::bfp::bfp:
That is just such a nice sight when you see that second line!!!
Looking forward to seeing you in First Tri!!


----------



## Daisydo

polaris thank you....i agree....and im was pretty amazed cus like i said i have been testing since 8DPO and :bfn: and thought this morning too cus i didnt really look at it closly ..today being 10DPO i thought i would recheck as i did the others and really saw the line there..and then the other backed it up soooo its nice that there are tests that are soo sensitive to pick it up so early....have to admit though it kind of takes the fun out of waiting for it each day:happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats daisydo

nothing to really report here, i think im 4dpo but my cycle has been really confusing this month, not expecting anything this month as only managed to do AI on the sun and ov on the wed i think. i just want :witch: to hurry up and come so i can get on with cycle 3, but i ve still got 12 days til she is due

im buying a new cbfm to help out next month and hoping for a christmas baby.


----------



## BradysMum

Sorry I'm rubbish at keeping up to date with this, but I'm a leftover lol. AF is due on Friday, and I really don't have a good feeling about this month. We've been totally stressed with family being over from New Zealand and not really had much time to BD


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I am a leftover but as I am on my first cycle I have no idea how long its going to be so can't really say a date as such 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## caitlenc

OMG, Daisydo, that is soooooo fantastic!!! :happydance: Congrats on your :bfp: girl! You obviously know your body!!

Topazicatzb, I am 5dpo, so we can be cycle buddies!! I definitely BD enough around the time of Ov, so hoping this is my month! Fingers Xed we both get our :bfp:'s! :hugs:

Butterfly, I say :test:!

Tori and MeeMee, hang in there, it ain't over until the fat :witch: sings!

Lot's of :dust: to all of us Leftover Ladies!!


----------



## Daisydo

:happydance: girls are early in your cycle still hope your all getting your BDing on :sex: GOOOOO SPERMS------> MEET EGGGGG :bfp:


----------



## Blondie

Hello my lovely leftovers :)

Just back from my weekend and been updating the front post - think I have got everyone but let me know if I have missed anything.

Daisydo - congratulations :happydance::bfp::happydance:
Razcox - welcome back honey :hug: hopefully you will back with a :bfp: soon

Come on the rest of you leftovers - get working on those :bfp:

Think I am on 6dpo now so may test at the end of this week but not noticing any symptons yet - except for loads of creamy CM but boobs not swollen yet and not feeling bloated so think I may be out but will wait and see - PMA and all that :happydance::happydance:

Had a fantastic weekend though was a bit of a surprise that one of the girls was pregnant and would have been about the same as me if I hadn't miscarried so felt a bit wierd but a couple of bottles of wine down the hatch and I soon moved on :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## henlo5

wer do i get the new signature girls?? I to am a leftover!!


----------



## Blondie

Blondie said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> thanx blondie, could you send me the new sig please :)
> 
> 
> This is the link for the sig
> 
> [**url=https://www.familylobby.com][img**]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif[/img**][/url**]
> 
> copy and paste the above text into your sig and then delete all the *'s there are 8 in total so make sure you delete them all
> 
> Probably an easier way of doing it but I'm a complete technoblonde :)Click to expand...

There you go Hel :)


----------



## henlo5

Ok so i'm all sig'd up and ready to go for another month!! I can't believe how fertile our group of girls are!! We seem to have luck on our side!! Well done to all you ladies who got you BFP's happy healthy pregnancys to all!! Lets hope us left overs will be joining you soon! 

It seems to take forever for these days to go by, its the waiting that gets to me, oh and the not knowing one way or another! Hopefully we won't have to wait to long, like DH says it'll happen when its meant to!! I hope he's right. 

Good luck to all this month!! Keep up the good work ladies!!


----------



## Daisydo

6DPO huh....and your going to wait till end of week??? goood for you....i caved in at 8DPO :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im not even gonna bother testing this month as i think my chances of a :bfp: are so low


----------



## Daisydo

ITS NOT over till its :witch: has swooped you up....hang in there!!!! when is AF due??


----------



## samzi

my bleeding finally stopped today so i jumped on OH :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome home, Blondie! Glad you had a good weekend.

Do any of you ladies get sick and tired of hearing "Just relax and stop thinking about it, and it'll happen?" I mean, theoretically that sounds easy enough, but how the heck am I supposed to stop thinking about this? If I could, I sure would. It makes me feel like I'm KEEPING myself from getting preggers, just because I'm TRYING to do it, you know what I mean? Like, if I get a BFN it'll be because I'm thinking about having a baby. I dunno, it's just frustrating.:hissy:

That said, I am all about the PMA!! We will all get our :bfp:'s this month, and will henceforth be known as Team Knocked-Up Naughties!! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: love that name!


----------



## caitlenc

Glad you got to jump OH tonight, Samzi! :happydance:


----------



## meemee

the :witch: got me today!!! feeling positive about this month though!
having a good cry always makes me feel better :D
so i should be testing again around april 9th!
and congrats daisydo!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

I'm loving the name "Knocked Up Naughties" for when we all get our :bfp: s

Well 7dpo and don't feel anything at all at the moment so assuming I'm on for a :bfn: this month so just going to keep delaying testing for as long as possible - the aim is to see whether I can hold off testing until the :witch: arrives - how long before I crack?

Sorry the :witch: got you this month meemee - great PMA though! Go for a christmas baby :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Stopped bleeding today so started temping and will jump DH later tonight, poor boy hasn't been allowed near since the :bfp: so i don't think he will fight me :rofl:

Also loving the name knocked up Naughties and would be nice to stay together no matter what the due dates will be. You guys have all been so great i would hate to lose that.

Sorry about AF coming meemee, but lets hope for xmas babies all round :hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, MeeMee, sorry the witch got you. Roll on next month!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, the :witch: got me on saturday morning after a 42 day cycle, just at the start of my supposedly romantic weekend away at a friends wedding :rofl: I did not know whether to laugh of cry.... :hissy:
So, if I end up with a 42 day cycle I'll be due on the 17th April please Blondie. Well done to the :bfp: and lots of :dust: to those of us left, I cannot believe how much there is to catch up with after 3 days away!!
Althou, to carry on one of the thoughts from the last thread, now back in the running, with me rather long cycle I think I'll be the last one standing as am felling that opportunities are reduced.... we shall see, now to catch up on everything else!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

i'm still here x


----------



## samzi

so happy that my bleeding stopped :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Mum2, sorry AF came!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Thanks Caitlenc, I think it was a bit of a relief really, althou after 41 days, a few more wud not have made much of a difference, n you wud have thought that my body cud have let me enjoy a romantic weekend in a posh hotel.....:hissy::rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Hello Ladies. I dont get chance to post much what with being busy at work etc etc but seeing as I joined Team Naughties way back in January (!) thought I'd best transfer over to Team Naughties Left overs!! Congratulations to all who got their :bfp:'s recently and fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to all of us still trying! 

Due to test on 28 March if my dates are correct if you could kindly put me on the chart please Blondie. 

Razcox sorry to hear your news but glad you are staying positive and trying again. I am a great believer in things happening for a reason. x :hug:


----------



## Razcox

mamawannabe said:


> Hello Ladies. I dont get chance to post much what with being busy at work etc etc but seeing as I joined Team Naughties way back in January (!) thought I'd best transfer over to Team Naughties Left overs!! Congratulations to all who got their :bfp:'s recently and fingers crossed and lots of baby dust to all of us still trying!
> 
> Due to test on 28 March if my dates are correct if you could kindly put me on the chart please Blondie.
> 
> Razcox sorry to hear your news but glad you are staying positive and trying again. I am a great believer in things happening for a reason. x :hug:

Me too Mamawannabe, on reading about MC the most common reason is meant to be due to a chromsome problem this early. So in a way i am glad it happed early rather then the baby not growing right or having problems later. My MIL had a still birth and that must have been awful . . . . Sometimes our bodies do know best and we need to trust a little in mother nature, as hard as it is.


----------



## caitlenc

Raz, my dear, your positivity is an inspiration! Mammawannebe, great to see you back on the thread! :hug:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Daisydo said:


> butterfly goo do it ...test youmay be verrrrrry happpppppy :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Congrats Daisydo!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
Ok so I did it and...........................................................:bfn:!!
Kinda feel abit rubbish now :cry: I know it's stupid because I'm only 11dpo and its still a possibilty but I hate those ugly :bfn::bfn:!!!
I am definately going to resist now and see if :witch: arrives on Thursday and if she doesn't then I'll test again!
I have LOADS of symptoms but when I think back to last month I think I had those 'symptoms' then too!!:dohh:
The only difference is that this cycle I started BBT charting and had a dip 8dpo but of course it could mean nothing or could happen every cycle but I wouldn't know as I've never temped before!!

Anyway I am trying to rebuild my PMA so I AM GOING TO GET MY :bfp: ON THURSDAY AND ALL OF THE LEFTOVERS WILL BE MOVING TO THE KNOCKED UP NAUGHTIES BY APRIL!!!!!

DO NOT LET ME DOWN LEFTOVERS!!!

:hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi blondie 

can you add me to the list? 
i'm due to test aroung the 23rd (I think)

thanks


----------



## pipkintyler

Congrats on your :bfp:Daisydo, hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Sorry to all those who have had the :witch: come, believe me I know how you feel.

Well I am now 3 dpo and I'm feeling nothing at all, trying desperately not to symptom spot as I know that any symptoms i feel before 10 dpo is probably my body playing tricks on me, last month I was convinced I was pregnant as I felt dizzy, bloated and had a metalic taste in my mouth but obviously I was just hoping, I'm also going to try and hold of testing till a week on Thursday as I hate getting the :bfn: I really hope this is all of our months. xxx


----------



## Blondie

First post been updated for everything I think :)

Well still absolutely no symptoms so assuming I'm out this month but I guess 7dpo is still pretty early :rofl::rofl: Hoping that maybe the lack of symptoms will take me by surprise :)

Raz - I so know how you feel - with an early mc you pretty much have 2 choices, let it ruin your life for a while or pick yourself up, trust in mother nature and jump back on the TTC bandwagon. Obviously some people take it a lot harder than others and it is really disappointing but I prefer to focus on TTC than focusing on what could have been :hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> First post been updated for everything I think :)
> 
> Well still absolutely no symptoms so assuming I'm out this month but I guess 7dpo is still pretty early :rofl::rofl: Hoping that maybe the lack of symptoms will take me by surprise :)
> 
> Raz - I so know how you feel - with an early mc you pretty much have 2 choices, let it ruin your life for a while or pick yourself up, trust in mother nature and jump back on the TTC bandwagon. Obviously some people take it a lot harder than others and it is really disappointing but I prefer to focus on TTC than focusing on what could have been :hug:

Blondie you make me :rofl::rofl::rofl:

7 dpo is not long and you've already put your self out of the game lol

what is it every one keeps telling me PMA, you can have a share of mind if you like :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

hi everyone!

put me down for testing on 18th March.


----------



## Daisydo

Blondie....come on...its still verrrrry early....your not even up to testing date and you say your out ..i agreee with terri_cottier....PMA PMA PMA>>> this team and all of B&B babes are getting :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl: I have tons of PMA - I'm POSITIVE I'm not pregnant :rofl::rofl:

Well temp seems to be flat-lining at 98.17 this month so not even a hint of an implantation dip, not feeling bloated, gassy, constipated, boobs aren't swollen - in fact feeling pretty fantastic :rofl::rofl::rofl: Maybe if there is going to be a :bfp: it's a sign that it will be a girl as surely only boys can cause all the other nasty symptoms :rofl::rofl::rofl: The line on my negative opk was a little bit darker than all the other days though last night so maybe :)

8dpo - I will not test, I will not test, I will not test, I will not test :happydance:

Decided I am determined not to test until at least monday next week - then there was an advert for boots and buy one get one free on FRER and DH pipes up - should we go and stock up on a few :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Where are my 8th and 9th March ladies with their results this month - come on ladies I'm awaiting your :bfp: announcements :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Daisydo

posted by BLONDIE..."""Maybe if there is going to be a it's a sign that it will be a girl as surely only boys can cause all the other nasty symptoms"""" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

hella funny!!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all how are we today? My temps are nice and low (36.6) and all the pregnancy signs have gone now so it seems my boby is back on track and i should OV around CD15. Enjoyed having a beer the last couple of days but from tonight both me and DH are back on the wagon, don't want drunken spermies! :rofl:


----------



## seasaw

Still no sign of the :witch: for me. Was due on Sunday. Tested yesturday and :bfn: so holding on till Wednesday with FMU this time. Lots of PMA and what not.

Good luck every one x


----------



## Blondie

seasaw said:


> Still no sign of the :witch: for me. Was due on Sunday. Tested yesturday and :bfn: so holding on till Wednesday with FMU this time. Lots of PMA and what not.
> 
> Good luck every one x

Oooh Seesaw - I have high expectations from you this month? Any other symptoms? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Blondie said:


> seasaw said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign of the :witch: for me. Was due on Sunday. Tested yesturday and :bfn: so holding on till Wednesday with FMU this time. Lots of PMA and what not.
> 
> Good luck every one x
> 
> Oooh Seesaw - I have high expectations from you this month? Any other symptoms? :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Actually ignore that comment - just looked at your countdown to pregnancy chart - symptoms galore :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fingers x'd for you :)


----------



## samzi

goodluck girls!


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, Lovelies!

Seasaw, Fingers Xed for you, hun!

Raz, glad you're feeling better and ready to...er...roll, as it were.:laugh2:

Blondie, keep up that PMA, girl!! You and I can be bump buddies, cuz I KNOW we're knocked-up!!:hug:

Well, I am 6dpo, no real symptoms, although I was exhausted yesterday. Have felt the occasional twinge or cramp, and am hoping it's my Boo Bean burrowing in for a long stay! Of course, it could just be gas...:blush:

Have a great day, Leftovers!!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Caitlenc - I was just sat here thinking to myself how glad I am that I have my own office at work because I'm so gassy today it's ridiculous :blush::blush: 

Maybe I can put that down as symptom number 1 in my 2WW :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Razcox

LOL, well gas is good!!!!! It was one of my main symptoms last cycle (much to my DH disgust :rofl: ) that and i was always thirsty and was drinking a lot more


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> LOL, well gas is good!!!!! It was one of my main symptoms last cycle (much to my DH disgust :rofl: ) that and i was always thirsty and was drinking a lot more

I've been drinking loads over last 2 days but think that is more than likely due to the copious amounts of wine and champagne drank over the hen night weekend :rofl::rofl::rofl: Or maybe it is symptom number 2 :rofl:

Main symptom I had before mc was huge boobs but they are looking pretty normal at the moment unless I wear a cleavage enhancing bra just to make myself feel happier :rofl::rofl:

Think I might have to nip to boots at lunchtime as FRER are on buy 1 get one free and pregnancy vits are on 3 for 2 so might have a stocking up session. I already have one FRER, one CB digi and about 15 ICs at home but can never have enough really can you so I might buy 2 twin packs of FRER to add to my collection. :rofl::happydance::happydance: I am NOT a POAS addict :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Whoops - bought 2 twin packs of FRER for £10.27 so now have 5 FRERs sat waiting for me :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Really - how long can I hold out? 6 more days? :happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

Razcox said:


> LOL, well gas is good!!!!! It was one of my main symptoms last cycle (much to my DH disgust :rofl: ) that and i was always thirsty and was drinking a lot more

Razcox... I've just noticed you are in Telford... small world... I am in Shifnal about 2 miles away!!! x


----------



## Razcox

mamawannabe said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> LOL, well gas is good!!!!! It was one of my main symptoms last cycle (much to my DH disgust :rofl: ) that and i was always thirsty and was drinking a lot more
> 
> Razcox... I've just noticed you are in Telford... small world... I am in Shifnal about 2 miles away!!! xClick to expand...

Wow it is a small world! We are in Trench


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> LOL, well gas is good!!!!! It was one of my main symptoms last cycle (much to my DH disgust :rofl: ) that and i was always thirsty and was drinking a lot more
> 
> I've been drinking loads over last 2 days but think that is more than likely due to the copious amounts of wine and champagne drank over the hen night weekend :rofl::rofl::rofl: Or maybe it is symptom number 2 :rofl:
> 
> Main symptom I had before mc was huge boobs but they are looking pretty normal at the moment unless I wear a cleavage enhancing bra just to make myself feel happier :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Think I might have to nip to boots at lunchtime as FRER are on buy 1 get one free and pregnancy vits are on 3 for 2 so might have a stocking up session. I already have one FRER, one CB digi and about 15 ICs at home but can never have enough really can you so I might buy 2 twin packs of FRER to add to my collection. :rofl::happydance::happydance: I am NOT a POAS addict :happydance:Click to expand...

 
Blondie, if "sods law" works it's magic as it quite often does, you can guarantee to get pregnant after spending a small fortune on FRER's!!! :rofl:

I have decided to not try too hard this month as if i conceived this month the baby would be due on/around Christmas (mega expensive!) but what's the betting that the month I decided not to try as hard I fall pregnant!!!


----------



## mamawannabe

Razcox said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> LOL, well gas is good!!!!! It was one of my main symptoms last cycle (much to my DH disgust :rofl: ) that and i was always thirsty and was drinking a lot more
> 
> Razcox... I've just noticed you are in Telford... small world... I am in Shifnal about 2 miles away!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow it is a small world! We are in TrenchClick to expand...


I know Trench as had a friend that used to live there!! Hey, if we fall pregnant at the same time... you never know... we might both be in the Princess Royal Wellington hospital together!!!!


----------



## Blondie

mamawannabe said:


> Blondie, if "sods law" works it's magic as it quite often does, you can guarantee to get pregnant after spending a small fortune on FRER's!!! :rofl:
> 
> I have decided to not try too hard this month as if i conceived this month the baby would be due on/around Christmas (mega expensive!) but what's the betting that the month I decided not to try as hard I fall pregnant!!!

I know what you mean - it would be just my luck to get a :bfp: this month now that I have 5 FRER, 1 CB digital and 15 IC's stored up at home :rofl::rofl::rofl: But hey that kind of luck I can handle :)

I've already decided that I won't get a :bfp: this month though because if I get one next month the baby will be due on Christmas Day :happydance::happydance: (already thinking about not having to buy birthday AND christmas presents :rofl::rofl::rofl:)


----------



## Blondie

mamawannabe said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> LOL, well gas is good!!!!! It was one of my main symptoms last cycle (much to my DH disgust :rofl: ) that and i was always thirsty and was drinking a lot more
> 
> Razcox... I've just noticed you are in Telford... small world... I am in Shifnal about 2 miles away!!! xClick to expand...
> 
> Wow it is a small world! We are in TrenchClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Trench as had a friend that used to live there!! Hey, if we fall pregnant at the same time... you never know... we might both be in the Princess Royal Wellington hospital together!!!!Click to expand...


Well if you do end up in the same hospital I intend to get some maternity t-shirts for us all saying "Knocked Up Naughties" so you will be able to recognise each other :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## moonlady12

not in team ninties but iam due to test from march 23rd this is 8th cycle of trying and hopefully have bit more luck then before lol gd luck to all testing around that time

:hug:


----------



## Razcox

LOL, i can see it now there we are legs a kimbo panting away and we see each other wearing our knocked up t-shirts! Just imagine if we had a boy and a girl, they would of course have to grow up and get married. Unless disney have taught me wrong of course :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> LOL, i can see it now there we are legs a kimbo panting away and we see each other wearing our knocked up t-shirts! Just imagine if we had a boy and a girl, they would of course have to grow up and get married. Unless disney have taught me wrong of course :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

moonlady12 said:


> not in team ninties but iam due to test from march 23rd this is 8th cycle of trying and hopefully have bit more luck then before lol gd luck to all testing around that time
> 
> :hug:

im due to test 23rd of March thats when the evil :witch: is due but last night i got my 1st every positive OPK :happydance: i was over the moon and in shock! i did the test twice lol 

love the idea of team naughties t-shirt that would be hilarious to see :)


----------



## caitlenc

Moonlady, feel free to join us here at Team Naughties, the more, the merrier!

As for knocked-up naughties T-shirts, I think it sounds fab, although will have to e-mail you a pic of me in my shirt, as I live in the States!

Blondie, I also stocked up on FRER's while shopping with DH on Sunday! 

Dh's B-Day is the 21st. If I manage to get my :bfp: this month (which, of course, I will-PMA!), my plan is to surprise him with a birthday gift consisting of the positive test and a onesie that says "If you think I'm cute, you should see my Daddy!" I went ahead and ordered the onesie, figuring I can give it to him whenever we manage to get knocked-up (which, naturally, will be NOW-more PMA!). Hope I haven't jinxed myself, have never bought anything baby-related before! :blush:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Moonlady, feel free to join us here at Team Naughties, the more, the merrier!
> 
> As for knocked-up naughties T-shirts, I think it sounds fab, although will have to e-mail you a pic of me in my shirt, as I live in the States!
> 
> Blondie, I also stocked up on FRER's while shopping with DH on Sunday!
> 
> Dh's B-Day is the 21st. If I manage to get my :bfp: this month (which, of course, I will-PMA!), my plan is to surprise him with a birthday gift consisting of the positive test and a onesie that says "If you think I'm cute, you should see my Daddy!" I went ahead and ordered the onesie, figuring I can give it to him whenever we manage to get knocked-up (which, naturally, will be NOW-more PMA!). Hope I haven't jinxed myself, have never bought anything baby-related before! :blush:

Aww that's a fantastic idea :cloud9: Fingers crossed you get that :bfp: :happydance:

Once we are all over in 2nd tri (I like to look ahead) I will look into the t-shirts :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly1984

The t-shirts sound fab, I think they should have a sparkly logo like our sig!!
:witch: is due on Thursday, I am feeling nervous!! 
I know it will be a :bfn: though, I feel like :witch: cramps are strarting already:cry:
Good luck to everyone else
:hug:
x x x x x


----------



## Tudor Rose

Butterfly1984 said:


> The t-shirts sound fab, I think they should have a sparkly logo like our sig!!
> :witch: is due on Thursday, I am feeling nervous!!
> I know it will be a :bfn: though, I feel like :witch: cramps are strarting already:cry:
> Good luck to everyone else
> :hug:
> x x x x x

wheres you PMA? it could be implantation its not over til the :witch: shows chin up :hug:


----------



## seasaw

Well I am gettign frustrated now. Buckled and tested this afternoon with FRER and :bfn: again.
No sign of :witch: pains or anything :witch: related.
TMI alert! Wearing white underwear and had yellowy discharge (is that same as CM?)
BB's tender but not killing me like with :witch:
Lots of pokes and pulls and twinges in tummy below navel.
Bloated enough to not be able to fasten newest jeans.
Really do feel preg (maybe too much PMA) but why no :bfp:?
Have no tests now so will leave it till the weekend if :witch: stays away.
Longest cycle ever was 33days and that was after m/c in July. I have been spot on regular for the last 3 months.
Maybe I am just tired and thats why I am geting :hissy:


----------



## Blondie

Seesaw - not surprised you are fustrated - fingers x'd your :bfp: is on it's way

DH just gone out to play snooker so I can settle down to some B&B now :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

Razcox said:


> LOL, i can see it now there we are legs a kimbo panting away and we see each other wearing our knocked up t-shirts! Just imagine if we had a boy and a girl, they would of course have to grow up and get married. Unless disney have taught me wrong of course :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That would be great .... i think Disney has a lot to answer for! I am very much hoping for a boy though as my husband already has two girls from a previous marriage so you will have to have the girl!!!!


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm testing on the 20th March. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck seasaw, sounds very positive.
nothing much to report for me, i ve got a reflexology appointment booked for the 26th im hoping it will help get a BFP


----------



## Daisydo

caitlenc i love the gift idea that your going to give to our DH!!! thats great...


seasaw giveup hope sweetie its there PMA :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Daisydo

babydust to all the testers this week...hope ya all get a :bfp:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

Front thread updated for everyone I think but let me know if I've missed you :)

Well 9dpo - stupidly did an IC this morning and it was :bfn: but that's my own stupid fault for testing early :rofl::rofl:

Temp jumped up this morning from 98.17 to 98.34 (it's been 98.17 ever since ovulation) so could be nothing but I'm going with PMA - trying to ignore that there hasn't been an implantation dip :rofl::rofl:

Boobs still not got any bigger though but still really thirsty and farting like a trooper :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh well only about 5 days until :witch: should arrive so not too much longer to drive myself insane :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie - Don't worry about the lack of a dip i had nothing last month but still got that :bfp:

My preseed and IC arrived yesterday so i did one of the IC HPT last night and it was a :bfn: which was expected and is good as it means my body is back to normal. It also means any :bfp: i get in a few weeks (PMA all the way) will be a true :bfp: and nothing to do with the MC. . . . Still it was a bit hard to see that :bfn: nothing like seeing it in black and white to make it hit home.


----------



## Tudor Rose

im now starting my 2 WW its going to drag the fornights seem to get longer


----------



## Blondie

Tudor Rose said:


> im now starting my 2 WW its going to drag the fornights seem to get longer

Tell me about it - it just seems endless this time round. I'm getting so irritable at the moment and thinking of it seems to take up all of my day. I almost hate TTC as it's the one thing in life I don't seem able to "pass" first time round. I've always been an over achiever and this is driving me to the brink of insanity :cry:


----------



## Blondie

Sorry PMA momentarily dipped there :rofl::rofl::rofl:

One of the secretaries just fetched me in some chocolate biscuits so levels risen again now :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

I agree, the TWW feels longer every month. It really makes you respect women who are long term TTC'ers, they must have the patience of Saints!!

Well, 7dpo today, absolutely no symptoms to speak of....but I have decided that no symptoms is my big symptom...so, roll on :bfp:! :rofl:

DH asked if I "felt" pregnant...poor guy looked like a sad Puppy dog when I promptly responded with a no. But I explained to him that in all likelihood, my bean hasn't even implanted yet, so no symptoms isn't unusual this early.

The guy is gonna be an expert in female reproduction and conception before this is over...he even knoiws what EWCM means!! :rofl::rofl:

Have a lovely day, my Leftovers!!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> I agree, the TWW feels longer every month. It really makes you respect women who are long term TTC'ers, they must have the patience of Saints!!
> 
> Well, 7dpo today, absolutely no symptoms to speak of....but I have decided that no symptoms is my big symptom...so, roll on :bfp:! :rofl:
> 
> DH asked if I "felt" pregnant...poor guy looked like a sad Puppy dog when I promptly responded with a no. But I explained to him that in all likelihood, my bean hasn't even implanted yet, so no symptoms isn't unusual this early.
> 
> The guy is gonna be an expert in female reproduction and conception before this is over...he even knoiws what EWCM means!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Have a lovely day, my Leftovers!!:hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:My DH just looked at me with an expression of horror on his face when I tried to explain about CM to him - I even offered to show him the "my beautiful cervix" site so he could understand it. I think as far as he is concerned he just wants me to give the green light whenever and he can just concentrate on doing his part of the deal :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Yep my DH was also the same. His face was a picture when I showed him the beautiful cervix website... he went a funny colour!!

Blondie I totally hear what you are saying about not really liking the whole TTC thing. I am one of the most impatient people ever and I want to get my :bfp: NOW!!!!! I am sick and tired of hearing my family say "these things take time" and " the average healthy couple can take six months to a year to conceive" !!! 

I just wish I could relax, enjoy the trying and think it will happen when it happens. It would probably happen even quicker if I could do this!!! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

I agree about TTC being a pain, its the one thing we have no control over. Normally its just a case of going and getting what we want, sure you may have to wait a bit (we had to wait for 3 months for Ela our dog) but you know you are going to get it. Wanting a baby and getting one seem to have a huge gap in the middle . . . Its even worse for me now as getting that :bfp: was such a high and was like dangleing a carrot right in front of me.


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> I agree about TTC being a pain, its the one thing we have no control over. Normally its just a case of going and getting what we want, sure you may have to wait a bit (we had to wait for 3 months for Ela our dog) but you know you are going to get it. Wanting a baby and getting one seem to have a huge gap in the middle . . . Its even worse for me now as getting that :bfp: was such a high and was like dangleing a carrot right in front of me.

I know what you mean Raz - even though I thought I was lucky to get a :bfp: in second month of trying, since the mc I am now thinking - well I know I can so why is it not happening - and I'm just even more desperate to see those two lines again :dohh:

Anywhere all our PMA seems to be taking a nosedive with all this talk so I'll shut up now :happydance::happydance:

10dpo tomorrow so another day nearer to a :bfp:


----------



## caitlenc

Ooh, Blondie, when are you testing??


----------



## Blondie

I don't know when to test again - I did an IC this morning but was a :bfn: but at 9dpo I'm not exactly surprised. Will maybe wait until Friday morning now (11dpo) and try with an IC then and see if I can find an evap on it to fuel my wild imagination :rofl::rofl:

When are you testing?


----------



## seasaw

I am out the :witch: has arrived with no warning at all. Very light but I am assuming she will apear in full force tomorrow.

Gona relax a bit now and hope I get caught in July. That will mean an April 2010 baby and a year of full paid maternity leave instead of 6 months!

Good luck everyone else left to test. I am still a left over lol.


----------



## caitlenc

Awww, Seasaw, sorry that nasty :witch: got you! Fingers Xed for next month!!

Blondie, not sure when to test, am only 6 or 7dpo today. Would like to hold off until at least 14dpo (I usually have a 16 day LP), because I really hate seeing those :bfn:'s! But, who knows if I'll be able to wait that long!! :blush:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Tudor Rose said:


> Butterfly1984 said:
> 
> 
> The t-shirts sound fab, I think they should have a sparkly logo like our sig!!
> :witch: is due on Thursday, I am feeling nervous!!
> I know it will be a :bfn: though, I feel like :witch: cramps are strarting already:cry:
> Good luck to everyone else
> :hug:
> x x x x x
> 
> wheres you PMA? it could be implantation its not over til the :witch: shows chin up :hug:Click to expand...

My PMA has totally gone, I started spotting last night which is normal for me just before :witch: I am gutted, feel like its never going to happen :cry: I know it's stupid because we haven't been ttc for long but I feel really fed up. It doesn't help that one of my DHs best friends has a baby due in the next week or so, I was hoping I would have a bean for when I have to go and see a new baby but I won't and it's going to make me feel worse :cry::cry:
I want to give up, don't think I can face another :witch: without my :bfp:
Good luck to everyone testing
:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Awww, Butterfly, hang in there, sweetie! I know how you feel...:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Aww Butterfly and Seesaw - sorry :witch: has arrived - it's such a horrible feeling when you want that :bfp: so much :hug::hug:

Got awful heartburn tonight and my boobs seem to have doubled in size since this afternoon but they did that last month before :witch: arrived so trying not to get my hopes up :(


----------



## Butterfly1984

Come on Blondie get your BFP and cheer me up!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry that the :witch: got you girls.

i know what that you girls mean about this ttc being hard, im the kind of person that once she deciedes she wants something then she has to have it straight away so this is killing me.


----------



## flowertot

hopefully next month will be your month girls. 

i'm 7dpo today and i couldn't fight the urge to poas :blush:

anyway i did a sainsburys own and got a faint ghost evap type line but within 5min time frame. What does this mean? faulty test?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hug: to Butterfly and Seasaw, 
I have shocked my self with how OTT i have become and single minded about the whole TTC, in such a short space of time. I'm glad we are away this weekend as I will have to resist the urge to POAS to find out when I'm o'ing. Althou I will be packing my thermometer... oh, i must remeber to print out a bedside log from FF 2!


----------



## Freyasmum

:hugs: to Butterfly & Seesaw. Maybe April will be our month, huh girls?

I haven't been around much the last few days - too much going on at work and have just been exhausted in the evenings. It's nice to have a few minutes to myself now (I have plonked Freya in front of Little Einsteins for a mo, that's not so bad, is it?).

It's nice to see the leftovers posting so much, although it does mean it takes a while to catch up if you miss a day or so! :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> hopefully next month will be your month girls.
> 
> i'm 7dpo today and i couldn't fight the urge to poas :blush:
> 
> anyway i did a sainsburys own and got a faint ghost evap type line but within 5min time frame. What does this mean? faulty test?



Oooh faint ghost evap or early :bfp: - if it came up within 5 minutes it sounds like a good sign. Did it have any colour to it? oooh excited now :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fingers x'd for you flowertot :)


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well 10dpo and my temp dropped from 98.34 yesterday to 97.9 this morning which is still over my coverline but could mean I'm out this month - a bit late for an implantation dip really :cry:

Though I did spend the entire drive to work this morning trying not to throw up - but could just be due to excess gas. And I'm still so so so thirsty it's ridiculous. Went to kitchen at work to get a drink a minute a go and came back with a cup of tea, a glass of water and a 500ml orange juice :rofl: water finished already so been back to top that up. Starting to panic that I might drown myself if I keep drinking this much - any idea what a safe limit to drink is? :dohh:

Oh and just entered all my details on FF - it now gives me 67 pg points and if I find charts like mine on the chart gallery then 57% of them are pregnancy ones - that surprised me given the temp drop but hey ho - if temp rises again tomorrow I might do another test but I've pretty much convinced myself I'm out (it's easier to do that and then accept it than to face disappointment in a few days when :witch: arrives :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning lovely left overs, 

Well i'm now 5 DPO and I'm trying not to obsess over symptoms, Not that there is many on 5 DPO, :rofl: what should i be feeling at this point in moment?

also resisting POAS because that will feed my addiction and husband has locked them in a safe grrrrrr

I'm sorry to hear the :witch: got you Seasaw and Butterfly, Babay dust for you both for next month x x x 

Blondie, Nice to see your PMA is still intact :rofl: fingers crossed for your BFP x


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl: DH doesn't even know where i keep all my tests so no chance of him hiding them from me - he wouldn't be that brave either. :)

Though I was good and didn't test this morning at 10dpo - will maybe try one tomorrow but I expect it will be a :bfn:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> :rofl::rofl: DH doesn't even know where i keep all my tests so no chance of him hiding them from me - he wouldn't be that brave either. :)
> 
> Though I was good and didn't test this morning at 10dpo - will maybe try one tomorrow but I expect it will be a :bfn:

Mine found mine in what he throught was a make up bag but it was really a full of sticks and equipment no TTCer would be seen without :rofl:

So have you only got 4 days left, ohhhh you braver than me, already been to boots and bought a secret stash


----------



## Razcox

:hug: to Butterfly & Seesaw, i always have a mini pity party with Pizza and beer or wine when AF arrives. I also spend a few days doing or eating things i couldn't do if i had got the :bfp: , anyone else do this?

Now on CD9 and only 2 days until i get to POAS and see when i am going to OV, BD'ed last night for the first time since MC just for fun and it was nice to remember that sometimes it isn't about baby making. The dogs were sleeping in our room last night as Ela was a bit unwell so i think that they got more of a show then they were expecting!! :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> :hug: to Butterfly & Seesaw, i always have a mini pity party with Pizza and beer or wine when AF arrives. I also spend a few days doing or eating things i couldn't do if i had got the :bfp: , anyone else do this?
> 
> Now on CD9 and only 2 days until i get to POAS and see when i am going to OV, BD'ed last night for the first time since MC just for fun and it was nice to remember that sometimes it isn't about baby making. The dogs were sleeping in our room last night as Ela was a bit unwell so i think that they got more of a show then they were expecting!! :rofl:

we used to be like this with our dog babe we couldn't do anything in the way of :sex: as she would howl :blush: so she was band from the bedroom for an hour, but then i'd feel guilty after so would have to give her treats and pet a little more than normal she soon cottoned on and actively left the room every night for an hour :rofl::rofl: she must of through we were rabbits x x


----------



## caitlenc

tori_cottier said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> :hug: to Butterfly & Seesaw, i always have a mini pity party with Pizza and beer or wine when AF arrives. I also spend a few days doing or eating things i couldn't do if i had got the :bfp: , anyone else do this?
> 
> Now on CD9 and only 2 days until i get to POAS and see when i am going to OV, BD'ed last night for the first time since MC just for fun and it was nice to remember that sometimes it isn't about baby making. The dogs were sleeping in our room last night as Ela was a bit unwell so i think that they got more of a show then they were expecting!! :rofl:
> 
> we used to be like this with our dog babe we couldn't do anything in the way of :sex: as she would howl :blush: so she was band from the bedroom for an hour, but then i'd feel guilty after so would have to give her treats and pet a little more than normal she soon cottoned on and actively left the room every night for an hour :rofl::rofl: she must of through we were rabbits x xClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: We have two Pups, and if we kick them out of the room, they scratch the door down, so they have lots of experience with watching their humans behave like animals. :blush:

Flowertot, Fingers Xed for your :bfp:!

I am 8dpo, no real symptoms...but still in with the PMA, I really want to give DH a :bfp: for his Birthday next week.

Have a wonderful day, my lovely leftovers! :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> :hug: to Butterfly & Seesaw, i always have a mini pity party with Pizza and beer or wine when AF arrives. I also spend a few days doing or eating things i couldn't do if i had got the :bfp: , anyone else do this?
> 
> Now on CD9 and only 2 days until i get to POAS and see when i am going to OV, BD'ed last night for the first time since MC just for fun and it was nice to remember that sometimes it isn't about baby making. The dogs were sleeping in our room last night as Ela was a bit unwell so i think that they got more of a show then they were expecting!! :rofl:
> 
> we used to be like this with our dog babe we couldn't do anything in the way of :sex: as she would howl :blush: so she was band from the bedroom for an hour, but then i'd feel guilty after so would have to give her treats and pet a little more than normal she soon cottoned on and actively left the room every night for an hour :rofl::rofl: she must of through we were rabbits x xClick to expand...

Our cats try and attack our feet and if we aren't areful they will try and tunnel under the covers - had a couple of times when DH and I just collpased in laughter as we forgot to shut door and next thing there is a kitten sat next to your head purring away contentedly. :rofl::rofl::rofl: Nowadays the kittens are shut out of bedroom until all :sex: is over with :)


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

had some quite uncomfy shooting pains on one side of abdomen last night.

had it the night before but not as bad. whats going on?!

will see what happens tonight!


----------



## Blondie

Hi Samizi - could it be ovulation? Do you know whereabouts in your cycle you are?

Speaking of which over the last half hour I have noticed slight crampy, stretchy feelings right where my uterus would be - as I'm 10dpo this could be :witch: about to make her move in a few days - or maybe the temp drop today was due to implanation and it's implantation I'm feeling :rofl::rofl:

God I AM driving myself insane - on one hand I convince myself that everything is a sign of being pregnant and then on the other I convince myself that I'm imagining it and the :witch: it almost here :muaha:


----------



## samzi

not a clue. as you know(if you have read my journal lol) i went back on the pill, then came off it after a week through, then the breakthrough bleed came which finished last weekend. i doubt it would be ov? no idea though tbh!


----------



## ellie

just noticed this! :dohh: i've still got the old sig ... can anyone update me? or tell me how i do it?
7 dpo planning to test 17th March (if i can hold out till then)


----------



## SadMummy

Hi All,

I am 5DPO today and have been having slight cramps since ovulation which I don't remember having last month. This is only my 2nd month TTC so am still getting to grips with what is normal and what is not. Also got a few twinges in my bbs this morning.

It's driving me mad. I don't thing I have ever wished my life away so much since TTC.

AF is due on Mothers Day. Wouldn't it be nice to get a BFP. This Mothers Day is going to be especially hard for me. Not looking forward to this day at all unless I get my :bfp: of course.

:dust: to you all.

xxxx


----------



## Blondie

Blondie said:


> Tudor Rose said:
> 
> 
> thanx blondie, could you send me the new sig please :)
> 
> 
> This is the link for the sig
> 
> [**url=https://www.familylobby.com][img**]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3053824fltt.gif[/img**][/url**]
> 
> copy and paste the above text into your sig and then delete all the *'s there are 8 in total so make sure you delete them all
> 
> Probably an easier way of doing it but I'm a complete technoblonde :)Click to expand...

Hi ellie and sadmummy - added you to the first post.

Above is instructions on how to get team sig :)


----------



## Blondie

Oooh these twinges are getting wierd - all sort of stretchy / pully feeling down there - this is what I had last time I had a :bfp: and don't usually get them when :witch: is due - but desperately trying not to get my hopes up!

Will see what temp does tomorrow to see if it rises or not :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Fingers crossed for you Blondie xxxxx Lets hope its the start of lots more :bfp: 's for March/april


----------



## samzi

goodluck girls :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sounding good blonde.

sadmummy, i really hope you get a BFP to make mothers day a bit easier for you


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi Ladies, 
Congrats to everyone who has gotten their :bfp: and lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test. Just thought I would share that I got my :bfp: !!!


----------



## seasaw

Sounds good Blondie.

Thanks for all the hugs.

Iam not feeling to down about it. Have decided to cool it abit and concentrate on getting the house straight etc. So NTNP at the mo but I am still a left over so will still be around! I like it here.

This AF is really painful and even woke me up last night it was making me feel sick. Nasty old :witch:


----------



## Blondie

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Congrats to everyone who has gotten their :bfp: and lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test. Just thought I would share that I got my :bfp: !!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations :) Another :bfp: for the leftovers :happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

TMI and dumb question, but slippy cm is good right? :shy:


----------



## caitlenc

Boylovesgirl, that is fantastic news! Congrats! What were your symptoms???
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Samzi, the slippier, the better when it comes to CM. Get :sex:, girl!!!


----------



## Blondie

Samzi - slippy is good :happydance:

Just been updating my symptoms on FF and it's upped my pg points to 84 :rofl::rofl: My body is doing wierd things today - desperate to get to bed tonight now so I can test in the morning and see if I get a :bfp: - but I thought that last month aswell :rofl: 

Oh I love the TTC :muaha: of emotion :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Though I was good and didn't test this morning at 10dpo - will maybe try one tomorrow but I expect it will be a :bfn:Click to expand...

What was he doing in ur make up bag???????????....................


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, Blondie! Be sure to post as soon as test!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## boylovesgirl

caitlenc said:


> Boylovesgirl, that is fantastic news! Congrats! What were your symptoms???
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Samzi, the slippier, the better when it comes to CM. Get :sex:, girl!!!

Thanks everyone. Hi caitlenc, I don't really have a lot symptoms..tired and the occasional boob ache and more creamy cm (tmi sorry). I got my first :bfp: at 8 DPO and I just tested because I am a POAS addict but I had a feeling that it was going to turn out positive. Sorry I can't give you more symptoms. Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Though I was good and didn't test this morning at 10dpo - will maybe try one tomorrow but I expect it will be a :bfn:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing in ur make up bag???????????....................Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I asked him to get me some more eyeliner while he was shopping and told him to take the old one so not to get mixed up. this is were my obsession was unfolded and he said i had to go to POAS anonymous x x


----------



## henlo5

hey ladies, i'm not sure on day of testing yet?? had a funny cycle with AF 2 days late so i'll update when either don't get AF or when she arrives!!


----------



## polaris

Hi Blondie,
I had a big temperature drop at 13 dpo and was sure that :witch: was coming as I also had AF type cramps. My temperature went up and down even after getting :bfp:. So you are definitely not out of the running yet. Your symptoms sound really promising - I hope you are joining us in First Tri in the next few days!
Polaris


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> hopefully next month will be your month girls.
> 
> i'm 7dpo today and i couldn't fight the urge to poas :blush:
> 
> anyway i did a sainsburys own and got a faint ghost evap type line but within 5min time frame. What does this mean? faulty test?
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh faint ghost evap or early :bfp: - if it came up within 5 minutes it sounds like a good sign. Did it have any colour to it? oooh excited now :happydance::happydance::happydance: Fingers x'd for you flowertot :)Click to expand...

it didn't have any colour to it i don't think but its so faint i can't really tell. i'm going to leave it until sat morning and test again. that will make me 10dpo. I haven't got any symptoms so i would put my money on it being an evap. will just have to wait and see...but i want to know now :hissy:


----------



## flowertot

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Congrats to everyone who has gotten their :bfp: and lots of :dust: to those still waiting to test. Just thought I would share that I got my :bfp: !!!


CONRGATULATIONS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i'm sure the rest of us will follow in your footsteps soon xx


----------



## flowertot

good luck for tomorrow Blondie xx


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind if I join at this late stage. I am 10 DPO but apart from twingy sensitive boobs I have no symptoms. I started temping late this month so not even sure when I ovulated but I think it might have been CD10 which would leave me with a LP of 19 days. This seems quite long though? 

Don't think I will test until I am late (if I am late) as it was horrible seeing the BFN last month.


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome, LeeLee!! Hope you get your :bfp: this month! I am 8 dpo, and no symptoms either, but trying to stay hopeful. Welcome to the Leftovers!!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

caitlenc said:


> Welcome, LeeLee!! Hope you get your :bfp: this month! I am 8 dpo, and no symptoms either, but trying to stay hopeful. Welcome to the Leftovers!!! :hugs:

Hi CaitlenC,

Thanks! You are just a couple of days behind me so hopefully we will get our :bfp: within a few days of each other! When are you testing?


----------



## caitlenc

Well, I'm trying to hold out for another week....then again, who do I think I'm kidding? :rofl::rofl:

What about you, Leelee?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Welcome leelee, its nice to have some fresh blood.

im 8dpo and ff is giving me 84 preg points, i think its gone nutts cos my only symptoms are bowel related and there pretty normal for me.


----------



## caitlenc

84 points sounds fab!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah but i can find other explainations for the symtoms as seen as the :spermy: were hanging about for 3 fays before ovulation i doubt it will lead to a :bfp:


----------



## caitlenc

Give me some PMA, girl!! Those suckers can live for quite awhile. I'm rooting for you, Babe. :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Caitlen - i'm also 8dpo. when are you testing?

i've got no symptoms apart from needing to pee all the time!


----------



## leelee

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I will hold off testing until I am late as I was so disappointed to see the :bfn: last month.

How do you check pregnancy points on FF? I presume I can't see mine cos I didn't temp early enough and I don't have a coverline. Is that right?


----------



## caitlenc

Leelee, I don't temp, I use the Fertility Monitor, so I can't help you there, sweetie.

Flowertot- I think I'm testing in a week, I'm trying hard to hold off. I O'ed a couple of days earlier than usual, so :witch: is probably due next Friday, I have a 16 day LP. My DH's Birthday is next Saturday, so if I get a :bfp: it would just be the best present! When are you testing??


----------



## leelee

caitlenc said:


> Leelee, I don't temp, I use the Fertility Monitor, so I can't help you there, sweetie.
> 
> Flowertot- I think I'm testing in a week, I'm trying hard to hold off. I O'ed a couple of days earlier than usual, so :witch: is probably due next Friday, I have a 16 day LP. My DH's Birthday is next Saturday, so if I get a :bfp: it would just be the best present! When are you testing??

That would be a fab present.My DH's bday is early April but if I got a :bfp:I couldn't keep it in for 2 weeks. 1-2 days would okay but anymore than that and I think I would spontaneously combust!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont temp either, do you have a vip account think you can only get it if you are vip.

god i feel really sick at the mo i think i ate too many dried cranberries


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :happydance:

Well 11dpo and my temp shot back up again to higher than ever at 98.62 (check out my chart) - still got all the stretchy/pully cramps and loads of creamy CM, swollen boobs and ooh today my nipples feel really hot and itchy. Soo I did a wee hpt and got this - now I may be imagining things but let me know what you think as daren't record anything on FF yet?
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 16









11dpoinvert.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Blondie

Oh and if it is a :bfp: then I'm not going to be leaving you for a while yet as 2 months ago I miscarried at 5w4d and the CB digi never moved up from 1-2 weeks so I won't be leaving TTC until I at least see a 3+

Please please let this be a :bfp: and let it be a sticky one this time :dust:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Welcome leelee, its nice to have some fresh blood.
> 
> im 8dpo and ff is giving me 84 preg points, i think its gone nutts cos my only symptoms are bowel related and there pretty normal for me.


84 is really good :) - I'm on 86 points at moment but my symptoms only seem to have really arrived in last couple of days - fingers x'd for you :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Leelee - welcome to the team :)

You haven't specified a testing date yet so for now I'm putting you down for the same date as caitlenc as you seem to be around the same time - let me know a date when you decide and I'll change it for you :)


----------



## leelee

Hi Blondie,

Your temperature rise looks excellent. With regards to the test is it an OPK or a HPT. What are we looking for? I can see a faint line on the left side of the test on the left hand side of the page. Is that what I am looking for? Sorry, not used to looking at tests. Either way I would say everything is looking very positive for you.

I am 11DPO as well today and also have had a higher temperature rise on my chart. How do you view the FF pregnancy points? Do they have to have a coverline for you first? Think I started temping too late.


----------



## Blondie

Hi leelee

I think you have no coverline and ovulation date per FF as you haven't done the whole cycle from the start (I started midway last month and never got them put in) - I think you will still have free VIP membership which you get for the first month so you may see the pregnancy points thing on your page when you look at your chart but it may be because it hasn't pinpointed an ovulation for you that you can't get them.

And yes - with my photo what you are looking for it that very faint second line (trust me you will soon learn about the importance of line spotting and those very faint lines :rofl::rofl:) Oh and it is a hpt test.


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> Hi leelee
> 
> I think you have no coverline and ovulation date per FF as you haven't done the whole cycle from the start (I started midway last month and never got them put in) - I think you will still have free VIP membership which you get for the first month so you may see the pregnancy points thing on your page when you look at your chart but it may be because it hasn't pinpointed an ovulation for you that you can't get them.
> 
> And yes - with my photo what you are looking for it that very faint second line (trust me you will soon learn about the importance of line spotting and those very faint lines :rofl::rofl:) Oh and it is a hpt test.

Well, if that's the case I can defo see a very faint line!!!


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning my lovly leftovers

Oh Blondie i think i see something but i'm doing the same as i do every month, with the "is it? isn't it?" the only diffrence with looking at your's i can't hold it up to many shades of the sunlight (All you TTCers do it so don't lye:rofl:) i'm so excited, are you going to do it on FRER? you may get a better line.

Hi Leelee welcome to the leftovers,

Well I'm on 6 DPO and my temp is rising (is this good when would i notice a dip? if not PG)but thats really the only symptoms i have, but it's soon coming up to POAS addiction it normaly kicks in about 8-9 DPO but i'm going to see if i can hold off until the date I've given blondie, But i'm sure you'll all forgive me if i cave in,


----------



## Blondie

Hi Tori

Oh I hold them up in every type of light possible looking for the faintest shadow :rofl::rofl: Difference with this one is that I don't even need to hold it to light or even squint - it's pretty obvious in real life (god I'm sat here shaking at my desk)

Will try with a FRER tomorrow and see if I get a better line :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Hi Tori
> 
> Oh I hold them up in every type of light possible looking for the faintest shadow :rofl::rofl: Difference with this one is that I don't even need to hold it to light or even squint - it's pretty obvious in real life (god I'm sat here shaking at my desk)
> 
> Will try with a FRER tomorrow and see if I get a better line :happydance:

OMG it sounds really positive,Try and keep calm tho, I'm sure you have meetings to attend and PA's to organise and the last time i got a :bfp: i completely missed the Q1 budget meeting, i was sat in the meeting but just couldn't listen :rofl: although I've never smiled so much in a budget meeting I'm sure the presenter thought i was part of the finance team 

Will you come on tomorrow and tell us i have high hope for tomorrows and I'm sure it will be darker!


----------



## Blondie

OK so being playing around with contrast in photo as trying to convince myself it is really there - gosh it really really shows up on this photo - surely this can't be my imagination 

Somebody slap me please and tell me to not get carried away :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







11dpoboosted.jpg
File size: 62.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## caitlenc

OMG!! OMG!!!! Blondie, that is so totally :bfp:!!:happydance::happydance:

My DH is sitting here, and even he can totally see it!! Hold that pee, and go get a good test! I am so excited for you!!!!:hugs::hugs:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


Okay, breathing again now. Good morning, my lovely leftovers! I am 9dpo at best, and have managed to avoid testing so far. Just don't want to see that :bfn:. I do have sore BB's, but that is a common symptom for me during the TWW. I am in Graduate classes all weekend, and then away at a party Saturday night, so hopefully will be distracted enough to avoid testing in the next couple of days.

Tell me, girls, when would be a good day to test? I'm down for the 22nd, but that is obviously not happening if I'm 9dpo. Any thoughts?

Have a great day, girls!


----------



## Razcox

I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!

I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> OMG!! OMG!!!! Blondie, that is so totally :bfp:!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> My DH is sitting here, and even he can totally see it!! Hold that pee, and go get a good test! I am so excited for you!!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> Okay, breathing again now. Good morning, my lovely leftovers! I am 9dpo at best, and have managed to avoid testing so far. Just don't want to see that :bfn:. I do have sore BB's, but that is a common symptom for me during the TWW. I am in Graduate classes all weekend, and then away at a party Saturday night, so hopefully will be distracted enough to avoid testing in the next couple of days.
> 
> Tell me, girls, when would be a good day to test? I'm down for the 22nd, but that is obviously not happening if I'm 9dpo. Any thoughts?
> 
> Have a great day, girls!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Have a load of FRER at home so will do one tomorrow morning and let you all know what it says :)

Well I got a :bfn: on 9dpo and 10dpo but got that result this morning at 11dpo so I'd hold out as long as you can :)


----------



## caitlenc

Razcox said:


> I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .

Which will be this month, Raz!! PMA!!!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

caitlenc said:


> OMG!! OMG!!!! Blondie, that is so totally :bfp:!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> My DH is sitting here, and even he can totally see it!! Hold that pee, and go get a good test! I am so excited for you!!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> Okay, breathing again now. Good morning, my lovely leftovers! I am 9dpo at best, and have managed to avoid testing so far. Just don't want to see that :bfn:. I do have sore BB's, but that is a common symptom for me during the TWW. I am in Graduate classes all weekend, and then away at a party Saturday night, so hopefully will be distracted enough to avoid testing in the next couple of days.
> 
> Tell me, girls, when would be a good day to test? I'm down for the 22nd, but that is obviously not happening if I'm 9dpo. Any thoughts?
> 
> Have a great day, girls!


Hiya Caitlen,

I am going to wait until I am late (am due either the 20th/21st) as I was devastated to see the :bfn: last month. Hope I can hold out that long. That said, if my temps continue to be good I might test before then.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .
> 
> Which will be this month, Raz!! PMA!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Definitely - I'm expecting good things from a few of you in the next few days - got high hopes for Caitlenc and Topazicatz and Razcox in particular :)

Don't worry Raz - it only took me until the 2nd cycle after mc to get this one and it seems to be very common that ladies get :bfp: in the next couple of cycles after mc by looking at what people post so expect you to be showing us your :bfp: very soon :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

blondie, that last pic def looks like a :bfp: i think you can justify cracking open a frer. :happydance:

caitlin im gonna try and hold out til the 22nd to test although :witch: shoiuld arrive on the 21st


----------



## leelee

topazicatzbet said:


> blondie, that last pic def looks like a :bfp: i think you can justify cracking open a frer. :happydance:
> 
> caitlin im gonna try and hold out til the 22nd to test although :witch: shoiuld arrive on the 21st

Hi,

I am the exact same as you. AF due on the 21st but will try and hold out til the 22nd. Any symptoms with you?


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .


Off the topic I've just seen your website, your dogs are stunning and very cute!! is that a picture of Ela on your i.d?


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .
> 
> Which will be this month, Raz!! PMA!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definitely - I'm expecting good things from a few of you in the next few days - got high hopes for Caitlenc and Topazicatz and Razcox in particular :)
> 
> Don't worry Raz - it only took me until the 2nd cycle after mc to get this one and it seems to be very common that ladies get :bfp: in the next couple of cycles after mc by looking at what people post so expect you to be showing us your :bfp: very soon :)Click to expand...

It's more clear on this one, can i say congrates now or should i wait for tomorrow. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

I'd wait for tomorrow before getting too excited for me (like I'm not already floating around in a daydream this morning :rofl: )

If I get a stronger line on a FRER tomorrow then I'll be a wee bit happier :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

tori_cottier said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .
> 
> 
> Off the topic I've just seen your website, your dogs are stunning and very cute!! is that a picture of Ela on your i.d?Click to expand...

LOL, Thanks! Yeah its Ela on my ID she is a pain at the min as she is 11 months old and into the stroppy teenager phase. She is too smart for her own good and its a game trying to stay one step ahead of her! The little cow has now learnt how to slip her collar so we are getting her a harness the weekend, that should piss on her crips! :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

caitlenc said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .
> 
> Which will be this month, Raz!! PMA!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Gonna try my best as everything is pointing to my body being back to normal, CM is getting watery and CP is going up and opening. I was going to wait until CD11/12 to use OPK but i think i will do one tonight . . . Don't want to miss the egg.


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> I see a line there blondie! Defo a :bfp: to me :) :happydance: Well done you!
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting to go to 1st tri though, i am going to wait until i'm 6 weeks (day MC happened last time) before i go when i next get my :bfp: . . . .
> 
> Which will be this month, Raz!! PMA!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna try my best as everything is pointing to my body being back to normal, CM is getting watery and CP is going up and opening. I was going to wait until CD11/12 to use OPK but i think i will do one tonight . . . Don't want to miss the egg.Click to expand...


Oooh it's sounding promising :) Get those opks out and get that eggy caught :happydance::happydance: Fingers x'd for you :)


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

was so tired last night i wasted the opportunity to jump OH :rofl: (plus he was tired anyway)

tonighti will succeed though!


----------



## Razcox

Ohhh we have been moved!


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Ohhh we have been moved!

Oooh I had a bit of a panic then :happydance: I've moved house 3 times in the last 2 years so have panic attacks whenever I have to think about changing location :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie i'm very excited for you. I could defo see a faint line on the test. But I am away this weekend so not going to be able to find out until I am back. So congratulations for tomorrow if you do get your :bfp:.. i'll keep my fingers crossed.

Well I have my bag packed which includes my thermometer, my alarm clock to wake me up at 7.15am to ensure my temps are taken at the same time, pre-conception vits., bottle of evening primrose vits., black cohsh vits. and agnus castus vits. .... hmmm... i sometimes wonder if I am taking this whole TTC thing a bit too far!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Have a wonderful weekend mammawannabe :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

leelee said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> blondie, that last pic def looks like a :bfp: i think you can justify cracking open a frer. :happydance:
> 
> caitlin im gonna try and hold out til the 22nd to test although :witch: shoiuld arrive on the 21st
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am the exact same as you. AF due on the 21st but will try and hold out til the 22nd. Any symptoms with you?Click to expand...

i have felt sick for the past 2 days but thats about it other than the bowel stuff


----------



## caitlenc

mamawannabe said:


> Blondie i'm very excited for you. I could defo see a faint line on the test. But I am away this weekend so not going to be able to find out until I am back. So congratulations for tomorrow if you do get your :bfp:.. i'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Well I have my bag packed which includes my thermometer, my alarm clock to wake me up at 7.15am to ensure my temps are taken at the same time, pre-conception vits., bottle of evening primrose vits., black cohsh vits. and agnus castus vits. .... hmmm... i sometimes wonder if I am taking this whole TTC thing a bit too far!!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:Sounds like you are well prepared, Girl!! Have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Mum2bewaiting said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Though I was good and didn't test this morning at 10dpo - will maybe try one tomorrow but I expect it will be a :bfn:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was he doing in ur make up bag???????????....................Click to expand...

Hi Ladies,
Thought I should explain random quote, posted, then saw had quoted the last bit, then DH came up the stairs and I just had to go..... Work hellish last night so didn't get chance to repost!!!!

I am away this weekend too, however FX'ed for u Blondie, can I host the next team please as it seems to bring luck :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Razcox, we have a staff, 18month old who is bonkers, for some reason he decided after months of staying in the boot of the car that the knee of woever was in the drivers seat was far more comfy, so we took him to halfords... u should have seen the loks that we got as we put together the barrier in the car park....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## polaris

Oooh Blondie, I think that is a :bfp:!!! Really pleased for you!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

Congrats Blondie!!
Mum2bewaiting - I think it'll be a mad rush to host the next one as you're right, it does seem to bring good luck!!

I think I may need to start doing something about tracking what's going on with me. Maybe I'll start temping or something? I don't have a clue when (or if!) I ov, which makes it tricky to know when's the best time to get down to business :) - although I'm quite enjoying working on the theory that any time's a good time!!
This is cycle 3 for me, and I am extremely impatient at the best of times so am finding it reeeeeaallly difficult.

Good luck Leftovers!
:dust:


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> OMG!! OMG!!!! Blondie, that is so totally :bfp:!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> My DH is sitting here, and even he can totally see it!! Hold that pee, and go get a good test! I am so excited for you!!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> Okay, breathing again now. Good morning, my lovely leftovers! I am 9dpo at best, and have managed to avoid testing so far. Just don't want to see that :bfn:. I do have sore BB's, but that is a common symptom for me during the TWW. I am in Graduate classes all weekend, and then away at a party Saturday night, so hopefully will be distracted enough to avoid testing in the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> Tell me, girls, when would be a good day to test? I'm down for the 22nd, but that is obviously not happening if I'm 9dpo. Any thoughts?
> 
> Have a great day, girls!

i caved in at 7/8 dpo!! i was going to wait until sat but think i will try and leave it until wed when i will be 14dpo.


----------



## flowertot

Congratulations Blondie!! Woo Hoo xx


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

Well got home last night and did a FRER and it was :bfp: and did another one this morning (12dpo) and was a much stronger :bfp: so I guess you can say I'm officially :bfp: :bfp::bfp:

Will post photos later.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now ladies who is next to join me?


----------



## tori_cottier

OMG Congrates hun (yay I got to say it today) I'm so happy for you :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

You will be missed tho, I'll miss the fact that i'll be the only one on TTC at 8am to see the first posts :rofl:

I bet your on :cloud9:

xx


----------



## caitlenc

Um, Blondie, I think that would be me...did FRER this morning at 10dpo, and there is a faint but definite line, DH can see it as well!! (I caved and couldn't wait to do my Birthday surprise for him, as I was so freaked out).

So, I am cautiously optimistic, will do another test tomorrow or Monday before making any kind of official announcement. Congrats to you, Blondie, maybe we can be bump buddies! :happydance:

Keep your fingers Xed for me girls, am hoping this is real and that it sticks! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

OMG congrats to both of you, im so excited but oh so jelouse


----------



## leelee

Wow, that is great news for both of you! A big congrats!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> Well got home last night and did a FRER and it was :bfp: and did another one this morning (12dpo) and was a much stronger :bfp: so I guess you can say I'm officially :bfp: :bfp::bfp:
> 
> Will post photos later.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now ladies who is next to join me?

Congratulations Blondie, very pleased for you, I'm sure everything will be ok for you this time. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

blondie, congrats hun! :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

caitlenc said:


> Um, Blondie, I think that would be me...did FRER this morning at 10dpo, and there is a faint but definite line, DH can see it as well!! (I caved and couldn't wait to do my Birthday surprise for him, as I was so freaked out).
> 
> So, I am cautiously optimistic, will do another test tomorrow or Monday before making any kind of official announcement. Congrats to you, Blondie, maybe we can be bump buddies! :happydance:
> 
> Keep your fingers Xed for me girls, am hoping this is real and that it sticks! :happydance::happydance:

Sounds very promising for you Caitlenc, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## samzi

ooh cait gl hun! :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Well ladies, sorry I havent been about for a few day's but I've been away with work, it looks very promising for a few of you which I'm really pleased about.

I'm now 8dpo and I feel nothing so I presuming I'm out this month which is annoying but I'm just glad my body seems to be getting back to normal after coming of the pill in December. Good luck to everyone else who's testing in the next few days. xxx


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Um, Blondie, I think that would be me...did FRER this morning at 10dpo, and there is a faint but definite line, DH can see it as well!! (I caved and couldn't wait to do my Birthday surprise for him, as I was so freaked out).
> 
> So, I am cautiously optimistic, will do another test tomorrow or Monday before making any kind of official announcement. Congrats to you, Blondie, maybe we can be bump buddies! :happydance:
> 
> Keep your fingers Xed for me girls, am hoping this is real and that it sticks! :happydance::happydance:

OMG OMG OMG - please please let it be a nice strong :bfp: so we can be bump buddies :dust: :dust:

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

pipkintyler said:


> Well ladies, sorry I havent been about for a few day's but I've been away with work, it looks very promising for a few of you which I'm really pleased about.
> 
> I'm now 8dpo and I feel nothing so I presuming I'm out this month which is annoying but I'm just glad my body seems to be getting back to normal after coming of the pill in December. Good luck to everyone else who's testing in the next few days. xxx

My symptoms only really started kicking in at 9/10dpo this month pupkin so don't give up hope yet :hug::hug: Fingers x'd for you :)


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, sorry I havent been about for a few day's but I've been away with work, it looks very promising for a few of you which I'm really pleased about.
> 
> I'm now 8dpo and I feel nothing so I presuming I'm out this month which is annoying but I'm just glad my body seems to be getting back to normal after coming of the pill in December. Good luck to everyone else who's testing in the next few days. xxx
> 
> My symptoms only really started kicking in at 9/10dpo this month pupkin so don't give up hope yet :hug::hug: Fingers x'd for you :)Click to expand...

Thank Blondie, will try and stay positive till the :witch: turns up.


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks for all the congrats, ladies! I took a digi this afternoon (FR Gold) with a 2 hour hold and got a positive, so I think that equals a :bfp:!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 

I am nervous but very excited, it seems totally unreal! Digi's don't give false positives, do they?? :blush::blush:

DH is so cute...he's all excited to know his :spermy: can swim!!

Pipkin, I still have no real symptoms, so you're definitely not out yet. Topaz, fingers crossed for you that this is your month, too. Here's to the Knocked-up Naughties!!! :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i caved after seeing your news and with SMU i got a :bfn:


----------



## caitlenc

Topaz, sorry about the BFN, but it's still early yet. Keep up your PMA, Sweetie!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Congrats Caitlen!
O my goodness... could it be that the leftovers are even luckier than the original Naughties?

Is there a 'Knocked Up Naughties' thread in 1st tri? If not you should definitely start one and we will hopefully all see you there soon!!!

Topaz - don't give up! Seems like a few of the girls have had very few/no symptoms right up to getting their :bfp:, so there's still hope yet! Are you planning on testing again soon? 
I guess I'll give it a go about 5 April, if the :witch: hasn't got me by then. It's my birthday next month. I'm a little torn between thinking how cool it would be to be up the duff by then, and also how nice it would be to celebrate (drown my sorrows) with a nice red. :wine:


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> Well got home last night and did a FRER and it was :bfp: and did another one this morning (12dpo) and was a much stronger :bfp: so I guess you can say I'm officially :bfp: :bfp::bfp:
> 
> Will post photos later.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Now ladies who is next to join me?

Congratulations Caitlen !!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i tested this morning with a FRER (just couldn't wait) at 10dpo and got a :bfn:. does this mean i'm pretty much out?
xx


----------



## caitlenc

Flowertot, you are totally not out!! The number of women who don't get :bfp:'s until after :witch: is due is astronomical! I can't believe I got it this early, it actually makes it hard to believe it's even real!

Fingers Xed for you, sweetie, give it a couple of days and test again!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

im gonna go back to my original plan of not testing til im late.
i really dont think i ll get a bfp though as it was 3 day old sperm.
think i just got my hopes up a little cos i was having a few symptoms but they seem to have gone now.


----------



## Razcox

Wow congrates about the :bfp: ladies! Heres hoping this thread turns out to be lucky for everyone!

To all the early testers don't worry if you got a :bfn: last cycle i tested at 10DPO and and it was a :bfn: so i waited until AF was due and tested again i think i saw a line but it was a hold it up to the light shut your eyes a bit one! I didn't get a strong :bfp: until the day after AF was due. So it really isn't over until the :witch: shows up xxxx

Well i am feeling really excited about this month, got a +opk yesterday and today i have EWCM and some bleeding/spotting. Now the only other time i had bleeding around the time OV was due was last cycle and i got that :bfp: so i really think we could do it again this month :happydance: . . . . It just seems right somehow. Its very early for me as i am only on CD 12 but i guess its a result of the MC playing with my cycles. Most women seem to have longer ones but just to be different it seems mine is going to be shorter. Still i guess thats about right for my body it never goes as planned! :rofl; We BD'ed last night with preseed and i will make sure to do it again tonight and tomorrow. The troops are being sent in!


----------



## caitlenc

Awesome PMA, Razcox!! I've read that you are really fertile after a miscarriage, so fingers Xed this is your month! I have a good feeling for you! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Blondie

yay caitlenc - we can be bump buddies :happydance::happydance:

Not going into first tri myself for a couple of weeks as want to get safely to 6 weeks first so I will be sticking here with my lovely leftovers :)

Topazicat - it aint over until the :witch: arrives - I got a :bfn: at 10dpo

Good luck girlies - I want more :bfp:s to report from you all.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Congratulations to the graduates !!!!

Still have no idea of dates so I guess if AF hasn't showed by 27th March I will test - having random symptoms especially erect and tender nips.


----------



## Blondie

Hi Mrs Doddy

Hope you get your :bfp: - fingers x'd for you - it's looking like another good month for :bfp: in the leftovers so stick with us honey :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just been looking at the first page and after this month there isnt gonna be many of us left.


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm not due AF till Friday but I'm symptom spotting like mad. I was really irritable yesterday and couldn't shake my bad mood. I really tired today and can't be bothered doing anything. Haven't even had a glass of wine like I usually do on a Sunday evening. I'm only 9DPO so fingers crossed for this month. OH's birthday is on Saturday and he's working away from home from Monday till Friday so would be a great present for him.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Just been looking at the first page and after this month there isnt gonna be many of us left.

This is a team topazicatz :) and I'm not going to leave any of the team behind on this mission so you will all be coming over to first tri with us whether you are prepared for it or not :happydance::happydance:

Once I'm on a mission I'm really on a mission so I will be getting you into first tri even if I have to come to wherever you live and impregnate you all myself :rofl::rofl:

Anyway I'm not going into first tri myself yet until I'm a bit more convinced about this pregnancy ( so that will probably be about 39 weeks :dohh: ) so you are stuck with me for a while yet - but I promise to spend my days here sending you are :bfp: vibes and sprinkling baby dust :dust: :dust:


----------



## samzi

glad to hear it blondie :hugs: ;)

we havent dtd this weekend (well we did, but he didnt do his thang - dammit :p) :rofl:

gonna make sure i jump him tonight :rofl: cos i go home tomorrow and not seeing him for 2 weeks :cry:


----------



## mamawannabe

OMG.... Congratulations to both Blondie and Caitlenc. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was half expecting Blondie's:bfp:but to have another one is great news!!! 

Well I had a great weekend with lots of :sex: so fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Blondie

mamawannabe said:


> OMG.... Congratulations to both Blondie and Caitlenc. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was half expecting Blondie's:bfp:but to have another one is great news!!!
> 
> Well I had a great weekend with lots of :sex: so fingers crossed!!!

That's what I like to hear mamawannabe - mass mobilisation of the troops

Attention! :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: swim swim

Mission catch eggy :spermy: :spermy:


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> Flowertot, you are totally not out!! The number of women who don't get :bfp:'s until after :witch: is due is astronomical! I can't believe I got it this early, it actually makes it hard to believe it's even real!
> 
> Fingers Xed for you, sweetie, give it a couple of days and test again!!

i've just been reading up on the stats and i feel a bit better now. i had a miscarriage in jan and i tested :bfn: at 13dpo and :bfp: at 17dpo. i'm not sure if this is just normal for me or if it had anything to do with slow rising levels of hormones connected to the miscarriage. i do have an 18 month old daughter and i only did my first test with her at 17dpo which was :bfp: so i don't know if i would have gotten it earlier or not.

like lots of other girls on here i think i have every symptom going:

twinges in bbs
tired
better sense of smell (tmi here but when i tested i left the hpt on my bedside table for a couple of hours and i could smell it like stale wee as soon as i walked back into the room)
feeling a little bit sick
headaches
creamy cm

bet i won't be pregnant now because with my daughter i didn't have a single symptom, hence only testing at 17dpo!

sorry for the long post xx


----------



## caitlenc

Flowertot and Topazicatz, I have an especially good feeling about you both! :happydance::happydance:

Blondie, I'm with you, am in no rush to move over to First Tri anytime soon...am too nervous, and would miss my Lovely Leftovers too much! :hug:

And, I agree that we should bring them all withus!!:rofl::rofl:

PS---I am sooo sleepy! :sleep:


----------



## caitlenc

Mammawannabe, I love your approach!! I :sex: every day from 3 days before O, and twice on O day! My plan this month was to surround that eggie, and it seemed to work! My philosophy is this: the more :spermy::spermy::spermy:, the better!

Come on, Ladies, go jump your men!!:happydance::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi ladies,

well pretty sure I'm out this month, did a test this morning at 11dpo with FMU and :bfn:, my Luner Phase last time was 12 days past OV so I'm pretty sure it will be the same this month, I'm also feeling like I've got period pain cramps coming, which was the same last month. 

Think I'm going to have a break TTC as I'm putting myself under too much pressure and it's not good for me, I hate seeing that :bfn: so much, maybe I'm baron (ha ha ha) I feel angry at myself as there are some women on here that have been trying a whole lot longer than me but I can't help feeling sorry for myself. I will confirm I'm out as soon as I get the :witch: and then I'll have a break and go for it again so I get a 2010 baby, I will of course still check in on you all.

Good luck to everyone who already has their :bfp: and :dust::dust: to those who are trying.


----------



## Blondie

Pipkin - please don't give up hope yet honey :hug::hug: I know how fustrating it is and I really hope you get your :bfp: really really soon. 11dpo is still really early but if it isn't to be this month then you may get that christmas baby next month :)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

I really need to stop poas as I'm an addict - comparing each line to the day before to check it's getting a little bit stronger. Here is this mornings FRER at 14dpo - definitely no need to squint on this one so hoping it is a good sign :happydance:

Ooh and I'm 4 weeks pregnant today :happydance: - was very nervous when I first got bfp as it was 3w3d and so so early but every day is a step forward at the moment :dust:
 



Attached Files:







14dpofmu.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## topazicatzbet

that looks great blondie, im sure this one is a sticky one :dust:

well im having a few mild cramps this morning, im lucky that i dont normally get cramps with the :witch: so i might be getting a little excited now.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> that looks great blondie, im sure this one is a sticky one :dust:
> 
> well im having a few mild cramps this morning, im lucky that i dont normally get cramps with the :witch: so i might be getting a little excited now.

I've got everything crossed for you topazicat :) Have you decided when you are going to test?


----------



## Blondie

Been working on an additional signature for those of us who have got our :bfp: and for those that will be getting :bfp: very shortly (ie all of you!!! :) )


https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3111808fltt.gif


----------



## samzi

:rofl: love it.

cant wait to join ;)


----------



## Blondie

[**url=https://www.familylobby.com][**img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3111808fltt.gif[/img**][/url**]

Again I'm a bit of a techno-blonde so copy and paste above into your sig and delete the 8 *'s :)

PS You still aren't getting rid of me for a few more weeks :happydance:


----------



## samzi

good! :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Have updated front post and taken off first half of march now - anyone missed off please let me know and I will update :)


----------



## Razcox

I was sure i was OVing yesterday and expected my temps to go up this morning. My CP was high i had a bit of spotting and pain so we :sex: last night and on Sat night. Well before i went to bed my CP was really low (still open) and i got a -OPK this morning, but more bleeding and my temps are still low . . . Now i have no idea if i have OVed or not. Oh well i will keep charting, using OPKs and lots of :sex: just in case!! :rofl:

Blondie: loving the knocked up naughties sig, just hope in a few weeks i will be joining you


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> that looks great blondie, im sure this one is a sticky one :dust:
> 
> well im having a few mild cramps this morning, im lucky that i dont normally get cramps with the :witch: so i might be getting a little excited now.
> 
> I've got everything crossed for you topazicat :) Have you decided when you are going to test?Click to expand...

i just did with SMU and it was :bfn: im now thinking maybe its just gas, think i got ahead of myself oh well will wait for the :witch: to arrive on sat now


----------



## samzi

gl hun.

im waiting for AF to come, no idea when she will, but i doubt we caught this month as no idea when ov and only dtd once properly this month. 

roll on AF so can get sorted out!!


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> I really need to stop poas as I'm an addict - comparing each line to the day before to check it's getting a little bit stronger. Here is this mornings FRER at 14dpo - definitely no need to squint on this one so hoping it is a good sign :happydance:
> 
> Ooh and I'm 4 weeks pregnant today :happydance: - was very nervous when I first got bfp as it was 3w3d and so so early but every day is a step forward at the moment :dust:

I am so glad you said that, Blondie! I am doing the same thing! I have taken sooo many tests, and thank God they are getting a bit darker every day. I am sooo nervous...:blush:

Pipkin, hunni, I really do know how you feel...my plan if I didn't get it this month was to not try, not prevent, because the stress is too much. I only tried for 3 months, and I swear they were the longest 3 months of my life!! Hang in there, sweetie, it will happen for you, I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Arr I'm really happy you guys are staying with us, i thought i wouldbe the only one left behind as you all look like your going to have a BFP's soon :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

I'd much rather hang around in here than move to first tri - there are so many extra things to worry about when you read first tri posts so I'm going to delay reading them as long as possible.

And once a few more of you have got :bfp: I will set up a Knocked Up Naughties thread in the pregnancy buddies section so we can all move over there. But for now I'm quite happy here with my lovely leftovers :)


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> OMG.... Congratulations to both Blondie and Caitlenc. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was half expecting Blondie's:bfp:but to have another one is great news!!!
> 
> Well I had a great weekend with lots of :sex: so fingers crossed!!!
> 
> That's what I like to hear mamawannabe - mass mobilisation of the troops
> 
> Attention! :spermy: :spermy: :spermy: swim swim
> 
> Mission catch eggy :spermy: :spermy:Click to expand...

 
Well after putting my temps in this morning, FF is saying I ovulated on Friday.... oooh Friday 13th (could this be unlucky?!) and I :sex:at least once everyday leading up to ovulation, twice on day of ovulation and once after (just for good measures!!!). FF is saying I have a high chance of :bfp: so I am hoping to be a knocked up naughty!!! PMA all the way!


----------



## Blondie

Oooh that sounds very good mamawannabe - we only did the deed the day before, the day of and the day after ovulation so you should have far more troops than we had :rofl:

Fingers x'd :dust:


----------



## RaeRae

Hello girls!

I haven't been around in so long, just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to all the new bfp's and good luck to everyone else.

I'm still too scared to go into first tri but I'm suffering with some lovely morning sickness at the moment which is strangely comforting lol. I'm quite happy coz I got my 3+ on a digi which I'm hoping is a good sign.

Hope you're all ok x


----------



## pipkintyler

caitlenc said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> I really need to stop poas as I'm an addict - comparing each line to the day before to check it's getting a little bit stronger. Here is this mornings FRER at 14dpo - definitely no need to squint on this one so hoping it is a good sign :happydance:
> 
> Ooh and I'm 4 weeks pregnant today :happydance: - was very nervous when I first got bfp as it was 3w3d and so so early but every day is a step forward at the moment :dust:
> 
> I am so glad you said that, Blondie! I am doing the same thing! I have taken sooo many tests, and thank God they are getting a bit darker every day. I am sooo nervous...:blush:
> 
> Pipkin, hunni, I really do know how you feel...my plan if I didn't get it this month was to not try, not prevent, because the stress is too much. I only tried for 3 months, and I swear they were the longest 3 months of my life!! Hang in there, sweetie, it will happen for you, I just know it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Caitlen. So glad you got your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Pipkin - please don't give up hope yet honey :hug::hug: I know how fustrating it is and I really hope you get your :bfp: really really soon. 11dpo is still really early but if it isn't to be this month then you may get that christmas baby next month :)
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:

Thanks Blondie, have begun spotting already (very annoying) so definately out, very pleased you got you :bfp: though :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

RaeRae said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> I haven't been around in so long, just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to all the new bfp's and good luck to everyone else.
> 
> I'm still too scared to go into first tri but I'm suffering with some lovely morning sickness at the moment which is strangely comforting lol. I'm quite happy coz I got my 3+ on a digi which I'm hoping is a good sign.
> 
> Hope you're all ok x

Hi RaeRae, 

Good to hear from you, sounds to me like everything is looking good for you, try not to worry. :hug::hugs:


----------



## seasaw

Pleased to hear you are doing well Rea rea.

I am taking things easy for a few months he stress was too much. Gonna kick back and relax and be a left over for a good while longer xx


----------



## Blondie

Hi RaeRae - so glad you popped in, I've been wondering how you've been doing :) Sounds like things are going well. If you don't want to go to first tri feel free to stick around here with Caitlen and I as we aren't going anywhere for a while yet either :happydance:

Take care :hug:

Know what you mean about morning sickness - almost looking forward to it as at least I will know pregnancy is progressing :rofl::rofl:


----------



## polaris

Hi RaeRae,
really good to hear that you are doing well, I had been thinking about you and wondering how you were getting on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

good to hear from you rea rae, things sound like they are going well.

my new cbfm should be arriving any day now so i ll be all set for my next cycle, im gonna see if my donor is will do it 3 times this month seen as he had to cancel one this month.

im thinking cbfm+epo+reflexology+AIx3 = BFP


----------



## samzi

been feeling so tired today(still am now) as well as feeling sick on and off too. plus i had the tingles in my left boob earlier :rofl: annnnd i cant go for a no 2 :rofl:

surely it cant be :huh: i doubt it but you never know do you?!


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> been feeling so tired today(still am now) as well as feeling sick on and off too. plus i had the tingles in my left boob earlier :rofl: annnnd i cant go for a no 2 :rofl:
> 
> surely it cant be :huh: i doubt it but you never know do you?!

oooh Samzi - any idea whereabouts in your cycle you are? Sounds promising - do you think it could be??


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> good to hear from you rea rae, things sound like they are going well.
> 
> my new cbfm should be arriving any day now so i ll be all set for my next cycle, im gonna see if my donor is will do it 3 times this month seen as he had to cancel one this month.
> 
> im thinking cbfm+epo+reflexology+AIx3 = BFP

If you are anything like me topazicat - spend loads of money on opks, VIP membership of FF for 180 days, stock up on loads of FRER because on offer and then...

get a :bfp: straight away so you only get to use them for one month :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hopefully you will be that lucky aswell :)


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> been feeling so tired today(still am now) as well as feeling sick on and off too. plus i had the tingles in my left boob earlier :rofl: annnnd i cant go for a no 2 :rofl:
> 
> surely it cant be :huh: i doubt it but you never know do you?!
> 
> oooh Samzi - any idea whereabouts in your cycle you are? Sounds promising - do you think it could be??Click to expand...

not a clue! last proper af was around the 14th/15th feb (i think) i was due on the 9th but was late. and the breakthrough bleed after i stopped the pill, started on the 1st March


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> been feeling so tired today(still am now) as well as feeling sick on and off too. plus i had the tingles in my left boob earlier :rofl: annnnd i cant go for a no 2 :rofl:
> 
> surely it cant be :huh: i doubt it but you never know do you?!
> 
> oooh Samzi - any idea whereabouts in your cycle you are? Sounds promising - do you think it could be??Click to expand...
> 
> not a clue! last proper af was around the 14th/15th feb (i think) i was due on the 9th but was late. and the breakthrough bleed after i stopped the pill, started on the 1st MarchClick to expand...

OK That's confused me :dohh:

So when did you finish pill? you had a proper af before breakthrough bleed? I thought breakthrough bleed was first bleed after stopping pill and then it was back to normal AF. So if you go by breakthrough bleed then you could be on CD16 and if you go by AF then you are on CD29ish? I'm an accountant by trade but I admit I'm confused.


----------



## samzi

i finished the pill on the 25th feb, then the bleed started on the 1st march :rofl:

sorry for the confusin, imagine how i must feel!


----------



## samzi

basically i had a proper AF on the 14th or so, then i went back on BCP after a mix up, i took that for a week then stopped it on the 25th feb. then on the 1st march the breakthrough bleed started


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hmm then I reckon you should take March 1st to be CD1 so that would make you CD16ish - do you think you ovulated?

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Sorry I'm just laughing at myself becoming obsessive with trying to sort everyones TTC out - I'm doing the same at work with a friend - telling her exactly when to go home and :sex: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## Blondie

OK I've come to a conclusion - you should do an opk and a hpt everyday until one or the other starts showing a line :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

ok so we will go as on CD16 now then, which means ov was over the weekend right? but why would you feel symptoms this soon. surely you have to wait till its implanted? argh :headbang: confusing.


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> ok so we will go as on CD16 now then, which means ov was over the weekend right? but why would you feel symptoms this soon. surely you have to wait till its implanted? argh :headbang: confusing.

Hmmm but then again depending on what taking pill for a week did to your system - you may have ovulated earlier I suppose and you can still get pregnant on the pill if you miss any so stopping the pill early may have caused you to ovulate earlier and therefore my conclusion is you could be anywhere between CD16 and 16dpo :rofl::rofl:

I think you should do a hpt just to see (but I'm a poas addict and that is my advice to everyone :rofl: )

God - don't you just LOVE the female reproductive system :dohh:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

i was tempted to order some IC's but not sure yet


----------



## caitlenc

Topaz, I used the CBFM, and loved it!!! Definitely think it helped to get that :bfp:!

RaeRae, so glad all is going well, been thinking of you!

Whoah Samzi and Blondie, that conversation made my head spin!:rofl: I agree with Blondie, just pee on every stick available until one shows a line!:rofl::rofl:

Well, ladies, I feel good, but soooo tired, and my BB's are in agony. I swing between feeling serenely confident that everything will go as it should, and becoming suddenly terrified that something will go wrong! It's like pregnancy has made me schizophrenic! :blush::dohh:


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> Flowertot and Topazicatz, I have an especially good feeling about you both! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Blondie, I'm with you, am in no rush to move over to First Tri anytime soon...am too nervous, and would miss my Lovely Leftovers too much! :hug:
> 
> And, I agree that we should bring them all withus!!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> PS---I am sooo sleepy! :sleep:

Thanks Caitlen :hugs:

Glad to hear everything is going well for you Rae Rae :hugs:

Well i'm so confused today. i'm 12dpo and i did a sainsburys hpt with fmu and within roughly 4-5 mins a faint coloured line showed up (even showed DH and he said it was similar colour to control line only lighter). the thing is that as the day when on it has faded more and more and now it is no where near as noticable. it looks more like an evap. i did another test at about 5pm which was clearly a :bfn:.

HELP!! :hissy: xx


----------



## caitlenc

Flowertot, can you try an FRER in the morning??


----------



## meemee

wow so much is happening with the left overs! :bfp:'s left right and center!!
congrats caitlen and blondie :D so happy for you two!
its really exciting seeing everyone getting their :bfp:
ive decided that im going to be pregnant this month :rofl: and i havent even started ovulating yet!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Wow, Leftovers! We sure are an active bunch!!
Raerae - I'm so pleased you popped in to 'see' us, and glad to hear you're doing well. :hugs:

Well I don't have any news. Just patiently hangin' around to see if the :witch: comes back early next month. I keep trying to spot symptoms when there really aren't any there at all... Not content to read too much into things that are there, I'm inventing things that aren't :rofl: :rofl:

Take care, Leftovers. Hopefully soon we'll all be Knocked Up Naughties!!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

Flowertot - I have a feeling that is a :bfp: - find a FRER and pee on it - the 5pm test was probably :bfn: because it wasn't FMU and it is only 12dpo. Find a FRER and test - I'm sure you are going to get a :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Well 15dpo and got a lovely dark line on an IC today (it's not a myth they do actually go dark :rofl: )

Got awful carpal tunnel syndrome in both my hands yesterday and this morning. A bit concerned as it tends to occur in second and third trimester - not week 4. Though I do have problems with fluid build up in my legs when flying and I have had a few operations on my hands so I think I may be getting it early :dohh: Will have to mention it to GP when I go as can't face 9 months of this pain :dohh:

Working from home today as central heating boiler gone completely insane. Heating won't switch off and hot water is just tepid. 3 days of tepid showers and I've finally given in and decided to call out an engineer to fix it. Trouble is it's a 15 year old boiler so think it's going to be a case of replacing the whole thing ie ££££s:hissy:


----------



## samzi

i have stomach cramps lightly near belly button atm, and been feeling a bit 'off' this morn :huh:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> i have stomach cramps lightly near belly button atm, and been feeling a bit 'off' this morn :huh:


Samzi - I think you need to get some tests :) Fingers x'd you've got a nice :bfp: heading your way :)


----------



## samzi

i dont dare :rofl:

i will pee on one every day and waste the things!


----------



## samzi

ok maybe i do dare.

but i must NOT waste them. i will get the tests i got the time before last not those piddly little sticks :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Go for it :) :happydance:

Gosh I'm such a POAS addict and I seem to be forcing my addiction onto others :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

i may get some ov tests too :rofl:

look what you did! :trouble: :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Ouuccchhh CPS really painful - I can't hold a pen :cry:

Just been doing research on internet and found this:

Carpal tunnel syndrome is also one of the early pregnancy signs. Essentially, a woman feels "pins and needles" in her hands, accompanied often by pain, numbness, and weakness in the fingers. What is actually happening is that fluid builds up around the wrists and the nerves that run to the hand muscles and skin become compressed. If the pain does not go away, a doctor may suggest a molded wrist splint. 

so I suppose it is a sign that pregnancy is progressing ok as never got this before I had the mc - just hope it isn't going to cause me constant grief for the next 8 months :hissy:


----------



## samzi

hmm, my right hand went a bit tingly before


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You are as good a symptom spotter as me :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

i must stop but..i..cant :rofl:


----------



## samzi

does an itchy bottom of foot mean anythng? :roff:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> does an itchy bottom of foot mean anythng? :roff:

YES it does - it means......









YOU HAVE AN ITCHY FOOT :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

how about tingly toes? :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

:rofl::rofl:You girls KILL me!!:rofl::rofl:

Well, I peed on yet another stick, this one a clearblue digi, and....

I'm Pregnant! STILL! :happydance::happydance:

I think I've gone off the deep end, ladies, I can't stop peeing on sticks. Come over to the dark side, Samzi...Pee..on...a...stick! Or, better yet, pee on every stick you can get your hands on, like me. Do they have a support group for this? :blush: I think DH is going to have me committed if I don't get this addiction under control!:rofl::rofl:

No Carpal Tunnel syndrome here at the mo, just crazy sore BB's....ouch! Not complaining, though, the more symptoms, the better...want those hormones to keep raging!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, tingly toes means.....









Your shoes are too tight!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning My Lovely, 

Well Blondie I'm glad your on a mission to get all of us our :bfp: if there's anyone who can do it i'm sure you will! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

It's looking good for you Samzi Finger Xd for you 

well I'm a little confused now with Temping as I've now got what i throught was hayfever but my temps have gone up to 36 c which is high for me as i started at 1 DPO @ 33.6c but now i'm thinking i'm getting a cold which would cause my temps to rises, So how do i know if the :witch: is coming as i'm sure my temps want drop until i get better?

So confused :cry:

Also I've got no CM so thinking i may be out now @ 10 DPO :hissy: 

ohh don't think i can take my 4 month of trying but will go into it with PMA


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> :rofl::rofl:You girls KILL me!!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Well, I peed on yet another stick, this one a clearblue digi, and....
> 
> I'm Pregnant! STILL! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I think I've gone off the deep end, ladies, I can't stop peeing on sticks. Come over to the dark side, Samzi...Pee..on...a...stick! Or, better yet, pee on every stick you can get your hands on, like me. Do they have a support group for this? :blush: I think DH is going to have me committed if I don't get this addiction under control!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> No Carpal Tunnel syndrome here at the mo, just crazy sore BB's....ouch! Not complaining, though, the more symptoms, the better...want those hormones to keep raging!!:happydance::happydance:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I look forward to my early morning poas session, and I'm still temping to check my temps don't drop - wonder how long I'll keep it up for :rofl:

Boobs still sore, absolutely knackered and so bloated (already at hairband for buttonhole as my jeans are so tight today :cry: ). Oh well.

I'm holding off on the one CB digi I have as hoping if I delay long enough I will eventually see that lovely 3+ (but I suppose I could use it tomorrow and then go and buy some more :rofl::rofl:)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Morning My Lovely,
> 
> Well Blondie I'm glad your on a mission to get all of us our :bfp: if there's anyone who can do it i'm sure you will! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> It's looking good for you Samzi Finger Xd for you
> 
> well I'm a little confused now with Temping as I've now got what i throught was hayfever but my temps have gone up to 36 c which is high for me as i started at 1 DPO @ 33.6c but now i'm thinking i'm getting a cold which would cause my temps to rises, So how do i know if the :witch: is coming as i'm sure my temps want drop until i get better?
> 
> So confused :cry:
> 
> Also I've got no CM so thinking i may be out now @ 10 DPO :hissy:
> 
> ohh don't think i can take my 4 month of trying but will go into it with PMA


Raised temps are good tori, my CM wasn't really noticable for last couple of days but was back again this morning. It aint over til the :witch: arrives so don't give up hope yet! :hug:


----------



## samzi

got ages to wait till af is supposidly due.

APRIL 1ST!!


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> got ages to wait till af is supposidly due.
> 
> APRIL 1ST!!

Hey thats the same day as me!!! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

ooh :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Well the confusion carries on . . . Had a bit more bleeding and my CP was nice and high and beginning to open. BDed last night even though OPK was a - just to build up the numbers :) Then this morning my CP is low again but very open . . . Will do an OPK when i get home at about 5:30 which if this is a normal cycle should be + with OV happening tomorrow. No idea what was going on last week. . . . Will keep you posted!


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> Flowertot, can you try an FRER in the morning??

i tested with the other test out of my sainsburys 2 pack and it was :bfn:. there is a ghost/shadow line on it which appeared after 5-10 mins but can't see any colour in it at all. :cry:

:witch: is due on thursday so i'm just going to wait to see if she shows up. can't take these ups and downs:hissy:

if she doesn't show will buy a frer. i've used these before and never got any evaps. i don't think i will be buying any more sainsburys tests!

:hugs: hope you get your :bfp: samzi


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot that sounds like good news to me, 
i just want the :witch: to come now so i can move on to cycle 3, i have a good feeling about that one, most of my family are december babies

roll on sat, god it feels like forever


----------



## Blondie

Flowertot - another faint line appearing within 5-10 minutes? are you sure it is an evap - sounds pretty hopeful to me. I think you need to get a FRER :)


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> Flowertot - another faint line appearing within 5-10 minutes? are you sure it is an evap - sounds pretty hopeful to me. I think you need to get a FRER :)

they are quite expensive and :witch: is due in 2 days so will just wait until then i think. its hard but i'm sure i can do it. if af doesn't show i will be banging the door down at the chemist/sumermarket! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

gah, i feel like i need the toilet and then when i go nothing happens :hissy:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> gah, i feel like i need the toilet and then when i go nothing happens :hissy:

Samzi - go to your nearest chemist and buy some tests :rofl::rofl:

Gosh my :bfp: meter is going off and I'm sure we're going to get at least 3 more :bfp: in the next week or so.

You and flowertot are my top two predictions at the moment :)


----------



## samzi

i think im going to get some cheap tests off the ole internet. they will prob come by fri and then it would maybe be a week since ov (hopefully) and something may show up. but if they come before friday i think i will leave it cos itl be a waste of a test!

and :hugs: i hope your right, but im half and half atm. havent dtd enough but then what is with these symptoms?!

:dust: to all including meself :lol:


----------



## Blondie

Oh god - just remembered my parents are coming to stay for 5 days next week.

3 main concerns:
1. If I miscarry whilst they are here how on earth will I manage not to let them know 
2. If morning sickness starts how on earth will I manage not to let them know
3. Whenever my parents visit it inevitably involves lots of drinking - I need a VERY VERY good excuse for not drinking

We aren't going to tell any family until about 12 weeks and I've had a scan to confirm things are ok as I don't want them to worry so telling them is not an option as they live miles away and mum will just be upset if I miscarry (they don't know about the last one).

HELP!!! Good excuses for not drinking needed asap :rofl:


----------



## samzi

anti biotic excuse?


----------



## flowertot

i really hope you are right blondie but i'm not holding out much hope. 

starting to get lower backache and a bit of cramp :cry:

why do i feel like i have loads of symptoms, my sense of smell seems to be amazing. not good when DH takes of his trainers :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

im not even anywhere near due AF :lol:


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> i really hope you are right blondie but i'm not holding out much hope.
> 
> starting to get lower backache and a bit of cramp :cry:
> 
> why do i feel like i have loads of symptoms, my sense of smell seems to be amazing. not good when DH takes of his trainers :rofl:

backache, cramps and smell - all symptoms flowertot :) PMA!!! 

Fingers x'd this is it for you :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> :rofl:
> 
> im not even anywhere near due AF :lol:

But you MIGHT be Samzi - you don't know whether taking pill for a week reset your cycle or not - it might have just delayed ovulation so you could be anything up to 16dpo :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Yeah thats the best possible one but what are you taking the antibiotics for???


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> anti biotic excuse?

Might have to go with that one - though could always check if local pub has any alcohol free lager - could always get DH to go to bar each time and make sure mine is alcohol free I suppose :rofl::rofl: Then I'll just have to start acting drunk so they don't suspect :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Yeah thats the best possible one but what are you taking them for???


Hmm I don't know - any suggestions? what do people take antibiotics for (I'm never really ill so haven't had them for years)


----------



## samzi

um...il get back to you :rofl:


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> im not even anywhere near due AF :lol:
> 
> But you MIGHT be Samzi - you don't know whether taking pill for a week reset your cycle or not - it might have just delayed ovulation so you could be anything up to 16dpo :rofl:Click to expand...

i could be, but then i had the breakthrough bleed and surely i wouldnt had had that if ov was going on? oh ive no idea :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie and anyone else I need some of your PMA sprinkling on me! This month I have done everything right and even have a "high" chance according to FF as being pregnant but I am just not feeling it this month. Last month I was symptom spotting like mad and had a "feeling" I might be pregnant. The only slight, if any, symptom is a bit of a crampy tummy but if I am honest i think thats just wind! :rofl:

Also, whats a "CB digi" (sorry if I'm being a bit thick). You mention it in one of your posts about getting a 3+ - am i missing something?


----------



## Blondie

mamawannabe said:


> Blondie and anyone else I need some of your PMA sprinkling on me! This month I have done everything right and even have a "high" chance according to FF as being pregnant but I am just not feeling it this month. Last month I was symptom spotting like mad and had a "feeling" I might be pregnant. The only slight, if any, symptom is a bit of a crampy tummy but if I am honest i think thats just wind! :rofl:
> 
> Also, whats a "CB digi" (sorry if I'm being a bit thick). You mention it in one of your posts about getting a 3+ - am i missing something?

OK here we go PMA boost :happydance:

I didn't really have any symptoms until about 11dpo this month, I was actually sat in my office moaning to my friend on the thursday that I was convinced I was out this month as just wasn't any major symptoms and a bfn that morning. Friday got a :bfp: and the symptoms really started kicking in. Then when I looked back I realised that a lot of the symptoms had been there I'd just not bothered paying attention to them :rofl:

What does crampy tummy feel like? mine felt really stretchy/pully pains

CB digi is the new Clearblue digital test that has the built in conception indicator - it tells you whether you are pregnant or not pregnant and tells you how many weeks since conception 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks. :)

Oh and FF only gave me a "good" chance this month which annoyed me for the entire 2WW :rofl:

Right PMA :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blondie

Oh and have you been temping mamawannabe? If so can you post a link to your chart so we can obsess over it please? :rofl:

Do you know when you ovulated?


----------



## samzi

By 'we' she means she :rofl:

:p


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> By 'we' she means she :rofl:
> 
> :p

I'm not the ONLY obsessive one here :rofl::rofl: Admit it you are curious aswell? or am I really that bad? :dohh:

I just want to make sure I get all my troops across to first tri with me :happydance:


----------



## samzi

yes i am :rofl:

i have decided to rename today 'tingly boob' day :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> Blondie and anyone else I need some of your PMA sprinkling on me! This month I have done everything right and even have a "high" chance according to FF as being pregnant but I am just not feeling it this month. Last month I was symptom spotting like mad and had a "feeling" I might be pregnant. The only slight, if any, symptom is a bit of a crampy tummy but if I am honest i think thats just wind! :rofl:
> 
> Also, whats a "CB digi" (sorry if I'm being a bit thick). You mention it in one of your posts about getting a 3+ - am i missing something?
> 
> OK here we go PMA boost :happydance:
> 
> I didn't really have any symptoms until about 11dpo this month, I was actually sat in my office moaning to my friend on the thursday that I was convinced I was out this month as just wasn't any major symptoms and a bfn that morning. Friday got a :bfp: and the symptoms really started kicking in. Then when I looked back I realised that a lot of the symptoms had been there I'd just not bothered paying attention to them :rofl:
> 
> What does crampy tummy feel like? mine felt really stretchy/pully pains
> 
> CB digi is the new Clearblue digital test that has the built in conception indicator - it tells you whether you are pregnant or not pregnant and tells you how many weeks since conception 1-2 weeks, 2-3 weeks or 3+ weeks. :)
> 
> Oh and FF only gave me a "good" chance this month which annoyed me for the entire 2WW :rofl:
> 
> Right PMA :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

 
Thanks Blondie you have certainly made me smile! I think because things have been rubbish and really busy at work its having a negative impact on me in general. Its nice to know you didn't have any major signs. My tummy has felt like a tightening feeling but it also feels like that with wind!!! :rofl: 

Anyway . ... PMA recharged and ready to continue thinking happy thoughts:happydance::happydance:will try and post the link for you to my chart :hug:


----------



## mamawannabe

okay.... complete idiot when it comes to computers. How do i post a link to my chart. I have gone onto my chart hoping there would be a link in the web address to cut and paste but it only states the FF home page.

Help!!


----------



## mamawannabe

samzi said:


> By 'we' she means she :rofl:
> 
> :p

 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:.... x


----------



## samzi

i have just ordered https://www.medicaltestcentre.co.uk/Female_Health/Pregnancy_Tests_*/Early_Pregnancy_Midstream_Format*.html

:rofl:

damn you blondie :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Unfortunately, Blondie, our CB digis in the US come without conception indicators, so we just get a "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant", which isn't nearly as cool! :hissy::hissy:

Mammawannabe, I also had virtually no unusual symptoms, so hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

OK how to get a link to your FF page

When you log in to FF there are some boxes across top of your page and one says "set up home page" - if you go in there there is a box that has the address of your chart which you can copy and paste here :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> i have just ordered https://www.medicaltestcentre.co.uk/Female_Health/Pregnancy_Tests_*/Early_Pregnancy_Midstream_Format*.html
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> damn you blondie :hugs:

sorry :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

its ok :rofl:

they were lucky for me last time so we shall see!


----------



## Blondie

Oh life is horrible sometimes :(

Just had a lady knock on the door asking if a big black and white cat was mine - it isn't but I know who's it is and he has been missing for a couple of weeks. So she told me she had found him dead in the woods and whereabouts he was. So I've just had to go and tell his owner and take her to find him so she can bring him back home. Was so awful - looks like something had attacked him as he had big wounds in his back legs and his teeth were broken. :hissy: He was such a beautiful cat - used to come and visit us all the time. At least now he is back home and is going to have a nice burial and at least his owners can stop worrying about him now as they at least know his fate. 

Just got back and given both my cats HUGE hugs :(


----------



## samzi

oh no :(


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, so sad! :cry:


----------



## caitlenc

Ok, so, just to further fuel my POAS addiction, I have just ordered Clearblue digis with conception indicators off of EBay!! :rofl::rofl: 

They're coming from the UK, so who knows when I'll get them, but would love to see that 3+ weeks when I do! :happydance::happydance:

Am I a complete and total lunatic, or what?? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## samzi

not at all :hugs:

i have the most awful headache right now :(


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Ok, so, just to further fuel my POAS addiction, I have just ordered Clearblue digis with conception indicators off of EBay!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> They're coming from the UK, so who knows when I'll get them, but would love to see that 3+ weeks when I do! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Am I a complete and total lunatic, or what?? :dohh::dohh:


Are you a complete lunatic - YES - but is this normal in early pregnancy wanting to get every possible confirmation you can get - YES :happydance:

I've only got one left so might have to do one tomorrow and then go out and buy some more for next week as desperate to see that 3+


----------



## samzi

now im feeling so tired, yawn yawn yawn all im doing.

:trouble:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> Oh life is horrible sometimes :(
> 
> Just had a lady knock on the door asking if a big black and white cat was mine - it isn't but I know who's it is and he has been missing for a couple of weeks. So she told me she had found him dead in the woods and whereabouts he was. So I've just had to go and tell his owner and take her to find him so she can bring him back home. Was so awful - looks like something had attacked him as he had big wounds in his back legs and his teeth were broken. :hissy: He was such a beautiful cat - used to come and visit us all the time. At least now he is back home and is going to have a nice burial and at least his owners can stop worrying about him now as they at least know his fate.
> 
> Just got back and given both my cats HUGE hugs :(


oh no thats so sad, im so glad mine are indoor cats


----------



## samzi

something is going on inside my body. all these symptoms,still happening today :happydance:

going to do my first test on sun and then again the week after :rofl:

pointless? maybe, but you just never know!!


----------



## samzi

btw B, can you put me as due for AF on April 1st? just incase..


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, am having a very good feeling about you!!!

So, just saw a new Mom fumbling with a stroller and car seat....yikes!! She looked exhausted...whoah, can't believe that's gonna be me next November!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## samzi

hope your feeling is right cait :lol:

if not theres always next month, or the one after that. Me and OH go away on the 16th of May so a holiday baby would be nice;) dont really want to get AF while am sunnying myself :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Unfortunately, Blondie, our CB digis in the US come without conception indicators, so we just get a "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant", which isn't nearly as cool! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Mammawannabe, I also had virtually no unusual symptoms, so hang in there!:hugs:

I can pop one in the post for you if you like, I would of throught that the US would have girl or boy on it by now:rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Blondie, our CB digis in the US come without conception indicators, so we just get a "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant", which isn't nearly as cool! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Mammawannabe, I also had virtually no unusual symptoms, so hang in there!:hugs:
> 
> I can pop one in the post for you if you like, I would of throught that the US would have girl or boy on it by now:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Oh life is horrible sometimes :(
> 
> Just had a lady knock on the door asking if a big black and white cat was mine - it isn't but I know who's it is and he has been missing for a couple of weeks. So she told me she had found him dead in the woods and whereabouts he was. So I've just had to go and tell his owner and take her to find him so she can bring him back home. Was so awful - looks like something had attacked him as he had big wounds in his back legs and his teeth were broken. :hissy: He was such a beautiful cat - used to come and visit us all the time. At least now he is back home and is going to have a nice burial and at least his owners can stop worrying about him now as they at least know his fate.
> 
> Just got back and given both my cats HUGE hugs :(
> 
> 
> oh no thats so sad, im so glad mine are indoor catsClick to expand...

My 2 are indoor cats aswell because one is deaf so we agreed when we rescued them that they would never go outside. Best decision I ever made as I never have to worry about it :)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Blondie, our CB digis in the US come without conception indicators, so we just get a "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant", which isn't nearly as cool! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Mammawannabe, I also had virtually no unusual symptoms, so hang in there!:hugs:
> 
> I can pop one in the post for you if you like, I would of throught that the US would have girl or boy on it by now:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Don't get me started on my experiences of the states - though I've only visited Texas and Florida with work :dohh:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Blondie, our CB digis in the US come without conception indicators, so we just get a "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant", which isn't nearly as cool! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Mammawannabe, I also had virtually no unusual symptoms, so hang in there!:hugs:
> 
> I can pop one in the post for you if you like, I would of throught that the US would have girl or boy on it by now:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Don't get me started on my experiences of the states - though I've only visited Texas and Florida with work :dohh:Click to expand...

go on tell us i need a laugh :rofl:


----------



## samzi

omg my net is being shitty tonight :trouble:


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie said:


> Oh and have you been temping mamawannabe? If so can you post a link to your chart so we can obsess over it please? :rofl:
> 
> Do you know when you ovulated?

 
Ok. Here's my chart www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2586ff - please feel free to have a look. I have published temps and bd'ing! (just for the minute to show how well timed I think it is.)

I know this is TMI but I have had so much creamy cm to the point where I had to change underwear (so sorry about TMI!). Could this be a sign? I am also having twinges in my tummy, just behind my belly button and also a bit lower down. I think I am just grasping at straws really!!!


----------



## caitlenc

tori_cottier said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Blondie, our CB digis in the US come without conception indicators, so we just get a "Pregnant" or "Not Pregnant", which isn't nearly as cool! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Mammawannabe, I also had virtually no unusual symptoms, so hang in there!:hugs:
> 
> I can pop one in the post for you if you like, I would of throught that the US would have girl or boy on it by now:rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Thanks, Tori, but I caved and ordered one on ebay, and it's on it's way as we speak (or write, I should say). I agree that it's strange that the US doesn't carry them....they haven't been FDA approved, apparently.

So, ladies, am mildly naseous...uh-oh, could it be the beginnings of the dreaded m/s??:dohh:


----------



## caitlenc

Ooooh, Mammawannabe, those are great signs! :happydance::happydance:

Fingers Xed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Razcox said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> got ages to wait till af is supposidly due.
> 
> APRIL 1ST!!
> 
> Hey thats the same day as me!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


And me too!!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

Well another strong line on an IC this morning - I'm obsessive I know but each day that the line keeps getting stronger is a day of progress in my eyes :happydance:

Mamawannabe - so according to your chart you are 4po? so still very early for major symptoms but looks like you managed to cover every fertile day possible so thats a good sign. Loads of creamy CM is also a very good sign - I had tons of the blinkin stuff :rofl:

Signs are looking good so hopefully we will see those temps staying up this month - fingers x'd :)

Caitlen - also feeling a bit nauseous this morning but nothing too major - just an unsettled feeling in my stomach - really hoping that m/s is going to hold off but in a sick way I really want it to start as it will be another sign that hormones are going mad :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Well I've been looking at the front post and we have lots of leftovers coming up to their testing dates:

17 - ellie
18 - blondie :bfp:, flowertot
19 - topazicatzbet
20 - pipkintyler, scottishchick2
21 - 
22 - caitlenc :bfp:, sadmummy, leelee
23 - TudorRose, Stewie, tori_cottier

So I'm sending loads of :dust::dust::dust: out in the hope that we get plenty of :bfp: posts in the next few days.

Fingers x'd for all of you :hug:


----------



## samzi

morning all.

at work again, oh the joys!

:hugs: to all


----------



## Blondie

Morning Samzi :)

Tell me about it - sat in my office bored out of my skull this morning just wishing I could be sat out in the sun (yes it does occasionally get sunny in the North east :rofl: ). Actually can think of 1,000,000,001 places I'd rather be today than sat in front of my computer but ho hum it pays the mortgage :)


----------



## Blondie

Stuck in a horrible pee - drink cycle at the moment :rofl: Trying to drink loads of water to prevent carpal tunnel syndrome getting bad but results in me needing to go to loo every 29 minutes (yes and it is 29 minutes as I've been timing it :rofl: )


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I have been reading just not posting! Hope everyone is well! I tested yesterday and got a :bfn:. Also got an evap.I should never go back and look.

I think I O'd on CD10 and don't agree with FF. I think there was too little data before then for them to put me at that.

Would be grateful if someone could give me their expert analysis on the chart!

Blondie, glad the line is getting stronger every day.


----------



## samzi

so happy for my good friend, she got her BFP this morning :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

OMG: I can't believe that so much has happened...
Congrats Caitlenc and Blondie
the signs look good for flowertot, Samzi and Mammawannabe so good luck!! :happydance:
I am really confused by my temps as they are so much higher last week than this week. I did not think that nights would make so much of a difference... but they do. 
I was having withdrawal symptoms of FF and B&B whilst away. We were at my parents, and didn't dare log in incase they came up behind me before I managed to wipe the addresses of the history :rofl:
And also not being able to poas, gonna start charting opk's this afternoon :happydance:
xx :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Hmm looking at your chart leelee I would guess that you ovulated around CD17 which would make you 9dpo today and at 5dpo that could be interpreted as an implantation dip. I didn't get a :bfp: until 11dpo but are you sure the line is an evap and not a very very very faint positive? :)

Keep testing and hopefully that line will get stronger and be a :bfp:

Fingers x'd for you :)


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> Hmm looking at your chart leelee I would guess that you ovulated around CD17 which would make you 9dpo today and at 5dpo that could be interpreted as an implantation dip. I didn't get a :bfp: until 11dpo but are you sure the line is an evap and not a very very very faint positive? :)
> 
> Keep testing and hopefully that line will get stronger and be a :bfp:
> 
> Fingers x'd for you :)

Hi,

If I did O on CD17 then there isn't a chance that I would get a :bfp: cos only BD on CD13 due to being away with work. I think I might have to resign myself to the fact that AF is on the way :cry:


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> OMG: I can't believe that so much has happened...
> Congrats Caitlenc and Blondie
> the signs look good for flowertot, Samzi and Mammawannabe so good luck!! :happydance:
> I am really confused by my temps as they are so much higher last week than this week. I did not think that nights would make so much of a difference... but they do.
> I was having withdrawal symptoms of FF and B&B whilst away. We were at my parents, and didn't dare log in incase they came up behind me before I managed to wipe the addresses of the history :rofl:
> And also not being able to poas, gonna start charting opk's this afternoon :happydance:
> xx :hugs:

Hi Mum2bewaiting - nice to see you again :)

My temps pre-ovulation were really erratic so don't worry too much. If you are using opks aswell then hopefully the erratic temp thing won't matter too much :)


----------



## Blondie

leelee said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Hmm looking at your chart leelee I would guess that you ovulated around CD17 which would make you 9dpo today and at 5dpo that could be interpreted as an implantation dip. I didn't get a :bfp: until 11dpo but are you sure the line is an evap and not a very very very faint positive? :)
> 
> Keep testing and hopefully that line will get stronger and be a :bfp:
> 
> Fingers x'd for you :)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If I did O on CD17 then there isn't a chance that I would get a :bfp: cos only BD on CD13 due to being away with work. I think I might have to resign myself to the fact that AF is on the way :cry:Click to expand...

Don't give up hope yet - those :spermy: can be resilient little sods :) And if you do conceive then don't they say there is an increased chance of a girl as female :spermy: swim slower but live longer?


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Hmm looking at your chart leelee I would guess that you ovulated around CD17 which would make you 9dpo today and at 5dpo that could be interpreted as an implantation dip. I didn't get a :bfp: until 11dpo but are you sure the line is an evap and not a very very very faint positive? :)
> 
> Keep testing and hopefully that line will get stronger and be a :bfp:
> 
> Fingers x'd for you :)
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If I did O on CD17 then there isn't a chance that I would get a :bfp: cos only BD on CD13 due to being away with work. I think I might have to resign myself to the fact that AF is on the way :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't give up hope yet - those :spermy: can be resilient little sods :) And if you do conceive then don't they say there is an increased chance of a girl as female :spermy: swim slower but live longer?Click to expand...

Thanks Blondie,

You have given me a bit of hope again!

On a lighter note. I dreamt I was in Big Brother and I didn't tell my job and then tried to convince them that I was working in the Big Brother House. Needless to say, I got the sack (in my dream). What a mad dream!


----------



## samzi

well today i cant go to the loo again, my back hurts and i keep getitng twinges now and again.

I wonder if my tests will come today...

MUST NOT TEST!

:rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> well today i cant go to the loo again, my back hurts and i keep getitng twinges now and again.
> 
> I wonder if my tests will come today...
> 
> MUST NOT TEST!
> 
> :rofl:

:test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my lovely Leftovers!!

Well, I am a bit nervous. I took another FRER this morning, and while it came up positive right away, it isn't any darker than the one I took 2 days ago. It isn't any lighter, either....but, I'm kind of worried. What do you think that means? :cry:

Blondie, so glad your tests are getting darker! Samzi, I say TEST!!! Leelee, I agree with Blondie...could result in a baby girl! Fingers Xed for you! :hugs:

Mum2be, thanks for the congrats, good to hear from you again!

Have a wonderful day, my lovelies, and keep your fingers Xed that my bean is a sticky one, and that the test doesn't mean I'm heading for miscarriage.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I'm sure it'll all be ok Caitlenc, have u been to the docs yet? 
It feels good to be back (how on earth will I cope with a full weeks holiday!!!)
xx :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> well today i cant go to the loo again, my back hurts and i keep getitng twinges now and again.
> 
> I wonder if my tests will come today...
> 
> MUST NOT TEST!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...


I dont want to waste a test though:blush:

If anything im maybe, possibly 4dpo IF that. no-body knows :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Hi CaitlenC,

Please try not to worry.I think I read somewhere that the line doesn't have to get darker for it to be a successful pregnancy. Why don't you post your worries in the 1st tri. I'm sure some of the ladies in there probably had the same worry as you and will be able to put your mind at rest.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samzi

cait, dont stress yourself, you and bubs will be fine :hugs:

just had a sip of hot chocolate and now i feel sick :trouble:


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, Samzi, your symptoms just keep getting better!! :rofl::happydance:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

If only they meant something!

When is the best time to test if i dont know what dpo i am?


----------



## caitlenc

Um....I think the best time would be...DAILY!!:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - don't worry honey :) There were a couple of days where there wasn't too much difference in the test line on mine.

most likely it could be due to the sensitivity of the tests being slightly different or even how diluted your pee was (if you drank more yesterday evening then maybe it would be slightly more diluted this morning :) )

Now breathe and relax :)


----------



## samzi

Ive ordered 5 tests :rofl:

should i get some more? they were 7.99 for 5. and they are 25mui.

dont wanan be broke for no reason mind :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Ive ordered 5 tests :rofl:
> 
> should i get some more? they were 7.99 for 5. and they are 25mui.
> 
> dont wanan be broke for no reason mind :rofl:

5!!!! Is that ALL woman :rofl:

Gosh I had before I started testing (used a fair few now)

1 x CB digi
5 x FRER
15 x IC

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

where did you get them and how much? :p

i still live with my mother atm and shes a nosey sod, all these parcels coming would make her suspicious :rofl: she knows we are TTC but thats not the point :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Caitlen - Try not to get stressed out i am sure everything is fine. They said to me that your hormones dip around the time AF is due sometimes and will then start rising again. Thats why some women also get bleeding around this time.

Blondie - Thats the sign of a true addict right there!

Well nothing to report this morning, still waiting for a +OPK and for the temps to go up to show the egg has been.


----------



## samzi

must add a sniffly nose to my list of 'symptoms' :rofl:


----------



## Tudor Rose

Blondie cross me out for 23rd march my AF showed up early on the 16th march :(


----------



## Tudor Rose

put me down for 17th of april please thank you


----------



## Blondie

Oh I'm so going to be sick at some point today - I can't stop heaving and really can't face the thought of my cheese savoury sarnie I have for lunch :( Really hoping this isn't going to be the onset of m/s.

How did I aquire my fantastic hpt collection?

Well CB digi is left over from month I miscarried 
ICs - originally got 20 ic and 30 opk from ebay for about £11
FRERs - were on offer in boots on BOGOF so got 2 twin packs and had one left over from month I miscarried.

Getting through them all pretty quickly now though :rofl::rofl: Wonder if I will order some more when they run out :dohh:

Samzi :test: I think you are further on in your cycle than you think with all those symptoms :)


----------



## Blondie

Tudor Rose said:


> Blondie cross me out for 23rd march my AF showed up early on the 16th march :(


Oh I'm sorry Tudor Rose :hug:

Get practicing for that Christmas baby :)


----------



## samzi

ebay!

THATS what im doing wrong :rofl:

oh and if you order some more and dont need them ... ;) :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> ebay!
> 
> THATS what im doing wrong :rofl:
> 
> oh and if you order some more and dont need them ... ;) :rofl:

The guy I get them from on there must think I'm using about 10 a day as keep ordering them for a girl at work who is also trying. Everytime another package lands on my doormat, my DH just rolls his eyes now :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Tudor, sorry about AF!


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> ebay!
> 
> THATS what im doing wrong :rofl:
> 
> oh and if you order some more and dont need them ... ;) :rofl:
> 
> The guy I get them from on there must think I'm using about 10 a day as keep ordering them for a girl at work who is also trying. Everytime another package lands on my doormat, my DH just rolls his eyes now :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## samzi

no idea why, but im thinking i maybe could have OV'd last wed? now it seems silly to think that, but was just trying to work dates out on calender etc. being 7dpo would make more sence with the symptoms im having right?

ARGH :lol:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> no idea why, but im thinking i maybe could have OV'd last wed? now it seems silly to think that, but was just trying to work dates out on calender etc. being 7dpo would make more sence with the symptoms im having right?
> 
> ARGH :lol:

It's completely possible - maybe taking the pill for a week just delayed ovulation for a few days :) Ooooh even nearer to a :test: :rofl:


----------



## samzi

I aint half confusing myself :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Urgh had about a third of my sandwich before deciding that I don't really like cheese savoury anymore and it smelt horrible so threw it away :( Oh well off to the vending machine to buy crisps and chocolate :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: what are you like.

i seem to be addicted to extra stroing mints again! Want another packet now :rofl:


----------



## samzi

cant stop yawning now :rofl: and i have a headache :trouble:


----------



## samzi

omg! i cant help feeling excited but i am. been googling on the pill etc and it says you can have a two week delay before ov occurs. I finished the pill on the 25th feb and two weeks later was the...11th march....LAST WED!!

:happydance: *calms down but cant help it...squeeee!!*


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> omg! i cant help feeling excited but i am. been googling on the pill etc and it says you can have a two week delay before ov occurs. I finished the pill on the 25th feb and two weeks later was the...11th march....LAST WED!!
> 
> :happydance: *calms down but cant help it...squeeee!!*

All sounds very promising Samzi (that is provided you managed to :sex: around then :rofl:

A few more days and it'll be time to :test: :)


----------



## samzi

well the last time we dtd it was the 8th!

so we may just have done it. we shall see!


----------



## caitlenc

Fingers Xed for you, Samzi!!! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

I have decided to test either on friday or sunday this week, and then again the same next week :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> I have decided to test either on friday or sunday this week, and then again the same next week :happydance:

Samzi, you really need to test asap as even if you don't want to know quickly I really need to know if you get your :bfp: with all your symptoms I'm sure you will

Well girls as predicted I am out this month, the :witch: came on Tuesday, having a break from really trying this month as not sure i want a xmas baby, reason being that one of my friends was born around xmas and has always hated her birthday as she said nobody used to come to her birthday parties when she was a kid, and its hard to get out of family stuff and just do what she wants for her birthday now as everyone expects her to celebrate xmas with them. Obviously if it happens without me even trying I will be very happy. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

I should be due AF two weeks today. If i hadnt started with the pill (for a whole WEEK) i would have been due on the 14th but alas :lol:


----------



## flowertot

sorry to hera you're out this month tudor rose and pipkintyler.

i'm sure af will come for me tomorrow. i got what i thought was a :bfp: the other day but i took more tests which were :bfn: so i assume it was an evap.


----------



## tori_cottier

Oh my god i got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I've been testing since 7 DPO and I'm on 11 DPO today, did a test this morning popped it into it's little case and forgot about it (don't ask why but i was in a rush this morning) and when i came home there was a BFP there but me being me thought it was a evap so did another and this came up faint so though maybe it was the make as they were IC so got the belovered FRER and it came out :bfp: (faint but you could see it without using many shades of lights etc:rofl: )

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

God i feel sick, 

i'm sure it had something to do with Blondie that girls on a mission and she's not going to stop till she got what she wants :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> Oh my god i got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> .....
> i'm sure it had something to do with Blondie that girls on a mission and she's not going to stop till she got what she wants :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


well done you!!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Woohoo, Congratulations!!!!!

Wow this thread has been so lucky for :bfp:s recently, it's great that you are all coming over to join me soon in First Tri.

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

omg teri grats! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Yay, Big congrats to you!


----------



## tori_cottier

Arrr thanks girls, I think with out this group i wouldn't of coped as much as i have, 

I really can't stop smiling and now low and behold my boobies have started to hurt (from about and hour after finding out) I've had no symptoms at all so through i was out this month

I'm going to do what blondie and Caitlenc and stay here for a bit (if you ladies don't mind?) as don't want to temp fate

Oh I'm so excited :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Congratulations Tori :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Oh my god i got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I've been testing since 7 DPO and I'm on 11 DPO today, did a test this morning popped it into it's little case and forgot about it (don't ask why but i was in a rush this morning) and when i came home there was a BFP there but me being me thought it was a evap so did another and this came up faint so though maybe it was the make as they were IC so got the belovered FRER and it came out :bfp: (faint but you could see it without using many shades of lights etc:rofl: )
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> God i feel sick,
> 
> i'm sure it had something to do with Blondie that girls on a mission and she's not going to stop till she got what she wants :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



:happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations Tori :) 

Knew I could rely on you to keep the :bfp: s coming :)

Right who is next?....:rofl:


----------



## samzi

feeling so so sick right now. blah


----------



## Blondie

pipkintyler said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> I have decided to test either on friday or sunday this week, and then again the same next week :happydance:
> 
> Samzi, you really need to test asap as even if you don't want to know quickly I really need to know if you get your :bfp: with all your symptoms I'm sure you will
> 
> Well girls as predicted I am out this month, the :witch: came on Tuesday, having a break from really trying this month as not sure i want a xmas baby, reason being that one of my friends was born around xmas and has always hated her birthday as she said nobody used to come to her birthday parties when she was a kid, and its hard to get out of family stuff and just do what she wants for her birthday now as everyone expects her to celebrate xmas with them. Obviously if it happens without me even trying I will be very happy. :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


Oh honey I'm sorry :witch: got you :( :hug:

Fingers x'd you get your :bfp: soon :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> feeling so so sick right now. blah

:test: I need to add a few more :bfp: s to our collection :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

no test to test with, but you will be glad to know that i went on ebay before and got 25 ov tests and 25 preg tests :p


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> sorry to hera you're out this month tudor rose and pipkintyler.
> 
> i'm sure af will come for me tomorrow. i got what i thought was a :bfp: the other day but i took more tests which were :bfn: so i assume it was an evap.

Now are you sure it was an evap? - were the other tests the same sensitivity and done with FMU? How many dpo are you? Still not sure you are out yet this month flowertot :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> :rofl:
> 
> no test to test with, but you will be glad to know that i went on ebay before and got 25 ov tests and 25 preg tests :p

:rofl::rofl:Nice to see I'm training my troops well :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Now are you sure it was an evap? - were the other tests the same sensitivity and done with FMU? How many dpo are you? Still not sure you are out yet this month flowertot :)[/QUOTE]

i'm quite sure it was an evap. i used the same brand of test the next day with fmu and it was :bfn:

i'm 14DPO today and af is due tomorrow. if she doesn't come i will go out and buy a FRER. i just don't want to get one and see a :bfn: and then :witch: arrives anyway. 

i had horrible cramp in my lower back yesterday and today it seems to have gone away. is it possible to not get a :bfp: until way after :witch: is due?


----------



## samzi

its not over till shes here, gl hun! :dust:

im still feeling sick, though not as much thank god!


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg a girl goes to work for 1 day and look how much she has to catch up on!
congrats tori_cottier.

well i think the witch is on her way for me, had cramps earlier today, bit unusual for me dont normally get cramps til she is in full flow and not bad ones.
they have gone now though.
she should be due tom but i think i ov 2 days late this month so she might not come til sat


----------



## Freyasmum

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:

Congratulations Tori!!!

Boy, Blondie, I wish you'd send some of your :bfp: powers downunder. I could do with the boost!
Could you put me down for testing, ummmm... I guess 3 April? :witch: should be here about 1 April.

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

Good luck Leftover Leftovers!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

:happydance::happydance: When I miscarried 2 months ago I never got a CB digi to go over 1-2 weeks so rather bravely I did a CB digi this morning and......
 



Attached Files:







17dpo.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Blondie

Still a long long way to go of course but it's a sign that hcg levels are on track and that I will hopefully get further along that I did last time :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations Tori!!!
> 
> Boy, Blondie, I wish you'd send some of your :bfp: powers downunder. I could do with the boost!
> Could you put me down for testing, ummmm... I guess 3 April? :witch: should be here about 1 April.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Good luck Leftover Leftovers!!

OK let me see if I can work my magic - concentrate very hard and feel these vibes heading your way - and positive imaging of that little baby starting to grow inside you.....


:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> omg a girl goes to work for 1 day and look how much she has to catch up on!
> congrats tori_cottier.
> 
> well i think the witch is on her way for me, had cramps earlier today, bit unusual for me dont normally get cramps til she is in full flow and not bad ones.
> they have gone now though.
> she should be due tom but i think i ov 2 days late this month so she might not come til sat


Fingers x'd it isn't signs of the :witch: and she is going to stay away for ohhh at least another 9 months topazicat :dust: :dust:


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Now are you sure it was an evap? - were the other tests the same sensitivity and done with FMU? How many dpo are you? Still not sure you are out yet this month flowertot :)
> 
> i'm quite sure it was an evap. i used the same brand of test the next day with fmu and it was :bfn:
> 
> i'm 14DPO today and af is due tomorrow. if she doesn't come i will go out and buy a FRER. i just don't want to get one and see a :bfn: and then :witch: arrives anyway.
> 
> i had horrible cramp in my lower back yesterday and today it seems to have gone away. is it possible to not get a :bfp: until way after :witch: is due?

It's not over until she arrives - good luck honey and sending :dust: your way in the hope it keeps :witch: at bay :)


----------



## samzi

:hugs: blondie.

well morning ladies.

i was so bloated this morning when i woke up, seems to have died down a bit now though. Symptom anyone? :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

tori_cottier said:


> Oh my god i got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I've been testing since 7 DPO and I'm on 11 DPO today, did a test this morning popped it into it's little case and forgot about it (don't ask why but i was in a rush this morning) and when i came home there was a BFP there but me being me thought it was a evap so did another and this came up faint so though maybe it was the make as they were IC so got the belovered FRER and it came out :bfp: (faint but you could see it without using many shades of lights etc:rofl: )
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> God i feel sick,
> 
> i'm sure it had something to do with Blondie that girls on a mission and she's not going to stop till she got what she wants :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

 

YAY... CONGRATUALTIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:

It's nice to get a bit of good news and restore the rest of our PMA!! 

Sorry to those that are out this month but there is always next month x


----------



## samzi

ok maybe it hasnt died down after all :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Bloating is awful - my cure is lots of peppermint tea and taking a fibresure everyday to keep things moving nicely :blush: Seems to be doing the trick this time round as last time I was so bloated it was painful but not suffering too much at all at the moment :)


----------



## samzi

i had a dream last night, where i had what i thought was af, but it wasnt time for her to be here. hmm. sign implan bleed is on its way? who knows.

but im still excited even though i shouldnt be :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Samzi - when are your tests going to arrive? I NEED you to :test:


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> sorry to hera you're out this month tudor rose and pipkintyler.
> 
> i'm sure af will come for me tomorrow. i got what i thought was a :bfp: the other day but i took more tests which were :bfn: so i assume it was an evap.

Thanks flowertot, I'm keeping my fingers cross the :witch: doesn't show up and you get your :bfp::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> i had a dream last night, where i had what i thought was af, but it wasnt time for her to be here. hmm. sign implan bleed is on its way? who knows.
> 
> but im still excited even though i shouldnt be :happydance:

OMG girl, test test test before I lose my mind :hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## pipkintyler

tori_cottier said:


> Oh my god i got a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I've been testing since 7 DPO and I'm on 11 DPO today, did a test this morning popped it into it's little case and forgot about it (don't ask why but i was in a rush this morning) and when i came home there was a BFP there but me being me thought it was a evap so did another and this came up faint so though maybe it was the make as they were IC so got the belovered FRER and it came out :bfp: (faint but you could see it without using many shades of lights etc:rofl: )
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> God i feel sick,
> 
> i'm sure it had something to do with Blondie that girls on a mission and she's not going to stop till she got what she wants :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Excellent news tori, so pleased for you nice to know the :bfp:'s are still coming for us naughties.


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> I have decided to test either on friday or sunday this week, and then again the same next week :happydance:
> 
> Samzi, you really need to test asap as even if you don't want to know quickly I really need to know if you get your :bfp: with all your symptoms I'm sure you will
> 
> Well girls as predicted I am out this month, the :witch: came on Tuesday, having a break from really trying this month as not sure i want a xmas baby, reason being that one of my friends was born around xmas and has always hated her birthday as she said nobody used to come to her birthday parties when she was a kid, and its hard to get out of family stuff and just do what she wants for her birthday now as everyone expects her to celebrate xmas with them. Obviously if it happens without me even trying I will be very happy. :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh honey I'm sorry :witch: got you :( :hug:
> 
> Fingers x'd you get your :bfp: soon :)Click to expand...

Thanks Blondie,with you on your mission I'm sure none of us on this thread will leave without getting our :bfp:'s :hugs:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: you guys.

one set of tests should come today (the 25mui ones) and the other set, 25ic's ov and preg(10mui) should come tomorrow.

im not testing untill sunday..so you will have to wait :p (she says:rofl:)


----------



## Blondie

Oooh I've just seem ellie post in first tri that she has got a :bfp:

She is another one on our list but not seen her posting recently on this thread?

Hmm but just scanned through this thread and can't see any posts from her so think she may have to come off the testing list and her :bfp: won't count for the Naughties :)


----------



## samzi

maybe she abandoned us :cry:


----------



## samzi

is it ok to drink hot chocolate? :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Sheesh! I'm off the site for less than 24 hours, and I have 4 pages to read!!:rofl: We are one active group of ladies!

Tori, that is so amazing!! Congratulations, another knocked-up naughty!!:happydance::happydance:

Samzi, I'm with my bump buddy Blondie...TEST!!!!

Sorry to the ladies that got the :witch:, roll on next month!

Blondie, awesome to see that digi pic, am waiting for mine to arrive from ebay, and am hoping they'll say the same thing....I think you have a sticky bean, hunni!:hugs:

Feeling good today, soreness in BB's has faded considerably....while it's more comfortable, should I be worried? :blush: I never realized pregnancy would be so nerve-wracking! :dohh:


----------



## caitlenc

Yes, Samzi, drink up! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## polaris

Hi Caitlenc, pregnancy symptoms come and go in their own mysterious ways. So don't worry. Your bbs could be killing you again tomorrow so just enjoy the fact that they're not hurting too much today!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

:bfn: this morning, so im def out w:bfn:onder if the :bfn:w:bfn:itch will come today as expected or sat :bfn:as think i ov 2 days late.


----------



## samzi

dont give up hope yet hun! :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> is it ok to drink hot chocolate? :lol:

When is it ever NOT ok to drink hot chocolate? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Caitlen - my boobs not quite so sore today either but seems to be compeltely normal so don't worry :) You are with me to the end of this saga whether you like it or not :rofl::rofl:

Topazicat - sorry you got a :bfn: - hopefully there is a still a chance :hug:


----------



## Blondie

Oh and quick reminder for all our UK leftovers - it's Mothers Day on Sunday so make sure you get cards etc sorted for the weekend :)


----------



## polaris

Ooh, thanks Blondie, I would have forgotten!! That's one day in the year we definitely don't want to forget about from now on!


----------



## samzi

:rofl: well i just thought id ask. i was never that into it but ive had one the past two days.


----------



## flowertot

well af is due to arrive today. no sigh yet but i'm sure shes coming. tested this morning and got :bfn: 

oh well guess i will be trying for a christmas baby. a little christmas pud. my mums birthday and also mine is in december so that would be nice. 

blondie - glad your're moving up on the cb digital, thats a great sign x


----------



## samzi

:dust: its not over till shes here.

last time i fell preg, it took me until i was a week late to get a pos result.

part of the reason why i dont want to test cos itl be a waste!


----------



## samzi

omg im 'off' salt & vinegar crisps! i usually love them but today i had a few and now dont fancy em anymore!


----------



## flowertot

thanks samzi.

i''ve been getting symptoms this month like feeling sick and better sense of smell. just started getting a bit of cramp just the same as when af comes. like you say though its not over till she arrived uninvited !


----------



## samzi

:dust:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> Caitlen - my boobs not quite so sore today either but seems to be compeltely normal so don't worry :) You are with me to the end of this saga whether you like it or not :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Topazicat - sorry you got a :bfn: - hopefully there is a still a chance :hug:


:rofl::rofl:Thanks, Blondie, you are such a cheerleader!! :happydance::happydance: You always manage to make me feel better!

And thanks to the rest of you for your encouragement....seems I was overreacting, as BB's are incredibly sore once again!:dohh:

To my leftovers who are still getting :bfn:, it's not over until the fat :witch: sings, so am keeping Fingers Xed for you, and if not this month, then roll on Christmas babies!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

my cramp type pain/sharp feeling is back.

:happydance:

may test tonight after all, for all the good itl do me :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Sat here at my desk munching my way through a packet of gingernut biscuits - had forgotten just how amazing they are :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Sat here at my desk munching my way through a packet of gingernut biscuits - had forgotten just how amazing they are :happydance:

Mmmmm biscuits. Please don't talk about eating biscuits, I've decided to try and lose some weight this month as I'm not really trying for babs this month. I gave up smoking New Years Eve and I've been eating loads as a result, therefore I'm now bursting out of my size 12's and I don't want to have to buy any clothes as would rather wait and buy some mat clothes instead. :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

well :witch: still isn't here. she usually arrives in the early hours when i'm in bed! i'm thinking maybe i ov'ed later than i though. i am only guessing i ov'ed on cd15 but now i'm thinking it could have been later. :af: :af: :af:

i've got really bad back ache now but think it has something to do with just cutting my lawns (i have 5 of them!) sounds impressive but i have land on three sides of my house because i live on the end of a row. 

i could sleep for a week now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

topazicatzbet said:


> :bfn: this morning, so im def out w:bfn:onder if the :bfn:w:bfn:itch will come today as expected or sat :bfn:as think i ov 2 days late.

oops i think i left the curser on the :bfn: button and it went mad, that i ll teach me to not read what i ve posted lol


----------



## samzi

:rofl: beth :hugs:

ooh still sounds positive though flower! :dust:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Crikey, so much to read once again, thought that I would catch up whilst DH walks the hound (on his own in case I jump him in the woods I think)....
Well... my hormones of the reproductive kind kicked in last night.... I am so horny that DH did not complain... at first.... he is now wondering what on earth has got into me as I haven't been like this for years...
OPK was negative yesterday with a tinge of a 2nd line so hopefully will ov in the next few days (my hormones definately say I will)!!!
hope every1 else is having a good day :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

PS: hate to say t but ginger nuts are the best at any time....


----------



## flowertot

mum2bewaiting - hope your DH's :spermy: catches your egg this month. My DH was scared of me when i was ovulating!


----------



## samzi

I keep it to myself :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Flowertot - glad :witch: is still not here - fingers x'd for you :)

Mum2bewaiting - good luck with catching the eggie :spermy: :sex: :happydance: Remember positive visualisation of the :spermy: swimming inside you and fertilising the egg :rofl: - sounds silly but me and DH both did it after :sex: just to see if it worked (of course I'm not saying that is what is directly responsible for my :bfp: but you get my drift? )

Topazicat - you'll notice that none of us actually had any trouble reading it though - now that is because we don't see :bfn: on this team :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

flowertot said:


> mum2bewaiting - hope your DH's :spermy: catches your egg this month. My DH was scared of me when i was ovulating!


I thnk mine might be scared of me by the end of today.... he's back n out in the garden... i ave already got the nosy neighbours curtain twitching when i pounced on him this morning in my dressing gown....:blush:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## samzi

oh dear girls.

you knows its bad when you go to the loo and cant help but check cm :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

why oh why did I just decide to add another load of poo to my already unbelievably pooy day and poas! Of course it was a :bfn:and what can be expected at only 6 dpo?! :hissy::hissy:

I received a letter today along with the rest of my department advising my position was under threat of redundancy. To top it all off my boss has decided that a contract I have worked like mad to get might not be working and he wants the firm to withdraw....arrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhh nothin seems to be going right at the moment, :hissy:

Really sorry for the rant girls just needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## mamawannabe

On a slightly more upbeat note I have been very tearful and nauseous today with aching pains in my tummy... possible symptoms??? (more like kickback from the rubbish day!) ..... Happy thoughts:thumbup:


----------



## samzi

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mamawannabe

samzi said:


> :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Samzi.... it's amazing how much the girls on this site pick you up and spur you on! :hug:


----------



## samzi

yeah it is.

you are all great :hugs: :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

6dpo is way too early to test, the other symptoms sound good though.
come on beanie -stick!


----------



## samzi

my hearing kept going weird today, i didnt like it :( :lol:


----------



## mamawannabe

topazicatzbet said:


> 6dpo is way too early to test, the other symptoms sound good though.
> come on beanie -stick!

 
I know. I really do only have myself to blame... I even used up an FRER... I just had a mad moment i think?!?!?!?:wacko:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey we all have them


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> hey we all have them

Everyone but me, that is...the 12 sticks I have peed on since my :bfp: are surely the sign of someone who has a true grasp on her sanity....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

OMG i think i ve just found an even worse 2ww, just has to send tests off on two of my cats that could possibley have a genetic heart problem, the 2ww for the results will kill me. :dohh:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hey we all have them
> 
> Everyone but me, that is...the 12 sticks I have peed on since my :bfp: are surely the sign of someone who has a true grasp on her sanity....:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Yikes - I am at number 8 and I thought I was bad :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Caitlen you are my true soul sister :)


----------



## samzi

well home and still bloated! :rofl:

my mothe just asked me if im due on..erm..NO mother im not :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hey we all have them
> 
> Everyone but me, that is...the 12 sticks I have peed on since my :bfp: are surely the sign of someone who has a true grasp on her sanity....:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes - I am at number 8 and I thought I was bad :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Caitlen you are my true soul sister :)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Actually, Blondie, i do myself an injustice. I counted, and there are actually 5 FRER's and 3 digis, so you and I are neck and neck, Sister!!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> OMG i think i ve just found an even worse 2ww, just has to send tests off on two of my cats that could possibley have a genetic heart problem, the 2ww for the results will kill me. :dohh:

Oh no topazicat - that sounds like a nightmare 2 week wait :( Fingers x'd they are ok :hug:

I get so worried about the smallest thing with my kittens - the deaf one has a bald patch that appeared since she was spayed and I'm always worrying about it. I even measure the size of it everyday to check it isn't getting any bigger. Cats - got to love them but my god they get me so stressed when they seem off colour. :cloud9:


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> OMG i think i ve just found an even worse 2ww, just has to send tests off on two of my cats that could possibley have a genetic heart problem, the 2ww for the results will kill me. :dohh:

Beth, hope everything works out for the kitties, hun...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hey we all have them
> 
> Everyone but me, that is...the 12 sticks I have peed on since my :bfp: are surely the sign of someone who has a true grasp on her sanity....:rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes - I am at number 8 and I thought I was bad :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Caitlen you are my true soul sister :)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Actually, Blondie, i do myself an injustice. I counted, and there are actually 5 FRER's and 3 digis, so you and I are neck and neck, Sister!!:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Though technically you have known for one day less than me so that means you have taken more per day on average (god spot the accountant) - though maybe if we take into account time difference :rofl:


----------



## samzi

my tests havent come yet but should tomorrow. hope the cheapies do so can waste some :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

mamawannabe said:


> On a slightly more upbeat note I have been very tearful and nauseous today with aching pains in my tummy... possible symptoms??? (more like kickback from the rubbish day!) ..... Happy thoughts:thumbup:

PMA Check here :) Good symptoms and ignore FRER - I don't think ANYONE gets a :bfp: at 6dpo unless they are super woman so wait another couple of days or so and then :test:



:)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> my tests havent come yet but should tomorrow. hope the cheapies do so can waste some :rofl:

cheapies are great though be prepared to look for VERY faint lines initially - I find www.picnik.com a great sight for online photo editing, can alter contrast, boost colours and invert photos - excellent equipment for the career line spotter :rofl::rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> OMG i think i ve just found an even worse 2ww, just has to send tests off on two of my cats that could possibley have a genetic heart problem, the 2ww for the results will kill me. :dohh:
> 
> Oh no topazicat - that sounds like a nightmare 2 week wait :( Fingers x'd they are ok :hug:
> 
> I get so worried about the smallest thing with my kittens - the deaf one has a bald patch that appeared since she was spayed and I'm always worrying about it. I even measure the size of it everyday to check it isn't getting any bigger. Cats - got to love them but my god they get me so stressed when they seem off colour. :cloud9:Click to expand...


this is one 2ww im praying ends with a :bfn:


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> my tests havent come yet but should tomorrow. hope the cheapies do so can waste some :rofl:
> 
> cheapies are great though be prepared to look for VERY faint lines initially - I find www.picnik.com a great sight for online photo editing, can alter contrast, boost colours and invert photos - excellent equipment for the career line spotter :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

haha perfect! thanks for that Blondie. know what il be doing sat morn :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

topazicatzbet said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> OMG i think i ve just found an even worse 2ww, just has to send tests off on two of my cats that could possibley have a genetic heart problem, the 2ww for the results will kill me. :dohh:
> 
> Oh no topazicat - that sounds like a nightmare 2 week wait :( Fingers x'd they are ok :hug:
> 
> I get so worried about the smallest thing with my kittens - the deaf one has a bald patch that appeared since she was spayed and I'm always worrying about it. I even measure the size of it everyday to check it isn't getting any bigger. Cats - got to love them but my god they get me so stressed when they seem off colour. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is one 2ww im praying ends with a :bfn:Click to expand...


Awe, poor little things. I will keep my fingers crossed for them. How many cats do you have. We have 4 and I love them to pieces. They all have such great characters!


----------



## samzi

I feel sick!

:happydance: 

:rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Yay, Samzi! The sicker, the better, right??:happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> OMG i think i ve just found an even worse 2ww, just has to send tests off on two of my cats that could possibley have a genetic heart problem, the 2ww for the results will kill me. :dohh:

Bless ya, I feel for you as I've got two cats myself. I'm sure everything will be fine. xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hope the cats are ok Beth, I think any pet u worry about like a child, I'm sure that my staff thinks up problems so that he can go play with the animal nurses and put mum's insuarance premiums up.
On another note, FF appears to think that I am at my most fertile, despite negative OPK's and no temperature change. My CM (sorry, TMI) is watery, but could that be due to the preseed used last night??? am really confused, not that it matters cos DH has reason to be very scared tonight... god... what has got into me!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Ok girls, I need a bit of information from you as I'm driving myself nuts, ever since I've come off the pill my periods have only lasted 2 day's, like this month I started spotting on Monday was full blown on Tuesday and Wednesday and now it's gone back to slight spotting, is this normarl??? What are yours like???? Thanks in advance:hissy:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

pipkintyler said:


> Ok girls, I need a bit of information from you as I'm driving myself nuts, ever since I've come off the pill my periods have only lasted 2 day's, like this month I started spotting on Monday was full blown on Tuesday and Wednesday and now it's gone back to slight spotting, is this normarl??? What are yours like???? Thanks in advance:hissy:

Mine are now 3 days (1 year after coming off the injection), they used too last upto a week, fairly much as u've described. HTH :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Hope the cats are ok Beth, I think any pet u worry about like a child, I'm sure that my staff thinks up problems so that he can go play with the animal nurses and put mum's insuarance premiums up.
> On another note, FF appears to think that I am at my most fertile, despite negative OPK's and no temperature change. My CM (sorry, TMI) is watery, but could that be due to the preseed used last night??? am really confused, not that it matters cos DH has reason to be very scared tonight... god... what has got into me!!

Watery CM is first sign that ovulation is on it's way in the near future so FF always puts that as green. Temps won't rise until after ovulation so don't wait for that. Keep poas on those opks (I tend to go for twice a day when I'm getting near) and :sex: as much as possible to make sure there is an army of :spermy: waiting for the egg :)


----------



## Blondie

pipkintyler said:


> Ok girls, I need a bit of information from you as I'm driving myself nuts, ever since I've come off the pill my periods have only lasted 2 day's, like this month I started spotting on Monday was full blown on Tuesday and Wednesday and now it's gone back to slight spotting, is this normarl??? What are yours like???? Thanks in advance:hissy:

Mine were always a bit iffy after coming off pill. Take it as a good sign - the less I bleed the happier I am :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Where would we all be without Auntie Blondie!!!:happydance: thanks for the advice hun!:dohh:


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Where would we all be without Auntie Blondie!!!:happydance: thanks for the advice hun!:dohh:

I'm sure you'd do absolutely fine without me :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm just a gobby blonde who likes to stick her oar in :rofl::rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

pipkintyler said:


> Ok girls, I need a bit of information from you as I'm driving myself nuts, ever since I've come off the pill my periods have only lasted 2 day's, like this month I started spotting on Monday was full blown on Tuesday and Wednesday and now it's gone back to slight spotting, is this normarl??? What are yours like???? Thanks in advance:hissy:

mine are usually 4 days, no spotting to begin with just full flow for 2 days then light for the next 2.


----------



## tori_cottier

Evening my lovely left overs

Well i go away for 1 day and you've all managed to write a whole 15+ pages gosh you are a talkative lot arn't you :rofl:

well Thanks to everyone who has sent there congrates, made me smile even more than i all ready am :happydance:

So today was really strange, went to the meeting in all intention of really listening but that went out of the window as i would be thinking of work related issues and then the next I was sitting on :cloud9: and couldn't care less (which is very unlike me as i'm normaly a grade A student/worker) 

Not really had any symptoms yet which does worry me a little, but did another FRER and this came out a lot darker so that put my mind at ease, I'll be a lot more at peace when i get past the date that :witch: was due and then i think i will breath a little, 
god it's not really sunk in yet!

Sorry to all you ladies who got the :witch: or possible :witch: (but if it's the possible it's not over yet! don't give up!!)

Samzi please can you :test::test:Blondie will not give up until you do and i swear she on the verge of coming round to your house and showing you how to do it :rofl:

Blondie can you send me my new sig (god now that's something i thought i wasn't going to say so soon)

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Oooh that's a good point Tori - where DO you live Samzi? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Here is the Knocked up Naughties Sig :happydance:

[**url=https://www.familylobby.com][**img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3111808fltt.gif[/img**][/url**]

Again I'm a bit of a techno-blonde so copy and paste above into your sig and delete the 8 *'s :)


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

All these pages to catch up on!

Well I went to the bathroom last night and there was a small bit of bright red blood. I assumed AF was on the way as that is what usually happens. No sign of AF for the rest of the night and my CM was the usual today.

I am really confused at my temps are high but I only BD'd on CD10 and CD13 (due to being away with work). AF is due properly on Saturday. I have never had this spotting before.


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> Oooh that's a good point Tori - where DO you live Samzi? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl:

not telling :p

im still as bloated as hell and have 'pains' now and again. had a lovely curry for tea though!:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Oooh could it be an implantation bleed leelee? Your temps are looking good :happydance:

Fingers crossed this is another :bfp: brewing :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> Oooh could it be an implantation bleed leelee? Your temps are looking good :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed this is another :bfp: brewing :happydance:

Would love to think that and am now sure I didn't O on CD19. However, if I did O on CD17 it is a bit far away from CD13 to conceive is it not?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

oohhh... i all have a sudden have got tingly boobies... whats all that about???.... off to FF :rofl:


----------



## samzi

if this month AF comes then i think im gonna start temping so can get the expert opinion of blondie :p

i dont have the faintest clue about all that business!


----------



## tori_cottier

Have you told any one yet blondie?

I've just been on when it would be born and all the websites are saying i would be 3 weeks gone but i'm only on 12 DPO how is this? So confused

Arrr LeeLee hope it's not the :witch: f xd its not!!


----------



## leelee

tori_cottier said:


> Have you told any one yet blondie?
> 
> I've just been on when it would be born and all the websites are saying i would be 3 weeks gone but i'm only on 12 DPO how is this? So confused
> 
> Arrr LeeLee hope it's not the :witch: f xd its not!!

Thanks ToriC,

I would like to know the answer to your question as well. Do they count it from when you last had your period and that would be 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Blondie

leelee said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Oooh could it be an implantation bleed leelee? Your temps are looking good :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed this is another :bfp: brewing :happydance:
> 
> Would love to think that and am now sure I didn't O on CD19. However, if I did O on CD17 it is a bit far away from CD13 to conceive is it not?Click to expand...

Well lets see - if you :sex: at say midnight on CD13 and you ovulated around lunchtime on CD17 - that would be 84 hours which is possible (those swimmers can last that long I'm sure :) ) And if you do get a :bfp: I will bet £100 that you have a girl :)

Chart is looking good so don't give up hope just yet :) :hug:


----------



## samzi

when was the earliest dpo you guys were and got a BFP? however faint it was.


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Oooh could it be an implantation bleed leelee? Your temps are looking good :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed this is another :bfp: brewing :happydance:
> 
> Would love to think that and am now sure I didn't O on CD19. However, if I did O on CD17 it is a bit far away from CD13 to conceive is it not?Click to expand...
> 
> Well lets see - if you :sex: at say midnight on CD13 and you ovulated around lunchtime on CD17 - that would be 84 hours which is possible (those swimmers can last that long I'm sure :) ) And if you do get a :bfp: I will bet £100 that you have a girl :)
> 
> Chart is looking good so don't give up hope just yet :) :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks, will try not to. I BD'd on the morning of CD13 though so that leaves even more time. Aghhhhhhh, this is so hard.


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> when was the earliest dpo you guys were and got a BFP? however faint it was.

Mine was 11 DPO HTH


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Mum2bewaiting said:


> oohhh... i all have a sudden have got tingly boobies... whats all that about???.... off to FF :rofl:

and just started with crampy abdo pain, but on both sides so think it may be more to do with the banofee pie we had for tea.... I'm symptom spotting before the :spermy: will have met the eggy....:muaha::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Have you told any one yet blondie?
> 
> I've just been on when it would be born and all the websites are saying i would be 3 weeks gone but i'm only on 12 DPO how is this? So confused
> 
> Arrr LeeLee hope it's not the :witch: f xd its not!!


Dating goes from date of your last period (though as I ovulated early I took my date from ovulation less 2 weeks). So technically on the day you ovulated you would already be classed as 2 weeks pregnant by the doctors.

I have told a couple of girls at work who I am close to but that is it (oh and I thought I'd better tell the husband aswell :) ). Daren't tell anyone else until I get further along.....still trying to figure out how to hide it from my parents when they come to visit next week :)


----------



## samzi

i thought about that.

do you take anibiotics for a urine infection? im sure if you do but yeah lol. well i thought seeing as you will prob go to the toilet a lot, it would make sence?


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> when was the earliest dpo you guys were and got a BFP? however faint it was.

My :bfp: was 11dpo but I don't think you should wait any longer :test:


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> oohhh... i all have a sudden have got tingly boobies... whats all that about???.... off to FF :rofl:
> 
> and just started with crampy abdo pain, but on both sides so think it may be more to do with the banofee pie we had for tea.... I'm symptom spotting before the :spermy: will have met the eggy....:muaha::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Though seriously - maybe its a sign of imminent ovulation?


----------



## samzi

:rofl: what are you like hun

i may test tomorrow if they come. but i know im letting myself in for a fall if they do. It will be neg. Oh the PMA huh wheres it all gone!


----------



## leelee

Yeah, I think antibiotics is a good one.

One that I would use is that I am giving up alcohol for lent (doesn't matter what faith you are, loads of people give up stuff for lent). It is never questioned.


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> if this month AF comes then i think im gonna start temping so can get the expert opinion of blondie :p
> 
> i dont have the faintest clue about all that business!

Beginners guide to temping:

1. wake up
2. reach for thermometer
3. shove it in cakehole
4. wait for it to beep
5. read temperature
6. record it on fertility friend
7. ask other people to interpret

Easy :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> i thought about that.
> 
> do you take anibiotics for a urine infection? im sure if you do but yeah lol. well i thought seeing as you will prob go to the toilet a lot, it would make sence?


ooh thats a good one - and at least now I'm married my dad wouldn't accuse me of having an STI :rofl::rofl::rofl: and they would be embarrassed to probe too deeply about it aswell - excellent excuse thank you :)


----------



## samzi

:lol: ty hun :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> i thought about that.
> 
> do you take anibiotics for a urine infection? im sure if you do but yeah lol. well i thought seeing as you will prob go to the toilet a lot, it would make sence?
> 
> 
> ooh thats a good one - and at least now I'm married my dad wouldn't accuse me of having an STI :rofl::rofl::rofl: and they would be embarrassed to probe too deeply about it aswell - excellent excuse thank you :)Click to expand...

no worries:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

leelee said:


> Yeah, I think antibiotics is a good one.
> 
> One that I would use is that I am giving up alcohol for lent (doesn't matter what faith you are, loads of people give up stuff for lent). It is never questioned.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:My parents know me too well - if I told them that they would be ringing for the men in white coats to come and collect me :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

Any of you ladies on MSN?

:p


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Any of you ladies on MSN?
> 
> :p


Technically I'm on it but I'm always hiding from various family members so I don't log in at the moment :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

What on earth is going on with your ticker Samzi - how on earth does it work out that if you were 2w whatever pregnant that you would only have 180 days to go? That's impossible!!! Think you have a dodgey one there :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: who knows. i dont even know why im bothering with one cos i have no idea when ov was or anything, and each site i go to gives me diff results.


----------



## samzi

:rofl: im yawning already. usually it starts around half past 9 in the evening.


----------



## samzi

sorry for TMI, but i just went to the loo and when i wiped there was a ton of cm.

now im reading up on cm and getting myself more into the mentality of 'im pregnant' but mustnt..


----------



## polaris

leelee said:


> Yeah, I think antibiotics is a good one.
> 
> One that I would use is that I am giving up alcohol for lent (doesn't matter what faith you are, loads of people give up stuff for lent). It is never questioned.

That is the excuse that I have used with everyone, including my parents. No-one has questioned it so far - everyone just says 'well done, good idea!'

PS I'm not at all religious and nor are my family.


----------



## leelee

polaris said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think antibiotics is a good one.
> 
> One that I would use is that I am giving up alcohol for lent (doesn't matter what faith you are, loads of people give up stuff for lent). It is never questioned.
> 
> That is the excuse that I have used with everyone, including my parents. No-one has questioned it so far - everyone just says 'well done, good idea!'
> 
> PS I'm not at all religious and nor are my family.Click to expand...

Yeah, loads of people accept it. I always use the excuse that I am giving it up to detox and also to lose a little bit of weight. I gave up alcohol for the month of Nov and wasn't TTC and no-one even questioned it!


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, I got my BFP at 10dpo....got a ghost of a line on an IC late at night on 9dpo, but I don't count that. And my first BFP was really faint, I almost threw the test away before I saw it!


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

af still isn't hear but i have cramp on and off but it keeps moving from my belly to my back to my belly again. iv'e never had that before. 

i'm thinking of nipping out now to my local 24 hour supermarket to get a couple of tests for the morning. i know this is silly because i got a :bfn: this morning. i can just imagine going out now and af arriving before i get home!!


----------



## leelee

flowertot said:


> hi girls.
> 
> af still isn't hear but i have cramp on and off but it keeps moving from my belly to my back to my belly again. iv'e never had that before.
> 
> i'm thinking of nipping out now to my local 24 hour supermarket to get a couple of tests for the morning. i know this is silly because i got a :bfn: this morning. i can just imagine going out now and af arriving before i get home!!

Hi Flowertot,

If you feel like you want to go and get some tests for the morning then I would say defo go and get them. At least they are in the cabinet and you don't have to use them if you don't want to.


----------



## msmith

Sorry Guys I have not been on BnB for a long while. Unfortunately no BFP so far for me, but looks like Team Naughties have been very successful. Congrats to all you ladies!! Hopefully the rest of us won't have to wait too much longer. I am getting closer to the big O so fingers crossed for this month. 
Good to have this new thread and I've enjoyed catching up on all your news.
I have been very busy with work recently so have not had too much time to concentrate on ttc. It has been quite nice actually as I was becoming a little obsessed. Does anyone else feel that ttc can take over all your free time/life?
Take care everyone.:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome back msmith, as you can see there arent many of us left still ttc.


----------



## msmith

Thanks Topazicatzbet,hopefully we are a fertile team and our time will come soon. I am not getting despondent yet as only came off the pill in Jan. I wonder if us ladies left have all been on BCP recently?


----------



## flowertot

leelee said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> hi girls.
> 
> af still isn't hear but i have cramp on and off but it keeps moving from my belly to my back to my belly again. iv'e never had that before.
> 
> i'm thinking of nipping out now to my local 24 hour supermarket to get a couple of tests for the morning. i know this is silly because i got a :bfn: this morning. i can just imagine going out now and af arriving before i get home!!
> 
> Hi Flowertot,
> 
> If you feel like you want to go and get some tests for the morning then I would say defo go and get them. At least they are in the cabinet and you don't have to use them if you don't want to.Click to expand...

well i've just been to get them! 

i've been feeling like af is coming for the past 3 days. i've been getting cramps on and off in my back and belly. the strange thing is i only usually get them a couple of hours before af arrives. this makes me think i may well be pregnant but i just keep getting :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: 

is my body taking the p**s!!


----------



## scottishchick2

Hi everyone, congratulations to all those with :bfp:. I hope to join you soon. I'm still in the running as :witch: hasn't turned up yet she is due tomorrow though. I don't have any symptoms really. I did have sore boobs but they're not as sore now. Got a really runny nose but I've probably got the cold. My temperature has remained steady all week. When should it drop?
I've been testing for the last three mornings but all :bfn:.


----------



## flowertot

does anybody know of anyone who got a late :bfp: ?


----------



## scottishchick2

flowertot said:


> does anybody know of anyone who got a late :bfp: ?

I did when I was pregnant with my DD. I was about 5 days late and only got a _very_ faint line on a HPT, doctors had to confirm it with a blood test.


----------



## flowertot

scottishchick2 said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> does anybody know of anyone who got a late :bfp: ?
> 
> I did when I was pregnant with my DD. I was about 5 days late and only got a _very_ faint line on a HPT, doctors had to confirm it with a blood test.Click to expand...

thank you. that gives me a little hope, if only for a couple of days when :witch: will probably arrive late!


----------



## pipkintyler

Mum2bewaiting said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I need a bit of information from you as I'm driving myself nuts, ever since I've come off the pill my periods have only lasted 2 day's, like this month I started spotting on Monday was full blown on Tuesday and Wednesday and now it's gone back to slight spotting, is this normarl??? What are yours like???? Thanks in advance:hissy:
> 
> Mine are now 3 days (1 year after coming off the injection), they used too last upto a week, fairly much as u've described. HTH :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for helping to put my mind at rest


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I need a bit of information from you as I'm driving myself nuts, ever since I've come off the pill my periods have only lasted 2 day's, like this month I started spotting on Monday was full blown on Tuesday and Wednesday and now it's gone back to slight spotting, is this normarl??? What are yours like???? Thanks in advance:hissy:
> 
> Mine were always a bit iffy after coming off pill. Take it as a good sign - the less I bleed the happier I am :)Click to expand...

Your probably right, at least I'm not in agony like I used to be before taking the pill


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, I need a bit of information from you as I'm driving myself nuts, ever since I've come off the pill my periods have only lasted 2 day's, like this month I started spotting on Monday was full blown on Tuesday and Wednesday and now it's gone back to slight spotting, is this normarl??? What are yours like???? Thanks in advance:hissy:
> 
> mine are usually 4 days, no spotting to begin with just full flow for 2 days then light for the next 2.Click to expand...

Thans topazcatzbet, I think I'm just being paranoid about it because it's been so long since I had a normal period as been on the pill for 10 years. Thanks for your help


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Thanks Topazicatzbet,hopefully we are a fertile team and our time will come soon. I am not getting despondent yet as only came off the pill in Jan. I wonder if us ladies left have all been on BCP recently?

Mice to see you again msmith, I stopped taking bcp in October after about 10 years of being on it - got my first :bfp: in Jan and then after mc got my second :bfp: in March so it can take a couple of months to get out of your system but you will get there? Are you taking opk's to see when you are ovulating as I think one of the main problems with coming of bcp is that cycles are all over the place and it's easy to miss ovulation but if you nail that and see that you are actually ovulating then it should increase your chances :)


----------



## Blondie

scottishchick2 said:


> Hi everyone, congratulations to all those with :bfp:. I hope to join you soon. I'm still in the running as :witch: hasn't turned up yet she is due tomorrow though. I don't have any symptoms really. I did have sore boobs but they're not as sore now. Got a really runny nose but I've probably got the cold. My temperature has remained steady all week. When should it drop?
> I've been testing for the last three mornings but all :bfn:.

Hi Scottishchick, nice to see you again.

Fingers x'd you get your :bfp: , just noticed your ticker has gone to CD1 so hope it doesn't mean that the :witch: arrived today? :(


----------



## leelee

Morning all,

Got a :bfn: this morning. Am disappointed, especially after that small bleed on Wed night. If that was implantation would that take a few days to show?

Had a temp drop this morning too but nowhere near the coverline.

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> hi girls.
> 
> af still isn't hear but i have cramp on and off but it keeps moving from my belly to my back to my belly again. iv'e never had that before.
> 
> i'm thinking of nipping out now to my local 24 hour supermarket to get a couple of tests for the morning. i know this is silly because i got a :bfn: this morning. i can just imagine going out now and af arriving before i get home!!
> 
> Hi Flowertot,
> 
> If you feel like you want to go and get some tests for the morning then I would say defo go and get them. At least they are in the cabinet and you don't have to use them if you don't want to.Click to expand...
> 
> well i've just been to get them!
> 
> i've been feeling like af is coming for the past 3 days. i've been getting cramps on and off in my back and belly. the strange thing is i only usually get them a couple of hours before af arrives. this makes me think i may well be pregnant but i just keep getting :bfn: :bfn: :bfn:
> 
> is my body taking the p**s!!Click to expand...


Oh flowertot - it must be so fustrating :hug: Can't be much longer until you know one way or the other, hopefully it will be a :bfp: :) Keep us updated and good luck! Got my fingers x'd for you :)


----------



## leelee

flowertot said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> hi girls.
> 
> af still isn't hear but i have cramp on and off but it keeps moving from my belly to my back to my belly again. iv'e never had that before.
> 
> i'm thinking of nipping out now to my local 24 hour supermarket to get a couple of tests for the morning. i know this is silly because i got a :bfn: this morning. i can just imagine going out now and af arriving before i get home!!
> 
> Hi Flowertot,
> 
> If you feel like you want to go and get some tests for the morning then I would say defo go and get them. At least they are in the cabinet and you don't have to use them if you don't want to.Click to expand...
> 
> well i've just been to get them!
> 
> i've been feeling like af is coming for the past 3 days. i've been getting cramps on and off in my back and belly. the strange thing is i only usually get them a couple of hours before af arrives. this makes me think i may well be pregnant but i just keep getting :bfn: :bfn: :bfn:
> 
> is my body taking the p**s!!Click to expand...

Hi Flowertot,

Did you take a test this morning? I know how you feel, I keep getting a :bfn: as well. I am so confused at the moment. I suppose I need to have a look at tomorrows temps to see if I am still in with a chance.


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Lovely leftovers, 

Hope your all well 

Flowertot your still in the game hun, i've had no symptoms at all, and that what worried me because i always symptom spot in the 2WW, Runny nose was one of mine (not sure if it's a true symptom but i had it)

Well I'm now 13 DPO and my IC are still light but the FRER is getting darker, why does the IC stay light though i would of throught they would start to go dark after time hmmmm. Temp has risen again, So does that mean that the :witch: will not rear it ugly head as I would be due on the 23rd and Temp is still rising, (so worried she's going to come and get my little roo)
Ohhh and my bobbies are huge in fact they need no support at all first time in 5 year :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

leelee said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Got a :bfn: this morning. Am disappointed, especially after that small bleed on Wed night. If that was implantation would that take a few days to show?
> 
> Had a temp drop this morning too but nowhere near the coverline.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?

Aww leelee sorry about the :bfn: but don't be too disheartened yet - if you look at my chart I had a huge temp drop at 10dpo and then the next day I got a :bfp: , if you are around 11dpo (which I think you are) then there is still plenty of time for that :bfp:

Fingers x'd for you :hug: :)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Morning Lovely leftovers,
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Flowertot your still in the game hun, i've had no symptoms at all, and that what worried me because i always symptom spot in the 2WW, Runny nose was one of mine (not sure if it's a true symptom but i had it)
> 
> Well I'm now 13 DPO and my IC are still light but the FRER is getting darker, why does the IC stay light though i would of throught they would start to go dark after time hmmmm. Temp has risen again, So does that mean that the :witch: will not rear it ugly head as I would be due on the 23rd and Temp is still rising, (so worried she's going to come and get my little roo)
> Ohhh and my bobbies are huge in fact they need no support at all first time in 5 year :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hi Flowertot,

1. ICs - mine didn't really start going dark until 15dpo and even now at 18dpo they still aren't as dark as the test line yet - but gradually getting darker everyday.

2. Temp rising is a VERY good sign, means the :witch: isn't on her way (a sharp drop in temp would indicate this).

3. Huge boobs - another fantastic sign :)

Things sounding very promising for you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Got a :bfn: this morning. Am disappointed, especially after that small bleed on Wed night. If that was implantation would that take a few days to show?
> 
> Had a temp drop this morning too but nowhere near the coverline.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Aww leelee sorry about the :bfn: but don't be too disheartened yet - if you look at my chart I had a huge temp drop at 10dpo and then the next day I got a :bfp: , if you are around 11dpo (which I think you are) then there is still plenty of time for that :bfp:
> 
> Fingers x'd for you :hug: :)Click to expand...


Thanks Blondie,

I think I will get a fair idea by tomorrow's temp. I wouldn't be getting so obsessive but that little bleed on Wed night has me thinking about it all the time as that has never happened to me before.


----------



## Blondie

Right now I think I've replied to everyone and caught up with everyone I'll post my morning post :)

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

Well a week since I got my :bfp: and lines are looking darker by the day so cautiously optimistic at the moment :happydance:

Thank goodness it's friday - can't wait to spend some lovely time in the garden this weekend tending to my veggies and getting the jungle slowly sorted (yes I know - gloves are required now I'm pg :) )

DH starting to drive me slowly insane fussing over me constantly - I know it's lovely and sweet etc but I'm such an independent person that I hate people fussing over me (even when I am unwell - and DH thinks I am the most unsympathetic person ever when he is ill as I just don't DO fussing). What are the chances that I'm going to really snap at DH if he doesn't stop it soon :dohh: Dont get me wrong - I love him to bits I just get a bit claustrophobic :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> Right now I think I've replied to everyone and caught up with everyone I'll post my morning post :)
> 
> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> Well a week since I got my :bfp: and lines are looking darker by the day so cautiously optimistic at the moment :happydance:
> 
> Thank goodness it's friday - can't wait to spend some lovely time in the garden this weekend tending to my veggies and getting the jungle slowly sorted (yes I know - gloves are required now I'm pg :) )
> 
> DH starting to drive me slowly insane fussing over me constantly - I know it's lovely and sweet etc but I'm such an independent person that I hate people fussing over me (even when I am unwell - and DH thinks I am the most unsympathetic person ever when he is ill as I just don't DO fussing). What are the chances that I'm going to really snap at DH if he doesn't stop it soon :dohh: Dont get me wrong - I love him to bits I just get a bit claustrophobic :rofl:


I an see what you mean, I am very independent as well, but it is cute. Maybe you could have a word with him before you snap at him and say that you want to be treated normally. It is sweet though.


----------



## Blondie

leelee said:


> I an see what you mean, I am very independent as well, but it is cute. Maybe you could have a word with him before you snap at him and say that you want to be treated normally. It is sweet though.

I don't want to upset him though because in a way I understand as he is so excited yet so worried about the last miscarriage and I'm very aware that everything is going on inside me so I feel much more involved in the whole thing and I think he is feeling a bit left out - arggghhhhh - I just need to try being Mrs Nice for a while and let him fuss I suppose as it is his way of getting involved. :dohh:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Right now I think I've replied to everyone and caught up with everyone I'll post my morning post :)
> 
> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> Well a week since I got my :bfp: and lines are looking darker by the day so cautiously optimistic at the moment :happydance:
> 
> Thank goodness it's friday - can't wait to spend some lovely time in the garden this weekend tending to my veggies and getting the jungle slowly sorted (yes I know - gloves are required now I'm pg :) )
> 
> DH starting to drive me slowly insane fussing over me constantly - I know it's lovely and sweet etc but I'm such an independent person that I hate people fussing over me (even when I am unwell - and DH thinks I am the most unsympathetic person ever when he is ill as I just don't DO fussing). What are the chances that I'm going to really snap at DH if he doesn't stop it soon :dohh: Dont get me wrong - I love him to bits I just get a bit claustrophobic :rofl:


My DH not to bad one min he's planning ahead and then the next he say's he doesn't want to get his hopes up just in case. which i do understand but it get harder by the day. He is driving me mad with making me eat tho, I normal can eat at least 2 meals a day but at the moment I'm just not hungry so having littlesnacks as Roo needs them. but he keeps on nagging grrrr. bless same as you blondie i love him to bits and wouldn't be without him

My works sent me to take a 2 day course last year for Empathy so that will show how much i can't fuss :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Hey ladies, good morning to you all!!

Need a bit of help today as i am very confused by my temps and this cycle. I thought i got a +opk on CD10 which was Sat, the signs were all good as i had bleeding EWCM and on sun my CP was high and open. But my temps didn't go up so i thought i must have been wrong. Ever since i have been getting faint lines on the OPK but still not enough to be classed as a +. My CP has been up and down like a yo yo and now i have gone back to watery CM. I took another IC HPT on Wed 2 weeks after MC and that was a :bfn: so i know its not the preggers hormones. If i did OV on Sun/Sat then i would be 5/6DPO which feels about right.

So i am really confused my boby and the OPKs are telling me one thing but my temps are saying something else any ideas??? :hissy:

Here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## tori_cottier

leelee said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Got a :bfn: this morning. Am disappointed, especially after that small bleed on Wed night. If that was implantation would that take a few days to show?
> 
> Had a temp drop this morning too but nowhere near the coverline.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?

Arrr LeeLee i know how you feel last month my :witch: came 7 days early and only lasted a day so i thought it wasn't a :witch: to start of with and i was gutted, Now mine was med/heavy flow were your's has been spotting there's still a chance your in the running hun just hope you get your :bfp: soon 

:hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lovely leftovers,
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Flowertot your still in the game hun, i've had no symptoms at all, and that what worried me because i always symptom spot in the 2WW, Runny nose was one of mine (not sure if it's a true symptom but i had it)
> 
> Well I'm now 13 DPO and my IC are still light but the FRER is getting darker, why does the IC stay light though i would of throught they would start to go dark after time hmmmm. Temp has risen again, So does that mean that the :witch: will not rear it ugly head as I would be due on the 23rd and Temp is still rising, (so worried she's going to come and get my little roo)
> Ohhh and my bobbies are huge in fact they need no support at all first time in 5 year :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hi Flowertot,
> 
> 1. ICs - mine didn't really start going dark until 15dpo and even now at 18dpo they still aren't as dark as the test line yet - but gradually getting darker everyday.
> 
> 2. Temp rising is a VERY good sign, means the :witch: isn't on her way (a sharp drop in temp would indicate this).
> 
> 3. Huge boobs - another fantastic sign :)
> 
> Things sounding very promising for you :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


You called me flowertot :rofl::rofl::rofl: I don'tmind though, 

thanks for keeping my spirits up, I'm really useles with Temping but keep checking everyday all i know if it high it's good


----------



## polaris

Razcox said:


> Hey ladies, good morning to you all!!
> 
> Need a bit of help today as i am very confused by my temps and this cycle. I thought i got a +opk on CD10 which was Sat, the signs were all good as i had bleeding EWCM and on sun my CP was high and open. But my temps didn't go up so i thought i must have been wrong. Ever since i have been getting faint lines on the OPK but still not enough to be classed as a +. My CP has been up and down like a yo yo and now i have gone back to watery CM. I took another IC HPT on Wed 2 weeks after MC and that was a :bfn: so i know its not the preggers hormones. If i did OV on Sun/Sat then i would be 5/6DPO which feels about right.
> 
> So i am really confused my boby and the OPKs are telling me one thing but my temps are saying something else any ideas??? :hissy:
> 
> Here is my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

Hi Razcox, not able to follow the link to your chart - in FF there is a tab called 'set up home page' or something like that, you need to click on that and it will give you your unique address for your chart, the link you posted is just taking me to FF homepage.

From the information that you give, it sounds like maybe your body was gearing up to O on Saturday but then didn't for whatever reason. This can happen sometimes, you will probably O later in the cycle which means you will have a longer than usual cycle this month. If your temperatures haven't risen then that is the clearest sign that you have not yet O'd. So my advice would be to keep at the BD and keep observing your fertility signs. Good luck.


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> Hey ladies, good morning to you all!!
> 
> Need a bit of help today as i am very confused by my temps and this cycle. I thought i got a +opk on CD10 which was Sat, the signs were all good as i had bleeding EWCM and on sun my CP was high and open. But my temps didn't go up so i thought i must have been wrong. Ever since i have been getting faint lines on the OPK but still not enough to be classed as a +. My CP has been up and down like a yo yo and now i have gone back to watery CM. I took another IC HPT on Wed 2 weeks after MC and that was a :bfn: so i know its not the preggers hormones. If i did OV on Sun/Sat then i would be 5/6DPO which feels about right.
> 
> So i am really confused my boby and the OPKs are telling me one thing but my temps are saying something else any ideas??? :hissy:
> 
> Here is my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/



what OPK's do you use? I got a load of IC but these really didn't help as they kept coming up faint so got really angre one day and bought the CB Digitial (the one with the smiley face) when looking at the IC for that day it was faint but the CB was smiling at me.


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lovely leftovers,
> 
> Hope your all well
> 
> Flowertot your still in the game hun, i've had no symptoms at all, and that what worried me because i always symptom spot in the 2WW, Runny nose was one of mine (not sure if it's a true symptom but i had it)
> 
> Well I'm now 13 DPO and my IC are still light but the FRER is getting darker, why does the IC stay light though i would of throught they would start to go dark after time hmmmm. Temp has risen again, So does that mean that the :witch: will not rear it ugly head as I would be due on the 23rd and Temp is still rising, (so worried she's going to come and get my little roo)
> Ohhh and my bobbies are huge in fact they need no support at all first time in 5 year :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hi Flowertot,
> 
> 1. ICs - mine didn't really start going dark until 15dpo and even now at 18dpo they still aren't as dark as the test line yet - but gradually getting darker everyday.
> 
> 2. Temp rising is a VERY good sign, means the :witch: isn't on her way (a sharp drop in temp would indicate this).
> 
> 3. Huge boobs - another fantastic sign :)
> 
> Things sounding very promising for you :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You called me flowertot :rofl::rofl::rofl: I don'tmind though,
> 
> thanks for keeping my spirits up, I'm really useles with Temping but keep checking everyday all i know if it high it's goodClick to expand...


Oh god - I'm sorry Tori - it's early morning and I think hormones are frying my brain capacity :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Hey ladies, good morning to you all!!
> 
> Need a bit of help today as i am very confused by my temps and this cycle. I thought i got a +opk on CD10 which was Sat, the signs were all good as i had bleeding EWCM and on sun my CP was high and open. But my temps didn't go up so i thought i must have been wrong. Ever since i have been getting faint lines on the OPK but still not enough to be classed as a +. My CP has been up and down like a yo yo and now i have gone back to watery CM. I took another IC HPT on Wed 2 weeks after MC and that was a :bfn: so i know its not the preggers hormones. If i did OV on Sun/Sat then i would be 5/6DPO which feels about right.
> 
> So i am really confused my boby and the OPKs are telling me one thing but my temps are saying something else any ideas??? :hissy:
> 
> Here is my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

Hi Razcox - I was going to say your chart looks fantastic - then I realised that by clicking that link it took me to my own chart :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hmm by sounds of things if your temps haven't risen then you probably haven't ovulated yet. My cycle was a bit screwed after mc and I had a 30 day cycle instead of 26 so reckon ovulation was later than expected even though I had EWCM when I would normally have ovulated. Best thing to do is keep :sex: and hopefully you will see another LH surge combined with a temp rise very soon.


----------



## flowertot

leelee said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> hi girls.
> 
> af still isn't hear but i have cramp on and off but it keeps moving from my belly to my back to my belly again. iv'e never had that before.
> 
> i'm thinking of nipping out now to my local 24 hour supermarket to get a couple of tests for the morning. i know this is silly because i got a :bfn: this morning. i can just imagine going out now and af arriving before i get home!!
> 
> Hi Flowertot,
> 
> If you feel like you want to go and get some tests for the morning then I would say defo go and get them. At least they are in the cabinet and you don't have to use them if you don't want to.Click to expand...
> 
> well i've just been to get them!
> 
> i've been feeling like af is coming for the past 3 days. i've been getting cramps on and off in my back and belly. the strange thing is i only usually get them a couple of hours before af arrives. this makes me think i may well be pregnant but i just keep getting :bfn: :bfn: :bfn:
> 
> is my body taking the p**s!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Flowertot,
> 
> Did you take a test this morning? I know how you feel, I keep getting a :bfn: as well. I am so confused at the moment. I suppose I need to have a look at tomorrows temps to see if I am still in with a chance.Click to expand...

tested this morning and got an evap. i'm sure it was because its got no real colour, more like a shadow. feel quite sick this morning though.


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> tested this morning and got an evap. i'm sure it was because its got no real colour, more like a shadow. feel quite sick this morning though.

Flowertot - I'm convinced you are going to get a :bfp:

What test did you use?


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Got a :bfn: this morning. Am disappointed, especially after that small bleed on Wed night. If that was implantation would that take a few days to show?
> 
> Had a temp drop this morning too but nowhere near the coverline.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Aww leelee sorry about the :bfn: but don't be too disheartened yet - if you look at my chart I had a huge temp drop at 10dpo and then the next day I got a :bfp: , if you are around 11dpo (which I think you are) then there is still plenty of time for that :bfp:
> 
> Fingers x'd for you :hug: :)Click to expand...

sorry you got :bfn: leelee hopefully it will turn into a :bfp: and hopefully mine will too!


----------



## Blondie

Oooh I've just realised I've moved into the next box on my ticker :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## leelee

tori_cottier said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Got a :bfn: this morning. Am disappointed, especially after that small bleed on Wed night. If that was implantation would that take a few days to show?
> 
> Had a temp drop this morning too but nowhere near the coverline.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Arrr LeeLee i know how you feel last month my :witch: came 7 days early and only lasted a day so i thought it wasn't a :witch: to start of with and i was gutted, Now mine was med/heavy flow were your's has been spotting there's still a chance your in the running hun just hope you get your :bfp: soon
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...


Hi Tori,

There was literally just one patch of bright red blood when I wiped on Wednesday evening (sorry TMI) and CM has gone back to creamy since. AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## leelee

flowertot said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Got a :bfn: this morning. Am disappointed, especially after that small bleed on Wed night. If that was implantation would that take a few days to show?
> 
> Had a temp drop this morning too but nowhere near the coverline.
> 
> How is everyone this morning?
> 
> Aww leelee sorry about the :bfn: but don't be too disheartened yet - if you look at my chart I had a huge temp drop at 10dpo and then the next day I got a :bfp: , if you are around 11dpo (which I think you are) then there is still plenty of time for that :bfp:
> 
> Fingers x'd for you :hug: :)Click to expand...
> 
> sorry you got :bfn: leelee hopefully it will turn into a :bfp: and hopefully mine will too!Click to expand...

Sorry you got an evap Flowertot. I am hoping that the 2 of us will get a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow you ve been busy this morning ladies, i checked at 7, now just over 3 hrs later there are 4 pages to go through!!

sorry about the BFN to those who got them, i ve not bothered testing again AF will arrive sometime today or tom im sure.

on a plus side my new cbfm arrived this am.


----------



## Razcox

Opps sorry about the link guys!!! Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

Ths thing is it really does feel like it does in the 2WW and not the build up to OV, My boobs are all ichy and i am getting horrible mood swings . . . Hence the confusion! Could i have just buggered up the temps this month? I have stwiched FF to OV chart at the min but i guess i will have to see what happens.


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

im still bloated today and felt a little sick a few times. Overall im good, and cant stop smiling even though i havent got that BFP yet. It all looks so promising but we will see x


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Opps sorry about the link guys!!! Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762
> 
> Ths thing is it really does feel like it does in the 2WW and not the build up to OV, My boobs are all ichy and i am getting horrible mood swings . . . Hence the confusion! Could i have just buggered up the temps this month? I have stwiched FF to OV chart at the min but i guess i will have to see what happens.

Hmm that chart does look odd - everything looks really good for ovulation 5 days ago but then the temps just havent stayed up. It may be the case that you had a surge but didn't release egg and so may be another surge shortly or it may be case that you ovulated (but the temp thing is throwing me). I would keep testing and :sex: to be on safe side until you know for sure as wouldn't want you to miss it if it hasn't happened yet. Definitely a puzzling chart that one is though.


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> im still bloated today and felt a little sick a few times. Overall im good, and cant stop smiling even though i havent got that BFP yet. It all looks so promising but we will see x

Samzi - have those tests arrived yet???? If so start holding your pee now as I'm so desperate for you to :test:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> wow you ve been busy this morning ladies, i checked at 7, now just over 3 hrs later there are 4 pages to go through!!
> 
> sorry about the BFN to those who got them, i ve not bothered testing again AF will arrive sometime today or tom im sure.
> 
> on a plus side my new cbfm arrived this am.

Fingers x'd :witch: doesn't arrive at all Beth :)

Sods law means that having spent money on a cbfm - you will never get to use it as you will already be pregnant :)


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies.
> 
> im still bloated today and felt a little sick a few times. Overall im good, and cant stop smiling even though i havent got that BFP yet. It all looks so promising but we will see x
> 
> Samzi - have those tests arrived yet???? If so start holding your pee now as I'm so desperate for you to :test:Click to expand...

Our post doesnt come untill 11 or so and im at work till 6, and then not home till 9

Will test tomorrow especially for you if they come today :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies.
> 
> im still bloated today and felt a little sick a few times. Overall im good, and cant stop smiling even though i havent got that BFP yet. It all looks so promising but we will see x
> 
> Samzi - have those tests arrived yet???? If so start holding your pee now as I'm so desperate for you to :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Our post doesnt come untill 11 or so and im at work till 6, and then not home till 9
> 
> Will test tomorrow especially for you if they come today :rofl:Click to expand...


Gosh this is driving me insane!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I NEED you to :test:


----------



## flowertot

sorry for tmi but i have just been to the toilet and im getting an orange/brown cm. think :witch: is nearly here. 

i was getting so many symptoms too. oh well roll on next month.


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> sorry for tmi but i have just been to the toilet and im getting an orange/brown cm. think :witch: is nearly here.
> 
> i was getting so many symptoms too. oh well roll on next month.

Oh flowertot - I really hope it isn't :witch: about to arrive :hug:


----------



## samzi

Blondie what are you like :rofl: :hugs:

flower - Its not over till shes here full steam :hugs:


----------



## leelee

flowertot said:


> sorry for tmi but i have just been to the toilet and im getting an orange/brown cm. think :witch: is nearly here.
> 
> i was getting so many symptoms too. oh well roll on next month.

Really hope it isn't AF Flowertot


----------



## Razcox

Flower tot - Fingers crossed its just a bit of bleeding and not AF, its not over until its full flow :hug:

Blondie - Thanks for taking a look i think i might post on the main TTC part to see if anyone else has any ideas. My charts before were always so straight forward! I will keep testing with OPKs and see what happens.


----------



## samzi

ive been thinking, if (when) i get my BFP. Will the docs take it from the first day of my last real period or the breakthrough one from the pill? Probably the latter but i wasnt 100% sure!


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> ive been thinking, if (when) i get my BFP. Will the docs take it from the first day of my last real period or the breakthrough one from the pill? Probably the latter but i wasnt 100% sure!

I've no idea Samzi :)


----------



## samzi

:hugs: thanks anyway.

decided if all this is my body playing tricks on me, then i wont get down about it cos theres always next month :D


----------



## caitlenc

Crikey, ladies, you are a busy bunch!! 

Flowertot, hope it isn't the dreaded:witch: coming to get you!

Samzi, you must test!!!!:happydance:

Leelee, sorry about your :bfn:. Fingers Xed it turns into a :bfp: real soon!

Beth, at least if AF does show, you have a new toy to play with this cycle! :rofl: I loved my cbfm!

Blondie, it's sweet your DH is so concerned, if I were you I'd try to keep my pregnancy hormones under control and just let him dote on you...he sounds like a lovely guy!:hugs:

Well, ladies, I am 16dpo, and AF was officially due today. My tests are still strong, so feeling good that pregnancy is sticking for the moment! :happydance::happydance: DH's Birthday is tomorrow, so we are going on a minibreak to Long Island for the weekend. I'm looking forward to getting away, and have promised myself not to bring any pee sticks with me! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

have a good time hun! :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks!! :hug:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Crikey, ladies, you are a busy bunch!!
> 
> Flowertot, hope it isn't the dreaded:witch: coming to get you!
> 
> Samzi, you must test!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Leelee, sorry about your :bfn:. Fingers Xed it turns into a :bfp: real soon!
> 
> Beth, at least if AF does show, you have a new toy to play with this cycle! :rofl: I loved my cbfm!
> 
> Blondie, it's sweet your DH is so concerned, if I were you I'd try to keep my pregnancy hormones under control and just let him dote on you...he sounds like a lovely guy!:hugs:
> 
> Well, ladies, I am 16dpo, and AF was officially due today. My tests are still strong, so feeling good that pregnancy is sticking for the moment! :happydance::happydance: DH's Birthday is tomorrow, so we are going on a minibreak to Long Island for the weekend. I'm looking forward to getting away, and have promised myself not to bring any pee sticks with me! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG - a few days without pee sticks - surely you could smuggle a couple in your handbag and he wouldn't notice :)

I'll be way ahead of you on the test count by the time you get back :rofl:

Have a lovely time :)


----------



## msmith

Fingers crossed Beth, Flowertot, Samzi and Leelee.
Thanks Blondie, I am not using OPK yet. We were going to just wait and see for the first 6 months after coming off the pill. What OPKs do you recommend? Do you just literally pee on the stick and it has lines similar to a HPT letting you know if you have O'd or not. Thanks for any advice.
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Fingers crossed Beth, Flowertot, Samzi and Leelee.
> Thanks Blondie, I am not using OPK yet. We were going to just wait and see for the first 6 months after coming off the pill. What OPKs do you recommend? Do you just literally pee on the stick and it has lines similar to a HPT letting you know if you have O'd or not. Thanks for any advice.
> :hug:

I just buy the internet cheapy opks from ebay for about £10 for 50. Just pee on them late afternoon and wait for line to get stronger. When lines are getting stronger I use them twice a day just to make sure I can pinpoint ovulation. Some people don't have much joy using them but for me they worked great and tied in perfectly with my temp rise on FF - and it must have been right as we only :sex: 3 times this whole month :rofl::rofl:


----------



## msmith

Thanks Blondie, It might be worth me using just to check I am ovulating. I had a bleed midcycle last month which friends thought was an ovulation bleed and had one sided cramps so fingers crossed I am.:hug:


----------



## leelee

Caitlen,

Hope you have a lovely relaxing time for your long weekend away.


----------



## caitlenc

Hey, girlies, I just posted my first-ever pee stick photos in the pregnancy test gallery, would love some opinions on my progression if you have a moment to look! Here's the link if you don't care to hop over there (I am quite proud of my computer prowess at the moment!) :happydance:

https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/Test Progression/

Thanks in advance for further indulging my neurosis!! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

caitlenc said:


> Hey, girlies, I just posted my first-ever pee stick photos in the pregnancy test gallery, would love some opinions on my progression if you have a moment to look! Here's the link if you don't care to hop over there (I am quite proud of my computer prowess at the moment!) :happydance:
> 
> https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/Test Progression/
> 
> Thanks in advance for further indulging my neurosis!! :hugs:

Fantastic progression. Now leave them sticks alone and have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Blondie

Those look like they are progressing nicely caitlen :happydance::happydance:


----------



## msmith

Great photo; apart from looking at the strength of the line colour I don't know what else I should be looking for. To me it all looks good. 
Have a lovely romantic weekend away
:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks, girls, I promise to stay away from the sticks this weekend!

Blondies, your sticks look fab, really nice and dark....my pee sticks aspire to be like yours! :rofl::rofl:

Ah, pee stick envy rears it's ugly head!:rofl:


----------



## samzi

Work has blocked that website :hissy:

il have a look wheni get home! :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Work has blocked that website :headbang:
> 
> il have a look wheni get home! :)

:rofl::rofl: work would have blocked mine but I've reset my internet settings to bypass the proxy server and lo and behold I can now access any page I want :rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Ah, Samzi, let me know what you think when you do get to see them....in my humble and modest opinion, they are a thing of beauty! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Work has blocked that website :headbang:
> 
> il have a look wheni get home! :)
> 
> :rofl::rofl: work would have blocked mine but I've reset my internet settings to bypass the proxy server and lo and behold I can now access any page I want :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Ha ha, clever girl!!!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: blondie you rebel!

cait - im sure i will agee :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

God that makes me sound like such a geek doesn't it :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Right well it's friday afternoon, the weather is lovely and it's fast approaching 4pm so I'm going to finish work and go home (where I will no doubt be back online later this evening :rofl: )

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

I have two hours to wait till i go home unless i can get a lift at 5. hmm!

supposed to be going to a spiritualist chuch tonight with my mum and her fella. mum seems to think we get messages when im with them so we will see. Grandad came through last time we went so hopefully gran (on my mums side) will come through tonight, as its exactly 12 years on sunday since she died :cry:


----------



## msmith

caitlenc said:


> Ah, Samzi, let me know what you think when you do get to see them....in my humble and modest opinion, they are a thing of beauty! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ahh, a proud mum already. xxxx


----------



## scottishchick2

I'm out this month. :witch: arrived today. :hissy:On a positive note though I've just had a look to see when I would be due if I fell pregnant next month and it would be Christmas day. :happydance: How great would that be? On another positive note I will be ovulating while we are away on holiday so we'll have plenty of opportunity to BD as no having to get up early to go to work. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone else in their 2ww.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sorry to hear the :witch: es arriving scottishchick and flowertot.

Well, what an eventful 24 hours here.
Just as I was finally managing to get DH in the mood for :sex: he found a lump on me :saywhat:, however it seems to have disappeared so just hoping that it is a random lump and just keeping an eye out.

however, with the mood that I was in it didn't take me long to get back in the mood.
Not sure what is going on though as really think I am due to Ov with my current state of body and mind... but still with negative OPK's (dodgy batch maybe??? tey were IC's, but seemed to work last month).

We have spent most of the day in the garden as it has been such a lovely day, then my parents arrived for tea, so I have had a sneaky glass of wine and may give DH a night off tonight (but only if he catches up in the morning :rofl:)

We are off to the seaside tomorrow...:happydance::happydance:
What's everyone elses plans for the weekend?
:hug:


----------



## samzi

evening ladies.

i done two tests this eve, cant see a line though but will see how tomorrow morning's is :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> evening ladies.
> 
> i done two tests this eve, cant see a line though but will see how tomorrow morning's is :rofl:

I was just gonna ask how ur evening was.... Blondie will be pleased :rofl: x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> wow you ve been busy this morning ladies, i checked at 7, now just over 3 hrs later there are 4 pages to go through!!
> 
> sorry about the BFN to those who got them, i ve not bothered testing again AF will arrive sometime today or tom im sure.
> 
> on a plus side my new cbfm arrived this am.
> 
> Fingers x'd :witch: doesn't arrive at all Beth :)
> 
> Sods law means that having spent money on a cbfm - you will never get to use it as you will already be pregnant :)Click to expand...


thats what happened to the woman i bought it from, she bought it brand new then got her bfp, im hoping its a lucky monitor.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Crikey, ladies, you are a busy bunch!!
> 
> Flowertot, hope it isn't the dreaded:witch: coming to get you!
> 
> Samzi, you must test!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Leelee, sorry about your :bfn:. Fingers Xed it turns into a :bfp: real soon!
> 
> Beth, at least if AF does show, you have a new toy to play with this cycle! :rofl: I loved my cbfm!
> 
> Blondie, it's sweet your DH is so concerned, if I were you I'd try to keep my pregnancy hormones under control and just let him dote on you...he sounds like a lovely guy!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, I am 16dpo, and AF was officially due today. My tests are still strong, so feeling good that pregnancy is sticking for the moment! :happydance::happydance: DH's Birthday is tomorrow, so we are going on a minibreak to Long Island for the weekend. I'm looking forward to getting away, and have promised myself not to bring any pee sticks with me! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG - a few days without pee sticks - surely you could smuggle a couple in your handbag and he wouldn't notice :)
> 
> I'll be way ahead of you on the test count by the time you get back :rofl:
> 
> Have a lovely time :)Click to expand...

she said she wasnt taking any, not that she wouldnt buy some while she was there. :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> wow you ve been busy this morning ladies, i checked at 7, now just over 3 hrs later there are 4 pages to go through!!
> 
> sorry about the BFN to those who got them, i ve not bothered testing again AF will arrive sometime today or tom im sure.
> 
> on a plus side my new cbfm arrived this am.
> 
> Fingers x'd :witch: doesn't arrive at all Beth :)
> 
> Sods law means that having spent money on a cbfm - you will never get to use it as you will already be pregnant :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what happened to the woman i bought it from, she bought it brand new then got her bfp, im hoping its a lucky monitor.Click to expand...

FX'ed xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

Mum2bewaiting said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> evening ladies.
> 
> i done two tests this eve, cant see a line though but will see how tomorrow morning's is :rofl:
> 
> I was just gonna ask how ur evening was.... Blondie will be pleased :rofl: xClick to expand...

:rofl:

used 2 out of 25 so theres 23 left:blush:


----------



## flowertot

Sorry :witch:got you Scottishchick. 

well the brownish cm that i had this morning lasted for 5 minutes, if that! it was just a couple of spots. there is not a thing now. still got craming moving from my front to my back though, which i've had for a few days now. 

sounds like implantation bleed but it can't be because i'm on cd31 (usually 29 day cycle).

i hope i get af or :bfp: soon. hopefully the latter!


----------



## samzi

gl hun! 

:dust:


----------



## samzi

if anyone can invert these pls do.

My first lot of tests from this eve.

I know i know, FMU.. BUT i just wanted to pee on a stick, what can i say :rofl:

One is OPK the other HPT
 



Attached Files:







tesathmm200309.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## leelee

scottishchick2 said:


> I'm out this month. :witch: arrived today. :hissy:On a positive note though I've just had a look to see when I would be due if I fell pregnant next month and it would be Christmas day. :happydance: How great would that be? On another positive note I will be ovulating while we are away on holiday so we'll have plenty of opportunity to BD as no having to get up early to go to work. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone else in their 2ww.


So sorry to hear that Scottishchick,

A Xmas baby would be lovely!


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> if anyone can invert these pls do.
> 
> My first lot of tests from this eve.
> 
> I know i know, FMU.. BUT i just wanted to pee on a stick, what can i say :rofl:
> 
> One is OPK the other HPT

Hi Samzi,

Sorry, the pics won't load for me so I can see them enlarged. Do you think you saw a line on the HPT?


----------



## samzi

Im not sure :rofl:

Il do one in the morn and keep an eye on it. Prob too soon if i am to show up but we will see


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> Im not sure :rofl:
> 
> Il do one in the morn and keep an eye on it. Prob too soon if i am to show up but we will see

Do you know when your AF is due? Any more symptoms apart from the nausea (which is a great symptom).


----------



## samzi

1st april i think, so a way to go yet!

yeah ive been getting tired earlier, cant go for a no 2, have been bloated for 2 days, headaches and pains in abdomen like slight cramps kinda feeling.. and yday i had some lovely snotty cm :rofl:


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> 1st april i think, so a way to go yet!
> 
> yeah ive been getting tired earlier, cant go for a no 2, have been bloated for 2 days, headaches and pains in abdomen like slight cramps kinda feeling.. and yday i had some lovely snotty cm :rofl:

Symptoms sound very promising. The 2WW is the worst isn't it? I am due Af tomorrow and am excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Flowertot and Leelee, GL!!

Scottishchick, so sorry the :witch: got you, but I love your PMA about next month. Roll on Christmas baby!!!

Flowertot, I think IB can show up a couple of days after implantation...fingers Xed for you, hunni!! :hugs:

Samzi, I am no expert in OPK's, but that one looked positive to me? And, I'm not sure, but thought I saw a hint of a line on hpt! Fingers Xed for you! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

thanks :hugs:

i will post up tomorrows 2 tests with FMU and see what they are like


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Crikey, ladies, you are a busy bunch!!
> 
> Flowertot, hope it isn't the dreaded:witch: coming to get you!
> 
> Samzi, you must test!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Leelee, sorry about your :bfn:. Fingers Xed it turns into a :bfp: real soon!
> 
> Beth, at least if AF does show, you have a new toy to play with this cycle! :rofl: I loved my cbfm!
> 
> Blondie, it's sweet your DH is so concerned, if I were you I'd try to keep my pregnancy hormones under control and just let him dote on you...he sounds like a lovely guy!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies, I am 16dpo, and AF was officially due today. My tests are still strong, so feeling good that pregnancy is sticking for the moment! :happydance::happydance: DH's Birthday is tomorrow, so we are going on a minibreak to Long Island for the weekend. I'm looking forward to getting away, and have promised myself not to bring any pee sticks with me! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG - a few days without pee sticks - surely you could smuggle a couple in your handbag and he wouldn't notice :)
> 
> I'll be way ahead of you on the test count by the time you get back :rofl:
> 
> Have a lovely time :)Click to expand...
> 
> she said she wasnt taking any, not that she wouldnt buy some while she was there. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:Haven't gone to the store yet, Beth! DH and I just woke up from a nap (tiredness is my biggest symptom, so crashed after ride out to the Island) and will soon run out to pick up dinner and a movie, so maybe I'll sneak away then!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

oh dear.

i feel like crying cos i miss OH and he has friends going over.

I was fine the other day but today im all ruddy hormonal! :hissy:


----------



## samzi

feeling normal now :rofl: madness!


----------



## samzi

anyone full of a cold? i am :( least got a snuffly nose and have the occasional sneeze


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh bum!! thought id have a play last night with the cbfm and its not working, the light just flashes and then nothing comes on the screen. im hoping it just needed new battries, otherwise i ve wasted a load of money.

no :witch: yet but she will arrive sometime today


----------



## samzi

morning. here is todays test
 



Attached Files:







samtest210309.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> if anyone can invert these pls do.
> 
> My first lot of tests from this eve.
> 
> I know i know, FMU.. BUT i just wanted to pee on a stick, what can i say :rofl:
> 
> One is OPK the other HPT

Is the green strip a OPK? as that is a positive, Or is it just my eye sight?


----------



## samzi

nah its a positive :rofl:

i did another this morn and a have the hpt after time limit. will post them up if you like?


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> nah its a positive :rofl:
> 
> i did another this morn and a have the hpt after time limit. will post them up if you like?

pop them on so i can do a blondie and obsess over them :rofl::rofl::rofl:

You HTP is it showing a positive?


----------



## samzi

my friend says she can see a line on this morning's but i cant..can osee it now though after the time limit.


----------



## samzi

there you go. go scruitnize(sp) to your hearts content :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







opk21-03-09.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6









testaftertimelimite210309.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I can't see the pic clear enough is the hpt a positive samzi ??


----------



## samzi

im not sure, a friend thinks so though. i myself cant see a line, i can only see one on the after time limit pic


----------



## flowertot

morning girls. 

hope your hpt is a :bfp: samzi.

the evil :witch: got me this morning in full flow. i'm a bit gutted but hey there is always next month.


----------



## samzi

so sorry flower :hugs:
fx'd for next month :)


----------



## Mrs Doddy

theres definately a line on the green one but I can't see anything on the blue one


----------



## samzi

[posted in my journal but thought id post it here too]

ok so i dont know if any of you guys bvelieve in the afterlife/spirit world. but i do

went to a medium last night, in a room with lots of other people and she came to me.

It was my Gran.

Anyway after the initial thing, my gran came through via the medium. now i dont mean her face/voice changed but spiritially she was there and said the following:-

'she comes to tell you it is the end of something, look forward, nothing to stop you. whats behind caused quite an impact on you'

it made me feel comforted that she was with my during the miscarriage and everything, and that now its time to move on, move forward.


----------



## meemee

hi everyone!
thats so lovely what the medium said samzi, i believe in all of that too and it must be so comforting to you to know there is someone looking over you :)

ive got a question for our :bfp:ers, just wanting to know if you did anything different this time?
and also how long did you wait after BDing to let all his "men" get a head start?


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, my lovely Leftovers!!!

Flower, so sorry about the :witch:! :hugs: I have a good feeling for you this month, though.

Samzi, I think what happened with the medium sounds so comforting....and keep POAS, girl!:happydance:

Well, girls, I have not run out and gotten more sticks, DH thinks I may have kicked the habit! Little does he know, I am just biding my time until we get home tomorrow...Mahwahwahwah!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Have a fabulous day, my lovelies!:hugs:

PS--My BB's are KILLING me!!!!:blush:


----------



## caitlenc

meemee said:


> hi everyone!
> thats so lovely what the medium said samzi, i believe in all of that too and it must be so comforting to you to know there is someone looking over you :)
> 
> ive got a question for our :bfp:ers, just wanting to know if you did anything different this time?
> and also how long did you wait after BDing to let all his "men" get a head start?

Hi Meemee!:hugs: The biggest difference this month for me was that I BD'd alot more around O...every day for 3 days leading up to it, twice the day of, and once more the day after. I called it "Operation Inundate Sperm!":rofl:

Also, I used preseed (which I did all 3 months). And, I inserted (TMI) an instead softcup after :sex: each time. That way, I could get up after and none of his lil' :spermy::spermy: got away! I really think sheer volume is what did it...there were too many of his guys wqaiting around for the eggie for me NOT to get preggers!:rofl::rofl:

Hope that helps, sweetie!


----------



## RaeRae

meemee said:


> ive got a question for our :bfp:ers, just wanting to know if you did anything different this time?
> and also how long did you wait after BDing to let all his "men" get a head start?

Hi meemee.

I started feeling OV pain on CD13. I had progressively stronger OPK's all through CD 14 which had gone to negative by the morning of day 15.

I BD'd using pre seed on CD 13, 14 and 15 and then got my bfp 13dpo.

Hope this helps.

Also I was far more chilled out about it. Wasn't obsessing over symptoms or anything I just feel like I went with it more.


----------



## leelee

flowertot said:


> morning girls.
> 
> hope your hpt is a :bfp: samzi.
> 
> the evil :witch: got me this morning in full flow. i'm a bit gutted but hey there is always next month.

So sorry Flowertot. Hope you are okay.

Sorry Samzi, can't see anything. Maybe tomorrow it might be clearer


----------



## tori_cottier

Well Good morning lovely left overs, 

*Smazi* it's looking really good for you, although i'm a little confused as my OPK's are green and your's is showing a positive, Not sure about the blue HPT strip, But F xd it's a :bfp: 

*Flowertot* I'm sorry the :witch: got you but we are here every step of the way with you i'm sure blondie will coach you through the next month to the :bfp:

*Caitenc*
I know what you mean me and pammy anderson are best buds in the huge boobs award this month, DH not complaining tho, Although he's not allowed to look at them with out me gawling at him in pain (bless) :rofl:

*Meemee* I haven't really done anything diffrent this month, apart from one thing that involves a spell (of which i will not knock as this may be why i got me :bfp:) we did use the smiley face CB Digital ovulation stick, which helped me get the :bfp: as i knew which day i was def ovulating. 

Well Girlies after all my concerns over not having any symtoms they hit me full force yesterday, I don't think i have ever felt so sick and spent most of the day with my head down the toilet or crawling back up to bed, Todays the same but not as bad but my stomach feels really weird, I'm still addicted to POAS (kinda wondering when i should stop Temping ond POAS? but will stop when i feel the time is right, as they say anyone with an addiction is ready to give iut up until they want to :rofl:)


----------



## caitlenc

tori_cottier said:


> Well Good morning lovely left overs,
> 
> 
> 
> Well Girlies after all my concerns over not having any symtoms they hit me full force yesterday, I don't think i have ever felt so sick and spent most of the day with my head down the toilet or crawling back up to bed, Todays the same but not as bad but my stomach feels really weird, I'm still addicted to POAS (kinda wondering when i should stop Temping ond POAS? but will stop when i feel the time is right, as they say anyone with an addiction is ready to give iut up until they want to :rofl:)

Ooh, Tori, so sorry you are sick, but that means those hormones are raging, which is great news!:happydance: Other than sore BB's and some tiredness, no other symptoms have kicked in for me yet...hope the m/s stays away, tho, could really do without it! Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry the :witch: came flowertot. im still waiting for her arrival but she tends to visit in the evening for me.

good news on the cbfm front, got new batteries and its working so we are all set for when she does arrive.

im gonna temp this month too cos im not working any nights.
i want to be able to see my implantation dip cos this is the month im gonna get my :bfp: (hows that for PMA)


----------



## samzi

im having af type pains atm. 11 days till shes due so wha? :huh:

had them the last few days but not this intense


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well Good morning lovely left overs,
> 
> 
> 
> Well Girlies after all my concerns over not having any symtoms they hit me full force yesterday, I don't think i have ever felt so sick and spent most of the day with my head down the toilet or crawling back up to bed, Todays the same but not as bad but my stomach feels really weird, I'm still addicted to POAS (kinda wondering when i should stop Temping ond POAS? but will stop when i feel the time is right, as they say anyone with an addiction is ready to give iut up until they want to :rofl:)
> 
> Ooh, Tori, so sorry you are sick, but that means those hormones are raging, which is great news!:happydance: Other than sore BB's and some tiredness, no other symptoms have kicked in for me yet...hope the m/s stays away, tho, could really do without it! Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks hun, 

to be honest it puts a smile on my face to think it all in a good cause although i have had a word with roo and we have agreed he/she will lay off and i wont ground it when it comes out :rofl::rofl: it's not i must add listening to me as i still feel sick lol


----------



## caitlenc

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Aw, what a cheeky little Roo!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Good afternoon my lovely leftovers :)

Wow so many posts to read through - I'll do my update then I'll work through everyone else :happydance:

OK got home last night and cleaned house from top to bottom as parents due to visit next week. Mum phoned to say they have to cancel as my Dad has shingles and GP has told him not to travel as could come into contact with pregnant women - I'm pretty relieved about that as mum was like "well you and DH have both had chicken pox so no problem" - of course she has no idea I'm pregnant yet :rofl: So parents not coming to visit now so at least I won't have to lie to them about not drinking :)

Just spent all day in the garden and got loads done - very satisfying :happydance:

Did another FRER today and the test line is so dark that the control line is really faint - taking it as another sign that hormones are increasing nicely.

As for symptoms doing pretty well at the moment, got the bloating under control, feeling pretty well really - just got HUGE boobs - I'm 32E anyway so must be about 32FF now :dohh:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> sorry the :witch: came flowertot. im still waiting for her arrival but she tends to visit in the evening for me.
> 
> good news on the cbfm front, got new batteries and its working so we are all set for when she does arrive.
> 
> im gonna temp this month too cos im not working any nights.
> i want to be able to see my implantation dip cos this is the month im gonna get my :bfp: (hows that for PMA)

glad the cbfm is working - all set for you to get that :bfp: this cycle :happydance:

Though technically you still aren't out of the running for this month unless :witch: arrives later :)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Well Girlies after all my concerns over not having any symtoms they hit me full force yesterday, I don't think i have ever felt so sick and spent most of the day with my head down the toilet or crawling back up to bed, Todays the same but not as bad but my stomach feels really weird, I'm still addicted to POAS (kinda wondering when i should stop Temping ond POAS? but will stop when i feel the time is right, as they say anyone with an addiction is ready to give iut up until they want to :rofl:)

Oh that sounds awful Tori, I occasionally get the odd bit of nausea but not got to the throwing up stage yet :hugs:

As for temping and poas - I still do it everyday :rofl: , think I will probably keep doing it until I at least get a 3+ on a CB digi :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Good afternoon my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> Wow so many posts to read through - I'll do my update then I'll work through everyone else :happydance:
> 
> OK got home last night and cleaned house from top to bottom as parents due to visit next week. Mum phoned to say they have to cancel as my Dad has shingles and GP has told him not to travel as could come into contact with pregnant women - I'm pretty relieved about that as mum was like "well you and DH have both had chicken pox so no problem" - of course she has no idea I'm pregnant yet :rofl: So parents not coming to visit now so at least I won't have to lie to them about not drinking :)
> 
> Just spent all day in the garden and got loads done - very satisfying :happydance:
> 
> Did another FRER today and the test line is so dark that the control line is really faint - taking it as another sign that hormones are increasing nicely.
> 
> As for symptoms doing pretty well at the moment, got the bloating under control, feeling pretty well really - just got HUGE boobs - I'm 32E anyway so must be about 32FF now :dohh:

Good god 32FF you DH must be loving it :rofl: good news for you that your parents arn't coming, i'm sure by the time they do you can tell them which will be very exciting, 

It's been really quiet with you pondering off to do your gardening!! :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

meemee said:


> hi everyone!
> thats so lovely what the medium said samzi, i believe in all of that too and it must be so comforting to you to know there is someone looking over you :)
> 
> ive got a question for our :bfp:ers, just wanting to know if you did anything different this time?
> and also how long did you wait after BDing to let all his "men" get a head start?

Hi Meemee, all we did was use opk and temping this month - we only had :sex: 3 times - 2 days before and day of ovulation - oh and I always shove a couple of pillows under my hips and let gravity do its work for at least 20 mins :)


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> morning girls.
> 
> hope your hpt is a :bfp: samzi.
> 
> the evil :witch: got me this morning in full flow. i'm a bit gutted but hey there is always next month.


Oh I'm sorry :witch: arrived flowertot :hug::hug:

Full steam ahead for a christmas baby - are you using opks or temping this month? what's the plan of attack? :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> morning. here is todays test

Samzi - I'm sure I can see a very faint line there - though it might be me imagining things. Positive opk - hmmm well they say never to use them as hpts don't they (but ;) )

Oooh looking forward to more tests from you as I reckon you have a :bfp: brewing :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Good god 32FF you DH must be loving it :rofl: good news for you that your parents arn't coming, i'm sure by the time they do you can tell them which will be very exciting,
> 
> It's been really quiet with you pondering off to do your gardening!! :rofl:

No chance DH is coming anywhere near them as pretty tender - and :sex: if off the menu anyway at the moment as so paranoid about mc - so DH feeling very neglected :blush:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Good god 32FF you DH must be loving it :rofl: good news for you that your parents arn't coming, i'm sure by the time they do you can tell them which will be very exciting,
> 
> It's been really quiet with you pondering off to do your gardening!! :rofl:
> 
> No chance DH is coming anywhere near them as pretty tender - and :sex: if off the menu anyway at the moment as so paranoid about mc - so DH feeling very neglected :blush:Click to expand...

Same here, I think he understand though as normaly if we hadn't been charting etc then we wouldn't know until AF was missing, but of cause we do know.

Just can't wait for the 23rd when the date :witch: would be due goes by, I think i will breath a little, So worried something will happen to Roo now that he/she is here


----------



## samzi

well ive been out and had quite bad cramps, then i felt something wet so i panicked. found the nearest loo and was expecting to see blood :rofl: anyway no blood, just clear cm! but it scared me cos i really thought i was going to find blood, it felt like it was dripping from me :rofl: sorry TMI i know. Anyway the cramps died down thank god and now im just hungry! oh and yawning my head off at 5 in the afternoon? :huh: :lol


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> well ive been out and had quite bad cramps, then i felt something wet so i panicked. found the nearest loo and was expecting to see blood :rofl: anyway no blood, just clear cm! but it scared me cos i really thought i was going to find blood, it felt like it was dripping from me :rofl: sorry TMI i know. Anyway the cramps died down thank god and now im just hungry! oh and yawning my head off at 5 in the afternoon? :huh: :lol

Oh i'm glad it wasn't AF coming we have high hopes for you samzi!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

:happydance:

Well iver had two slices of pizza and im no longer hungry. I usually snack during the day but havent today


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> morning girls.
> 
> hope your hpt is a :bfp: samzi.
> 
> the evil :witch: got me this morning in full flow. i'm a bit gutted but hey there is always next month.
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry :witch: arrived flowertot :hug::hug:
> 
> Full steam ahead for a christmas baby - are you using opks or temping this month? what's the plan of attack? :)Click to expand...

I've been out today to get some opk's. a friend of mine used them and got pregnant first cycle. i wish i had started using them straight away. i though i ov'ed on cd15 but i think now that it was cd19. 

i've already worked out that if i get pregnant this time the baby would be due on boxing day. 

i'm going to hav a nice glass of wine later. i think i deserve it! i'm still taking folic acid and i've cut out caffine (apart from chocolate!)

hope everybody i ok today x


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> morning girls.
> 
> hope your hpt is a :bfp: samzi.
> 
> the evil :witch: got me this morning in full flow. i'm a bit gutted but hey there is always next month.
> 
> 
> Oh I'm sorry :witch: arrived flowertot :hug::hug:
> 
> Full steam ahead for a christmas baby - are you using opks or temping this month? what's the plan of attack? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've been out today to get some opk's. a friend of mine used them and got pregnant first cycle. i wish i had started using them straight away. i though i ov'ed on cd15 but i think now that it was cd19.
> 
> i've already worked out that if i get pregnant this time the baby would be due on boxing day.
> 
> i'm going to hav a nice glass of wine later. i think i deserve it! i'm still taking folic acid and i've cut out caffine (apart from chocolate!)
> 
> hope everybody i ok today xClick to expand...

Hi Flowertot,

Well I'm ahead of you on the wine front infact me and OH are a cheeky glass of red down already, I find the OPK's very good as I have no idea when I OV usually.


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi ladies,

well looks like I've missed loads of posts over the past couple of days, sorry to all those who've got the :witch:, welcome to the club but don't worry I'm sure we're all going to get lucky soon.

Samzi it's all looking very good for you, keep doing those FMU tests mate.


----------



## samzi

should i still do OPK's every day too?


----------



## samzi

Oh and I just had this when i stretched..

'The sharp, jabbing type of round ligament pain shouldn't last longer than the few seconds in which you're changing position or getting up'

sign you think?;)


----------



## Blondie

Samzi - I'm convinced you are going to get a :bfp: any day now :) Got high hopes for you.

Flowertot and Pipkin - enjoy your wine :hissy: Just sent hubbie up to pub alone as will just make everyone suspicious if I'm there and not drinking so I'm ill :) Definitely use those opks as I ovulated on CD 11 this cycle and if I hadn't been using them I'd have missed them completely. I also temped everyday which was good as it tied in completely with the opks so I felt pretty confident I'd caught ovulation this month :) I reckon you are both on for December babies :happydance:


----------



## samzi

thanks blondie :hugs:

had awful cramps today ( s i posted a bit further up) but then calmed down now thank god!


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> thanks blondie :hugs:
> 
> had awful cramps today ( s i posted a bit further up) but then calmed down now thank god!

Cramps are a sign - where they proper crampy cramps (great description there Blondie :rofl: ) or were they more of a stretchy, pully feeling - that is what I had about 10dpo when my temp dipped and still get them every so often now.


----------



## samzi

They were like quite bad AF type pains, and i had a pulling pain earlier when i stretched though!


----------



## topazicatzbet

no :witch: for me yet, but starting to get the odd twinge.


----------



## samzi

Atm i have slight aches around the belly button area and sides.

when was/is AF due beth? :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> no :witch: for me yet, but starting to get the odd twinge.

Fingers crossed that :witch: doesn't appear :) but if she does then at least you can start playing with your cbfm and maximise your chances of a :bfp: this month. :) Did you donor agree to 3 times this month because he missed one last month?

Just a query so forgive my intrusiveness - but when you get the sample - do you have to use it all straight away or could you save half and use that the next day to maximise the number of days covered? Sorry I've no idea about AI so intrigued by how it works :) (Tell me to mind my own bloody business if you wish :rofl: )


----------



## topazicatzbet

dont worry blondie, everyone is always curious, im not exactly doing it the conventional way. lol

the sperm cant live for that long out side the body so no i couldnt do that.
havent asked him yet thought id wait for the witch

samzi - i normally have a 32 day cycle and ov on day 16, but think i ov'd on day 18 this month so should be due today.


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

i wasn't going to mention this but its been playing on my mind. before :witch: arrived this morning i did a hpt and shortly after 10 mins a very light purple line appeared (purple dye test). i showed my friend and she said her first bfp looked just the same. i've had a couple like this over past few days some showing up within the time frame. i thought they were evaps but because af was late (it never normally is) and because i had lots of preg symptoms i am now starting to think i may have had a chemical prgnancy. 

is there any way i could know this for sure? i know i shouldn't be dwelling on this but i can't help but think it. 

on a lighter note i can't wait to get started wit my opk's!


----------



## topazicatzbet

from what you have said it does sound possible you have had a chemical preg. 

if it was i would look at it as a possitive sperm met egg but just didnt implant, you were half way there, only a matter of time before you get that BFP


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> from what you have said it does sound possible you have had a chemical preg.
> 
> if it was i would look at it as a possitive sperm met egg but just didnt implant, you were half way there, only a matter of time before you get that BFP

thank you. i'm hoping to send lots of :spermy: to catch my egg this time and hopefully i will get my chrstmas baby.


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi Leftovers.
Man, you guys have been busy on the thread the last few days. It's taken me an age to catch up!
Samzi - it really is sounding like you might be on your way to your :bfp:!
Raerae - good to see you popping in!! I hope things are still going well for you.

Oops. I've forgotten what else has been happening.:blush:
Sorry everyone else! I find it difficult coz I'm usually on at different times from the rest of you so miss out on the 'conversation'...

Me? I'm just trucking along, waiting (and waiting and waiting). Not sure when I o'd, but am expecting the :witch: 1 April(ish). I'm not being very scientific about TTC. Yet. We've just being going at it the old-fashioned way, hoping for the best. I'm thinking if it doesn't work out this month I will at least start temping so that I can figure out what's going on with me. I've been on bcp for so many years now I wouldn't know my regular cycle if it kicked me in the shins.

Thanks for the :dust: Blondie!

Take care Leftovers. x


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> dont worry blondie, everyone is always curious, im not exactly doing it the conventional way. lol
> 
> the sperm cant live for that long out side the body so no i couldnt do that.
> havent asked him yet thought id wait for the witch
> 
> samzi - i normally have a 32 day cycle and ov on day 16, but think i ov'd on day 18 this month so should be due today.

Maybe you wont need it this month with the :witch: keeping her distance! have you been temping and stuff?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i havent been temping as i work shifts including nights, but im gonna give it a go this month as i am not working any nights.

well no :witch: yet which makes me officially late, but i tested this morning with a frer :bfn: and a ic 10miu :bfn: so i think she is just playing with me.

i ve never had a cycle this long, i ve been monitoring them since sept and have always been 32 days with the exception of oct which was 28 days.

do you think it could have been the epo, should i take it this cycle.
might start a threat asking in ttc


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I think I am heading for a 2WW... I have got (3) positive OPK's this morning, and by looking at the OPK gallery had them the day before yesterday (didn't test yesterday as didn't get home til late and it was a very long day).
Only problem thou is DH is not happy as :sex: on demand WTF!!! Ended up with a bit of a frank discussion, as was beginning to worry that DH's heart is not in this baby stuff, but it is. Definate change of mood this morning thou :cry:.


----------



## samzi

girlies.

i think i have a vvv faint BFP

:happydance:


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> girlies.
> 
> i think i have a vvv faint BFP
> 
> :happydance:

Wow, post it up Samzi!!!


----------



## samzi

my camera on my phone and the webcam on the laptop are rubbish and it doesnt seem to show up. I can deff see it in person though


----------



## samzi

well here goes
 



Attached Files:







testmumday4.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> my camera on my phone and the webcam on the laptop are rubbish and it doesnt seem to show up. I can deff see it in person though

That is fantastic. Delighted for you! How exciting!!!


----------



## samzi

I did an OPK too and the line was faint, so heres a pic of both tests way after the time limit, but they were there within the time limit too just not as dark as now.

ok and ignore my face lol. concentration at its best :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







mumdayaftertimelimitpic.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## leelee

samzi said:


> I did an OPK too and the line was faint, so heres a pic of both tests way after the time limit, but they were there within the time limit too just not as dark as now.
> 
> ok and ignore my face lol. concentration at its best :rofl:

Hi Samzi,

Can defo see the line on the top one, but am struggling to see anything on the bottom one. Could be cos it is blurred though. Loving the photo of concentration!

It is all looking very very good!


----------



## samzi

Hopefully my other tests will come tomorrow so i can test on tuesday. they are proper tests not these ic's so it should be easier to see lines etc


----------



## CSanz

Hello Everyone!! Im officially 19 days late today. I have taken 10 hpts and they are all :bfn:....I also had a blood test done and that came back :bfn:!! My thing is that I feel pregnant! I have a 5 year old so I know what some of those symptoms feel like. My nipples started hurting 3 days ago and they look different, Ive been getting nauseous, my saliva is very built up and my appetite has changed!!! I also have a funny taste in my mouth that will not go away! Not just that but I have also gained weight the past month!! Has anyone gone through this?? :hissy:Please help!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

god im only 1 day late with :bfn: and its driving me in sane, dont know how id cope with 19. when did you have the blood test done?

hope it is a :bfp:, the symptoms sound good


----------



## CSanz

I went last Tues and got the result on Thurs. We hae been trying and I have been of BC for over a year now so its not that!!! Its been very frustrating....


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> girlies.
> 
> i think i have a vvv faint BFP
> 
> :happydance:

OMG congrates, Oh you need a FRER I'm on 15 DPO and those IC are still giving me a faint line (well it gets darker by the day) but ohh i can't tell you how it feels when the daddy FRER give your a positive So excited for you, and Blondies going to have kittens let alone a baby

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: she isnt isnt she,

And thanks :hugs: Just did another and couldnt see a line this time :(


----------



## tori_cottier

CSanz said:


> Hello Everyone!! Im officially 19 days late today. I have taken 10 hpts and they are all :bfn:....I also had a blood test done and that came back :bfn:!! My thing is that I feel pregnant! I have a 5 year old so I know what some of those symptoms feel like. My nipples started hurting 3 days ago and they look different, Ive been getting nauseous, my saliva is very built up and my appetite has changed!!! I also have a funny taste in my mouth that will not go away! Not just that but I have also gained weight the past month!! Has anyone gone through this?? :hissy:Please help!!!

Jesus 19 days late, what has the doctor advised?, 19 days is a hell of a long time and with you knowing the symptoms first hand then it's looking really good, 

F xd for you


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> god im only 1 day late with :bfn: and its driving me in sane, dont know how id cope with 19. when did you have the blood test done?
> 
> hope it is a :bfp:, the symptoms sound good


Have you tested today topazicatzbet? (you've got the longest user name in the world i must add :rofl: )


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> :rofl: she isnt isnt she,
> 
> And thanks :hugs: Just did another and couldnt see a line this time :(

Don't worrie, was the first ones your FMU, if your really early in the PG then the one you did just now wont have enough HP thingys in it. 
Mine has only just started to show up late afternoon (look at me POAS expert :rofl: ) what ever you do don't do a CB digital as it may come up Neg i nearly had kitten when i did it 11 DPO and it came up Not preg when the other 4 (yes 4 in one day) came up positive but now it says 1-2 Week yay x


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

yes this morning's was FMU.

Il do one tomorrow morning and see if it shows up again :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> god im only 1 day late with :bfn: and its driving me in sane, dont know how id cope with 19. when did you have the blood test done?
> 
> hope it is a :bfp:, the symptoms sound good
> 
> 
> Have you tested today topazicatzbet? (you've got the longest user name in the world i must add :rofl: )Click to expand...


be thankfull i have a sticky h key and missed the h off, it was supposed to be topazicatzbeth!!! didnt realise til i hit submit

yes tested this am and :bfn: im so confused, my cp is still reasonably high, no sign of her yet but im really irritable. the cat just spilt a new tin of varnish all over the floor and i shouted at her then burst into tears


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Im not bloated today, how weird lol. Last few days esp yday ive been so bloated and had cramps but it seems to have gone now. :huh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow there hasnt been the usual activity on here today, have you all been out having a good time?


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> wow there hasnt been the usual activity on here today, have you all been out having a good time?

I've been helping DH move his works well as much as he would let me :rofl: think he's a little protective of what i do from now bless

With regards to crying it's a good sign as i had right crying fit this morning when i noticed for the first that a plant i've got has grown buds for the first time in 3 years may be it was the excitement :rofl:

High CP a good thing as well 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

wheres that blondie one when i need her to scruitinize my tests :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> wheres that blondie one when i need her to scruitinize my tests :rofl:

I know she has got to be having withdrew symptoms by now, Hopes she's ok tho she's normaly pops in for a few min/hours everyday


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> wow there hasnt been the usual activity on here today, have you all been out having a good time?

I think it may be due to the majority being able to access this at work, mon -fri, 9-5... god, it's nice to be able to sit down for a cuppa some days!! APart from the questions that would then be asked of me if I were to use the communal computers to keep up with B&B lol (infact I need a mon-fri 9-5, am not looking forward to the 12 hour stint before me tomorrow after 1 week off!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

im working 12.5 hr shifts tom and tue, see you in the car park lol


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> im working 12.5 hr shifts tom and tue, see you in the car park lol

Will do, have fun :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: you guys


----------



## topazicatzbet

its not fair though cos she can tell me from a mile away from my sun visors but i dont know who she is. lol


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Girlies! :hi:

Samzi, DH and I both think we see a faint line on your test!!! Please post tomorrow morning's test ASAP. I'm so excited for you, I think this may well be your :bfp:!:happydance:

Beth, sorry :witch: is still late, but am really hoping that it means a late :bfp:! Fingers Xed for you, hun!

Okay, so DH and i have returned from our weekend away. We had a lovely, pee-stick free time! :rofl: Of course, as soon as I walked in the door I ran right for the toilet, and lo and behold, my test line is as dark if not darker than the control line....FINALLY!! I was so relieved I actually cried! :cry:
Damn pregnancy hormones! :blush: It's terrible, I know, but I can't help but wish away the next 3 weeks until my first scan...I'm just desperate to know that all is well with our lil' bean. I had no idea how neurotic being pregnant would make me!:hissy:

Well, ladies, off to order some take away for supper. Hope you all have a lovely evening!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun, had some cramps all evening so think she might be here by morning


----------



## samzi

hi girls.

well i did a test this moring and it was neg so im a bit confused :huh:

not going to do one until friday now!


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> hi girls.
> 
> well i did a test this moring and it was neg so im a bit confused :huh:
> 
> not going to do one until friday now!

Oh thats a bit strange, How many DPO are you?


----------



## samzi

I dont know :cry:

I think ov was sometime last weekend, but im not sure.


----------



## samzi

Good thing is ive still got symptoms - bloated, feel sick etc. Maybe its just too early, i bet y'days was an evap :(


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Never fear Blondie is back :) Was so busy yesterday i didn't get online - instead just crashed out on the sofa watching tv. My car broke down yesterday so had to take DH's to work today and drop him off at work - horrible car to drive :(

So I've currently got a broken central heating boiler, broken car and my parents aren't visiting this week because my dad is broken (well he has shingles :( ) - so doing really well on the "what can go wrong will go wrong front" at the moment :(

Good news is that 5w today and lines are still getting stronger everyday :) 5w4d is the day I need to pass as this is when I mc last time but I'm quietly confident this time round :)

Samzi - oh my god - your test results are sending me into a right frenzy :rofl: Convinced I saw a line on one of them and if this mornings doesn't have one then you obviously weren't looking hard enough :hugs: I'm so so so sure you are going to have a nice :bfp: in a few days :)

Caitlenc - glad you had a lovely weekend and are now free to poas again :rofl: - I love seeing those lines getting stronger don't you?

Topazicat - hoping that either the :witch: arrives soon for you or you get a :bfp: so one way or another you can start planning this month with your cbfm :happydance:

Flowertot - I'll be checking your chart everyday for any signs to make sure you catch the eggy this month :)

In fact anyone who has a FF link in their sig I'll be checking charts daily to see how you are all doing as I'm an addict :happydance:

Right better read back and check if there is anyone else I need to respond to :)


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> im working 12.5 hr shifts tom and tue, see you in the car park lol
> 
> Will do, have fun :rofl:Click to expand...

Hi mum2bewaiting - looking at your chart it looks like you will be ovulating any time now so hope you are gathering the troops of :spermy: in preparation? :)


----------



## samzi

Even though it was FMU, it wasnt really dark like ydays was (the wee that is not the test result)

Maybe next time i test i will use FMU but wait an extra few hours too :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Hmm I've already got two kittens so no more for me just yet please :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

Do you think i should test on wednesday as that will be 7 days until Af due?


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Do you think i should test on wednesday as that will be 7 days until Af due?

:rofl::rofl:Well I'm a poas addict so probably the wrong person to ask as I'd be testing everyday :rofl: - hmm if you didn't see a line today then miss tomorrow and test wednesday :)

Fingers x'd :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Ok, Wed it is :happydance:


----------



## samzi

Wed is also payday :happydance:

Just started sneezing - grr, hate it!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning ladies hope everyone had a good weekend. An just think this could be the last mothers day that we spend not being mothers!!!

Samzi - I didn't get a really stong :bfp: until the day after AF was due so keeping everything crossed for you. x

The confusion is over here, i got a really strong + opk on sat so we BDed then and last night and this morning my temps have gone up. So i think i Oved yesterday, fingers crossed we have gotten the egg. We will BD again tonight just to make sure as i normally BD a few days before OV is due but its been so up and down this month. Still as my DH says it only takes the once or there wouldn't be so many 'acidents'! :rofl:

Here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## Blondie

Hi Razcox :)

FF seems to be crashing at the moment as can't see mine or your chart :( but all sounds pretty good to me. Plus all that :sex: is pretty much what I managed around ovulation and it did the trick for me :)

Fingers x'd you caught the little eggy :happydance:


----------



## RaeRae

Hi everyone!

Just popping in to let you know I'm still here lol.

I had my first midwife appointment this morning. She was lovely and very helpful. She checked by blood pressure and stuff like that. She spoke to me all about what appointments I'll get and tests and things. She told me everything I needed to know if I was worried and who to contact. She's sending off all my details and I'll be having my first hospital appointment and scan within the next 2 weeks which I'm really glad about.

I'm still trying not to get my hopes up. I've been having a few twinges down there now and then so I don't know whats going on really. I don't have many symptoms either so I dunno. I've done a few digi's now all showing 3+ so as far as I know I'm still going. Just gotta wait for this scan and hope for the best.

Hope everyone is feeling ok x


----------



## samzi

:hugs: Rae

Well im still having symptoms so thats a good sign :D


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just popping in to let you know I'm still here lol.
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment this morning. She was lovely and very helpful. She checked by blood pressure and stuff like that. She spoke to me all about what appointments I'll get and tests and things. She told me everything I needed to know if I was worried and who to contact. She's sending off all my details and I'll be having my first hospital appointment and scan within the next 2 weeks which I'm really glad about.
> 
> I'm still trying not to get my hopes up. I've been having a few twinges down there now and then so I don't know whats going on really. I don't have many symptoms either so I dunno. I've done a few digi's now all showing 3+ so as far as I know I'm still going. Just gotta wait for this scan and hope for the best.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok x

Hi RaeRae

Good to hear from you, it sounds like things are going fine. Try not to worry too much :hugs: I'm sure twinges are just your uterus expanding :) Good that you can get an early scan - I reckon I'll have to wait until 12 weeks or opt for a private scan (which I might have to do as giong insane with wondering :) )


----------



## samzi

ooh Blondie, happy 5 weeks :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my Lovely leftovers!!

Blondie-Good to see you back here, you were missed! Congrats on hitting that 5 week mark...I'm right behind you, bump buddy!:hugs:

Samzi-I am dying to see what heppens when you test on Wednesday...KUP! Fingers Xed this is it for you!:happydance:

Razcox, sounds like you're covered in the BD department...now on to the dreaded TWW! I have a really good feeling for you this month!:happydance:

RaeRae, so glad things are going well, and that you get your scan soon...I'm sure you'll feel much better after that. I know I can't wait for mine, I'm hoping it will help put my mind at rest. :hugs:

Well, girls, other than sore BB's, not having many symptoms over here. I have a busy week at work ahead (I am a teacher, and have loads of meetings and a field trip on Wednesday). Just the thought of it makes me tired...wait, that's a symptom, right?:rofl::rofl:

Well, my lovelies, have a fab day!:hug:


----------



## Razcox

RaeRae - Thats great that things are going so well, fingers crossed i will be joining you in a few weeks time again :happydance:

Caitlenc - I have a good feeling about this month as well! 

when we do get that :bfp: again i think i will try and push to get a scan at 7 weeks on the NHS, i will drive myself mad waiting for 12 weeks and i don't see why i should have to pay. After the problems i had last time i think the EPAU would be able to do it.


----------



## samzi

well ive decided that tonight i am going to get a bb them.

no idea on them so you guys who are experts will have to help me out :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox - had a look at your chart now and it's looking good for ovulation yesterday so hopefully those temps will keep rising and it will be confirmed :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Afternoon Lovely Leftovers

Well today is D day where i should be having :witch: and I'm praying to god she will not come (surely she's got another hometo go to!) I've done nothing but POAS all weekend and a swear I've gone through 8 over the last weekend the IC are becoming more darker which is good and a temped and tested this morning temps are still high and sticks are dark still so finger Xd I'll be fine 

I've become very tired and the vomiting has subsided to just feeling sick which is a little of a releif as i really don't like the look of my toilet and feel that no woment should have such a bond with one :rofl::rofl:

Will keep you updated, Once i'm past today I'm going to make an appointment with the doctor tomorrow and get the ball rolling (which i'm very excited about!!)

Hope everyones well 

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

All sounding very good for you Tori :)

I've just been out and bought a twin pack of CB digi as I'm hoping to get my 3+ this week at some point - if I get that then I'll book a doctors appointment and go and make it official :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

Well I am out this month. Only 10 dpo according to FF and had a huge temp dip this morning so got excited thinking it was implantation however :witch:has just showed up 5 days early.... what is going on?!


----------



## CSanz

Hello Everyone!! Im officially 20 days late today. I have taken 10 hpts and they are all ....I also had a blood test done and that came back !! My thing is that I feel pregnant! I have a 5 year old so I know what some of those symptoms feel like. My nipples started hurting 3 days ago and they look different, Ive been getting nauseous, my saliva is very built up and my appetite has changed!!! I also have a funny taste in my mouth that will not go away! Not just that but I have also gained weight the past month!! Has anyone gone through this?? Please help!!! Has anyone else gone through this? I was eating cereal this morning and I could help smelling everything that was around me!!! I couldnt even finish eating. I dont know that the deal is anymore. Hopefully someone has gone through this before...HEELLLPPP.


----------



## leelee

mamawannabe said:


> Well I am out this month. Only 10 dpo according to FF and had a huge temp dip this morning so got excited thinking it was implantation however :witch:has just showed up 5 days early.... what is going on?!

Hi Mamawannabe,

Not sure what is going on for you. I only started charting this month myself. :hugs:

I am also out this month as AF showed up for me as well.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> All sounding very good for you Tori :)
> 
> I've just been out and bought a twin pack of CB digi as I'm hoping to get my 3+ this week at some point - if I get that then I'll book a doctors appointment and go and make it official :happydance::happydance:

God i feel like i'm living on a knife edge i keep forgetting you've been through it. Can't beleive how calm you are, 

But I'm sure you've got a sticky one, 

Don't think i could wait until i got the 3+ on the digi as i want to know what my HGC level is and get a load of question out of my head!

Do you think that with the lines coming out darker each time she'll stay away surely it would start to fade if she was due.

Did you enjoy your gardening the other day? you where missed yesterday it was very quiet 

xx


----------



## samzi

sorry mama gl next month :dust:


----------



## Razcox

Hey tori - As the lines are getting darker i would say you are safe from the :witch: . I wouldn't get your hopes up too much with regards to the doctors though as they really don't do much until you are 8 weeks. my GP said 'well done come back in 3 weeks' when we saw him! They say the HPT are so good now they don't tend to bother confiming it. Just a warning as we were so disapointed last time when we saw him. xx


----------



## samzi

So girls, im pregnant right ;)

So if i were to start doing temps etc, what should i be looking at the temperature to be?


----------



## Blondie

aww sorry :witch: has got you leelee and mamawannabe :hugs:

PMA though - you are both up for Chritmas/New Year babies now :happydance:


----------



## leelee

Blondie said:


> aww sorry :witch: has got you leelee and mamawannabe :hugs:
> 
> PMA though - you are both up for Chritmas/New Year babies now :happydance:

Thanks Blondie, you are very kind. I am due for a Boxing Day baby if I get a :bfp: baby and it will have the same star sign as me so it would be nice!


----------



## mamawannabe

Hi

Can anyone please recommend some cheap but easy to use OPK's. I used Boots own brand but they were very difficult to read. I dont have much faith in FF at the moment as I cant have ovulated when it said I did especially in view of the fact :witch:has arrived at only 10 dpo (according to FF). 

Please feel free to look at my chart (if its still showing last month?)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> All sounding very good for you Tori :)
> 
> I've just been out and bought a twin pack of CB digi as I'm hoping to get my 3+ this week at some point - if I get that then I'll book a doctors appointment and go and make it official :happydance::happydance:
> 
> God i feel like i'm living on a knife edge i keep forgetting you've been through it. Can't beleive how calm you are,
> 
> But I'm sure you've got a sticky one,
> 
> Don't think i could wait until i got the 3+ on the digi as i want to know what my HGC level is and get a load of question out of my head!
> 
> Do you think that with the lines coming out darker each time she'll stay away surely it would start to fade if she was due.
> 
> Did you enjoy your gardening the other day? you where missed yesterday it was very quiet
> 
> xxClick to expand...


If lines are getting darker then :witch: won't arrive - she wouldn't arrive until hcg levels drop and the lines have gone lighter anyway so aslong as they keep getting darker she will be kept at bay :) I don't think my doc will do bloods and HCG levels - assume he will do what most docs do and just refer me to midwife - though I need to talk to him about carpal tunnel syndrome, crohns disease and also flying on business as I have huge problems with swelling legs whilst flying normally so think I'm going to have to stay grounded for now which could kind of screw things up at work :rofl:

Calm - moi? Oh no I'm a nervous wreck but I'm just taking each day at a time and every day there is a stronger line is another day when chances of mc get smaller. DH and I are desperately trying not to get excited yet :)


Really enjoyed my gardening thanks - we only moved into our dream house in August last year and garden was a jungle so we have finally cleared out all the dead stuff and dug over all the beds and plants lots of lovely new plants. Also planted loads of veggies in our veggie plot so it's all looking very nice now. We saw a gorgeous table and chairs at garden centre yesterday so think we are going back to buy it next weekend so we can start sitting out there and enjoying it now rather than weeding and tidying up all the time :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> Hey tori - As the lines are getting darker i would say you are safe from the :witch: . I wouldn't get your hopes up too much with regards to the doctors though as they really don't do much until you are 8 weeks. my GP said 'well done come back in 3 weeks' when we saw him! They say the HPT are so good now they don't tend to bother confiming it. Just a warning as we were so disapointed last time when we saw him. xx

Thanks Razcox, thanks for the heads up on what i should expect from the doctor i really just want to get some of these questions out of my head so i can move on etc 

Hows the pups?


----------



## mamawannabe

CSanz said:


> Hello Everyone!! Im officially 20 days late today. I have taken 10 hpts and they are all ....I also had a blood test done and that came back !! My thing is that I feel pregnant! I have a 5 year old so I know what some of those symptoms feel like. My nipples started hurting 3 days ago and they look different, Ive been getting nauseous, my saliva is very built up and my appetite has changed!!! I also have a funny taste in my mouth that will not go away! Not just that but I have also gained weight the past month!! Has anyone gone through this?? Please help!!! Has anyone else gone through this? I was eating cereal this morning and I could help smelling everything that was around me!!! I couldnt even finish eating. I dont know that the deal is anymore. Hopefully someone has gone through this before...HEELLLPPP.

Hey there, I'm sorry but I haven't been in this position before however I understand it must be horrible for you. The fact that you are 20 days late would mean that if you were pregnant it would definitely show on a test or blood test so i think the sad fact is that you are probably not pregnant. Might be worth talking to your GP again so see if any further tests can be done to find out why you have not got your period and also why you are having such strong pregnancy symptoms. :hug:


----------



## Blondie

mamawannabe said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please recommend some cheap but easy to use OPK's. I used Boots own brand but they were very difficult to read. I dont have much faith in FF at the moment as I cant have ovulated when it said I did especially in view of the fact :witch:has arrived at only 10 dpo (according to FF).
> 
> Please feel free to look at my chart (if its still showing last month?)

Have you got a link to your FF chart mamawannabe? :)

As for opk's - I just use the cheap ones you can buy on ebay. I started using them at CD6 as wanted to make sure I didn't miss the big O and saw them gradually getting darker up until CD10 (which wasn't as dark as control line but almost there), the next morning on CD11 my temp had gone up and the opk wasn't as strong so took it to mean that I had ovulated either late CD10 or early CD11. Must have worked as we only :sex: on CD9, CD10 and CD11 :rofl:


----------



## CSanz

mamawannabe- Thank you!! Im going to ask for an ultra sound...if its not PG I could have a s cyst or something! :(


----------



## Razcox

tori_cottier said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hey tori - As the lines are getting darker i would say you are safe from the :witch: . I wouldn't get your hopes up too much with regards to the doctors though as they really don't do much until you are 8 weeks. my GP said 'well done come back in 3 weeks' when we saw him! They say the HPT are so good now they don't tend to bother confiming it. Just a warning as we were so disapointed last time when we saw him. xx
> 
> Thanks Razcox, thanks for the heads up on what i should expect from the doctor i really just want to get some of these questions out of my head so i can move on etc
> 
> Hows the pups?Click to expand...

No worries! Like i said our GP didn't really seem that bothered and i would have liked a heads up about it before we went!

The doggetts are fine thanks, here they are having a play:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Lake%2003/DSC_0111.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Lake%2003/DSC_0078.jpg

And keeping Mum company when she was in pain during the MC 

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Lake%2003/DSC_0002.jpg

And a bit of an action shot!

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Lake%2003/DSC_0372.jpg


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please recommend some cheap but easy to use OPK's. I used Boots own brand but they were very difficult to read. I dont have much faith in FF at the moment as I cant have ovulated when it said I did especially in view of the fact :witch:has arrived at only 10 dpo (according to FF).
> 
> Please feel free to look at my chart (if its still showing last month?)
> 
> Have you got a link to your FF chart mamawannabe? :)
> 
> As for opk's - I just use the cheap ones you can buy on ebay. I started using them at CD6 as wanted to make sure I didn't miss the big O and saw them gradually getting darker up until CD10 (which wasn't as dark as control line but almost there), the next morning on CD11 my temp had gone up and the opk wasn't as strong so took it to mean that I had ovulated either late CD10 or early CD11. Must have worked as we only :sex: on CD9, CD10 and CD11 :rofl:Click to expand...

 
Hi Blondie, 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2586ff

As :witch: arrived this morning new chart has started but if you scroll down previous month should be there. I am so confused!


----------



## Blondie

Mamawannabe - hmm looking at that chart, the lines are dashed which means FF didn't definitely confirm ovulation at that date as there wasn't enough of a confirmed temp shift. I'd be tempted to say you ovulated maybe CD11 or CD12.

Hopefully this cycle it will be a clearer shift in temps so you can pinpoint ovulation easier - though at least with opks you can see in advance rather than after the date when your temp rises :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox - the dogs are gorgeous :) They look so full of life bless them :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> So girls, im pregnant right ;)
> 
> So if i were to start doing temps etc, what should i be looking at the temperature to be?

Samzi - temps vary quite a bit from person to person but if you have a look at my chart you can see the difference between pre and post ovulation and how they have stayed high this month - mine are currently about 98.5


----------



## Blondie

CSanz said:


> Hello Everyone!! Im officially 20 days late today. I have taken 10 hpts and they are all ....I also had a blood test done and that came back !! My thing is that I feel pregnant! I have a 5 year old so I know what some of those symptoms feel like. My nipples started hurting 3 days ago and they look different, Ive been getting nauseous, my saliva is very built up and my appetite has changed!!! I also have a funny taste in my mouth that will not go away! Not just that but I have also gained weight the past month!! Has anyone gone through this?? Please help!!! Has anyone else gone through this? I was eating cereal this morning and I could help smelling everything that was around me!!! I couldnt even finish eating. I dont know that the deal is anymore. Hopefully someone has gone through this before...HEELLLPPP.

Hi CSanz - I definitely think you need to go back to doctors with this one as you would have expected bloods and hpts to be coming back positive if pregnant by now so if not pregnant you should probably get checked out to make sure it isn't a cyst or anything which is causing delay in periods.


----------



## samzi

thanks blondie :hugs:

I have decided that im going to get the bb thermometer and some FRER tonight :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> thanks blondie :hugs:
> 
> I have decided that im going to get the bb thermometer and some FRER tonight :happydance:

Good on you girl :rofl: That's what I like to see - dedication to the cause :happydance:


----------



## samzi

when is the earliest you can use FRER?


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> when is the earliest you can use FRER?

Mine said 5 day prior to AF


----------



## Blondie

I think it's 5/6 days before AF is due :)


----------



## samzi

Thurs or Fri then. I guess fri as thats two days wait after my testing on wed :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

at work today so cant really chat as the boss is on, so will catch up tonight but the witch arrived this morning


----------



## samzi

oh beth :hugs:

so sorry hun.

:dust: for next cycle :D


----------



## Blondie

Oh no - sorry Beth :hugs: , bloody :witch:

Though I suppose at least now you can get that cbfm out and start working for a christmas baby :)


----------



## samzi

pregnant girles, question time from me

sorry for the tmi question about to follow..

Did you have creamy white cm before you got your BFP? :blush:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> pregnant girles, question time from me
> 
> sorry for the tmi question about to follow..
> 
> Did you have creamy white cm before you got your BFP? :blush:

Tons of it :rofl::rofl: , seem to constantly have it at the moment :blush:


----------



## samzi

I only have a little but hopefully thats a sign :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> pregnant girles, question time from me
> 
> sorry for the tmi question about to follow..
> 
> Did you have creamy white cm before you got your BFP? :blush:

Nope none to be honest, but then again when i wipe (sorry TMI) today there's a bit, the one bloody day i don't want any :rofl::rofl: apparently it's a good sign!!


----------



## samzi

oh good :happydance:

i only found it cos i went searching :blush:

excited about seeing what my temp will be tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Blondie said:


> Mamawannabe - hmm looking at that chart, the lines are dashed which means FF didn't definitely confirm ovulation at that date as there wasn't enough of a confirmed temp shift. I'd be tempted to say you ovulated maybe CD11 or CD12.
> 
> Hopefully this cycle it will be a clearer shift in temps so you can pinpoint ovulation easier - though at least with opks you can see in advance rather than after the date when your temp rises :hugs:

Thanks Blondie. I didn't realise there was a difference between dashed lines! FF did originally say I had ovulated on CD12 but then changed to CD14. I think the problem is because I dont produce EWCM I can never put that into FF to give a clearer picuture.

Maybe you could go into business as a FF Chart Interpreter!!! :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

leelee said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> aww sorry :witch: has got you leelee and mamawannabe :hugs:
> 
> PMA though - you are both up for Chritmas/New Year babies now :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Blondie, you are very kind. I am due for a Boxing Day baby if I get a :bfp: baby and it will have the same star sign as me so it would be nice!Click to expand...

lee lee - i will also be having a boxing day baby if this is my month. i hope w both get our :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> at work today so cant really chat as the boss is on, so will catch up tonight but the witch arrived this morning

really sorry :witch: arrived.

next month will be our month i'm sure :hugs:


----------



## leelee

flowertot said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> aww sorry :witch: has got you leelee and mamawannabe :hugs:
> 
> PMA though - you are both up for Chritmas/New Year babies now :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Blondie, you are very kind. I am due for a Boxing Day baby if I get a :bfp: baby and it will have the same star sign as me so it would be nice!Click to expand...
> 
> lee lee - i will also be having a boxing day baby if this is my month. i hope w both get our :bfp: :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too Flowertot!


----------



## samzi

evening ladies.

how are we all?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> its not fair though cos she can tell me from a mile away from my sun visors but i dont know who she is. lol

Info duly provided :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> Mamawannabe - hmm looking at that chart, the lines are dashed which means FF didn't definitely confirm ovulation at that date as there wasn't enough of a confirmed temp shift. I'd be tempted to say you ovulated maybe CD11 or CD12.
> 
> Hopefully this cycle it will be a clearer shift in temps so you can pinpoint ovulation easier - though at least with opks you can see in advance rather than after the date when your temp rises :hugs:

Hi mammawannabe, I agree with Blondie, I think CD11 or 12 could be possibilities which would make more sense given when AF arrived. Was that your first month charting as sometimes it can take FF a few months to get to know your particular fertility signs, e.g. some women just have a slower temperature rise after O, this is not a problem but just means it is a bit harder to pin down exact day of O.

If you don't have EWCM, have you considered using preseed? A lot of ladies have had really good results as it creates a nice cosy environment for the little :spermy:, sorry i wasn't sure if you already use this.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, negative OPK's, lots of dull cramping, but FF is saying that I am still 'very fertile' despite rising temps (dunno if temps are particularly accurate as don't take at the same time every day due to shifts) 
What do the empty cycles mean?
I think I am counting today as 1 DPO, so the next question is when should I start testing as i think my original testing/af date of the 17th April may now be rather extreme.....
:confused::confused::confused:

I am sorry to hear the AF has arrived for so many today, FX'ed for next month xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

right home from work and all caught up now,

sorry to the other girlies that the :witch:also got today, this will be our month.

As for me im glad :witch: arrives cos i was sure i wasnt pg.

so its a new cycle and i have always felt this would be my cycle, my family is full of december babies so it would fit.

so im now cycle 3 so in view of that we have a new ticker to bring new good luck. will fire up the cbfm tom and in only 5 more days i will get to poas :happydance:.

i have my reflexology appointment on thurs so im gonna get them to work on fertility, :happydance: and i have re gigged my days off so i have lots of time off around ov.

and my donor is more than happy to donate 3 times.

this will be my month!!!!

not sure what to do about the epo though, i dont get a lot of cm so wanted to boost it but im normally so reg with my cycle and this month went to pot, what do you ladies think i should do, give the epo another go incase it was a coincidence or give it a miss?

all in put welcome.

wow sorry that was a long post


----------



## flowertot

well girls i'm now on cd 3 and feeling good, lots of PMA. 

i have decided to start temping as of tomorrow morning and i am going to start using opk from cd 10. 

been tryig o sign up on fertility friend but for some reason it won't let me in!!


----------



## meemee

hi everyone!
sorry to hear about all the :witch:es making an appearance, :dust: to all!
ive done an ovulation test but im not sure if a positive means im o'ing right now or if im going to be in another day or so??
its only just a positive, as in the lines are the same colour 
thanks!!


----------



## Freyasmum

RaeRae said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just popping in to let you know I'm still here lol.
> 
> I had my first midwife appointment this morning. She was lovely and very helpful. She checked by blood pressure and stuff like that. She spoke to me all about what appointments I'll get and tests and things. She told me everything I needed to know if I was worried and who to contact. She's sending off all my details and I'll be having my first hospital appointment and scan within the next 2 weeks which I'm really glad about.
> 
> I'm still trying not to get my hopes up. I've been having a few twinges down there now and then so I don't know whats going on really. I don't have many symptoms either so I dunno. I've done a few digi's now all showing 3+ so as far as I know I'm still going. Just gotta wait for this scan and hope for the best.
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling ok x

Hi RaeRae
This response is soooo many pages after your original post you probably won't even see it, but I just wanted to let you know that I had practically NO symptoms my entire pregnancy with Freya. (apart from an expanding belly, does that count?)
Very early on I had tender BBs, then a super sense of smell for a while, and that's it. No morning sickness, no heartburn, no nothing. :)
(Man, are my fingers crossed this time!)
Just thought I'd share so you'd know that it's quite normal, and not something else to worry about :hugs:


----------



## samzi

morning.

i was so tired last night that i was asleep by half 9...sooo unlike me! did my temp this morn, was gonna do a test but now am deff going to wait untill tomorrow as ive seen that most people get there proper bfp(even if its faint) at around 3w5d..atm im probably 3w2d. anyway will catch u later gotta dash off to work now - boo :(


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Well, negative OPK's, lots of dull cramping, but FF is saying that I am still 'very fertile' despite rising temps (dunno if temps are particularly accurate as don't take at the same time every day due to shifts)
> What do the empty cycles mean?
> I think I am counting today as 1 DPO, so the next question is when should I start testing as i think my original testing/af date of the 17th April may now be rather extreme.....
> :confused::confused::confused:
> 
> I am sorry to hear the AF has arrived for so many today, FX'ed for next month xxx


Morning mum2bewaiting :)

Looking at your chart it looks like FF has pegged your ovulation so you are 3dpo today - think I agree with them so looks like you are officially in the 2WW - let the symptom spotting begin :)


----------



## samzi

Ive been at work since 7.55, how bad is that!!!!

Still got all me symptoms and testing tomorrow. then again on fri :D


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> right home from work and all caught up now,
> 
> sorry to the other girlies that the :witch:also got today, this will be our month.
> 
> As for me im glad :witch: arrives cos i was sure i wasnt pg.
> 
> so its a new cycle and i have always felt this would be my cycle, my family is full of december babies so it would fit.
> 
> so im now cycle 3 so in view of that we have a new ticker to bring new good luck. will fire up the cbfm tom and in only 5 more days i will get to poas :happydance:.
> 
> i have my reflexology appointment on thurs so im gonna get them to work on fertility, :happydance: and i have re gigged my days off so i have lots of time off around ov.
> 
> and my donor is more than happy to donate 3 times.
> 
> this will be my month!!!!
> 
> not sure what to do about the epo though, i dont get a lot of cm so wanted to boost it but im normally so reg with my cycle and this month went to pot, what do you ladies think i should do, give the epo another go incase it was a coincidence or give it a miss?
> 
> all in put welcome.
> 
> wow sorry that was a long post


Hi Topazicat :)

Good news about donor giving you 3 batches this month - an extra 50% of :spermy: for you to catch that egg with :happydance:

I'm not sure about EPO but have you thought about using preseed before you send the :spermy: up there? Might give them a helping hand? I've also heard that drinking pink grapefruit juice is good for CM - don't know whether it works or not but might be worth giving it a try?

This month is going to be your month - I've decided already :)


----------



## Blondie

meemee said:


> hi everyone!
> sorry to hear about all the :witch:es making an appearance, :dust: to all!
> ive done an ovulation test but im not sure if a positive means im o'ing right now or if im going to be in another day or so??
> its only just a positive, as in the lines are the same colour
> thanks!!

Positive means you could be ovulating anytime between now and in the next 24 hours so I'd get :sex: :happydance: I pretty much ovulated on the same day as my most positive test so make sure you have plenty of :spermy: waiting :)


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> right home from work and all caught up now,
> 
> sorry to the other girlies that the :witch:also got today, this will be our month.
> 
> As for me im glad :witch: arrives cos i was sure i wasnt pg.
> 
> so its a new cycle and i have always felt this would be my cycle, my family is full of december babies so it would fit.
> 
> so im now cycle 3 so in view of that we have a new ticker to bring new good luck. will fire up the cbfm tom and in only 5 more days i will get to poas :happydance:.
> 
> i have my reflexology appointment on thurs so im gonna get them to work on fertility, :happydance: and i have re gigged my days off so i have lots of time off around ov.
> 
> and my donor is more than happy to donate 3 times.
> 
> this will be my month!!!!
> 
> not sure what to do about the epo though, i dont get a lot of cm so wanted to boost it but im normally so reg with my cycle and this month went to pot, what do you ladies think i should do, give the epo another go incase it was a coincidence or give it a miss?
> 
> all in put welcome.
> 
> wow sorry that was a long post

I keep forgetting you have a donar as apose to us dragging our DH up to bed kicking and screaming that time of the month, :rofl:

with regards to the EPO you've got nothing to lose if bugger all happens i would try preseed this month though and see if that works i got a whole batch of it before the :bfp: (typical) 

hope you get your christmas baby 

xx


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Ive been at work since 7.55, how bad is that!!!!
> 
> Still got all me symptoms and testing tomorrow. then again on fri :D

Looks like we are the early birds this morning them Samzi :)

Late getting in to work this week though as got to drop DH off at work first as my car is broken and so using his. Very annoying as it means I hit all the traffic in Newcastle and add another half hour onto my journey :( But only for one more day then hopefully my little brum will be fixed :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Right think I have caught up on everybody (I love this team - such a lovely bunch of ladies and all really positive :) )

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

5w1d today so getting closer to that dreaded 5w4d. Last time I did a CB digi at 5w3d and it only said 1-2 weeks so I'm going to be brave and do one tomorrow. Last wednesday I got 2-3 weeks so really hoping it will be the magic 3+ :fingerscrossed: 

Did an IC this morning and my god - the jump from yesterday was HUGE - the line was so so dark - which I'm guessing is good as the hcg levels must have reached that high high level now so I'm praying it means it's looking good for tomorrows CB digi :)

Not got many symptoms at the moment, well got HUGE boobs and crashing out about 9pm each night but not feeling bloated or constipated (probably due to drinking tons of water and taking a fibresure everyday to keep things moving along).

DH said I looked glowing this morning :) - then I pointed out it was because I was sat in a ray of sunlight shining into our kitchen :rofl::rofl::rofl:

It looks like we are heading into a quiet patch for testing over the next week or so but hopefully you ladies are all hard at work on operation catch that eggy :)


----------



## Blondie

Oh I forgot to say - did anyone else watch the Great Sperm Race last night on channel 4. Me and DH settled down to watch it - I think it freaked him a bit as he went rather pale at one point, but then we both fell asleep before the end :rofl: - good job that didn't happen in real life or I'd never have got my :bfp: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

DH did say at one point - oh is that what you were muttering about discharge last month? when lady was demonstrating how EWCM works. :rofl: Bless him I think he got an education last night - but he was feeling pretty proud of himself saying how he must have super sperm to have gone through all that twice and managed to reach the egg. Oh and he was rather chuffed that he gets to determine the sex bless him (he really had no idea about all this :rofl: ) but I pointed out it's going to be a boy anyway and he decided he agrees as we had :sex: close to ovulation :) (My DH learnt pretty early on in our relationship that it's SO much easier to just agree with me :rofl::rofl::rofl:)


----------



## tori_cottier

Well Girlies it's official I'm pregnant (whoooo shock horror) 
I've got past the date AF was due and I must of gone to the toilet about 30 times yesterday just so I could wipe to make sure she hadn't come to get my roo! so now it's hitting me that I'm (oh and DH as well) going to have a baby and it's getting more exciting 

So yay me with a big sigh of relief

Nothing really anything on symptoms, My boobies now require new button up tops, which is a bitch as I have quiet a few meeting to go to the require a suite and only a button top will do so will have to pop out and get one.

Also last light Roo decided to play with my belly button as I swear down he was pulling if from the inside and it hurt (allot)

Temps are still high which is great news but I think I keep putting it in a different area of my arm pit each time as it give a low reading one min and then when I reposition it, it give a high temp. Hmmm confused

Well to all you lovely left overs where the :witch: has come your going to be thrilled when testing comes and you have a nice :bfp: and a Christmas baby YAY


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## samzi

My back is hurting today in one place, quite a sharp pain - thats new to me!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all ladies! Sorry to all the dreaded :witch: caught but fingers crossed for those xmas babies xxxx :hug:

Well i have a cold so i think that may be skrewing with my temps a bit, still they have gone up and hopefully they will stay up. Because OV was late though i need to change my testing date to the 5th as my LP is always about 14 days. I am now in the dreaded 2WW *dun dun duhhhhhhhh* let the spotting begin!


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> Morning all ladies! Sorry to all the dreaded :witch: caught but fingers crossed for those xmas babies xxxx :hug:
> 
> Well i have a cold so i think that may be skrewing with my temps a bit, still they have gone up and hopefully they will stay up. Because OV was late though i need to change my testing date to the 5th as my LP is always about 14 days. I am now in the dreaded 2WW *dun dun duhhhhhhhh* let the spotting begin!

Oh I had a cold just before i got my BFP so it may be a sign :rofl: honestly though there was a thread on here once where the ladies got stuffy noses and it was a cold symptom etc and they got BFP (not all but alot) so Fingers Xd


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Morning all ladies! Sorry to all the dreaded :witch: caught but fingers crossed for those xmas babies xxxx :hug:
> 
> Well i have a cold so i think that may be skrewing with my temps a bit, still they have gone up and hopefully they will stay up. Because OV was late though i need to change my testing date to the 5th as my LP is always about 14 days. I am now in the dreaded 2WW *dun dun duhhhhhhhh* let the spotting begin!

Morning Razcox

Good news that temp has gone up - looks like you have ovulated now so are officially in the 2WW - (stuffy nose is a symptom by the way as you get excess CM and nasal mucas :) ) - though I suppose 2dpo is being a little optimistic :rofl:

Fingers x'd for that christmas baby :happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

ive had a stuffy nose/sneezes for about a week now!


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Right think I have caught up on everybody (I love this team - such a lovely bunch of ladies and all really positive :) )
> 
> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> 5w1d today so getting closer to that dreaded 5w4d. Last time I did a CB digi at 5w3d and it only said 1-2 weeks so I'm going to be brave and do one tomorrow. Last wednesday I got 2-3 weeks so really hoping it will be the magic 3+ :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Did an IC this morning and my god - the jump from yesterday was HUGE - the line was so so dark - which I'm guessing is good as the hcg levels must have reached that high high level now so I'm praying it means it's looking good for tomorrows CB digi :)
> 
> Not got many symptoms at the moment, well got HUGE boobs and crashing out about 9pm each night but not feeling bloated or constipated (probably due to drinking tons of water and taking a fibresure everyday to keep things moving along).
> 
> DH said I looked glowing this morning :) - then I pointed out it was because I was sat in a ray of sunlight shining into our kitchen :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> It looks like we are heading into a quiet patch for testing over the next week or so but hopefully you ladies are all hard at work on operation catch that eggy :)


Morning blondie,

with your CB when you got your 2-3 weeks what DPO where you, I was 16 DPO yesterday and it came up 1-2 weeks (the same as fridays) when should i get my 2-3 weeks?

is CB accurit with the weeks?

thanks hun xx


----------



## Blondie

Morning Tori

2-3 weeks should show when you are between 4-5 weeks pregnant (ie 2-3 weeks after conception) so I think I was about 4w3d when I tested and got this. They aren't that accurate for the conception indicator really - will see if I can find stats for you :) - as everyones hcg levels rise at different rates and so can quite often be wrong. As long as the lines are your other tests are getting darker I wouldn't worry :)


----------



## Blondie

The overall accuracy of the Clearblue Conception Indicator has been clinically proven to be 92%. The accuracy of the Clearblue Conception Indicator is 96.5% in the 1-2 week range, 76.1% in the 2-3 week range and 96.9% in the 3+ weeks range.

That is according to the clearblue website so as you can see there is only 76.1% accuracy for the 2-3 week range :)


----------



## meemee

all this is all so exciting! such a great team :laugh2:
ive also heard that stuffy noses are a sign!
i lay in bed for about half an hour completely motionless tonight :happydance: im determined to catch my eggy
hope it happens for both of us razcox! we'd be in the xmas baby group together!


----------



## samzi

keep needing the loo this morning :rofl:

have been ok last few days and now this is starting.

PLEASE mean my BFP is on its way!!


----------



## Blondie

meemee said:


> all this is all so exciting! such a great team :laugh2:
> ive also heard that stuffy noses are a sign!
> i lay in bed for about half an hour completely motionless tonight :happydance: im determined to catch my eggy
> hope it happens for both of us razcox! we'd be in the xmas baby group together!

I predict lots of christmas babies for the leftovers :)

Fingers x'd there is fertilisation ongoing :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> keep needing the loo this morning :rofl:
> 
> have been ok last few days and now this is starting.
> 
> PLEASE mean my BFP is on its way!!

Samzi - you have far far more symptoms than me :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Fingers x'd you get a nice second line tomorrow :)


----------



## samzi

I hope so.

We will see though *shugs*


----------



## caitlenc

My, my, ladies, you've all been busy!

I'm looking forward to symptom spotting with our TWW ladies! The PMA on this team is inspiring!:hugs:

Samzi, your symptoms sound great! Can't wait for you to test!:happydance:

Tori, I am waiting for my CB digis to come in the mail, hopefully they'll get here today...I am hoping to see a 2-3 this week, but I know they aren't totally accurate.

Blondie, I hope that digi gives you the 3+...I know you have the stickiest of sticky beans in there!:hugs:

Well, girls, still no major symptoms...just big, painful BB's. But, my lines keep getting darker, so I'm hoping all is well in there. Maybe i'll be lucky, like Freyasmum, and have no morning sickness! :happydance::happydance:

Have a great day, leftovers!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning Caitlenc :)

Sounds like you are about the same symptom wise as me then :) Don't you love seeing those lines darkening :happydance:

Your ticker has moved onto the 2nd box aswell now :happydance::happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> The overall accuracy of the Clearblue Conception Indicator has been clinically proven to be 92%. The accuracy of the Clearblue Conception Indicator is 96.5% in the 1-2 week range, 76.1% in the 2-3 week range and 96.9% in the 3+ weeks range.
> 
> That is according to the clearblue website so as you can see there is only 76.1% accuracy for the 2-3 week range :)


Arr thanks Blondie, I feel a bit better now, Think i will test in a week for the CB and then it should show the 2-3 if not 3+ whooo can't wait to POAS again x


----------



## tori_cottier

Well i've just seen the most un usfull doctor ever!

Booked the appointment today and went in for 10 am of which i declared i was preganant with in a second of going in the room, 

where she says well it's early days so we wont book you for the midwife just yet and to take it easy WTF? 

Come back @ 8 weeks so after a lot of comprimising we got it down to 7 weeks for Doctor appointment and the 8th week for Midwife, and I'm going to have a 8 week scan (private) just to make sure all is ok.

But really she was crap but she confirmed I'm now 4w + 1D which i knew. Grrrrrr 

She did say i have to stop obsessing (hmmm glad she thinks it's so easy) and to stop POAS at which point i asked if there was a AA meeting Equivalent for addicts of POAS she didn't look amused but i was bloody well serous, How can i possibly do that? may miss tomorrow POAS and then test on Thursday but can't see that working well.

Oh well at least all is ok!


----------



## Razcox

tori_cottier said:


> Well i've just seen the most un usfull doctor ever!
> 
> Booked the appointment today and went in for 10 am of which i declared i was preganant with in a second of going in the room,
> 
> where she says well it's early days so we wont book you for the midwife just yet and to take it easy WTF?
> 
> Come back @ 8 weeks so after a lot of comprimising we got it down to 7 weeks for Doctor appointment and the 8th week for Midwife, and I'm going to have a 8 week scan (private) just to make sure all is ok.
> 
> But really she was crap but she confirmed I'm now 4w + 1D which i knew. Grrrrrr
> 
> She did say i have to stop obsessing (hmmm glad she thinks it's so easy) and to stop POAS at which point i asked if there was a AA meeting Equivalent for addicts of POAS she didn't look amused but i was bloody well serous, How can i possibly do that? may miss tomorrow POAS and then test on Thursday but can't see that working well.
> 
> Oh well at least all is ok!

Sorry she was like this but we did warn you! At least you know its not just your dr they are all like it!


----------



## Razcox

meemee said:


> all this is all so exciting! such a great team :laugh2:
> ive also heard that stuffy noses are a sign!
> i lay in bed for about half an hour completely motionless tonight :happydance: im determined to catch my eggy
> hope it happens for both of us razcox! we'd be in the xmas baby group together!

It would be great to get that :bfp: and be preggers right away again after the MC . . . . 

I do think my cold is the result of a ghost hunting night though as i was in and out until 4 am in the morning.


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> meemee said:
> 
> 
> all this is all so exciting! such a great team :laugh2:
> ive also heard that stuffy noses are a sign!
> i lay in bed for about half an hour completely motionless tonight :happydance: im determined to catch my eggy
> hope it happens for both of us razcox! we'd be in the xmas baby group together!
> 
> It would be great to get that :bfp: and be preggers right away again after the MC . . . .
> 
> I do think my cold is the result of a ghost hunting night though as i was in and out until 4 am in the morning.Click to expand...


Ghosthunting? Oooh I love ghosthunting? did you spot anything? :)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Well i've just seen the most un usfull doctor ever!
> 
> Booked the appointment today and went in for 10 am of which i declared i was preganant with in a second of going in the room,
> 
> where she says well it's early days so we wont book you for the midwife just yet and to take it easy WTF?
> 
> Come back @ 8 weeks so after a lot of comprimising we got it down to 7 weeks for Doctor appointment and the 8th week for Midwife, and I'm going to have a 8 week scan (private) just to make sure all is ok.
> 
> But really she was crap but she confirmed I'm now 4w + 1D which i knew. Grrrrrr
> 
> She did say i have to stop obsessing (hmmm glad she thinks it's so easy) and to stop POAS at which point i asked if there was a AA meeting Equivalent for addicts of POAS she didn't look amused but i was bloody well serous, How can i possibly do that? may miss tomorrow POAS and then test on Thursday but can't see that working well.
> 
> Oh well at least all is ok!

I think I'll probably go next week and let my doc know - I know my doc is reasonably ok as when I went with mc he told me that him and his wife had been trying and were on month 14 so he understands just how obsessive people become about the whole thing :rofl:
If he asks me how many tests I've done to confirm it I can always tell him 14 :blush: - I suppose with that many tests there isn't really a need for him to confirm it at all :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meemee said:
> 
> 
> all this is all so exciting! such a great team :laugh2:
> ive also heard that stuffy noses are a sign!
> i lay in bed for about half an hour completely motionless tonight :happydance: im determined to catch my eggy
> hope it happens for both of us razcox! we'd be in the xmas baby group together!
> 
> It would be great to get that :bfp: and be preggers right away again after the MC . . . .
> 
> I do think my cold is the result of a ghost hunting night though as i was in and out until 4 am in the morning.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghosthunting? Oooh I love ghosthunting? did you spot anything? :)Click to expand...

It was ace, we didn't 'spot' anything but the glass moved and the funny bleepy thing went off. We did a seyance(sp??) and that was a bit freaky. We went with Dead haunted nights and it was a lot of fun, we are thinking of going again in fact. Here is the link to the company: 

https://www.deadhaunted.com/


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well i've just seen the most un usfull doctor ever!
> 
> Booked the appointment today and went in for 10 am of which i declared i was preganant with in a second of going in the room,
> 
> where she says well it's early days so we wont book you for the midwife just yet and to take it easy WTF?
> 
> Come back @ 8 weeks so after a lot of comprimising we got it down to 7 weeks for Doctor appointment and the 8th week for Midwife, and I'm going to have a 8 week scan (private) just to make sure all is ok.
> 
> But really she was crap but she confirmed I'm now 4w + 1D which i knew. Grrrrrr
> 
> She did say i have to stop obsessing (hmmm glad she thinks it's so easy) and to stop POAS at which point i asked if there was a AA meeting Equivalent for addicts of POAS she didn't look amused but i was bloody well serous, How can i possibly do that? may miss tomorrow POAS and then test on Thursday but can't see that working well.
> 
> Oh well at least all is ok!
> 
> Sorry she was like this but we did warn you! At least you know its not just your dr they are all like it!Click to expand...

I know and I'm gratefull you did as i would of gone spare, x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> right home from work and all caught up now,
> 
> sorry to the other girlies that the :witch:also got today, this will be our month.
> 
> As for me im glad :witch: arrives cos i was sure i wasnt pg.
> 
> so its a new cycle and i have always felt this would be my cycle, my family is full of december babies so it would fit.
> 
> so im now cycle 3 so in view of that we have a new ticker to bring new good luck. will fire up the cbfm tom and in only 5 more days i will get to poas :happydance:.
> 
> i have my reflexology appointment on thurs so im gonna get them to work on fertility, :happydance: and i have re gigged my days off so i have lots of time off around ov.
> 
> and my donor is more than happy to donate 3 times.
> 
> this will be my month!!!!
> 
> not sure what to do about the epo though, i dont get a lot of cm so wanted to boost it but im normally so reg with my cycle and this month went to pot, what do you ladies think i should do, give the epo another go incase it was a coincidence or give it a miss?
> 
> all in put welcome.
> 
> wow sorry that was a long post
> 
> 
> Hi Topazicat :)
> 
> Good news about donor giving you 3 batches this month - an extra 50% of :spermy: for you to catch that egg with :happydance:
> 
> I'm not sure about EPO but have you thought about using preseed before you send the :spermy: up there? Might give them a helping hand? I've also heard that drinking pink grapefruit juice is good for CM - don't know whether it works or not but might be worth giving it a try?
> 
> This month is going to be your month - I've decided already :)Click to expand...

i ve decieded that too, so we cant both be wrong :rofl:

i ve been using preeseed all along.


----------



## samzi

Im unimpressed that i cant eat salt and vinegar mccoys without feeling sick :hissy:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> right home from work and all caught up now,
> 
> sorry to the other girlies that the :witch:also got today, this will be our month.
> 
> As for me im glad :witch: arrives cos i was sure i wasnt pg.
> 
> so its a new cycle and i have always felt this would be my cycle, my family is full of december babies so it would fit.
> 
> so im now cycle 3 so in view of that we have a new ticker to bring new good luck. will fire up the cbfm tom and in only 5 more days i will get to poas :happydance:.
> 
> i have my reflexology appointment on thurs so im gonna get them to work on fertility, :happydance: and i have re gigged my days off so i have lots of time off around ov.
> 
> and my donor is more than happy to donate 3 times.
> 
> this will be my month!!!!
> 
> not sure what to do about the epo though, i dont get a lot of cm so wanted to boost it but im normally so reg with my cycle and this month went to pot, what do you ladies think i should do, give the epo another go incase it was a coincidence or give it a miss?
> 
> all in put welcome.
> 
> wow sorry that was a long post
> 
> 
> Hi Topazicat :)
> 
> Good news about donor giving you 3 batches this month - an extra 50% of :spermy: for you to catch that egg with :happydance:
> 
> I'm not sure about EPO but have you thought about using preseed before you send the :spermy: up there? Might give them a helping hand? I've also heard that drinking pink grapefruit juice is good for CM - don't know whether it works or not but might be worth giving it a try?
> 
> This month is going to be your month - I've decided already :)Click to expand...
> 
> i ve decieded that too, so we cant both be wrong :rofl:
> 
> i ve been using preeseed all along.Click to expand...

If you are using preseed then I wouldn't worry too much about using epo if you think it upset your cycle last month. The preseed should do the job and I don't have much ewcm anyway and it didn't stop DHs :spermy: reaching the cervix :)


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meemee said:
> 
> 
> all this is all so exciting! such a great team :laugh2:
> ive also heard that stuffy noses are a sign!
> i lay in bed for about half an hour completely motionless tonight :happydance: im determined to catch my eggy
> hope it happens for both of us razcox! we'd be in the xmas baby group together!
> 
> It would be great to get that :bfp: and be preggers right away again after the MC . . . .
> 
> I do think my cold is the result of a ghost hunting night though as i was in and out until 4 am in the morning.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ghosthunting? Oooh I love ghosthunting? did you spot anything? :)Click to expand...
> 
> It was ace, we didn't 'spot' anything but the glass moved and the funny bleepy thing went off. We did a seyance(sp??) and that was a bit freaky. We went with Dead haunted nights and it was a lot of fun, we are thinking of going again in fact. Here is the link to the company:
> 
> https://www.deadhaunted.com/Click to expand...

Oooh I may have to talk DH into treating me to one of those - interested in the Golden Fleece one in York which isn't too far for us :) :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Tori - I think the main problem with doctors is because they see a lot of preggers women its an everyday thing for them and no big deal. They forget that this is a big deal to us. I found the same thing when i had my MC, the doctors were all very matter of fact about it and said how common it was. The thing they forgot was in one sentence they had just shattered MY world and that this had never happened to ME before.

I found the nurses to be much better and more understanding x


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Im unimpressed that i cant eat salt and vinegar mccoys without feeling sick :hissy:

Samzi - you have me so convinced you are going to get a :bfp: that I'd almost put money on it (notice I said ALMOST - I am an accountant and it takes a lot for us to part with money :rofl:)


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

my trebor extra strong mints have sorted the sickness out :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie - They were all ready good with us. you got split into smaller groups (6 or so) and had your own guide come with. They don't get directly involved with the experiments though as they don't want to be accussed of cheating. You get to go to a few different locations and have lots of gadets to play with. They also have an endless supply of tea, coffee squash biscuits and choccys to keep you going. We are already planning the next one! Woodcester was good the guide said but i will miss that one as i am at a dog show camping :(


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Blondie - They were all ready good with us. you got split into smaller groups (6 or so) and had your own guide come with. They don't get directly involved with the experiments though as they don't want to be accussed of cheating. You get to go to a few different locations and have lots of gadets to play with. They also have an endless supply of tea, coffee squash biscuits and choccys to keep you going. We are already planning the next one! Woodcester was good the guide said but i will miss that one as i am at a dog show camping :(

Sounds like my ideal night :) Hubby despairs at my obsession with watching most haunted and whenever we go to a new city I insist we go on a ghost walk :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> Tori - I think the main problem with doctors is because they see a lot of preggers women its an everyday thing for them and no big deal. They forget that this is a big deal to us. I found the same thing when i had my MC, the doctors were all very matter of fact about it and said how common it was. The thing they forgot was in one sentence they had just shattered MY world and that this had never happened to ME before.
> 
> I found the nurses to be much better and more understanding x

Very True, My Normal Doctor is quiet caring and when we went about TTCing he give us all the details sat and listened to all our questions and even called me with an answer he could give me at the time. I think because he said come in as soon as i found out, When i booked the appointment he was meant to see me but then got a home run just before i got there so i got this other one and the shock of the diffrence is scary will defo be sticking to my normal doctor!

I'm fine tho can't wait until the 7th Week one because then i know i will see my normal doctor and get every thing rolling.

How's the 2 WW? any symtoms yet at the early stages?

Loved the photo's of you dog's yesterday it cheered me up no end, The one where one of your pups looks like i's eating the others head is very funny!


----------



## Blondie

"Loved the photo's of you dog's yesterday it cheered me up no end, The one where one of your pups looks like i's eating the others head is very funny!"

That one had me :rofl::rofl::rofl: aswell :)


----------



## Razcox

Only 2DPO so nothing to report yet in the way of symtoms other then a cold!

LOL, my dogs are a right pair! They play fight as soon as we get on the park and its lovely to watch. No matter how crappy a day i have they always cheer me up. Cassie (the black and white lurcher) is also an inspiration to me as she is a rescue dog. She was in a pound in Ireland and the dogs trust brought her over on her last day (they were going to put her to sleep) we picked her and she was such a nervous dog. She has scars all over her and a old broken rib where some one has kicked her, for ages she was so scared of anything broom shaped she would wet herself. Now over a year later she is a different dog she loves everyone is really gentel and trusting. The way she has bounced back after what happend to her amazes me! It makes me realise that its true, what ever doesn't kill us can only make us stronger.


----------



## caitlenc

Tori, sorry the DR wasn't so helpful...I don't even get to see mine until April 13th, but we'll get an internal scan so should be able to see the bean's heartbeat that day...I wish I could wake up tomorrow and have it be the 13th, I am sure I will feel calmer once I see our lil'one on the screen!:happydance: At least you know for the moment that everything is okay!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Raz, what a wonderful story!! I am a dog lover, too, and always have great respect for anyone who takes in an abused pup...


----------



## Blondie

Aww I have such a soft spot for rescued animals - they have so much affection to give once you have got their trust :)

Our two kittens were cats protection league - they came as a pair as one is deaf and the other one helps her out a bit (ie whenever Indie hears our alarm clock go in the morning Issy lies next to her so she can feel her get up - so they can both come and pester us for food).

Issy was rescued by a vet when her owner took her to be put down simply because she is deaf (and she is so affectionate and playful it's unbelieveable) and Indie was found in somebodies garden abandoned when she was 5 weeks old - she is so so timid but lately she is turning into a real lap cat and you can't sit down for 5 minutes without her jumping on your lap for a cuddle. 

I love my cats :cloud9:


----------



## samzi

:D
Our cat is a little terror at times but hes lovely :cloud9:

Well girls i got my ff sorted today, obviously theres only todays temp in it, but i will put the link in my sig so you can nosey over it in the next few days if you want :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> Oh I forgot to say - did anyone else watch the Great Sperm Race last night on channel 4. Me and DH settled down to watch it - I think it freaked him a bit as he went rather pale at one point, but then we both fell asleep before the end :rofl: - good job that didn't happen in real life or I'd never have got my :bfp: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> DH did say at one point - oh is that what you were muttering about discharge last month? when lady was demonstrating how EWCM works. :rofl: Bless him I think he got an education last night - but he was feeling pretty proud of himself saying how he must have super sperm to have gone through all that twice and managed to reach the egg. Oh and he was rather chuffed that he gets to determine the sex bless him (he really had no idea about all this :rofl: ) but I pointed out it's going to be a boy anyway and he decided he agrees as we had :sex: close to ovulation :) (My DH learnt pretty early on in our relationship that it's SO much easier to just agree with me :rofl::rofl::rofl:)

i watched the great sperm race. it makes you wonder how anyone ever gets pregnant!


----------



## Blondie

I think it did come across as "mission impossible" according to the tv program which in a way is a bit of a shame (but I guess the aim of the program was to show how amazing the journey to conception is so it had to be this way). 

If it really were that impossible then we wouldn't be seeing all these :bfp: so got to keep that PMA going :happydance:


----------



## samzi

Im feeling fed up today ladies. Maybe its because im at work? :lol: But yeah :huh:


----------



## Blondie

I'm just counting down the minutes til I can go home :) (46) - I can't stand my job but I'm only staying so I can get maternity pay (the business I'm starting will hopefully pick up so I will be earning enough not to come back after maternity leave and I can just work from home :) )


----------



## tori_cottier

Well, I've decided that me and DH need a long weekend away so I'm going to book a little cottage some where (easer said than done as i want a hot tub with it) as DH been moving his business and he's done a 14 day on the trot and I'm covering home life with little one and also working full time. So think a little celebration and relaxation is needed!! 

Blondie know what you mean i would be a fool to leave my company at the moment as the maternity is really good so stopping put and then will concerntrate on Learning and Development course's while I'm off so i can move to another area when i return.


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Well, I've decided that me and DH need a long weekend away so I'm going to book a little cottage some where (easer said than done as i want a hot tub with it) as DH been moving his business and he's done a 14 day on the trot and I'm covering home life with little one and also working full time. So think a little celebration and relaxation is needed!!
> 
> Blondie know what you mean i would be a fool to leave my company at the moment as the maternity is really good so stopping put and then will concerntrate on Learning and Development course's while I'm off so i can move to another area when i return.

Hmmm no hottubs for you at the moment Tori - isn't it bad to use hot tubs and saunas in first trimester as it raises core body temp?


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've decided that me and DH need a long weekend away so I'm going to book a little cottage some where (easer said than done as i want a hot tub with it) as DH been moving his business and he's done a 14 day on the trot and I'm covering home life with little one and also working full time. So think a little celebration and relaxation is needed!!
> 
> Blondie know what you mean i would be a fool to leave my company at the moment as the maternity is really good so stopping put and then will concerntrate on Learning and Development course's while I'm off so i can move to another area when i return.
> 
> Hmmm no hottubs for you at the moment Tori - isn't it bad to use hot tubs and saunas in first trimester as it raises core body temp?Click to expand...

Does it? OMG (as she runs off to google it )


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've decided that me and DH need a long weekend away so I'm going to book a little cottage some where (easer said than done as i want a hot tub with it) as DH been moving his business and he's done a 14 day on the trot and I'm covering home life with little one and also working full time. So think a little celebration and relaxation is needed!!
> 
> Blondie know what you mean i would be a fool to leave my company at the moment as the maternity is really good so stopping put and then will concerntrate on Learning and Development course's while I'm off so i can move to another area when i return.
> 
> Hmmm no hottubs for you at the moment Tori - isn't it bad to use hot tubs and saunas in first trimester as it raises core body temp?Click to expand...


Good God your right, what about hot baths then should i be cooling them down now then? or is it just hottubs? 

thanks for that blondie i really would'nt of throught!


----------



## samzi

Im the same with my job, plus once i can go on mat leave im moving down to london to live with my OH anyway :D


----------



## Blondie

Baths aren't as bad as you tend to have the top half of your body out of the water and the water is always cooling down (hot tub water stays hot). Though they say to make sure the water isn't too hot for a bath - ie you should be able to sit straight down in it without yelping :)

Sorry to ruin your hottub plans :(


----------



## Blondie

I think that's why you always see girls having "hot baths" on period dramas to get rid of unwanted babies.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Baths aren't as bad as you tend to have the top half of your body out of the water and the water is always cooling down (hot tub water stays hot). Though they say to make sure the water isn't too hot for a bath - ie you should be able to sit straight down in it without yelping :)
> 
> Sorry to ruin your hottub plans :(


No honestly your a star for telling me, If something happened and then i found out about it i would be gutted


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> I think that's why you always see girls having "hot baths" on period dramas to get rid of unwanted babies.

Like Cathrine Cookson etc never through of it really i just through they wante dto have a bath and a bottle of gin to be honest :rofl::rofl:


----------



## samzi

I have an awful sore throat :cry:

And cos ive been drinking water, now ive got none left my mouth is all dry!

Not amused at all today, just hope it means something(yet again!!)


----------



## samzi

Finally im home :happydance:

Now testing on Thursday as i have a works do that night!


----------



## Blondie

I'm home and DH gone to play snooker so got control of the tv remote and the laptop :)


----------



## samzi

woo :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well as soon as blondie advised on the programme i had to watch it and bugger me those little buggers have a right job getting us preggers, 

I really think at one point i was going to cry for a few of them (my be this is the over emotional part of being preganant) :cry:

i just can't beleive how it all came together, don't get me wrong i knew they went up there did a little dance waited in a black whole and then there was light, but it's nothing like that it's like the crystal maze but a lot more work outs needed for our DH/DP sperms, 

I swear down from now on when ever those little men go in one of my 2 wholes (don't do the third it's just not right :rofl:) i will light a candle for the poorer little buggers that don't survive!!

but the burning question is now what happens when they go in to my little flower now as there is a light but baby roo has promtly park his arse at the entrance door and refusing any one admition, Poor things they get all the way there just find out they can look but not touch!

good i need a life i'm feeling sorry for :spermy:x


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Well as soon as blondie advised on the programme i had to watch it and bugger me those little buggers have a right job getting us preggers,
> 
> I really think at one point i was going to cry for a few of them (my be this is the over emotional part of being preganant) :cry:
> 
> i just can't beleive how it all came together, don't get me wrong i knew they went up there did a little dance waited in a black whole and then there was light, but it's nothing like that it's like the crystal maze but a lot more work outs needed for our DH/DP sperms,
> 
> I swear down from now on when ever those little men go in one of my 2 wholes (don't do the third it's just not right :rofl:) i will light a candle for the poorer little buggers that don't survive!!
> 
> but the burning question is now what happens when they go in to my little flower now as there is a light but baby roo has promtly park his arse at the entrance door and refusing any one admition, Poor things they get all the way there just find out they can look but not touch!
> 
> good i need a life i'm feeling sorry for :spermy:x

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

My DH just went rather pale and said there is no way he is ever putting his thing inside me again as my vagina is coated in deadly acid :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh and he called me a b*tch for killing all his :spermy: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well as soon as blondie advised on the programme i had to watch it and bugger me those little buggers have a right job getting us preggers,
> 
> I really think at one point i was going to cry for a few of them (my be this is the over emotional part of being preganant) :cry:
> 
> i just can't beleive how it all came together, don't get me wrong i knew they went up there did a little dance waited in a black whole and then there was light, but it's nothing like that it's like the crystal maze but a lot more work outs needed for our DH/DP sperms,
> 
> I swear down from now on when ever those little men go in one of my 2 wholes (don't do the third it's just not right :rofl:) i will light a candle for the poorer little buggers that don't survive!!
> 
> but the burning question is now what happens when they go in to my little flower now as there is a light but baby roo has promtly park his arse at the entrance door and refusing any one admition, Poor things they get all the way there just find out they can look but not touch!
> 
> good i need a life i'm feeling sorry for :spermy:x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> My DH just went rather pale and said there is no way he is ever putting his thing inside me again as my vagina is coated in deadly acid :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh and he called me a b*tch for killing all his :spermy: :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I don't blame him, 

the bit that got me if i wasn't feeling guilty enough but they couldn't just say the egg goes in a furness of death but they had to say as it leads to a slowwwwwwww and painfull death :cry:

Oh my god i feel so guilty (and i can't flipping well do anything about it :rofl: )

Ohh i do you think you DH will hold out that long before he gives in to the deadly acid :rolf:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: you two!!

ive gone and ordered two frer's :blush:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> Morning all ladies! Sorry to all the dreaded :witch: caught but fingers crossed for those xmas babies xxxx :hug:
> 
> Well i have a cold so i think that may be skrewing with my temps a bit, still they have gone up and hopefully they will stay up. Because OV was late though i need to change my testing date to the 5th as my LP is always about 14 days. I am now in the dreaded 2WW *dun dun duhhhhhhhh* let the spotting begin!


OOhhh, we will be testing about the same time, althou ff has said that I shouldn't test till 17 DPO, yeah right, like that's gonna happen :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> meemee said:
> 
> 
> all this is all so exciting! such a great team :laugh2:
> ive also heard that stuffy noses are a sign!
> i lay in bed for about half an hour completely motionless tonight :happydance: im determined to catch my eggy
> hope it happens for both of us razcox! we'd be in the xmas baby group together!
> 
> I predict lots of christmas babies for the leftovers :)
> 
> Fingers x'd there is fertilisation ongoing :)Click to expand...

If this is my month I should be due around the 12th december, just in time for a nice xmas and new year on mat leave and able to enjoy it with the sprog even if late... how cool is that!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Well as soon as blondie advised on the programme i had to watch it and bugger me those little buggers have a right job getting us preggers,
> 
> I really think at one point i was going to cry for a few of them (my be this is the over emotional part of being preganant) :cry:
> 
> i just can't beleive how it all came together, don't get me wrong i knew they went up there did a little dance waited in a black whole and then there was light, but it's nothing like that it's like the crystal maze but a lot more work outs needed for our DH/DP sperms,
> 
> I swear down from now on when ever those little men go in one of my 2 wholes (don't do the third it's just not right :rofl:) i will light a candle for the poorer little buggers that don't survive!!
> 
> 
> 
> but the burning question is now what happens when they go in to my little flower now as there is a light but baby roo has promtly park his arse at the entrance door and refusing any one admition, Poor things they get all the way there just find out they can look but not touch!
> 
> good i need a life i'm feeling sorry for :spermy:x
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> My DH just went rather pale and said there is no way he is ever putting his thing inside me again as my vagina is coated in deadly acid :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh and he called me a b*tch for killing all his :spermy: :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

hey you didnt kill ALL his :spermy:one made it to the finish.

it does make you wonder how anyone gets preg.

well i started temping this morning so will see how it goes.

can you put me down for testing on the 24th please


----------



## samzi

Just watched it. Its quite sad really for the ones that dont make it :rofl:

How on earth anyone manages to get pregnant i dont know!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi Leftovers
I see I've missed pages and pages more chatting... I'll have to try to stay up later to catch some of you online, or get online first thing Saturday morning, maybe.
Samzi - still looking pretty positive. I hope you get your :bfp: next time you test!
Tori - weekend getaway sounds like a fab idea. Blondie's right about the bath/hot tub thing. It's something I remember from when I was pregnant. I usually have my bath super-hot so found it really difficult adjusting to having them cooler - especially since it was winter!
Beth (so much easier than your username!) - great that you're getting an extra donation this month. Fingers crossed x 

I have a total goldfish memory and really can't remember what else has been going on, sorry to anyone I've forgotten! :blush:

Me, I've been super busy at work. Getting home exhausted in the evenings...
My PMA is slipping a little. :cry: I really feel like this isn't going to be my month. Of course I'm basing that on absolutely nothing! :rofl:
The :witch: is due next week (maybe Tuesday or Wednesday) so I guess I'll just wait and see.

Ha! Talk about PMA slipping 'a little'... just as well you ladies can't see the part of this message I just deleted!!!! :rofl:

Time for me to get Freya off to bed. Hopefully I'll be on again later and may just get to join in the fun!

Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







25thmarch.jpg
File size: 103.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ladies! Sorry to all the dreaded :witch: caught but fingers crossed for those xmas babies xxxx :hug:
> 
> Well i have a cold so i think that may be skrewing with my temps a bit, still they have gone up and hopefully they will stay up. Because OV was late though i need to change my testing date to the 5th as my LP is always about 14 days. I am now in the dreaded 2WW *dun dun duhhhhhhhh* let the spotting begin!
> 
> 
> OOhhh, we will be testing about the same time, althou ff has said that I shouldn't test till 17 DPO, yeah right, like that's gonna happen :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


Oooh 4dpo today Mum2bewaiting :) Any symptoms yet? :rofl::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> Hi Leftovers
> I see I've missed pages and pages more chatting... I'll have to try to stay up later to catch some of you online, or get online first thing Saturday morning, maybe.
> Samzi - still looking pretty positive. I hope you get your :bfp: next time you test!
> Tori - weekend getaway sounds like a fab idea. Blondie's right about the bath/hot tub thing. It's something I remember from when I was pregnant. I usually have my bath super-hot so found it really difficult adjusting to having them cooler - especially since it was winter!
> Beth (so much easier than your username!) - great that you're getting an extra donation this month. Fingers crossed x
> 
> I have a total goldfish memory and really can't remember what else has been going on, sorry to anyone I've forgotten! :blush:
> 
> Me, I've been super busy at work. Getting home exhausted in the evenings...
> My PMA is slipping a little. :cry: I really feel like this isn't going to be my month. Of course I'm basing that on absolutely nothing! :rofl:
> The :witch: is due next week (maybe Tuesday or Wednesday) so I guess I'll just wait and see.
> 
> Ha! Talk about PMA slipping 'a little'... just as well you ladies can't see the part of this message I just deleted!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Time for me to get Freya off to bed. Hopefully I'll be on again later and may just get to join in the fun!
> 
> Take care everyone :hugs:

Hi Freyasmum - keep that PMA going :hugs: , statistics are on our side for a bumper crop of :bfp: this month as we have all been trying for a few cycles now so chances are this month is yours aswell :)

Not long to wait until you can start testing :)


----------



## samzi

:happydance: :hugs: blondie

well i tested and think i got a faint pos again, also my temp seems to have gone up quite a bit since y'day. Ideas anyone?


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> :happydance: :hugs: blondie
> 
> well i tested and think i got a faint pos again, also my temp seems to have gone up quite a bit since y'day. Ideas anyone?

Rising temps are excellent sign Samzi and another faint pos :happydance::happydance: I think it can only mean one thing :) Which type of test did you use? If you think you have a faint pos on an IC then you NEED to use a FRER in the morning :) :happydance::happydance:

So excited for you :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG, OMG you got the 3+ on CB Congrates hunny 

:happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:


----------



## samzi

The 10mui ic's. I ordered some FRER's last night so hopefully they will come by tomorrow and then i can test on friday with them


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> The 10mui ic's. I ordered some FRER's last night so hopefully they will come by tomorrow and then i can test on friday with them

Honestly do you really think Blondie can hold out until Friday for a fix of a BFP :rofl: think she's going to need some counciling 

Hope it a BFP for you hun


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> The 10mui ic's. I ordered some FRER's last night so hopefully they will come by tomorrow and then i can test on friday with them

Do you have a photo at least? :hissy: Somethng? Anything for me to inspect and analyse now? :rofl::rofl:

OMG I so need you to pee on a FRER asap - I have one at home now? where do you live I can drive over this afternoon :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> The 10mui ic's. I ordered some FRER's last night so hopefully they will come by tomorrow and then i can test on friday with them
> 
> Do you have a photo at least? :hissy: Somethng? Anything for me to inspect and analyse now? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG I so need you to pee on a FRER asap - I have one at home now? where do you live I can drive over this afternoon :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

See I told you, She's going to go into sweats soon, Chill blondie :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Oooh 4dpo today Mum2bewaiting :) Any symptoms yet? :rofl::happydance:

Don't think so, infact my symptoms bit on FF was a bit empty yesterday... here's hoping :happydance:

Can you change me to the 5th April for AF/testing please... I think that that is plenty long enough... oh to have normal cycles.... temp has shot up this morning again....


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> The 10mui ic's. I ordered some FRER's last night so hopefully they will come by tomorrow and then i can test on friday with them
> 
> Do you have a photo at least? :hissy: Somethng? Anything for me to inspect and analyse now? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG I so need you to pee on a FRER asap - I have one at home now? where do you live I can drive over this afternoon :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: 
i didnt manage to take a pic today, plus it was so faint i could only just see it :lol:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> The 10mui ic's. I ordered some FRER's last night so hopefully they will come by tomorrow and then i can test on friday with them
> 
> Do you have a photo at least? :hissy: Somethng? Anything for me to inspect and analyse now? :rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG I so need you to pee on a FRER asap - I have one at home now? where do you live I can drive over this afternoon :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> i didnt manage to take a pic today, plus it was so faint i could only just see it :lol:Click to expand...

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, so fabulous to see that gorgeous 3+!!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats!

Samzi, I'm with Blondie...if she doesn't drive over with a test, perhaps I'll have to fly over with one!!:rofl::rofl: We need another knocked-up naughty!!

Good morning to all of my other lovely leftovers!!:hugs:

Well, I am a bit nervous this morning, as the soreness in my BB's has virtually disappeared! Is that normal? I have no other symptoms at the moment, but I tested this morning, and test line was definitely darker than the control line. No bleeding, just a bit of very mild cramping...should I be worried??:hissy:

Hope all my girlies have a fab day!!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Blondie, so fabulous to see that gorgeous 3+!!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats!
> 
> Samzi, I'm with Blondie...if she doesn't drive over with a test, perhaps I'll have to fly over with one!!:rofl::rofl: We need another knocked-up naughty!!
> 
> Good morning to all of my other lovely leftovers!!:hugs:
> 
> Well, I am a bit nervous this morning, as the soreness in my BB's has virtually disappeared! Is that normal? I have no other symptoms at the moment, but I tested this morning, and test line was definitely darker than the control line. No bleeding, just a bit of very mild cramping...should I be worried??:hissy:
> 
> Hope all my girlies have a fab day!!:hugs:

Morning Caitlenc,

My symptoms are pretty much non-existent at moment aswell, in fact I feel pretty damn good :rofl: These symptoms seem to come and go throughout the day so I wouldn't worry :) Glad those lines are getting darker :)


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Blondie, so fabulous to see that gorgeous 3+!!!:happydance::happydance: Congrats!
> 
> Samzi, I'm with Blondie...if she doesn't drive over with a test, perhaps I'll have to fly over with one!!:rofl::rofl: We need another knocked-up naughty!!
> 
> Good morning to all of my other lovely leftovers!!:hugs:
> 
> Well, I am a bit nervous this morning, as the soreness in my BB's has virtually disappeared! Is that normal? I have no other symptoms at the moment, but I tested this morning, and test line was definitely darker than the control line. No bleeding, just a bit of very mild cramping...should I be worried??:hissy:
> 
> Hope all my girlies have a fab day!!:hugs:

blondies right, symptoms seen to have there own way of showing up when we least expect it, My sickness went for a couple of days just tingling in my boobies but nothing to right home about but today i think i'll be making friends again with the inside of the loo, oh and I've got cramping on and off but apparently this is normal.

Strong lines are brillant!! 

:hug:


----------



## Razcox

Good morning all! Blondie its great to see that 3+ bet you must be thrilled and now you can breath a bit easier :hug:

Just watched the great sperm race on OD and i thought it was quite funny! It really expalined the whole process well, but it didn't go on to say that conception is only half the battle . . . .

Now 3DPO and still full of cold, day off today so i am going to take it easy and watch tv. Will take the dogs for a nice walk though. Didn't really get any signs until 6 to 7 DOP last time though. Hopefully the cold will be gone by friday and i can really get spotting!! :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

I'm up to 2 litres of water already this morning as I'm so so thirsty all the time, trouble is it means I need the loo every 15 minutes :( I'd try and stop drinking but if I hold out for longer than 20 minutes my mouth is so dry it makes me feel sick :( My boss is going to think I am pregnant or something if I keep going to the loo this often :rofl:


----------



## samzi

Ive been rushing around this morning and now i feel a bit faint


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Good morning all! Blondie its great to see that 3+ bet you must be thrilled and now you can breath a bit easier :hug:
> 
> Just watched the great sperm race on OD and i thought it was quite funny! It really expalined the whole process well, but it didn't go on to say that conception is only half the battle . . . .
> 
> Now 3DPO and still full of cold, day off today so i am going to take it easy and watch tv. Will take the dogs for a nice walk though. Didn't really get any signs until 6 to 7 DOP last time though. Hopefully the cold will be gone by friday and i can really get spotting!! :rofl:

I know what you mean Razcox - conception is only the start of the battle, I thought the 2WW was bad enough but the 12WW is killing me :(

Ooh a nice day off with the dogs sounds lovely :) , I'm working from home tomorrow - ie sitting reading BnB with two kittens trying to fit between my lap and the laptop :)


----------



## samzi

I keep feeling a tugging next to my belly button on the right hand side :lol: what is it?! 

:p


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

yay :happydance::happydance::happydance:
this bean is soooooo sticky


----------



## samzi

I keep getting excited but now im scared. If all my 'symptoms' are for nothing i will just die :cry:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> I keep getting excited but now im scared. If all my 'symptoms' are for nothing i will just die :cry:

Samzi - I know it's hard all this waiting but if the FRER doesn't arrive today then you can do another IC in the morning and hopefully this will show a stronger line :) (Don't whatever you do - do one tonight as it won't be FMU and it will probably be negative and make you feel crap) :hugs:

And if the worst comes to the worst and you don't get a :bfp: this month then it can't be long now until :witch: arrives and you will be able to start a fresh cycle armed with temping and opks to make sure you maximise your chances of getting that christmas baby :)

PMA honey PMA! :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Im just being childish arent i :blush:

Just, all these things ive had the past almost 2 weeks now, the feeling sick, the tired early, the constant bloating, the not being able to go for a no2, the headaches etc. It makes me think if this ISNT it, then next month im hoping to get no 'symptoms' whatsoever!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hows this for symptoms spotting then?
Felt nauseated while walking the hound, thn got the urge for cheesy beans on toast, I really have to fancy that before even opening the tin of beans.
Ate like going out of fashoin now feel better......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
or more likely dropping blood sugars?????


When is the earliest I can test does every1 think. Have seen :bfp: from 9DPO.....

this has to be ur month Samzi, FX'ed for u chick :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> Im just being childish arent i :blush:
> 
> Just, all these things ive had the past almost 2 weeks now, the feeling sick, the tired early, the constant bloating, the not being able to go for a no2, the headaches etc. It makes me think if this ISNT it, then next month im hoping to get no 'symptoms' whatsoever!!
> 
> :hugs:

Not at all hun, 

Your' going through the same motions as we all have, 

It's natural to think the best out of any symptoms. 

We've all got our fingers x'd for you and if it doesn't happen this month we'll also be there for you and blondie me and caitlenc have enough PMA to share so there wont be a chance for you to dwindle on the prior months 

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting - I got my :bfp: at 11dpo, I think Caitlenc's was 10dpo. 

If you do start testing at 9dpo don't get too disheartened if you have :bfn: as I got a couple of those before mine turned positive and it can make you pretty down :)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Im just being childish arent i :blush:
> 
> Just, all these things ive had the past almost 2 weeks now, the feeling sick, the tired early, the constant bloating, the not being able to go for a no2, the headaches etc. It makes me think if this ISNT it, then next month im hoping to get no 'symptoms' whatsoever!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Not at all hun,
> 
> Your' going through the same motions as we all have,
> 
> It's natural to think the best out of any symptoms.
> 
> We've all got our fingers x'd for you and if it doesn't happen this month we'll also be there for you and blondie me and caitlenc have enough PMA to share so there wont be a chance for you to dwindle on the prior months
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Couldn't have put it better myself Tori :)

Like it or not we are going to be around throwing PMA at you all until we all have :bfp:s


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Im just being childish arent i :blush:
> 
> Just, all these things ive had the past almost 2 weeks now, the feeling sick, the tired early, the constant bloating, the not being able to go for a no2, the headaches etc. It makes me think if this ISNT it, then next month im hoping to get no 'symptoms' whatsoever!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Not at all hun,
> 
> Your' going through the same motions as we all have,
> 
> It's natural to think the best out of any symptoms.
> 
> We've all got our fingers x'd for you and if it doesn't happen this month we'll also be there for you and blondie me and caitlenc have enough PMA to share so there wont be a chance for you to dwindle on the prior months
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Couldn't have put it better myself Tori :)
> 
> Like it or not we are going to be around throwing PMA at you all until we all have :bfp:sClick to expand...

Thanks, It's all this PMA thingy's you keep passing onto me, Honestly i couldn't get past the 12 WW if you guys were'nt there for me, so passing it on.


----------



## Blondie

Well after saying that I felt great earlier and had no symptoms today - I've changed my mind :(

I feel really really sick this afternoon and I doubt whether I'll make it through the rest of the afternoon without throwing up (oh joy!)

Also absolutely knackered - if I thought I could get away with it I'd lock my office door, close the shutters and get a bit of shut eye :)

Roll on 4pm so I can go home and sleep.....


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Well after saying that I felt great earlier and had no symptoms today - I've changed my mind :(
> 
> I feel really really sick this afternoon and I doubt whether I'll make it through the rest of the afternoon without throwing up (oh joy!)
> 
> Also absolutely knackered - if I thought I could get away with it I'd lock my office door, close the shutters and get a bit of shut eye :)
> 
> Roll on 4pm so I can go home and sleep.....

Arrr bless it's not fun the sicky bit, the only thing that stops me from crying at the moment with the sickness is i know my HCG levels are really high and that a positive for our sticky beans, 

Although i've gone through 6 cans of fresh orange today and feel rather sick but really want another, (but fell i have spent fare to long in the toilet today as it is!)

Hope your tummy feels better soon hun and you only have 33 min left and then you can get some kip!

Ohh and a major carving for peaspudding (grrr i knew there was a bad reason to move to yorkshire)


----------



## Stewie

I got the :witch: :(


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Stewie said:


> I got the :witch: :(

Sorry to hear that Stewie, roll on this cycle:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Stewie said:


> I got the :witch: :(

Oh no - sorry Stewie :hugs:

So dis-heartening when she arrives but try to keep that PMA up - you could be on for a christmas baby now :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Stewie said:


> I got the :witch: :(

sorry hun, but dont worry you can join us all on our 3rd cycle cos we ARE going to get our christmas/new year babies.


----------



## samzi

sorry :witch: got you stevie :hugs:

I REALLY hope that my Frer's come tomorrow!


----------



## pipkintyler

Well all I can say is I feel really left out as I've not watched The Big Sperm Race thingy, does anyone know if its repeated at any time? I bet it will depress me even more :rofl::rofl:

Good luck to all those who are testing in the next few days, Samzi I have seriously high hopes for you so I can't wait till you get the FRER's

Stewie, sorry the :witch: got you, I and lots of others know how you feel as we're in the same position this month. :hugs:

Well I've still decided to lay off trying this month but with all of you going for xmas babies I think (and hope) I may be the only one left in leftovers come end of April. Sending lots of :dust: to you all.

I really think us Team Naughties are a great group to be in and I'm so glad that Blondie, Caitlen and Tori havent left us as their PMA is keeping me going at the moment. :hugs: to you three.


----------



## samzi

here you go :)

https://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=the-great-sperm-race


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Stewie, so sorry the :witch: got you, I remember the feeling all too well. Fingers Xed this will be your month!:hugs:

Myself, Tori, and Blondie will hang in here with all of you until you join us in the knocked-up naughties, never fear!!:happydance:

Blondie, hun, sorry you're feeling sick, but as Tori said, it just means that bean is an extra-sticky one!!:hugs:

Speaking of sick, thought I was going to get sick on the bus ride home from a field trip with my students today...ugh!:dohh: But I think that was a result of car sickness combined with being in an enclosed space with 12 year olds who forget to wear deodorant! :rofl::rofl: Eeeeww, can you say occupational hazard???

I am, however, sooo tired I can barely keep my eyes open...am counting the minutes until I can go home and take a nap!! :sleep:


----------



## samzi

im beginning to think the line this morning was all in my head :cry:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> im beginning to think the line this morning was all in my head :cry:

Please tell me you didn't go home and do another one?


----------



## samzi

No :lol: i was just looking at this morning's and couldnt see a thing.


----------



## samzi

i think i have cracked why though:

on sunday when i did the test my urine was quite dark..and i and other people saw the faint line on my test. monday and today when i used FMU it wasnt as dark and you couldnt really see anything. So im thinking that it maybe why the tests since sunday havent been particularly good??


----------



## T'elle

Hey hope you dont mind but Samzi suggested i join u girls :) i need a team for a bit of encouragement lol!! im going insane here i think me an samzi are keeping eachother sane most of the day lol!! x


----------



## Blondie

you need to dehydrate yourself before going to bed then so it will be nice and strong in the morning. Stop drinking a couple of hours before you go to bed, empty your bladder before bed and it should be super strong by morning :)


----------



## Blondie

Hi T'elle

Welcome to the mad house :) Feel free to dive in and join the fun :)


----------



## samzi

hey toni :D :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Blondie said:


> you need to dehydrate yourself before going to bed then so it will be nice and strong in the morning. Stop drinking a couple of hours before you go to bed, empty your bladder before bed and it should be super strong by morning :)

thanks hun :hugs: i will try that tonight. just finished my glass of coke off, maybe i wont drink anymore now but remember to go to the loo before bed! I dont remember if i did that on saturday night but i deff didnt do it last night and sun :lol:


----------



## emie

Hi ladies is it ok if I jump in too..not sure were I fit in..:hugs:


----------



## samzi

of course :D

:hugs:


----------



## T'elle

Thanks for welcoming me in!! :) xx


----------



## emie

samzi said:


> of course :D
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks just picking up on some of the threads..


----------



## topazicatzbet

T'elle said:


> Thanks for welcoming me in!! :) xx

hey hun, welcome to the team, the more the merrier, this team has been very lucky so far, it wont be long before the rest of us get our :bfp:


----------



## topazicatzbet

emie said:


> Hi ladies is it ok if I jump in too..not sure were I fit in..:hugs:

the more the merrier, welcome!


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> here you go :)
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=the-great-sperm-race

Thanks samzi


----------



## samzi

no worries


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome T'elle and Emie!:hug:


----------



## emie

caitlenc said:


> Welcome T'elle and Emie!:hug:

thanks hun...off to bed now :hugs:


----------



## T'elle

Thanks girls!!! xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> here you go :)
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=the-great-sperm-race

Well after watching that I'm out this month... :(


----------



## flowertot

Blondie- so glad to see you have your 3+. x

stewie - so sorry witch got you. she also got me but i'm now hoping for a boxing day baby x

Welcome to T'elle and Emie x

Samzi - i so hope you get that bfp x

as for me- i'm now on cd 5 and bored of waiting for the big O already! i've started temping on cd3 and going to start opk on cd 10.


----------



## flowertot

Mum2bewaiting said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> here you go :)
> 
> https://www.channel4.com/video/brandless-catchup.jsp?vodBrand=the-great-sperm-race
> 
> Well after watching that I'm out this month... :(Click to expand...

i was thinking how can ANYONE get pregnant?? .............we are all here though :hugs: so we know it CAN and DOES happen every day so keep up the PMA xx


----------



## samzi

morning ladies!


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Lovely leftovers, 

Gosh you lot have been busy, I move away from my pc for all of 5 hours and having to spend a good 15 Min reading all your threads

*Samzi* Have you tested chicken? How many DPO are you chick? (what is the earest?) you really have to stop worrying hunny it's no good for you or little bean (if he's in there) - i know it's easer said than done, PMA!

*Stewie* I'm so sorry :witch: got you this month but with all the :bfp: that's coming out of this group I positive you will get yours next month just in time for the christmas babies, My bets are on you this time (i have a good feeling)

*T'elle and Emie * Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!

*Caitlenc* I think i would be the same with 12 year olds sweaty bodies even with out little roo inside me :rofl:

Emmie i said hi on the 26th to you hunny,


----------



## samzi

I havent tested yet. I woke up and went to the loo (a little :blush:) but it wasnt dark enough so i stopped meself and am now at work! :lol: Not drank anything, going to give it a few hours and then maybe go test, still with FMU of course. Dpo wise...hmm, maybe 11 or so..not entirely sure though!

Edit: My FRER's will hopefully come today :happydance: And if i dont get a BFP on them, then i guess im out.


----------



## tori_cottier

Well I think I've caught up with all you ladies if I've missed you out I'm sorry but i have a memory of a fish!

Well at the moment i have zero symptoms and that even goes for my boobies they've stopped hurting and also think they have stopped being so heavy, which i'm a little concerned about, My Temps are still at 36.2c (which is high for me) and i POAS this morning and they are still dark I think i'm going through that faze that blondie was talking about because there no darker or lighter than yesterday etc, 

The funny thing is I just don't feel pg I'm hoping this isn't a sign, Oh i so wish i was in the 12 week part and then i think i can breath a little and not worriy about every bloody symptom (or lack of in this case)

sorry ladies rant over


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

Welcome Emie :) The more the merrier and get prepared for that :bfp: as this group is all going to be getting them very soon :)

Samzi - I'm so desperate for you to test :)

Tori - don't worry about lack of symptoms - I feel great again this morning :) I used my last IC this morning and the line was far stronger than ever. I only have one FRER and one CB digi left now so trying to space out using them as once they are gone I won't be buying any more tests :rofl:

Ladies - where is that PMA? The great sperm race is not a reason to get disheartened - just look at the number of graduates we have had in Feb and March - if it REALLY was that impossible do you think we'd have had that many already? :) Your :bfp:s are on their way :)

Working from home today as need to take car to garage and about to ring docs to see if I can get an appointment this morning and get things rolling :)


----------



## samzi

:happydance:

ooh just got a text saying my new phone has been dispatched! Hopefully it will come today :D


----------



## samzi

Oh and how long do you think i should wait until i go to the loo again? :rofl: never thought id be asking that!!!


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Oh and how long do you think i should wait until i go to the loo again? :rofl: never thought id be asking that!!!

Are you still holding since last night? (God how do you manage that? ) You should have strong enough pee by now.


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> Oh and how long do you think i should wait until i go to the loo again? :rofl: never thought id be asking that!!!

*NOW GO NOW I DEMAND IT* :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Oh and how long do you think i should wait until i go to the loo again? :rofl: never thought id be asking that!!!
> 
> *NOW GO NOW I DEMAND IT* :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...


I couldn't have put it better myself :rofl::rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> Oh and how long do you think i should wait until i go to the loo again? :rofl: never thought id be asking that!!!
> 
> *NOW GO NOW I DEMAND IT* :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't have put it better myself :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Oh i get really excited on test days (even my own and i'm already PG :rofl: , but it gives me a reason to wake up of a morning with a smile on my face) but honestly I'm worried she's going to pee her pants soon as she hasn't had a wee yet, :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:lol:

i went to the loo when i woke up. got me pot all ready but noticted my wee wasnt dark, so i stopped myself from peeing :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> :lol:
> 
> i went to the loo when i woke up. got me pot all ready but noticted my wee wasnt dark, so i stopped myself from peeing :rofl:


I don't think i could, i've peed 4 times this morning already and need one now, (ohhh that could be a + symptom)

It's not like a cup of tea you know where if you leave the tea bag in longer it get darker lol


----------



## samzi

I need it, but im ignoring it cos i dont want to waste anymore if its not dark enough :blush:


----------



## samzi

Sod it, i am going to the loo and i will be back with my BFN :lol: Oh the PMA its gone right down. Oh well...heres goes!!!


----------



## samzi

Yup...BFN.

Im going to do a FRER tomorrow, if mine come today and then thats it! If i dont come on, on wed then i may do another FRER but i think i am out :(


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> Yup...BFN.
> 
> Im going to do a FRER tomorrow, if mine come today and then thats it! If i dont come on, on wed then i may do another FRER but i think i am out :(

oh hun, i'm sorry.

But if you are only 11 DPO it may be to soon for the IC to pick it up, If you look back on these threads i had the same problem as you as the IC was very faint for a good 3 - 4 days

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Oh Samzi - I'm sorry :( Hopefully you will see a nice :bfp: on a FRER in a day or so :) Fingers x'd

Well dropped car off at garage and went to shop whilst I was there - DH would go mad if he saw my breakfast - a packet of pickled onion monster munch and a twix :rofl::rofl:

Got a doc appointment booked for 4.10pm so nervous about that but it will be good to feel like I'm on my way and registered with doc as being pregnant. Hopefully they will offer me an early scan due to last miscarriage but I won't get my hopes up :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Samzi, as peops kept telling me last month (a 42 day one!!) It isn't over til the :witch: arrives, keep going with the PMA

Welcome aboard T'elle and Emie (? sorry if got that wrong :dohh:)

If the :witch: arrives for me this month I will be sitting DH down to watch the great sperm race as a little pep talk, I feel a bit more optimistic this morning as got loads of CM yesterday and this morning, temps high but steady (I have actually managed to take them around similar times this week :)) and generally just feel good, oohh and a few twinges, not cramps but just feel as though things are happening... (nt sure how long this optimism will last though)

Well, off for a luke warm bath (YUCK) and food shopping... oh what fun

Hope every1 has a good day
:hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Oh Samzi - I'm sorry :( Hopefully you will see a nice :bfp: on a FRER in a day or so :) Fingers x'd
> 
> Well dropped car off at garage and went to shop whilst I was there - DH would go mad if he saw my breakfast - a packet of pickled onion monster munch and a twix :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Got a doc appointment booked for 4.10pm so nervous about that but it will be good to feel like I'm on my way and registered with doc as being pregnant. Hopefully they will offer me an early scan due to last miscarriage but I won't get my hopes up :)

Good luck hun, praying it's better than my first, I'm sure it will be as i think you've mentioned your doctor is TTCing as well so he should have a little bit of Empathy with regards to whats happened with you before.


----------



## samzi

i think my body takes ages to build up the hcg. will do a FRER tomo and see what that is


----------



## Blondie

Aww my two kittens are so cute lying next to me on the sofa - so cute I almost want to cry :cry:

Must be the hormones as I'm not usually such a soppy cow :rofl: - I actually cried whilst watching the news this morning :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning ladies,
good luck at the docs blondie.
samzi, give it another day or too, you still have time to get that BFP!
if not you can join us on cycle 3, its gonna be a lucky cycle.

nothing to report from me, got my reflexology appointment at 1.30 so will report back on that.


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Samzi, as peops kept telling me last month (a 42 day one!!) It isn't over til the :witch: arrives, keep going with the PMA
> 
> Welcome aboard T'elle and Emie (? sorry if got that wrong :dohh:)
> 
> If the :witch: arrives for me this month I will be sitting DH down to watch the great sperm race as a little pep talk, I feel a bit more optimistic this morning as got loads of CM yesterday and this morning, temps high but steady (I have actually managed to take them around similar times this week :)) and generally just feel good, oohh and a few twinges, not cramps but just feel as though things are happening... (nt sure how long this optimism will last though)
> 
> Well, off for a luke warm bath (YUCK) and food shopping... oh what fun
> 
> Hope every1 has a good day:hug:



I know i really can't get use to kuck warm baths as mine is always extremely hot as i like that tingly feeling when you step in, No more of that for the next 9 months :rofl:

Your temps look go, I now wake up at 6am with out any aid of an alarm clock, Most people would go straight to the loo but we sit there while temping it's weird how our body works some times

FX'd for you this month x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> Aww my two kittens are so cute lying next to me on the sofa - so cute I almost want to cry :cry:
> 
> Must be the hormones as I'm not usually such a soppy cow :rofl: - I actually cried whilst watching the news this morning :blush:

oh, hope when i get my BFP that doesnt happen to me, i ll be seriously dehydrated with the amount of cats i have. :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Aww my two kittens are so cute lying next to me on the sofa - so cute I almost want to cry :cry:
> 
> Must be the hormones as I'm not usually such a soppy cow :rofl: - I actually cried whilst watching the news this morning :blush:

Don't even try to take the lime light on crying miss blondie, I bet you haven't cried over sperm men before? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> morning ladies,
> good luck at the docs blondie.
> samzi, give it another day or too, you still have time to get that BFP!
> if not you can join us on cycle 3, its gonna be a lucky cycle.
> 
> nothing to report from me, got my reflexology appointment at 1.30 so will report back on that.

Enjoy your reflexology :) - that is the foot one isn't it? I don't know whether I could cope with anyone touching my feet - far too ticklish :)


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Aww my two kittens are so cute lying next to me on the sofa - so cute I almost want to cry :cry:
> 
> Must be the hormones as I'm not usually such a soppy cow :rofl: - I actually cried whilst watching the news this morning :blush:
> 
> Don't even try to take the lime light on crying miss blondie, I bet you haven't cried over sperm men before? :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Nah no crying over :spermy: - I'll let DH feel the pain for that one :)


----------



## samzi

I think i may take a break from BnB for a little while. I will be back if i get my BFP, but i just need to realx until AF does or doesnt show her face!

thanks for everything you lot :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> I think i may take a break from BnB for a little while. I will be back if i get my BFP, but i just need to realx until AF does or doesnt show her face!
> 
> thanks for everything you lot :hugs: :hugs:

Aww Samzi :hug: please don't lose that PMA honey :hug: we are here if you need us :)


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> I think i may take a break from BnB for a little while. I will be back if i get my BFP, but i just need to realx until AF does or doesnt show her face!
> 
> thanks for everything you lot :hugs: :hugs:

arrr hun, where here for you with or without a :bfp: :cry:


----------



## caitlenc

samzi said:


> I think i may take a break from BnB for a little while. I will be back if i get my BFP, but i just need to realx until AF does or doesnt show her face!
> 
> thanks for everything you lot :hugs: :hugs:

Aww, Samzi, we'll miss you! Hop in any time you want, we're always here for you!:hug:

Blondie and Tori, I watched the movie Juno last night and cried so hard when she had her baby at the end that I could barely breathe!...I win, girls!:rofl:

Mum2Be, your symptoms sound great....I have a really good feeling for you this month! When are you going to start testing? Time for another team :bfp:!!

:hug:To all my other lovely naughties this morning!

Well, I woke up feeling good, just tired. BB's are mildly sore...no other real symptoms. DH says my BB's are bigger...:blush: I suppose that counts as a symptom, too!:rofl:

I tried to watch the Great Sperm Race with DH last night, but channel 4 won't let you watch it online unless you are in Canada or the UK!!:hissy::hissy: We were bummed, hubby and I were really looking forward to it!:dohh:

Have a great day, my lovely ladies!!!:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Stewie - Sorry you are out this month. The :witch: is a right bitch!!! Fingers crossed for that xmas baby.

T'elle and Emie Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!

Blondie - Good luck at the doctors! I am going to push for a 7 week scan when i get my :bfp: don't see why i should have to pay to get peace of mind after all the problems i had last time . . . .

Well i had a lot of Gas last night and it seems what ever i eat it makes me a bit windy! My cold is going but the temps have gone up to 37.04 now so feeling good about this month. Last time i got some brown discharge at 11DPO so will be keeping an eye open for that and from about 6DPO i was really thirsty. It was the gassyness (is that a word??) that happened first last time.


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> Stewie - Sorry you are out this month. The :witch: is a right bitch!!! Fingers crossed for that xmas baby.
> 
> T'elle and Emie Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!
> 
> Blondie - Good luck at the doctors! I am going to push for a 7 week scan when i get my :bfp: don't see why i should have to pay to get peace of mind after all the problems i had last time . . . .
> 
> Well i had a lot of Gas last night and it seems what ever i eat it makes me a bit windy! My cold is going but the temps have gone up to 37.04 now so feeling good about this month. Last time i got some brown discharge at 11DPO so will be keeping an eye open for that and from about 6DPO i was really thirsty. It was the gassyness (is that a word??) that happened first last time.

Sound really good! When are you testing hun?


----------



## emie

tori_cottier said:


> Morning Lovely leftovers,
> 
> Gosh you lot have been busy, I move away from my pc for all of 5 hours and having to spend a good 15 Min reading all your threads
> 
> *Samzi* Have you tested chicken? How many DPO are you chick? (what is the earest?) you really have to stop worrying hunny it's no good for you or little bean (if he's in there) - i know it's easer said than done, PMA!
> 
> *Stewie* I'm so sorry :witch: got you this month but with all the :bfp: that's coming out of this group I positive you will get yours next month just in time for the christmas babies, My bets are on you this time (i have a good feeling)
> 
> *T'elle and Emie * Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!
> 
> *Caitlenc* I think i would be the same with 12 year olds sweaty bodies even with out little roo inside me :rofl:

Thanks I will try to keep up..:hugs:


----------



## emie

Razcox said:


> Stewie - Sorry you are out this month. The :witch: is a right bitch!!! Fingers crossed for that xmas baby.
> 
> T'elle and Emie Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!
> 
> Blondie - Good luck at the doctors! I am going to push for a 7 week scan when i get my :bfp: don't see why i should have to pay to get peace of mind after all the problems i had last time . . . .
> 
> Well i had a lot of Gas last night and it seems what ever i eat it makes me a bit windy! My cold is going but the temps have gone up to 37.04 now so feeling good about this month. Last time i got some brown discharge at 11DPO so will be keeping an eye open for that and from about 6DPO i was really thirsty. It was the gassyness (is that a word??) that happened first last time.

Thanks Razcox I will try to keep up with you guys...:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Well i am going to wait untill AF is due as last cycle i tested on 10DPO and got a :bfn: so i don't think my body builds up the HCG until later. I only got a very very faint line on the day af was due with an IC HPT so i don't want to get all upset over a faulse negative. So the 5th april is D - day or should i call it T-Day! :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox - I remember you telling me my gassiness and huge thirst were the two main symptoms that you had when I was getting them. Hopefully it's a sign that you have a :bfp: on the way :) Fingers x'd

It seems ages til you test - I'm so impatient - hate waiting :rofl:


----------



## emie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Samzi, as peops kept telling me last month (a 42 day one!!) It isn't over til the :witch: arrives, keep going with the PMA
> 
> Welcome aboard T'elle and Emie (? sorry if got that wrong :dohh:)
> 
> If the :witch: arrives for me this month I will be sitting DH down to watch the great sperm race as a little pep talk, I feel a bit more optimistic this morning as got loads of CM yesterday and this morning, temps high but steady (I have actually managed to take them around similar times this week :)) and generally just feel good, oohh and a few twinges, not cramps but just feel as though things are happening... (nt sure how long this optimism will last though)
> 
> Well, off for a luke warm bath (YUCK) and food shopping... oh what fun
> 
> Hope every1 has a good day
> :hug:

thanks yup got it right...mum2bewaiting xx


----------



## Blondie

ooooh just been lying with head on deaf kitten - she smells of doughnuts - very tempted to take a bite and see if she tastes like them. Good job I'm vegetarian :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I NEED doungnuts now :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

emie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Stewie - Sorry you are out this month. The :witch: is a right bitch!!! Fingers crossed for that xmas baby.
> 
> T'elle and Emie Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!
> 
> Blondie - Good luck at the doctors! I am going to push for a 7 week scan when i get my :bfp: don't see why i should have to pay to get peace of mind after all the problems i had last time . . . .
> 
> Well i had a lot of Gas last night and it seems what ever i eat it makes me a bit windy! My cold is going but the temps have gone up to 37.04 now so feeling good about this month. Last time i got some brown discharge at 11DPO so will be keeping an eye open for that and from about 6DPO i was really thirsty. It was the gassyness (is that a word??) that happened first last time.
> 
> Thanks Razcox I will try to keep up with you guys...:hugs:Click to expand...


LOL, we do tend to chat a lot on here.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yeah and its mainly through the day when we all should be working,
arent we all good employees


----------



## Blondie

Tell me about it - I'm supposed to be working from home today and I haven't even switched on my work laptop yet :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im a good girl today, not back at work til mon, i only work 3 days a week.


----------



## emie

hi I will catch up with you all later..:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

caitlenc said:


> Mum2Be, your symptoms sound great....I have a really good feeling for you this month! When are you going to start testing? Time for another team :bfp:!!

Well 9dpo is Sun, 1st of April sounds like a cool day to test (April fool if it is negative, AF is due on the 5th, FF friend has put my testing date on about the 9th... but there is no way that will hold out until then.... would say wed... but think will probably do IC on sun cos I won't be able to hold on any longer without POAS :rofl::rofl:

Sad to see u go again Samzi :hugs:

Where do u go for reflexology Beth?


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Be, your symptoms sound great....I have a really good feeling for you this month! When are you going to start testing? Time for another team :bfp:!!
> 
> Well 9dpo is Sun, 1st of April sounds like a cool day to test (April fool if it is negative, AF is due on the 5th, FF friend has put my testing date on about the 9th... but there is no way that will hold out until then.... would say wed... but think will probably do IC on sun cos I won't be able to hold on any longer without POAS :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sad to see u go again Samzi :hugs:
> 
> Where do u go for reflexology Beth?Click to expand...

I thought 1st April was on Wednesday not Sunday? :)

Oooh I can't wait til we get to another busy testing time :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Be, your symptoms sound great....I have a really good feeling for you this month! When are you going to start testing? Time for another team :bfp:!!
> 
> Well 9dpo is Sun, 1st of April sounds like a cool day to test (April fool if it is negative, AF is due on the 5th, FF friend has put my testing date on about the 9th... but there is no way that will hold out until then.... would say wed... but think will probably do IC on sun cos I won't be able to hold on any longer without POAS :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sad to see u go again Samzi :hugs:
> 
> Where do u go for reflexology Beth?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought 1st April was on Wednesday not Sunday? :)
> 
> Oooh I can't wait til we get to another busy testing time :)Click to expand...

It is, I was just listing my options :rofl:


----------



## T'elle

RIGHT!!!

i think its time i start taking control of the :witch: im not sitting around here waiting for her to turn up im making sure she knows she is not welcome!!! shes ten days late and not giving me my 2 lines on the hpt's so im putting my foot down i have bought 15 pregnancy tests and no time to waste LoL! im going to test everyday and im gong to hunt high and low for that :bfp: and im not going to stop until i find it!!!! 

rant over :happydance: lol xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Be, your symptoms sound great....I have a really good feeling for you this month! When are you going to start testing? Time for another team :bfp:!!
> 
> Well 9dpo is Sun, 1st of April sounds like a cool day to test (April fool if it is negative, AF is due on the 5th, FF friend has put my testing date on about the 9th... but there is no way that will hold out until then.... would say wed... but think will probably do IC on sun cos I won't be able to hold on any longer without POAS :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Sad to see u go again Samzi :hugs:
> 
> Where do u go for reflexology Beth?Click to expand...

they were doing a special day in robert ogden for donations of £5


----------



## Razcox

Mum2Be - You are due AF the same day as me!! Heres hoping she stays away this month and we both get our :bfp:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

bugger :hissy::hissy::hissy:

We have an acupuncturist that works with us, I haven't met her yet but was considering giving that a go...
It's a shame that we don't always get to hear about what's going on in the Robert Ogden centre....
Was it good Beth?


----------



## topazicatzbet

right just got back from my reflexology, it was really good very relaxing.
told her i was ttc so she focused on my ovaries, she didnt detect any problems there :happydance:

she was able to detect other problems i had such as my problem with my jaw which i thought was very cool. im gonna look at finding somewhere to go regularly. might try and fit in a session around ovulation.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> Mum2Be - You are due AF the same day as me!! Heres hoping she stays away this month and we both get our :bfp:

When are u going to start testing?? I think Wednesday is more realistic, but think that I may not hold out past Sunday (9dpo) FX'ed!!!


----------



## flowertot

Morning girls hope you are all ok today. 

sorry to hear you're leaving us for a while Samzi, make sure you come back again soon!

Well i signed up on FF last night and i'm finding it so confusing!! a friend of mine is on it so think i'm going to get her round to my house to give me some FF lessons :rofl:

i'm starting my opk in a few days too but i'm not sure if i should only test once a day or put it up to twice a day?? i've read about people missing the surge and i don't want this to happen. any advice??


----------



## Razcox

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Mum2Be - You are due AF the same day as me!! Heres hoping she stays away this month and we both get our :bfp:
> 
> When are u going to start testing?? I think Wednesday is more realistic, but think that I may not hold out past Sunday (9dpo) FX'ed!!!Click to expand...

Well i am going to wait until 5th, last cycle i tested with a IC HPT at 10DPO and got a :bfn: then on the day AF was due i got a very faint :bfp: didn't get a strong one until 16DPO. This may have been a sign that it was doomed from the start (not enough HCG) or that my body doesn't process it very well into the urine.


----------



## flowertot

i meant to say afternoon girls! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

T'elle said:


> RIGHT!!!
> 
> i think its time i start taking control of the :witch: im not sitting around here waiting for her to turn up im making sure she knows she is not welcome!!! shes ten days late and not giving me my 2 lines on the hpt's so im putting my foot down i have bought 15 pregnancy tests and no time to waste LoL! im going to test everyday and im gong to hunt high and low for that :bfp: and im not going to stop until i find it!!!!
> 
> rant over :happydance: lol xxx


Good lass that what we like to see PMA you'll fined your lines i promise, have you had any symptoms?


----------



## caitlenc

T'elle said:


> RIGHT!!!
> 
> i think its time i start taking control of the :witch: im not sitting around here waiting for her to turn up im making sure she knows she is not welcome!!! shes ten days late and not giving me my 2 lines on the hpt's so im putting my foot down i have bought 15 pregnancy tests and no time to waste LoL! im going to test everyday and im gong to hunt high and low for that :bfp: and im not going to stop until i find it!!!!
> 
> rant over :happydance: lol xxx

I love the PMA!!! Good luck, hunni!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Hmm well it wasn't the nice doctor I usually see - was another man....


Basically got told "come back when you are 8 weeks pregnant or if you miscarry before then, congratulations"

no test, no calculating due dates, asking when last period was etc - just took my word that I was 5 and a half weeks and that was it.

God I think that even beats Tori and Razcox for first GP experience :rofl::rofl:

Looks like i will be paying for a private early scan at 8 weeks then as probably won't get to see a midwife until about 10/12 weeks.


----------



## tori_cottier

Oh my god, Well after stressing about the lack of symptoms i've been having and the CB giving me a 1-2 weeks last friday i plucked up the courage to do another CB and it's come out with 2-3 week, 
I'm so thrilled. I can now go away on our little weekend away and chill with out the throught of something negative! May even leave my POAS's at home (well i have put "may" in there lol)


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Morning girls hope you are all ok today.
> 
> sorry to hear you're leaving us for a while Samzi, make sure you come back again soon!
> 
> Well i signed up on FF last night and i'm finding it so confusing!! a friend of mine is on it so think i'm going to get her round to my house to give me some FF lessons :rofl:
> 
> i'm starting my opk in a few days too but i'm not sure if i should only test once a day or put it up to twice a day?? i've read about people missing the surge and i don't want this to happen. any advice??

I used them once a day to start with at about 5pm and then once the lines were starting to get stronger or I thought I was nearer ovulation I used to do them twice.


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Oh my god, Well after stressing about the lack of symptoms i've been having and the CB giving me a 1-2 weeks last friday i plucked up the courage to do another CB and it's come out with 2-3 week,
> I'm so thrilled. I can now go away on our little weekend away and chill with out the throught of something negative! May even leave my POAS's at home (well i have put "may" in there :bfp:)

Fantastic Tori - that is pretty much when I got my 2-3 weeks aswell, got my 3+ at 5w2d :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god, Well after stressing about the lack of symptoms i've been having and the CB giving me a 1-2 weeks last friday i plucked up the courage to do another CB and it's come out with 2-3 week,
> I'm so thrilled. I can now go away on our little weekend away and chill with out the throught of something negative! May even leave my POAS's at home (well i have put "may" in there :bfp:)
> 
> Fantastic Tori - that is pretty much when I got my 2-3 weeks aswell, got my 3+ at 5w2d :)Click to expand...

Your proably the one person who knows how much seeing those word and numbers can make you smile, honestly i've gone through crying with joy to my face hurting with smiling in the space of 5 min, I'm just really happy!! thanks for sticking with me and giving me constant PMA x


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats tori bet it was great to see that, can wait to see it myself, hell i ll settle for just a faint line at the mo, which should be in about 3 weeks time.

i ve just been and bought loads of grapefruit juice, come on ewcm.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Hmm well it wasn't the nice doctor I usually see - was another man....
> 
> 
> Basically got told "come back when you are 8 weeks pregnant or if you miscarry before then, congratulations"
> 
> no test, no calculating due dates, asking when last period was etc - just took my word that I was 5 and a half weeks and that was it.
> 
> God I think that even beats Tori and Razcox for first GP experience :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Looks like i will be paying for a private early scan at 8 weeks then as probably won't get to see a midwife until about 10/12 weeks.

God i can't believe the NHS's abilities to piss people off, I'm doing th esame with the scan as i just want to see it now not at 12 weeks, thinking also demanding my normal doctor each time even if i have to camp out on his front door, 

i'm sorry hun your nearly 8 weeks so time should soon fly by!


----------



## Blondie

Well still fuming about doctor visit so just booked an early scan with Babybond for 11th April when I will be 7w5d - so when I do go back to docs I will be able to tell him size of baby, rate of the heartbeat and even show him a bloody picture of it :fuming: emoticon needed :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay only 2w2d til we get to see mini blondie:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> yay only 2w2d til we get to see mini blondie:happydance:

I so so so so so hope so :) Fingers x'd


----------



## topazicatzbet

this one is sticky, you will get to see it.


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> yay only 2w2d til we get to see mini blondie:happydance:
> 
> I so so so so so hope so :) Fingers x'dClick to expand...

your bloody always one step ahead missus :rofl::rofl: We all know it's a sticky one but is it two?


----------



## samzi

Just came on to say..my FRER's came :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> Just came on to say..my FRER's came :happydance:

I knew you'ld be back :rofl: remember to come on here with the results x


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> yay only 2w2d til we get to see mini blondie:happydance:
> 
> I so so so so so hope so :) Fingers x'dClick to expand...
> 
> your bloody always one step ahead missus :rofl::rofl: We all know it's a sticky one but is it two?Click to expand...

I used to think I'd love two but there is an increased risk of problems with twins so almost hoping it isn't.

One of my sisters miscarried identical twin boys at 10 weeks a few years ago, oh and another one of my sisters gave birth to identical twin boys last year - but I don't think identical twins are a hereditory things are they? thought it was fraternal twins which ran in families?

Oh god you have me worrying now :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> Just came on to say..my FRER's came :happydance:


Just can't stay away? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ooh when are you testing with them? Got to come back to tell us the results?


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> Well still fuming about doctor visit so just booked an early scan with Babybond for 11th April when I will be 7w5d - so when I do go back to docs I will be able to tell him size of baby, rate of the heartbeat and even show him a bloody picture of it :fuming: emoticon needed :rofl:

Oooh, Blondie, my first scan is on the 13th, when I'll be 7+4, so we can compare piccies!!! :happydance::happydance: I, too, am counting down the days, wish I could wake up tomorrow and have it be 2 weeks from now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay mini caitlen too, :happydance::happydance:
cant wait to see these pics


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Well still fuming about doctor visit so just booked an early scan with Babybond for 11th April when I will be 7w5d - so when I do go back to docs I will be able to tell him size of baby, rate of the heartbeat and even show him a bloody picture of it :fuming: emoticon needed :rofl:
> 
> Oooh, Blondie, my first scan is on the 13th, when I'll be 7+4, so we can compare piccies!!! :happydance::happydance: I, too, am counting down the days, wish I could wake up tomorrow and have it be 2 weeks from now!Click to expand...


Oh i feel so left out :cry::rofl:, Going to book mine tomorrow now :happydance::happydance:

but still will be a week behind you and blondie ohhh you'll be able to tell me of your experences of birth just before i go in (not sure if that a good thing or bad thing)


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> congrats tori bet it was great to see that, can wait to see it myself, hell i ll settle for just a faint line at the mo, which should be in about 3 weeks time.
> 
> i ve just been and bought loads of grapefruit juice, come on ewcm.

You will honestly, Can' wait for all of us to get our :bfp: and then move the naughty club over to 1st tri (god do you think they are ready for us :rofl:) 

and with your reflexy thingy (sorry don't know how to spell it) your sure to enhance the ov time x


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> yay only 2w2d til we get to see mini blondie:happydance:
> 
> I so so so so so hope so :) Fingers x'dClick to expand...
> 
> your bloody always one step ahead missus :rofl::rofl: We all know it's a sticky one but is it two?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to think I'd love two but there is an increased risk of problems with twins so almost hoping it isn't.
> 
> One of my sisters miscarried identical twin boys at 10 weeks a few years ago, oh and another one of my sisters gave birth to identical twin boys last year - but I don't think identical twins are a hereditory things are they? thought it was fraternal twins which ran in families?
> 
> Oh god you have me worrying now :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh i'm sorry didn't mean to worry you :dohh: you'll be fine this one's in you till the end!!


----------



## tori_cottier

well i'm off for my long weekend away (so very excited) so will speak to all you lovely ladies on tuesday (i'm sure i should of booked tuesday off just to read all your threads while i've been away), 

Hope every one is ok

miss you's 

:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

have a great time tori, hope the ms doesnt ruin it.


----------



## Blondie

Have a lovely weekend Tori :)


----------



## caitlenc

Bye Tori, have fun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could come back, my hcg levels are dropping so I am waiting to miscarry and thought when I am ready to try again, I want to be a naughty again.


----------



## T'elle

had a few symptoms and a VERY VERY faint bfp this morning on an IC but tonight i have started bleeding and slightly cramping :( so im alot of doubt now :( xxx


----------



## T'elle

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could come back, my hcg levels are dropping so I am waiting to miscarry and thought when I am ready to try again, I want to be a naughty again.

aww so sorry to hear that hun xxx


----------



## Blondie

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could come back, my hcg levels are dropping so I am waiting to miscarry and thought when I am ready to try again, I want to be a naughty again.

Oh no - sorry to hear that boylovesgirl :hug:

Of course you are welcome to come back :) , I hope things sort themselves out soon for you and you can jump back on the TTC bandwagon soon :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

T'elle said:


> had a few symptoms and a VERY VERY faint bfp this morning on an IC but tonight i have started bleeding and slightly cramping :( so im alot of doubt now :( xxx

Oh no - sorry T'elle :hug:

Are you sure it is a proper bleed and couldn't be an implantation bleed? Could the line on the IC have been an evap?

Hopefully today there won't be any more bleeding and you will get a stronger line on a test :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

I get the feeling it will be pretty quiet on here without Samzi and Tori over the next couple of days but I'll try and keep you all entertained and the PMA levels up whilst they are gone :)

Feeling really sick this morning - spent the entire drive in heaving and hoping my stomach will settle a bit this morning as at the moment it feels like I could thrown up any minute :( But taking it as a good sign so trying not to let the feeling crap get me down :)

Ran out of ginger biscuits in my desk drawer so somehow got to make it through to lunchtime with no snacks - god knows how I will survive :rofl: - well ok i have an apple but hardly the same as gingernuts is it? :(

Got nothing planned for this weekend as my parents were supposed to be here so think I might start decorating our bedroom as we haven't changed it since we moved in and have some samples in the garage waiting to be used up - oooh and going to order a new bed - get this the bed is going to be 7ft wide and 7'3" long :happydance: - both me and DH are really tall (no chance of a short baby then!) and we are sick of our feet hanging off the edge of the bed and the cats attacking them. And with a 7ft wide bed it will hopefully have room when I start expanding - 2 of us and the cats are just too much for our normal kingsize (even though we are both skinny - we both like lots of room :rofl: ).


----------



## topazicatzbet

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could come back, my hcg levels are dropping so I am waiting to miscarry and thought when I am ready to try again, I want to be a naughty again.

so sorry to hear this hun :hug: ofcourse your welcome back


----------



## topazicatzbet

T'elle said:


> had a few symptoms and a VERY VERY faint bfp this morning on an IC but tonight i have started bleeding and slightly cramping :( so im alot of doubt now :( xxx

oh hun i hope it all works out, lots of women bleed in early pg


----------



## Blondie

Oh and I am now at the dreaded 5w4d when I miscarried last time round - no sign of anything this morning except tons of creamy/watery CM so taking it as a good sign :happydance::happydance:

And DH is very excited about the thought of an early scan - keeps asking me what we will see (bless him - he asked whether we would be able to tell whether it was a boy or a girl yet :rofl::rofl::rofl: ) - poor darling has no idea so I've handed him back his copy of A Blokes Guide to Pregnancy and told him to do some homework :)


----------



## samzi

hi all.

did the frer and it was neg so thats that. roll on AF on wed so can get started with the next cycle :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> hi all.
> 
> did the frer and it was neg so thats that. roll on AF on wed so can get started with the next cycle :)

Awww honey - I'm sorry, I was convinced with all those symtoms you were heading for a :bfp: aswell. Well it's not over until the :witch: arrives so keep that PMA going :)


----------



## samzi

if no sign of her by thur i will do my other frer. thanks, me too but obviously not :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!

Samzi - Sorry you got a :bfn: but it is still early days yet so keep with the PMA. As i have said before i didn't get a good :bfp: until the day after AF was due. At 10dpo i got a :bfn: but was preggers.

Boylovesgirl - So So sorry to hear about your HCG levels, its awful waiting for the bleeding to come. But it does get easier as as soon as you are ready to TTC again you are more then welcome at the mad house! :hug:

Blondie - Can't believe your doctor was such an Ass!!!! After having a MC you would think they would be a bit more understanding!!!!!! I want a scan at 7 weeks as well but i am going to try and push the doctor to book me in with the NHS. If that doesn't work where did you book yours? How do i find out how to book a scan in my area??

Well i am now 5DPO and i am still Gassy! Which is a bit of a problem when i work in a call centre surrounded my other people :rofl: Also got a fair bit of creamy yellowish CM and my temp has gone up to 37.07, and that has nothing to do with the cold which has nearly gone now. Still got a very runny nose though, lots of mucus . . . . Nice!


----------



## Blondie

Razcox - I opted to use Babybond for an early scan - it was either them or at the hospital in newcastle but the one in newcastle only does wed and thurs evenings and as we are away in week 8 down in London I decided to get it done at Babybond instead. Costs £95 but for peace of mind I don't care about the money. Just booked it online through their website - had to pay £30 deposit now but if I cancel up to 48 hours before the appointment then I will get that back.

I'm still fuming at my doctor - will make sure I never go back to see that one again - it was almost as if he was saying - well you will probably mc again so won't bother referring you to a midwife yet :fuming:


----------



## ThatGirl

how many left overs im still waiting to ov ;( x


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Razcox - I opted to use Babybond for an early scan - it was either them or at the hospital in newcastle but the one in newcastle only does wed and thurs evenings and as we are away in week 8 down in London I decided to get it done at Babybond instead. Costs £95 but for peace of mind I don't care about the money. Just booked it online through their website - had to pay £30 deposit now but if I cancel up to 48 hours before the appointment then I will get that back.
> 
> I'm still fuming at my doctor - will make sure I never go back to see that one again - it was almost as if he was saying - well you will probably mc again so won't bother referring you to a midwife yet :fuming:

I would be pretty mad as well!!! They just don't seem to give a monkies do they? Thanks for the info i will have a look see if there is a place round here. There is a EPAU in Shrewsbury who scanned me last time so if the doc won't refer me then i will call them direct see what they say. All this is gettin a wee bit ahead of my self though isn't it as i don't even have a :bfp: yet! Hows that for PMA!!! :rofl:

Here is my chart if you want a sqizz, i'm guessing youre gettin withdrawal from looking at all the piccys! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Razcox - I opted to use Babybond for an early scan - it was either them or at the hospital in newcastle but the one in newcastle only does wed and thurs evenings and as we are away in week 8 down in London I decided to get it done at Babybond instead. Costs £95 but for peace of mind I don't care about the money. Just booked it online through their website - had to pay £30 deposit now but if I cancel up to 48 hours before the appointment then I will get that back.
> 
> I'm still fuming at my doctor - will make sure I never go back to see that one again - it was almost as if he was saying - well you will probably mc again so won't bother referring you to a midwife yet :fuming:
> 
> I would be pretty mad as well!!! They just don't seem to give a monkies do they? Thanks for the info i will have a look see if there is a place round here. There is a EPAU in Shrewsbury who scanned me last time so if the doc won't refer me then i will call them direct see what they say. All this is gettin a wee bit ahead of my self though isn't it as i don't even have a :bfp: yet! Hows that for PMA!!! :rofl:
> 
> Here is my chart if you want a sqizz, i'm guessing youre gettin withdrawal from looking at all the piccys!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762Click to expand...

Oooh those temps are looking very nice and I see FF has pinned your ovulation now :) - fingers crossed that those temps keep rising nicely and you start getting more and more symptoms as the days go on :)

I love your PMA by the way :)


----------



## emie

wow ladies you have been busy....:rofl: 5 pages to catch up on ...I dont think I could keep up..:juggle:you are really all :comp: geeks....:hugs:


----------



## samzi

Last time i didnt get a bfp until i was over a week late, so its not over yet!!

Also my temp went down quite a bit from yesterdays :huh:


----------



## 21p1eco

Hi, can i join your team please? my name is emilie, im on cycle day 9, testing on the 16th april.


----------



## Razcox

21p1eco said:


> Hi, can i join your team please? my name is emilie, im on cycle day 9, testing on the 16th april.

Sure welcome to the mad house, be prepared for Blondie to be begging for you to POAS though! :rofl: Not long to go until OV then, fingers crossed you you xx


----------



## caitlenc

Yikes, ladies, all I did was go to bed, and I have 3 pages to read!!:rofl: 

Good Morning, my lovelies!!

Blondie, congrats for hitting 5+4, so glad everything seems to be getting on so well!:hugs:

Samzi, sorry about your :bfn:, but in the tradition of PMA, it's not over til the :witch: comes!!!

I am feeling good this morning, although tired, which is weird since I went to bed at 8:30 last night!:rofl: Oh, and BB pain is back with a vengeance. Also, I am mighty bloated...look 4 months preggo already!:dohh: As a woman who is not small to begin with, I am truly hoping that symptom passes quickly!:blush:

Have a fabulous day, my lovelies!!!:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

21p1eco said:


> Hi, can i join your team please? my name is emilie, im on cycle day 9, testing on the 16th april.

Welcome!! Thrilled to have you!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could come back, my hcg levels are dropping so I am waiting to miscarry and thought when I am ready to try again, I want to be a naughty again.


Oh, wow, I am so sorry for your loss! Welcome back, sweetie.:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

21p1eco said:


> Hi, can i join your team please? my name is emilie, im on cycle day 9, testing on the 16th april.

Hi 21 - sorry but your name is going to have to shortened to that as it's just a bit too strange to remember the whole thing :) Welcome to the madhouse - will put you down for testing on the 16th :)


----------



## caitlenc

T'elle said:


> had a few symptoms and a VERY VERY faint bfp this morning on an IC but tonight i have started bleeding and slightly cramping :( so im alot of doubt now :( xxx

Oh, sorry to hear that, hun.:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

I miss Tori...:cry:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> I miss Tori...:cry:

So do I :)


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> I am feeling good this morning, although tired, which is weird since I went to bed at 8:30 last night!:rofl: Oh, and BB pain is back with a vengeance. Also, I am mighty bloated...look 4 months preggo already!:dohh: As a woman who is not small to begin with, I am truly hoping that symptom passes quickly!:blush:
> 
> Have a fabulous day, my lovelies!!!:hug:

Sounds like you have symptoms galore today Caitlenc - great isn't it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling good this morning, although tired, which is weird since I went to bed at 8:30 last night!:rofl: Oh, and BB pain is back with a vengeance. Also, I am mighty bloated...look 4 months preggo already!:dohh: As a woman who is not small to begin with, I am truly hoping that symptom passes quickly!:blush:
> 
> Have a fabulous day, my lovelies!!!:hug:
> 
> Sounds like you have symptoms galore today Caitlenc - great isn't it :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:It is great, I'm just glad I'm not naseous yet!! Lines are getting darker, too, and my CB digis finall came, so hoping for a 3+ tonight or tomorrow morning!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Save it for tomorrow FMU Caitlenc as you are only just over 5w mark and want to make sure HCG is as concentrated as possible to get that 3+ reading :)

Think I was 5w2d with FMU when I got my 3+ :)


----------



## Razcox

ohh this is all so exciting, can't wait until next week when i get to POAS too! Really hope i get a :bfp: so i can join the knocked up naughties!


----------



## emie

Razcox said:


> ohh this is all so exciting, can't wait until next week when i get to POAS too! Really hope i get a :bfp: so i can join the knocked up naughties!

Sending you :bfp::dust::dust:its you turn next hun...:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> ohh this is all so exciting, can't wait until next week when i get to POAS too! Really hope i get a :bfp: so i can join the knocked up naughties!

I'm excited for you Razcox :happydance: 

Fingers crossed you have a :bfp: brewing in there :)


----------



## Blondie

Oooh and I forgot to say Razcox - as I was driving to work this morning I saw a man walking a dog in Gateshead and it was identical to the one in your sig :) Made me think of you - I almost parked up car and asked him about it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## T'elle

well bleeding has stopped nothing since my last post no cramps or af pains i think im safe for now, think it was implantation bleeding will wait two weeks to see if i get a stronger test :) xxx


----------



## Blondie

T'elle said:


> well bleeding has stopped nothing since my last post no cramps or af pains i think im safe for now, think it was implantation bleeding will wait two weeks to see if i get a stronger test :) xxx

Sorry - WHAT? wait 2 weeks until you take another test? :o

If there is no more sign of bleeding then maybe wait another couple of days to :test: but not 2 weeks - I can't wait 2 weeks :)


----------



## meemee

hello ladies!
its 1am over here in nz and ive just got home from the kings of leon concert!!!
it was AMAZING :D
good to see everyones keeping up the pma :)
is it normal to have positive opks for 3 days straight? actually going on 4 now!


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> T'elle said:
> 
> 
> well bleeding has stopped nothing since my last post no cramps or af pains i think im safe for now, think it was implantation bleeding will wait two weeks to see if i get a stronger test :) xxx
> 
> Sorry - WHAT? wait 2 weeks until you take another test? :o
> 
> If there is no more sign of bleeding then maybe wait another couple of days to :test: but not 2 weeks - I can't wait 2 weeks :)Click to expand...


I agree....TEST!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> ohh this is all so exciting, can't wait until next week when i get to POAS too! Really hope i get a :bfp: so i can join the knocked up naughties!
> 
> I'm excited for you Razcox :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed you have a :bfp: brewing in there :)Click to expand...


Razcox, I just KNOW it's your month!!!:hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emie

:test::test:


----------



## samzi

toni :hugs: glad it stopped. you still going to the EPU??


----------



## Razcox

I really hope it is my month, but even if its not i am so glad we didn't wait a month after the MC, stupid doctors what do they know!! LOL


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> toni :hugs: glad it stopped. you still going to the EPU??

hi hun no im going to stay at home and relax becaue they really do stress me out over there! but i testsed this morning and got a :bfn: but its nothing to worry about apparantly because my mum didnt get a pos at all until 6 months on me, but i know i am preg because ive had a faint :bfp: yest so :) gonna kick my feet back and relax see how things progress xxx


----------



## Blondie

meemee said:


> hello ladies!
> its 1am over here in nz and ive just got home from the kings of leon concert!!!
> it was AMAZING :D
> good to see everyones keeping up the pma :)
> is it normal to have positive opks for 3 days straight? actually going on 4 now!

Hi Meemee

Sounds like you have one big LH surge ongoing there so hopefully any day now that little eggy will be free to meet :spermy: :) Keep :sex: and make sure there is an army of :spermy: waiting for it :)


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> I really hope it is my month, but even if its not i am so glad we didn't wait a month after the MC, stupid doctors what do they know!! LOL

Crazy isn't it - they only say wait a month so they can date it properly - like you need a proper period to date it - do they not realise that us ladies know our cycles inside out by now :)

We started trying straight away aswell though I wasn't using opks so missed ovulation :dohh: as it was late but the second time right we definitely caught it :happydance:


----------



## samzi

T'elle said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> toni :hugs: glad it stopped. you still going to the EPU??
> 
> hi hun no im going to stay at home and relax becaue they really do stress me out over there! but i testsed this morning and got a :bfn: but its nothing to worry about apparantly because my mum didnt get a pos at all until 6 months on me, but i know i am preg because ive had a faint :bfp: yest so :) gonna kick my feet back and relax see how things progress xxxClick to expand...

I will be so so excited when you get your full on BFP :hugs: 

:happydance::


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> I really hope it is my month, but even if its not i am so glad we didn't wait a month after the MC, stupid doctors what do they know!! LOL
> 
> Crazy isn't it - they only say wait a month so they can date it properly - like you need a proper period to date it - do they not realise that us ladies know our cycles inside out by now :)
> 
> We started trying straight away aswell though I wasn't using opks so missed ovulation :dohh: as it was late but the second time right we definitely caught it :happydance:Click to expand...

Same as me then, i would have missed it if not for the OPK's, thank god for ebay and the IC OPKS!! I think i used about 20 this cycle :rofl: Still if it means we caught the egg and are getting that :bfp: again then i really don't care!


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> T'elle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> toni :hugs: glad it stopped. you still going to the EPU??
> 
> hi hun no im going to stay at home and relax becaue they really do stress me out over there! but i testsed this morning and got a :bfn: but its nothing to worry about apparantly because my mum didnt get a pos at all until 6 months on me, but i know i am preg because ive had a faint :bfp: yest so :) gonna kick my feet back and relax see how things progress xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I will be so so excited when you get your full on BFP :hugs:
> 
> :happydance::Click to expand...

Thanks hun i hope u do too!!! :) im excited now but relaxing watching maury lol!!! xx


----------



## samzi

:lol: ok for some. Im at work and finishing 10 mins early, woo go me!! :rofl: Off to bf's tonight for the weekend :happydance:


----------



## T'elle

awww yay !!! :) xxx


----------



## Razcox

Stuck at work as well until 5pm and its my turn to do the sat so i am in tomorrow AS WELL!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Blondie

I think it's almost time for me to get out of work as I'm bored bored bored bored bored today - roll on the weekend :happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

Im so annoyed you know? Im still feeling exactly the same as the past two weeks and then i go and get a BFN on a FRER :hissy:

Not a happy bunny.


----------



## topazicatzbet

i hate this bit of my cycle, waiting for ov. its worse than the 2ww. at least then i can symptom spot to keep myself busy.

i dont even get to have fun :sex: like you guys.

im bored, roll on next weekend.


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
I am new to all this am ttc baby no.1 and am in 3rd cycle
3 days into this cycle - hoping 3rd time lucky!!
x x


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
I am new to all this am ttc baby no.1 and am in 3rd cycle
3 days into this cycle - hoping 3rd time lucky!!
x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome to the group. this cycle is a lucky cycle we have all decieded


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> i hate this bit of my cycle, waiting for ov. its worse than the 2ww. at least then i can symptom spot to keep myself busy.
> 
> i dont even get to have fun :sex: like you guys.
> 
> im bored, roll on next weekend.

Ahh but you have a nice cbfm to play with this month Beth :) surely that should add some excitement to ovulation spotting :)

And as for sex - give me a vibrator anyday (but don't tell the huddie :rofl::rofl:)


----------



## topazicatzbet

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Freyasmum

Good morning Leftovers.
Well, Saturday morning here, just a few days now until either the :witch: arrives or I POAS. I'm really hoping I get to POAS, although I'm just not feeling it.

You guys do too much talking when I'm not around - it takes me FOREVER to read it all, then by the time I get to the end I can't remember what went on to comment to everyone :rofl: 
I'd like to claim baby-brain, but I'm not pregnant and Freya is 3.5 now so I'm not sure I can use that excuse! :rofl: :rofl:

Welcome to all our new Leftovers!! :hugs: Hopefully we'll all get to change the signature to Knocked Up Naughties soon.

T'Elle - You have an amazing attitude! You come across as being really calm (which is unusual around here!). I hope that bean is a sticky one.

Blondie - Your new bed sounds like it's nearly as big as our house!!! :rofl: Should be plenty of room for You, DH, cats & Bump. Congrats for making it past 5w4d! :hugs:

Samzi - :hugs: Sorry to hear about your BFN. Hopefully it's just coz you're testing too early and it will turn positive soon.

I give up. Sorry to everyone I've left out (again!). :hugs: to all. 
Keep up the PMA!!!
:dust:


----------



## T'elle

im not usually calm at all about this lol but for some reason im soooooo chilled lol, got alot of slippery cm and spotting twice now in the am but feeling good :) i think im 90% sure this is it!!! xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, there is far to much for me to quote, but Hello to the newbies, hope u are as lucky as many others on this team!! :dust:
Congrats on all the pregnancy symptoms Blondie and Caitlenc :happydance:
FX'ed for a good 9 months T'elle,
Razcox, ur 1 day behind me, my temps haven't dropped thou... should they?
Samzi, it ain't over til the :witch: arrives
I have only been at work today and there is so much to catch up on, Tori'll regret going away when she has to catch up on it all :rofl::rofl:

Well, I'm shattered, in fact have been for the last 2 days, so off to :sleep: shortly. FF has given me 50 pregnany points. was really gassy yesterday, just tired, a bit snotty and my bb's a bit tingly.... we shall c :muaha:

I'm at work tomoroow so probably won't get chance to catch up properly again til sun

Have a good weekend everyone

:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Well, girls, spent the afternoon at the hospital with ectopic pregnancy scare...had bad cramps and shoulder pain, and doctor referred me for ultrasound. Initially they saw no yolk sac and thought something was wrong...Beta came back at 9,000, and Doc said there should be a yolk sac at that number. I was freaking out. She did another ultrasound, and BINGO! Saw the yolk sac right away, and all looks good! We even have a picture of the little bean! I have to go for a follow-up Beta on Monday, and I'm exhausted from all the stress and worry, but all looks good, thank God! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## meemee

oh caitlen thatd be a horrible thing to go through!!
thank goodness you and bean are all ok :)
im officially into my 2WW :D
trying not to symptom spot TOO much though, its very exciting, i think this month might be my month!


----------



## emie

caitlenc said:


> Well, girls, spent the afternoon at the hospital with ectopic pregnancy scare...had bad cramps and shoulder pain, and doctor referred me for ultrasound. Initially they saw no yolk sac and thought something was wrong...Beta came back at 9,000, and Doc said there should be a yolk sac at that number. I was freaking out. She did another ultrasound, and BINGO! Saw the yolk sac right away, and all looks good! We even have a picture of the little bean! I have to go for a follow-up Beta on Monday, and I'm exhausted from all the stress and worry, but all looks good, thank God! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So sorry to hear you had to go through all of that hun...
hope you and the little one are ok..:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

caitlen sounds like you had a stressful morning there! At least everything is all ok with the bean :hug: to you.

Morning to the rest of the Naughties ladies! Anyone else stuck at work on a sat?

Now 6DPO and my temps have gone up again to 37.09, small but steady increases so i am feeling the :bfp: vibes coming my way! :happydance: Still got a fair bit of creamy CM and the thirsty feeling has come as well. I woke up at 4am just because i wanted a drink, thats how thirsty i was. Also getting really snappy at DH for no reason and just very moody . . . Bit early for the old PMT though.


----------



## pipkintyler

Razcox said:


> caitlen sounds like you had a stressful morning there! At least everything is all ok with the bean :hug: to you.
> 
> Morning to the rest of the Naughties ladies! Anyone else stuck at work on a sat?
> 
> Now 6DPO and my temps have gone up again to 37.09, small but steady increases so i am feeling the :bfp: vibes coming my way! :happydance: Still got a fair bit of creamy CM and the thirsty feeling has come as well. I woke up at 4am just because i wanted a drink, thats how thirsty i was. Also getting really snappy at DH for no reason and just very moody . . . Bit early for the old PMT though.

Hi Razcox, I'm not actually stuck at work this morning more like trying to catch up on a load of admin, I've been out on the road evey day over the last few weeks and not had a chance to do any expenses so I've now done 3 months worth and work owe me £508:happydance::happydance::happydance: So, I'm thinking I'm going shopping as soon as that cheque comes.

I really hope this is your month mate. :hugs: the symptoms sound good.


----------



## pipkintyler

caitlenc said:


> Well, girls, spent the afternoon at the hospital with ectopic pregnancy scare...had bad cramps and shoulder pain, and doctor referred me for ultrasound. Initially they saw no yolk sac and thought something was wrong...Beta came back at 9,000, and Doc said there should be a yolk sac at that number. I was freaking out. She did another ultrasound, and BINGO! Saw the yolk sac right away, and all looks good! We even have a picture of the little bean! I have to go for a follow-up Beta on Monday, and I'm exhausted from all the stress and worry, but all looks good, thank God! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good god, bless ya, I bet you were really scared, sounds like everything is ok and I'm glad, try to relax a bit now as if you stress too much then you'll send yourself mad. :hug:


----------



## pipkintyler

Well, it's good to see so many newies on here, welcome one and all :hugs:.

I'm so busy at the moment don't know what to do first, I hate having to work at the weekend after a really long week but I suppose it's better than cleaning up, leaving that to my OH. ha ha ha.

Well ladies I'm feeling really fed up at the moment as before I came off the pill I had perfect skin and since I came off in December I've got spots again (probably mentioned this before on here) and to be honest its really getting me down as I'm 32!!!!! far to old to have spots, obviously it's a hormone thing and I'm taking evening primrose oil tablets but nothing seems to working :hissy: does anyone know of anything else I could try?????


----------



## leelee

Caitlen,

Glad everything is okay. That must have been very scary. Hope you are having a well deserved rest today.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Well, girls, spent the afternoon at the hospital with ectopic pregnancy scare...had bad cramps and shoulder pain, and doctor referred me for ultrasound. Initially they saw no yolk sac and thought something was wrong...Beta came back at 9,000, and Doc said there should be a yolk sac at that number. I was freaking out. She did another ultrasound, and BINGO! Saw the yolk sac right away, and all looks good! We even have a picture of the little bean! I have to go for a follow-up Beta on Monday, and I'm exhausted from all the stress and worry, but all looks good, thank God! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh God Caitlenc - what a horrible day but excellent news that you got to see the bean and all looks ok :)


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Awful weather up here today so trying to decide what to do with ourselves.

Razcox - fingers crossed you are getting symptoms and that :bfp: is brewing nicely.

Pipkin - since coming off pill my skin is awful (more my back than my face) and I'm 32 - it's so bad I won't be wearing any strappy tops this summer and I just want to cry :( I don't know how I can get rid of it - I eat healthily, drink loads of water - one option that was discussed last year when I changed pills was to give me a long term dose of low anti-biotics as it was more than likely due to an infection rather than acne but I'm guessing that is out of the running now aswell. (Reason I have problem with my back is due to a riding accident - I lost most of the skin off my back when I hit the road and ever since it's just been awful).

OK I can't remember who else I was going to comment on - so good luck to all those awaiting :bfp:s and get :sex: to all those approaching the big O.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely ladies :)
> 
> Awful weather up here today so trying to decide what to do with ourselves.
> 
> Razcox - fingers crossed you are getting symptoms and that :bfp: is brewing nicely.
> 
> Pipkin - since coming off pill my skin is awful (more my back than my face) and I'm 32 - it's so bad I won't be wearing any strappy tops this summer and I just want to cry :( I don't know how I can get rid of it - I eat healthily, drink loads of water - one option that was discussed last year when I changed pills was to give me a long term dose of low anti-biotics as it was more than likely due to an infection rather than acne but I'm guessing that is out of the running now aswell. (Reason I have problem with my back is due to a riding accident - I lost most of the skin off my back when I hit the road and ever since it's just been awful).
> 
> OK I can't remember who else I was going to comment on - so good luck to all those awaiting :bfp:s and get :sex: to all those approaching the big O.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know what you mean, mines mostly on my face and back not really bad but enough to make me put on foundation even if I'm staying in!!! I really hate this think I might go to the doctor on Monday morning and see what they say, some people say that the spots clear up when they get further into pregnancy so hopefully this will happen for you too. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Well, girls, spent the afternoon at the hospital with ectopic pregnancy scare...had bad cramps and shoulder pain, and doctor referred me for ultrasound. Initially they saw no yolk sac and thought something was wrong...Beta came back at 9,000, and Doc said there should be a yolk sac at that number. I was freaking out. She did another ultrasound, and BINGO! Saw the yolk sac right away, and all looks good! We even have a picture of the little bean! I have to go for a follow-up Beta on Monday, and I'm exhausted from all the stress and worry, but all looks good, thank God! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

omg caitlin, how scary. thank god beanie is in the right place, did they say what could have caused the pain.
:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Girls!

Thanks so much for all your well wishes...you are a fantastic group of women, and I'm lucky to have you!:hug:

Beth, the cramping is apparently normal round ligament pain, and the shoulder is just a pulled muscle (though I have no idea how I pulled it). Cramping is gone this morning, and shoulder seems to be on the mend as well, which is good. :happydance:

I managed to get some good rest last night, and am feeling quite calm today after seeing my bean yesterday...Doc called and said my progesterone levels are excellent as well, so feeling quitely confident that all is as it should be with my LO.:happydance:

Hope all you lovelies have a wonderful day!:hugs:


----------



## polaris

Hi Caitlen,
what a stressful experience to go through! But at least you got confirmation that everything is OK. I think you definitely deserve to take it easy and enjoy the weekend.


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Hiya Girls!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your well wishes...you are a fantastic group of women, and I'm lucky to have you!:hug:
> 
> Beth, the cramping is apparently normal round ligament pain, and the shoulder is just a pulled muscle (though I have no idea how I pulled it). Cramping is gone this morning, and shoulder seems to be on the mend as well, which is good. :happydance:
> 
> I managed to get some good rest last night, and am feeling quite calm today after seeing my bean yesterday...Doc called and said my progesterone levels are excellent as well, so feeling quitely confident that all is as it should be with my LO.:happydance:
> 
> Hope all you lovelies have a wonderful day!:hugs:

are we gonna get to see little bean???


----------



## loopdido

H I was invited to come a check out this thread! I'm new to baby and bump on my 3rd cycle ttc and due for AF 10 April - am 2 dpo today!

can I join you ladies or do you just want ladies who have been on here a while?

thanksx


----------



## Razcox

loopdido said:


> H I was invited to come a check out this thread! I'm new to baby and bump on my 3rd cycle ttc and due for AF 10 April - am 2 dpo today!
> 
> can I join you ladies or do you just want ladies who have been on here a while?
> 
> thanksx

Of course you can join, the more the merrier! Welcome to B+B x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hey loopdido, welcome to the gang, we are a great bunch, very supportive and have been very lucky so far.


----------



## emie

hi and welcome even though I find it hard to keep up with the hardcore ladies on here:rofl: I still feel welcomed and I am sure you will have fun..oh good luck..


----------



## Freyasmum

Welcome loopdido!
Emie's right, sometimes it takes HOURS to get thru a day's worth of posts around here :winkwink:, but it's great. Everyone is very supportive (and we have been pretty lucky lately).


----------



## samzi

hi ladies

how are you all?
im pretty good, at my bf's this weekend but hes ill bless him :( so im looking after him!

still feel like im full of a cold and have a cough as well as a sore throat too. maybe ive caught what OH has :(:( still been bloated, feelng sick but only odd occasions and also tummy cramps as per. i must say its been so good not having the temptation to test while ive been here :lol:


----------



## T'elle

awww hope ur both feeling better soon hun, iv had the sick feeling but not been sick hun and constantly bloated and getting the odd twinge lol xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I am sorry to read about ur scare Caitlenc, but so glad u got really good reassurance from it too! :happydance:
Welcome Loopdido to the mad house and good luck :hugs:
Well, FF has now given me 60 points, temp still rising, crampiness nas stopped but feel different to last month (probably just imagining it) and after recalculating that I am only 8dpo today, so (surprisingly) not bothered about testing today, so going to hold out until Wed, I have a feeling that the next few days I will be resisting the urge to POAS but here goes :dohh:
I was working yesterday, but have today off, :happydance::happydance: especially as I seem to ave got lumbered with working this weekend for god knows how many years (and never the night shift either)!! 
Summer is officially here ladies!!


----------



## samzi

ok ladies, ive read that your cm is supposed to completely dry up when AF is gonna be coming. you heard that too?
mine is (tmi), yellow and creamy and im due on tue/wed.

oh and morning btw :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Yeah, I've heard that too.... OOHHH FX'ed :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morming ladies,
well i got a high on my cbfm already, looks like i ll be getting lots of highs this cycle as not due to ov for another week at least.


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely leftovers :)

Wow it's been 2 days without poas now - though I only have one FRER and one CB digi left so trying to delay using them as long as possible :rofl::rofl:

Can't believe I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow - and it's now less than 2 weeks until I get to hopefully see mini-blondie :happydance::happydance:

Right better go and read all your posts :)


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> morming ladies,
> well i got a high on my cbfm already, looks like i ll be getting lots of highs this cycle as not due to ov for another week at least.


Oooh when are you going to get your donations this month Beth? Is your donor on standby to deliver when you get a peak reading? :)


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I am sorry to read about ur scare Caitlenc, but so glad u got really good reassurance from it too! :happydance:
> Welcome Loopdido to the mad house and good luck :hugs:
> Well, FF has now given me 60 points, temp still rising, crampiness nas stopped but feel different to last month (probably just imagining it) and after recalculating that I am only 8dpo today, so (surprisingly) not bothered about testing today, so going to hold out until Wed, I have a feeling that the next few days I will be resisting the urge to POAS but here goes :dohh:
> I was working yesterday, but have today off, :happydance::happydance: especially as I seem to ave got lumbered with working this weekend for god knows how many years (and never the night shift either)!!
> Summer is officially here ladies!!


Ooh temps are looking good and approaching that testing time :) , 60 pts is good on FF :happydance: Finger's x'd that :bfp: is brewing :)


----------



## Blondie

loopdido said:


> H I was invited to come a check out this thread! I'm new to baby and bump on my 3rd cycle ttc and due for AF 10 April - am 2 dpo today!
> 
> can I join you ladies or do you just want ladies who have been on here a while?
> 
> thanksx

Welcome to the team loopdido - will add you to the testing dates :)


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome Loopdiloo! This is a great bunch of ladies!

Good morning, girlies! 

Well, I got my 3+ yesterday on my cb digi with a less than 2 hour hold, which was a bit anticlimactic after knowing that my hcg was 9,000 on Friday, but it was still lovely to see. Feeling optimistic that this bean is a sticky one!:happydance::happydance:

Good luck and fingers Xed for all of you ladies who are testing this week!

Beth, you are bound to get lots of high readings the first month of using the monitor, but you also never know when you might ov early, so it's good you're POAS every day! It also feeds the addiction, I might add.:rofl::rofl:

DH has declared this "my day". He says I should put my feet up all day, and he's doing the shopping and housework...he just brought me a cup of coffee, and sends his best to the Naughties...what a dear, sweet man!:blush:

Have a fabulous day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Girls!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your well wishes...you are a fantastic group of women, and I'm lucky to have you!:hug:
> 
> Beth, the cramping is apparently normal round ligament pain, and the shoulder is just a pulled muscle (though I have no idea how I pulled it). Cramping is gone this morning, and shoulder seems to be on the mend as well, which is good. :happydance:
> 
> I managed to get some good rest last night, and am feeling quite calm today after seeing my bean yesterday...Doc called and said my progesterone levels are excellent as well, so feeling quitely confident that all is as it should be with my LO.:happydance:
> 
> Hope all you lovelies have a wonderful day!:hugs:
> 
> are we gonna get to see little bean???Click to expand...

Okay, will try to post a pic. It's a bit blurry, but the bean is in the upper left corner.

https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/


----------



## Blondie

Oooh I can see a mini-Caitlenc :happydance: so exciting :happydance:

Congrats on getting that 3+ aswell - it's lovely seeing it there before your eyes isn't it :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> morming ladies,
> well i got a high on my cbfm already, looks like i ll be getting lots of highs this cycle as not due to ov for another week at least.
> 
> 
> Oooh when are you going to get your donations this month Beth? Is your donor on standby to deliver when you get a peak reading? :)Click to expand...

well in my normal cycle i ov on day 16 (tue) so i was thinking sun, mon, tue.

but ov late this cycle so not sure if i should do mon/tue/wed 

or i could do sun, then wait and see if i get a peak on mon, if i do then go if not wait til tue? what do you think?


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Girls!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your well wishes...you are a fantastic group of women, and I'm lucky to have you!:hug:
> 
> Beth, the cramping is apparently normal round ligament pain, and the shoulder is just a pulled muscle (though I have no idea how I pulled it). Cramping is gone this morning, and shoulder seems to be on the mend as well, which is good. :happydance:
> 
> I managed to get some good rest last night, and am feeling quite calm today after seeing my bean yesterday...Doc called and said my progesterone levels are excellent as well, so feeling quitely confident that all is as it should be with my LO.:happydance:
> 
> Hope all you lovelies have a wonderful day!:hugs:
> 
> are we gonna get to see little bean???Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, will try to post a pic. It's a bit blurry, but the bean is in the upper left corner.
> 
> https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/Click to expand...

awe helllo little bean :hi:

man am i broody now, just got in from my friends little boys 1st birthday party and was surrounded by kids under 5.

cant wait for a :baby: of my own.


----------



## samzi

well i feel utterly shit. my snuffy nose for the past two weeks has turned into a full on cold :(:(


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

caitlenc said:


> DH has declared this "my day". He says I should put my feet up all day, and he's doing the shopping and housework...he just brought me a cup of coffee, and sends his best to the Naughties...what a dear, sweet man!:blush:

I can see why u love him, I'm not sure I would get the same reaction... hopefully I can try next week though ;) :happydance:

PS: bean is sooo there!!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Goodness, you ladies are so full of PMA I wasn't sure I should even post this morning! Now's probably not a good time anyway because I haven't been awake long and am feeling very tired, but anyway...
I'm so not feeling it this month. Even my most desperate attempts at symptom-spotting (BB prodding - I'm sure I'm not the only one :rofl:) have been for nothing :( 
AF is due late tomorrow or maybe Wednesday so I guess I'll find out for sure one way or the other around then.
Blondie, you'd be ashamed of me - I only have ONE stick to pee on!! I know, I know, I'm really letting the side down... I don't want to pee on it too early, so will wait until Thursday. Or Wednesday :)
Samzi - so sorry you've got a nasty cold :( I'm trying to avoid one at the moment. The weather is getting colder here (I'm having to wear a jersey on the way to work in the morning, not long till the jacket comes out of the cupboard:( ) and my daughter has been sneezing up a storm over the weekend.


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
Sorry that I have not been around for a while, I find it hard to pop in everyday. I have just spent the last 15 mins or so catching up on all your news. 
Welcome to all the newbies. The girls on here have amazing PMA, it is a great team to be a part of, even if you can't post/read as often as you would like.
Caitlenc-so pleased that all seems well with your bean. Good pic. Sounds like your DH is a real star.
Samzi-get well soon.
Raxcox and Freyasmum-FX'd for your :bfp:
Blondie-you are very good at commenting on everyone's antics. Impressive posting!
The :witch: is due on the 6th April. I am not feeling too confident this month as my DH and I were apart over my ovulation dates. I have no symptoms but who knows.
Hope you all had a good weekend. Here comes another week of work.
:hug:


----------



## loopdido

Thanks for the welcome's ladies! It so different on here than the forum I was on before (netmums)!

I had 3 pages to read when I logged on this eve! lol

Am 3dpo today and we only DTD once around ovulation this cycle which was the day of my darkest line on my opk! so am not too hopeful this month.

My Nan passed away yesterday evening, she was 97 and it wasn't sudden we knew it was imminent! It would be the best news if I were to get a bfp this month.

Thanks for making me feel welcome - I'll try to keep up with the posts! (wonder if this site is blocked on my work internet?)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Sory to here about ur nan loopdido :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Sorry for your loss, loopdido. Fingers Xed that your Nan sends you a wonderful :bfp: this month!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry about your nan loopdido.
i hope she sends you your BFP soon


----------



## samzi

still feeling like craaaaaaaaaaap :hissy: ive been sneezing for like 12 hours now :(:(


----------



## flowertot

hi ladies. 

where do i start, ive just had to read at least 10 pages!

Caitlen- so glad everything seems to be ok. 
loopdido- so sorry to hear about you nan. 
Samzi - hope you feel better soon. 

everybody who is around testing time i hope you get those :bfp: 

sorry if i missed anything but 10 pages is a lot to remember!

as for me i am on cd9 and for some reason i decided to start using the opk today (was going to start on cd10) and to my complete suprise it was positive! test line was same colour as control line at about 6pm and i just did another one and the test line is darker than the control line. i might have completly missed it if i waited until tomorrow. 

my cycles are almost always 29days but this one will probaby end up being about 23days. i suspect i had a chemical pregnancy last cycle so maybe that has something to do with it. 

me and DH :sex: yesterday, and this morning and i think im going to get him as soon as he wakes up tomorrow! think we should :sex: every day for the next few days to be sure :spermy: catches my egg.

is it wise to carry on with the opk even after you get a positive??

i'm all excited now! thought i would have to wait another week for O.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> well in my normal cycle i ov on day 16 (tue) so i was thinking sun, mon, tue.
> 
> but ov late this cycle so not sure if i should do mon/tue/wed
> 
> or i could do sun, then wait and see if i get a peak on mon, if i do then go if not wait til tue? what do you think?

Hi Beth,

Hmm I think you should go for Sunday and then see what the cbfm says on Monday - can the donor deliver at short notice? If you get a peak on Mon then you could always do mon and tues aswell or if it isn't a peak on the monday then you could do tues and wed - or even tues and thurs?

If only our bodies could give us a specific date and time that they are going to ovulate each month - it would be so much easier :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> I'm so not feeling it this month. Even my most desperate attempts at symptom-spotting (BB prodding - I'm sure I'm not the only one :rofl:) have been for nothing :(
> AF is due late tomorrow or maybe Wednesday so I guess I'll find out for sure one way or the other around then.
> Blondie, you'd be ashamed of me - I only have ONE stick to pee on!! I know, I know, I'm really letting the side down... I don't want to pee on it too early, so will wait until Thursday. Or Wednesday :)

Hi Freyasmum :)

Keep up with the PMA :) , maybe the fact there is no symptoms is good as I was convinced I wasn't pregnant the day before I got my :bfp: as hardly any symptoms and then I was just grasping at straws :)

Fingers x'd the :witch: stays away and you have a nice :bfp: brewing :hugs:

I won't comment on the one stick :rofl: - I can't expect everyone to be an addict like myself :)


----------



## loopdido

Thanks ladies!

My O caught me by suprise this month too, was expecting it CD19 and got it CD16- had a feeling it was going to come early as my boobs started being sore. I would have missed it if i hadn't used opks - although i get bad cramps with O so that's a give away!

Anyone trying anything different this cycle to get a bfp? I used Evening primrose oil this cycle up to O to help with CM!

sorry Samzi - was it you that mentioned about having yellow cm that was weird for you? I got that at about 11dpo when preg with my DS!

I get to know you all eventually, lol.


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry that I have not been around for a while, I find it hard to pop in everyday. I have just spent the last 15 mins or so catching up on all your news.
> Blondie-you are very good at commenting on everyone's antics. Impressive posting!
> The :witch: is due on the 6th April. I am not feeling too confident this month as my DH and I were apart over my ovulation dates. I have no symptoms but who knows.
> Hope you all had a good weekend. Here comes another week of work.
> :hug:


Morning Msmith - nice to see you popping in :) Fingers x'd for a :bfp: for you - you never know those :spermy: are resilient little swimmers and may have still made it to your egg on ovulation :)

As for me replying to everyone - well I like it when people respond to your posts - and my mum always said if you want to receive lots of letters you have to write them aswell :rofl: Honestly - I think if it takes me a minute to write a response to someone and it makes them feel part of the group and keeps their PMA up then it is worth every second :) :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

loopdido said:


> Thanks for the welcome's ladies! It so different on here than the forum I was on before (netmums)!
> 
> I had 3 pages to read when I logged on this eve! lol
> 
> Am 3dpo today and we only DTD once around ovulation this cycle which was the day of my darkest line on my opk! so am not too hopeful this month.
> 
> My Nan passed away yesterday evening, she was 97 and it wasn't sudden we knew it was imminent! It would be the best news if I were to get a bfp this month.
> 
> Thanks for making me feel welcome - I'll try to keep up with the posts! (wonder if this site is blocked on my work internet?)


Hi Loopdido

Sorry to hear about your nun :hug: , it's amazing how many people you see posting a :bfp: very soon after losing a loved one on here - I genuinely think there is something in it and hopefully your nan will be sending you a sticky bean right this minute :)

Don't worry if you only managed :sex: once around ovulation - it only takes one :spermy: to get there and if you timed it right then you still in with a chance. (Though if you do get a :bfp: I'm betting it will be a boy based on the timing :) )


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> still feeling like craaaaaaaaaaap :hissy: ive been sneezing for like 12 hours now :(:(

Hi Samzi - sorry yuo are feeling crap honey - must have caught it of the BF - nice man :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## samzi

not feeling as crap today :D though i have twinges and this morn after the shower i noticed i had light brown cm. think :witch: on her way.


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> as for me i am on cd9 and for some reason i decided to start using the opk today (was going to start on cd10) and to my complete suprise it was positive! test line was same colour as control line at about 6pm and i just did another one and the test line is darker than the control line. i might have completly missed it if i waited until tomorrow.
> 
> my cycles are almost always 29days but this one will probaby end up being about 23days. i suspect i had a chemical pregnancy last cycle so maybe that has something to do with it.
> 
> me and DH :sex: yesterday, and this morning and i think im going to get him as soon as he wakes up tomorrow! think we should :sex: every day for the next few days to be sure :spermy: catches my egg.
> 
> is it wise to carry on with the opk even after you get a positive??
> 
> i'm all excited now! thought i would have to wait another week for O.

Hi Flowertot

Definitely keep using those opks until the line goes fainter as this will indicate that you have ovulated. Are you temping aswell? keep :sex: until that temp rises and you no longer have dark lines on those opks. The dark lines can last several days for some people before they ovulate so definitely don't stop :sex: yet :)

I ovulated early in my cycle and it got me a nice :bfp: so hopefully this is a sign that you are going to catch the eggy this month :) :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well I think I have responded to everyone now - apologies to anyone I have missed but it is a monday morning :)

Feeling pretty rough this morning and just about to go and wash my hands as they stink of garlic for some reason and it makes me want to vomit everytime I catch a whiff. I cooked curry last night and was chopping garlic but have washed my hands about 1000 times since then. Hopeing it is my hyper sense of smell and I don't REALLY stink of garlic :(

Well I'm 6w today :happydance::happydance: Reached another milestone and just taking it a day at a time still and hopefully I'll make it to the 11th April and I can see if things are going ok in there. :) Fingers x'd :)

So feel like just going home and back to bed this morning but don't think my boss would be too impressed with me, so another day of trying to look like I'm working whilst my brain is everywhere but where it should be :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly1984

Hi, I have had no internet connection as we've been moving house! 
Good to see there's been more :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!!
How is everyone?
I'll be testing 12th April, hopefully this will be our month!!!
There's not many leftovers without :bfp: left!
:hug:
x x x x x x


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! Well i am now 1/2 through the dreaded 2WW and this is my last full week at work for a little while which is just great! 

loopdido - Sorry for you loss, even though it was expected losing someone you love can never be easy. Lots of :hugs: coming your way and fingers crossed for a :bfp: this month.

Samzi - I have had a cold for a week now and just can't seem to get rid of the runny nose. Its no fun being ill so :hug: comming your way too. xxxx

Had a horrible night last night i was really tired but do you think i could get to sleep . . .NOOOOOO. I was liying there and i could hear this humming noise that was driving me nuts! It kept going hummmmmmm - pause - hummmmmmmmm - pause - hummmmmm AHHHHHHRRRRRRG I'm sure it was a noise that happens everynight i just really noticed it. Then i was too hot and couldn't get comfy, when i did get to sleep i kept waking up. So i am not in the best of moods today.

Otherwise my temps went down yesterday but are on the rise again this morning, i still have Creamy CM am Gassy and drinking quite a lot. Only 1 week to go until testing and AF due so fingers crossed. Here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## samzi

yeah i had a stuffy nose for two weeks then yesterday BAM, non stop sneezing :(


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely ladies :)
> 
> Well I think I have responded to everyone now - apologies to anyone I have missed but it is a monday morning :)
> 
> Feeling pretty rough this morning and just about to go and wash my hands as they stink of garlic for some reason and it makes me want to vomit everytime I catch a whiff. I cooked curry last night and was chopping garlic but have washed my hands about 1000 times since then. Hopeing it is my hyper sense of smell and I don't REALLY stink of garlic :(
> 
> Well I'm 6w today :happydance::happydance: Reached another milestone and just taking it a day at a time still and hopefully I'll make it to the 11th April and I can see if things are going ok in there. :) Fingers x'd :)
> 
> So feel like just going home and back to bed this morning but don't think my boss would be too impressed with me, so another day of trying to look like I'm working whilst my brain is everywhere but where it should be :rofl:


Yeah thats great news! 6 weeks is really good and not long unitl the scan now you must be :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## meemee

hi ladies!!
just a question for the likes of blondie, caitlen or tori (who i havent seen online for a while!)
what were your symptoms before you found out?
im only about 7dpo but ive been feeling quite sick before and after eating and i wondered if anything like that happened with you?
i know its really early and my boobs havent even started to hurt yet haha
razcox - im with you! getting through the last part of the 2ww is so hard!! im sure this is our month tho :D


----------



## Razcox

meemee said:


> hi ladies!!
> just a question for the likes of blondie, caitlen or tori (who i havent seen online for a while!)
> what were your symptoms before you found out?
> im only about 7dpo but ive been feeling quite sick before and after eating and i wondered if anything like that happened with you?
> i know its really early and my boobs havent even started to hurt yet haha
> razcox - im with you! getting through the last part of the 2ww is so hard!! im sure this is our month tho :D

I found last cycle that i was really hungry but after i had eaten (esp the large meal at night) i felt a bit sick. Like the food just hadn't settled well, this was at about 9-10DPO with me. Not sure if that helps any. xx

I really hope this is our month as well :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Morning all!! Well i am now 1/2 through the dreaded 2WW and this is my last full week at work for a little while which is just great!
> 
> Had a horrible night last night i was really tired but do you think i could get to sleep . . .NOOOOOO. I was liying there and i could hear this humming noise that was driving me nuts! It kept going hummmmmmm - pause - hummmmmmmmm - pause - hummmmmm AHHHHHHRRRRRRG I'm sure it was a noise that happens everynight i just really noticed it. Then i was too hot and couldn't get comfy, when i did get to sleep i kept waking up. So i am not in the best of moods today.
> 
> Otherwise my temps went down yesterday but are on the rise again this morning, i still have Creamy CM am Gassy and drinking quite a lot. Only 1 week to go until testing and AF due so fingers crossed. Here is my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

Ooh implantation dip maybe Razcox? Fingers x'd - your chart is looking good :)
Ooh and the gassiness and drinking is back? excellent signs :happydance:

I hate it when you have a crap nights sleep - had one of those myself last night and feel like a zombie now this morning as a result.


----------



## Blondie

meemee said:


> hi ladies!!
> just a question for the likes of blondie, caitlen or tori (who i havent seen online for a while!)
> what were your symptoms before you found out?
> im only about 7dpo but ive been feeling quite sick before and after eating and i wondered if anything like that happened with you?
> i know its really early and my boobs havent even started to hurt yet haha
> razcox - im with you! getting through the last part of the 2ww is so hard!! im sure this is our month tho :D

Hi Meemee, I didn't really have any major symptoms until I got to 10dpo this time round. I was feeling very gassy (farting like a trooper :rofl:) and couldn't stop drinking water but that was all really. Then at 10dpo everything seemed to kick in at once, stretchy pains down there, feeling bloated etc etc


----------



## meemee

thanks blondie! yeap im feeling the pma this cyle :D
razcox thats EXACTLY the way ive been feeling! hungry but then really unsettled after eating, do you have any symptoms so far?
xxx


----------



## Razcox

meemee said:


> thanks blondie! yeap im feeling the pma this cyle :D
> razcox thats EXACTLY the way ive been feeling! hungry but then really unsettled after eating, do you have any symptoms so far?
> xxx

LOL, i got gas! (said in a steropype southern accent) :rofl: Also drinking a lot but the major symptoms didn't start until after some brown disgharge (implatation) i got at 10/11DPO last time. Having the old pulling pain in my tummy but not the same as pre AF cramps.


----------



## meemee

oooh thats so exciting!
apparently your supposed to be super fertile after a m/c ive heard!


----------



## samzi

anyone ever had slight orange tinged cm? :huh:


----------



## meemee

samzi said:


> anyone ever had slight orange tinged cm? :huh:

not orange tinted sorry samzi! sometimes before af ill get brown tinged, how orange are we talking here?


----------



## samzi

its v light rusty orange colour :blush:


----------



## samzi

it cant be implan 2 days before AF due surely?!


----------



## samzi

its stopped! :lol:

i am so so positive about this now. two days to wait to test unless she gets me first. but she better not :trouble:


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my lovelies!!!:hugs:

Had lots to catch up on with you ladies this morning, so we'll see if I can get to everyone.

Meemee, I had no real symptoms, other than sore BB's and a few odd twinges and cramps. I got my :bfp: at 10dpo. Even now, I only have very mild and occasional nausea, but I get light cramping, and my BB's are huge and really sore.:blush:

Blondie, congrats on hitting 6 weeks, I can't wait until you get your scan!!:happydance:

Samzi, it's definitely not too late for implantation bleeding! Fingers Xed for you, can't wait until you test!:happydance:

Razcox, looks like you may have had an implantation dip--woohoo!!:hugs:

Beth, if I were you, I would try to use a sample for both of your peak days on the monitor--you will only get two. We BD'ed twice the first day of my peak, and once the second day, and Bingo! :bfp:!

:hug:to all the ladies I missed!

Well, I had some very, very light brown tinged cm last night, which made me a bit nervous, there wasn't very much at all, but after Friday I'm a bit of a wreck. There wasn't any this morning, though, which I am taking as a good sign. DH thinks it may be residual since I had 2 internal scans on Friday, and they can cause spotting. I have my follow up Beta today, so fingers Xed those numbers are rising nicely...counting down the days until the 13th, when we will hopefully see that little heartbeat!:happydance::happydance:

Okay, sorry for the essay! Have a wonderful day, Ladies!!:hugs:


----------



## T'elle

well i think my journey of the :bfp: is over and i'l be expecting to join you ladies soon for another wild ride to getting yet another :bfp:... my bleeding got heavier today and is starting to look like a regular period and small clots... im just really upset and confused and wish DH could come home from work i feel lonely xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Sorry to hear that, hunni. :hugs: Take care of yourself, and hang in there.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Good Morning, my lovelies!!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Well, I had some very, very light brown tinged cm last night, which made me a bit nervous, there wasn't very much at all, but after Friday I'm a bit of a wreck. There wasn't any this morning, though, which I am taking as a good sign. DH thinks it may be residual since I had 2 internal scans on Friday, and they can cause spotting. I have my follow up Beta today, so fingers Xed those numbers are rising nicely...counting down the days until the 13th, when we will hopefully see that little heartbeat!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Okay, sorry for the essay! Have a wonderful day, Ladies!!:hugs:

Hi Caitlenc - it sounds like the bit of spotting was probably due to the internals so don't worry. Fingers x'd that your Beta shows the hcg levels soaring :)


----------



## samzi

the stuff i was getting this morning has stopped :happydance:


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> the stuff i was getting this morning has stopped :happydance:

Sounds like the implantation bleeding hun fingers x'd for u xxxx


----------



## Blondie

T'elle said:


> well i think my journey of the :bfp: is over and i'l be expecting to join you ladies soon for another wild ride to getting yet another :bfp:... my bleeding got heavier today and is starting to look like a regular period and small clots... im just really upset and confused and wish DH could come home from work i feel lonely xxx

Sorry to hear that honey :hugs:

Fingers x'd you get a nice strong :bfp: soon xx


----------



## Razcox

T'elle said:


> well i think my journey of the :bfp: is over and i'l be expecting to join you ladies soon for another wild ride to getting yet another :bfp:... my bleeding got heavier today and is starting to look like a regular period and small clots... im just really upset and confused and wish DH could come home from work i feel lonely xxx

So sorry hun, its horrible all the :muaha: but i am sure a :bfp: is on its way to you soon xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Well i just noticed another sign, went down the stairs to get my lunch and my Baps felt like they weighted a stone each!! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

T'elle said:


> well i think my journey of the :bfp: is over and i'l be expecting to join you ladies soon for another wild ride to getting yet another :bfp:... my bleeding got heavier today and is starting to look like a regular period and small clots... im just really upset and confused and wish DH could come home from work i feel lonely xxx

Really sorry to hear that. I hope your DH gets home soon so you have someone with you.

:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Well i just noticed another sign, went down the stairs to get my lunch and my Baps felt like they weighted a stone each!! :rofl:

oooh you are getting me all excited Razcox :happydance::happydance::happydance: How many days til you test? :)


----------



## loopdido

thanks Blondie - congrats on the 6 weeks mark!

Samzi - could still be IB (even that close to AF due) your symptoms sounds oh so promising! I had dark yellow CM after I had my one spot of IB with DS! Stay away AF!

Butterfly - My AF due 10/4 so will be testing then - I;m gonna really stop myself testing early this cycle - it was too upsetting last one!

Razcox - thanks good luck in rest of 2ww really hoping for a bfp for you - hope you sleep better tonight!:sleep:

MeeMee - Good luck, nausea is yuk but sounds promising! I too got indigestion everytime i ate from about 8dpo with DS!

T'elle - sorry to hear about th witch coming to find you - :hug:

I keep a symptom diary so that when I get to the same day in my next cycle I know if it's a normal unpregnant symptom or something new:blush:. Anyway last cycle I had lots of cramping 4/5 dpo and this time nothing!

Good luck everyone - more :bfp: all round!


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Well i just noticed another sign, went down the stairs to get my lunch and my Baps felt like they weighted a stone each!! :rofl:
> 
> oooh you are getting me all excited Razcox :happydance::happydance::happydance: How many days til you test? :)Click to expand...

There is 6 days until testing to go :hissy: Last time i did crack but it was a :bfn: so i am NOT going to use a HPT before the day AF is due . . . . . Well i say that now . . . :blush:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, just updated my ff chart with this mornings temp cos i didnt get a chance this morning. the spotting seems to have stopped for now and it is deff cm rather than blood. still got tummy cramps though!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> As for me replying to everyone - well I like it when people respond to your posts - and my mum always said if you want to receive lots of letters you have to write them aswell :rofl: Honestly - I think if it takes me a minute to write a response to someone and it makes them feel part of the group and keeps their PMA up then it is worth every second :) :hugs:

well, I appreciate your responses Blondie, I think this group is one of the fastest growing teams on the forum....
:hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> Had a horrible night last night i was really tired but do you think i could get to sleep . . .NOOOOOO. I was liying there and i could hear this humming noise that was driving me nuts! It kept going hummmmmmm - pause - hummmmmmmmm - pause - hummmmmm AHHHHHHRRRRRRG I'm sure it was a noise that happens everynight i just really noticed it. Then i was too hot and couldn't get comfy, when i did get to sleep i kept waking up. So i am not in the best of moods today.

I couldn't get to sleep either last night, but have a feeling it has more to do with an impending court appearence on behalf of work, I'm beginning to wish I had never written the report now, in fact I'm thinking that most of my symptoms are due to stress....:hissy:
:bfn: at 9 dpo today, just couldn't stop myself from POAS:hissy:
(sorry for the rant, PMA seriously over and I know u all said that i wouldn't get a :bfp: so quickly, but its not just that :dohh:)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely ladies :)
> 
> Well I think I have responded to everyone now - apologies to anyone I have missed but it is a monday morning :)
> 
> Feeling pretty rough this morning and just about to go and wash my hands as they stink of garlic for some reason and it makes me want to vomit everytime I catch a whiff. I cooked curry last night and was chopping garlic but have washed my hands about 1000 times since then. Hopeing it is my hyper sense of smell and I don't REALLY stink of garlic :(
> 
> Well I'm 6w today :happydance::happydance: Reached another milestone and just taking it a day at a time still and hopefully I'll make it to the 11th April and I can see if things are going ok in there. :) Fingers x'd :)
> 
> So feel like just going home and back to bed this morning but don't think my boss would be too impressed with me, so another day of trying to look like I'm working whilst my brain is everywhere but where it should be :rofl:

oohhh, good symptoms, even if annoying :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

FX'ed Samzi, How did ur tests go today Caitlenc?


----------



## msmith

Howdi All,
What a Monday. I am shattered. Good to hear all your news.
Blondie-thanks for the little personal messages. I think your mum is right. Hope the garlic smell is still not up your nose and you are feeling better.
T'elle-so sorry to hear your news. Hope your hubbie is there to look after you. Take care.
Meemee and Samzi-keeping fingers crossed that this is your month.
Razcox-I think we are near enough cycle buddies, if the :witch: stays away we will be testing on the same day. My boobs feel at bit larger this week too, but wonder if that is the build up to AF coming.
Loopdido-loving your idea of a symptom diary, it would stop the guess work.
Looks like I have an exciting evening: me, an iron and a large basket of crumpled clothes. Let the fun begin.
:hug:


----------



## flowertot

Hi Girls. 
had 2 more positive opk today. as i am only now on cd10 and ive never had a short cycle before a friend of mine thinks that i may ovulate twice in a cycle. ive never really heard of this before and as ive never used opk before i would never have noticed before. i will be really interested to see if i get more positives later in the cycle. 

me and DH are :sex: like mad. i really really really really hope this is my month. 

blondie, you asked about temps, well i have been doing them but not sure if im doing it right. ive been temping every day as soon as i wake up but they have ranged between 35.6 to 37.7 (the highest was today). 

Happy 6 weeks by the way blondie!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i had fun with the cbfm this morning. didnt take into accout the clocks going forward when i set it last week so when i got up this morning to test and it wasnt asking for one i thought id broken this one too, then it clicked.

i managed to leave the house this morning with wet pee stick in one hand cbfm in the other and inserting the stick while walking to the car :rofl:

think i ll go on sun, then see what the monitor says on mon, hopefully it will be a peak, and i can go mon and tue.


----------



## T'elle

thnks for the msgs girls!! i havent got any period pains just normal cycle bleeding but im ain agony with the tops of my thighs :( anyone had this xx


----------



## msmith

T'elle said:


> thnks for the msgs girls!! i havent got any period pains just normal cycle bleeding but im ain agony with the tops of my thighs :( anyone had this xx

Since coming off the pill I have had weird inside thigh pain during my period. I would say it is more uncomfortable than agony. Hope you feel better soon. :hug:


----------



## msmith

topazicatzbet said:


> well i had fun with the cbfm this morning. didnt take into accout the clocks going forward when i set it last week so when i got up this morning to test and it wasnt asking for one i thought id broken this one too, then it clicked.
> 
> i managed to leave the house this morning with wet pee stick in one hand cbfm in the other and inserting the stick while walking to the car :rofl:
> 
> think i ll go on sun, then see what the monitor says on mon, hopefully it will be a peak, and i can go mon and tue.

The image of you walking out the house with a wet stick whilst attempting to place in into your cbfm has made me laugh. Very amusing. Hope your neighbours weren't watching. :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: this is gonna be a good month for me. just got my 2 cats test results back and they are fine, no gene that causes heart disease :happydance::happydance:

i have a 3 night hol, and i havent been on hol for 2.5 years

im gonna get my :bfp:

and i have my first litter of the year kittens due end of april.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

im out


----------



## meemee

oh no samzi :(
damn that :witch:!
hope you're alright
at least you've got next month to look forward to trying again!
:hug:


----------



## samzi

yeah im fine just got tummy ache :(

and not ttc related but ive got a rash and hoping it goes away today (had it since yday) bit worried as did the glass test this morn and it didnt disappear. i put some cream on it that i have so fx'd it goes.

EDIT: my AF seems to have tappered off for the minute plus it is brown blood rather than fresh red. Oh please...


----------



## Razcox

Morning all ladies! 

Samzi - Hope the :witch: stays away from you and it was just the bean settleing in xxx

Beth - What cats do you breed?? I would love a cat but i don't trust my lurcher, she is an ex working dog.

Well last night and this morning my boobs were aching, heavy and the nips were a bit sore. Still got a fair bit of creamy CM and the temps are slowly going up again (now 36.99) felt a bit sick this morning and still drinking a lot. My lips have all dried up as well and look a bit cracked. I have also checked my IC HPT and i have 3 so i have decided to test on friday (i know i will crack with all the signs i have been getting) so now only 3 days until testing and i will be 12DPO.


----------



## samzi

thanks, me too! it isnt red yet so we will see. im feeling so sick as well so fx'd


----------



## Razcox

If its not red and full flow then i would still be hopeful fingers x for you.

Seems very quiet on here today, where is everyone?? I need my Blondie fix for the day :rofl:


----------



## samzi

its deff not in full flow and its deff not red...YET :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> Morning all ladies!
> 
> Samzi - Hope the :witch: stays away from you and it was just the bean settleing in xxx
> 
> Beth - What cats do you breed?? I would love a cat but i don't trust my lurcher, she is an ex working dog.
> 
> Well last night and this morning my boobs were aching, heavy and the nips were a bit sore. Still got a fair bit of creamy CM and the temps are slowly going up again (now 36.99) felt a bit sick this morning and still drinking a lot. My lips have all dried up as well and look a bit cracked. I have also checked my IC HPT and i have 3 so i have decided to test on friday (i know i will crack with all the signs i have been getting) so now only 3 days until testing and i will be 12DPO.


sounds good razcox, fx for that super sticky bean.

i breed ragdolls and norwegian forest cats.
www.wix.com/topazicatz/Topazicatz

my lot are used to dogs as i also breed beagles.


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my Darlings!!

Beth, I just love the image of you leaving the house with wet pee stick in hand. Fabulous!:rofl:

Samzi, sorry for your bleed, hoping it stops and is just IB.:hugs:

Razcox, symptoms sound great, I really, really think this is it for you! :happydance: We are definitely due for a new rash of Naughty :bfp:'s!

Blondie, where ARE you??:hissy::hissy:

:hugs:to all of my other lovelies!

Well, I went for bloodwork yesterday, and will be calling the Doctor for results later this morning. I will be pleased if they are 18,000 or above, as they were 9,000 on Friday afternoon. I feel good, BB's still wicked sore, no major nausea. The trace of brown cm I saw on Sunday has not reappeared, so feeling good about that. Once I get my numbers back, as long as they are good, I think I'll be able to breathe a bit easier for awhile.

Hope all my girlies have a fabulous day!!:hugs:(I always feel a bit behind the morning rush because of the time difference!)


----------



## samzi

:hugs: :hugs:

blondie, where are yoooooooooou?? :huh:


----------



## caitlenc

Beth,

Ooooh, I love ragdolls!! Do you ship them to the US?:rofl::rofl: Just kidding, I suspect my pups would eat it for lunch!:rofl:

sounds good razcox, fx for that super sticky bean.

i breed ragdolls and norwegian forest cats.
www.wix.com/topazicatz/Topazicatz

my lot are used to dogs as i also breed beagles.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Razcox

topazicatzbet said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning all ladies!
> 
> Samzi - Hope the :witch: stays away from you and it was just the bean settleing in xxx
> 
> Beth - What cats do you breed?? I would love a cat but i don't trust my lurcher, she is an ex working dog.
> 
> Well last night and this morning my boobs were aching, heavy and the nips were a bit sore. Still got a fair bit of creamy CM and the temps are slowly going up again (now 36.99) felt a bit sick this morning and still drinking a lot. My lips have all dried up as well and look a bit cracked. I have also checked my IC HPT and i have 3 so i have decided to test on friday (i know i will crack with all the signs i have been getting) so now only 3 days until testing and i will be 12DPO.
> 
> 
> sounds good razcox, fx for that super sticky bean.
> 
> i breed ragdolls and norwegian forest cats.
> www.wix.com/topazicatz/Topazicatz
> 
> my lot are used to dogs as i also breed beagles.Click to expand...

Your cats are stunning! My DH also adores beagles but i have said he will have to wait unitl we are at home more. Plus i have my eye on another Northern Inuit bitch. I would love to breed my doggetts.


----------



## samzi

i have the most awful headache :(

my body doesnt like me today :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Cait - Any word back from the doctors yet? We want to see those levels nice and high xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Razcox said:


> Cait - Any word back from the doctors yet? We want to see those levels nice and high xxx

Nothing yet, I will post as soon as I know. I'll be calling the Dr's office around 10 US time....:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hello my lovely leftovers, 

Well as you can see I'm back, and what a busy bunch you've been i have tried to read all your posts, It's lovely to see so many new people on the leftovers, there'll be so many :bfp: to look forward to

Sorry to the ladies that :witch: has paid a visit to while i've been gone I'm sure it's going to be a good months for all you!

Well it was lovely just being able to chill for the weekend me and DH had a great weekend while little one was at her grans, (she loves it their so that made it much less worrying)

DH has changed roo's name to george don't know why but i'm sure there is a reason but have said he can call it what ever he wishes but when he/she arrives i wont be calling it George (not that i have anything gainst the name but feel my Grandad has that name and it belongs to him)

I'm now eating like a horse I'm not kidding you i swear i now woggle (5 months premiture) i can't stop eating any other like this? oh and I don't have MS i have ES which is not good but love every min of it as i know it's for roo (or george lol) 

Big :hug: to you all


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Well, girls, spent the afternoon at the hospital with ectopic pregnancy scare...had bad cramps and shoulder pain, and doctor referred me for ultrasound. Initially they saw no yolk sac and thought something was wrong...Beta came back at 9,000, and Doc said there should be a yolk sac at that number. I was freaking out. She did another ultrasound, and BINGO! Saw the yolk sac right away, and all looks good! We even have a picture of the little bean! I have to go for a follow-up Beta on Monday, and I'm exhausted from all the stress and worry, but all looks good, thank God! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so sorry you had to go through this, I really wanted to send you a hug as soon as i read it but i could only read the post not reply 

hoping your test come back double as you say 

:hug:

p.s missed you too


----------



## samzi

cait, so glad things are ok :hugs:

Af is deff playing tricks on me, trying to not get my hopes up but will see how rest of today/tomorrow goes!


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> If its not red and full flow then i would still be hopeful fingers x for you.
> 
> Seems very quiet on here today, where is everyone?? I need my Blondie fix for the day :rofl:

Afternoon Razox, You're symptoms are really good, can't beleive your going to hold of on testing if i send you one in the post will you POAS for us :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

You can stop panicing ladies - Blondie is here :rofl:

Good afternoon my lovely leftovers :)

Been on a tax course this morning so only just into office and so much to catch up on with you lot it looks like it will take me the rest of the afternoon - but to be honest I'm in a fould mood as there was a letter on my desk saying that their is going to be no managers pay review this year due to current climate - so if they aren't going to pay me more I might aswell spend all day on here to make up for it :) 

Roll on maternity leave so I can quit here and never come back. Also got my first enquiry for my accountancy business so I may have client number 1 lined up :rofl: , only need another 50 or so and I can quit working for other people forever :happydance::happydance: Anyone need an accountant?

Felt so so so sick this morning - didn't think I would make it through course without running out to throw up but managed to hold on thank goodness. just hoping that ms says as just nausea rather than full on throwing up!

Right I'd better see what all you lot have been up to - bear with me this may take a while :)


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I couldn't get to sleep either last night, but have a feeling it has more to do with an impending court appearence on behalf of work, I'm beginning to wish I had never written the report now, in fact I'm thinking that most of my symptoms are due to stress....:hissy:
> :bfn: at 9 dpo today, just couldn't stop myself from POAS:hissy:
> (sorry for the rant, PMA seriously over and I know u all said that i wouldn't get a :bfp: so quickly, but its not just that :dohh:)

Hi mum2bewaiting :)

Don't worry about :bfn: - I got those up unil 11dpo when I finally got a :bfp: and that was early compared to a lot of people so don't give up hope yet :)

Fingers x'd that :bfp: is just days away :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> You can stop panicing ladies - Blondie is here :rofl:
> 
> Good afternoon my lovely leftovers :)
> 
> Been on a tax course this morning so only just into office and so much to catch up on with you lot it looks like it will take me the rest of the afternoon - but to be honest I'm in a fould mood as there was a letter on my desk saying that their is going to be no managers pay review this year due to current climate - so if they aren't going to pay me more I might aswell spend all day on here to make up for it :)
> 
> Roll on maternity leave so I can quit here and never come back. Also got my first enquiry for my accountancy business so I may have client number 1 lined up :rofl: , only need another 50 or so and I can quit working for other people forever :happydance::happydance: Anyone need an accountant?
> 
> Felt so so so sick this morning - didn't think I would make it through course without running out to throw up but managed to hold on thank goodness. just hoping that ms says as just nausea rather than full on throwing up!
> 
> Right I'd better see what all you lot have been up to - bear with me this may take a while :)

Hello Misses

I beleive you've got past the 6 week mark congrates to you!!

I'm now on 3+ weeks on CB (which is crazy as it said 2-3 on the CB on Friday)

I'm still trying to catch up with all the post now (think it will take a while lol)


----------



## Razcox

tori_cottier said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> If its not red and full flow then i would still be hopeful fingers x for you.
> 
> Seems very quiet on here today, where is everyone?? I need my Blondie fix for the day :rofl:
> 
> Afternoon Razox, You're symptoms are really good, can't beleive your going to hold of on testing if i send you one in the post will you POAS for us :rofl:Click to expand...

LOL, I know if i use on now it will be a :bfn: even if i am preggers so i am happy to wait. I have agreed to myself that i will crack on Friday and do an IC HPT with FMU.


----------



## Blondie

OK so my responses to everyone else will have to wait til this evening as going to be holed up in board room with lawyers and directors for rest of day - oh joy!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> my lot are used to dogs as i also breed beagles.

OOOooo, I want one of those, but don't think the staff pup we have would take it too well, plus we only just fit into our house as it is... 2 adults, 9 yr old on weekends, baby and 2 dogs... cannot see it happening :rofl:


----------



## samzi

well ladies she got me properly, so onto cycle 4.

im not upset as i didnt think it was my turn this month, cos of the pill etc.

onwards and upwards :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> well ladies she got me properly, so onto cycle 4.
> 
> im not upset as i didnt think it was my turn this month, cos of the pill etc.
> 
> onwards and upwards :)

Sorry to hear tht Samzi, FX for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> well ladies she got me properly, so onto cycle 4.
> 
> im not upset as i didnt think it was my turn this month, cos of the pill etc.
> 
> onwards and upwards :)

Ohhh sorry hun, 

At least mnow you can fully concerntrate on this months TTCing :hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Yay i've now booked in my 8 week scan (19th April) , I'm so excited honestly i don't think i could smile any more :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## samzi

:happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Girls!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your well wishes...you are a fantastic group of women, and I'm lucky to have you!:hug:
> 
> Beth, the cramping is apparently normal round ligament pain, and the shoulder is just a pulled muscle (though I have no idea how I pulled it). Cramping is gone this morning, and shoulder seems to be on the mend as well, which is good. :happydance:
> 
> I managed to get some good rest last night, and am feeling quite calm today after seeing my bean yesterday...Doc called and said my progesterone levels are excellent as well, so feeling quitely confident that all is as it should be with my LO.:happydance:
> 
> Hope all you lovelies have a wonderful day!:hugs:
> 
> are we gonna get to see little bean???Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, will try to post a pic. It's a bit blurry, but the bean is in the upper left corner.
> 
> https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/Click to expand...


OMG it's so small, I can't beleive something so small can cause so much sickness and hunger :rofl: arrrr it's so cute tho just thinking that little bean is going to grow so big in a few months


----------



## tori_cottier

T'elle said:


> well i think my journey of the :bfp: is over and i'l be expecting to join you ladies soon for another wild ride to getting yet another :bfp:... my bleeding got heavier today and is starting to look like a regular period and small clots... im just really upset and confused and wish DH could come home from work i feel lonely xxx

Oh I'm sorry hun, 

as always tho we'll be here for you through out the TTCing and :bfp:

xx


----------



## emie

caitlenc said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Girls!
> 
> Thanks so much for all your well wishes...you are a fantastic group of women, and I'm lucky to have you!:hug:
> 
> Beth, the cramping is apparently normal round ligament pain, and the shoulder is just a pulled muscle (though I have no idea how I pulled it). Cramping is gone this morning, and shoulder seems to be on the mend as well, which is good. :happydance:
> 
> I managed to get some good rest last night, and am feeling quite calm today after seeing my bean yesterday...Doc called and said my progesterone levels are excellent as well, so feeling quitely confident that all is as it should be with my LO.:happydance:
> 
> Hope all you lovelies have a wonderful day!:hugs:
> 
> are we gonna get to see little bean???Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, will try to post a pic. It's a bit blurry, but the bean is in the upper left corner.
> 
> https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/Click to expand...

oh so sweet congrats hun..:hugs:


----------



## emie

samzi said:


> well ladies she got me properly, so onto cycle 4.
> 
> im not upset as i didnt think it was my turn this month, cos of the pill etc.
> 
> onwards and upwards :)

so sorry to hear she got you hun.. phew just managed to catch up...:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi said:


> well ladies she got me properly, so onto cycle 4.
> 
> im not upset as i didnt think it was my turn this month, cos of the pill etc.
> 
> onwards and upwards :)

sorry hun, good luck for this cycle.


----------



## caitlenc

Hello Ladies!!

Well, spoke to the Dr, my HCG is at 22,743, up from 9,000 on Friday, so more than doubled!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am thrilled and relieved, and hopefully now can calmly wait for my scan on the 13th. Yay!!

Blondie, so glad you're back, you were missed!:hugs:

Tori, welcome home, we missed you!:hugs:

Thanks to all who looked at my lil' blob of a bean...we are very proud parents-to-be. DH swears it has his nose!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Samzi, sorry she got you. Roll on next cycle!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

oh girls, shes stopped now.

wtf is going on?!


----------



## emie

samzi said:


> oh girls, shes stopped now.
> 
> wtf is going on?!

:saywhat: shes messin with you..:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Sorry Samzi i have no idea, what CD are you on?

As for me my (.)(.) are REALLY killing me now! Don't remember then hurting this much before :hissy:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thats great news cait :happydance:

razcox sounds like a bfp on the way to me and this time its a super sticky one.


----------



## Razcox

caitlenc said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Well, spoke to the Dr, my HCG is at 22,743, up from 9,000 on Friday, so more than doubled!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am thrilled and relieved, and hopefully now can calmly wait for my scan on the 13th. Yay!!
> 
> Blondie, so glad you're back, you were missed!:hugs:
> 
> Tori, welcome home, we missed you!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks to all who looked at my lil' blob of a bean...we are very proud parents-to-be. DH swears it has his nose!:rofl::rofl:

Wow those levels have sky rocketed! Are you sure you dont have two in there? :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

So I don't over load the system with many comments i though it was best to comment on one 

*so heres tori and bump georges comments for all you lovely ladies*

*Beth* so glad your CB thingy migig (i understand the perpuse of it not sure how it works so the word for it is thingy migig lol) it working for you and you made me spit mty cup of tea all over the monitor with your words of what this morning looked like :rofl: also love your cats i used to have one of those when i was little, would love another but DH doesn't take well to cat hair :-(

*pinkintyler* I've had nothing but spots since getting my :bfp: and to be honest with you i'm starting to think i should be taking a shares options with max factor at the moment witht he amoutn of makeup i'm using honestly one day jordan didn't have a look in for the amount of make up i used i swear it was a 2 cm deep :rofl: so finger Xd this is a huge sign for you

*Freyasmum* hyave you tested yet hun?

*Butterfly1984* if your reading this love the deadication of loggin on with out a home connection!

*Meemee* I didn't really have any stymptoms and if you speak to Blondie i was sure i was out this month, The only diffrence i found was that because i throught i was out, I did have an awful cold tho which i've heard is a sign but how you judge a true cold to a pregnancie cold i'll never know

*Razcox* I can't wait for your testing day so excited

*Mum2bewaiting* hun you must be highly stressed with the court apperance and all, please don't be disheartened by the :bfn: i know caitlenc was 10 DPO Blondie 11 DPO and mine was 11 DPO so 9 DPO is very lucky if you got even the fainest positive, Finger X'd for you hun 

*Flowertot* I was like you i always feel on the 28th for :witch: then in Feb :witch: came on the 23rd, so that throw me completly out of sorts with OV but something worked as i'm now preggors so let hope your's is the same this month x

*caitlenc* congrates on you HCG doubling i so wish they would do that test in the uk x

well I think I've done my best for comments and hope i haven't missed anyone out if i have i promise to do better next time xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Well i think i should do this in some order as it will end up being a tori and george thread day 

Welcome to :

* 21p1eco*
*Garkat23*
*loopdido*

You'll love it here and you'll so realise it's your second home, 

Hope you all enjoy your stay xx

p.s if I've missed anyone out i'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## emie

tori_cottier said:


> Well i think i should do this in some order as it will end up being a tori and george thread day
> 
> Welcome to :
> 
> * 21p1eco*
> *Garkat23*
> *loopdido*
> 
> You'll love it here and you'll so realise it's your second home,
> 
> Hope you all enjoy your stay xx
> 
> p.s if I've missed anyone out i'm sorry sorry :hug:

yes you missed me out..:cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

tori_cottier said:


> Morning Lovely leftovers,
> 
> Gosh you lot have been busy, I move away from my pc for all of 5 hours and having to spend a good 15 Min reading all your threads
> 
> *Samzi* Have you tested chicken? How many DPO are you chick? (what is the earest?) you really have to stop worrying hunny it's no good for you or little bean (if he's in there) - i know it's easer said than done, PMA!
> 
> *Stewie* I'm so sorry :witch: got you this month but with all the :bfp: that's coming out of this group I positive you will get yours next month just in time for the christmas babies, My bets are on you this time (i have a good feeling)
> 
> *T'elle and Emie * Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!
> 
> *Caitlenc* I think i would be the same with 12 year olds sweaty bodies even with out little roo inside me :rofl:
> 
> Emmie i said hi on the 26th to you hunny,

 x


----------



## emie

tori_cottier said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lovely leftovers,
> 
> Gosh you lot have been busy, I move away from my pc for all of 5 hours and having to spend a good 15 Min reading all your threads
> 
> *Samzi* Have you tested chicken? How many DPO are you chick? (what is the earest?) you really have to stop worrying hunny it's no good for you or little bean (if he's in there) - i know it's easer said than done, PMA!
> 
> *Stewie* I'm so sorry :witch: got you this month but with all the :bfp: that's coming out of this group I positive you will get yours next month just in time for the christmas babies, My bets are on you this time (i have a good feeling)
> 
> *T'elle and Emie * Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!
> 
> *Caitlenc* I think i would be the same with 12 year olds sweaty bodies even with out little roo inside me :rofl:
> 
> Emmie i said hi on the 26th to you hunny,
> 
> xClick to expand...

oops!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

It's a little quiet in here today isn't it


----------



## tori_cottier

emie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Morning Lovely leftovers,
> 
> Gosh you lot have been busy, I move away from my pc for all of 5 hours and having to spend a good 15 Min reading all your threads
> 
> *Samzi* Have you tested chicken? How many DPO are you chick? (what is the earest?) you really have to stop worrying hunny it's no good for you or little bean (if he's in there) - i know it's easer said than done, PMA!
> 
> *Stewie* I'm so sorry :witch: got you this month but with all the :bfp: that's coming out of this group I positive you will get yours next month just in time for the christmas babies, My bets are on you this time (i have a good feeling)
> 
> *T'elle and Emie * Welcome to the group i'm sure you'll fit in well!!
> 
> *Caitlenc* I think i would be the same with 12 year olds sweaty bodies even with out little roo inside me :rofl:
> 
> Emmie i said hi on the 26th to you hunny,
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> oops!!!!!!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...


don't worry chick it's so hectic on this thread it's easy to miss something out hun


----------



## caitlenc

It is quiet, Tori. I just had another bit of brown cm on my paper when I wiped (sorry for tmi). Should I be worried, what with my numbers goin up and everything?


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> It is quiet, Tori. I just had another bit of brown cm on my paper when I wiped (sorry for tmi). Should I be worried, what with my numbers goin up and everything?

No hun you shouldn't worry, If it was red blood i would be saying take a trip to the doctors but brown is old it may be your system cleaning it self out, you've got very good HCG levels chick this is a brillant sign that bump is doing well. I do understand how you feel as this has got to be the worse part of being PG as i'm constantly questioning each pain, ich, wee etc, Excepted i haven't had a trip to the hospital like you have. Can you ring you midwife/doctor just to reassure you a little more?

:hug: to you, and sit back and chill chick everything going to be fine! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> It is quiet, Tori. I just had another bit of brown cm on my paper when I wiped (sorry for tmi). Should I be worried, what with my numbers goin up and everything?

i wouldnt worry, your numbers are going up well, its old blood, and not a lot. try to relax, and remember its quiet common to spot in the first tri and yours isnt even worth calling spotting.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Can someone have a quick peck at my chart and tell me if they see an implantation dip?
Thans all :hugs:
Glad ur blood tests are good Caitlenc x


----------



## caitlenc

Thanks, girls, you always make me feel better!:hugs:

Mum2b, unfortunately I never charted, so can't help you there! xo


----------



## emie

hi hun..I cant but not everyone gets one...:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I suddenly decided that I could see one :rofl:
but then thought maybe I was been over sensitive again....


----------



## emie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I suddenly decided that I could see one :rofl:
> but then thought maybe I was been over sensitive again....

I dont think it needs to go below the coverline to be one, but maybe we shall see tomorrow...:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Can someone have a quick peck at my chart and tell me if they see an implantation dip?
> Thans all :hugs:
> Glad ur blood tests are good Caitlenc x

Ohhh we need blonsie to look at your temps it looks really good to me but our blondie is the girl to tell you if that's an implant dip, I think it does dip at arroung 10 DPO so this would work out right 

Finger xd xx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

emie said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> I suddenly decided that I could see one :rofl:
> but then thought maybe I was been over sensitive again....
> 
> I dont think it needs to go below the coverline to be one, but maybe we shall see tomorrow...:hugs:Click to expand...

I didn'e realise that that was what I was aiming for :dohh:


----------



## emie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> emie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> I suddenly decided that I could see one :rofl:
> but then thought maybe I was been over sensitive again....
> 
> I dont think it needs to go below the coverline to be one, but maybe we shall see tomorrow...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I didn'e realise that that was what I was aiming for :dohh:Click to expand...

Hi it does say on FF 7-10 days so this could be it...:happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Just got home and absolutely exhausted after a stressful afternoon so please forgive me if I haven't responded to all your posts today - I might have to give some a miss tonight as I'm about to fall asleep :(

Caitlenc - excellent news about hcg levels - don't worry about a tiny tiny bit of spotting - sounds completely normal and those hcg levels are so high I'd stay positive :)

Samzi - sorry :witch: got you honey but now at least you know exactly what cycle day you are on so can start charting properly this month and work on that :bfp:

Tori - exciting news about your scan :) I'm hoping the time will fly by over the next couple of weeks til we can all see our beans :)

Topazicat - story of running out to car with wet stick in one hand and cbfm in the other had me :rofl:

Mum2bewaiting - implantation dip doesn't have to go anywhere near the coverline so don't worry. There does look like a wee dip but temps are looking good overall - fingers x'd for that :bfp:

OK so my memory is going pearshaped now so will have to quickly skim back over posts to see who I have forgotten :)


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Sorry Samzi i have no idea, what CD are you on?
> 
> As for me my (.)(.) are REALLY killing me now! Don't remember then hurting this much before :hissy:


Razcox - I'm so sure you are going to get a :bfp: this month. I have everything crossed for you :)


----------



## flowertot

Caitlen - i'm sure the brown cm is nothing to worry about, your hcg levels look excellent. 
samzi - that nasty witch is deffo playing games with you. tell her to p**s off!

i got a faint line on the opk today which is classed as negative. does this mean that i have now ovulated? sorry for sounding thick but i'm quite new to all this x


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Caitlen - i'm sure the brown cm is nothing to worry about, your hcg levels look excellent.
> samzi - that nasty witch is deffo playing games with you. tell her to p**s off!
> 
> i got a faint line on the opk today which is classed as negative. does this mean that i have now ovulated? sorry for sounding thick but i'm quite new to all this x

Hi Flowertot - if line is now faint then it means you have ovulated - but get some more :sex: in tonight just to be on safe side :) Have your temps risen yet - fertility friend pinpoints ovulation when you have a temp shift for about 3 days so if your temp has gone up and the line has gone faint then it means the eggy has been released from the traps :)


----------



## Blondie

and speaking of implantation dips - could that be one at 7dpo on your chart Razcox - you chart is looking good this month aswell :happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

shes still arsing about with me :(


----------



## Blondie

Oh god - got a really horrible bout of nausea just come on - sat here heaving away :( Think m/s is really kicking in now :(

Think I will be in bed in about half an hour at this rate.


----------



## tori_cottier

Is it to early to buy maternity tops? the reason i say this is i'm not getting to keen or advance but, i recent the fact if i buy a top at the moment in 2 months time i'm not going to be a ble to fit into it and also if i keep on eating at the rate i am i'm going to look in full tri by month 2. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: george is a hungry bugger!


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Is it to early to buy maternity tops? the reason i say this is i'm not getting to keen or advance but, i recent the fact if i buy a top at the moment in 2 months time i'm not going to be a ble to fit into it and also if i keep on eating at the rate i am i'm going to look in full tri by month 2. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: george is a hungry bugger!

I don't know about maternity tops - but I so need a much bigger bra - my boobs are so heavy and huge - my 32E is really tight - think I must be going on 32G now :hissy: - God I look like some Jordan look a likey :hissy::hissy:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Oh god - got a really horrible bout of nausea just come on - sat here heaving away :( Think m/s is really kicking in now :(
> 
> Think I will be in bed in about half an hour at this rate.

Oh god they say MS starts @ 6 weeks crist they were'nt wrong for you 6w + 1 d your little ones keen! x x 

:hug: for you to make you better, I know how it feels though was the same last night


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> Caitlen - i'm sure the brown cm is nothing to worry about, your hcg levels look excellent.
> samzi - that nasty witch is deffo playing games with you. tell her to p**s off!
> 
> i got a faint line on the opk today which is classed as negative. does this mean that i have now ovulated? sorry for sounding thick but i'm quite new to all this x
> 
> Hi Flowertot - if line is now faint then it means you have ovulated - but get some more :sex: in tonight just to be on safe side :) Have your temps risen yet - fertility friend pinpoints ovulation when you have a temp shift for about 3 days so if your temp has gone up and the line has gone faint then it means the eggy has been released from the traps :)Click to expand...


my temps are all over the place! cd8- 35.6, cd9- 36.5, cd10- 37.7 and today cd11- 36.9. 

i had my +opk on cd 9 and 10. from what i read on FF it says temp goes up after ov but that would mean i ov'ed on cd 9. i'm confused!:hissy:

oh well all we can do is keep :sex: and hope for the best. we did it on cd 9 and 10 and will carry on so hopefully we're covered.


----------



## Blondie

flowertot - do you record your temps on FF? has it pinpointed ovulation for you yet?


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> flowertot - do you record your temps on FF? has it pinpointed ovulation for you yet?

it just says i'm likely to ovulate between cd 9 and 12.


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Oh god - got a really horrible bout of nausea just come on - sat here heaving away :( Think m/s is really kicking in now :(
> 
> Think I will be in bed in about half an hour at this rate.
> 
> Oh god they say MS starts @ 6 weeks crist they were'nt wrong for you 6w + 1 d your little ones keen! x x
> 
> :hug: for you to make you better, I know how it feels though was the same last nightClick to expand...


I've been feeling a bit of nausea over last few days but this morning I felt so so sick and it cleared up during the day but this evening it looks like it is back. Really hoping it is a sign that hormones are going mad :) 

Seems worse when I have an empty stomach - and drinking water all through the day seems to help


----------



## Freyasmum

Tee hee! I'm working from home today, and look - everyone's online! I think that's a first for me.

*Samzi* - so sorry the :witch: is playing silly games with you.
*Blondie* - I'm so jealous of your increasing BBs! I don't hold out much hope for mine as they didn't go up even one cup size last time :(
*Razcox *- Honestly, it is sounding SO good for you! I can't wait till you test!
*Caitlen* - Those numbers are fantastic!! Doesn't look like you've got anything to worry about (although of course you will)
*Flowertot* - sorry, I don't know a thing about charting. Good luck though!!
*Tori* - Great to see you back! Sounds like you had a lovely break too.

That's not everyone. :hugs: to everyone else. I'm sorry - I'm just no Blondie!


----------



## samzi

night guys, i feel so tired xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...


----------



## emie

Freyasmum said:


> Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
> AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
> It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...

good luck for tomorrow...:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
> AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
> It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...

Oooh fingers x'd for you - definitely wait for FMU - want to give it the best chance of a :bfp: possible :)


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> flowertot - do you record your temps on FF? has it pinpointed ovulation for you yet?
> 
> it just says i'm likely to ovulate between cd 9 and 12.Click to expand...

it tends to record ovulation after 3 days of temp shift - so will put a cross on your chart probably tomorrow. you can do what I do and put a high temp in for tomorrow now and see if it puts down ovulation for you :)


----------



## Blondie

Right ladies - I am off to bed as so so tired.

Speak to you all tomorrow :)

Sweet dreams and keep those :bfp:s brewing :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Oh god - got a really horrible bout of nausea just come on - sat here heaving away :( Think m/s is really kicking in now :(
> 
> Think I will be in bed in about half an hour at this rate.
> 
> Oh god they say MS starts @ 6 weeks crist they were'nt wrong for you 6w + 1 d your little ones keen! x x
> 
> :hug: for you to make you better, I know how it feels though was the same last nightClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been feeling a bit of nausea over last few days but this morning I felt so so sick and it cleared up during the day but this evening it looks like it is back. Really hoping it is a sign that hormones are going mad :)
> 
> Seems worse when I have an empty stomach - and drinking water all through the day seems to helpClick to expand...

you need to eat little and often chick, i know it sound stupid but it does settle the MS (or DS =Day sickness) and the waters good as being dehydrated makes to feel sick so that nips that in the bud (not whole gulps tho as this has a tendence to come back up sorry TMI)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Freyasmum said:


> Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
> AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
> It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...

oohhh good luck tomorrow xx:hug:


----------



## Freyasmum

Blondie said:


> Oooh fingers x'd for you - definitely wait for FMU - want to give it the best chance of a :bfp: possible :)

I know I should wait for tomorrow FMU, but it is SO difficult!!
I'm working from home today and just knowing the stick is sitting there, waiting to be Ped on is killing me!! :rofl: :rofl:

But I know I will be so disappointed if I see another BFN. I should wait. Also because my cycle may not be regular at the moment since I only came off bcp at the end of last year...

:hissy: I just wanna POAS!!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Freyasmum said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Oooh fingers x'd for you - definitely wait for FMU - want to give it the best chance of a :bfp: possible :)
> 
> I know I should wait for tomorrow FMU, but it is SO difficult!!
> I'm working from home today and just knowing the stick is sitting there, waiting to be Ped on is killing me!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> But I know I will be so disappointed if I see another BFN. I should wait. Also because my cycle may not be regular at the moment since I only came off bcp at the end of last year...
> 
> :hissy: I just wanna POAS!!!!Click to expand...

Thats the main reason I did yesterday :rofl: I was beginning to gat withdrawal symptoms... and feel as if I was doing something...


----------



## msmith

Freyasmum said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Oooh fingers x'd for you - definitely wait for FMU - want to give it the best chance of a :bfp: possible :)
> 
> I know I should wait for tomorrow FMU, but it is SO difficult!!
> I'm working from home today and just knowing the stick is sitting there, waiting to be Ped on is killing me!! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> But I know I will be so disappointed if I see another BFN. I should wait. Also because my cycle may not be regular at the moment since I only came off bcp at the end of last year...
> 
> :hissy: I just wanna POAS!!!!Click to expand...

Good luck for when you do do it.


----------



## Razcox

Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)

Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Happy April Fools day :happydance:
Well, I got a....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:bfn:
but I don't mind today cos my body knows it can play tricks on me this morning :yipee::yipee: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
also temp went back up again this morning (please look at chart :)) and i have woken up thirsty with heavy bb's (ff has only given me 57 points thou :saywhat:
Am thinking will test again sunday, do u think that that will allow enough time if it is an implantation dip??
Hows every1 else this fine morning???
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## samzi

morning.

af not here properly yet but im feeling so rough with a cold/sore throat/headache/earache. you name it i have it :lol:

Not a good day :(


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> morning.
> 
> af not here properly yet but im feeling so rough with a cold/sore throat/headache/earache. you name it i have it :lol:
> 
> Not a good day :(

:hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Happy April Fools day :happydance:
> Well, I got a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfn:
> but I don't mind today cos my body knows it can play tricks on me this morning :yipee::yipee: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> also temp went back up again this morning (please look at chart :)) and i have woken up thirsty with heavy bb's (ff has only given me 57 points thou :saywhat:
> Am thinking will test again sunday, do u think that that will allow enough time if it is an implantation dip??
> Hows every1 else this fine morning???
> :happydance::happydance:

Morning hun, 

Your temps are looking great it i do say so my self 11 DPO whenis the :witch:
Due? finger xd she'll bugger off on her broom stick and not return!!


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> morning.
> 
> af not here properly yet but im feeling so rough with a cold/sore throat/headache/earache. you name it i have it :lol:
> 
> Not a good day :(

:hug: to you hunny,


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)
> 
> Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .

I knew you'd give in :rofl: but your one :bfn: away from the :bfp: we all have high hopes for you hunny. and don't be mad with yourself i POAS from 6 DPO this time around and then got my BFP


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> Happy April Fools day :happydance:
> Well, I got a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfn:
> but I don't mind today cos my body knows it can play tricks on me this morning :yipee::yipee: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> also temp went back up again this morning (please look at chart :)) and i have woken up thirsty with heavy bb's (ff has only given me 57 points thou :saywhat:
> Am thinking will test again sunday, do u think that that will allow enough time if it is an implantation dip??
> Hows every1 else this fine morning???
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Morning hun,
> 
> Your temps are looking great it i do say so my self 11 DPO whenis the :witch:
> Due? finger xd she'll bugger off on her broom stick and not return!!Click to expand...


Why, thank you Tori :)
FF has changed her 2 sun, although I'm not expecting her on time as last month was a 42 day cycle... hhmmm
I'm not sure why I'm so bloody cheerful.... nothing has changed from 2 days ago :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Freyasmum said:


> Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
> AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
> It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...

have you tested yet chick? and how can you forget to POAS that like forgetting to breath, :rofl: honestly my life first thing in a morning is wake up at 6.13 (on the dot with out the aid of an alarm clock) shuve the temp stick under pit, write down temp stumble down stairs pee in a pot, put stick in pot wait 30 seconds then go do hair, put kettle on come back to stick see that i'm still preggers do a little happy dance and then the whole things repeated on a dailey bases :rofl: god i need a life


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)
> 
> Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .

I did that on Monday, I think it waas the thought of doing something positive... we are off to my brothers for tea tonight, think I will take the car (it is walking distance, giving the dog a decent walk) and use that along with the excuse of working tomorrow for not having a drink :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## meemee

well im going to be testing around sat/sun aswell razcox so we can be nervous wrecks together :rofl:
oh i hope its a big fat bfp for you tomorrow freyasmum!
my pma is rapidly decreasing! my boobs are already starting to hurt! at around the same time they usually do before af :sad1:
im just so yearning for my bfp!


----------



## Razcox

tori_cottier said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)
> 
> Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .
> 
> I knew you'd give in :rofl: but your one :bfn: away from the :bfp: we all have high hopes for you hunny. and don't be mad with yourself i POAS from 6 DPO this time around and then got my BFPClick to expand...


LOL, its a problem this POAS lark. I am going out on sat to buy some digi and superdrug HPT. Then i can POAS to my hearts content! When i get my :bfp: i am going to track the lines every 48 hours to make sure all is ok. I reallt think this is going to be a good month.

Here is my chart for anyone that wants a look. CM is still creamy, boobs hurt, my nose is still running and bunged up but i have no other fluy feelings and felt really really sick this morning. It can't ALL be in my head surely.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

meemee said:


> well im going to be testing around sat/sun aswell razcox so we can be nervous wrecks together :rofl:
> oh i hope its a big fat bfp for you tomorrow freyasmum!
> my pma is rapidly decreasing! my boobs are already starting to hurt! at around the same time they usually do before af :sad1:
> im just so yearning for my bfp!

don't forget that the symptoms of pregnancy and af can be very similar :hug:


----------



## Razcox

Mum2bewaiting said:


> meemee said:
> 
> 
> well im going to be testing around sat/sun aswell razcox so we can be nervous wrecks together :rofl:
> oh i hope its a big fat bfp for you tomorrow freyasmum!
> my pma is rapidly decreasing! my boobs are already starting to hurt! at around the same time they usually do before af :sad1:
> im just so yearning for my bfp!
> 
> don't forget that the symptoms of pregnancy and af can be very similar :hug:Click to expand...

I agree, its natures way of confusing the hell out of us! :hug: and PMA coming your way hun xxx


----------



## emie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Happy April Fools day :happydance:
> Well, I got a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfn:
> but I don't mind today cos my body knows it can play tricks on me this morning :yipee::yipee: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> also temp went back up again this morning (please look at chart :)) and i have woken up thirsty with heavy bb's (ff has only given me 57 points thou :saywhat:
> Am thinking will test again sunday, do u think that that will allow enough time if it is an implantation dip??
> Hows every1 else this fine morning???
> :happydance::happydance:

lookinggood hun I think you can see more of a dip now..:yipee::hugs:


----------



## emie

Razcox said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)
> 
> Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .
> 
> I knew you'd give in :rofl: but your one :bfn: away from the :bfp: we all have high hopes for you hunny. and don't be mad with yourself i POAS from 6 DPO this time around and then got my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, its a problem this POAS lark. I am going out on sat to buy some digi and superdrug HPT. Then i can POAS to my hearts content! When i get my :bfp: i am going to track the lines every 48 hours to make sure all is ok. I reallt think this is going to be a good month.
> 
> Here is my chart for anyone that wants a look. CM is still creamy, boobs hurt, my nose is still running and bunged up but i have no other fluy feelings and felt really really sick this morning. It can't ALL be in my head surely.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762Click to expand...

good luck hun your chart looks great...:yipee::hugs:


----------



## samzi

my af still isnt here like usual :hissy:

feeling like death and not amused that shes messing me about


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, Ladies!!:hugs:

Wow, you girls have been busy bees!! Just took me 20 minutes to catch up!:rofl:

Samzi, sorry :witch: is messing you about. Hang in there, hunni.:hugs:

Freyasmum, you must TEST!!!!!:happydance:

Razcox, I am so sure this is your month...can't wait to see that :bfp:!

Tori, i think your morning routine sounds fab!:rofl: Give lil' George a pat for me!

Blondie, so sorry that m/s has gotten you...I am dreading that myself. But obviously your hormones are RAGING!:happydance:

Mum2be & Meemee, fingers Xed for your testing this weekend, bring on those :bfp:'s!!

:hug:To anyone I missed, pregnancy brain has kicked in!:rofl:

Well, I am feeling good this morning, although terribly tired as we went to see ashow last night, and didn't get home until 11. BB's still sore, otherwise pretty much no symptoms. Brown cm has disappeared again, thanks to all you ladies for your reassuring words, they definitely helped calm me down!:hugs:

Well, off to work. Have a fab day girlies!!:hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Razcox said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)
> 
> Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .
> 
> I knew you'd give in :rofl: but your one :bfn: away from the :bfp: we all have high hopes for you hunny. and don't be mad with yourself i POAS from 6 DPO this time around and then got my BFPClick to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, its a problem this POAS lark. I am going out on sat to buy some digi and superdrug HPT. Then i can POAS to my hearts content! When i get my :bfp: i am going to track the lines every 48 hours to make sure all is ok. I reallt think this is going to be a good month.
> 
> Here is my chart for anyone that wants a look. CM is still creamy, boobs hurt, my nose is still running and bunged up but i have no other fluy feelings and felt really really sick this morning. It can't ALL be in my head surely.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762Click to expand...

No it's not all in your head hunny the nose thing is becoming a positive symptom over time CM is really good as it would dyr up if :witch: was due ohhhh I'm getting giddy for you :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies, 

Well Thing are spiffing here me and George are eating my family out of house and home, appart from hot cross buns i don't think he likes them very much as it tasted very good when i was eating it but then 30 min later i was talking to the toilet again, 

BB are getting bigger so i went to Meadowhell (thats a shopping center for those who have never heard of it) and coouldn't find bugger all, apart from a pair of boots (which is always a happy shop) and i'm going to justify the new buy to DH by saying there for me and george's intrest! 

DH decided he needed a little chat when i return home for work last night, as he's a little concerned that he wont be able to :sex: as he know's little george is up there, Bless i think i need to buy him the Big pregnacy book for men. I did say it would come natural but I really can't be doing with out :sex: for the next 9 months it's not natual, Hay hoo the things we go through for little ones :rofl:

Hope you girlies are ok and well!! 

:dust:

To you all


----------



## samzi

im going to test in the morning if AF still isnt here like she usually is. Something isnt right!!


----------



## emie

Blondie said:


> Freyasmum said:
> 
> 
> Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
> AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
> It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...
> 
> Oooh fingers x'd for you - definitely wait for FMU - want to give it the best chance of a :bfp: possible :)Click to expand...

Hi Blonde I am moving on dont fit in here...


----------



## caitlenc

emie said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freyasmum said:
> 
> 
> Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
> AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
> It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...
> 
> Oooh fingers x'd for you - definitely wait for FMU - want to give it the best chance of a :bfp: possible :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Blonde I am moving on dont fit in here...Click to expand...

Emie, don't leave!! Of course you fit in here!:hugs:


----------



## emie

caitlenc said:


> emie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freyasmum said:
> 
> 
> Now that I've mostly caught up... on to me!
> AF is due about now, but no sign as yet. I was going to POAS this morning, but was woken early and FORGOT!!! :rofl:
> It says on the box you can use it any time of day, but I really don't want to waste it (seeing as I only have the one). I suppose I could always buy some more...
> 
> Oooh fingers x'd for you - definitely wait for FMU - want to give it the best chance of a :bfp: possible :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Blonde I am moving on dont fit in here...Click to expand...
> 
> Emie, don't leave!! Of course you fit in here!:hugs:Click to expand...

Your so kind dont worry about me :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

emie said:


> Hi Blonde I am moving on dont fit in here...

Hi Emie,

Sorry you have decided to leave :( Hope we haven't done anything to upset you?


----------



## Blondie

Afternoon my lovelies :)

God what a day I'm having - got a man round fitting a new central heating boiler for me and so I'm working at home, got no heating and no running water. Great for when you need to drink constantly! 

Cats are going mental at drilling noise coming from kitchen and I'm sat here trying to work. Someone please let me out of here :)

Got heartburn today rather than nausea - haven't decided which is worst yet!


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Afternoon my lovelies :)
> 
> God what a day I'm having - got a man round fitting a new central heating boiler for me and so I'm working at home, got no heating and no running water. Great for when you need to drink constantly!
> 
> Cats are going mental at drilling noise coming from kitchen and I'm sat here trying to work. Someone please let me out of here :)
> 
> Got heartburn today rather than nausea - haven't decided which is worst yet!

Urgh i hate heart burn so i would go with that! :) Poor you putting up with all the drilling, but at least the boiler is getting sorted. 

I am now sick to death of mucus, my don't think i have ever used so many tissues. :hissy: Getting pulling/crampy pains now to add to the ichy/sore/achy/heavy boobs. I hope this is all brewing up to a :bfp: or i am going to really know about it if :witch: arrives.


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon my lovelies :)
> 
> God what a day I'm having - got a man round fitting a new central heating boiler for me and so I'm working at home, got no heating and no running water. Great for when you need to drink constantly!
> 
> Cats are going mental at drilling noise coming from kitchen and I'm sat here trying to work. Someone please let me out of here :)
> 
> Got heartburn today rather than nausea - haven't decided which is worst yet!
> 
> Urgh i hate heart burn so i would go with that! :) Poor you putting up with all the drilling, but at least the boiler is getting sorted.
> 
> I am now sick to death of mucus, my don't think i have ever used so many tissues. :hissy: Getting pulling/crampy pains now to add to the ichy/sore/achy/heavy boobs. I hope this is all brewing up to a :bfp: or i am going to really know about it if :witch: arrives.Click to expand...


It all sounds really positive Razcox - and I got a :bfn: on 10dpo so don't lose heart yet :)


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)
> 
> Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .
> 
> I did that on Monday, I think it waas the thought of doing something positive... we are off to my brothers for tea tonight, think I will take the car (it is walking distance, giving the dog a decent walk) and use that along with the excuse of working tomorrow for not having a drink :happydance: :cloud9:Click to expand...

Oooh mum2bewaiting - your chart is looking very good today - a nice rise after a dip? :)


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Girls! Bring on those:bfp:'s!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!! Seems very quiet on here this morning, everyone must be having a lie in :)
> 
> Freyasmum - I really get where you are coming from as i cracked this morning and POAS even though i knew i shouldn't!!! My boobs hurt so much and i felt so sick this morning i just couldn't resist but guess what it was a :bfn: just like i knew it would be :hissy: i am so mad at myself gerrrrrrr. Oh well i will now wait until sat/sun to test again . . . .
> 
> I did that on Monday, I think it waas the thought of doing something positive... we are off to my brothers for tea tonight, think I will take the car (it is walking distance, giving the dog a decent walk) and use that along with the excuse of working tomorrow for not having a drink :happydance: :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh mum2bewaiting - your chart is looking very good today - a nice rise after a dip? :)Click to expand...


I hope so, I have become absessive, which I never said I was gonna do!
DH had to practically, no physically drag me past the mamas and papas shop on sun cos i wanted to go in and play lets pretend...
:hissy::hissy::blush::blush:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have just noticed that I'm the only unpreggars 1 viewing this atm, whats all that about???? ;)


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I have just noticed that I'm the only unpreggars 1 viewing this atm, whats all that about???? ;)

No the only one that hasn't had their pregnancy confirmed yet :) You could well be pregnant remember :)


----------



## Razcox

I'm viewing it too and i am not preggers (Confirmed) yet!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> I'm viewing it too and i am not preggers (Confirmed) yet!

U weren't in earlier though, I just thought it one of those odd occassions, Fx'ed ur right blondie xx


----------



## samzi

im not either :rofl:

though i still havent had/got AF properly :trouble:


----------



## tori_cottier

Right Ladies I need to POAS Now, i've got the urge as i haven't for all of 24-48hrs which i think is a bit long! don't know how you are lasting Blondie with 1 FRER and 1 CB i've still got 10 IC 1 FRER and 1 CB whoo whooo can pee till my hearts content lol


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> Right Ladies I need to POAS Now, i've got the urge as i haven't for all of 24-48hrs which i think is a bit long! don't know how you are lasting Blondie with 1 FRER and 1 CB i've still got 10 IC 1 FRER and 1 CB whoo whooo can pee till my hearts content lol

then go pee on em... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Right Ladies I need to POAS Now, i've got the urge as i haven't for all of 24-48hrs which i think is a bit long! don't know how you are lasting Blondie with 1 FRER and 1 CB i've still got 10 IC 1 FRER and 1 CB whoo whooo can pee till my hearts content lol

:rofl: I did the FRER about 3 days ago and yes I'm still pregnant and I still have the CB digi waiting - waiting for what I don't know :rofl: I almost don't want to test as don't want to see the 3+ change to anything else. For now i'm happily still temping away and watching those temps.

I was bored the other day though and took my 2 used CB digitals apart to see what the lines were like inside as the display had gone :rofl::rofl: How sad is that? :rofl:

Oooh but I do have about 10 opks somewhere - hmmmmm :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Right Ladies I need to POAS Now, i've got the urge as i haven't for all of 24-48hrs which i think is a bit long! don't know how you are lasting Blondie with 1 FRER and 1 CB i've still got 10 IC 1 FRER and 1 CB whoo whooo can pee till my hearts content lol
> 
> :rofl: I did the FRER about 3 days ago and yes I'm still pregnant and I still have the CB digi waiting - waiting for what I don't know :rofl: I almost don't want to test as don't want to see the 3+ change to anything else. For now i'm happily still temping away and watching those temps.
> 
> I was bored the other day though and took my 2 used CB digitals apart to see what the lines were like inside as the display had gone :rofl::rofl: How sad is that? :rofl:
> 
> Oooh but I do have about 10 opks somewhere - hmmmmm :happydance:Click to expand...

I've done that, It's really disapointing tho as i couldn't tell which one the control line was so put it in the bin :( 

The CB i'm not so excited about as i've got the 3+ now so i can't get any futher on in that game :rofl::rofl:


----------



## msmith

Evening ladies,
I think I may be joining Razcox and mum2bewaiting POAS this weekend if no :witch: You both have more symptoms than me though. 
Hope you are feeling better soon Samzi and the :witch: stops playing games on you. Is she normally quite regular?
All you pregnant ones: Do pregnant women POAS regularly until their first scan??
Am shattered this week so just having a chilled evening. What are you all up to?
:hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

msmith said:


> Evening ladies,
> I think I may be joining Razcox and mum2bewaiting POAS this weekend if no :witch: You both have more symptoms than me though.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Samzi and the :witch: stops playing games on you. Is she normally quite regular?
> All you pregnant ones: Do pregnant women POAS regularly until their first scan??
> Am shattered this week so just having a chilled evening. What are you all up to?
> :hug:

Oh yes and i can tell you even after the 8 week scan i shall be doing it until i get past the 12 WW, it really just gives me hope and support that george is still in there kicking about as some days i have loads of symptom and others I'm doubting wether i'm pregnant at all, but apart from that it hard to kick the habbit:rofl:


----------



## samzi

Well when shes here, shes here!!

Atm she isnt like normal, its scanty like and only when wipe tmi i know. prob get me in the night properly but if she doesnt i may test tomo


----------



## msmith

tori_cottier said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies,
> I think I may be joining Razcox and mum2bewaiting POAS this weekend if no :witch: You both have more symptoms than me though.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Samzi and the :witch: stops playing games on you. Is she normally quite regular?
> All you pregnant ones: Do pregnant women POAS regularly until their first scan??
> Am shattered this week so just having a chilled evening. What are you all up to?
> :hug:
> 
> Oh yes and i can tell you even after the 8 week scan i shall be doing it until i get past the 12 WW, it really just gives me hope and support that george is still in there kicking about as some days i have loads of symptom and others I'm doubting wether i'm pregnant at all, but apart from that it hard to kick the habbit:rofl:Click to expand...

I think I would be poas for Britain if I knew each time I was getting a :bfp: One day soon maybe....


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi ladies 

did we know about T'elle?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...m-stressing-too-much-nothing-another-m-c.html

I feel so bad for her :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Happy April Fools day :happydance:
> Well, I got a....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> :bfn:
> but I don't mind today cos my body knows it can play tricks on me this morning :yipee::yipee: :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> also temp went back up again this morning (please look at chart :)) and i have woken up thirsty with heavy bb's (ff has only given me 57 points thou :saywhat:
> Am thinking will test again sunday, do u think that that will allow enough time if it is an implantation dip??
> Hows every1 else this fine morning???
> :happydance::happydance:

your chart looks good to me. dont go by the ff points, i got 91pts last cycle but no bfp.

and i ve seen chartd score 65 and get a bfp.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I had picked up that T'elle was having worries, but missed the m/c. Its crap :(
, it makes me feel bad for getting so excited, strange isn't it that u can get so involved with others without actually meeting them...

Thanks Beth, how are ur plans for AI? have u decided when ur going? how r u getting on with the fertility monitor?


----------



## topazicatzbet

left the house stick in hand again this morning, thankfully im only working sat now before ov, another high.
planning to go on sun but need to confirm with my donor


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> I had picked up that T'elle was having worries, but missed the m/c. Its crap :(
> , it makes me feel bad for getting so excited, strange isn't it that u can get so involved with others without actually meeting them...
> 
> Thanks Beth, how are ur plans for AI? have u decided when ur going? how r u getting on with the fertility monitor?

Keep on with PMA hunny that what the naughty are here for for good and bad thats what makes us a good group to be part of, I've sent a message to her wih well wishes, 

You POAS addicted yet?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> left the house stick in hand again this morning, thankfully im only working sat now before ov, another high.
> planning to go on sun but need to confirm with my donor

:rofl::rofl: , its the image of watching someone leave the house with pee stick in hand .... c u in the car park on saturday then!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> You POAS addicted yet?

That's why I had to test on Monday, its definately a fix, I didn't really want to this morning, I'm now wondering how long to wait until I next test assuming that temps were implantation dip for yesterday???

oh well, off to get sorted for another 12.5 hour stint tomorrow, have got 2 7.5 hr stints fri and sat so that will be a nice treat :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> You POAS addicted yet?
> 
> That's why I had to test on Monday, its definately a fix, I didn't really want to this morning, I'm now wondering how long to wait until I next test assuming that temps were implantation dip for yesterday???
> 
> oh well, off to get sorted for another 12.5 hour stint tomorrow, have got 2 7.5 hr stints fri and sat so that will be a nice treat :)Click to expand...

Oh you've done something nice to your boss to get those sorts of hours :rofl: what you going to do when you do get the :bfp: i can't hold my eyes open past 8.30, and i proved that tonight as i was on the late shift and feel asleep while on the phone, (only for a second tho and no one notice i think)

I think sunday would be a great day to test chick xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi all.
I've just been reading thru all your chat from earlier, and already I can't remember what's happened!!!
I guess it's still looking pretty positive for you Razcox & Mum2bwaiting! I hope you both test soon and see :bfp: Good luck!
Samzi, looks like the witch is still mucking you around. When are you going to test?

Still no sign of the witch here, but tested this morning and got :bfn: :cry:
Not even an evap for me to get my hopes up with!
I'll see what happens, and try again in a couple of days I guess.

I should go - I'm supposed to be working from home again today, but somehow BnB is just more fun! 
Take care everyone. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> You POAS addicted yet?
> 
> That's why I had to test on Monday, its definately a fix, I didn't really want to this morning, I'm now wondering how long to wait until I next test assuming that temps were implantation dip for yesterday???
> 
> oh well, off to get sorted for another 12.5 hour stint tomorrow, have got 2 7.5 hr stints fri and sat so that will be a nice treat :)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you've done something nice to your boss to get those sorts of hours :rofl: what you going to do when you do get the :bfp: i can't hold my eyes open past 8.30, and i proved that tonight as i was on the late shift and feel asleep while on the phone, (only for a second tho and no one notice i think)
> 
> I think sunday would be a great day to test chick xxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
Well catch u all later, to tired and achy (BB's REALLY hurt :)) this morning to be in good spirits just yet :)


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well another busy day lined up for me today unfortunately but will try and keep an eye on what is going on here :)

Got a combination of nausea, heartburn and feeling bloated this morning :( Think it is probably due to having no water for most of yesterday thanks to getting new boiler installed so my water intake was considerably lower than usual. But at least I now have central heating and hot water than works when requested rather than when it feels like it :rofl:

Samzi - hope :witch: stops messing you around.

Topaxicat - must be pretty good at juggling car keys, pee sticks, bags and cbfm by now. Are you still getting high ratings?

Razcox - still holding out on the pee sticks or have you crumbled yet? :) Symptoms sound so good you have surely got to get a :bfp: any time now.

Mum2bewaiting - chart is looking good - fingers x'd that :bfp: will be here any day now :) I got my :bfp: 2 days after implantation dip I think.

Freyasmum - sorry about :bfn: but no sign of :witch: yet so don't give up hope.

I think it's going to be a race to see who gets our first April :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Right better check back to see who else I have missed... :doh: of course my fellow knocked ups :)

Caitlenc - how are things with you today? 

Tori - I know what you mean about the 3+ and nowhere else to go from it. I really don't want to go and buy any more IC's now so think I will have to resign myself to not testing anymore :hissy::hissy:


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Evening ladies,
> I think I may be joining Razcox and mum2bewaiting POAS this weekend if no :witch: You both have more symptoms than me though.
> Hope you are feeling better soon Samzi and the :witch: stops playing games on you. Is she normally quite regular?
> All you pregnant ones: Do pregnant women POAS regularly until their first scan??
> Am shattered this week so just having a chilled evening. What are you all up to?
> :hug:

Sorry MSmith - I missed you out on my summary :(

Fingers x'd for testing - hopefully the :witch: will stay away :)

As for testing - I just keep testing until I run out of sticks, which will be any day now - still panic just thinking of not being able to test anymore but I've got to quit sometime - god it's harder than stopping smoking :rofl::rofl: I seem to have replaced my addiction for one kind of little stick for another :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well its now thursday so not long until the weekend now, YEAH! My DH is off to a stag do all day so i have an morning of shopping planned (getting lots of HPT so i can feed the POAS addiction) treating me and the dogs to a Maccy D's (it my little Girl Ela Bella's 1st birthday on sat) then spent the afternoon watching girly films. 

Samzi - Sorry the :witch: is still messing you about! Still keeping everything crosses for you hun.

Beth - Thanks for the chuckle first thing in the morning. I love the image of you running out stick in hand. Wonder what the police would make of it if they saw you driving with CBFM in hand?! :rolf:


Freyasmum - Sorry about the :bfn: but as the :witch: hasn't shown herself there is still hope, PMA all the way baby! :)

MSmith & Mum2bewaiting - Good luck with testing heres hoping for lots of :bfp: 's all round and more knocked up naughty's.

I have resisted the urge to POAS this morning but i will use the IC HPT tomorrow, depending on that i may wait until sunday to test again as i will have my superdrug HPT by then. I am sure its going to be a :bfp: this month though, i am getting so many symptoms. My boobs are now swollen as well, my bra didn't fit that well this morning and they are coming out of it a bit! Good job i washed all the bra's from when i was pregnant so i can wear them again if they get any bigger. Anyway enough with the essay, here is my chart: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## Razcox

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: Where is everyone??? I'm gettin all lonley over here! :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning girls,

razcox, your chart looks good, infact theres are 2 small dips there --- twin???

blondie - yes im getting highs but have been getting them since day 8. its the first month with the new monitor so it will adjust its self on further cycles.... of course it wont get a chance to cos im getting my bfp this month

samzi - how are you today, hope the :witch: has stopped messing you around.

mum2bewaiting - i think this is it for you, i better get my bfp at the end of the month then we can go to the trust maternity seminar together lol.

freyasmum - hope the :witch: stays away.

well im on count down to sun when hopefully i can do AI, havent heard back from him yet but im sure i will today.
i ve got a stinker of a head ache at the mo, i have a problem with my jaw that causes really bad headaches so i ve popped 2 co codamol, god help me when i do get my bfp and i cant take any. i just want to sleep today but i have to go clean out the cattery.


----------



## samzi

shes here properly :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Girls!!:hugs:

Samzi, sorry :witch: came, but glad that you can now focus properly on the next cycle. This will be your month, I'm sure of it!:hugs:

Razcox, I just know that :bfp: is around the corner, can't wait until you test tomorrow!:happydance:

Freyasmum, sorry about your :bfn:, but still plenty of time to turn it into a :bfp:!

Blondie, Tori, and Mum2be, I was testing every day until I got my Beta tests. Now it just seems kind of pointless, since I know what my numbers are. Also, I only have digis left, and like Tori, now i've got my 3+ it's a bit anticlimactic! I miss the pee sticks, though, almost as much as I miss the ciggies I just gave up!:cry:

Mssmith, good luck testing!!:hugs:
:hugs:To anyone else I missed.

Well, I am incredibly tired this morning, and wicked bloated! I swear, I look 6 months preggo already, I must stop eating!!! :dohh: Still no major nausea, though.

And, I have made it to 6 weeks!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have a fabulous day, my lovelies!:hug:


----------



## Razcox

caitlenc said:


> Hiya Girls!!:hugs:
> 
> Samzi, sorry :witch: came, but glad that you can now focus properly on the next cycle. This will be your month, I'm sure of it!:hugs:
> 
> Razcox, I just know that :bfp: is around the corner, can't wait until you test tomorrow!:happydance:
> 
> Freyasmum, sorry about your :bfn:, but still plenty of time to turn it into a :bfp:!
> 
> Blondie, Tori, and Mum2be, I was testing every day until I got my Beta tests. Now it just seems kind of pointless, since I know what my numbers are. Also, I only have digis left, and like Tori, now i've got my 3+ it's a bit anticlimactic! I miss the pee sticks, though, almost as much as I miss the ciggies I just gave up!:cry:
> 
> Mssmith, good luck testing!!:hugs:
> :hugs:To anyone else I missed.
> 
> Well, I am incredibly tired this morning, and wicked bloated! I swear, I look 6 months preggo already, I must stop eating!!! :dohh: Still no major nausea, though.
> 
> And, I have made it to 6 weeks!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Have a fabulous day, my lovelies!:hug:


Yeah!!! Well done on the 6 weeks hun XXXXXX


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Well its now thursday so not long until the weekend now, YEAH! My DH is off to a stag do all day so i have an morning of shopping planned (getting lots of HPT so i can feed the POAS addiction) treating me and the dogs to a Maccy D's (it my little Girl Ela Bella's 1st birthday on sat) then spent the afternoon watching girly films.
> 
> Samzi - Sorry the :witch: is still messing you about! Still keeping everything crosses for you hun.
> 
> Beth - Thanks for the chuckle first thing in the morning. I love the image of you running out stick in hand. Wonder what the police would make of it if they saw you driving with CBFM in hand?! :rolf:
> 
> 
> Freyasmum - Sorry about the :bfn: but as the :witch: hasn't shown herself there is still hope, PMA all the way baby! :)
> 
> MSmith & Mum2bewaiting - Good luck with testing heres hoping for lots of :bfp: 's all round and more knocked up naughty's.
> 
> I have resisted the urge to POAS this morning but i will use the IC HPT tomorrow, depending on that i may wait until sunday to test again as i will have my superdrug HPT by then. I am sure its going to be a :bfp: this month though, i am getting so many symptoms. My boobs are now swollen as well, my bra didn't fit that well this morning and they are coming out of it a bit! Good job i washed all the bra's from when i was pregnant so i can wear them again if they get any bigger. Anyway enough with the essay, here is my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


oooh you chart is looking good Razcox - I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Happy 6 weeks Caitlenc :happydance::happydance:

Know what you mean about the ciggies :hissy::hissy: - oh well I will be healthier for it and it will save me some money for the baby I suppose :rofl::rofl:

Feeling really sick at the moment, sat here with a cheese and coleslaw sandwich in front of me and trying to pluck up the courage to eat it :( Hungry but have a feeling it will just come straight back up again :(


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> shes here properly :happydance:

Sorry she has arrived but :happydance: yeah at least now you know and get on with this cycle now!

Beth - Don't say that about the twin thing as my DH is a twin. Not sure i could cope with 2 at once LOL!

Blondie - Thanks, i have lots of PMA about this cycle i just know it.


----------



## Blondie

Hmmm well cheese sandwich ended up in bin after 2 mouthfuls but luckily baby has decided I can eat as many ferrero rocher as I like without feeling ill :) If I can only eat those for the next 9 months then I'm happy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> Hmmm well cheese sandwich ended up in bin after 2 mouthfuls but luckily baby has decided I can eat as many ferrero rocher as I like without feeling ill :) If I can only eat those for the next 9 months then I'm happy :happydance::happydance:

:rofl::rofl:My bean likes Cadbury mini eggs, it seems...which is a good thing, because DH keeps a full bowl of them on the table!


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm well cheese sandwich ended up in bin after 2 mouthfuls but luckily baby has decided I can eat as many ferrero rocher as I like without feeling ill :) If I can only eat those for the next 9 months then I'm happy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:My bean likes Cadbury mini eggs, it seems...which is a good thing, because DH keeps a full bowl of them on the table!Click to expand...

Oh I have eaten so many mini-eggs recently - and creme eggs - basically anything chocolate this baby seems to like me eating :rofl::rofl: I like this baby alot :happydance:


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

AF finally came properly :happydance:

im still full of a cold, and fed up :hissy:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> AF finally came properly :happydance:
> 
> im still full of a cold, and fed up :hissy:

Awww I'm sorry honey :hug:

At least now you know exactly where you are in your cycle this month so hopefully it will make it easier to catch that egg :)


----------



## samzi

OH thinks he may be loosing his job so i think we may be on hold for a lil while..not sure yet.

both feeling crap with this cold thing anyway even though OV wont be for 2 weeks but yeah!


----------



## caitlenc

samzi said:


> OH thinks he may be loosing his job so i think we may be on hold for a lil while..not sure yet.
> 
> both feeling crap with this cold thing anyway even though OV wont be for 2 weeks but yeah!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

afternoon lovely leftovers

well things seem to be very positive today with you girls lots of nice symptoms brewing and also the Ov time for others 

Thing my side are looking good, have no symptoms today (which i'm going to relish in as judging by Blondies 6 week MS is starting I suspect this time next week i will be complaining a little) 

Caitlenc i beleive you've started shopping for little bump, I think this is great and so wish i had the courage to do so but think i will hold off until after the 8w scan. Oh and keep up the kicking the habit, 

I'm very tired today tho but have bought two books one pregnancy book for me and one for DH and i must say i like DH better as it's funny how men see us during the 9 months and how they feel. 

Samzi the :witch: coming is no bad thing for you hunny as at least now we can start banking for your :bfp: this month!!

Beth: cleaning out the cattery does not sound good with or without a headache and you've gone up another level as to how i admire you.

Misssmith and Razcox i can't wait for you guys to start testing i'm with holding on the POAS addiction and could really do with one of you to do it for me, I'm getting very giddy for test week!! Razcox your charts are supurb!

Blondie I'm not ready to kick the POAS habit so have ordered 10 more sticks, to get me through untill scan it's reassures me that George is sticking around (silly i know) but give your self a pat on the back from me for kicking the habbit your self :rofl: 

Hope your all well x x x


----------



## caitlenc

tori_cottier said:


> afternoon lovely leftovers
> 
> well things seem to be very positive today with you girls lots of nice symptoms brewing and also the Ov time for others
> 
> Thing my side are looking good, have no symptoms today (which i'm going to relish in as judging by Blondies 6 week MS is starting I suspect this time next week i will be complaining a little)
> 
> Caitlenc i beleive you've started shopping for little bump, I think this is great and so wish i had the courage to do so but think i will hold off until after the 8w scan. Oh and keep up the kicking the habit,
> 
> I'm very tired today tho but have bought two books one pregnancy book for me and one for DH and i must say i like DH better as it's funny how men see us during the 9 months and how they feel.
> 
> Samzi the :witch: coming is no bad thing for you hunny as at least now we can start banking for your :bfp: this month!!
> 
> Beth: cleaning out the cattery does not sound good with or without a headache and you've gone up another level as to how i admire you.
> 
> Misssmith and Razcox i can't wait for you guys to start testing i'm with holding on the POAS addiction and could really do with one of you to do it for me, I'm getting very giddy for test week!! Razcox your charts are supurb!
> 
> Blondie I'm not ready to kick the POAS habit so have ordered 10 more sticks, to get me through untill scan it's reassures me that George is sticking around (silly i know) but give your self a pat on the back from me for kicking the habbit your self :rofl:
> 
> Hope your all well x x x


:rofl::rofl:LOL I saw your response on my thread in First Tri, I answered you over there, you are so funny!


----------



## Razcox

Nearly home time and i get to test in the morning (yeah) i'll be 12 DPO then so i hope i will see a :bfp: will be sure to keep you all posted :)

If not then i will have to wait until sunday to find out . . . . Wish me luck x


----------



## caitlenc

Ooooohhhh, good luck, Razcox! Can't wait to see that :bfp:!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> Beth: cleaning out the cattery does not sound good with or without a headache and you've gone up another level as to how i admire you.

well i have to do it or they will smell, dont think the neighbours will be impressed with that. they are all clean now and i even weeded the back garden.

had a lovely bubble bath this afternoon and read a baby mag. took some more co codamol and the headache is easing off. 

on a good note im all set for AI on sun morning and will see what happens with the monitor re wether i go on mon or not, im really hoping my cycle will have settled back to its normal regular one now im not taking the epo.
i ve started on the grapefruit juice now, yuck, not my favourit drink but its worth it to get my BFP this cycle.


----------



## msmith

Hi ladies, 
I'm back from work and I don't know where the day has gone! Whizzed by. Just couldn't fit everything in I wanted to do today-like head out at lunch and buy HPT :dohh:
Had a few grumbles down below which felt a little bit like AF cramps brewing-but nothing since lunch, so staying positive.
Good luck Razcox for your :bfp: tomorrow.
Hope you feel better soon Samzi and fingers crossed your blokey doesn't lose his job.
Congrats on the 6 week mark Caitlenc
Love that you have bought more sticks tori.
Blondie, you got to be pleased that baby loves mini eggs. Is there any better sweet?
:hug:


----------



## Freyasmum

Morning all.
It's so cold here this morning - only 6 degrees when I left the house, although it's supposed to reach about 20 later on. Winter is well and truly on its way.
We have a lovely heat pump (air conditioner) to install. It spent all of last winter tucked away under our bed because we couldn't afford the installation, but I have put my foot down and said it MUST be working before my birthday (later this month). I'm sure it will heat the house much better once it's on the wall (and plugged in!). :rofl:

Samzi - sorry to hear your bloke's job is uncertain. How stressful for you both. :( Good news that the witch arrived though - at least you know where you stand there.
Razcox - I can't wait to log in tonight and see your big flashing :bfp: !!! Good luck!
Caitlen - congrats on reaching the 6 week mark! 
Blondie - your bean sure has a sweet tooth! When I was pregnant with Freya it was all about the pies.
Beth - you are such a legend! I just love the image of you rushing off, stick in hand! Good luck for Sunday.

Everyone else I hope you are doing OK. I do try to get everyone, but I am nowhere near as good as Blondie! 

Still no witch for me... but no symptoms either :( I'm not really sure what's going on. I guess I'll wait a couple more days. Will probably test again on Sunday.

I was about to tell you all to have a lovely day, but it will be evening when most of you read this. Have a lovely day tomorrow then! :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Gosh, I do go on!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls, im so fed up, i need a hug :cry:

just been out to tea with my friends and my best friend who i ve known since we were 18 months announced she was pregnant.

now im happy for her and her husband but im gutted. she has always been the first to do everything, first to get a boyfriend, to move in with a man, to get engaged and married and i ve always supported her and everything has been about her, i just wanted to be the first to have something, for something to be about me for a change, now when i do get pregnant its gonna be in her shadow.

on top of that my other friend was so excited for her she wanted to go look at baby things so i was dragged round the shops looking at baby cloths, torture. :cry::cry:

now i feel bad for feeling this way and i should be over the moon for her but all i feel is dissappointment.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

well, back from wotk and don't think I will do very well at catching up... but here goes :blush:

Beth, I am counting on u to be my Bump buddy well and truely, at least we can sit at the back of the seminar thingy, I have a problem thou, neither of the hospitals do water births.... (for when I get there!!) :rofl:

Caitlenc, congrats on hitting the 6 wks :happydance:

Blondie, thanks for the encouragement :)

Samzi, sorry :witch: got u and hope things are just 'looks like' for OH and nothing more happens x

Freyasmum, spring is on its way here :happydance:

Tori, hope the ms stays away

Razcox and msmith this is our weekend, I even want to POAS tomorrow now, that'll be 3 days after dip... hhmmm

and I cannot remember ought else soory :dohh:

Well, my day, started as earlier, got to work and felt sick and had a headache, which hasn't actually shifted, sickness left about 4pm, and cannot get enough water down me!!!

Despite all this I even agreed to forgo my nice 7.5 hr stint and get up tomorrow to cover elsewhere, she asked so nicely I said yes before it clicked!! thankfully, she got it covered another way so I don't actually have to do it!! phew ;)

Gonna catch up a bit more and then go for some :sleep:
:hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> hi girls, im so fed up, i need a hug :cry:
> 
> just been out to tea with my friends and my best friend who i ve known since we were 18 months announced she was pregnant.
> 
> now im happy for her and her husband but im gutted. she has always been the first to do everything, first to get a boyfriend, to move in with a man, to get engaged and married and i ve always supported her and everything has been about her, i just wanted to be the first to have something, for something to be about me for a change, now when i do get pregnant its gonna be in her shadow.
> 
> on top of that my other friend was so excited for her she wanted to go look at baby things so i was dragged round the shops looking at baby cloths, torture. :cry::cry:
> 
> now i feel bad for feeling this way and i should be over the moon for her but all i feel is dissappointment.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
it's shit...... our turn soon, and it'll be so special it'll be better than theirs ;)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> well, back from wotk and don't think I will do very well at catching up... but here goes :blush:
> 
> Beth, I am counting on u to be my Bump buddy well and truely, at least we can sit at the back of the seminar thingy, I have a problem thou, neither of the hospitals do water births.... (for when I get there!!) :rofl:
> 
> Caitlenc, congrats on hitting the 6 wks :happydance:
> 
> Blondie, thanks for the encouragement :)
> 
> Samzi, sorry :witch: got u and hope things are just 'looks like' for OH and nothing more happens x
> 
> Freyasmum, spring is on its way here :happydance:
> 
> Tori, hope the ms stays away
> 
> Razcox and msmith this is our weekend, I even want to POAS tomorrow now, that'll be 3 days after dip... hhmmm
> 
> and I cannot remember ought else soory :dohh:
> 
> Well, my day, started as earlier, got to work and felt sick and had a headache, which hasn't actually shifted, sickness left about 4pm, and cannot get enough water down me!!!
> 
> Despite all this I even agreed to forgo my nice 7.5 hr stint and get up tomorrow to cover elsewhere, she asked so nicely I said yes before it clicked!! thankfully, she got it covered another way so I don't actually have to do it!! phew ;)
> 
> Gonna catch up a bit more and then go for some :sleep:
> :hug:


i thought the LGI did water births


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

no, they got the home from home bit thou which is where DSD was born, nice apparently....


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> hi girls, im so fed up, i need a hug :cry:
> 
> just been out to tea with my friends and my best friend who i ve known since we were 18 months announced she was pregnant.
> 
> now im happy for her and her husband but im gutted. she has always been the first to do everything, first to get a boyfriend, to move in with a man, to get engaged and married and i ve always supported her and everything has been about her, i just wanted to be the first to have something, for something to be about me for a change, now when i do get pregnant its gonna be in her shadow.
> 
> on top of that my other friend was so excited for her she wanted to go look at baby things so i was dragged round the shops looking at baby cloths, torture. :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> now i feel bad for feeling this way and i should be over the moon for her but all i feel is dissappointment.


Arrrr hun that sounds awful, it's really frustrating to see others that are so close by get the one thing you so want, 

honestly hun when you do get your bean you wouldn't care if the queen mother gets a :bfp: honestly i know it sounds a little to much PMA but it's true you little one will always be your First and precous no matter what comes before or after it. 

Huge :hug: to you i really wish i was there in person to give you one xx


----------



## samzi

when to start with the 'ole OPK's ladies?


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> hi girls, im so fed up, i need a hug :cry:
> 
> just been out to tea with my friends and my best friend who i ve known since we were 18 months announced she was pregnant.
> 
> now im happy for her and her husband but im gutted. she has always been the first to do everything, first to get a boyfriend, to move in with a man, to get engaged and married and i ve always supported her and everything has been about her, i just wanted to be the first to have something, for something to be about me for a change, now when i do get pregnant its gonna be in her shadow.
> 
> on top of that my other friend was so excited for her she wanted to go look at baby things so i was dragged round the shops looking at baby cloths, torture. :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> now i feel bad for feeling this way and i should be over the moon for her but all i feel is dissappointment.

:hugs::hugs:Oh, sweetie, I know exactly what you mean, the same thing happened with my best friend, she has 2 kids, my pregnancy is like an anticlimax! But I do believe you'll have exactly the child you are meant to have, exactly when you are meant to have it.:hugs:

That said, it totally sucks, and makes us want to wring their necks, doesn't it??:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Does your friend know you're trying??


----------



## Freyasmum

topazicatzbet said:


> hi girls, im so fed up, i need a hug :cry:
> 
> just been out to tea with my friends and my best friend who i ve known since we were 18 months announced she was pregnant.
> 
> now im happy for her and her husband but im gutted. she has always been the first to do everything, first to get a boyfriend, to move in with a man, to get engaged and married and i ve always supported her and everything has been about her, i just wanted to be the first to have something, for something to be about me for a change, now when i do get pregnant its gonna be in her shadow.
> 
> on top of that my other friend was so excited for her she wanted to go look at baby things so i was dragged round the shops looking at baby cloths, torture. :cry::cry:
> 
> now i feel bad for feeling this way and i should be over the moon for her but all i feel is dissappointment.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Beth, I know it is so hard in situations like that, where you know you are 'supposed' to be feeling happy for your friend but you just can't. I have a friend a bit like that, always doing everything first or better. 
You will get your BFP, and will have a precious little baby all of your own, and it will be cuter and smarter and way more special because its yours. And as the others said, as soon as you see that :bfp: you won't care any more that you're not first. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

I feel so naseous this morning it is horrible, was in bed at 9.15pm last night as felt sick aswell and just needed to lie down so the world would stop spinning. I've also noticed that I get really breathless when I walk up to the 2nd floor to my office nowadays - was so bad this morning I had to sit down for 5 minutes when I got here as my head was spinning and I couldn't breathe :( Even stashing my sandwich in the fridge made me feel ill as the smell was awful (please don't let me go off cheese as I'm veggie and my diet is pretty limited as it is :hissy: )

Really hope I don't continue to feel this awful for the next couple of months otherwise I'll be a wreck :)

I can't remember all I need to reply to as I'm out of it this morning but I'll have a try....

Beth - try not to get disheartened about friend being pregnant, I know what you mean as all my sisters have been there done that so I feel like I'm just playing catch up and my family won't really be that excited when they find out. Your :bfp: is on it's way and your baby will be so so special :) And when your babe is growing up at least you will have a friend nearby who can babysit or let them play together :)

Razcox - I need you to get online and tell me your test result this morning - fingers x'd its a :bfp:

Samzi - I started using opks as soon as :witch: had gone and I didn't want to miss it - good job as I ovulated on CD10 which was earlier than expected :)

Tori - make the most of those symptom free days :rofl: - i could really do with one right now - how on earth I'm supposed to hide it from work feeling like this I don't know :)

Caitlenc - my DH went to shop last night and bought me a huge bag of mini eggs and I felt so ill I couldn't manage to eat any :hissy::hissy:

Beth and Mum2bewaiting - have you two met in person yet or are you still at the car spotting stage? think you should at least meet up for a coffee :)

Freyasmum - you had me confused for a moment then - I was thinking 6, gosh that is warm and a high of 20 - wow!!! That is almost a summers day for us :rofl: - we are fast heading into spring here and I think we can expect a high today of 15 if we are really really lucky :)

Msmith - shame you didn't get any hpt today - does this mean I have to wait a few days longer for your testing? :(

Right I think that's it for now - got another busy day planned and for some reason my home internet connection is down so hoping to get it fixed before the weekend otherwise I'm going to be in a pickle once I finish in the office today :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely ladies :)
> 
> Beth and Mum2bewaiting - have you two met in person yet or are you still at the car spotting stage? think you should at least meet up for a coffee :)

Nope, but, and I hope Beth doesn't mind me telling u this, but I still cannot help feeling slightly spooked by this, but I live at one end of a road, and Beth lives the other... only just over a mile away... walking distance.... how wierd!!! 

:bfn: here this morning. Temp has also dropped so think I'm potentially out this month....:cry:


----------



## samzi

:witch: is being a right cow this morning!

thanks B, may do that then ive got loads to use :rofl: just hope Ov happens to be at a weekend when im at bf's otherwise im buggered!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, feeling a bit low on the PMA this morning. Took the test and it was a :bfn: and my temps have dropped like a stone this morning to 36.71 :( will see what they do tomorrow but 12DPO is a bit late for an implantation dip isn't it??

On the plus side my CP is so high i could bearly find it and was very closed my boobs still hurt and i couldn't finish my brekkie this morning so the dogs made out like bandits!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

thats almost exactly how I'm feeling Razcox, surely thats gotta be a good sign for us????


----------



## Razcox

Mum2bewaiting said:


> thats almost exactly how I'm feeling Razcox, surely thats gotta be a good sign for us????

I really hope so! It just doesn't feel like the :witch: is on her way at all. Last night i couldn't sleep i was so hot again but normally when AF is due i huddle up next to DH to keep warm. I just want a :bfp: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovely ladies :)
> 
> Beth and Mum2bewaiting - have you two met in person yet or are you still at the car spotting stage? think you should at least meet up for a coffee :)
> 
> Nope, but, and I hope Beth doesn't mind me telling u this, but I still cannot help feeling slightly spooked by this, but I live at one end of a road, and Beth lives the other... only just over a mile away... walking distance.... how wierd!!!
> 
> :bfn: here this morning. Temp has also dropped so think I'm potentially out this month....:cry:Click to expand...


yes its totally weired that we are so closed and joined the same team, we have disscussed meeting but havent made any arrangements, im caotic at the mo, with decorating the house, and my kitten season about to kick off.

sorry about the bfn hun, hope the temps go back up tom and beanie is just taking a while to show


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks for all the support girls.

i ve told most people i know that i am ttc as i figure since im doing it alone i will need support but i hadnt told her as i felt if she knew i was ttc she would also ttc, just to beat me. yes she is that kind of person, she actually said last night knowone else is allowed to get pregnant this is all about me!!

well we are going away in 2 weeks for a weekend and i have been dreading it as i didnt want to lie to her about me not drinking (will be in 2ww) so i figured since she was already pg i might as well tell her im ttc.

dont think she was impressed, she went on and on last night about the baby getting all new things as its there first and its special so shouldnt have second hand thinks, knowing full well i would have to have these. this morning i was woken with a text from her asking how i would cope alone with a baby and all my animals.

im afraid i ve lost my pma about this cycle now. i ve always felt this would be a lucky month for me but now there is no way i ll be getting pg right after she anounces hers, im just not that lucky.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> thanks for all the support girls.
> 
> i ve told most people i know that i am ttc as i figure since im doing it alone i will need support but i hadnt told her as i felt if she knew i was ttc she would also ttc, just to beat me. yes she is that kind of person, she actually said last night knowone else is allowed to get pregnant this is all about me!!
> 
> well we are going away in 2 weeks for a weekend and i have been dreading it as i didnt want to lie to her about me not drinking (will be in 2ww) so i figured since she was already pg i might as well tell her im ttc.
> 
> dont think she was impressed, she went on and on last night about the baby getting all new things as its there first and its special so shouldnt have second hand thinks, knowing full well i would have to have these. this morning i was woken with a text from her asking how i would cope alone with a baby and all my animals.
> 
> im afraid i ve lost my pma about this cycle now. i ve always felt this would be a lucky month for me but now there is no way i ll be getting pg right after she anounces hers, im just not that lucky.

:hug: :hug:

Beth, let's have a rational moment here ok - her getting pregnant will have absolutely no direct impact on whether you manage to get a :bfp: this month or not - there is no way that she can physically stop those :spermy: reaching your egg - though it would be quite funny watching her try :)

Please don't get despondent about this - your baby will be just as special and I think it will be funny anyway when you get your :bfp: this month as it will completely outshadow her - after all - she did it the boring way - at least you are going for a more interesting route which is much more of a talking point that her pregnancy :) 

If she really considers herself to be a friend then she should be supportive of you TTC as she should know how important it is to you. If she is anything other than this then you would be better striking her off your christmas card list (not that you will be writing christmas cards this year as you will be heavily pregnant by then and it will just seem to much effort :) ).

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning lovely's 

Well i'll start witht he comments first and then my update;

*Razcox* i'm sorry your test came out :bfn: but there's still hope hunny as it's not over until the :witch: knocks on your door. with regards to the temps i can't really tell as i can't see your FF chart, I didn't have a implant dip bu this appartenly is common so not sure, :dust: for you 

*Beth* Hun, take no notice of her, she's not the only bloody women in britain to get preggers, and you could if you wanted adviser her that 3 of your friends have already got pregnant (me, caitlenc and blondie) that should bring her down a touch. I just know this is your month hun! Grrr she's made me so angre, and as for how will you cope, The same bloody way every other women copes with a child and a job, your animals will still love you as much as they did before and cats are very protective creaters mine would not leave under my little girls cot last time and when you went to get her she use to grawl lol

*Caitlenc* I'm in the same boat as you honestly i swear down i've got a woddle already, i've had to go and get new tops this week as i can't stand my tight ones any more and my jeans needed replacing to, (i'm a size uk 14 and sure will be fitting into a uk 18 by the end of the month :rofl: )

*Msmith* Please run out and get a HTP as blondies hormones are all over the place and she will :hissy: if she doesn't get her weekly fix lol Good look with the testing hunny!!

*Mum2bewaiting and Beth* that's just plain weird, but omg you'll both need each other in times!

*Blondie* I feel for you i really do honestly! I really couldn't do with out my cream eggs this time of year. hopefully bump will settle down a little just for you to enjoy one. Withregards to work, mine i'm sure has already guest as i have to place myself in a code when i go to a wee and aparrently its tripled in 2 weeks (good job my manager knows)

Right i'm off to see if i've missed any one out xx


----------



## Razcox

Well here is my chart if you want a look see: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

It seems like everyone is a bit down in the dumps today, think we all need a bit of PMA. 

Beth - Dont worry about that cow, like blondie says there is no one that can stop the swimmers meeting the egg if its all well timed. Don't let one vile little woman rob you of your positve feelings about this cycle. I know this is going to be a good month for us all.


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting and Razcox - sorry about your :bfn:s but it isn't over until the :witch: arrives so keep that PMA going :)

Mum2bewaiting - your chart still looks good.

Razcox - hmm that is a large temp drop but it could well be an implanation dip so lets hope it rises drastically tomorrow :)


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> thanks for all the support girls.
> 
> i ve told most people i know that i am ttc as i figure since im doing it alone i will need support but i hadnt told her as i felt if she knew i was ttc she would also ttc, just to beat me. yes she is that kind of person, she actually said last night knowone else is allowed to get pregnant this is all about me!!
> 
> well we are going away in 2 weeks for a weekend and i have been dreading it as i didnt want to lie to her about me not drinking (will be in 2ww) so i figured since she was already pg i might as well tell her im ttc.
> 
> dont think she was impressed, she went on and on last night about the baby getting all new things as its there first and its special so shouldnt have second hand thinks, knowing full well i would have to have these. this morning i was woken with a text from her asking how i would cope alone with a baby and all my animals.
> 
> im afraid i ve lost my pma about this cycle now. i ve always felt this would be a lucky month for me but now there is no way i ll be getting pg right after she anounces hers, im just not that lucky.


:hug: Aw, Beth, this woman sounds incredibly self-centered, and to be honest you need only supportive and kind people around you right now. I agree with blondie, the way you are doing this is so cool, and so brave, and way more interesting than doing it the boring, old-fashioned way! When I got divorced, and before I met DH, I promised myself that if I hit a certain age, I would do it on my own. I so admire you!! Tell this girl to go jump in a lake, hunni!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, my lovelies!!:hugs:

I have just spent 15 minutes reading all of your messages. Not sure my pregnant brain will remember everything, but I'll give it a go!:dohh:

Razcox--So sorry about your :bfn:, but that can still turn around! I still have a great feeling about you this month!:hugs:

Mum2be, I also have a good feeling about you--I think you and Raz will end up being bump buddies!!:hugs:

MsSmith--Test, test, test!!:happydance:

Blondie--So sorry you're feeling rough! And no mini-eggs? That is just the ultimate indignity!:rofl:

Tori--Sounds like you and I are getting off easier than Blondie at the moment. Hope it lasts!!:happydance:

Freyasmum--Brrrrrrr!!:hugs:

Beth-:hug::hug::hug:
Okay, I suspect I've missed someone, forgive me!:blush:


Well, feeling exhausted this morning. Pups woke me up at 1:30 this morning, deciding it was time to play! Ugh. And I have class all night tonight and all day tomorrow, so can't even be happy it's Friday! But, at least I am not bent over the toilet like poor Blondie...that would make this unbearable!

As an aside, DH and I are having such fun watching our President and First Lady on their European tour...you girls are heavily on my mind as I watch the news! We won't make it over there until after :baby: is born, when we will bring our LO to visit DH's family in Cheltenham. But it's awfully fun to see it all on the news!

Have a wonderful day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls.

right PMA is back. im gonna get my bfp this month, just to piss her off! :rofl:
then we can be bump buddies and our kids can grow up together like we did.

one really good thing has come from all this. my mum has been a star. she was never really that over the moon with the plan but she always said she would support me, but we havent really talked about it that much. but she has been really supporting and even said she will have LO all the time while im at work, instead of me putting it in a nursery some of the time.

cant wait til sun/mon/tue now gonna send in the troops to capture eggie.


----------



## caitlenc

That's great news, Beth, and great PMA! It is always nice when you have a supportive family behind you!:hug:


----------



## flowertot

hi girls hope everyone if feeling ok today. 

i've not been on bnb for a couple days because my computer has been playing up. 

i've just read all the pages to catch up and now cant remember anything that i read, sorry.

well FF has pinpointed ovulation for me on cd11. i was awake in bed the night before with cramps so i'm guessing its quite accurate. 

i'm 3dpo today and in the dreaded 2ww. only 7 more days until testing (cant wait any longer than 10dpo but anything before that is just a waste of test i think).

:hugs: to all


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> hi girls hope everyone if feeling ok today.
> 
> i've not been on bnb for a couple days because my computer has been playing up.
> 
> i've just read all the pages to catch up and now cant remember anything that i read, sorry.
> 
> well FF has pinpointed ovulation for me on cd11. i was awake in bed the night before with cramps so i'm guessing its quite accurate.
> 
> i'm 3dpo today and in the dreaded 2ww. only 7 more days until testing (cant wait any longer than 10dpo but anything before that is just a waste of test i think).
> 
> :hugs: to all

Hi Flowertot - glad FF has pinointed ovulation for you - it's always nice when it ties in with when you thought it was :) Hopefully the 2WW will fly by and you'll soon be here waving a :bfp: in front of us :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> hi girls hope everyone if feeling ok today.
> 
> i've not been on bnb for a couple days because my computer has been playing up.
> 
> i've just read all the pages to catch up and now cant remember anything that i read, sorry.
> 
> well FF has pinpointed ovulation for me on cd11. i was awake in bed the night before with cramps so i'm guessing its quite accurate.
> 
> i'm 3dpo today and in the dreaded 2ww. only 7 more days until testing (cant wait any longer than 10dpo but anything before that is just a waste of test i think).
> 
> :hugs: to all
> 
> Hi Flowertot - glad FF has pinointed ovulation for you - it's always nice when it ties in with when you thought it was :) Hopefully the 2WW will fly by and you'll soon be here waving a :bfp: in front of us :happydance:Click to expand...

i hope i'm waving a :bfp: at you all too! 

well i'm working all weekend, tonight, 12 hours sat and 12 hours sun so will hopefully catch up with you all at some point. 

i know i will have loads of pages to catch up on because you are such a busy lot!

have a lovely weekend ladies :hugs:


----------



## loopdido

There is no way I can keep up with you ladies! I only get to come on a few time, maybe once a day! 

Just popped in to say good luck to everyone - sorry I can't remember everyone's posts to reply personally! plus my computer runs real slow....

Am 7dpo today so half way through - feel totally down and depressed like I already know I'm gonna get AF in 7 days! don't want to let myself think otherwise as I had such a hard time accepting I wasn't preg last cycle! stupid me.

Babydust to all


----------



## ThatGirl

oooooooooo i oing again hopefully wont be left over this month x


----------



## Blondie

loopdido said:


> There is no way I can keep up with you ladies! I only get to come on a few time, maybe once a day!
> 
> Just popped in to say good luck to everyone - sorry I can't remember everyone's posts to reply personally! plus my computer runs real slow....
> 
> Am 7dpo today so half way through - feel totally down and depressed like I already know I'm gonna get AF in 7 days! don't want to let myself think otherwise as I had such a hard time accepting I wasn't preg last cycle! stupid me.
> 
> Babydust to all

Hi loopdido - keep that PMA going :) The 2WW is nearly over for you and it will soon be time to :test: - when are you planning on testing? Fingers x'd you will get a :bfp: this month :)


----------



## msmith

Hiya ladies,
Well I hate to tell you all but I have not been able to get out and buy a HPT. I'm not sure if I'm only blaming the hectic day or whether I just can't face POAS incase i get a fat :bfn:. I think I will wait until I am sure AF is late. Lacking PMA.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> thanks for all the support girls.
> 
> i ve told most people i know that i am ttc as i figure since im doing it alone i will need support but i hadnt told her as i felt if she knew i was ttc she would also ttc, just to beat me. yes she is that kind of person, she actually said last night knowone else is allowed to get pregnant this is all about me!!
> 
> well we are going away in 2 weeks for a weekend and i have been dreading it as i didnt want to lie to her about me not drinking (will be in 2ww) so i figured since she was already pg i might as well tell her im ttc.
> 
> dont think she was impressed, she went on and on last night about the baby getting all new things as its there first and its special so shouldnt have second hand thinks, knowing full well i would have to have these. this morning i was woken with a text from her asking how i would cope alone with a baby and all my animals.
> 
> im afraid i ve lost my pma about this cycle now. i ve always felt this would be a lucky month for me but now there is no way i ll be getting pg right after she anounces hers, im just not that lucky.

She is a cruel person by the sounds of it, try not to take it too heart, ur more likely to do a better and more consistent job than her and ur LO will be so much more grounded and not scared of animals... I bet her LO won't get to meanwood valley farm until taken by a school trip !!!!

:hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

caitlenc said:


> Good morning, my lovelies!!:hugs:
> 
> I have just spent 15 minutes reading all of your messages. Not sure my pregnant brain will remember everything, but I'll give it a go!:dohh:
> 
> Razcox--So sorry about your :bfn:, but that can still turn around! I still have a great feeling about you this month!:hugs:
> 
> Mum2be, I also have a good feeling about you--I think you and Raz will end up being bump buddies!!:hugs:
> 
> MsSmith--Test, test, test!!:happydance:
> 
> Blondie--So sorry you're feeling rough! And no mini-eggs? That is just the ultimate indignity!:rofl:
> 
> Tori--Sounds like you and I are getting off easier than Blondie at the moment. Hope it lasts!!:happydance:
> 
> Freyasmum--Brrrrrrr!!:hugs:
> 
> Beth-:hug::hug::hug:
> Okay, I suspect I've missed someone, forgive me!:blush:
> 
> 
> Well, feeling exhausted this morning. Pups woke me up at 1:30 this morning, deciding it was time to play! Ugh. And I have class all night tonight and all day tomorrow, so can't even be happy it's Friday! But, at least I am not bent over the toilet like poor Blondie...that would make this unbearable!
> 
> As an aside, DH and I are having such fun watching our President and First Lady on their European tour...you girls are heavily on my mind as I watch the news! We won't make it over there until after :baby: is born, when we will bring our LO to visit DH's family in Cheltenham. But it's awfully fun to see it all on the news!
> 
> Have a wonderful day, my lovelies!:hugs:

I am getting the feeling that I am defo in the right team... this is doubley wierd, my parents live not far from cheltenham!!! :happydance:
(althou, I do have relatives (closest eg sis outwards....) cambridge, n yorks, manchester, durham, manchester, arkansaw (?), south france, cumbria... so hat about covers every where apart from the very south of the uk.... :rofl:)


----------



## Freyasmum

Lol. My OH was born in Cheltenham! He grew up in rural Essex - came to NZ on a working holiday and never left...

Still no sign of the witch here. But no symptoms either :confused:. I did think that maybe my BBs were getting a bit tender, but I think that could have something to do with the fact I keep prodding them to see if they're sore! :rofl: :rofl:

I'll try and test again tomorrow morning... I do struggle with remembering things first thing in the morning though. :dohh:


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck


----------



## tori_cottier

Well ladies I had to work really hard yesterday hence the lack of response's everyone got. (bloody work it gets in the way of BnB how dare it :rofl: )

I'm now thinking that Morning sickness an heart burn is kicking in all at once as you can tell with how early i'm posting today but well at the moment it's a real bad case of nausea as I'm doing a really good job of convincing my body of not throwing everything up.

I've also got really thick CM is this normal? as I've read if it's greeny (sorry 
TMI) then there's a possible infecction is this true?

Ok I'm got to sit by the toilet now and think i will go back to bed at some point so will be back on to say hi to you's at a more sensible time xxxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Freyasmum said:


> Lol. My OH was born in Cheltenham! He grew up in rural Essex - came to NZ on a working holiday and never left...
> 
> Still no sign of the witch here. But no symptoms either :confused:. I did think that maybe my BBs were getting a bit tender, but I think that could have something to do with the fact I keep prodding them to see if they're sore! :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I'll try and test again tomorrow morning... I do struggle with remembering things first thing in the morning though. :dohh:

have you tested today hunny?


----------



## caitlenc

Awww, Tori, sorry you're feeling ill. :hugs:
As for the cm, I have a lot and it is yellow, not sure what green means, hunni. Hope you feel better!

Mum2be and Freyasmum, what funny connections! It really is a small world, isn't it?:happydance:

Well, girls, it's only 7:30 here in the US, and I am up and dressed and leaving shortly for class. DH is snoring upstairs (I can hear him all the way down here!):rofl::rofl: I am so tired it's almost funny. I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow!!:sleep:

Any of our testers have any news?? :hugs:To you all, and bring on those :bfp:'s, girls!!


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

:witch: still here :(

i had a dream last night, and every single one of you got you BFP, and i was still stuck without mine and in this team by myself :cry:


----------



## loopdido

Blondie - I'm not gonna test at all! I'm so convinced there is no point - everything is pointing to a bfn this month for me again. Only BD once, DH ill - my cervix is already really low and hard like it was just before af last cycle. I can't keep myself up! I cried yesterday evening watching the film 'Juno'! It's gonna be awful when AF comes cos our friend is coming to stay the day it's due and it I'm like last time was very down and tearful. Then I'll still be on for the funeral of my nan which will make it whole lot worse! I'd like to believe what people say about getting a bfp when someone passes on, but can't! 

Sorry to moan ladies, just really down and so don't want to be one of those ladies who post saying they've been ttc a year etc - have baby room all cleared and everything we need - just need that bfp!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> :witch: still here :(
> 
> i had a dream last night, and every single one of you got you BFP, and i was still stuck without mine and in this team by myself :cry:


I'm still with u this month :(


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Mum2bewaiting said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies.
> 
> :witch: still here :(
> 
> i had a dream last night, and every single one of you got you BFP, and i was still stuck without mine and in this team by myself :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm still with u this month :(Click to expand...


And me xxx you are not alone xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies.
> 
> :witch: still here :(
> 
> i had a dream last night, and every single one of you got you BFP, and i was still stuck without mine and in this team by myself :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm still with u this month :(Click to expand...

oh no, i had high hopes for you this month


----------



## topazicatzbet

loopdido said:


> Blondie - I'm not gonna test at all! I'm so convinced there is no point - everything is pointing to a bfn this month for me again. Only BD once, DH ill - my cervix is already really low and hard like it was just before af last cycle. I can't keep myself up! I cried yesterday evening watching the film 'Juno'! It's gonna be awful when AF comes cos our friend is coming to stay the day it's due and it I'm like last time was very down and tearful. Then I'll still be on for the funeral of my nan which will make it whole lot worse! I'd like to believe what people say about getting a bfp when someone passes on, but can't!
> 
> Sorry to moan ladies, just really down and so don't want to be one of those ladies who post saying they've been ttc a year etc - have baby room all cleared and everything we need - just need that bfp!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

if its a bfn this month, perhaps you nan knows you are still too upset this month and next month is a better time for you to get your bfp.


----------



## tori_cottier

caitlenc said:


> Awww, Tori, sorry you're feeling ill. :hugs:
> As for the cm, I have a lot and it is yellow, not sure what green means, hunni. Hope you feel better!
> 
> Mum2be and Freyasmum, what funny connections! It really is a small world, isn't it?:happydance:
> 
> Well, girls, it's only 7:30 here in the US, and I am up and dressed and leaving shortly for class. DH is snoring upstairs (I can hear him all the way down here!):rofl::rofl: I am so tired it's almost funny. I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow!!:sleep:
> 
> Any of our testers have any news?? :hugs:To you all, and bring on those :bfp:'s, girls!!

Arr Caitlenc you sound really tired, Hoping you get some sleep soon hunny, I think my sickness is here to stay as after my last update i was sat by the toilet for about an hour, and i don't think George likes spicy things :hissy:


----------



## tori_cottier

loopdido said:


> Blondie - I'm not gonna test at all! I'm so convinced there is no point - everything is pointing to a bfn this month for me again. Only BD once, DH ill - my cervix is already really low and hard like it was just before af last cycle. I can't keep myself up! I cried yesterday evening watching the film 'Juno'! It's gonna be awful when AF comes cos our friend is coming to stay the day it's due and it I'm like last time was very down and tearful. Then I'll still be on for the funeral of my nan which will make it whole lot worse! I'd like to believe what people say about getting a bfp when someone passes on, but can't!
> 
> Sorry to moan ladies, just really down and so don't want to be one of those ladies who post saying they've been ttc a year etc - have baby room all cleared and everything we need - just need that bfp!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Arr hun, I think a lot has happened this month for you and i understand it's always going to be hard for you to keep up the PMA with your nan and all, Big :hug: to you chick but I'm not giving up on you Just yet I'll keep up the PMA for you xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies.
> 
> :witch: still here :(
> 
> i had a dream last night, and every single one of you got you BFP, and i was still stuck without mine and in this team by myself :cry:
> 
> 
> I'm still with u this month :(Click to expand...

Are you out this month hunny?


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> :witch: still here :(
> 
> i had a dream last night, and every single one of you got you BFP, and i was still stuck without mine and in this team by myself :cry:

You will never be left alone, Honestly we will be with you until you get your :bfp: honestly and that goes for everyone else as well. I like it here to much x x


----------



## tori_cottier

*Beth* How are you today hun? You still PMAing? and hows your lovely Cats have they had there kittens yet?


----------



## topazicatzbet

im good thanks, yep pma is still there especially since i got ewcm today, going for first AI tom morning.

the kittens arent due til the end of the month, but she has a right belly on her all ready


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Witch arrived this afternoon, just to top a particularly crap day at work... made me think about wanting my own children cos I don't think I would want them to risk what I have seen today, we have a chap in at the minute who has learning difficulties, it has taken ages to get his trust, and just this week after 9 months of him coming to us for treatment for cancer was the first time he and been socialising with the others, I had got everyone making a good luck banner for a member of staff that is leaving this weekend, he has got throu cancer, 1 f**ked kidney, and its remaoval and now he is critical after treatment for a narrow fod pipe, he is having surgery now, all e wanted was to be at home and able to eat cake for his 21st this week, e will never get over whats happened, if he ever needs 2. The horrid thing was that yesterday was the 1st time e has ever remembered my name and the closest he'd give to a hug.....:cry:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> im good thanks, yep pma is still there especially since i got ewcm today, going for first AI tom morning.
> 
> the kittens arent due til the end of the month, but she has a right belly on her all ready

Good luck tomorrow, Fx'ed for a stiky month x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Witch arrived this afternoon, just to top a particularly crap day at work... made me think about wanting my own children cos I don't think I would want them to risk what I have seen today, we have a chap in at the minute who has learning difficulties, it has taken ages to get his trust, and just this week after 9 months of him coming to us for treatment for cancer was the first time he and been socialising with the others, I had got everyone making a good luck banner for a member of staff that is leaving this weekend, he has got throu cancer, 1 f**ked kidney, and its remaoval and now he is critical after treatment for a narrow fod pipe, he is having surgery now, all e wanted was to be at home and able to eat cake for his 21st this week, e will never get over whats happened, if he ever needs 2. The horrid thing was that yesterday was the 1st time e has ever remembered my name and the closest he'd give to a hug.....:cry:

oh hun, i know what those days are like, our job stinks at times.
hope he is ok.
:hug:
good luck for this cycle


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

sorry for spilling, sort of needed to thou...


----------



## T'elle

Hey ladies sorry i haven't been online much this week i've been rushed off my feet with photography and supposed to be taking it easy lol! I'm Hoping to do my OV tests this cycle as AF has gone, but does anyone know if i can TTC this cycle after m/c being only a few days ago? xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

there have been lots of ladies recently get a bfp straight after m/c.
good luck hun, hope your feeling better


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> sorry for spilling, sort of needed to thou...

dont worry about it hun, thats what we are here for, to pick one another up, it works great, dont know what i would have done this last few days without you girls.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

T'elle said:


> Hey ladies sorry i haven't been online much this week i've been rushed off my feet with photography and supposed to be taking it easy lol! I'm Hoping to do my OV tests this cycle as AF has gone, but does anyone know if i can TTC this cycle after m/c being only a few days ago? xxx

Glad u seem to be good :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Good Morning Leftovers.
Well, still no sign of the :witch: here... still no symptoms... still no BFP. :cry:
I'm pretty sure I'm out this month so am really just waiting for the witch so we can get to trying again.

T'elle, I'm sorry but I really don't know. My doctor advised waiting at least 3 months after my m/c (we couldn't wait longer than 2!) but I know that other girls on here have been successful right away. :hugs: Good luck!

Sorry the witch got you Mum2bewaiting, and that you're still having a bad time with it Samzi. At least you know where you stand though, huh? 

Does everyone else temp and/or use opks? I have been avoiding them because I worry that if I know when I ov I will get all weird about when we :sex:... I can see me becoming someone who will ONLY do it at the right time and I quite like doing it for fun! :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

im temping, using cbfm, opk and watching cm. i am obsessed but then again i have to get my timing right.


----------



## Freyasmum

It's a little bit different for you I think, Beth :)


----------



## meemee

give it a few more days freyasmum! im sure your :bfp: wont be too far away :happydance:
my brother in law just called and he and his partner are going to have a baby! im so jealous! but so extremely happy at the same time!
im hoping ill be calling them on tuesday with the same news about myself :D
the only symptoms i have are sore bbs and extreme tiredness and a really yucky tummy at random times of the day


----------



## Freyasmum

Thanks Meemee
When are you testing? Good luck!! Hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## meemee

well i tested yesterday but that was bfn so im going to try again on tuesday :D
im beginning to get a sense of urgency haha
when will you be next testing?


----------



## samzi

goodluck ladies :hugs:

quick question, my cycles are around 30days(ish) when would you expect ov to happen? i know they say if you have a 28 day cycle then its 14 days but what about 30? :huh:


----------



## samzi

oh and i finally got OH to watch the great sperm race last night :happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

meemee said:


> well i tested yesterday but that was bfn so im going to try again on tuesday :D
> im beginning to get a sense of urgency haha
> when will you be next testing?

I don't know. AF was due last Tuesday.... Maybe I'll join you on Tuesday, if the hag hasn't shown up by then. Although I might try to hold out for Wednesday. :dohh: I don't know!


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

I feel so rough at the moment, not actually throwing up, just feeling really nauseous from the minute I wake up til the minute I go to sleep. Really starting to get to me now :( DH has just left to go down and see his mum for a couple of days down in worcestershire so I'm home alone with the cats for a couple of days.

Mum2bewaiting - sorry :witch: got you - I was surprised at that one as had high hopes for you :( :hugs:

Topazicat - good luck with the AI today - fingers crossed those :spermy: reach their target :)

Elle - fine to start trying straight away as was an early mc - only need to really wait if had a chemically induced mc or a d&C as need to give uterus time to recover but as you had none of those it's fine :)

Tori - sorry you are feeling crap honey :( It's horrible isn't it but then you feel bad for moaning about it as there are so many people who would love to be in our situation :)

Caitlenc - very early riser - hope classes went ok, don't work too hard :)

Freyasmum - still no :witch: ? good sign, fingers crossed there is a :bfp: brewing :)

Meemee - fingers crossed :witch: stays away and you get a :bfp:

Samzi - everyone is different for ovulation honey but they say you usually ovulate 14 days before next period is due so if :witch: is due on CD30 then you could ovulate around CD16 - best keep using those opks and temping to be on safe side though :)

Loopdido - don't give up all hope yet honey, it's not over until the :witch: arrives and if it doesn't happen this month then every month you keep trying increases your chances so you will get your :bfp: soon honey :hug:

Right think that is everyone, apologies if I missed anyone as I'm rushing through posting in the hope I'm not going to throw up on my laptop :rofl:


Oooh has anyone heard from Razcox yet? Whether she tested or not?


----------



## samzi

yeah definetly. as soon as :witch: gone il start temping again and get my POAS addiction started again :lol:

its so hard to catch that eggy when me and OH only see each other on weekends :( next weekend though its a long one (i will be here from thur-mon) so fingers crossed ov happens while im here! :happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

samzi said:


> goodluck ladies :hugs:
> 
> quick question, my cycles are around 30days(ish) when would you expect ov to happen? i know they say if you have a 28 day cycle then its 14 days but what about 30? :huh:

Sorry Samzi... I think you're going to have to wait for Blondie or someone to come online. I wouldn't have a clue about any of that stuff - we just :sex: and hope for the best!
I did think I read somewhere that ov was generally 14 days before AF - just assumed that meant for any cycle? I dunno. :dohh: I really should try and pay more attention.


----------



## Blondie

Where are all my lovely ladies today? :(


----------



## Razcox

Hey all, well i am out this month. Af came with a bloody vengence yesterday afternoon, i get heavy painful AF but this one was silly and felt almost as bad as the MC last month!!! 

Anyway on to the next cycle and a jan baby 13 days until OV and the whole thing starts again. Good luck with the AI Beth, keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxx


----------



## msmith

Getting pre :witch: cramps and light blood when I wipe (sorry tmi) so think :witch: is on her jolly way. I suppose it was to be expected as DH was away on business when I should have O'd.
Nevermind, feeling okay about it as I'm a firm believer in fate and when it is meant to be it will happen.
Looks like loads of us have a visit from the :witch: this month. Roll on 2010 babies!!


----------



## RaeRae

Hi girls x

Hope everyone is ok. I've got my scan on Tuesday. I'll be 10 weeks. I'm very scared and excited and just trying to hope for the best. I haven't got a huge amount of symptoms so who knows. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> Hey all, well i am out this month. Af came with a bloody vengence yesterday afternoon, i get heavy painful AF but this one was silly and felt almost as bad as the MC last month!!!
> 
> Anyway on to the next cycle and a jan baby 13 days until OV and the whole thing starts again. Good luck with the AI Beth, keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxx

Bad luck Razcox :(, it appears that this weekend has not been a good one for results, let hope that it is better for recieving... hows it gone Beth? when r u next back?


----------



## msmith

RaeRae said:


> Hi girls x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I've got my scan on Tuesday. I'll be 10 weeks. I'm very scared and excited and just trying to hope for the best. I haven't got a huge amount of symptoms so who knows. Just have to wait and see.

Good luck for Tuesday, it will be great to see the little bean. Please attach pics if you can so we all can have a nose.
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, well i am out this month. Af came with a bloody vengence yesterday afternoon, i get heavy painful AF but this one was silly and felt almost as bad as the MC last month!!!
> 
> Anyway on to the next cycle and a jan baby 13 days until OV and the whole thing starts again. Good luck with the AI Beth, keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxx
> 
> Bad luck Razcox :(, it appears that this weekend has not been a good one for results, let hope that it is better for recieving... hows it gone Beth? when r u next back?Click to expand...

I know it has been a rubbish Month for results, hopefully April will be more successful! FX'ed


----------



## loopdido

I hope so! sorry for all the visits from AF!


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi ladies, sorry had no internet all day as we are laying a new living room floor and skirting boards.

AI went fine, going back tom and tue, plus i have a reflexology session booked for tom.

Sorry razcox, i thought you were gonna get a bfp this cycle. 

good luck at the scan rae rae.

blondie, sorry your feeling bad hun.

msmith hope the witch stays away.

good luck freyasmum and meemee. we need some :bfp: to boost our spirits.


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Hey all, well i am out this month. Af came with a bloody vengence yesterday afternoon, i get heavy painful AF but this one was silly and felt almost as bad as the MC last month!!!
> 
> Anyway on to the next cycle and a jan baby 13 days until OV and the whole thing starts again. Good luck with the AI Beth, keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxx

Oh honey I'm sorry :hugs:

The period after my mc was a very heavy one aswell so maybe your body needed this cycle to clear everything out thoroughly before you get your next :bfp: . Don't be disheartened though, my :bfp: came the cycle after that so hopefully yours will be this month instead :)

Keep testing with those opks as my ovulation came really quickly (think it was CD10 or CD11) after that so make sure you don't miss it.


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Getting pre :witch: cramps and light blood when I wipe (sorry tmi) so think :witch: is on her jolly way. I suppose it was to be expected as DH was away on business when I should have O'd.
> Nevermind, feeling okay about it as I'm a firm believer in fate and when it is meant to be it will happen.
> Looks like loads of us have a visit from the :witch: this month. Roll on 2010 babies!!

Hopefully you are just having an implantation bleed and the :witch: will stay away Msmith - fingers x'd :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Hi girls x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I've got my scan on Tuesday. I'll be 10 weeks. I'm very scared and excited and just trying to hope for the best. I haven't got a huge amount of symptoms so who knows. Just have to wait and see.

Hi RaeRae - good to see you keep popping in and things are going well :hugs: Fingers x'd for your scan - I'm sure everything will be 100% fine :) (I'm going for an early scan on the 11th and really nervous aswell so know how you feel :) )

Make sure you pop in straight away afterwards and show us all the photos of your baby :)


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> hi ladies, sorry had no internet all day as we are laying a new living room floor and skirting boards.
> 
> AI went fine, going back tom and tue, plus i have a reflexology session booked for tom.
> 
> Sorry razcox, i thought you were gonna get a bfp this cycle.
> 
> good luck at the scan rae rae.
> 
> blondie, sorry your feeling bad hun.
> 
> msmith hope the witch stays away.
> 
> good luck freyasmum and meemee. we need some :bfp: to boost our spirits.

Beth - sending :bfp: vibes your way and visualising that :spermy: meeting that egg for you :)


----------



## Freyasmum

Good morning Lovely Leftovers.
Well, the witch arrived for me too this morning. :cry: I know I should be all 'PMA' about it, and I'm sure I will later, but right now I just feel sad. I'm on my way to a training course today. Two days with a bunch of strangers is not exactly what I feel like, but it should be good.
I might invest in OPKs this month and see how that works out (already started EPO this morning, and have sent OH to buy grapefruit juice!!)

Raerae - SO good to see you popping in again. Good luck for your scan. I hope everything goes well and you are soon able to post a pic or two for us!!

Sorry to everyone else the witch came for, and good luck to those yet to test (Meemee & Beth, are you all that's left?)

I'm thinking sticky thoughts for you, Beth. Hope everything works out for you this month.
:hugs: to all


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ve got ages to go til testing, havent even ov yet


----------



## msmith

The :witch: has properly arrived. Never mind.
I have just ordered some OPT from ebay so next month I will definitely know IF and WHEN I ovulate. Better luck catching that egg in April!
Good luck Beth with the AI.
Also good luck Meemee you are the only one left to test.


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun, gosh we are going through a dry spell aren't we.


----------



## msmith

topazicatzbet said:


> sorry hun, gosh we are going through a dry spell aren't we.

Thanks Topazicatzbet. Not feeling too down about it though. I am actually excited about using the OPT. I've been on the pill for 15 years so keen to know if I am actually ovulalting yet. It will be nice to get a positive for once when POAS :rofl:


----------



## msmith

Freyasmum said:


> Good morning Lovely Leftovers.
> Well, the witch arrived for me too this morning. :cry: I know I should be all 'PMA' about it, and I'm sure I will later, but right now I just feel sad. I'm on my way to a training course today. Two days with a bunch of strangers is not exactly what I feel like, but it should be good.
> I might invest in OPKs this month and see how that works out (already started EPO this morning, and have sent OH to buy grapefruit juice!!)
> 
> Raerae - SO good to see you popping in again. Good luck for your scan. I hope everything goes well and you are soon able to post a pic or two for us!!
> 
> Sorry to everyone else the witch came for, and good luck to those yet to test (Meemee & Beth, are you all that's left?)
> 
> I'm thinking sticky thoughts for you, Beth. Hope everything works out for you this month.
> :hugs: to all

Hi Freyasmum, We are cycle buddies as the :witch: caught us both today! How long are your cycles normally. Fingers crossed for this month. Hope the training day went well. Your Monday will nearly be over by the time we get up over here :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

msmith said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> sorry hun, gosh we are going through a dry spell aren't we.
> 
> Thanks Topazicatzbet. Not feeling too down about it though. I am actually excited about using the OPT. I've been on the pill for 15 years so keen to know if I am actually ovulalting yet. It will be nice to get a positive for once when POAS :rofl:Click to expand...

i peed on a opk today and got a faint line, and thought to my self id give anything to see a faint line like that on a pg test


----------



## meemee

Freyasmum said:


> Good morning Lovely Leftovers.
> Well, the witch arrived for me too this morning. :cry: I know I should be all 'PMA' about it, and I'm sure I will later, but right now I just feel sad. I'm on my way to a training course today. Two days with a bunch of strangers is not exactly what I feel like, but it should be good.
> I might invest in OPKs this month and see how that works out (already started EPO this morning, and have sent OH to buy grapefruit juice!!)
> 
> Raerae - SO good to see you popping in again. Good luck for your scan. I hope everything goes well and you are soon able to post a pic or two for us!!
> 
> Sorry to everyone else the witch came for, and good luck to those yet to test (Meemee & Beth, are you all that's left?)
> 
> I'm thinking sticky thoughts for you, Beth. Hope everything works out for you this month.
> :hugs: to all

im so sorry freyasmum, and its absolutely fine if you dont have pma at the moment, i dont think anyone does on the first day of af
i hope you're ok hun :)


----------



## meemee

i think the :witch: got me, im getting the brown cm tmi sorry!
feeling a bit gutted
wow it really hasnt been a good month for us naughties!


----------



## T'elle

RaeRae said:


> Hi girls x
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I've got my scan on Tuesday. I'll be 10 weeks. I'm very scared and excited and just trying to hope for the best. I haven't got a huge amount of symptoms so who knows. Just have to wait and see.

gd luk hun xxxx:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## flowertot

evening ladies. or should i say morning. 

:hugs: to everybody who got af. on to that 2010 baby!

good luck with your scan rae rae, i'm sure all will be fine. 

i agree that it has been very quiet this month on the :bfp: front but that can only mean that there will soon be loads of them at once (like buses :rofl: ).

i'm now 6 dpo and already i'm convinced its not my month! have started charting for the first time this month and my temp went below the coverline yesterday to 36.6c (coverline is 36.9). i'm not using a BBT though, i'm just using an ear themometor so maybe its just not very accurate. i will invest in a proper one if :witch: gets me. 

i've started getting creamy cm the last couple of days but that is just normal for me i think. roll on friday so i can POAS!! x


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

:witch: on her way out it seems :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Sorry to hear about the :witch: Freyasmum and Msmith :hugs: - meemee - hopefully it isn't :witch: and just implantation bleed so fingers x'd she stays away.

Well the nausea finally turned into actual throwing up last night :( and wondering how long I can cope without throwing up this morning. How on earth I'm supposed to carry on working as normal is beyond me as I look like death right now. I don't think I've kept anything down since yesterdays breakfast so pretty much running on empty and hoping I at least manage to get some calorie intake today. :( Even chocolate, crisps and anything I usually like just turns my stomach right now and I'm lucky to keep even a glass of water down. Really really hoping this isn't going to last for long or I'll be skin and bones by the end of the week - already lost 2kg in last 3 days :(

Bizarrely the only thing that actually smelt nice this morning was the cat food :rofl: and I'm vegetarian :hissy::hissy:


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs:

hope the sickness stops soon, or at least calms down a little


----------



## Blondie

Thanks Samzi :hugs:

On a positive note though - 7 weeks today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: and only 5 and a half days until I get to see the baby (fingers x'd) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning ladies.
sorry your feeling so rough blondie, all in a good cause though.

well i didnt get a peak on cbfm this morning but it is the first month using it so i might not so im going to go do AI anyway as all the other sighs are good.
ewcm and cervix high and open, i think i will ov tom like normal or wed at the latest.

got my relfexology appointment straigt after AI.


----------



## flowertot

morning ladies 

sorry you're feeling ill blondie, if it gets really bad and you start to lose too much weight you should see your doctor. it happened to a friend of mine a few weeks ago and she ended up on a drip in hospital. she is fine now thought at 18 weeks preg. think that is quite extreme but you should keep an eye on it. 

Beth- hope everything goes to plan for you. 

Samzi - heres to a 2010 baby

:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Thanks flowertot :)

I have now managed to eat half a packet of gingernut biscuits and it seems to have worked :) Luckily I love ginger so hopefully my calorie intake should have gone up a bit now :)


----------



## samzi

i feel really sick today and im not even preg :rofl: ive just got over my cold, dont want a sickness bug now :hissy:


----------



## samzi

oh and :lol: im trying to arrange next week off work so it coincides with OV :blush: im going down to my boyfriends thurs-mon this week anyway but OV will be later that week i think.

fx'd i get the time off :lol:


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya, my lovely leftovers!!

Oh, Dear, I'm gone for 2 days, and I miss so much! 

First of all, :hugs: to all my girls who got the :witch:. I had such high hopes for you all this month, but that means that next month we are due for a rush of :bfp:'s!

Meemee, let's hope you're having an implantation bleed...give us that :bfp:!

Beth, I am sending you loads of sticky vibes for your AI's! I just know this is your month, sweetie!:happydance:

RaeRae, glad you stopped by, can't wait to hear how your scan went! Blondie and I have ours coming up shortly, and I know we're both nervous, but I'm sure we're all going to have great results!:hugs:

Blondie, so sorry you're so ill. I have some nausea now, but no vomiting, and am hoping to avoid that (though I could stand to lose a few pounds:rofl:). Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

Flowertot, can't wait until you test!

Samzi, no worriesd, hun, we're here for you until that :bfp: comes, no matter what!:hugs:

T'elle, welcome back, hope this is your month!

Tori, how are you feeling today?:hugs:

Sorry to anyone I missed...I blame it on pregnancy brain, as usual!:rofl::rofl:

Well, I am doing well, my scan is one week from today, and I can't wait. I've had some mild nausea and I'm tired, but my worst symptom is definitely the BB pain...it's getting worse and worse! It hurts when I walk!:dohh:

My biggest problem is that I just can't get into work right now, I have so much else on my mind. I'm just not feeling motivated! I'd rather think about the baby, or mentally decorate the nursery, or go on BnB. :blush:

Anyway, have a fabulous day, my lovelies!!:hug:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! PMA has returned after a girly film, pizza, ben and jerry's and Cherry beer night on sat. Now much better and just ordered 20 OPKs off amazon so lots of sticks to pee on in a few days.

Thanks for the heads up about early OV, will start testing on CD9 if i start to show any signs. I think its for the best that i didn't get a :bfp: as my uterus is having a spring clean! :rofl: Bit tmi but i am getting lots of quite large lumps of tissue and all sorts!


----------



## samzi

for you temping ladies, which method do/did you use? :blush:


----------



## mamawannabe

Hello to all you ladies. Just a quick post to let you know I have not dropped of the face of the earth!! PMA has been at an all time low so I have taken a bit of a step back from it all as I think I was starting to become a bit obsessive! :blush:

There is just far too much for me to catch up on so all I will say is congratulations to all those that have had their :bfp: and good luck and lots of :dust: and PMA to those still trying. 

Blondie, please could you put me down for testing/:witch: on 16 April x


----------



## mamawannabe

samzi said:


> for you temping ladies, which method do/did you use? :blush:

Hi Samzi, I use a basal thermometer bought from Ebay and I take my temps orally every morning. I think they say the most accurate reading is vaginally or annully but I wasn't too keen on that if i'm honest!!!


----------



## samzi

i did mine orrally too, going to again when i restart after :witch: gone. dont fancy the other myself either :huh:


----------



## mamawannabe

samzi said:


> i did mine orrally too, going to again when i restart after :witch: gone. dont fancy the other myself either :huh:

 
:rofl::rofl:. It may be worth starting to temp now as you will then have a clear record of temps from a complete cycle. x


----------



## samzi

i started temping before af was due then got told i didnt need to while she was here lol. shes almost gone so il start again tomo


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, congrats on 7 weeks, hunni!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi ladies, AI done, going back tom.

went to my reflexology appointment then and OMG so glad i did.
she said my left tube was a bit blocked :hissy:
so she worked on it and said it was much better, im gonna keep rubbing the spot she was in the hope that it will help.

fx i ov on the right this month so i can get my :bfp:


----------



## flowertot

fingers X'ed for you xx


----------



## tori_cottier

Hello lovely ladies, 

First of all I'm so sorry to all the ladies who have had the :witch: knock on there doors, she sure as hell was on a mission over the weekend, Keep up the PMA tho as you guys are going to have great 2010 babies yay 

Blondies congrates on gettign to the 7 week mark we are one week apart from each other and it's lovely reading your ticker each day knowing i'll be there soon, 

Well ladies i haven't been on a lot over the weekend this si due to the fact i wanted to do the Garden/Redocorate the Main Bedroom/Little ones Bedrooms, Fit the kitchen and also put up the conservatory, As you can see my DH head was in a spin so we decided to do one thing at once and the garden is the first! so i was very busy doing the fences and also pulling up old flowers which has never grown. 

The sickness tho has settled down and we have come to the conclusion that George doesn't like spicey things as this is when i'm ill most. 

I'm away with DH family next week which i'm a little bit edgy about as i will explain below:

7 Months ago my Father in law was diagnosed with a brain tumor which was very aggressive so they operated on and treated it with Radio and cemo (sp?) 

He lives in the isle of man so we had a lot of trips to liverpool and back and also over to the island,

when he went back to see how things were going they advised it was stable and all should be ok 3 days later he had another attack and when they looked into it the cancer had come back worse than before, which broke my husband heart and we really did think we would have at least another few years with the old fella, Now he has become very aggressive and angry over the last few weeks (which is one of the side effects of where they operated on the brain) and it appears he is losing his temper with anyone and everyone so in my head i'm a little frightened of how i will react to someone shouting at me as i don't want to bite back as he is going through so much. 

the other problem i have as with the cemo this can if passed though fluid (such as his drinking glass or mouth to mouth kisses ) Cemo is no good for preganant women, and i don't know what i can and can not do with him, i don't want to be stand offish with him as i feel this would be very selfish as i just want to treat him like i did before (normal as such) but at the same time i don't want to endanger my little george. I think i'm just a little confused and hope i don't come across as selfish but one of the reasons (many others) for us TTCing is so his father could hold my DH baby before it was to late. 

Any how hope everyone well and looking forward to test days and new Ov days


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> hi ladies, AI done, going back tom.
> 
> went to my reflexology appointment then and OMG so glad i did.
> she said my left tube was a bit blocked :hissy:
> so she worked on it and said it was much better, im gonna keep rubbing the spot she was in the hope that it will help.
> 
> fx i ov on the right this month so i can get my :bfp:


FX for a sticky one for you,


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Everyone,

Not been on for a while as I've been sooo busy with work and was away over the weekend.

Sorry to all those who got the :witch: but keep up the PMA.

Glad to see all our PG ladies are still here with us, sorry if your feeling unwell guys but Im sure it will pass quickly, they say the first 2 months is the worst and you lot are well on your way to that. 

RaeRae, it was lovely to here from you, good luck with your scan, I'm sure everything is going to be fine.

Samzi, I've never temped, I just use the cheap OPK's off the internet, I also invested in a clear blue digital OPK just to make sure the cheapies don't lie to me when they say I'm near OV.

Good luck to all those trying to catch that egg in the next few day's, Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## msmith

Evening all,
Well the :witch: is causing a fair bit of discomfort. Had a crazy day so luckily that has taken my mind off it a bit.

Torri-cottier I had a quick trawl of the internet but could not find much to help you out when seeing your DH's dad-sorry. You have had a hectic weekend.
Hope you are feeling better soon, I suppose these are all good signs though.
Good luck with the AI Beth. What a success story if you get a :bfp: this month! I really hope you do.
Samzi, hope your body O's when you are with your bloke this weekend. It is hard enough to catch that egg when you live with your man, let alone when you live apart and only see each other at weekends. FX'd

We have got builders round tonight to give us some quotes on work that needs doing. Quite excited about getting the house sorted.

Any news ladies?
:hug:


----------



## samzi

MUST get next week off work. Will be armed with OPK's and my bb therm plus man on tap, so should be good to go :rofl:

No one else is off so i should be allowed.

:happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> i started temping before af was due then got told i didnt need to while she was here lol. shes almost gone so il start again tomo

Has anybody seen my temps, they have gone bonkers throu af!!! :rofl: take a look before i discard them, they're crazy! Will try and catch upproperly when I'm off on Wednesday, as have just agreed to 2 overtime shifts tomorrow. AM planning on a pampering morning to get some PMA back.

Althou today has been quite a good day, person I was talking about before is awake, not hapy and in pain, but is obviously an incredabley tough cookie, and also I'm not off to court which is really good news as was off around the time I am forcast to O!!!

Blondie, ginger is really good for sickness and nausea, have u tried ginger tea to try and keep ur fluids up? I cannot remember much else so will have to catch up properly then :hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg you were hypothermic this morning, did you bring out the bear hugger to warm yourself up. lol


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I know, I didn't feel cold, infact I was so nice and snug I overslept!!! LOL


----------



## meemee

nope definitely out now!
af is well and truly here, im feeling ok though
it just means that april is the rest of the left overs month!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry hun, but like you say we are in for a bumper crop of :bfp: now


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Sorry about :witch: meemee :hugs:

This next cycle will definitely be a bumper crop of :bfp: s now as we've had a bit of a drought over the last couple of weeks.

Still feeling rough this morning but hey ho - I suppose it's one of the joys of being pregnant so I can't complain too much (except to my DH of course :rofl: ) I'm surviving on ginger biscuits and water alone at the moment - a lovely varied diet for baby to develop on :rolleyes:

Right I'd better vanish and do some work - although starting at computer screens also makes me nauseous at the moment, as does driving - so work is one long ordeal :)

Have a nice day my lovlies :)


----------



## samzi

morning you lot :hugs:

:witch: almost gone and i started taking my temp again this morning. still havent managed to get next week off work, but im working on it!


----------



## Freyasmum

msmith said:


> Hi Freyasmum, We are cycle buddies as the :witch: caught us both today! How long are your cycles normally. Fingers crossed for this month. Hope the training day went well. Your Monday will nearly be over by the time we get up over here :rofl:

Hey msmith
I'm not sure about a 'normal' cycle for me. I started taking bcp when I was about 18 (many, MANY years ago) and only stopped when we had Freya. So far since stopping again at the end of December, I've had two 28 day cycles, and one 34. 
How 'bout you?


----------



## Freyasmum

Good morning Northern Hemisphere Leftovers!
What a lot there was to catch up on today. I will no doubt forget people, so sorry in advance!
Samzi - good that the witch has nearly gone. Good luck getting the week off work, that sounds a fab idea.
Blondie - SEVEN WEEKS!! Nice one! Sorry that you're still sick though.
Beth - good luck for the AI. I really hope you get your sticky bean this month. The reflexology sounds promising.
Meemee - sorry the witch got you :hugs:
Tori - I'm sorry to hear about your father-in-law. I'm sure you'll be able to find a level of contact that you are comfortable with without alienating anyone. 
Goodness, I'm sure that's not everyone! :hugs: to everyone I've missed.


----------



## Freyasmum

My turn now...
My PMA has returned!!! I just decided to look up on the magic due date calculator when Lola would be due if we get lucky this cycle (Jan 11 2010 if you're interested!) and it estimates the conception/ovulation date as 20 April... which just happens to be my birthday!! I've decided that has got to be some kind of a sign and this is definitely going to be my cycle.

My two days of training are done and dusted. It was really good, actually, but as usual when I attend training courses I now want to change careers and conduct training for a living. :rofl: Problem is I don't know enough about anything to teach anyone.:dohh:
O well. Guess I'll just go back to work tomorrow and carry on doing what I do. 

Have a great day everyone!
:hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How are we today?? Nearly 1/2 through my week as its good friday and i have the day off Horay!

Blondie - Sorry you feel rough but at least its a good sign all is well with the bean xxxx

AF seems to be tailling off a bit now so i think i may well ov early will have to wait and see.


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies, 

Mumtobewaiting: it's really good news you don't have to go to court! i can remember prevous post where i think you felt really sick just thinking about it. Plus if you were due to O around that time you'll be nice and relaxed for it!!
Also it's good news your patient/friend has pulled through the op, i know to well how nerve recking it can be, FX he'll be able to eat his cake at home soon. 

Msmith: First of all i just love your photo it made me giggle, Thanks for searching the internet for me, i think i trip to the doctors is needed before the trip. and I hope the :witch: buggers off soon for you!

Samzi I hope you get your week off, as has been said it's hard enough when you live with your partner to try and catch those blumming eggs let alone when you live apart.

Beth: your story fasinates (sp?) me (in a nice way of cause) how do you unblock one of your tubes? and how did she see it? Good luck for AI tho so excited for you, have you got 3 course's this month?)

MeeMee: once again love the PMA

Caitlenc: where are you? missing you a little now

Blondie: So sorry your still feeling sick, Keep eating those ginger nuts (your very lucky i can't stand ginger,) tho they seem to be working for you.

Freyasmum: thanks for the support i think it will be a case of wait and see, But I've managed so far. As for you PMA you go girl! i like the name Lola and is that Lola on your picture?, (i have a 8 year old) keeping my fingers crossed for you 

well as for me nothing really changed still pg and boobs are rock soiled now which is a littl euncomfortable when i go to bed but apart fom that I'm well.

I've made an appointment with the doctor with regards to me being in contact with my father in law. just to rest my mind so i can enjoy the week away. I really hope he can make it tho as i am really looking forward to seeing them all and telling them the news of George which will be good as they haven't had much good news of late, Oh apart from my Brother in law flitting off yesterday and getting married in Scotland which i through was very romantic, as they have been together for a long time and they didn't want anything big, but they are going to have a wedding breakfast in May, Which will be a good time to tell the reast of the family (as i wont be drinking), if mother in law doesn't get there first :rofl:

well i hope your all well :hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my Lovely Leftovers!!:hugs:

MsSmith, sorry :witch: is giving you a hard time, hope it passes soon!

Tori, you sweet thing, I'm here, never fear! Glad you're seeing the Dr, my gut tells me there will be no harm in contact with your FIL, but at least this can put your mind at ease!

Blondie, sorry you're still feeling ill, I've been quite nauseous as well, no vomiting though. I, too, feel guilty complaining, but I can't wait until 2nd tri, when we will supposedly be full of energy and feeling fabulous!:hugs:

Samzi, your week off plan sounds like a great one, hope it works out!

Meemee, love the PMA!

Freyasmum and mum2be, I know this will be your month!

Beth, hope that tube is good and clear--make way for that :bfp:!

Razcox, I have Friday off as well, and can't wait! 

Okay, ladies, :hugs: to those I've missed! Have a fabulous day!


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, now that I have attempted to catch up, I'll give my update.:happydance:

I have another field trip today with my kids, 30 minutes in a bus, am hoping the body odor doesn't overwhelm me and turn my nagging nausea into full blown barfing!:rofl::rofl:

I'm counting down the days until my scan on Monday, but feeling confident that all will be well with my darling bean. Blondie, can't wait to see piccies from your appointment, which I know will go perfectly (if m/s is any indication!).

I am so bloated it is ridiculous....have gained 3 pounds in 2 days, don't know what to do...maybe I'm carrying an elephant baby?:rofl:

Well, my lovelies, off to work. Hope all is well in naughty-land!:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Beth: your story fasinates (sp?) me (in a nice way of cause) how do you unblock one of your tubes? and how did she see it? Good luck for AI tho so excited for you, have you got 3 course's this month?)

she coud feel crystals on my foot so rubbed it to break them down which apparently helps with the blockage. im hoping its bloked with :spermy: hanging out waiting for eggie to arrive :rofl: which should be some time soon, today is my normal ov day, but only got a + opk and peak on cbfm today so possibly tom, either way there should be plenty of :spermy: hanging our as have done AI for past 3 days, i hope this is my month im fed up of the 1hr drive there and back each time.

not looking forward to tonight, im going to my pg friends house, more baby talk to handle.


----------



## Blondie

:rofl: was just on my way downstairs and one of the girls who is 34 weeks pregnant stops for a chat with me, anyway was asking all the usual things you chat to heavily pregnant women about and then she says - ohh you got married the same summer as us, have you got any plans - you should do - I'm so excited. I so so nearly slipped up and said I'm pregnant but I didn't as she is a huge gossip so I managed a "we'll see" and left it at that :rofl:
 
Well nausea seems to have eased up since this morning and actually doing well on the food front today - went to canteen and had eggy bread and beans for breakfast and now munching on a cheese sandwich and some crisps. Hmmmm.... so nice not to feel sick for a little while :)

Caitlenc - highly recommend somthing like fibresure and lots of water for the bloat - those once the nausea turns to sickness you'll end up eating so little there will be nothing to cause bloat :) Oh and peppermint tea seems to help alot aswell :)

Beth - hopefully the reflexologist will have unblogged the tube enough but I'm guessing that it was probably left ovary last month as you didn't get a :bfp: so this month it will be the right one :) Fingers x'd

Samzi - make the most of that week off :) 

MeeMee - agree with everyone - your PMA is fantastic :)

Freyasmum - also excellent PMA :)

I was worried with all the :bfn: this month that we would be lacking in PMA but it's good to see everyone is still doingwell and feeling positive about the next cycle :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear, have you taken a look at the front page recently, there arent many off us left ttc. i hope we all get our :bfp: this cycle, then we can go invade 
1st tri as the knocked up naughties


----------



## samzi

my mother was cringeworthy this morning.

she came out with 'So its mating season while you are away then'

:blush: :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi said:


> my mother was cringeworthy this morning.
> 
> she came out with 'So its mating season while you are away then'
> 
> :blush: :lol:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at least she is supportive


well im just chillin out reading a baby mag and it has an article on morning sickness, thought you might be interested in this link blondie

https://www.mumstheword.com/productlist.asp?CatID=128&rootcat=120


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> my mother was cringeworthy this morning.
> 
> she came out with 'So its mating season while you are away then'
> 
> :blush: :lol:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: at least she is supportive
> 
> 
> well im just chillin out reading a baby mag and it has an article on morning sickness, thought you might be interested in this link blondie
> 
> https://www.mumstheword.com/productlist.asp?CatID=128&rootcat=120Click to expand...


Oooh thanks Beth, I might have to buy one of everything :rofl:

as for the front page - it only looks bleak as I haven't got latest testing dates for most of the ladies who got :witch: recently so it looks like there is hardly anyone left :) - At the end of this month we really won't have anyone left and it will have to turn into a pregnancy buddies thread :happydance:


----------



## samzi

im due af on 30th april. im not going to test unless im late this time!!

:lol: sounds funny saying that when i still have her now!!


----------



## Razcox

I will be testing on the 2nd May which is when AF is due.


----------



## samzi

I got next week off work :happydance:


----------



## samzi

put me down to test on May 3rd pls :)

unless af arrives but she wont cos i'll have all bases covered :blush: :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi said:


> I got next week off work :happydance:

thats great, so the mating season is on then :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl: :blush: you betcha :lol:


----------



## RaeRae

Hi everyone.

Ok well I had my scan this morning and I'm measuring 10w 1d. I saw our little baby wriggling around and it's heart was beating away very nicely.

The only thing she said was that the baby is showing a physiological hernia. Has anyone else heard of this? I've read that they tend to go down during the 10th week so they're scanning me again in 4 weeks to check it but it was noted that it's there and they need to keep an eye on it. Other than that it was fine but I don't know what to think really.

I found a good bit of info on physiological hernias. It says

During it's development, the midgut rotates and grows to such an extent that it can no longer be contained in the abdominal cavity. Room is temporarily found within the umbilical cord, which forms a physiological hernia of the midgut. This is visable during the 9th week of pregnancy as a widening of the visably pulsating umbilical cord close to its abdominal insertion. The hernia persists until the end of the 12th week, when the capacity of the abdomen had increased substantially, which allows the intestine to slide back.

So hopefully when I go back for my 14 weeks scan it will have corrected itself.



Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Blondie

RaeRae said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Ok well I had my scan this morning and I'm measuring 10w 1d. I saw our little baby wriggling around and it's heart was beating away very nicely.
> 
> The only thing she said was that the baby is showing a physiological hernia. Has anyone else heard of this? I've read that they tend to go down during the 10th week so they're scanning me again in 4 weeks to check it but it was noted that it's there and they need to keep an eye on it. Other than that it was fine but I don't know what to think really.
> 
> I found a good bit of info on physiological hernias. It says
> 
> During it's development, the midgut rotates and grows to such an extent that it can no longer be contained in the abdominal cavity. Room is temporarily found within the umbilical cord, which forms a physiological hernia of the midgut. This is visable during the 9th week of pregnancy as a widening of the visably pulsating umbilical cord close to its abdominal insertion. The hernia persists until the end of the 12th week, when the capacity of the abdomen had increased substantially, which allows the intestine to slide back.
> 
> So hopefully when I go back for my 14 weeks scan it will have corrected itself.
> 
> View attachment 17266
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok x

Oh wow - it's a mini RaeRae - gorgeous scan photo :happydance: and glad things are going ok. The hernia thing doesn't sound too worrying - sounds like it will correct itself over the next couple of weeks. :hugs:

Yay - our first glimpse of a team naughties baby :)


----------



## msmith

Freyasmum said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Hi Freyasmum, We are cycle buddies as the :witch: caught us both today! How long are your cycles normally. Fingers crossed for this month. Hope the training day went well. Your Monday will nearly be over by the time we get up over here :rofl:
> 
> Hey msmith
> I'm not sure about a 'normal' cycle for me. I started taking bcp when I was about 18 (many, MANY years ago) and only stopped when we had Freya. So far since stopping again at the end of December, I've had two 28 day cycles, and one 34.
> How 'bout you?Click to expand...

I came off the pill in Jan 09 and had a 31 day cycle, a 28 one and this month was 27. Not regular yet but not bad either. I have just received my first batch of OPT so I am a bit excited about trying them out. Hopefully will POAS and get a positive for once! :rofl:


----------



## msmith

Blondie- Can you put me down for testing on the 2nd May.

My first ever batch of OPT arrived in the post today. From their instructions it looks like I should start POAS on 13th April. Feel a bit silly bit can't wait!! :happydance:

Got a hairdressers appointment on Thursday night. Going for a total change. Fingers crossed it turns out okay.

May is our month ladies.

:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats rae rae, the hernia doesnt sound like a problem long term ao i would try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## msmith

RaeRae, Sounds as if it is a temporary condition and should correct itself. And some more good news is that you get to see your little bean again on a sooner than expected scan. 
Take care and lots of :hug:


----------



## flowertot

rae rae - your scan pic is great.

blondie- please put me down for testing this friday, 10th april. don't think its my month but will test anyway. 

no symptoms to report apart from feeling quite tired. got no pma whatsoever, don't know whats wrong with me as i'm usually quite positive, even when af arrives! oh well i'm sure it will pick up soon.


----------



## Freyasmum

Raerae - what an amazing pic of your mini-me!! You must feel a lot better now, I bet. It truly doesn't sound like the hernia thing is any great concern. :hugs:

Blondie - I'll be due to test again around 4 May. Maybe a bit later... Put me down for 7 May (that's my sister's birthday, has a kind of synergy, don't you think?

Take care all, I can't write much because I'm being dragged off to play My Little Pony!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well not feeling too bad this morning (give it half an hour and it will change - just like the british weather :rofl: )

Think I have updated testing dates for everyone but let me know if I've missed you :)

Just calculated that is it now just under 80 hours until my scan - feeling really nervous and really excited at the same time. Don't know whether to :happydance: or throw up (we so need a smilie for throwing up on this site :rofl: )


----------



## Razcox

Blondie - Glad you feel ok this morning, fingers crossed today is a good day for you.

Raerae - The scan picture is lovely xxxx I'm sure everything will be fine at the 14 week scan and the little one will be there waving like mad at you!

Feeling a bit down today. Most of the time i don't really think too much about the MC, whats happend has happened and there is no point dwelling. But i would have been 11 weeks today and getting excited about my 1st scan . . . Now AF is here again its just another reminder of what i lost. Sorry about the pity fest but not many people even know about the MC so there are not that many people i can talk to about it.


----------



## garkat23

Morning all

I think i'll be testing on the 22nd!
Am however feeling a little stressed! I have been using OPK's properly for the first time this month and they are worrying me! I am yet to get a positive but i thought i was due to ovulate yesterday or today and have had CM but no +ve!!
I am worried I'm not ovulating or that I've missed it. The only day I think I could have missed is Monday as had to take test in the morning that day. :sex: all weekend and yesterday but didn't on Monday because of work and now think I've i may have missed my chance for this month!

Sorry guys just needed to talk about my worries!

:hug: to you all
x x x x


----------



## meemee

Hi all! raerae thats such a gorgeous picture :D so happy for you!!
my best friend, (we're planning to be bump buddies together!) just found out today that shes 6 weeks pregnant! pregnancy has been coming out my ears haha it had better be me next!
af should be finished soon, nothings going to get in my way this month :happydance:


----------



## meemee

garkat23 said:


> Morning all
> 
> I think i'll be testing on the 22nd!
> Am however feeling a little stressed! I have been using OPK's properly for the first time this month and they are worrying me! I am yet to get a positive but i thought i was due to ovulate yesterday or today and have had CM but no +ve!!
> I am worried I'm not ovulating or that I've missed it. The only day I think I could have missed is Monday as had to take test in the morning that day. :sex: all weekend and yesterday but didn't on Monday because of work and now think I've i may have missed my chance for this month!
> 
> Sorry guys just needed to talk about my worries!
> 
> :hug: to you all
> x x x x

how many days are you? i thought i would ov on CD15 but i dont ov til CD17 or 18 but i still get a good amount of cm beforehand :D
give it a day or so, im sure you'll get a positive soon!
:hug:


----------



## garkat23

I'm CD15. I hope so, thanks for the advice will keep testing!
How do you test for ovulation?
x x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

garkat, what opk's are u using? 

Well, my plans to catch up and do a Blondie are fruitless, there is just TOO much to catch up on and comment.

Rearea, scan pics cute, am sure everything will be fine and it is just ur beans way of saying lookk at me!! :happydance:

Fx'ed beth that the :sperm: hit the egg (and then for me so we cn be bump buddies and hit all the trust mat lectures together!!!)

Blondie, again, everything'll be good, ur preggers symptoms are just too good

Caitlenc, 9 teenagers hormones are bad enough, but 30 on a bus!!! couldn't do that unpregnant :hugs:

Samzi, I temp orally as soon as i wake up (or remember!)

I have taken of that random temp from my chart as it wasn't right... but BBT seems right since :dohh:

Freyasmum, Razcox, meemee and msmith, this is our month, according to FF they have put me down for a 26 day cycle this month, dunno how they have worked that out as 1st cycle was 42 days and the last was 28 :dohh: May 1st is 28 days so put me down for that please blondie, I am on nights leading up to ov time so not sure that FF will be particularly right as temps were higher last time I was on nights... we shall see 

I really cannot remember what else has been said, so apologies to everything that has been missed.

I went to see this patient yesterday after work, he is still doing really well, he has exceeded all expectations right from saturday, it is his 21st today, feeling really low and says (in actions, he won't talk to anyone now) he has been 'naughty'. I don't think he has quite grasped that he won't be eating or drinking for another year. :hissy::hissy: thanks for letting me rant over this, I know it probably isn't nice to hear about, but it has helped me rationalise this (a little, it is still f*****g unfair).:hugs:


----------



## garkat23

I using ones off the internet have to leave urine for 30 mins and then dip them in for 10 seconds - urine test strips. 
Think will try urine flow ones next time,
Pretty new to this site x x x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

garkat23 said:


> I using ones off the internet have to leave urine for 30 mins and then dip them in for 10 seconds - urine test strips.
> Think will try urine flow ones next time,
> Pretty new to this site x x x

It may be worth trying a different brand, I'm not sure that the IC's I've got are right, so am gonna do a little experiment with them this month :rofl:
Just watch the strength, my IC's pick up at 20 mu, the other brand at 25mu....


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> Blondie - Glad you feel ok this morning, fingers crossed today is a good day for you.
> 
> Raerae - The scan picture is lovely xxxx I'm sure everything will be fine at the 14 week scan and the little one will be there waving like mad at you!
> 
> Feeling a bit down today. Most of the time i don't really think too much about the MC, whats happend has happened and there is no point dwelling. But i would have been 11 weeks today and getting excited about my 1st scan . . . Now AF is here again its just another reminder of what i lost. Sorry about the pity fest but not many people even know about the MC so there are not that many people i can talk to about it.


:hug: oh hun, your bound to feel down from time to time, you lost the most special thing in the world and i think your dealing with it fantastically.

it will not be long before you have that again and this time you will get that 12 week scan, and your :baby: will be even more special because of what you lost. :hug: we are here for you


----------



## garkat23

Thanks Mumtobewaiting 
Found it very confusing last month the first one I did was positive and this month nothing - think i'll try different ones next month. 
Whats this experiment you're going to do??
x x


----------



## samzi

Im feeling the same way about my mc back in dec, so dont feel alone :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

garkat23 said:


> Thanks Mumtobewaiting
> Found it very confusing last month the first one I did was positive and this month nothing - think i'll try different ones next month.
> Whats this experiment you're going to do??
> x x

use an IC and then a different brand opk in the same pot of pee.... :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi ladies, well im now in the 2ww. i had a pain in my abdo/groin for about 5 hrs last night which im hoping was ov pain, and it was the right side
:happydance::happydance:

temp went up this morning, ff is still going by my peak meter which says to expect ov today. but i guess when it has 3 higher temps it will pin ov on cd 16. im gonna leave it for now to see what it does. 

so :spermy: should have met little eggie by now. have a safe journey down that tube little embryo.


----------



## Razcox

topazicatzbet said:


> hi ladies, well im now in the 2ww. i had a pain in my abdo/groin for about 5 hrs last night which im hoping was ov pain, and it was the right side
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> temp went up this morning, ff is still going by my peak meter which says to expect ov today. but i guess when it has 3 higher temps it will pin ov on cd 16. im gonna leave it for now to see what it does.
> 
> so :spermy: should have met little eggie by now. have a safe journey down that tube little embryo.

Horay for you huni, :happydance: sending lots of energy for those little :spermy: 's 'just keep swimmin, just keep swimmin!' hopefully you will end the drought and be an april :bfp: for the team


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> hi ladies, well im now in the 2ww. i had a pain in my abdo/groin for about 5 hrs last night which im hoping was ov pain, and it was the right side
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> temp went up this morning, ff is still going by my peak meter which says to expect ov today. but i guess when it has 3 higher temps it will pin ov on cd 16. im gonna leave it for now to see what it does.
> 
> so :spermy: should have met little eggie by now. have a safe journey down that tube little embryo.

Oooh that all sounds excellent Beth - should have been plenty of :spermy: up there waiting for the egg :happydance: - lets hope the 2WW flies by :)


----------



## Blondie

Razcox - I know how hard it is honey, especially when you are on a site like this and there were people who got a bfp the same time as you. I still see people who are pregnant in second tri now where I would have been and it's hard to cope with at times. 

You will get that sticky :bfp: very soon though honey - I kept telling myself that I had proved that I am capable of getting pregnant so you already know there are no major issues down there and that your DH is capable of doing his job correctly - all you need now are the odds in your favour which they will be this time round :hugs:


----------



## loopdido

I know I haven't been on this group for long, and haven't posted too much - can't keep up with you lovely ladies! lol. But I got my BFP last night on 11 or 12dpo with evening pee! it's a faint but definately pink thick line which came up in 3 mins! so I'm now officially in shock! 

I think reverse psycology worked this month, I had so convinced my self I wasn't preg and I stopped myself symptom spotting. I didn't reall have any symptoms until yesterday which made me test! OMG! Xmas baby in the making (fingers crossed for a sticky bean)!


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats hun, just what we needed to lift out spirits.


----------



## Blondie

loopdido said:


> I know I haven't been on this group for long, and haven't posted too much - can't keep up with you lovely ladies! lol. But I got my BFP last night on 11 or 12dpo with evening pee! it's a faint but definately pink thick line which came up in 3 mins! so I'm now officially in shock!
> 
> I think reverse psycology worked this month, I had so convinced my self I wasn't preg and I stopped myself symptom spotting. I didn't reall have any symptoms until yesterday which made me test! OMG! Xmas baby in the making (fingers crossed for a sticky bean)!

Congratulations honey :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## samzi

morning ladies

:witch: finally gone in time for tomorrow and the week ahead :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

loopdido said:


> Blondie - I'm not gonna test at all! I'm so convinced there is no point - everything is pointing to a bfn this month for me again. Only BD once, DH ill - my cervix is already really low and hard like it was just before af last cycle. I can't keep myself up! I cried yesterday evening watching the film 'Juno'! It's gonna be awful when AF comes cos our friend is coming to stay the day it's due and it I'm like last time was very down and tearful. Then I'll still be on for the funeral of my nan which will make it whole lot worse! I'd like to believe what people say about getting a bfp when someone passes on, but can't!
> 
> Sorry to moan ladies, just really down and so don't want to be one of those ladies who post saying they've been ttc a year etc - have baby room all cleared and everything we need - just need that bfp!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Loopdido - it's amazing how a few days can change things isn't it :) I bet y ou nan made sure you got that :bfp: afterall this month and she will be watching over it to make sure it is really sticky :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> morning ladies
> 
> :witch: finally gone in time for tomorrow and the week ahead :happydance:

Yeah , the witch is dead! Lots of :sex: going on in your house now then!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Dear, Ladies, there is no way I'll get all of you, you're such busy girls!! I'll do my best, though!

First of all--Yay Loopdiloo!!!!!:bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance: I am so thrilled for you, I knew your Nan would give you this gift! Congrats, Hunni!:hugs: Just goes to show, once is all it takes!

Razcox, we love you, and you have every right to grieve your loss, so unload on us anytime! I just know this will be your month, sweetie. Hang in there!:hugs:

Beth, all sounds promising with you, can't wait until your testing day! I just feel a bumper crop of :bfp:'s coming on this month!

Meemee, I love your PMA, and am sure you will follow your friend's :bfp: this month with one of your own!:hugs:

Samzi, glad :witch: is gone, have a great week trying to catch that eggie!

Blondie, glad you're feeling okay this morning! Is this the emoticon you're looking for? :sick: :rofl::rofl: I just know your scan will be perfect, hunni!

RaeRae, scan looks fabulous! According to my research, the hernia is completely normal, and should be gone by the next scan, so try not to worry (impossible, I know) and enjoy knowing your bean is bouncing around in there!:hugs:

To all my other lovelies, sorry if I missed you...too much information for my mushy brain!:hugs:

Have a fabulous day, girls!!:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, now for my little update!:rofl:

Feeling okay this morning...trip yesterday went okay, although I was absolutely exhausted by the time we returned to school. :sleep: It appears the kids remembered to wear their deodorant!:rofl::rofl:

Had a bit of a wobble last night. I couldn't stop crying, just felt lousy and feeling so fat already (and I wasn't small to begin with).:hissy::hissy: DH was brilliant, held me while I cried and assured me that this is just raging hormones, and it will get better. I am a lucky woman!:blush:

5 days until my scan, just can't wait. Hope all is well with you ladies. Off to work now. Have a fab day!!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

Razcox said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies
> 
> :witch: finally gone in time for tomorrow and the week ahead :happydance:
> 
> Yeah , the witch is dead! Lots of :sex: going on in your house now then!!!Click to expand...

Well from tomorrow night onwards and for about 10 days :rofl: OH and I dont live together yet, only see each other at weekends so next week will be a treat :cloud9:


----------



## loopdido

The really strange thing is according to all those due date calculator sites that tell you your estimated date of conception - they said I conceived on the 28/3/09 - the same day my Nan died! now I'm freaked out! how odd is that, and my ovulation date came 3 days early out of the blue - I wasn;t supposed to ovulate til the 29/3/09!

Another scarey thing - in fact there are 2 - my DS kept saying that his sister was going to be at his birthday party (which was on the 29th) he's only 3. I thought when I was out last month there was no hope of his little dream coming true, but the early ovulation allowed for that one too (of course it could be a brother not sister.

LAst scarey thing is we conceived DS on our 3rd cycle off the pill with DH having taken Zinc and me taking Evening primrose oil for the first time. WE just repeated history, 3rd cycle off pill and we only used these things this cycle again!

Ok I'm off now - all freaked out and shocked and tired!

Good luck everyone left - bfp's all round!


----------



## Blondie

I really need to stop stressing, yesterday I would have paid anything just to have a few hours not feeling sick - today I feel fine and all I can do is worry that it means something must have gone wrong :(

Somebody slap me and tell me to get a grip :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

*Slap* Get a grip, Blondie!!:rofl::rofl:

Of course, I am the same way...my BB's, while still sore, are far less sore than yesterday, and it's making me all nervous! What are we like?:blush:


----------



## samzi

girls what are you like :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> *Slap* Get a grip, Blondie!!:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Of course, I am the same way...my BB's, while still sore, are far less sore than yesterday, and it's making me all nervous! What are we like?:blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

We moan about symptoms and we moan about lack of them :) All part of the joy I suppose :rofl:


----------



## samzi

I hope i get no symptoms this cycle as last cycle i got loads and AF came :hissy: :lol: though in my heart of hearts i knew i wouldnt be, cos of the pill etc. Now its all out of my system and ive got 10 days of BD that can be done :happydance: If we dont do it this time, then theres always the holiday next month!!! :D


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> I really need to stop stressing, yesterday I would have paid anything just to have a few hours not feeling sick - today I feel fine and all I can do is worry that it means something must have gone wrong :(
> 
> Somebody slap me and tell me to get a grip :rofl:

:rofl::rofl: I know exactly what you mean. But seriously, do get a grip!! Actually I have found that my symptoms tend to follow a pattern, I will feel completely terrible for a couple of days, then OK/normal for a day or possibly even two, then back to feeling completely terrible again. Apparently this is completely normal as your body adjusts to the level of hormones and you feel better, but then your hormones rise again so you feel bad again. Anyway I have learned from experience to just enjoy the good days as I'll probably feel terrible again tomorrow.


----------



## Blondie

Thanks polaris - it's given me a bit of hope that not every day will be a bad day then. :)

DH and I have booked a 4 day break in london next week (nice restaurants etc etc) and I'm dreading feeling bad on the 4 hour train journey down there, tubes, etc etc - been looking forward to really nice restaurants for ages so just hope I will manage to eat something :S


----------



## flowertot

loopdido said:


> The really strange thing is according to all those due date calculator sites that tell you your estimated date of conception - they said I conceived on the 28/3/09 - the same day my Nan died! now I'm freaked out! how odd is that, and my ovulation date came 3 days early out of the blue - I wasn;t supposed to ovulate til the 29/3/09!
> 
> Another scarey thing - in fact there are 2 - my DS kept saying that his sister was going to be at his birthday party (which was on the 29th) he's only 3. I thought when I was out last month there was no hope of his little dream coming true, but the early ovulation allowed for that one too (of course it could be a brother not sister.
> 
> LAst scarey thing is we conceived DS on our 3rd cycle off the pill with DH having taken Zinc and me taking Evening primrose oil for the first time. WE just repeated history, 3rd cycle off pill and we only used these things this cycle again!
> 
> Ok I'm off now - all freaked out and shocked and tired!
> 
> Good luck everyone left - bfp's all round!

First of all Congratulations!! 

that is very strange indeed but excellent. it must have been your nan's last gift to you.


----------



## flowertot

Beth - Sending lots of :dust: to you. fingers firmly X'ed. 

hope you girls with sickness feel better soon and start enjoying whatever food you start craving!

i'm on cd8 today, the 2ww is dragging so much! trying so hard not to symptom stop but can't help it. still feeling really tired and have been for a pee four times in the last two hours (think it has something to do with all the decaf tea i've been drinking). 

ov happened on cd 11 for me this cycle according to the opk. i've never had a cycle shorted that 29 day, in fact most of them are exactly 29 days so either this is a one off short cycle or i have a 19 day luteal phase! i've heard of short luteal phases causing problems but does anyone know is long ones do?


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot said:


> Beth - Sending lots of :dust: to you. fingers firmly X'ed.
> 
> hope you girls with sickness feel better soon and start enjoying whatever food you start craving!
> 
> i'm on cd8 today, the 2ww is dragging so much! trying so hard not to symptom stop but can't help it. still feeling really tired and have been for a pee four times in the last two hours (think it has something to do with all the decaf tea i've been drinking).
> 
> ov happened on cd 11 for me this cycle according to the opk. i've never had a cycle shorted that 29 day, in fact most of them are exactly 29 days so either this is a one off short cycle or i have a 19 day luteal phase! i've heard of short luteal phases causing problems but does anyone know is long ones do?


thanks hun, i have a 16 day LP if that helps any


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

My lp was 13 days, how short do they have to be to start causing problems?


----------



## caitlenc

Less than 10 days is a problem, Mum2be, so you should be fine. I don't think long LP's are any kind of issue. 

Flowertot, can't wait for you to test!!


----------



## msmith

loopdido said:


> I know I haven't been on this group for long, and haven't posted too much - can't keep up with you lovely ladies! lol. But I got my BFP last night on 11 or 12dpo with evening pee! it's a faint but definately pink thick line which came up in 3 mins! so I'm now officially in shock!
> 
> I think reverse psycology worked this month, I had so convinced my self I wasn't preg and I stopped myself symptom spotting. I didn't reall have any symptoms until yesterday which made me test! OMG! Xmas baby in the making (fingers crossed for a sticky bean)!

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!
Congratulations. have a happy and sticky 9 months.
:hug:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Loopdido, I'm really pleased for you. :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:

Everyone else - I hope you don't mind me popping in from time to time to see how you are all getting on - I'm just always hopeful that there will be more Knocked up Naughties!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

we re working on it, we have already decieded april will be our month


----------



## msmith

Good to hear from you Polaris. Please pop in when ever you feel like it. 
There are still a few of us here waiting for the big :bfp:. The team is fab on the PMA and keeping every one of us sane. We will all get there one day. 
How are things going your end?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> do you temp when you get up in the afternoon?
> 
> i havent temped before because of working night but this month havent had any which is why i have given it a go, but wondered for future reference.
> 
> of course that will be when ttc no 2 as my bfp is on the way this month :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> do you temp when you get up in the afternoon?
> 
> i havent temped before because of working night but this month havent had any which is why i have given it a go, but wondered for future reference.
> 
> of course that will be when ttc no 2 as my bfp is on the way this month :rofl:
> 
> of course, but yeah, my only rule wit temping is to do it after period of longest sleep, but if u see my charts for last month, the first week i was on nights and they were definately higher than when on days.
> 
> Am not sure what time to do the opk as that means that 4pm is my fmu, so will probably do it when i get in in the morning ????? any 1 else any ideas???Click to expand...


----------



## flowertot

wish i had your pma! i just don't think this is my month at all. at least i won't be too gutted when i get a :bfn:

i've have been doing a bit of research on the net and found a couple of articles that say if you ovulate soon after af the lining might not be thick enough for egg to attach to it. af is always 6 days for me and i ov'ed day 11 (or possibly day 10 as opk were positive on cd 9 and 10). 

why do we put ourselves through torture by reading these things on the net when they are probaby rubbish. 

sorry for being down- sure i will be back after a good sleep with lots of PMA!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

flowertot said:


> wish i had your pma! i just don't think this is my month at all. at least i won't be too gutted when i get a :bfn:
> 
> i've have been doing a bit of research on the net and found a couple of articles that say if you ovulate soon after af the lining might not be thick enough for egg to attach to it. af is always 6 days for me and i ov'ed day 11 (or possibly day 10 as opk were positive on cd 9 and 10).
> 
> why do we put ourselves through torture by reading these things on the net when they are probaby rubbish.
> 
> sorry for being down- sure i will be back after a good sleep with lots of PMA!

this has to be our month flowertot after a rather baron month. PMA all the way !! It is tough to keep it up though, but that's what we are all on here for... :hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot i dont normally have that much PMA but i ve decieded this is my month and im going for it, so far everything has falling into place, perfect AI timing, ov and ewcm, just need to finish it off with a bfp now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

God these night shifts bugger everything up dont they


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot said:


> wish i had your pma! i just don't think this is my month at all. at least i won't be too gutted when i get a :bfn:
> 
> i've have been doing a bit of research on the net and found a couple of articles that say if you ovulate soon after af the lining might not be thick enough for egg to attach to it. af is always 6 days for me and i ov'ed day 11 (or possibly day 10 as opk were positive on cd 9 and 10).
> 
> why do we put ourselves through torture by reading these things on the net when they are probaby rubbish.
> 
> sorry for being down- sure i will be back after a good sleep with lots of PMA!


yeah but remember it taked a few more days for embryo to reach the uterus so by then you will have lots more lining


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have just made DH watch the great sperm race... i'm not sure he was impressed!!!


----------



## samzi

:witch: officially went away today :happydance: when do you think i should start using OPK's?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> :witch: officially went away today :happydance: when do you think i should start using OPK's?

about 3-4 days before ov expected???? I think thats what i'm gonna do, but really not sure....._Blondie?_


----------



## samzi

no idea when ov due :blush: on a 30 day cycle (at least was last cycle)


----------



## samzi

reading my OPK instructions it says for a 30day cycle to start with them on cd14. so i think il start with them on monday


----------



## topazicatzbet

i would start about 3-4 days b4 you expect ov


----------



## samzi

infact il start with them on saturday. i have 22 of the damn things :lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i only get a + opk on the day of ovulation. TBH I went more on cp and cm this cycle, but the +opk and cbfm peak was reasuring to see. but i only got them the day of ovulation


----------



## samzi

well OH and I will be BD mostly every day for the next 10 days so im sure il catch ov at some point :lol:


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> wish i had your pma! i just don't think this is my month at all. at least i won't be too gutted when i get a :bfn:
> 
> i've have been doing a bit of research on the net and found a couple of articles that say if you ovulate soon after af the lining might not be thick enough for egg to attach to it. af is always 6 days for me and i ov'ed day 11 (or possibly day 10 as opk were positive on cd 9 and 10).
> 
> why do we put ourselves through torture by reading these things on the net when they are probaby rubbish.
> 
> sorry for being down- sure i will be back after a good sleep with lots of PMA!
> 
> 
> yeah but remember it taked a few more days for embryo to reach the uterus so by then you will have lots more liningClick to expand...

you're right, another 6 to 12 days must make a difference :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Samzi - i agree you should start them early. mine advised to start them on cd 10 and i started on cd 9 and got + for cd 9 and 10. my cycles have mostly been 29 days, even after m/c so i expected to ov around cd 15 or 16 so it was a suprise!


----------



## flowertot

Well off to bed now girls. back tomorrow with PMA PMA PMA!


----------



## samzi

hmm maybe i should start tomorrow then? :huh:


----------



## Freyasmum

My goodness but you've been a chatty bunch!!
First - :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS LOOPIDO!! :happydance: :happydance: I am so happy for you! 

Polaris - good to 'see' you! Funny, I had just been thinking how we hadn't heard from you in ages, and there you were. I must have summoned you up.

Man, I've just read about 5 pages of posts and now can't remember a single thing that's been going on!!

Blondie. Get a grip! Not feeling sick is a GOOD thing! :rofl: In fact it felt quite normal to you not so long ago, and will again soon!! I'm sure I've mentioned this before, but I had absolutely NO ms when I was pregnant, and everything was fine (and I've got the 3 year old to prove it!)

Samzi - Get busy girl! I hope you're going to make the most of your time off :rofl: Sorry, but I wouldn't have a clue when you should start with the OPKs.
Razcox - :hugs: You're allowed to have your moments there, hun. It is hard when you see others at the stage you could have been at - I went thru that too (boy, I've done the lot!). Your time will come... In fact, I bet it's this month!! :dust:
Beth - Hope those swimmers reach their destination! Good luck :hugs:

That is nowhere near everyone. :hugs: to everyone I've missed.
Have a good day/night/whatever. I'm supposed to be working so will switch back to my work laptop now and see if anyone's noticed I wasn't there! (I'm at home again today)


----------



## caitlenc

Hi, ladies, just popping in before bed. Hope you all had a good day, and that everyone's PMA is high!

See you all in the morning!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> wish i had your pma! i just don't think this is my month at all. at least i won't be too gutted when i get a :bfn:
> 
> i've have been doing a bit of research on the net and found a couple of articles that say if you ovulate soon after af the lining might not be thick enough for egg to attach to it. af is always 6 days for me and i ov'ed day 11 (or possibly day 10 as opk were positive on cd 9 and 10).
> 
> why do we put ourselves through torture by reading these things on the net when they are probaby rubbish.
> 
> sorry for being down- sure i will be back after a good sleep with lots of PMA!

Don't worry about that Flowertot - I ovulated on CD11 or CD10 and it didn't stop my egg from sticking :) It then takes about 5-7 days for egg to actually make it down to the uterus and implant anyway so I doubt it can have that much effect :) :hugs:

Keep that PMA going :)


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> of course, but yeah, my only rule wit temping is to do it after period of longest sleep, but if u see my charts for last month, the first week i was on nights and they were definately higher than when on days.
> 
> Am not sure what time to do the opk as that means that 4pm is my fmu, so will probably do it when i get in in the morning ????? any 1 else any ideas???

They say you should do opks between 10am and 6pm as this is when LH surges - not with FMU - if you have enough opks then I would probably test a couple of times during the day and see which gives you the better reading :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> :witch: officially went away today :happydance: when do you think i should start using OPK's?

I pretty much start using them straight away - or CD7 but that is because I'm a poas addict and I'm paranoid about missing it :) If you have plenty then start early :)


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Hope everyone is doing ok and we are all still riding high on a wave of PMA :happydance:

Remember to visualising that :spermy: making contact :)

OK so I can't remember anyone - I think preggy brain is kicking in as I have attention span of a knat but I think I've replied to most peoples posts by now.
I've got a really good feeling about this month so if we all throw everything at it we are guaranteed to get a nice fat bunch of :bfp: 

Not feeling too bad this morning but nausea returned last night for a couple of hours so I'm not too worried. Just making the most of feeling ok before it kicks in again :rofl:

56 hours to go until my scan :happydance::happydance:

Hmm my ticker doesn't seem to have changed to 7w3d yet - maybe it's still too early in the morning :)


----------



## Blondie

Surprisingly just as I post that it does change :rofl: - it must update at 8am :)


----------



## samzi

Morning ladies.

forgot to temp this morn cos i was running late. all packed up and ready to go to my boyfriends for 10 WHOLE DAYS :lol: Armed with bb therm and 21 OPK's - more than enough im sure :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning ladies, temp went up again this morning :happydance: def ovulated on tue, hopefully tom ff will pin it for me.

well im actually going away next weekend, first hol for me in 3 years so i thought id better write a list of things i needed to pack. what was top of the list........

thermometer
pen and paper, to write it down
pg test
vits

:rofl::rofl:

think most people would have started theirs with knickers and socks

they have wi fi where im going to think i ll take my laptop with me, dont think i ll manage with out bnb for 3 days.


----------



## garkat23

:rofl: very good list of packing!! Ha ha ha - def got the important stuff sorted :rofl:

x x


----------



## Freyasmum

I hope you have a good holiday - sounds like you are well prepared!! :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, my lovelies!!:hugs:

Blondie, so glad your symptoms are popping in and out, but that you're feeling good at the moment! I know you have the stickiest of beans in there, and can't wait to hear a report of your scan and see a piccie of the bean!

Samzi, enjoy every moment of your forthcoming lovefest--I know operation babymaking will be successful, and we'll be celebrating your :bfp: this time next month!:happydance:

Tori, hope your doing well, we miss you, hunni!!:hugs:

Beth, I love the packing list!:rofl: Hope you have a great trip! Sounds like you timed this month perfectly, can't wait until you test!!

As usual, :hugs: to anyone I missed!!


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, update time!:laugh2:

This is the first morning I have actually woken up feeling nauseous...usually it holds off until I've been at work for a couple of hours. :hissy:

While I am feeling truly lousy, I am trying to take it as a good sign that the bean has really made itself comfy in there...I know all of this will be worth it when my darling :baby: comes.

On a good note, I am 7 weeks today!!:happydance: My ticker has changed again, which is always fun to see, and my scan is in 4 days!:happydance::happydance:

I am thrilled that I just have to get through today, then have a 3 day weekend to rest up. And then it's scan day! Also, we are leaving for a week in Florida next Saturday to visit my Dad and Stepmom, so I have a week of rest and relaxation to look forward to!:dance::dance:

Although, it is a pity that I won't be able to enjoy any tropical drinks while lying on the beach!:rofl: Oh, the sacrifices we make for our beans!

Well, girlies, have a fab day, and keep up all that wonderful PMA!!:hug:


----------



## samzi

grats on 7 weeks hun :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Beth - excellent sign that temp has gone up again :happydance: And I love that packing list :rofl:

Caitlenc - so jealous of thought of nice holiday in Florida :) Congratulations on 7 weeks :happydance::happydance: , only a few more days to go until you see your bean again :)

I'm so looking forward to this long 4 day weekend - it's going to be so nice to not get up at 6am every morning :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning ladies!! How are we all today?

Cait - Huge congrates on the 7 weeks, over 1/2 through first tri now :happydance:

Beth - Love the packing list! Who needs pants and socks when you can POAS? :)

Blondie - I am the same with OPK's i start on CD9 as i am so worried i will miss the egg. They are cheap enough of Ebay and i have 24 now all together. Bet you can't wait for the scan now, i think its well worth the money for that peace of mind.

Samzi - Let the mating season begin huh. Fingers crossed all goes well and we will be seeing a :bfp: in a few weeks. How ace would that be we could be bump buddies :happydance:

As for me well PMA has returned and i am firmly focused on this month and getting that Jan baby in the oven. AF is in the final throws so i will be using the OPKs soon and as my DH calls it Military sex! :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Little PMA from me today, I manage to have got a stomach bug, I dunno how I'm gonna manage with m/s. I'm a complete wimp when it comes to feeling/being sick! At least it has happened this week and not next as it did month 1 of TTC! lol

Glad everyone else is good, 
Things sound as if they are going in the right direction Beth, Fx'ed for a sticky one

Have a good week Samzi, enjoy it :happydance:

Glad the PMA is back Razcox

well done on getting to 7 weeks Caitlenc

Enjoy ur long weekend ladies
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Good evening ladies.
Well, I have been to the hairdressers and I am now sporting a bob. Very practical for being a mum-see that PMA. This month is going to be THE month. Like Samzi and Razcox I am armed with OPKs. This will be the first month of using them and think I will start on Sunday cd8 as the :witch: is on her way out tonight and I don't want to miss O this month. I have 20 so hopefully I won't run out. Actually I can use them all as I will be getting my BFP and won't be needing any next month :rofl:.
Samzi-Enjoy your BD holiday!
Caitlenc-very jealous of you going to Florida. Please can you send some sun our way. It looks like the Easter weekend may be a bit wet here.
Mum2bewaitinng- :hugs: sending you some PMA. We will get our BFP soon.
Beth-it is all sounding good. Can't wait for you to test.
Blondie- enjoy the 4 day break. Thanks for the advice on OPKs I did not know not to use FMU.
Sorry if I have missed anyone.
Happy holidays.
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Blondie, could you put me down for testing on the 2nd May. Ta.
Are you getting excited about your scan? Not long now!!


----------



## caitlenc

MsSmith, just LOVE that PMA!!! This will definitely be your month, sweetie!:happydance:

Mum2be, sorry you're feeling ill, hunni. Hope you feel better soon!:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:happydance::happydance: ff pinned ov for me, first time i havent set it myself.
im 3dpo only 4 more days til beanie reaches the uterus
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

So nice not to be at work this morning :happydance:

Today is the first day that I haven't bothered taking my temp :rofl: - did well taking it all the way up to 7w4d :) I think it's coming up to a week since my last hpt aswell :rofl:

Oooh about 32 hours til my scan :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Beth - excellent that FF pinned your ovulation - gives you that little extra bit of confidence you hit the right dates doesn't it :)

Well DH in bed with a hangover and his mate is in the spare room - wonder how long it will be until they wake from the dead - luckily I didn't hear them come in last night but I think DH got to bed at 3am :) I might send the cats up to annoy him :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> :happydance::happydance: ff pinned ov for me, first time i havent set it myself.
> im 3dpo only 4 more days til beanie reaches the uterus
> :happydance::happydance:

Go beanie go :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Send the cats in Blondie! 
Well, am not sure if ff will be accurate this month so glad started temping and the rest last month and hope that my temps settle down, although with nights next week have a feeling my coverline may be rather high...

On the plus side I feel better this morning, have managed breakfast and am going back to work tomorrow (one way of gettingout of working a bank holiday and getting paid for it :)

Well enjoy the sunshine Caitlenc, as us English ladies are in for a wet BH weekend, what a surprise!


----------



## msmith

topazicatzbet said:


> :happydance::happydance: ff pinned ov for me, first time i havent set it myself.
> im 3dpo only 4 more days til beanie reaches the uterus
> :happydance::happydance:

Great news!!! I have everything crossed that this is your month.
:hug:


----------



## tori_cottier

Afternoon Ladies, 

Hope your all well and keeping up the PMA, sorry i haven't been around much lately but i think the sickness has gone down and my ability to sleep has shoot up, I haven't felt this tired ever and really haven't the eneergy to do much, but I'm still loving it and not complaining honestly :blush: 

I really can't wait to see all your test results this month I'm so excited, I'm now on my last POAS and promise not to order anymore I'm going to take it tomorrow morning before we go away and then I'll have my scan a week on sunday which I'm very nervous about (sounds silly i know, been waiting for this moment for months and when it comes along I'm dreading it lol)

But I have advised My DH the reason I'm still POAS 6 weeks on is I feel it's my duty in supporting my Lovely left overs, :rofl: he as you can imagen didn't beleive it for a moment and declared me an Addicted (as if i needed him to confirm it, I knew months ago!)

Well Lovely's i know it's a very short message but i really need my bed for an hour and then i have to pack ready for the week away (which will be lovely) 

I hope your all well and will miss you loads 

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

enjoy your hol tori, make sure you get plenty of rest.

Good luck for tom blondie, cant wait to see pics of little beanie.

flowertot, any news yet????


----------



## pipkintyler

Well ladies, it's now well into Good Friday and me and OH are a cheeky bottle of red wine down, love it!!!!!!

Well I finally decided to try and lose the Xmas weight I put on, I think it was a combination of xmas and giving up smoking on New Year but I've probably put on a whole stone and I really don't like it, I've started running again but finding it very hard, have started from scratch, used to be able to run 5 miles with ease but lucky if I'm managing 2 now but hopefully with OH training me I'll soon get back into shape.

As for my my TTC, I think I'm due on next Tuesday/Wednesday, as I ov'd last Saturday, now that I've got the xmas baby thing out the way I'm really going to get down to trying my best to create a mini me or a mini OH.

Loving the fact that all those pregnant ladies are still with us and have lots of symptoms, not looking forward to you ladies eventually going into First Trimester as it's nice to hear whats going on with you on this thread. xxx

To all us ladies who are still trying for a baby I really believe this is our month, keep that PMA going.

GOOD LUCK!!!!! :dust::dust: xxx

Well I think the wine is kicking in so therefore I'm rambling so I shall leave you all and watch the golf, sad I know but I love it!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!:hugs:

Well, have spent an incredibly lazy day lying around and moaning about how ill I feel...poor DH is at his wits end trying to comfort me, poor guy.:rofl:

But, just like Pipkin, watching the golf has cheered me no end, I just love the Masters! :happydance:

Oh, and I bought those wrist-band thingies in an attempt to stave off nausea, but they don't seem to be making much of a difference.:hissy::hissy:

Blondie, glad you're enjoying the day off! Can't wait to log on tomorrow and see your lil' bean waving back at me! I want to hear all about it, so I know what to expect on Monday.:hug:

Tori, have a fab trip, we'll miss you!:hugs:

Well, it's about 9:40 over here, and DH is snoring away on the couch...I think this pregnancy is taking more out of himn than me!:rofl::rofl:

Have a lovely night, ladies!

Beth, glad OV was confirmed--go, eggie, go!!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

bf actually took notice of the great sperm race when we watched it the other day. we only gonna bd every two days till OPK comes up pos then its every day for us :happydance:

so its second round tomo :lol: sorry for tmi!!! xx


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck, Samzi, sounds like a great plan!!!

Blondie, dying to hear about the scan, sweetie!!!


----------



## flowertot

hi girls! sorry i've not posted with my poas results but my computer has been down since yesterday. 

Well.......................






I GOT MY :bfp: !!!!!!!!!

i really didn't think this was my month at all so it just goes to show you could be even if you think you're not. i'm so excited! 

baby will be due 26th december.

hope you girls are ok. keep up the pma xx


----------



## caitlenc

YAY FLOWERTOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so pleased for you, hunni!! How are you feeling???:hug:


----------



## garkat23

Congratulations flowertot!!!!!!
That's fantastic news!!
x x x


----------



## samzi

grats flower!! x


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> hi girls! sorry i've not posted with my poas results but my computer has been down since yesterday.
> 
> Well.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MY :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> i really didn't think this was my month at all so it just goes to show you could be even if you think you're not. i'm so excited!
> 
> baby will be due 26th december.
> 
> hope you girls are ok. keep up the pma xx


OMG Flowertot - Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Introducing......
 



Attached Files:







scan 001.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Blondie

Clever mini-blondie measures in at exactly 7w5d as I thought I am and has a lovely strong heartbeat :happydance:

Me and DH are over the moon :)

Sorry for not replying sooner but got home and just fell asleep - think the stress of worrying had built up so much that the relief just left me exhausted :)


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Flowertot!!! A Christmas baby! You must be over the moon.

Blondie - I love the scan picture, how lovely to hear the heartbeat and get that reassurance that everything is right on track.


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot said:


> hi girls! sorry i've not posted with my poas results but my computer has been down since yesterday.
> 
> Well.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MY :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> i really didn't think this was my month at all so it just goes to show you could be even if you think you're not. i'm so excited!
> 
> baby will be due 26th december.
> 
> hope you girls are ok. keep up the pma xx

OMG congratulations, the next wave of BFPs seem to be coming, hope im one of them.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> Clever mini-blondie measures in at exactly 7w5d as I thought I am and has a lovely strong heartbeat :happydance:
> 
> Me and DH are over the moon :)
> 
> Sorry for not replying sooner but got home and just fell asleep - think the stress of worrying had built up so much that the relief just left me exhausted :)

i am so glad everything is ok, i knew this one was a sticky bean.
hello mini blondie :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> hi girls! sorry i've not posted with my poas results but my computer has been down since yesterday.
> 
> Well.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MY :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> i really didn't think this was my month at all so it just goes to show you could be even if you think you're not. i'm so excited!
> 
> baby will be due 26th december.
> 
> 
> 
> hope you girls are ok. keep up the pma xx

OMG flowertot, I had a feeling about you this month, congratulations to you and your OH bet your over the moon. xxx


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Introducing......

Looking good Blondie, try to stop worrying so much now!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> hi girls! sorry i've not posted with my poas results but my computer has been down since yesterday.
> 
> Well.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT MY :bfp: !!!!!!!!!
> 
> i really didn't think this was my month at all so it just goes to show you could be even if you think you're not. i'm so excited!
> 
> baby will be due 26th december.
> 
> hope you girls are ok. keep up the pma xx
> 
> OMG congratulations, the next wave of BFPs seem to be coming, hope im one of them.Click to expand...


I hope I'm one of them too. fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> bf actually took notice of the great sperm race when we watched it the other day. we only gonna bd every two days till OPK comes up pos then its every day for us :happydance:
> 
> so its second round tomo :lol: sorry for tmi!!! xx

Go for it Samzi. :dust:


----------



## flowertot

thanks for all the nice messages girls. 

Got a very very faint line yesterday at 10dpo and i wasn't sure whether to trust it or not but all my worries were taken away this morning as the line came up faster and was darker. looking forward to tomorrows test now. i will try to get some pics on if i can work out how to do it!

can't believe how down i was a couple of days ago and now this!

i just know there will be more :bfp: in the team very soon. 

Blondie - your scan pic looks great. Hello mini blondie!!


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie, your scan pic is fantastic!!! I only hope mine comes out so well on Monday. You must be so relieved! I am so, so pleased for you, my bump buddy!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the team, mini Blondie!:hug:


----------



## T'elle

Congratulations on u ladies getting your :bfp:'s unfortunately Samzi and i have been to busy obsessing over Twilight and not opks lmao!! time to knuckle back down into TTC its Sam's Fault cos she got me hooked on Edward mmmm yummm...see there i go again anyways yeah TTC! lol good luck for all u ladies with scans coming up hope all is well and we get pics soon of ur lil beans bumbling around on the screen xxxx


----------



## samzi

blondie, well done!!

:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

well my joy was short lived as when i tested this morning the line was much lighter than yesterdays. i used the same brand of test. did another one about four hours later after not having anything to drink and it was totally negative, not even a faint line. i know that the lines should get darker each day. 

i'm totally gutted now. thats 1 m/c and 2 chem pregnancies since jan. i think i'm going to make an appointment at the docs but i'm worried that they will just say its normal and turn me away.


----------



## msmith

flowertot said:


> hi girls.
> 
> well my joy was short lived as when i tested this morning the line was much lighter than yesterdays. i used the same brand of test. did another one about four hours later after not having anything to drink and it was totally negative, not even a faint line. i know that the lines should get darker each day.
> 
> i'm totally gutted now. thats 1 m/c and 2 chem pregnancies since jan. i think i'm going to make an appointment at the docs but i'm worried that they will just say its normal and turn me away.

Ohh, Flowertot how horrid for you. A roller-coaster of emotions! :hugs:
I think going to the Drs is a good idea-just for peace of mind. 
I'm really sorry for you. 
Sorry to be stupid but what is a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## msmith

Blondie said:


> Introducing......

Hello mini Blondie!!!
Great pic.
Congrats.


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh hun, i hope its just a blip and the line is stronger tom.

dont give up hope if it is a chemical, just look at vertrise she had 2 chemicals followed but a sticky bfp and is now over 12 weeks.


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> bf actually took notice of the great sperm race when we watched it the other day. we only gonna bd every two days till OPK comes up pos then its every day for us :happydance:
> 
> so its second round tomo :lol: sorry for tmi!!! xx

I read this bd theory on another thread on bnb. Can't remember what is was called though. In a nutshell: from cd8, bd everyother day then when OPK is positive bd for 3 consecutive days and finally one rest day and then one more time for good measure.
We are going to give this a go-FX it will work!
Good luck on the bd mission.


----------



## flowertot

msmith - a chemical preg is when the sperm meets the egg but doesn't manage to implant properly. you may get a positive test but then get af as normal or a couple of days late. 

got a bit of pinky/brown cm this afternoon so think she is on her way :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh no hun, im sorry


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck cait for tom scan, cant wait to see how much bean has grown.


----------



## Blondie

Oh flowertot - I'm sorry honey :( :hugs:

You should definitely go the doctors and see if they can do anything :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Caitlenc - fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow - look forward to seeing mini-caitlenc again :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

samzi - sounds like you have an excellent :sex: plan going on - mission sperm meets egg is in full swing :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

evening my lovely ladies :)

Hope you all had a nice Easter :) I've spent most of today in the garden and caught a bit of sun so feeling a bit dodgey tonight but serves me right for working in hot sunshine (yes we do get hot sunshine in the north east of the UK occasionally - and by the sound of it we were probably the only place in the UK with it today :rofl: ) for about 6 hours. At least my garden is looking very nice now and my veggies are all coming along very nicely :)


----------



## caitlenc

Oh, Flowertot, I am so, so sorry!:hugs: I agree, you should see a doctor just for a bit of peace of mind. Hang in there, hunni, we're all here for you!

Thanks, girls, for the well wishes about my scan tomorrow...I am very nervous, and praying all is well with the Boo Bean. Less than 24 hours until we see our little one!

I hope all of you had a great Easter holiday!:hug:


----------



## flowertot

Caitlen - good luck with the scan tomorrow. can't wait to see a pic if you can get one on here. 

i've started spotting now and have cramp so i think :witch: will be here in full flow by tomorrow. 

i'm going out for a nice family day out tomorrow to the beach. hopefully it will take my mind off things for a while. 

going to try and book an appointment at the docs on tuesday, although not sure i will get in as they are always so busy after a public holiday. 

has anybody had this kind of experience before, multiple m/c and chemical pregnancies? and if so do you know what kind of tests i should be asking for? i really don't want to be turned away and told to keep trying and i know i am within my rights to ask for certain things. i know that docs generally start looking into things after you have had 3 m/c but do you think that includes chemical Pregnancies? they will have a record at the surgery of my m/c but not the chem pregs.

thank you to all of you for being here for me, it means a lot x


----------



## Freyasmum

Flowertot, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I have only had one m/c, so don't know about what kind of tests you could ask for. I do know that a friend of mine was told that they would only start looking for reasons after she'd had more than 3 m/cs. (luckily she got her sticky bean before then) That could be different here though. 
Caitlen - Good luck for your scan! Make sure you post a pic for us to ooh & aah over!
Blondie - have I commented on your gorgeous wee Blondini yet? I haven't had much time to post over the weekend.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well and happy. We have had a lovely lond weekend. The weather has been great, and we've had time together as a family which has been awesome!


----------



## polaris

Flowertot - so sorry to hear your sad news. Good luck at the doctor's tomorrow.

Caitlenc - hope the scan goes well - so exciting!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all my lovely ladies! Not been about the last few days been really busy visiting people and working in the garden. Stuck at work today though and already bored so i will be living on here today :)

Blondie - Thats a lovely picture and it must have been so nice to hear that little heart beating away xxxxxxx

Flowertot - :hug: to you, seems like you have really had a rollercoster this weekend. I have only had one MC and the doctors really didn't seem to care. They basically treated it like the norm and a very common thing. I think you have to have 3 M/C's before the will test but i hope you have a more understanding doc then i did xxxxxxx

Cait - Good luck at the scan today, can't wait to see your little bean as well :happydance: 

Beth - Sending lots of :dust: your way for a good sticky egg and that the :spermy: has done its job.

T'elle - I am hooked on twilight as well! Read all the books, saw it at the cinema and now have the two disc DVD. Watched it on thursday night and loved it again. Will not have to re read the books.

Samzi - Sounds like you have a very good plan there! We tend to do the same, BD everyother day and then when i get a + on the OPK its BD everyday until the day after my temps go up. 

Well as for me started using the OPKS Sat and got a very faint line yesterday so i don't think OV is far away. Also got lots of EWCM which i don't normally get lots of so going to jump on the DH tonight and put his swimmers to work. Time to man the troops again, they are going in :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

good luck razcox. hope you catch that egg.

im 6dpo today and my temp went down today.


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my lovelies!:hugs:

Ooh, Beth, implantation dip??:happydance::happydance: I just know this is it for you, when will you start testing?

T'elle, Twilight rocks, I just love it! I teach reading to 12 year olds, and they are obsessed as well!

Thanks again for all the good wishes, ladies. My scan is at 3:30 today, so I suspect you'll all be in bed by the time I post! I am a nervous wreck, woke up at 3 and couldn't get back to sleep, suddenly terrified that they'll find something's wrong in there.:hissy: :hissy:Fingers Xed it all goes as it should.

:hug: to you all, hope you have a fab day!!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

My OPK's seem to be getting darker :happydance: WIll do todays in a few hours and see if its darker still! Got :sex: in last night, like the plan...next round tomo :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Ooh, Beth, implantation dip??:happydance::happydance: I just know this is it for you, when will you start testing?


is it not too early for implantation dip though. not had any cramps or spotting. last night my boobs felt like they were burning a bit but that could have been the bra i as wearing, as it was a bit tight. nothing today.

will do a test on fri (10dpo) before i go on hol


----------



## cazd

Watcha ladies. Its been a while but I thought I'd see how you guys are all getting on?
Hows cycle 4 treating you? 

I've gone through absolute misery at that first AF to nothing last month (when I didn't want an Xmas baby) but right back up to the highest of hopes for a January baby.

How're you finding it? Settling down to the new TTC lifestyle or slowly going mad with it all?!
xxxx


----------



## msmith

flowertot said:


> msmith - a chemical preg is when the sperm meets the egg but doesn't manage to implant properly. you may get a positive test but then get af as normal or a couple of days late.
> 
> got a bit of pinky/brown cm this afternoon so think she is on her way :(

Thank you Flowertot. Feel stupid asking but now I know.
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Hello Lovely Leftovers.
What a great weekend. I think every weekend should be 4 days long with back to back sunshine. It has been glorious!

I started using the OPKs today. cd9. it was negative but expected that this early. Going to keep using them as don't want to miss the big O this month. Mission sperm meet egg is being put into action!

Flowertot-I hope the day with your family took your mind off things. 

Caitlenc-good luck with your scan today. Can't wait to see the sticky bean.

Cadz-not going too crazy (yet), but hoping for that January baby. My DH and I are just taking it in our stride. I have been on the pill for 15 yrs so fully aware it could take us a while. I have started with OPK just to check I'm ovulating.

Topazicatzbeth-keeping my fingers crossed for you. I love the way we symptom spot in the 2ww. Anything slightly different is always a good sign.

Samzi-all sounding good!

Raxcoz-love your phrase 'Time to man the troops again, they are going in' :rofl:

Sorry if I have missed anyone.
Enjoy the last few hours of the long weekend. The good thing is now we only have a 4 day week of work :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Hello all my lovelie :)

Well another busy day for me in the garden today - DH is really sunburnt (typical scottish fair skin :rofl: ) Been so busy hardly had time to catch up with everyone on here :(

Caitlenc - will be logging on first thing in the morning to see your scan piccies - fingers x's you get a lovely view of mini-cait :)

Topazicat - ooh implantation dip? never too early for symptom spotting - can't wait until testing comes around again. I can't get my fix anymore so I'm relying on you guys to keep my poas addiction going :)


----------



## Blondie

Oooh 8 weeks today aswell :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats on the 8 weeks blondie.

im getting excited now, cant wait to see mini cait.
looking forward to seeing what my temp does tom.


----------



## flowertot

beth - i really hope this is your month :hugs:

Blondie - Happy 8 weeks!

Caitlen - can't wait to see the pic!

Samzi, razcox and msmith - make sure those troops are ready and waiting!

as for me i had a really nice day out, very relaxing. 

Still getting a bit of pinky/brown cm, not a lot at all, just spotting. 

did an opk yesterday with fmu and there was a faint line on it. i decided to do one this morning too and there was another line but a little bit darker than yesterdays. i don't want to read anything into it though. does LH get detected so close to af or would it be leftover HCG? 

i seem to be following the same pattern as last month symptoms wise, faint preg test, some mild preg symptoms, lighter preg test, cramps, pink/brown cm, negative preg test, af. 

all pretty much the same but preg test was darker than last months and no af as of yet. 

sorry to go on and on i just feel gutted. i know that i'm luckier than some as i already have a daughter. i guess thats why when we started trying again i just thought it would happen without a problem. 

there are people out there still hoping for their first child so its time to stop feeling sorry for myself and be grateful for what i already have, a beautiful daughter and a lovely husband.

time to restore that PMA! it will happen for me, it might just take a little longer than expected! 

hope you all enjoyed the weekend xx


----------



## samzi

i had ov pain earlier on my left, but my OPK's still arent dark enough to be pos :huh:


----------



## caitlenc

Drumroll........

Here's Mini-Cait! (Otherwise known as lil' seahorse)
https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/

Our little one had a fantastic, strong heartbeat, and measured in at exactly 8 weeks! This moves our due date up to November 22nd, and I think that makes me and Blondie due date buddies as well as bump buddies!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so relieved and happy, and am starting to believe that this is really going to happen!

Thanks for all the good wishes, girls!:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

flowertot dont apologise for feeling down. you have been on an emotional rollercoaster.

i ve never had a :bfp: but i would imagine its the greatest feeling in the world, then to have it taken away from you so soon must be horrible.

i know this probably doesnt feel like much comfort now but on a positive note. you know you are producing eggs, and hubbys troops can hit the target. now all you need is for beanie to stick. 
its bound to happen sometime soon.

there are women on here that have had several chemicals and gone on to get their sticky bean.
i so hope this is you soon.


----------



## samzi

aww cait :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Drumroll........
> 
> Here's Mini-Cait! (Otherwise known as lil' seahorse)
> https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/
> 
> Our little one had a fantastic, strong heartbeat, and measured in at exactly 8 weeks! This moves our due date up to November 22nd, and I think that makes me and Blondie due date buddies as well as bump buddies!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am so relieved and happy, and am starting to believe that this is really going to happen!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, girls!:hug:

congratulations cait, so happy for you :hugs: wow thats great that you and blondie are spot on together. happy 8 weeks.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Drumroll........
> 
> Here's Mini-Cait! (Otherwise known as lil' seahorse)
> https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/
> 
> Our little one had a fantastic, strong heartbeat, and measured in at exactly 8 weeks! This moves our due date up to November 22nd, and I think that makes me and Blondie due date buddies as well as bump buddies!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am so relieved and happy, and am starting to believe that this is really going to happen!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, girls!:hug:

Oh no - silly work computer won't let me view your photo so I will have to wait until tonight to see it :hissy::hissy: But yay :happydance::happydance:

My EDD is 23rd November at the moment so I'm now a day behind you :rofl: but if we allow for time difference then we are probably due at the same time :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> beth - i really hope this is your month :hugs:
> 
> Blondie - Happy 8 weeks!
> 
> Caitlen - can't wait to see the pic!
> 
> Samzi, razcox and msmith - make sure those troops are ready and waiting!
> 
> as for me i had a really nice day out, very relaxing.
> 
> Still getting a bit of pinky/brown cm, not a lot at all, just spotting.
> 
> did an opk yesterday with fmu and there was a faint line on it. i decided to do one this morning too and there was another line but a little bit darker than yesterdays. i don't want to read anything into it though. does LH get detected so close to af or would it be leftover HCG?
> 
> i seem to be following the same pattern as last month symptoms wise, faint preg test, some mild preg symptoms, lighter preg test, cramps, pink/brown cm, negative preg test, af.
> 
> all pretty much the same but preg test was darker than last months and no af as of yet.
> 
> sorry to go on and on i just feel gutted. i know that i'm luckier than some as i already have a daughter. i guess thats why when we started trying again i just thought it would happen without a problem.
> 
> there are people out there still hoping for their first child so its time to stop feeling sorry for myself and be grateful for what i already have, a beautiful daughter and a lovely husband.
> 
> time to restore that PMA! it will happen for me, it might just take a little longer than expected!
> 
> hope you all enjoyed the weekend xx

Flowertot - don't ever apologise for feeling sad :hugs: - it doesn't matter whether it is your first child or your seventh, it still hurts :hugs: You will get that sticky bean soon I promise! :)


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovlies :)

Well another day and back in the office - it seems that ms only kicks in mornings when I'm up at 6am to go to work - when I am off work I get it in the evenings - so I've not been too bad over the long weekend :)

I weighed myself this morning and I'm still weighing in at 61kg which was my pre-bfp weight so no weight gain so far - wondering when the weight will start to pile on :rofl: 

Only today and tomorrow morning at work and then me and DH are off down to London for 4 nights for a nice romantic break :happydance: Though how I will cope with no B&B for until next monday I don't know :panic:


----------



## samzi

can someone go check out my chart? i just put todays temp in it ( i did it vag this morn :blush:) and also it came up with i can have 5 days free as an vip..now my chart has gone all wee :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well only have a 3 day week and then its my sister in laws wedding on friday which will be CD14 and might be the day OV is due. Still my DH looks very spiffy in his posh suit so i am sure we will manage to do the deed :rofl: Then i have a whole week off which i am really looking forward to, we can finish the patio and get the garden sorted at last!

Blondie - Yeah on hitting the 8 week mark :happydance: looks like you have got a really sticky bean and i am sure the next 7 months will go really smoothly.

Cait - The pic is great and cant believe you and Blondie are going to be due date buddies! Thats so great :happydance:

Flowertot - You have everyright to feel down, it has been a real :muaha: for you xxxxxxxxx. I lost my PMA a few days ago but it will be back before you know it :hug: for you.

Temps are still low and only a very faint + on the OPKs so sticking to BD every other day until we get that +. So just plodding along over here.


----------



## samzi

ok so after reading that you shouldnt change the way you temp in a cycle (orally-vag) ive now changed my temp to what it was orrally and my chart is all back to normal again :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Drumroll........
> 
> Here's Mini-Cait! (Otherwise known as lil' seahorse)
> https://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/
> 
> Our little one had a fantastic, strong heartbeat, and measured in at exactly 8 weeks! This moves our due date up to November 22nd, and I think that makes me and Blondie due date buddies as well as bump buddies!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am so relieved and happy, and am starting to believe that this is really going to happen!
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes, girls!:hug:
> 
> Oh no - silly work computer won't let me view your photo so I will have to wait until tonight to see it :hissy::hissy: But yay :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My EDD is 23rd November at the moment so I'm now a day behind you :rofl: but if we allow for time difference then we are probably due at the same time :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

Or perhaps my Doctor can't add properly?:rofl::rofl: I think my dates were correct anyway, I used the fertility monitor and O'd on March 4th, which would make me 7+4...maybe our seahorse is just big for it's age!:rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Morning Lovelies!!:hugs:

Flowertot, grieve as much as you need to, hunni. We're all here for you!:hugs:

Samzi, your temp shennanigans are hysterical!:rofl:

Razcox, a wedding sounds like a perfect time to hit that eggie! Good luck!!:happydance:

Blondie, your trip sounds lovely! We'll miss you, but go enjoy every second! And you lucky girl, not gaining any weight--I am green with envy!!:rofl:

I miss Tori:cry:

Sorry as always to those I've missed!!:hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, now for my update.

As always, I am utterly exhausted! How can something so small take so much out of you?:sleep:

On a good note, my nausea is tapering off for the moment, which is a relief...I was feeling pretty rough there for awhile. My DR said symptoms can peak and taper off between 8 and 12 weeks, so hopefully mine are just getting better on the earlier side of things.:happydance:

We are off to see a Dave Matthews concert in New York City tonight, so the lil' seahorse will get to hear it's first live gig! It's already been to a musical last week...it's a very cultured bean!:rofl::rofl:

And, I'm taking tomorrow off of work for a mental health day--have some things to do before we leave for Florida, and I know I'll be exhausted after tonight's festivities, so am calling in sick! :blush:

Hope all of my lovelies are having a fabulous day!:hugs:


----------



## msmith

Hi All,
Wow, going back to work after a lovely long 4 days off is hard. Need an early night. 
Just done OPK and negative. cd 10. Roll on that 2nd line!!

Fantastic pic Caitlenc. You must be over the moon seeing and hearing lil seahorse. AND how great that you and Blondie are due so close together.

Blondie-I think getting up early for work makes most people feel sick :rofl: BUT you have more of an excuse!

Flowertot-like the others said we are all here for you so never feel bad about expressing your feelings.

Samzi- lovin the chart antics.

Razcox-theres nothing like the romance of a wedding to get you in the mood for bding. 

Have a good evening.
Catch up later.
:hug:


----------



## T'elle

Hey ladies glad to hear things are going well for some of u, so sorry to hear about ur roller coaster ride at the moment Flowertot i know how your feeling , its such a nasty world sometimes!!, hope everyone is doing well, i haven't really been TTC this month haven't even looked at an OPK so dont know how DPO or if iv OV'd lol naughty i know but just gone with it if u get me, if we BD we BD if we dont, then meh ! lol but still like to hear about all u lovely ladies and how ur all getting on :) xxxx lodsa love xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

T'elle said:


> Hey ladies glad to hear things are going well for some of u, so sorry to hear about ur roller coaster ride at the moment Flowertot i know how your feeling , its such a nasty world sometimes!!, hope everyone is doing well, i haven't really been TTC this month haven't even looked at an OPK so dont know how DPO or if iv OV'd lol naughty i know but just gone with it if u get me, if we BD we BD if we dont, then meh ! lol but still like to hear about all u lovely ladies and how ur all getting on :) xxxx lodsa love xxxx

hope the relaxed approach brings you some luck

well i ve been at work all day and work on the renal hdu, well today i had 2 separate calls from women wanting to book in for dating scans :saywhat:
its like they are rubbing it in, i had to redirect them to the right department. dont know who is giving them the wrong number but id like to give them :gun:


----------



## msmith

topazicatzbet said:


> T'elle said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies glad to hear things are going well for some of u, so sorry to hear about ur roller coaster ride at the moment Flowertot i know how your feeling , its such a nasty world sometimes!!, hope everyone is doing well, i haven't really been TTC this month haven't even looked at an OPK so dont know how DPO or if iv OV'd lol naughty i know but just gone with it if u get me, if we BD we BD if we dont, then meh ! lol but still like to hear about all u lovely ladies and how ur all getting on :) xxxx lodsa love xxxx
> 
> hope the relaxed approach brings you some luck
> 
> well i ve been at work all day and work on the renal hdu, well today i had 2 separate calls from women wanting to book in for dating scans :saywhat:
> its like they are rubbing it in, i had to redirect them to the right department. dont know who is giving them the wrong number but id like to give them :gun:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed the calls about scans and babies is a sign of fate and you have implanted!!


----------



## garkat23

Hi guys
Hope u are all well!!
Sorry just wanted to give another confusing update:
I am currently on cd21
Last months cycle was 28 days

I bought some OV tests off the internet and they appeared not be doing anything just control line everytime.
On CD13 and 14 had CM and what I thought was OV pains but no +ve on OPK.
So had plenty of bding just in case and continued with OPK's. I decided to also use Clearblue ones as well as the internet ones from CD19 and yesterday and today the CB ones are positive! Have not had any CM but stomach cramps.

What do you think is happening do you think I am ovulating now so late on or ovulated last week and the internet OPK's didn't pick it up? Am so confused! Could in the two week wait but am really unsure!!
fx'd for you all
x x x


----------



## caitlenc

Beth-I'm sure that's a sign that your :bfp: is around the corner!!

garkat- I would keep BDing just in case!! Maybe it's one of those months you Oed twice??

T'elle-they always say the relaxed approach brings on the bean! Fingers Xed for you!:hugs:

MsSmith-I agree, work after a long weekend is particularly painful!:hissy:


----------



## topazicatzbet

msmith said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T'elle said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies glad to hear things are going well for some of u, so sorry to hear about ur roller coaster ride at the moment Flowertot i know how your feeling , its such a nasty world sometimes!!, hope everyone is doing well, i haven't really been TTC this month haven't even looked at an OPK so dont know how DPO or if iv OV'd lol naughty i know but just gone with it if u get me, if we BD we BD if we dont, then meh ! lol but still like to hear about all u lovely ladies and how ur all getting on :) xxxx lodsa love xxxx
> 
> hope the relaxed approach brings you some luck
> 
> well i ve been at work all day and work on the renal hdu, well today i had 2 separate calls from women wanting to book in for dating scans :saywhat:
> its like they are rubbing it in, i had to redirect them to the right department. dont know who is giving them the wrong number but id like to give them :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed the calls about scans and babies is a sign of fate and you have implanted!!Click to expand...

i hope so, i have a tatoo on my shoulder that is the chinese symbol for fate, hopefully that is lending me a hand.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Crikey, so much to catch up on again! 

Firstly sorry to Flowertot for ur news, as someone else said (although it may not help) I guess at least ur body is trying to do the right thing :hugs:

Congrats for hitting the 8 week mark and scans look fab :happydance: I want one!

Signs still look good Beth FX'ed

And to everyone else :hi:

Well, my brother started off my weekend by fixing my non broken laptop (don't ask) depriving my of B&B and FB for an entire weekend, I was not what u call amused. then on Sunday, the 2 days of the hioliday that my and DH had off together my parents decided to arrive unannounced for the rest of the weekend, thus completely destroying any hope of us time and.... , again although lovely to see them, and dad did get some odd jobs done for us, :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I am now on nights for the rest of the week. Good news is thou opks are firmly negative at the moment.

Hope everyone has a good week and will try and catch up when I can
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well off to the big smoke this afternoon until Sunday evening so I won't be around to keep track of you all but I'm expecting big things from everyone so don't let me down :)

Feeling incredibly guilty this morning as I called in at drive-thru McDonalds on way to work and had an egg mcmuffin (no meat as I'm veggie), two hash browns and a cup of tea whilst driving into work. Was so so nice :) I tend to avoid McDs being a veggie but this morning I just NEEDED it :rofl: - feel very full and satisfied right now :) At least the baby isn't making me crave meat which I was a little worried about :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

have a lovely time blondie.
i guess beanie must have really wanted that egg muffin, so enjoy it.


my temp is back up to where it was before the dip now hope it goes up tom.
no symptoms though. this is the time where i usually start to lose my pma, but im gonna try and stay strong this cycle.

little beanie mummy would like a few signs your there please!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Really pissed off today, getting quite strong lines on the OPKs but not quite a + yet. I was a bit worried i may have missed the surge though as i didn't get to test unitl 8pm last night. Anyway i decided we better BD everynight now as we have missed a couple of nights. DH was in a foul mood and just didn't want to know!!!! :hissy:

Temps are still low so i am hoping i haven't missed OV and we can catch the egg tonight. Still my chances are not good at all GERRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> have a lovely time blondie.
> i guess beanie must have really wanted that egg muffin, so enjoy it.
> 
> 
> my temp is back up to where it was before the dip now hope it goes up tom.
> no symptoms though. this is the time where i usually start to lose my pma, but im gonna try and stay strong this cycle.
> 
> little beanie mummy would like a few signs your there please!

Oooh thats looking like a pretty good implantation dip Beth :) I won't be back online until Monday so I'm expecting a nice :bfp: to be waiting for me :happydance:


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

i didnt temp this morn cos i woke up late :blush: soo tired last night too for some reason, that we didnt :sex: either

must make up for that tonight:lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> have a lovely time blondie.
> i guess beanie must have really wanted that egg muffin, so enjoy it.
> 
> 
> my temp is back up to where it was before the dip now hope it goes up tom.
> no symptoms though. this is the time where i usually start to lose my pma, but im gonna try and stay strong this cycle.
> 
> little beanie mummy would like a few signs your there please!
> 
> Oooh thats looking like a pretty good implantation dip Beth :) I won't be back online until Monday so I'm expecting a nice :bfp: to be waiting for me :happydance:Click to expand...


im away fri til mon too, i am gonna test fri before i go which will be 10 dpo but might be too esarly to get a :bfp:


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> i didnt temp this morn cos i woke up late :blush: soo tired last night too for some reason, that we didnt :sex: either
> 
> must make up for that tonight:lol:

Lmao same here!! i was shattereddd...Chris has a major cold too bless him he fell asleep before me lol xxx


----------



## Blondie

Well home now and all packed for my extra long weekend :happydance::happydance:

Would anyone like 2 kittens as just found my lovely Radley handbag (present from DH for christmas) covered in scratches :hissy: :hissy: - Think they might make a nice pair of slippers - one for each foot :( 

Right well it's over and out from Blondie for a few days - to all of you pre-ov keep :sex: and make sure that :spermy: meets egg. - to all of you in the 2WW - good luck and fingers x'd for you. - for my fellow knocked up naughties - keep those beanies safe and well :)

See you monday :)


----------



## samzi

have fun blondie, may see you: lol:

have a good time! :hugs:


----------



## msmith

garkat23 said:


> Hi guys
> Hope u are all well!!
> Sorry just wanted to give another confusing update:
> I am currently on cd21
> Last months cycle was 28 days
> 
> I bought some OV tests off the internet and they appeared not be doing anything just control line everytime.
> On CD13 and 14 had CM and what I thought was OV pains but no +ve on OPK.
> So had plenty of bding just in case and continued with OPK's. I decided to also use Clearblue ones as well as the internet ones from CD19 and yesterday and today the CB ones are positive! Have not had any CM but stomach cramps.
> 
> What do you think is happening do you think I am ovulating now so late on or ovulated last week and the internet OPK's didn't pick it up? Am so confused! Could in the two week wait but am really unsure!!
> fx'd for you all
> x x x

Not too sure Garkat. I have bought cheapy ones of the internet this month and as yet no positive result but I am only on cd11. Have you just come off the pill as this could have an affect on you Oing?
It may be that the cheapy ones did not work, you O'd twice in one month, O'd late... I just don't know sorry for not being much help.
I think the best thing to do is keep bd'ing!!
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Hi All,
Well Wednesday is over so it is all down hill till the weekend. Blondie, I am very jealous of you having another 4 day weekend! Enjoy. AND I think you should have guilty pleasures once in a while-treat yourself to that McD's.
I'm counting down the days until you test Beth-all sounds promising.
Samzi, I hope you get your lovin' tonight. No falling asleep.
Fingers crossed your bloke feels better soon T'Elle so he can be up for sperm meets egg mission.
Mum2bewaiting, My MIL has the tendency to do the same thing. A couple of months ago she stayed the week when I thought I was O'ing. Not the best thing trying to do the deed quietly with her sleeping next door!

Got a night of housework-yippee. I'll get some dinner in me first and then get started. Hopefully I'll have some energy left to jump the DH.

:hug:


----------



## flowertot

mum2bewaiting - looks like you had a very busy weekend!

Beth - good luck for friday. 

Samzi and razcox - keep going!

Blondie - hope you have a lovely time. 

msmith - make sure you save some energy for DH, thats more important than housework!

:hugs: to anybody i missed. 

well i went to the doctors today and explained my situation and she basically said what i though she would say - "it's normal" that doesn't make me feel any better though. she asked how early i had been testing and when i told her she said i have to stop testing before af is due because is causes too much upset when you get + preg tests and then af soon after. on the plus side she told me just to carry on trying this cycle and keep a record of cycle legnths etc (which i do anyway) and as soon as i get another + preg test book an appointment with her or if i can't get an appointment leave a message for her and she will call me back. she said she will send me straight for blood tests and monitor me and if it happens again she will refer me to hospital for more tests. 

at least its all on record at the docs now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

fx you get your sticky bean this month flowertot.
glad the doc was somewhat helpfull


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Mum2bewaiting, My MIL has the tendency to do the same thing. A couple of months ago she stayed the week when I thought I was O'ing. Not the best thing trying to do the deed quietly with her sleeping next door!


I used to find that the biggest turn on.... :blush:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: to Flowertot, as Beth said really...
Enjoy ur weekend away Blondie
Samzi, ur obviously enjoying urs 

Well, absolutely negative on opk, but think the hormones are starting to kick in, am feling ridiculously randy already :rofl:, don't think DH has cottoned onto why though yet :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning ladies, how are we all?

my temp went up again today :happydance:.
but im worried i dont have any other symptoms really apart from being starving all the time. if implantation was on cd 6 when my temp dipped shouldnt i have some by now.

im scared about testing tom.


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning Lovelies!:hugs:

Blondie, have a great weekend!:hugs:

Flowertot, good news that you are on file at the Dr's, now time to get that sticky bean this month!:happydance:

Samzi and T'elle, go jump on those men of yours!!:rofl::rofl:

Mum2be, sorry about the MIL--isn't that always the way?:hugs:

Beth-it's definitely very early for symptoms, so I wouldn't worry too much. Can't wait until you test!!:happydance::happydance:

MsSmith, hope you found the energy to get in some BDing!!:rofl:

Well, girls, my mental health day yesterday was just what the doctor ordered, and I feel ready to face the rest of the week. We are in for a couple of warm, sunny days here, which always makes me feel better. Then DH and I leave for Florida on Saturday!:happydance::happydance: We are staying with my dad and stepmom, and we always enjoy our time with them, so it should be a lovely week.

Hope all of you are having a great day!:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks hun, what does everyone think of my chart please?


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

hope your all good. 

well we didnt get any BD in last night again, cos by the time we went to bed i was knackered. iI think the wine played a part in that, one or two glasses and i get really sleepy - more and i get drunk :rofl: - sadly last night it was the former.

got a little bit of ov pain still and my temp has gone down. will do the OPK later and see what that says!

must get :sex: in tonight otherwise i have a feeling i will be out of the game :cry:

we will see!
x


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> hope your all good.
> 
> well we didnt get any BD in last night again, cos by the time we went to bed i was knackered. iI think the wine played a part in that, one or two glasses and i get really sleepy - more and i get drunk :rofl: - sadly last night it was the former.
> 
> got a little bit of ov pain still and my temp has gone down. will do the OPK later and see what that says!
> 
> must get :sex: in tonight otherwise i have a feeling i will be out of the game :cry:
> 
> we will see!
> x


I feel the same, we BD'ed last night but we hadn't for 3 days before that bloody men :hissy: My temps are still low though so i don't think i have Oved yet though, my CP is still quite low though so i am not sure whats going on at the min . . . . Really not feeling it this month. :cry:


----------



## samzi

:hugs: hun

im pretty sure i OV'd late last cycle even though it was still a 30day cycle. so we will see, ive not done todays OPK yet so will see what that says later.

OH is def not getting out of :sex: tonight :lol: he has to work from home this eve from 12am-5.30am and needs to be kept awake so my perfect chance :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

topazicatzbet said:


> thanks hun, what does everyone think of my chart please?

Your chart is looking good temps are on the up so as long as they stay that way i can feel a :bfp: coming on!


----------



## msmith

Mum2bewaiting said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Mum2bewaiting, My MIL has the tendency to do the same thing. A couple of months ago she stayed the week when I thought I was O'ing. Not the best thing trying to do the deed quietly with her sleeping next door!
> 
> 
> I used to find that the biggest turn on.... :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## msmith

Hi Ladies,
Nearly at the end of the week and boy am I ready for the weekend.
Well, you will all be pleased to hear that I limited the housework and mustered up some energy for some bd'ing! 
My OPKs today came up negative but I have noticed today that I have had some EWCM and a few twinges so fingers crossed my OPKs will start showing a positive. As a newbie to the OPKs should I be testing a couple of times a day when it gets nearer to the O date? At the mo I am only testing when I get back from work. My understanding of OPKs are that they show a surge in LH, but does this only happen when you actually O or does it stay in your system for a while afterwards. What I am trying to say is can you miss a positive OPK even if you test everyday?
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Topazicatzbet-the dip and rise is all looking good. Go for it and test tomorrow, we are all on tender hooks. Loads of people don't get any symptoms this early on.
Razcox-sounds like your body is playing tricks on you predicting your O date. Aren't boys funny, they talk about wanting sex alot but when it comes to it sometimes they don't put out. I suppose they may feel a little under pressure.
Mumtobewaiting-go get him, you randy lady!
Samzi-no wine for you tonight if you want to get some action :rofl:
Flowertot-I am pleased that the doctor took your concerns seriously. We all want answers straight away, but sometimes it is a waiting game. Sounds like she will keep a close eye on you and make appropriate referrals if needed. 
Caitlenc-enjoy your break. Glad the mental health day worked a treat.
Hugs to all those I missed.

Just had a peak at the front page and realised that Samzi, Razcox, Mumtobewaiting and I are on a similar time of the cycle. Good luck ladies. Babydust to all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks girls.

well i dont know if im imagining it but today i have had lots of twinges and a strange feeling on and off.

god im gonna be so deverstated if i dont get my :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning ladies.

well the good news is my temp is still climbing :happydance:

the bad news is i tested and its a :bfn: although i have to say i have spent ages scrutinizing it, as im not sure if i can make out a very very faint line. think im just imagining it though so im gonna take it over to my mums for her opinion. unfortunatly it just comes out blured on the camera.

of course if it is a :bfn: then it could just be too early as im only 10 dpo.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> well the good news is my temp is still climbing :happydance:
> 
> the bad news is i tested and its a :bfn: although i have to say i have spent ages scrutinizing it, as im not sure if i can make out a very very faint line. think im just imagining it though so im gonna take it over to my mums for her opinion. unfortunatly it just comes out blured on the camera.
> 
> of course if it is a :bfn: then it could just be too early as im only 10 dpo.

It ain't over til the :witch: arrives :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Just had a peak at the front page and realised that Samzi, Razcox, Mumtobewaiting and I are on a similar time of the cycle. Good luck ladies. Babydust to all.

and to u 2:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, just got n from work and think I may have missed the egg this month :(
Got ov cramps and EWishCM


----------



## topazicatzbet

well girls.

i deceided to try and do another test to see if the same happened so managed to squeeze a bit more wee.

tested again with an internet cheapy, 10 miu and the same happened but this time a bit straonger.

im at my mums at the mo and by the time i got to hers we couldnt really see anything on the first one but my mum can see the second one also, she even pointed to it with out me telling her where i could see the line.

:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:

will keep testing to see how things progress.

please please be sticky little bean.


----------



## msmith

topazicatzbet said:


> well girls.
> 
> i deceided to try and do another test to see if the same happened so managed to squeeze a bit more wee.
> 
> tested again with an internet cheapy, 10 miu and the same happened but this time a bit straonger.
> 
> im at my mums at the mo and by the time i got to hers we couldnt really see anything on the first one but my mum can see the second one also, she even pointed to it with out me telling her where i could see the line.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:
> 
> will keep testing to see how things progress.
> 
> 
> please please be sticky little bean.


:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Fantastic news Beth. I am so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## msmith

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Well, just got n from work and think I may have missed the egg this month :(
> Got ov cramps and EWishCM

I have been getting cramps and EWCM too but no positive result on the OPK. I think lets keep on bd'ing and give mission egg meet sperm the best chance possible. PMA all the way! 
:hug:


----------



## polaris

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Beth I am so pleased to hear your news!! Those early morning escapades with the fertility monitor really paid off! Hope that line just keeps getting stronger hun!


----------



## RaeRae

Yay!!! Congratulations xx


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Beth!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

My first test was an internet cheapy at 9dpo, and it was so faint i thought I was nuts. Then, the morning of 10dpo, I did an FRER, also very faint, but there. What kind of test did you use?

I just know this is it for you, sweetie!! Keep testing!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## T'elle

Hi Ladiessss!! well im well confused today as i have started bleeding again!? and im confused by it, i only stopped bleeding around the week of my 21st birthday i believe (sorry my head is fried ) i just dnt get it :S

xxxxxx :hug: to u all


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Yay Beth!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My first test was an internet cheapy at 9dpo, and it was so faint i thought I was nuts. Then, the morning of 10dpo, I did an FRER, also very faint, but there. What kind of test did you use?
> 
> I just know this is it for you, sweetie!! Keep testing!!:happydance::happydance:

thanks hun, it was an internet cheapy 10 miu, i have 1 frer, 2 digis and 2 asda tests and a few more ic so will test every day while im away.

i hope it gets stronger.
i wont be anouncing it in the bfp section til :witch: due date has gone which isnt til next fri

EDIT
just did a asda test 25 miu and its a def :bfp::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Yay Beth!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> My first test was an internet cheapy at 9dpo, and it was so faint i thought I was nuts. Then, the morning of 10dpo, I did an FRER, also very faint, but there. What kind of test did you use?
> 
> I just know this is it for you, sweetie!! Keep testing!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> thanks hun, it was an internet cheapy 10 miu, i have 1 frer, 2 digis and 2 asda tests and a few more ic so will test every day while im away.
> 
> i hope it gets stronger.
> i wont be anouncing it in the bfp section til :witch: due date has gone which isnt til next fri
> 
> EDIT
> just did a asda test 25 miu and its a def :bfp::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

yay!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
i am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Yipppeeee Beth. 
3 tests can't be wrong!!!! 
Congrats :hugs:


----------



## msmith

I am off work today and hearing Beth's good news I thought I would go pee on another OPK. It is addictive. Well I got a faint line which was great to see as all previous tests were well and truly negative. I am soooo happy that I am actually ovulating :happydance: So I will test later on today and see whats what. If it gets darker I'm pouncing on DH when he walks through the door.


----------



## msmith

T'elle said:


> Hi Ladiessss!! well im well confused today as i have started bleeding again!? and im confused by it, i only stopped bleeding around the week of my 21st birthday i believe (sorry my head is fried ) i just dnt get it :S
> 
> xxxxxx :hug: to u all

Ah hun, are bodies are weird.
Where should you be in your cycle? Could it be ovulation spotting/bleeding?
:hug:


----------



## mamawannabe

Congratulations Beth:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Really Really pleased for you. 

I am also 10 DPO and you may have given me that extra little bit of confidence to test....


----------



## caitlenc

I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay Beth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## samzi

congrats again beth :hugs:


----------



## T'elle

[/QUOTE]Ah hun, are bodies are weird.
Where should you be in your cycle? Could it be ovulation spotting/bleeding?
:hug[/QUOTE]

Im a bit confused hun my normal cycle since xmas is btween 13-16th somehwere between then AF arrives, but i had a period due to m/c on 27th march i think it was so didnt realise i would get my normal cycle now too :hissy:


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

well hearing beth's news has cheered me up no end :D

how is everyone else? 

my temp has gone up a bit this morning and we :sex: in the early hours of this morning as OH was very much into his work till about 4am! Still not getting a pos on the OPK's yet but the lines are getting darker. We will see what today's says!

x


----------



## T'elle

Congrats Beth!!!!!!! xxxx so pleased for u xxxx


----------



## loopdido

Hi ladies

Good to see you're all hard at it! and to see there are still bfp's popping up - congrats beth!

Am 5 weeks today, still can't believe it - seeing as I was so convinced I wasn't preg that cycle! just goes to show!

Take care everyone and good luck!


----------



## msmith

mamawannabe said:


> Congratulations Beth:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Really Really pleased for you.
> 
> I am also 10 DPO and you may have given me that extra little bit of confidence to test....

Do It!!!
We have been in a dry spell so need some more :bfp:
Good luck


----------



## msmith

Ah hun, are bodies are weird.
Where should you be in your cycle? Could it be ovulation spotting/bleeding?
:hug[/QUOTE]

Im a bit confused hun my normal cycle since xmas is btween 13-16th somehwere between then AF arrives, but i had a period due to m/c on 27th march i think it was so didnt realise i would get my normal cycle now too :hissy:[/QUOTE]

It's hard to know what is going on following a m/c, but I suppose your last bleed was 3 weeks ago so it could be a full on AF . The good news is your body is getting back into the swing of things post m/c.
Keep us posted.
:hug:


----------



## garkat23

Oh my god Beth - i knew it!!!

Many, many, many congratulations on your :bfp:!!!

That is such brilliant news!!! 

Here's to a very healthy and happy 9 months!!!

x x x x


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> well hearing beth's news has cheered me up no end :D
> 
> how is everyone else?
> 
> my temp has gone up a bit this morning and we :sex: in the early hours of this morning as OH was very much into his work till about 4am! Still not getting a pos on the OPK's yet but the lines are getting darker. We will see what today's says!
> 
> x

Sounds like those sperm will be there at the ready when you do ovulate! 
I have never had a positive HPT so it is nice when you see a second line on the OPK, even if it is ever so faint. Do you test on an OPK throughout the day?


----------



## msmith

loopdido said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Good to see you're all hard at it! and to see there are still bfp's popping up - congrats beth!
> 
> Am 5 weeks today, still can't believe it - seeing as I was so convinced I wasn't preg that cycle! just goes to show!
> 
> Take care everyone and good luck!

Congrats on the 5 week mark Loopdido!
:hug:


----------



## samzi

msmith said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies.
> 
> well hearing beth's news has cheered me up no end :D
> 
> how is everyone else?
> 
> my temp has gone up a bit this morning and we :sex: in the early hours of this morning as OH was very much into his work till about 4am! Still not getting a pos on the OPK's yet but the lines are getting darker. We will see what today's says!
> 
> x
> 
> Sounds like those sperm will be there at the ready when you do ovulate!
> I have never had a positive HPT so it is nice when you see a second line on the OPK, even if it is ever so faint. Do you test on an OPK throughout the day?Click to expand...

I only do one, once a day. I had OV pains yday and a few days before that but i dont get the pos OPK's. Its all very strange


----------



## mamawannabe

msmith said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Beth:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Really Really pleased for you.
> 
> I am also 10 DPO and you may have given me that extra little bit of confidence to test....
> 
> Do It!!!
> We have been in a dry spell so need some more :bfp:
> Good luckClick to expand...

 
Hmmm... I'm not too sure. I had a fairly large tempertature dip today so think :witch: is probably on her way. Then again, using PMA, it could be an implantation dip as this can happen between 7-10 DPO. Maybe leave it just a few more days.....


----------



## samzi

Just went on pregnology.com and did the ov date thingybob, and on there it says OV was wed. What the... :huh: Ive had no OPK's to say that although that is when the OV pain started.

argh, im confused!!


----------



## garkat23

Hi Samzi 
i was exactly the same this month, ov pains and cm but -ve opks. then a week later more pains and +ve opks on different brand of opks. Was originally using internet cheapies but don't think they were working.
Good luck with your BFP 
x x x x x


----------



## tori_cottier

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

OH my God Beth Congratulations to you!! I'm positive this one is a sticky one and all will be well for the next 9 months Congrates once again 

I've just got back (only 5 min ago) so will update all when i have managed to get the un packing done, 

But couldn't wait until later to say Well done Beth hun

xxxxxx:happydance:xxxxxx:happydance:xxxxxx


----------



## samzi

yay tori your back :hugs:

did you have a good time? xx


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> Just went on pregnology.com and did the ov date thingybob, and on there it says OV was wed. What the... :huh: Ive had no OPK's to say that although that is when the OV pain started.
> 
> argh, im confused!!



Hmmmm, well at least you have been with your bloke all week on a bd'ing mission. Fingers crossed.


----------



## msmith

mamawannabe said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Beth:happydance::happydance::happydance:. Really Really pleased for you.
> 
> I am also 10 DPO and you may have given me that extra little bit of confidence to test....
> 
> Do It!!!
> We have been in a dry spell so need some more :bfp:
> Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... I'm not too sure. I had a fairly large tempertature dip today so think :witch: is probably on her way. Then again, using PMA, it could be an implantation dip as this can happen between 7-10 DPO. Maybe leave it just a few more days.....Click to expand...

Good luck for when you do test. 
:hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Go Beth's sticky bean!!! I'm really chuffed for u!! xx :hugs:

I cannot believe there is so much to read when I've only been asleep for 4 hours!

Nice to hear from all the Knoocked up naughties,

So when r u gonna test mammawannabe?

How was ur break Tori?

I'm sat here desperately thinking of a way to get out of going out tonight so that i can spend some quality time with DH, but have offered to drive, so am not sure how easy its going to be :(


----------



## samzi

hmm, before this morn the last time we had :sex: was on mon am. i know they can live for upto 5 days, but im worried we have missed it :(


----------



## msmith

I have never seen that website before Samzi-thank you. It says I ovulated today so just waiting for that OPK line to get darker. I do have the tummy cramps though.


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks again everyone, im on :cloud9:. just hope everything progresses well now. my EDD id 29th Dec.

good to have you back tori.

well girls im going away for the weekend will be back on mon.
cant believe i have got my :bfp: when i need you guys the most to keep me sane and im gonna be off line all weekend.

will probably end up telling my friends this weekend. im lousy at keeping secrets.

will update you all on mon.
good luck to those who are due to test and to those who are due to ov soon good luck catching that egg.:hug:


----------



## samzi

have a good time hun!


----------



## mamawannabe

Mum2bewaiting said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Go Beth's sticky bean!!! I'm really chuffed for u!! xx :hugs:
> 
> I cannot believe there is so much to read when I've only been asleep for 4 hours!
> 
> Nice to hear from all the Knoocked up naughties,
> 
> So when r u gonna test mammawannabe?
> 
> How was ur break Tori?
> 
> I'm sat here desperately thinking of a way to get out of going out tonight so that i can spend some quality time with DH, but have offered to drive, so am not sure how easy its going to be :(

 
Think I am going to try and leave it until Sunday evening if I can. We have my step children for the weekend and, if by some miracle it is a :bfp: it will be impossible to keep it to myself and we wont have any time to ourselves.


----------



## samzi

ok here is my OPK's so far.

In order from 9th - 17th april (today)

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/lowred666/Samopks.jpg


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> ok here is my OPK's so far.
> 
> In order from 9th - 17th april (today)
> 
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/lowred666/Samopks.jpg

My instructions for the OPKs state that the line has to be as dark as the test line. Has the second line faded since you tested?
To those ladies that have used OPKs what have been your experiences? Did you always get a dark positive line?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have never got a line as dark as the test line, I tend to opt for the strongest line I get. I know that I'm ovulating as I had blood work done last year when AF hadn't arrived after stopping BC. I think mine are the same as Samzi's.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Have a lovely weekend Beth, and I'm sure it'll be more fruitful than having us for company! :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Good luck for Sunday Mamawannabe x
Well I am off tonght as (unsurprisingly) my offer of driving hasn't been forgotten, if I feign illness I will get a reputation as was off with tummy bug earlier in week, only other option is too tell the truth (I just wanna BD) which I don't really want to announce that to work colleagues either........


----------



## msmith

Maybe you can drag him away early, and you never know a few drinks might make DH a little more easy to jump on :rofl:
Good to know that you don't have to have a really dark line on the OPK.


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, have a wonderful weekend!! I told my friends right away, I'm rubbish at keeping secrets as well. Enjoy your time away knowing that your lil' Bean is in there!!:happydance::happydance:

Yay, Tori is back!! I missed you!!:hugs:

I also miss Blondie, not the same without her.:cry:

mammawannabe, can't wait until you test!!:happydance:

We leave on our trip tomorrow. We're staying with my Dad in Florida, and he has a computer, so I'm bound to pop on BnB a couple of times to check in while I'm away, tho not as regularly as usual, as I plan to be lying in the sun!:rofl:

Hope all my lovelies have a fab weekend!!:hug:


----------



## Freyasmum

Well, well, well. Beth, you little star! We told you this was your month, didn't we?
:happydance: Congratulations!!! :happydance: I am SO happy for you.


----------



## Freyasmum

I've been away (from BnB, not on a lovely holiday :( ) this week and have had A LOT of reading to do this morning. Fun though - such exciting news from Beth! I'm quite sure I'm not going to remember everyone in personal notes though, so I'm not going to try!! I struggle enough with that when there's only been a couple of pages!
Sounds like you've all been pretty well though... Good to see you back, Tori.

I've had a pretty crazy week at work - didn't feel like a short one at all. Lucky me though, I may not be going away but I do have Monday off so get another long weekend this week. Monday is my birthday so I will be sleeping in then being taken out for brunch which will be lovely. My hubby works weekends so we don't get a lot of day time together. I am Very looking forward to it. 
PLUS I think I'm due to ov on Monday too... roll on BFP!

Good luck to everyone who's testing soon - :dust: to all.


----------



## cazd

Blimey - can't believe she's gone and done it ! CONGRATULATIONS! :yipee:


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

can someone um go and look at my chart please.

sliiiiiiiiiiiightly confused!!


----------



## polaris

samzi said:


> morning ladies.
> 
> can someone um go and look at my chart please.
> 
> sliiiiiiiiiiiightly confused!!

Did FF just put the cross hairs in today? I don't know - do you think that you have already O'd? FF might just be getting confused because there are a few temperatures missing from early in the cycle.


----------



## samzi

yeah they just appeared when i put todays temp in


----------



## samzi

and yeah i had what i thought was ov pain on tue/wed last week :huh:


----------



## samzi

FF must have it wrong, i cant have OV'd 5 days after AF had finished surely ?!

and if so why the ov pains 4/5 days later? im very confused..and i hate being confused.


----------



## cazd

Either it was CD12 or you've had a late one at CD18...


----------



## samzi

damn FF for confusing the hell out of me


----------



## polaris

cazd said:


> Either it was CD12 or you've had a late one at CD18...

I agree, wait and see what your temperatures do over the next few days, FF might change the cross hairs to yesterday.


----------



## samzi

thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## samzi

sorry for tmi but ive got loads of creamy cm right now. had a little for a few days but today there is tons!


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> sorry for tmi but ive got loads of creamy cm right now. had a little for a few days but today there is tons!

Sam jus ditch the opks and pounce on him everynight for one month and see what happens, if that fails go on jeremy kyle everyone on there is pregnant!!! lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

sadly i go home tomorrow eve so tonight/tomo day is my last chance!


----------



## T'elle

Get tooooo it thennn!!! get him to pull a sicky and awayyyyy u go!!! lol sleep on the train and u got all night lmao i sound like a right sex crazed person lol!!! xx


----------



## samzi

haha that ya do :lol:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

T'elle said:


> Get tooooo it thennn!!! get him to pull a sicky and awayyyyy u go!!! lol sleep on the train and u got all night lmao i sound like a right sex crazed person lol!!! xx

well, sounding like a parrot but there is no other way to say it: that's the way to do it!!


----------



## samzi

hes doing my head in today, he can go without :rofl:

pretty sure we are covered anyway


----------



## Blondie

Hello my lovely ladies :)

Well just back from long weekend and I'm so so tired so this will have to be a quick update. Things still going well here - nausea not too bad most of time though skin has gone from being really good for last week or so - to looking like a pizza face again :hissy:

Had a lovely time in London - lots of nice food etc etc Been a long journey home though today as hot and busy on train and feeling pretty nauseous (plus I didn't get a window seat which makes me travel sick anyway). Going to have a very early night tonight and then catch up properly on here tomorrow :)


----------



## Blondie

But of course I can't leave without saying:

:happydance::happydance::bfp::happydance::happydance:

Oooh Beth I'm so excited for you but can't believe you've been away this weekend as I need to keep hearing those test results :) Fingers x'd for a super sticky bean and that your tests are getting stronger and stronger :)


----------



## mamawannabe

:witch: got me yesterday..... really sad.:cry:


----------



## samzi

sorry she got you hun :hugs:


well ive had more creamy cm today and felt tired really early on. didnt get any BD in cos of feeling shit. fx'd we did enough to make it this cycle though.


----------



## Blondie

mamawannabe said:


> :witch: got me yesterday..... really sad.:cry:

Oh no - I'm sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

9 weeks today and I've moved onto the 3rd box in my ticker 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gosh I'm actually starting to believe I might be getting a baby out of this :rofl:


----------



## samzi

yay for 9 weeks :hugs:


----------



## polaris

Blondie said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 9 weeks today and I've moved onto the 3rd box in my ticker
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Gosh I'm actually starting to believe I might be getting a baby out of this :rofl:

:happydance: Your ticker baby now looks like a baby and not like an alien anymore! Yippee!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Sorry :witch: got u mamawannabe

congats on hitting 9 weeks Blondie :happydance:

Well, I think I ov sometime over the weekend, so am now in the 2WW, although I'm not sure I really want a bably this cycle as the due date would be the 10th January, all my families birthdays seem to fall from November to february and it is a really tight time of year anyway :muaha: oh well, we shall see

Where's Beth? I want to know that her :bfp: has got better over the weekend :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Sorry :witch: got you Mamawannabe. on to the next cycle like me. keep up the PMA i know its hard but you can do it!

9 weeks blondie!! yay!

Loads of creamy cm sounds good samzi. 

mum2bewaiting - because you're not sure if you want it this month i bet you will get it!

Well girls, i'm feeling loads better now apart from catching impetigo from somewhere!! its only a small patch on my chin thats a little bit itchy so it not so bad, just hope it doesn't spread, and i hope my daughter doesn't catch it. think i will have to go back to the docs. i'm never away from that place. if its not me its my little girl!

anyway CD 7 and starting opk today as got +opk on CD 9 last cycle so not taking any chances with this one.


----------



## samzi

morning.

my temp has gone down loooads :(

pretty sue i OV'd last week though but WHEN, thats the question. just hope we got enough BD in


----------



## flowertot

implantation dip???? 

how many dpo do you think you are?


----------



## samzi

no idea lol.

i had ov pains on tue and wed last week.

and according to countdowntopregnancy.com it says i was most fertile between the 12-16th april (last sun-thur) and on pregnology.com is says OV was on wed last week.

they are similar, but then FF says i Ov'd later than that!


----------



## flowertot

oh. that is confusing. well at least you think you are covered. 

when do you think you will test?


----------



## samzi

im not going to test untill im late. after all this confusion, i dont wanna get my hopes up to test early and then get BFN.

tmi but went to the loo and im the cm queen again lol. had the odd twinges now and again most the day too. According to pregnology.com if i am, implantation should happen thurs, so watch this space!


----------



## flowertot

loads of cm is meant to be a good sign. fingers x'ed for you.


----------



## samzi

this is even more TMI, but on my finger when i went for a better look it was white, but on toilet roll its got a yellow tinge to it. again sorry for tmi :blush:

roll on thur to see what happens, i usually get inplan bleeding. so if none of that then i guess im out.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Afternoon leftovers, how are we all.
mamawannabe sorry the :witch: got you.

samzi, hope you caught the egg, i never really get a strong opk.

Glad you had a good time blondie and congrats on the 9 weeks gosh that week has gone by fast.

Well i have had a great weekend, although i wasnt able to continue temping cos it was so bloody cold, did it the first morning and was 36.40 still above cover line but down a lot but as i spent the whole night shivering non stop i thought whats the point.

well in true poas addiction i have continued to poas each morning.
i have been a bit freaked out by my lack of symptoms but my bbs have ached a bit today. 

i ve also had the odd cramp and have more right now but i ve decieded thats just kitten digging in. 
i ll be so glad when fri is out the way as thats when :witch: is due.

here is a pic of my tests but my camera is not that good at close up

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2383.jpg

what do you gals think should i change my ticker or wait til fri? i dont want to tempt fate.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Do whatever u feel more comfortable with doing Beth x


----------



## Blondie

Ooh that's a lovely collection of lines Beth :happydance::happydance::happydance:

As for the ticker - do whatever you feel most comfortable with :) I have a feeling you have got a nice sticky bean there though :)


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> Afternoon leftovers, how are we all.
> mamawannabe sorry the :witch: got you.
> 
> samzi, hope you caught the egg, i never really get a strong opk.
> 
> Glad you had a good time blondie and congrats on the 9 weeks gosh that week has gone by fast.
> 
> Well i have had a great weekend, although i wasnt able to continue temping cos it was so bloody cold, did it the first morning and was 36.40 still above cover line but down a lot but as i spent the whole night shivering non stop i thought whats the point.
> 
> well in true poas addiction i have continuies to poas each morning.
> i have been a bit freaked out by my lack of symptoms but my bbs have ached a bit today.
> 
> i ve also had the odd cramp and have more right now but i ve decieded thats just kitten digging in.
> i ll be so glad when fri is out the way as thats when :witch: is due.
> 
> here is a pic of my tests but my camera is not that good at close up
> 
> https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2383.jpg
> 
> what do you gals think should i change my ticker or wait til fri? i dont want to tempt fate.

Oh Beth congrats to you :hugs: I'm so pleased you got your :bfp:, In regards to changing your ticker I say go for it!!! I think we can safely say your definately pregnant by all the tests you've done. CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## pipkintyler

Sorry :witch: got u mamawannabe

To all those who are in the 2ww good luck.

An update on me is that I think my cycles have finally sorted themselves out so Blondie could you please put me down for testing on May 15th. My spots even seem to be clearing up thank god, now all I need to do is get my :bfp: I will be using the OPK's from now on so that I don't miss that eggy.

Good luck to all


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok, i ve decieded to go for it.
pma got me my :bfp: so im gonna keep my pma to get my :baby:


----------



## msmith

Evening ladies!
Beth-it all looks like you are well and truly preggers but I can fully understand why you are being wary. Did you say anything to your friends?
Mamawannabe-damn that :witch:
Samzi- I bet you are sad to be leaving your man. . How confusing with all the anomalies with the charts. CM sounds promising. Keeping my fingers crossed for you
Blondie-congrats on the 9 week mark. You have to get used to it....It is really going to happen...you have a baby in you...:rofl:
Pipkintyler-go catch that eggy.

Well I used OPKs for the first time this month to see IF I was actually ovulating. I got a faint positive line on Friday and Sat, then a really dark line on Sun and a faint one again today so all looks good. I had OV pains on Sat and Sun too so I am guessing I O'd over the weekend. We have been bd'ing alternate nights since last Sunday so hopefully caught that egg. I wish we had done it last night too to be on the safe side but just too shattered. Maybe tonight we'll squeeze a quickie in for the sheer hell of it :rofl:

2WW here we come.

:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Hope you caught that eggie msmith

yes i did tell them although i kept it a secret til sat morning once id tested again and got a stronger line.

i decieded i wouldnt say anything unless they asked (they knew i was trying) and they asked if i was testing while i was away so told them.

they were really chuffed for me.


----------



## msmith

Ah Beth I bet your fiends were over the moon for you. 
Not sure I will be able to stay sane during this 2ww, already want to poas. Have got a little addicted after all the OPKs I have used.


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
Think i may be out this month am due on tomorrow and have had period pains all day! Also tested on sat and got BFN. Just waiting for af to come now so I can try, try, try again! 
x x x


----------



## msmith

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> Think i may be out this month am due on tomorrow and have had period pains all day! Also tested on sat and got BFN. Just waiting for af to come now so I can try, try, try again!
> x x x

Sorry to hear that Garkat. Have fun trying next cycle :blush:


----------



## garkat23

Ha ha ha I'll try!!! x x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Well I used OPKs for the first time this month to see IF I was actually ovulating. I got a faint positive line on Friday and Sat, then a really dark line on Sun and a faint one again today so all looks good. I had OV pains on Sat and Sun too so I am guessing I O'd over the weekend. We have been bd'ing alternate nights since last Sunday so hopefully caught that egg. I wish we had done it last night too to be on the safe side but just too shattered. Maybe tonight we'll squeeze a quickie in for the sheer hell of it :rofl:
> 
> 2WW here we come.
> 
> :hug:

OOooo, I think I ov'ed sunday too, my strongest line was then even though it was no where near a positive.... when r u gonna test? FX'ed!


----------



## msmith

Mum2bewaiting said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Well I used OPKs for the first time this month to see IF I was actually ovulating. I got a faint positive line on Friday and Sat, then a really dark line on Sun and a faint one again today so all looks good. I had OV pains on Sat and Sun too so I am guessing I O'd over the weekend. We have been bd'ing alternate nights since last Sunday so hopefully caught that egg. I wish we had done it last night too to be on the safe side but just too shattered. Maybe tonight we'll squeeze a quickie in for the sheer hell of it :rofl:
> 
> 2WW here we come.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> OOooo, I think I ov'ed sunday too, my strongest line was then even though it was no where near a positive.... when r u gonna test? FX'ed!Click to expand...

I have not bought a HPT for the very reason of not wanting to test too early and be disappointed. I will try my best to last until the :witch: is due-May 2nd. This 2ww will be harder than previous months because we definitely bd'ed more and I know I O'd. Fingers crossed!!!
How about you?


----------



## samzi

well me and a friend are going to keep each other going and are not gong to test until the 4th may. so thats 15 days (almost 14) :happydance:


----------



## pipkintyler

:muaha:


msmith said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Well I used OPKs for the first time this month to see IF I was actually ovulating. I got a faint positive line on Friday and Sat, then a really dark line on Sun and a faint one again today so all looks good. I had OV pains on Sat and Sun too so I am guessing I O'd over the weekend. We have been bd'ing alternate nights since last Sunday so hopefully caught that egg. I wish we had done it last night too to be on the safe side but just too shattered. Maybe tonight we'll squeeze a quickie in for the sheer hell of it :rofl:
> 
> 2WW here we come.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> OOooo, I think I ov'ed sunday too, my strongest line was then even though it was no where near a positive.... when r u gonna test? FX'ed!Click to expand...
> 
> I have not bought a HPT for the very reason of not wanting to test too early and be disappointed. I will try my best to last until the :witch: is due-May 2nd. This 2ww will be harder than previous months because we definitely bd'ed more and I know I O'd. Fingers crossed!!!
> How about you?Click to expand...

well Mrs Smih, it's my husbands 30th birthday on the 2nd May so I'd say it should hopefully be a lucky day for you, I'm taking him away to Lynmouth in Devon for his birthday weekend as he loves the sea and Lynmouth is very quaint, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## pipkintyler

samzi said:


> well me and a friend are going to keep each other going and are not gong to test until the 4th may. so thats 15 days (almost 14) :happydance:

Well Samzi 4th May will be lucky too ('May the 4th be with you', ha ha ha,) it's also my 2nd wedding anniversary and I chose that date to get married as I loved the Star Wars quote and I am convinced my OH will never forget the date of our wedding anniversary because of the quote.


----------



## samzi

:lol: nice one

roll on may 4th lol

:happydance:


----------



## msmith

Are we all going to be good and wait until the :witch: is late?
I am very impressed.
:smug:


----------



## samzi

me! me! :rofl:

m waiting a week after AF due, unless she gets me first but she better not :trouble:


----------



## msmith

Pipkintyler, I love Devon, it is beautiful. Enjoy your break away.


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> me! me! :rofl:
> 
> m waiting a week after AF due, unless she gets me first but she better not :trouble:

A WEEK!!!!! That is truly impressive.


----------



## samzi

i just hope my friend lasts cos if she doesnt, i have no idea how i will last a week without testing!


----------



## flowertot

Evening girls. 

well i got a shock today when i used an opk and the line was quite strong. not quite as strong as the control line but not far off. af only ended yesterday so i think i'm going to ov early again this month, same as last month. last month was only 4 or 5 days from end of af to ov. i'm starting to get a little worried that this could be causing my problems but as this is only my second month of using opk's its a bit early to tell. i've read that the time from end of af to ov is called the follicular phase but i have no idea if short ones can cause problems in ttc. think i will have to look it up...

samzi - if you can wait that long to test you deserve a medal!


----------



## samzi

who wants to be my back-up support if my friend fails and tests before the 4th May? 

:lol:


----------



## flowertot

if i ov the same cycle day as last month (which its looking like i will at the moment) i will be 11dpo on 4th may. i already decided i am going to test on 11 or 12 dpo. i've been advised not to by the doc but i'd rather know whats going on than not know at all, if you know what i mean. 

don't know if its fair though because you will be about 20 dpo when i will be 11 dpo!


----------



## flowertot

pipkintyler said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> well me and a friend are going to keep each other going and are not gong to test until the 4th may. so thats 15 days (almost 14) :happydance:
> 
> Well Samzi 4th May will be lucky too ('May the 4th be with you', ha ha ha,) it's also my 2nd wedding anniversary and I chose that date to get married as I loved the Star Wars quote and I am convinced my OH will never forget the date of our wedding anniversary because of the quote.Click to expand...

Pipkintyler - my 2nd wedding anniversary is the day after yours, 5th May. are you doing anything special to celebrate?


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Currently at home as got a doctors appointment at 9.30 to go and get myself referred to midwife etc. Seeing as I'm over 9 weeks and I've already seen the baby I think it's about time :rofl:

My best friend at work is handing her notice in today :hissy: - She's also TTC and she is so stressed with work she has decided to quit. Don't know how I'll cope without her (well ok by time she leaves I will only have 2 and a half months before I go on maternity leave - and we have just set up an accountancy business together so I guess we won't miss each other at all :rofl: ) It will be sad not having her at my current job with me though :cry:

Beth - love the ticker :) PMA is what I like to see :) Remember to stock up on gloves for cleaning out those litter trays now :) Though you would probably be immume to toxi-whatever by now anyway :) (Mine are indoor cats so even less risk but I still leave the litter trays to DH :rofl: - haven't told him it's not that important with indoor cats :) )

To all of you using opks - don't worry if you don't get a line as strong as the control line - I never did and just by when it got darkest and then started fading :) Worked for us!! 

Sorry if I've been awful catching up with everyone recently - been trying to juggle nausea, DH and full time job and struggling with it. Bless my DH - he has no idea - last night he said "But I thought being pregnant was supposed to be a nice thing and you were supposed to feel really good" :rofl: - bless him!!


----------



## samzi

morning.

AF got my friend :cry:

who will keep me from testing now??

:rofl:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> morning.
> 
> AF got my friend :cry:
> 
> who will keep me from testing now??
> 
> :rofl:

Well don't rely on me Samzi :rofl: :rofl: :test: :test: :test: :)

I need to get my addiction fed from somewhere :)


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Evening ladies!
> Beth-it all looks like you are well and truly preggers but I can fully understand why you are being wary. Did you say anything to your friends?
> Mamawannabe-damn that :witch:
> Samzi- I bet you are sad to be leaving your man. . How confusing with all the anomalies with the charts. CM sounds promising. Keeping my fingers crossed for you
> Blondie-congrats on the 9 week mark. You have to get used to it....It is really going to happen...you have a baby in you...:rofl:
> Pipkintyler-go catch that eggy.
> 
> Well I used OPKs for the first time this month to see IF I was actually ovulating. I got a faint positive line on Friday and Sat, then a really dark line on Sun and a faint one again today so all looks good. I had OV pains on Sat and Sun too so I am guessing I O'd over the weekend. We have been bd'ing alternate nights since last Sunday so hopefully caught that egg. I wish we had done it last night too to be on the safe side but just too shattered. Maybe tonight we'll squeeze a quickie in for the sheer hell of it :rofl:
> 
> 2WW here we come.
> 
> :hug:

Oooh sounds like you have made sure there were plenty of troops waiting MSmith - fingers crossed it's just the countdown to that :bfp: now :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> Think i may be out this month am due on tomorrow and have had period pains all day! Also tested on sat and got BFN. Just waiting for af to come now so I can try, try, try again!
> x x x

Fingers crossed it isn't the :witch: yet Garkat :hugs:

I was always taught:

If at first you don't suck seed, try try try again - which I thought was rather pointless as sucking it isn't going to work is it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - sorry dodgy pregnancy hormones humour :)

That :bfp: can't be far away now :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Well ladies, I must apologies for not coming on to B&B so much, 

but over the last few days i've just has this nigling feeling that something wasn't right, as my MS has settled down, BB's have stopped hurting and arn't as rock soiled as they were and i just got the all round feeling that i wasn't pregenant any more, So i took a clear blue and a FR and both came up strong then the CB said i was still 3 + so i was happy, that was on the Sat, I have had to re appoint my scan to this thursday due to the hospital giving me the appointment in Leeds not Barnsley, So by sunday evening i was past my self i was hoping i would be able to see little George and just get reassurence that he was ok. (i think a little frustration as well mix that up with the hormone issue and i was a bag of nerves) 

so that ws sunday and then yesterday i had the same niggling feeling, So for some stupid reason i took a CB again (at 10pm at night i must add:dohh:) and it took forever for it to come up but this time it came up with 2-3 weeks, I really can't tell you how i felt but in the back of my head i kept thinking the test had to be wrong, I cried my heart out on DH and he is a very systimatic man so kept saying that until the ultra sound it wasn't 100% accurate) it didn't settle me down at all and i cried myself to sleep last night, 

Then woke up at 7:30 to do some research (as last night reallydidn't indicate anything wrong with the CB) 

when i found an article about in Pregancy your HCG levels decline between 8-10 Weeks which made me sign a little in relief, DH made me promise not to buy any more HPT which i did agree with my fingers crossed and as soon as he was out the door i've been to the chemist and bought both CB and FRER 

CB result was *3+* plus very fast in response:happydance:
FRER was a really strong line:happydance:

So I am now very happy and very gratefull i could still cry and i still don't have any symptoms but i'm goign to stop looking at things as a huge crisis and also stop POAS so for you Knocked up ladies honestly don't POAS aain because it causes to much heart ache for no reason, Apart from you beth as your very early on and will be in full flow of POAS addiction 

So once again i'm so sorry i haven't been around but really didn't know what to say to be honest 

Lot of Love and hope you are all well

tori x


----------



## samzi

oh tori :hugs:

bless you.


----------



## samzi

lol Blonde thats NOT what i need :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> Well ladies, I must apologies for not coming on to B&B so much,
> 
> but over the last few days i've just has this nigling feeling that something wasn't right, as my MS has settled down, BB's have stopped hurting and arn't as rock soiled as they were and i just got the all round feeling that i wasn't pregenant any more, So i took a clear blue and a FR and both came up strong then the CB said i was still 3 + so i was happy, that was on the Sat, I have had to re appoint my scan to this thursday due to the hospital giving me the appointment in Leeds not Barnsley, So by sunday evening i was past my self i was hoping i would be able to see little George and just get reassurence that he was ok. (i think a little frustration as well mix that up with the hormone issue and i was a bag of nerves)
> 
> so that ws sunday and then yesterday i had the same niggling feeling, So for some stupid reason i took a CB again (at 10pm at night i must add:dohh:) and it took forever for it to come up but this time it came up with 2-3 weeks, I really can't tell you how i felt but in the back of my head i kept thinking the test had to be wrong, I cried my heart out on DH and he is a very systimatic man so kept saying that until the ultra sound it wasn't 100% accurate) it didn't settle me down at all and i cried myself to sleep last night,
> 
> Then woke up at 7:30 to do some research (as last night reallydidn't indicate anything wrong with the CB)
> 
> when i found an article about in Pregancy your HCG levels decline between 8-10 Weeks which made me sign a little in relief, DH made me promise not to buy any more HPT which i did agree with my fingers crossed and as soon as he was out the door i've been to the chemist and bought both CB and FRER
> 
> CB result was *3+* plus very fast in response:happydance:
> FRER was a really strong line:happydance:
> 
> So I am now very happy and very gratefull i could still cry and i still don't have any symptoms but i'm goign to stop looking at things as a huge crisis and also stop POAS so for you Knocked up ladies honestly don't POAS aain because it causes to much heart ache for no reason, Apart from you beth as your very early on and will be in full flow of POAS addiction
> 
> So once again i'm so sorry i haven't been around but really didn't know what to say to be honest
> 
> Lot of Love and hope you are all well
> 
> tori x

I am so sorry that the hormones have got u Tori and u have not had a good few days :hugs: I was beginning to wonder where u were. It sounds as though u have a fab DH though, yay for good ones (and Mum's Beth!)


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh tori, how stressfull.
i thought ttc was bad enough.
i ve got a niggly stabbing pain in my right side towards my groin and im a bit stress, its probably just gas though. 
work up this morning with a right headache and felt really sick. 
just forced down some rice crispies and feel a bit better now.
stuck at work all day today and tom


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Well I used OPKs for the first time this month to see IF I was actually ovulating. I got a faint positive line on Friday and Sat, then a really dark line on Sun and a faint one again today so all looks good. I had OV pains on Sat and Sun too so I am guessing I O'd over the weekend. We have been bd'ing alternate nights since last Sunday so hopefully caught that egg. I wish we had done it last night too to be on the safe side but just too shattered. Maybe tonight we'll squeeze a quickie in for the sheer hell of it :rofl:
> 
> 2WW here we come.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> OOooo, I think I ov'ed sunday too, my strongest line was then even though it was no where near a positive.... when r u gonna test? FX'ed!Click to expand...
> 
> I have not bought a HPT for the very reason of not wanting to test too early and be disappointed. I will try my best to last until the :witch: is due-May 2nd. This 2ww will be harder than previous months because we definitely bd'ed more and I know I O'd. Fingers crossed!!!
> How about you?Click to expand...

Fertility friend has predicted AF arrival at may 9th (CD36) There is no way that I'll be able to hold out that long, may 1st is CD28, so more realistic and a good aiming for day, but am at work all day, starting holiday on May 2nd, so I may try and hold out til then too... my chart is really confusing, I don't think it'll pin an o day this month... if it don't work this month am going armed with my charts to see the GP, as I don't understand how they got that I was o'ing just from 1 blood test


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> oh tori, how stressfull.
> i thought ttc was bad enough.
> i ve got a niggly stabbing pain in my right side towards my groin and im a bit stress, its probably just gas though.
> work up this morning with a right headache and felt really sick.
> just forced down some rice crispies and feel a bit better now.
> stuck at work all day today and tom

Drink plenty of water (but not too much :rofl:) and make sure u get ur breaks :hugs:
When r u gonna tell work?


----------



## msmith

Right then mumtobewaiting and Samzi, lets be really good and hold fire on the POAS and wait until 4th May. We can do it!!!!


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Well ladies, I must apologies for not coming on to B&B so much,
> 
> but over the last few days i've just has this nigling feeling that something wasn't right, as my MS has settled down, BB's have stopped hurting and arn't as rock soiled as they were and i just got the all round feeling that i wasn't pregenant any more, So i took a clear blue and a FR and both came up strong then the CB said i was still 3 + so i was happy, that was on the Sat, I have had to re appoint my scan to this thursday due to the hospital giving me the appointment in Leeds not Barnsley, So by sunday evening i was past my self i was hoping i would be able to see little George and just get reassurence that he was ok. (i think a little frustration as well mix that up with the hormone issue and i was a bag of nerves)
> 
> so that ws sunday and then yesterday i had the same niggling feeling, So for some stupid reason i took a CB again (at 10pm at night i must add:dohh:) and it took forever for it to come up but this time it came up with 2-3 weeks, I really can't tell you how i felt but in the back of my head i kept thinking the test had to be wrong, I cried my heart out on DH and he is a very systimatic man so kept saying that until the ultra sound it wasn't 100% accurate) it didn't settle me down at all and i cried myself to sleep last night,
> 
> Then woke up at 7:30 to do some research (as last night reallydidn't indicate anything wrong with the CB)
> 
> when i found an article about in Pregancy your HCG levels decline between 8-10 Weeks which made me sign a little in relief, DH made me promise not to buy any more HPT which i did agree with my fingers crossed and as soon as he was out the door i've been to the chemist and bought both CB and FRER
> 
> CB result was *3+* plus very fast in response:happydance:
> FRER was a really strong line:happydance:
> 
> So I am now very happy and very gratefull i could still cry and i still don't have any symptoms but i'm goign to stop looking at things as a huge crisis and also stop POAS so for you Knocked up ladies honestly don't POAS aain because it causes to much heart ache for no reason, Apart from you beth as your very early on and will be in full flow of POAS addiction
> 
> So once again i'm so sorry i haven't been around but really didn't know what to say to be honest
> 
> Lot of Love and hope you are all well
> 
> tori x

Oh Tori honey :hugs:

Glad you are feeling a bit better about things - fact: CB digi are unreliable after about 6 weeks as hcg levels just go insane and from 8 weeks onwards the placenta starts to develop so symptoms start appearing and disappearing. Sounds like everything is completely normal to me so please don't worry. I'm sure your little bean is doing somersaults in there by now :)

Only a couple of days til your scan and you will be able to watch him dancing around in there :)


----------



## msmith

Oh Tori, It sounds as if you have been really in an emotional mess with the hormones. From what you say the HPTs are showing positives so try not to stress yourself out too much. Your DH is being really supportive and that is great. Remember we are all here for you as and when you need us.
Take Care.
:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

OK so back from docs - he said "why did you wait until now to come in and have you seen a midwife yet?" :dohh:

So I told them I came at 6 weeks and was told to come back after 8 weeks - stupid doctors. Anyway they were trying to squeeze me in a booking appointment with midwife and there wasn't anything available until about week 14 (see they should have referred me earlier when I first went in) but receptionist rang her for me and they have managed to squeeze me in for 10:15 tomorrow morning :happydance: - OMG I'm going to see a midwife!!!! That is so scarey!!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Right then mumtobewaiting and Samzi, lets be really good and hold fire on the POAS and wait until 4th May. We can do it!!!!

Can u change us all for the 4th May Blandie? how'd the dr's appt go? no worries already read!


----------



## Blondie

Beth - welcome to the world of twinges, niggling pains and feeling downright crap :rofl: - and you thought TTC was stressful :) Everything you will feel is completely normal as is the paranoia :hugs:

My advice - keep drinking loads and try and relax (ok I know it's impossible :rofl: ) Oh and I find spending about 20 hours a day in bed is the best cure for everything :)


----------



## msmith

Blondie said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies!
> Beth-it all looks like you are well and truly preggers but I can fully understand why you are being wary. Did you say anything to your friends?
> Mamawannabe-damn that :witch:
> Samzi- I bet you are sad to be leaving your man. . How confusing with all the anomalies with the charts. CM sounds promising. Keeping my fingers crossed for you
> Blondie-congrats on the 9 week mark. You have to get used to it....It is really going to happen...you have a baby in you...:rofl:
> Pipkintyler-go catch that eggy.
> 
> Well I used OPKs for the first time this month to see IF I was actually ovulating. I got a faint positive line on Friday and Sat, then a really dark line on Sun and a faint one again today so all looks good. I had OV pains on Sat and Sun too so I am guessing I O'd over the weekend. We have been bd'ing alternate nights since last Sunday so hopefully caught that egg. I wish we had done it last night too to be on the safe side but just too shattered. Maybe tonight we'll squeeze a quickie in for the sheer hell of it :rofl:
> 
> 2WW here we come.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Oooh sounds like you have made sure there were plenty of troops waiting MSmith - fingers crossed it's just the countdown to that :bfp: now :happydance:Click to expand...


I hope so..... only time will tell.


----------



## msmith

Blondie said:


> OK so back from docs - he said "why did you wait until now to come in and have you seen a midwife yet?" :dohh:
> 
> So I told them I came at 6 weeks and was told to come back after 8 weeks - stupid doctors. Anyway they were trying to squeeze me in a booking appointment with midwife and there wasn't anything available until about week 14 (see they should have referred me earlier when I first went in) but receptionist rang her for me and they have managed to squeeze me in for 10:15 tomorrow morning :happydance: - OMG I'm going to see a midwife!!!! That is so scarey!!!!

How exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

U've put us down for the 3rd Blondie :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Right then mumtobewaiting and Samzi, lets be really good and hold fire on the POAS and wait until 4th May. We can do it!!!!
> 
> Can u change us all for the 4th May Blandie? how'd the dr's appt go? no worries already read!Click to expand...

All updated :) - though I didn't realise my posts were becoming THAT boring "Blandie" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Mum2bewaiting said:


> U've put us down for the 3rd Blondie :rofl:

Just checking you are all paying attention :rofl: :rofl:

I'm an accountant so you have to forgive me for messing up numbers :)


----------



## garkat23

Blondie said:


> garkat23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Think i may be out this month am due on tomorrow and have had period pains all day! Also tested on sat and got BFN. Just waiting for af to come now so I can try, try, try again!
> x x x
> 
> Fingers crossed it isn't the :witch: yet Garkat :hugs:
> 
> I was always taught:
> 
> If at first you don't suck seed, try try try again - which I thought was rather pointless as sucking it isn't going to work is it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - sorry dodgy pregnancy hormones humour :)
> 
> That :bfp: can't be far away now :)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ha ha ha ha!!!

I'm not very hopeful this month am still waiting for the :witch: to arrive. Had bad period pains last night but have lots of creamy cm is this normal???

x x x x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> U've put us down for the 3rd Blondie :rofl:
> 
> Just checking you are all paying attention :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I'm an accountant so you have to forgive me for messing up numbers :)Click to expand...

thats no excuse, we rely on peop's like u to get it right, what would happen if u missed 100 pennies???? lol

PS sorry about the typo :rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

garkat23 said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garkat23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Think i may be out this month am due on tomorrow and have had period pains all day! Also tested on sat and got BFN. Just waiting for af to come now so I can try, try, try again!
> x x x
> 
> Fingers crossed it isn't the :witch: yet Garkat :hugs:
> 
> I was always taught:
> 
> If at first you don't suck seed, try try try again - which I thought was rather pointless as sucking it isn't going to work is it :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - sorry dodgy pregnancy hormones humour :)
> 
> That :bfp: can't be far away now :)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Ha ha ha ha!!!
> 
> I'm not very hopeful this month am still waiting for the :witch: to arrive. Had bad period pains last night but have lots of creamy cm is this normal???
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

What is normal??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## garkat23

Exactly - not good is it??
xxxxxx


----------



## Blondie

I think normal goes out the window the minute you start TTC :)

Could be a good sign though garkat as lots of CM is a sign of a possible :bfp: - are you sure they were period pains or could it be implantation?


----------



## msmith

Why oh why is it not May 4th already???
I hate wishing time away but I just want to know already :wacko:

I have no idea about CM, mine seems to be different every month at certain times when you would expect a bit of similarity. I think anything abnormal is normal :dohh:


----------



## samzi

dont give in!

we need to keep each other going lol.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

it was ur idea msmith.... u are the leader that is looked up too with this one... u have no get out clause!! lol


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> well me and a friend are going to keep each other going and are not gong to test until the 4th may. so thats 15 days (almost 14) :happydance:
> 
> Well Samzi 4th May will be lucky too ('May the 4th be with you', ha ha ha,) it's also my 2nd wedding anniversary and I chose that date to get married as I loved the Star Wars quote and I am convinced my OH will never forget the date of our wedding anniversary because of the quote.Click to expand...
> 
> Pipkintyler - my 2nd wedding anniversary is the day after yours, 5th May. are you doing anything special to celebrate?Click to expand...

Hi flowertot, we're going away that weekend but we're back on the Sunday which is the 3rd as its really for OH's birthday, probably go out for a nice meal and try and make babies on our actual anniversary, it's bank holiday Monday so at least we won't be working? What you going to get up to on yours?


----------



## samzi

omg of course it is.

even better! i will be at OH's :happydance:

im looking forward to AF not showing ;) PMA and all that!!


----------



## pipkintyler

tori_cottier said:


> Well ladies, I must apologies for not coming on to B&B so much,
> 
> but over the last few days i've just has this nigling feeling that something wasn't right, as my MS has settled down, BB's have stopped hurting and arn't as rock soiled as they were and i just got the all round feeling that i wasn't pregenant any more, So i took a clear blue and a FR and both came up strong then the CB said i was still 3 + so i was happy, that was on the Sat, I have had to re appoint my scan to this thursday due to the hospital giving me the appointment in Leeds not Barnsley, So by sunday evening i was past my self i was hoping i would be able to see little George and just get reassurence that he was ok. (i think a little frustration as well mix that up with the hormone issue and i was a bag of nerves)
> 
> so that ws sunday and then yesterday i had the same niggling feeling, So for some stupid reason i took a CB again (at 10pm at night i must add:dohh:) and it took forever for it to come up but this time it came up with 2-3 weeks, I really can't tell you how i felt but in the back of my head i kept thinking the test had to be wrong, I cried my heart out on DH and he is a very systimatic man so kept saying that until the ultra sound it wasn't 100% accurate) it didn't settle me down at all and i cried myself to sleep last night,
> 
> Then woke up at 7:30 to do some research (as last night reallydidn't indicate anything wrong with the CB)
> 
> when i found an article about in Pregancy your HCG levels decline between 8-10 Weeks which made me sign a little in relief, DH made me promise not to buy any more HPT which i did agree with my fingers crossed and as soon as he was out the door i've been to the chemist and bought both CB and FRER
> 
> CB result was *3+* plus very fast in response:happydance:
> FRER was a really strong line:happydance:
> 
> So I am now very happy and very gratefull i could still cry and i still don't have any symptoms but i'm goign to stop looking at things as a huge crisis and also stop POAS so for you Knocked up ladies honestly don't POAS aain because it causes to much heart ache for no reason, Apart from you beth as your very early on and will be in full flow of POAS addiction
> 
> So once again i'm so sorry i haven't been around but really didn't know what to say to be honest
> 
> Lot of Love and hope you are all well
> 
> tori x

Hi tori,

I've just had a look online to see what it says about losing symptoms and I got the same information you got, try not to worry I'm sure everything will be fine. :hug:


----------



## msmith

Mum2bewaiting said:


> it was ur idea msmith.... u are the leader that is looked up too with this one... u have no get out clause!! lol

Sorry, what was I thinking :rofl:
We will be good this month and hopefully we will all get our :bfp: together.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

how great would it be if we all got our BFP's together :D

i did a due date calculator yday for the :lol:'s and i got 7th Jan 2010 :D

anyone else? :p


----------



## flowertot

pipkintyler said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samzi said:
> 
> 
> well me and a friend are going to keep each other going and are not gong to test until the 4th may. so thats 15 days (almost 14) :happydance:
> 
> Well Samzi 4th May will be lucky too ('May the 4th be with you', ha ha ha,) it's also my 2nd wedding anniversary and I chose that date to get married as I loved the Star Wars quote and I am convinced my OH will never forget the date of our wedding anniversary because of the quote.Click to expand...
> 
> Pipkintyler - my 2nd wedding anniversary is the day after yours, 5th May. are you doing anything special to celebrate?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi flowertot, we're going away that weekend but we're back on the Sunday which is the 3rd as its really for OH's birthday, probably go out for a nice meal and try and make babies on our actual anniversary, it's bank holiday Monday so at least we won't be working? What you going to get up to on yours?Click to expand...

not doing anything really apart from also trying to make a baby!


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> how great would it be if we all got our BFP's together :D
> 
> i did a due date calculator yday for the :lol:'s and i got 7th Jan 2010 :D
> 
> anyone else? :p

10th January 2010. If I am lucky!!!


----------



## msmith

I like your new MUST NOT TEST BEFORE ticker, Samzi :laugh2:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> oh tori, how stressfull.
> i thought ttc was bad enough.
> i ve got a niggly stabbing pain in my right side towards my groin and im a bit stress, its probably just gas though.
> work up this morning with a right headache and felt really sick.
> just forced down some rice crispies and feel a bit better now.
> stuck at work all day today and tom
> 
> Drink plenty of water (but not too much :rofl:) and make sure u get ur breaks :hugs:
> When r u gonna tell work?Click to expand...


well i drank plenty and spent the rest of the time going to the loo. :rofl:

well most of the people at work know im trying so have been asking me each month if i have got lucky so i have told a few people including my boss who didnt have a clue, but i didnt want her to find out from someone else.
im sure it wont be long before everyone knows.
i know its really early but we have to be carefull in our job dont we, plus if bean doesnt make it i will need their support.
one of them who didnt know i was trying said she could tell i was pregnant last week by my posture, god knows how she knew before me :rofl:

i felt so tired today, we were really quiet and i nearly fell asleep.
thankfully the stabbing pains have stopped now but im sure it wont be long before im worrying about something else.


----------



## samzi

msmith said:


> I like your new MUST NOT TEST BEFORE ticker, Samzi :laugh2:

:rofl: thanks


----------



## polaris

topazicatzbet said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> oh tori, how stressfull.
> i thought ttc was bad enough.
> i ve got a niggly stabbing pain in my right side towards my groin and im a bit stress, its probably just gas though.
> work up this morning with a right headache and felt really sick.
> just forced down some rice crispies and feel a bit better now.
> stuck at work all day today and tom
> 
> Drink plenty of water (but not too much :rofl:) and make sure u get ur breaks :hugs:
> When r u gonna tell work?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i drank plenty and spent the rest of the time going to the loo. :rofl:
> 
> well most of the people at work know im trying so have been asking me each month if i have got lucky so i have told a few people including my boss who didnt have a clue, but i didnt want her to find out from someone else.
> im sure it wont be long before everyone knows.
> i know its really early but we have to be carefull in our job dont we, plus if bean doesnt make it i will need their support.
> one of them who didnt know i was trying said she could tell i was pregnant last week by my posture, god knows how she knew before me :rofl:
> 
> i felt so tired today, we were really quiet and i nearly fell asleep.
> thankfully the stabbing pains have stopped now but im sure it wont be long before im worrying about something else.Click to expand...

It is one thing after another to worry about, it's very easy to drive yourself mad. And actually reading some of the sad stories over in First trimester can make it worse because obviously sometimes things do not work out. But although it is impossible not to worry I think it is better to just try and have faith in your body and that what will be will be. If something is going to go wrong, there's nothing you can do to stop it anyway, so I really think it's better to try and just trust that everything will be OK. Which more than likely it will be.

Wish I could take my own advice, I have my scan next week and I am terrified!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> oh tori, how stressfull.
> i thought ttc was bad enough.
> i ve got a niggly stabbing pain in my right side towards my groin and im a bit stress, its probably just gas though.
> work up this morning with a right headache and felt really sick.
> just forced down some rice crispies and feel a bit better now.
> stuck at work all day today and tom
> 
> Drink plenty of water (but not too much :rofl:) and make sure u get ur breaks :hugs:
> When r u gonna tell work?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well i drank plenty and spent the rest of the time going to the loo. :rofl:
> 
> well most of the people at work know im trying so have been asking me each month if i have got lucky so i have told a few people including my boss who didnt have a clue, but i didnt want her to find out from someone else.
> im sure it wont be long before everyone knows.
> i know its really early but we have to be carefull in our job dont we, plus if bean doesnt make it i will need their support.
> one of them who didnt know i was trying said she could tell i was pregnant last week by my posture, god knows how she knew before me :rofl:
> 
> i felt so tired today, we were really quiet and i nearly fell asleep.
> thankfully the stabbing pains have stopped now but im sure it wont be long before im worrying about something else.Click to expand...

I know... work don't know we are trying, but I really need to get my chemotherapy competencies done, but I keep not pushing the issue.... just in case, I go through 2 weeks where I will touch it and the 2 week where I won't go near :rofl: am reallly not sure how long can keep it going for!!

Samzi, 9th or 10th January, so msmith we can be due date buddies too!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, I have just got home from work to find 2 police cars and 4 coppers banging on the door of the bloke opposite (he is a bit strange, but seemed harmless enough), when he eventually opened the door he was handcuffed after about 3 minutes in the street!!! Cud not hear what they arrested him for (not for want of trying thou)... but what would they need 4 coppers for????????? It's a shame the women next door has gone funny and is not talkig to us... I bet she heard everything!

well, I'm off to bed :) night night all!!


----------



## samzi

bump buddies and due date buddies yay :happydance: :lol:

PMA!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hi all. I've just been reading about a zillion posts... It must have been longer than I thought since I logged in.

Beth - what fantastic BFPs you've got! You must be over the moon.
Tori - I hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Good lord. I really can't remember what else has been going on! Must be old age setting in.
I had a pretty rough day on Sunday - my sister's husband told her that he doesn't love her anymore. :( It was a pretty major shock to everyone (not least my sister). My sister is a bit older than me, and we didn't really grow up together. By the time I 'knew' her (or remember knowing her) she was already with him. It's hard to comprehend that it's all over. They've been like an extra set of parents to me. :cry:
Also on Sunday my father called to say that my grannie was likely to not make it thru the night. My grandfather died the same date (36 yrs ago) so it seemed kind of poetic. I spent the night half awake, thinking about my sister, and waiting for the phone to ring about Gran.:cry: 

Monday was better though... had to be, because it was my birthday and there would have been trouble if anyone had ruined it for me!! :rofl:
Grannie has had some miracle recovery, and was last seen playing indoor bowls in the atrium of the home she lives in!! :rofl:

Sorry for unloading.

So it's back to PMA for me. Estimates show I ov'd on Monday. The :witch: is due about 4 May. (popular date around here!) I'm going to try to hold out till 7 May to test. That's my sister's birthday.

Good luck to the 4 May testers!!


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

lots of twinges going on with me this morning!

Still got my PMA!


----------



## topazicatzbet

freyasmum, glad your gran is doing better. sorry about your sister how awfull.

samzi, how many dpo are you now, are you temping?

well i have booked in at the gp tom to confirm my bfp. another nice line this morning and i have told my donor who was really chuffer for me, im his first success story.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies!!:hugs:

Just popping in from sunny Florida to say a quick hello! I spent the last 20 minutes catching up, you ladies have been busy!

Tori, hang in there, sweetie, I just know that bean is a super sticky one, and all will be well at the Doctor's tomorrow.:hugs:

Beth, tests look great! I also told people at work almost right away, I was too excited to keep my mouth shut!:rofl:

Blondie, welcome back, glad your trip was fun!:hugs:

MsSmith, Mum2be, and Samzi, hope you get to be due date buddies!!:happydance:

Sorry to those that got :witch:. Roll on next month!!:hugs:

Well, we are having a lovely, restful vacation, and the weather is beautiful! I have passed the 9 week mark, which is exciting, and my nausea has been pretty manageable. I don't know how I'm going to wait until May 12th for my next scan and to know that everything is still okay in there! Had a horrible dream that I delivered at 19 weeks and lost the baby...hope it isn't a sign!

Have a lovely day, ladies!! :hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Freyasmum, sorry about your sister and grannie...sounds like it was a rough weekend!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

I stopped temping for this cycle as i was told in not so many words that its pointless as i havent been doing it every day etc.

Im 7/8dpo. Started thinking today about testing at the weekend but i know i shouldnt. I must be stopped :rofl: i may just pee on OPK's to feed my POAS addiction!

AF is due a week today too!


----------



## samzi

topazicatzbet said:


> freyasmum, glad your gran is doing better. sorry about your sister how awfull.
> 
> samzi, how many dpo are you now, are you temping?
> 
> well i have booked in at the gp tom to confirm my bfp. another nice line this morning and i have told my donor who was really chuffer for me, im his first success story.

aww bless him :D


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Freyasmum said:


> I had a pretty rough day on Sunday - my sister's husband told her that he doesn't love her anymore. :( It was a pretty major shock to everyone (not least my sister). My sister is a bit older than me, and we didn't really grow up together. By the time I 'knew' her (or remember knowing her) she was already with him. It's hard to comprehend that it's all over. They've been like an extra set of parents to me. :cry:
> Also on Sunday my father called to say that my grannie was likely to not make it thru the night. My grandfather died the same date (36 yrs ago) so it seemed kind of poetic. I spent the night half awake, thinking about my sister, and waiting for the phone to ring about Gran.:cry:
> .....Grannie has had some miracle recovery, and was last seen playing indoor bowls in the atrium of the home she lives in!! :rofl:
> 
> ....So it's back to PMA for me. Estimates show I ov'd on Monday. The :witch: is due about 4 May. (popular date around here!) I'm going to try to hold out till 7 May to test. That's my sister's birthday.
> 
> Good luck to the 4 May testers!!

Crikey, I hope u had a nice relaxing day after all that,
Sorry to hear about ur gran but glad all seems steady atm... they are strange how they can bounce back... like kids in that respect :)
I'm sure ur sister will be grateful of ur support now :hugs:

I think u should come and join in the groups test date, it is the 1st spring BH here, so its a nice day for us all to test :happydance:
:hug:


----------



## msmith

Afternoon,
Sorry if there are any typos, the cat is nudging my hands as he wants to sit on my lap and for me to get rid of the laptop.
Good luck with the GP appointment tomorrow Beth. I'm sure it will all go swimmingly. How lovely that your donor was so chuffed.
Caitlenc, you have definitely sent some sunshine from Florida the last week has been amazing.
Freysamum, I think you should join me, Mumtobewaiting and Samzi and test on the 4th May. How great would it be for all of us to get :bfp: together.
Sorry that you had a bit of a sh#tty weekend. I am glad your birthday was fab though.
Mumtobewaiting, you have to feed my need for gossip and find out what has happened over the road.

We are out with friends tonight for dinner which should be lovely. I like a mid week outing.
:hug: to all.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:rofl:I really don't know what happened, he was back by 2, so he must have fessed fairly quickly????
I have got DH on the case as he works with the son of the bloke 3 doors down who generally is in the know.... I will keep u posted, on the plus side we won't have to move as if was anything to do with kids then his house would have been raided, it has nothing to do with his cars either otherwise they would have been taken....hhmmmm
But it all happens in 1 day though, got back from walking the dog and a bus is creating a traffic jam at rush hour, we only live on a slightly longer version of a culdesac :rofl:
Where's Blondie gone? I was expecting a full update on how she got on with the MW this morning!
Enjoy ur meal msmith x


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlenc said:


> Beth, tests look great! I also told people at work almost right away, I was too excited to keep my mouth shut!:rofl:

oh good glad im not the only one telling people so soon, i just feel better that people at work know so they dont expect me to move any patients or handle any dangerous drugs.


----------



## msmith

Lovely meal thanks Mumtobewaiting. Can't wait for the next instalment of your cul de sac saga.
What is your line of work Beth-Nursing?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yep im a nurse.


----------



## samzi

snap me out of it ladies. got urge to POAS tomorrow but i shouldnt.


----------



## topazicatzbet

if you test tom you could get a chemical and then you would be upset
or it could be too early to get your bfp
hang on a few more days.
i only got a faint bfp at 10dpo


----------



## samzi

im back in the mindset of no testing till late again.

Just realised ive got a cold sore coming. anyone have one in their TWW at all?/


----------



## Freyasmum

Thanks for all the kind words, ladies. It's nice to have some extra people I can vent to!
Grannie is still doing pretty well, considering... she is 93, so you can't expect miracles!
And my sister is slowly but surely coming to terms with the new direction her life is taking. She's a legend.

Samzi - you should definitely wait!! (although I'm sure Blondie will have something different to say... do you think she has shares in the HPT industry?)

I'd like to join you all in the group test date, but I just think it's too early. The :witch: was a week late for me this month... And, of course, I'd be half a day ahead of you all anyway :) 
I'll see how I feel. Maybe I could be the first?


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies, I am still here don't worry :)

After midwife yesterday I decided I couldn't be bothered to go into work so I "worked from home" - ie fell asleep on sofa with cats zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

MW appointment was good - suddenly seems very real. I'm being referred to a consultant as concerns that I have had 2 dvt scares in the past and they want me to discuss with him which is fair enough - been banned from long haul flights which means my job is screwed - trying to figure out how to tell work that I can no longer cover Brazil, Australia and the USA :( I suppose they will just have to temp someone in to cover overseas and let me concentrate on the UK.

Just waiting for my scan appointment to come through now (she said it will def be in the next 3 weeks :happydance: and then hopefully I can finally start telling people :) DH last night was moaning about how slowly it is going :rofl: - like I need reminding :)

Right so where am I with everyone else:

Caitlenc - glad things are going ok bump buddy :) my nausea seems to be calming down a bit now thank goodness but its good to be over that 9 week mark isn't it :)

Tori - hope things still ok with you? good luck with the scan today - I will be thinking of you?

Beth - good luck at the docs - glad those lines are getting stronger - I have a good good feeling about you :) Glad your donor was chuffed aswell (I think it does wonder for the male pride - considering getting my DH a badge saying "I have fertile sperm" :rofl:

Freyasmum - glad your nan is doing ok - bowls at 93 is pretty impressive :) Hope your sister is ok - us women are super strong so I'm sure once she finds her feet again she will be back on form.

Samzi - you must NOT test :) Hold out as I want to turn up here on May 4th to a bumper crop of :bfp:

All the other May 4th ladies - I'm expecting great things this month :)

MSmith - know what you mean about cats and laptops - I have two trying to sit on my knee when I have laptop on at home - drives me insane but I secretly love it :rofl:

Right ladies off to see what else I missed on BnB yesterday :) Speak to you all later :)


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

oh blondie bet your excited about the scan :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

:( There was me posting an hour or so again saying the nausea had settled down and now I'm sat here heaving away wondering if I will be seeing my breakfast again shortly :hissy:


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i ve just got back from the docs and its all official, she just took my word for it as i thought she would. she told me to book in with the midwife for 8 weeks so i have an appointment for 20th may.

tested again this morning and the line is really dark. think im brave enough now to announce it in the bfp section.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> well i ve just got back from the docs and its all official, she just took my word for it as i thought she would. she told me to book in with the midwife for 8 weeks so i have an appointment for 20th may.
> 
> tested again this morning and the line is really dark. think im brave enough now to announce it in the bfp section.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you Beth :)


----------



## samzi

yay, nice one beth :happydance:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well Ladies I'm back and have more PMA than ever before, 

As you know i have had the worst week in history, 

But I've been for the scan today and there is George and his heart beat and he just looks so cute (even if he does look like a bean with arms etc) he was a little still but then kept moving around, 

I'm so very excited now a releaved beyond belief, 

i'm so sorry for neglecting my lovely ladies and promise I come to you guys everytime i feel a little low, As it is hard with out you girls.

Thanks to all of your lovely messages i've only just got up to date with all of the messages 

love ya lots 

Tori and George


----------



## samzi

yay :happydance: so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## T'elle

arghhhhh im so pleased for u all ladies, im finding things so hard lately :( everywhere i go theres babies being seen or mentioned, i know its wrong but im feeling soooo jealous to the point of bursting out crying, its got to that time of year where the sun is shining and babies are out and im staying in because i cant face bumping into a pregnant woman or with a baby whilst shopping :( its so silly :cry:


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs:

i am feeling rather down today, dont know why, maybe its hormones?! just want the day to be over so i can go home, have a glass of wine and RELAX


----------



## tori_cottier

T'elle said:


> arghhhhh im so pleased for u all ladies, im finding things so hard lately :( everywhere i go theres babies being seen or mentioned, i know its wrong but im feeling soooo jealous to the point of bursting out crying, its got to that time of year where the sun is shining and babies are out and im staying in because i cant face bumping into a pregnant woman or with a baby whilst shopping :( its so silly :cry:

Arr hun it's not silly at all, It's part of the motions of wanting something so important to you it's natural to feel up set when some one's got something you really want, 

Honestly it will be ok and you will get you BFP with a sticky one x x x x


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Well Ladies I'm back and have more PMA than ever before,
> 
> As you know i have had the worst week in history,
> 
> But I've been for the scan today and there is George and his heart beat and he just looks so cute (even if he does look like a bean with arms etc) he was a little still but then kept moving around,
> 
> I'm so very excited now a releaved beyond belief,
> 
> i'm so sorry for neglecting my lovely ladies and promise I come to you guys everytime i feel a little low, As it is hard with out you girls.
> 
> Thanks to all of your lovely messages i've only just got up to date with all of the messages
> 
> love ya lots
> 
> Tori and George

Fantastic news Tori :happydance:

Glad everything is ok and looking good :)

Next stop - 12 weeks :happydance:

We are all getting there slowly :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay tori thats fab, are we gonna get to see george??


----------



## samzi

i feel crap today.

i have light cramping and hunger stomach ache even though i had lunch not that long ago!

grr


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, it is back to being the sleepy little neighbourhood, for the time being.... DH has asked his mate at work so bloke 3 dors down should let us know shortly what it was all about :) Will inform as soon as am able to msmith :)
Well, i have been crabby today, and spotty as well, not sure if it is to do with split nights, seems rather early to be AF related... we shall see
Hope everyone else is good
:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i hope you dont mind me posting this here but you are all so great at supporting everyone.

i just heard the deverstating news that my friend went for her 12 week scan today and the baby had died 3 weeks ago.

i feel numb, i dont know what to say to her, she isnt taking calls at the mo but i ve text her to say im here for her.

i feel so bad cos she knows im pregnant, plus i was so jelous of her news when she told me. i cant believe this has happened.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> i hope you dont mind me posting this here but you are all so great at supporting everyone.
> 
> i just heard the deverstating news that my friend went for her 12 week scan today and the baby had died 3 weeks ago.
> 
> i feel numb, i dont know what to say to her, she isnt taking calls at the mo but i ve text her to say im here for her.
> 
> i feel so bad cos she knows im pregnant, plus i was so jelous of her news when she told me. i cant believe this has happened.

Try not to feel guilty Beth, there is nothing u cud have done to prevent this...as long as she knows that u are there for her is she needs :hugs:


----------



## polaris

topazicatzbet said:


> i hope you dont mind me posting this here but you are all so great at supporting everyone.
> 
> i just heard the deverstating news that my friend went for her 12 week scan today and the baby had died 3 weeks ago.
> 
> i feel numb, i dont know what to say to her, she isnt taking calls at the mo but i ve text her to say im here for her.
> 
> i feel so bad cos she knows im pregnant, plus i was so jelous of her news when she told me. i cant believe this has happened.

Oh no, that is such awful awful news for your friend. She must be absolutely devastated. Nothing anyone can say can make it better, so don't feel bad about not knowing what to say. All you can do is let her know that you are there for her which you have done. I know what you mean about feeling bad about being pregnant. A friend of mine had a missed miscarriage shortly before I got my BFP, I haven't told her yet that I am pregnant and to be honest I am dreading telling her.


----------



## daisymum

Well, I am holding my breath and officially popping my BnB cherry. I will be posting this thanks on different threads.

I have been a lurker here since December, on this and a couple of other TTC threads, and have followed the trials and tribulations and the joys and elations of many ladies on here. 

Although you may not know it, many of you have been a great inspiration and a huge source of solace and knowledge and information and PMA, and laughs and tears during my own TTC time. 

I think that it's about time that I acknowlege and thank the lot of you for your unknowing support. Just to mention some names:

Polaris 
Blondie
caitlenc 
tori_cottier
Vestirse
Applegirl
Tigergirl
Wishingfor#2
quail
jk1978
Chrissie33
Samzi
and more I have missed.

I am now 4+3 days. I believe alot if it was due to to much of what I learned here, and from that baby dust and PMA flying all over the place here. 

Thank you to all you great ladies.:hugs:

And to Beth, it's terribly devasting news for your friend, and although your thoughts and concern are with your friend at this saddest of times for her, I hope that this does not bring you down, as I can only wonder whether like me you are holding on with bated breath everyday in these early days that this will be it for us. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Blondie

Oh Beth, what awful news :hugs: Something everyone of us dreads. All you can do is offer her your support and let her know you are there for her. Remember she has no idea that you were jealous or annoyed with her so that shouldn't impact how you handle the situation at all. :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

daisymum said:


> Well, I am holding my breath and officially popping my BnB cherry. I will be posting this thanks on different threads.
> 
> I have been a lurker here since December, on this and a couple of other TTC threads, and have followed the trials and tribulations and the joys and elations of many ladies on here.
> 
> Although you may not know it, many of you have been a great inspiration and a huge source of solace and knowledge and information and PMA, and laughs and tears during my own TTC time.
> 
> I think that it's about time that I acknowlege and thank the lot of you for your unknowing support. Just to mention some names:
> 
> Polaris
> Blondie
> caitlenc
> tori_cottier
> Vestirse
> Applegirl
> Tigergirl
> Wishingfor#2
> quail
> jk1978
> Chrissie33
> Samzi
> and more I have missed.
> 
> I am now 4+3 days. I believe alot if it was due to to much of what I learned here, and from that baby dust and PMA flying all over the place here.
> 
> Thank you to all you great ladies.:hugs:
> 
> And to Beth, it's terribly devasting news for your friend, and although your thoughts and concern are with your friend at this saddest of times for her, I hope that this does not bring you down, as I can only wonder whether like me you are holding on with bated breath everyday in these early days that this will be it for us. Take care of yourself.


Hi Daisymum and welcome to Bnb. And congratulations :happydance: on your :bfp:

It's nice to know that we have been some assistance to you over the recent months and I hope it has made your TTC journey that little bit easier. Please feel free to join in our conversations and start chatting - as you've probably realised by now we are a pretty fast moving chatty bunch but if you can keep up then dive in :rofl:


----------



## polaris

Hi Daisymum, welcome to lovely friendly B&B!! And huge congratulations on your :bfp:, you must be over the moon at the moment. Although it is scary in the early days but do your best to relax and enjoy it! Hope to see more of you now that you've broken the ice so to speak!


----------



## topazicatzbet

thanks everyone, im feeling a bit better now the initial shock has worn off.

we have worked it out and sadly the baby would have already died by the time she told me and our other friend.
she isnt taking our calls at the mo but we have both sent her messages so she knows we are here for her when she is ready to talk.

im trying not to stress too much though as its not good for kitten, but it does seem like its a bad day today as i ve just had news that my grans cat has gone missing :cry:
will be stressed tom too as thats the day :witch: is actually due.


----------



## topazicatzbet

daisymum said:


> Well, I am holding my breath and officially popping my BnB cherry. I will be posting this thanks on different threads.
> 
> I have been a lurker here since December, on this and a couple of other TTC threads, and have followed the trials and tribulations and the joys and elations of many ladies on here.
> 
> Although you may not know it, many of you have been a great inspiration and a huge source of solace and knowledge and information and PMA, and laughs and tears during my own TTC time.
> 
> I think that it's about time that I acknowlege and thank the lot of you for your unknowing support. Just to mention some names:
> 
> Polaris
> Blondie
> caitlenc
> tori_cottier
> Vestirse
> Applegirl
> Tigergirl
> Wishingfor#2
> quail
> jk1978
> Chrissie33
> Samzi
> and more I have missed.
> 
> I am now 4+3 days. I believe alot if it was due to to much of what I learned here, and from that baby dust and PMA flying all over the place here.
> 
> Thank you to all you great ladies.:hugs:
> 
> And to Beth, it's terribly devasting news for your friend, and although your thoughts and concern are with your friend at this saddest of times for her, I hope that this does not bring you down, as I can only wonder whether like me you are holding on with bated breath everyday in these early days that this will be it for us. Take care of yourself.


thanks hun, congratulations on your news, your exactly the same as me.
yes im very nervous at the mo, even more so now.


----------



## samzi

ow

my whole lower back and hips are aching like crazy! it really hurts :cry:


----------



## daisymum

Thanks girls, for the warm welcome. Truthfully, I am cautiously over the moon. Stuck somewhere between trying to enjoy it, and worrying that I am not enjoying this as much as I should because of trying to be cautiously optimistic and realistic. It's an unexpected place to be in after wanting this so much!

On a side note, it's nice to know, Beth, that we are on parallel paths, with :bfp: same day, and same due date!


----------



## polaris

daisymum said:


> Thanks girls, for the warm welcome. Truthfully, I am cautiously over the moon. Stuck somewhere between trying to enjoy it, and worrying that I am not enjoying this as much as I should because of trying to be cautiously optimistic and realistic. It's an unexpected place to be in after wanting this so much!
> 
> On a side note, it's nice to know, Beth, that we are on parallel paths, with :bfp: same day, and same due date!

The whole of First Trimester is a little bit like that I'm afraid. Surreal. It still doesn't even seem real to me half the time. Maybe after the scan I will start to believe in the pregnancy properly.


----------



## Blondie

polaris said:


> daisymum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls, for the warm welcome. Truthfully, I am cautiously over the moon. Stuck somewhere between trying to enjoy it, and worrying that I am not enjoying this as much as I should because of trying to be cautiously optimistic and realistic. It's an unexpected place to be in after wanting this so much!
> 
> On a side note, it's nice to know, Beth, that we are on parallel paths, with :bfp: same day, and same due date!
> 
> The whole of First Trimester is a little bit like that I'm afraid. Surreal. It still doesn't even seem real to me half the time. Maybe after the scan I will start to believe in the pregnancy properly.Click to expand...

I know what you mean Polaris - I keep trying to get my head round the fact that there will more than likely be a baby coming out of me in November - I cant seem to associate that with what I feel now. All just a little too wierd. Maybe once I start showing I might actually feel like I'm growing something inside me. :rofl: Is it normal for that thought to make you feel a little ill :)


----------



## samzi

my god girls.

i was in agony last night. i had awful cramps in my abdomen and all around my back, it was really awful!! stopped now thank god but for a minute i thought i was gonna be awake all night with it.

according to pregnology.com it was implantation yesterday, do you think the cramps were cos of that? only explanation i can think of


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well today I feel sick sick sick sick sick :(

After thinking it was getting better yesterday morning it has done nothing but get worse since. I am having a bad day, constantly heaving, look like sh*te, so so tired and just want to be in bed :hissy: 

Sorry rant over :)

Beth - :hugs: sorry to hear about your nan's cat, hopefully it just found somewhere more interesting to spend a couple of nights and it will be home soon wanting a good feed :) Try not to let your friends mc affect you too much, as hard as it is you have to look after number 1 and be a bit selfish now. That's one of the reasons I tend to avoid some of the threads in first tri as it can be heart breaking watching some of the posts develop when you know from their first post that it sounds like something is going wrong but you can't post that as you need to be as positive as possible. Take it easy today, I'm sure you will have no sign of :witch: as I have a feeling she has packed her broom and vanished for the next 8 months :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> my god girls.
> 
> i was in agony last night. i had awful cramps in my abdomen and all around my back, it was really awful!! stopped now thank god but for a minute i thought i was gonna be awake all night with it.

Oh that sounds horrible Samzi - do you think it was uterus related or maybe gas/bloating? I tend to feel like that when I'm bloated (but then again I have crohns disease).


----------



## samzi

just updated tmy prev post :)

it was supposed to be implantation yesterday, maybe it was that?


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> just updated tmy prev post :)
> 
> it was supposed to be implantation yesterday, maybe it was that?

To me what I thought was implanation were stretchy, pully feelings going on down there. It seems different for everyone one though so it could well have been :) Ooooooh roll on May 4th :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i didnt get any implantation pains, just the temp dip on 6dpo. i did get some twinges, pulling feelings around 9dpo but they have continued on and off since.


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay i moved up a box on my ticker. :happydance::happydance:


plus we have found my grans cat, she is shut in the neighbours shed so operation rescue bonnie is underway.


----------



## msmith

Hi All,
Been a couple of days since I have caught up with you all.

I have been getting cramps all of today and have had sore nipples since yesterday :blush:. I am trying to remember if these are similar signs of the :witch: approaching. I still have a week to go though. I really should have kept better track of new symptoms after finishing the pill. I am trying not to read too much into it, I suppose only time will tell. Why do they make the symptoms of AF and pregnancy so bl00dy similar :growlmad:

Samzi-not too sure what your pains were all about. Fingers crossed they were implant pains. Hope you are feeling more yourself now.
Beth-glad cat rescue is over. Poor thing being locked in that shed. Bet he was very pleased to be out. Yay, to moving up one spot on your ticker.
Blondie, are ginger nuts not getting even close to helping with the nausea :rofl: I suppose it is all a good sign that your pregnancy is ticking along nicely. 
Daisymum, congrats on the :bfp: 

Anyone up to anything fun this weekend?
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Aww glad they found your nan's cat Beth :) :happydance:

MSmith - didn't have any gingernuts today so had to survive without. Plus DH has read a book that says I should eat less cakes, biscuits and crisps and more fruit, veg and carbs so he is trying to push me down a healthier route :( Somehow I don't think that's going to work :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok im going cold turkey tom and not poas :wacko:

i ve only got 1 cb digi left so gonna save that for mid week in the hope of seeing a 3+

apart from feeling tired and hungry and cramps, i dont have any symptoms, should i be worried that my bbs havent changed?


----------



## daisymum

Thanks MsSmith!

Beth, apart for the cramps and stretchy-pinchy-pulling feelings from the first days and what I estimate was around implantation, and sore bbs, I haven't felt anything either. I keep thinking, hmmmm, "Give me something to work with!" but then know that these will be considered the good days once the tiredness and nausea and vomiting hit. 

It seems like it's just like they say, all these early symptoms just feel like the :witch: is coming.

And Blondie, fruits and veggies are all good, but you can overdo on those too. Someone I know thought she was doing good by eating fruits all day and drinking juices, until the doc warned her you can have too much of a good thing too!


----------



## topazicatzbet

my bbs arent sore though, i bet it will all kick in with avengence and i ll be in agony with them :rofl:

well off to bed now and the :witch: is still off on vaccation, think it will feel a bit more real tom when im actually officially late.


----------



## msmith

Morning ladies,
Congrats Beth for officially being late :happydance: Does it feel more real now?
daisymum, how far along are you?
Blondie, be careful not to get the runs from all that fruit :rofl:

Not much else to tell you all, just sitting tight in this 2ww. Got achy tops of legs and lower abdomen however I can remember these from last month too. It does feel a bit :witch: like. A bit of a dip in the old PMA.

:hug:


----------



## garkat23

My 2 week wait has been somewhat extended!!
Am now on cd32 and still no sign of :witch: but no symptoms of :baby: either!! Getting frustrated now as just want to know whats going on!
Good luck msmith for testing!
Hope everyone else is doing ok!!
:hug: x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

msmith said:


> Congrats Beth for officially being late :happydance: Does it feel more real now?

not really, wish i could poas.

i ve only been at work 4 hrs and im already ready for bed, i could fall asleep at the nursing sation given half the chance.

got to work and most peole know my news, seems my boss has been telling everyone.


----------



## ThatGirl

i'm still left over :(


----------



## samzi

morning ladies.

how are we all?


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Beth for officially being late :happydance: Does it feel more real now?
> 
> not really, wish i could poas.
> 
> i ve only been at work 4 hrs and im already ready for bed, i could fall asleep at the nursing sation given half the chance.
> 
> got to work and most peole know my news, seems my boss has been telling everyone.Click to expand...


Beth I POAS every day for a month (as you can tell) honestly if you need to POAS you go girl!!

also i feel asleep while online at work the other day luckyly i woke myself up a few seconds later ( well it may of been longer you never know)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i dont have any more, think i might go buy some tom


----------



## tori_cottier

ThatGirl said:


> i'm still left over :(

Oh hun i'm sorry, 

Finger Crossed this is your month x x x


----------



## tori_cottier

garkat23 said:


> My 2 week wait has been somewhat extended!!
> Am now on cd32 and still no sign of :witch: but no symptoms of :baby: either!! Getting frustrated now as just want to know whats going on!
> Good luck msmith for testing!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok!!
> :hug: x x x

Oh hun this must be so frustrating for you, Keep up the PMA chick it's not over till the :witch: shows her face.


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> i dont have any more, think i might go buy some tom

Oh my God beth, 

I've just noticed how close to christmas you will be , Oh that makes it more special, x x


----------



## caitlenc

Hey girls, Just popping in to say hello! I'll be home tomorrow and can catch up properly then.

Tori-I am SO thrilled that everything looks good with little George!:happydance:

Beth-That is awful about your friend. Not much you can do but just be there when and if she needs you.:hugs:

Daisymum, welcome to BnB and to the Naughties, and congrats on that :bfp:!!:hugs:

Samzi, hopefully those pains were implantation!:happydance:

Garkat, any sign yet of what's happening??

Blondie, My poor bump buddy, sorry the nausea has gotten you yet again. Eat whatever makes you feel better, hunny, and get lots of rest!:hugs:

:hug: to anyone I've missed!!

I am doing well, have had a lovely break. Nausea hasn't been too bad, BB's still quite sore. Hopefully all is well in there, next scan is 2 weeks from Tuesday.

Have a lovely day, girls!!:hugs:


----------



## daisymum

Thanks Caitlenc.

MrsSmith, I am 4+5 as of today. Haven't POAS in a few days, but still temping everyday to keep me sane until doc appointment this coming week. Might get a digi just to see the word. Does the reading last on digis, or do they eventually fade away?

Good luck to all in the 2ww. Hang in there! As long as you know you did everything you could, what is done is done. That and PMA is what gave me peace and kept me grounded during the 2ww. 

Ah Beth, that kind of tiredness sounds awful. So far it hasn't hit me. Only the tender bbs, which make lying on my back sometimes a balancing act, as they have be just so, or it's torture. And yet, if I am feeling no pain, I have been known to give them a squeeze, just to make sure they still ache:dohh:. Masochism....just another reality in the world of TTCing.


----------



## garkat23

Hi caitlenc
No still in the dark! Still awaiting af and still no sign!
Tested on Tues and got BFN will try again on tues if still no sign but sure she'll be back with a vengance soon
x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

the digis only last about a day then go off


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> the digis only last about a day then go off

Theat's naff for the price they are!!!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i know i wasnt sure when to use my other one, but decieded to wait til mid week in the hope of seeing 3+ rather than having to buy more


----------



## T'elle

hey ladies first off a message for the attention of Samzi!! lol iv only gone and dropped my fone down the loo:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: so i need u to text me (on the same number) cos i havent got your number lol

And also to say im back to TTC and with a vengance!!! :bodyp: im going to opk for 30 days to find my BFP because i think im ov'ing on a diff date to what im supposed to lol!!! so look out Witch!!!!! :witch: :af: your not wanted here!!!! :thumbup:

hope u girls are all A okai!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

love the pma t'elle hope it brings you your bfp.


----------



## T'elle

topazicatzbet said:


> love the pma t'elle hope it brings you your bfp.

Thanks hun me too!! lol its driving me mad now!! to the point wherei cry and think im going to give in and then i think no what the F*!k am i thinking im NOT giving in lol!!! hahaha im on a war path lol xxx:rofl::rofl: where the smiley for lost the plot?


----------



## topazicatzbet

morning all, how is everyone this morning.

not much to report here


----------



## samzi

im okay

watching hollyoaks with tea and digestive biscuits!


----------



## msmith

Good afternoon lovely leftovers.

Well we visited 2 friends this weekend who are both well into their pregnancy. I thought it was going to be a bit gutting but it was fantastic. I was a little jealous but did not feel rubbish about things just that when it is meant to be our turn it will, and how much I am looking forward to that day when we get our :bfp:.

I am thinking of starting a ttc journal just so that I can log what AF/hormone/weird feelings I have in the 2ww so that next month I know what is normal for AF and what is new. Any of you girls have a journal?

Only one more week Samzi and Mumtobewaiting. Keeping fingers crossed the :witch: keeps her distance.

:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i have a journal, start one they are good to keep your thoughts straight


----------



## Blondie

Hello my lovely ladies :) Hope you have all had a nice weekend :)

Been busy shopping, gardening and baking this weekend so only just had time to pop online. Was so so sick yesterday - spent most of the evening speaking to the big white phone but feeling better today thank goodness. Random hormones :(

Beth - I got my 3+ at about 5w3d - think I waited until then to test as wanted to make sure I wasn't disappointed :)

Right better go and get my chocolate, banana and pecan cake out of the oven :) And yes I didn't even let a bit of the uncooked cake mixture near my lips because of the raw eggs :hissy: DH had it all instead :(


----------



## T'elle

Hey im okai, not much to report in with really, had a lovely weekend and its the start of my foretasted fertile days so i've got the opk's on the ready and DH doesn't know its OV so its all good no pressure haha!! lol i think its time to ready set jump for a few days lol and see how it goes. iv'e discovered 27 opks in my fertility bag so im going to test everyday to find out when i ov exactly as im not catching it and i think i may even be ov'ing later on in my cycle! fingers x'd.

Hope everyone is A otay!! xxxx Hugs and kisses xxxx


----------



## garkat23

AF has finally arrived. I am now more confused than ever! 
Really struggling with my PMA at the moment. Feel like i'm constantly disappointed whether it be ovulation, :bfn: or irregular :witch:'s. :hissy:
:hug: to you all
x x


----------



## T'elle

garkat23 said:


> AF has finally arrived. I am now more confused than ever!
> Really struggling with my PMA at the moment. Feel like i'm constantly disappointed whether it be ovulation, :bfn: or irregular :witch:'s. :hissy:
> :hug: to you all
> x x

Aww hunni!!! Hugs to you xxx


----------



## garkat23

Thank t'elle. 
Feeling pretty low at the mo!! But tomorrow is another day!
x x


----------



## T'elle

yeah hun i know what u mean, i just feel like im in a complete loop at the moment!! xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh dear i have a feeling im gonna be one of those ladies who feel sick in the evenings. i feel really sick right now.


----------



## samzi

sorry about AF gar :hugs:

im feeling sick right now but im feeling nothing about this BFP business at the mo. i will never get one again, all the symptoms well so called symptoms and AF ends up turning up anyway. What the point? As you can tell im deff in the mindset of AF is going to come, as always. no matter how many 'symptoms' i get!


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> sorry about AF gar :hugs:
> 
> im feeling sick right now but im feeling nothing about this BFP business at the mo. i will never get one again, all the symptoms well so called symptoms and AF ends up turning up anyway. What the point? As you can tell im deff in the mindset of AF is going to come, as always. no matter how many 'symptoms' i get!

Aww hugs!! :af: for samzi....!! so stay away :witch: lol :hugs:xxx


----------



## samzi

what will be, will be i guess


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Garkat, so sorry the :witch: got you! Hang in there, hunni, it'll happen!

Samzi, give me some PMA, girl!! You'll be getting that :bfp: next week, I just know it!

Sorry the sickness has kicked in, Beth. Sucks, doesn't it??

Blondie, send me some cake!!:rofl::rofl:

T'elle, love the PMA girl!!!

:hug: to you all!


----------



## T'elle

Thanks hun its just got to be done I AM GOING TO TAKE CONTROL!!!!! lol xxxx :hugs: xx


----------



## flowertot

hi girls hope you are all well. 

well im on cd13/14 (its now after midnight) got a nice dark line on opk this afternoon. not :sex: for about 4 days and will now only have chance in the morning as DH is asleep. i'm worried that it will be too late but only time will tell i guess and i will get a better idea when ff pinpoints ov. will just have to wait and see. thats all us girls seem to do ttc, waiting, waiting and more waiting!!!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Wow - 10 weeks today :happydance::happydance: that's 25% of pregnancy over with :rofl: - gosh it seems ages since that :bfp: Had another couple of days of nasty sickness but just focusing on getting over the 12w mark now which is only 2 weeks away :happydance::happydance:

Topazicatz - I'm worse in the evenings as a rule, hope it doesn't get you too badly :hugs: - but a great sign that hormones are running riot and bean is settling in for the long haul :)

Caitlenc - I don't think cake will post well out to states :rofl: - it is very nice though, had 2 pieces last night :) Congrats on hittings 10weeks to you aswell :happydance:

Flowertot - good luck with catching the eggy, I thought I was too late when I got my :bfp: - just make sure you get some troops up there asap :)

Garkat - sorry :witch: arrived :hugs: , try and keep that PMA going, you WILL get that :bfp: soon I promise :)

T'elle and Samzi - keep going with the PMA girls :)


----------



## samzi

grats hun :happydance:

not that ive got my BFP yet, but when you got yours and your m/c from the last preg date came..how did you feel? If i get mine this month, i am shit scared of it all going wrong again :cry:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, sorry i have not been about the last week or so but i was getting a bit stressed out with the whole TTC thing so i have had a little break. Not stressing over every little thing and enjoying a bit of a drink has really helped with the 2WW.

Beth - Thats great news about your :bfp: really over the moon for you :happydance: also sorry about your friends bad news that must have been rough xxx

Samzi & Mrs - I am right there with you and just want to see that :bfp: again AF is not welcome at our doors!

Flowertot - Good luck getting the egg lots of BDing going on in your house!

T'elle - Sorry to hear what happened and loving the PMA :hugs:

Blondie - Wow 10 weeks! Wont be long until you venture into the 2nd tri and the glowing stage bet you can't wait xxx

As for me i really didn't hold out much hope this month as my body didn't give the signs of OV my CP was never very high and open but my temps did go up. We olny BDed twice around ov so i was really down in the dumps (hence the break). Now i am a bit more positive as my temps are quite high and FF thinks my chart is looking good. AF id due on thursday ( i OVed early) so i only have a few days to wait and see. Here is my chart if anyone wants a look.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## topazicatzbet

razcox your chart looks good, that could be an implantation dip on 8dpo
fx for you hun


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats on 10 weeks blondie and cait.

im exactly 5 weeks behind you. 5 weeks today :happydance::happydance:

im working nights this week and not looking forward to them one bit.


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Morning all, sorry i have not been about the last week or so but i was getting a bit stressed out with the whole TTC thing so i have had a little break. Not stressing over every little thing and enjoying a bit of a drink has really helped with the 2WW.
> 
> Beth - Thats great news about your :bfp: really over the moon for you :happydance: also sorry about your friends bad news that must have been rough xxx
> 
> Samzi & Mrs - I am right there with you and just want to see that :bfp: again AF is not welcome at our doors!
> 
> Flowertot - Good luck getting the egg lots of BDing going on in your house!
> 
> T'elle - Sorry to hear what happened and loving the PMA :hugs:
> 
> Blondie - Wow 10 weeks! Wont be long until you venture into the 2nd tri and the glowing stage bet you can't wait xxx
> 
> As for me i really didn't hold out much hope this month as my body didn't give the signs of OV my CP was never very high and open but my temps did go up. We olny BDed twice around ov so i was really down in the dumps (hence the break). Now i am a bit more positive as my temps are quite high and FF thinks my chart is looking good. AF id due on thursday ( i OVed early) so i only have a few days to wait and see. Here is my chart if anyone wants a look.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

Oooh that chart is looking promising Razcox - fingers x'd you get that :bfp: later this week :)


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> grats hun :happydance:
> 
> not that ive got my BFP yet, but when you got yours and your m/c from the last preg date came..how did you feel? If i get mine this month, i am shit scared of it all going wrong again :cry:

I was pretty much terrified - me and DH didn't really get excited at all initially this time round, it was only once we got the scan at 7w5d that I started to relax a little.

I think everyone who has had a previous mc holds their breath for the entire first trimester, I've pretty much been going week by week now and the end if finally in sight but it's definitely been a stressful few weeks :(


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies, 

I hope you are all well, I really do like this time of the month as you guys are coming close to testing which in reality helps mine and Blondies addiction lol

I know it's really frustrating for you guys when your in the 2WW but when your BFP comes i promise you'll not give the 2WW a second throught honestly

I'm also loveing all this PMA thats rattling about!

Blondies congrats on the 10 week mark, When i went for a scan for George they moved me on to 8.5 weeks so I'm now 9.2 which is strange as i use to always go by your chart but 1 week less, 

Beth hun, over the last week i have felt ill through out the day and night and it comes and goes which is a little frustraing, But for the fist time ever i got it this morning first thing and i can honestly say if there is a best time to get it, it in the everning, It is as blondie says a really good sign that bean is settling in to there new home 

Caitlenc, Hope your well chick and it's nice to see you had a good break!

To all the lovelys PMA all the way for you guys 

Love tori


----------



## samzi

my PMA has gone on holiday


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> my PMA has gone on holiday

Ohh let hope its a short break then samzi! honestly hun i really didn't feel PG and through i was heading for a BFN if you look back on my threads, They pop up when you least expect it honestly,


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my lovelies!!:hugs:

Razcox, welcome back! Sounds like things are promising this month, can't wait until you test!!:happydance:

Blondie, congrats on 10 weeks! I can't believe we are only 2 weeks away from 12 weeks!!:happydance:

:hug: to all the rest of you!!

Well, i am back to work today, which is always hard after a vacation week, but it just brings me that much closer to my 12 week scan!:happydance:

My nausea seems to have come back yesterday, so we'll see how today goes.

Hope all of you have a fab day!!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

im not feeling sad about this cycle. i have accepted the fact that this wont be it for me


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> im not feeling sad about this cycle. i have accepted the fact that this wont be it for me

aww big hugs hun!! :hug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samzi

omg :rofl:

i have TERRIBLE wind today :rofl:

it really is bad


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> omg :rofl:
> 
> i have TERRIBLE wind today :rofl:
> 
> it really is bad

LOL, as shameful as it is thats a really good sign! :blush:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Well i ve bitten the bullet and booked an early scan :happydance:

2 weeks and 2 days til i get to see kitten. :happydance:


----------



## samzi

nice one! :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> Well i ve bitten the bullet and booked an early scan :happydance:
> 
> 2 weeks and 2 days til i get to see kitten. :happydance:

Wow... I can't wait to see little kitten!!
Well, I'm back to symptom spotting.... my skin is far too good for just having done 2 weeks of nights, and again, I just feel different!!! 

Are u joining us for a May 4th test Razcox? Sometimes a break works wonders!!! :hugs:
Incidentily, I have started a thread for those of us testing on the 4th, as interested in how many were using the opportunity of a bank holiday.

No more gossip here on the goings on in the street/culd e sac, he has moved one of his cars into his garden and has taken all the reg plate and stuff off... think it may just be that :dohh:


----------



## samzi

oooh *goes to find said thread*


----------



## msmith

Evening.
MIL arrives tomorrow for a few days so that should keep my mind of testing. Had cramps last week and a bit of nausea around ovulation with the hormone rush but as of Sunday-nothing. Trying not to think about it too much but that is easier said than done. Just got to think we did our best this month, but at the end of the day that still might not be enough-what is the statistic, 25% chance for each cycle in your 20's?

Keep up the PMA Samzi.
I will have a nose at your thread mumtobewaiting, I like the idea.
Blondie, Caitlenc and Beth-congrats on another week gone.
Good to hear from you again Razcox.
Sorry for missing people.

Keeping those fingers crossed for all ladies in the 2ww.
:hug:


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> Well i ve bitten the bullet and booked an early scan :happydance:
> 
> 2 weeks and 2 days til i get to see kitten. :happydance:

Oooh so exciting :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Samzi - when i was having my DD i didn't get any symptoms at all until i was about 7 weeks preg so don't worry you might still get your :bfp:

congrats to Blondie and Caitlen on hitting the 10 week mark. 

Got a very very strong line on opk today. is was so much darker than the control line, it shocked me!

Got some :sex: in this morning and think i might jump DH tonight to give us a good chance.

i'm about to enter the 2ww, yay! just got to wait for ff to pinpoint ov. 

Blondie - please put me down for testing on 10th May, oh and please can you remove the :bfp: you have for me on the front page :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Evening.
> MIL arrives tomorrow for a few days so that should keep my mind of testing.

I think my parents are throwing rather large hints at coming back up either this weekend or next... have told them I haven't a clue what am working yet.... but forgot to ask which weekend they meant :rofl:


----------



## T'elle

Just thought id update you ladies on this :D
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/lowred666/IMG_0764.jpg

I dont know about you but i think those lines are gorgeous!!! hehe we BD last night and im going to BD in the next 24 hours too!! :) fingers crossed!!:happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:


----------



## msmith

T'elle said:


> Just thought id update you ladies on this :D
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/lowred666/IMG_0764.jpg
> 
> I dont know about you but i think those lines are gorgeous!!! hehe we BD last night and im going to BD in the next 24 hours too!! :) fingers crossed!!:happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:

I think you should be very proud of those lines. 
Someone is ovulating!!!


----------



## msmith

Mum2bewaiting said:


> msmith said:
> 
> 
> Evening.
> MIL arrives tomorrow for a few days so that should keep my mind of testing.
> 
> I think my parents are throwing rather large hints at coming back up either this weekend or next... have told them I haven't a clue what am working yet.... but forgot to ask which weekend they meant :rofl:Click to expand...

I suppose it is better that they visit now rather than over ovulation! :rofl:

Sorry for being stupid but can't find your 4th May testing thread. Can you direct me. Ta


----------



## T'elle

msmith said:


> T'elle said:
> 
> 
> Just thought id update you ladies on this :D
> https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g176/lowred666/IMG_0764.jpg
> 
> I dont know about you but i think those lines are gorgeous!!! hehe we BD last night and im going to BD in the next 24 hours too!! :) fingers crossed!!:happydance::rofl::rofl::rofl::blush:
> 
> I think you should be very proud of those lines.
> Someone is ovulating!!!Click to expand...

Hehe Thanks hun!! fingers crossed we get a BFP along the way lol xxx


----------



## samzi

you so will!

:happydance: oh i cant wait for you to get yours! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## T'elle

yes and u maddam!!!! :) xxxxxx


----------



## flowertot

T'elle i got my positive opk yesterday and today so we will ov around the same time. we can symptom spot together!


----------



## T'elle

ooo yay!!! :) hehe i got mine on CD11 which is strange for me i had it on cd 19 before xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck catching those eggs t'elle and flowertot.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/126221-may-4th-us-7-days-go.html

Does this work Msmith, am a bit of a technophob, otherwise search through my posts :)

I never got lines like that T'elle, they are sound lines.... enjoy them!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

whoops, think have got my days muddled on countdown to pregancy :dohh:


----------



## samzi

morning ladies


----------



## Razcox

Beth - Cant wait to see the little kitten :hug: you must be sooooo excited.

Mumtobewaiting - I ov'ed early so i will be testing on thursday as thats when AF is due. FF has has given me 72pts, didn't even get that when i WAS preggers! 

Good look to all hoping to catch the egg lots of babydust comming your way xxx

Here is my chart if anyone wants a looksie. Temp still high, CP high and closed and CM creamy and a fair bit of it as well.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Razcox said:


> Beth - Cant wait to see the little kitten :hug: you must be sooooo excited.
> 
> Mumtobewaiting - I ov'ed early so i will be testing on thursday as thats when AF is due. FF has has given me 72pts, didn't even get that when i WAS preggers!
> 
> Good look to all hoping to catch the egg lots of babydust comming your way xxx
> 
> Here is my chart if anyone wants a looksie. Temp still high, CP high and closed and CM creamy and a fair bit of it as well.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

:cry: I've only got 50 points this month :hissy:
DH has already been on the phone this morning thou, asking me if I "have peed on one of those things yet?" !!!!

I feel really sick, but have a feeling it is more to do with the fact my body is telling me that I really should be in bed, not going to work for a late shift the day after I finish nights :hissy::hissy: I have started with IBS again, which I haven't had for a while.... hhmmmm


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Things still plodding along here - no scan date from hospital yet but hoping it will arrive any day now :happydance: - if it hasn't arrived by next Tuesday I will have to ring and chase it.

Razcox - chart looking good there - fingers x'd for Thursday :) You are following my patterns exactly so far with mc, one month, early ovulation so next thing to copy is that :bfp:

T'elle and Flowertot - good luck catching that eggy :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Beth - Cant wait to see the little kitten :hug: you must be sooooo excited.
> 
> Mumtobewaiting - I ov'ed early so i will be testing on thursday as thats when AF is due. FF has has given me 72pts, didn't even get that when i WAS preggers!
> 
> Good look to all hoping to catch the egg lots of babydust comming your way xxx
> 
> Here is my chart if anyone wants a looksie. Temp still high, CP high and closed and CM creamy and a fair bit of it as well.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762
> 
> :cry: I've only got 50 points this month :hissy:
> DH has already been on the phone this morning thou, asking me if I "have peed on one of those things yet?" !!!!
> 
> I feel really sick, but have a feeling it is more to do with the fact my body is telling me that I really should be in bed, not going to work for a late shift the day after I finish nights :hissy::hissy: I have started with IBS again, which I haven't had for a while.... hhmmmmClick to expand...

Don't worry about the points, it only gave me 48pts the month i was preggers!

Blondie - Really hope i copy your pattern this month, last month on CD 12 my temps dropped like a stone but they seem steady and high so far . . .Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## samzi

morning ladies. how are we all?


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my lovelies!:hugs:

Beth, can't wait to see a piccie of the lil' pusskins!!:happydance::happydance:

T'elle, awesome lines!!:happydance:

Hope everyone's temps stay up---I think we're in for a bumper crop of :bfp:'s this month!!!:happydance:

I am feeling pretty good this morning. I ordered a home doppler which should arrive today,, so I'm hoping to hear the seahorse's heartbeat tonight!:happydance:

Hope all of you have a wonderful day!!:hug:


----------



## T'elle

i love my lines!! hehe  what a crap day outside today its tippin down and soooo gloomy :( xxx


----------



## samzi

did you jump hubs last night? :D


----------



## T'elle

No :( he had rlli bad earache and toothache love him...but it wont be dinner on the table when he gets in tonight lmao :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: xx


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Good Morning, my lovelies!:hugs:
> 
> Beth, can't wait to see a piccie of the lil' pusskins!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> T'elle, awesome lines!!:happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone's temps stay up---I think we're in for a bumper crop of :bfp:'s this month!!!:happydance:
> 
> I am feeling pretty good this morning. I ordered a home doppler which should arrive today,, so I'm hoping to hear the seahorse's heartbeat tonight!:happydance:
> 
> Hope all of you have a wonderful day!!:hug:

Oooh lucky you getting a doppler :happydance: I'm still undecided, DH says no but he doesn't like heartbeats (even his own makes him feel sick :rofl: ) so I don't think he likes the idea of listening to another heartbeat inside me. I think I might hold out on the doppler and wait for me to start feeling bubs instead :) (Though knowing DH that will probably make him feel sick aswell :rofl: ) VERY tempted though but think I would just become obsessive :)


----------



## caitlenc

Yeah, I know I might not hear the HB for awhile yet, but DH loved the idea, so we went ahead and got one. Hopefully I can find it quickly...:blush:


----------



## samzi

if you cant DO NOT worry :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

afternoon ladies.

well i hate working night shifts as it is but night shifts and pregnancy dont mix

well i caved this afternoon and did my last digi, it only said 2-3 weeks but seen as im on the verge of 3 weeks im not worried by this. im gonna buy another one to do fri/sat so i can see that 3 +


----------



## samzi

:)


----------



## Razcox

Well i am getting all obsessed again, just went to the loo (at work) and my CP is still really high. This has got to be good as normally by 12dpo my CP is quite low and i can bearly touch it at the min. :happydance:

Going to buy some tests from ASDA tonight as we have to go there anyway . . .


----------



## topazicatzbet

i used asda tests, they are really good

got everything crossed for you hun. come on sticky bean.


----------



## samzi

oooh raz! you gonna test?! :D


----------



## T'elle

Hey ladiessss!!! As u already know i got a pos opk 24 hours ago to be exact, and haven't managed to BD yet hubs is due home 6pm, have i missed my chance? :( i just did an opk and there was only one line :( xxx


----------



## Razcox

T'elle said:


> Hey ladiessss!!! As u already know i got a pos opk 24 hours ago to be exact, and haven't managed to BD yet hubs is due home 6pm, have i missed my chance? :( i just did an opk and there was only one line :( xxx

I wouldn't worry as i always get a +opk at least the day before OV and on the day i do OV the OPK's only have a faint line. Make sure to jump your DH tonight and tomorrow and i bet you will catch that egg. Do you temp? and what is that doing?


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> oooh raz! you gonna test?! :D

Will try to hold out testing tomorrow (though if my temps are high i may crack!) but will be testing on tuesday without a doubt :happydance:


----------



## T'elle

aww thanks hun!! i hope i haven't missed it, no im not temping, i think i should but then id get all confused most probs!! lol xx


----------



## Razcox

T'elle said:


> aww thanks hun!! i hope i haven't missed it, no im not temping, i think i should but then id get all confused most probs!! lol xx

It was a bit confusing at first but then once you get the hang of it its really useful and has helped me to understand my cycle much better. I must admit though without FF i would be lost!


----------



## T'elle

Aww thats okai then i just text samzi as backup lol i always run to when im panicking her love her lol!!! i should be ok then as long as i BD tonight wooooooo xxxx


----------



## T'elle

:O i've just noticed my team naughties has gone missing off my sig! :O noooooooooooooooo x


----------



## msmith

Hiya,
Not feeling it too much today. Had a batch of deep aches which remind me of AF arriving. Need some PMA, but only time has the answers.
My boobs do feel a bit more solid, but not 100% sure that is not my imagination. Ahhhh this 2ww is killing me more than normal!

Mumtobewaiting, thanks for the link to your thread. I will be keeping an eye on everyone's results. Fingers crossed for a mass :bfp: result.
T'Elle, hope your DH was painfree this evening and you have squeezed in some BD'ing before dinner :rofl:
Samzi, how are you holding up these last few days before testing. Any signs of the :witch:
Caitlenc, how exciting about the Doppler. Does your DH like gadgets. Mine does and I can imagine he may go a little bit mad with all the crazy pregnancy/baby gadgets out there. Just have to get that :bfp: first!
Razcox, ohhh first to test out of us Leftovers. Good luck for Thursday!
Blondie, glad all is coming along fine with bean.

:hug:


----------



## samzi

nope no signs yet. she will come though, i know she will x


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> nope no signs yet. she will come though, i know she will x

Have you got any early preg symptoms?


----------



## samzi

well ive been feeling crappy since ov really. had awful tum pains and backache on thurs, which was implanatation day - dunno if its related but yeah. If i get BFP ths cycle (which i highly doubt!) il deff post my 'symptoms' then :rofl:


----------



## msmith

Can we wait until Monday!!!!!! It will be bl00dy hard.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Can we wait until Monday!!!!!! It will be bl00dy hard.

YES WE CAN :rofl::rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Raz, TEST TEST TEST!!! I just know you're preggers!!!:happydance:

MsSmith, yes, DH loves gadgets! My doppler arrived, and I tried for a few minutes. Got my own HB and what I think was my placenta (whooshing sound), but no baby yet. Not at all worried, though, as still pretty early on. May try again when DH arrives home, as thinking he may just have the magic touch!!:rofl::rofl:

:hug:to all of you in the TWW, I remember how difficult it was.


----------



## samzi

that seems like aggggeees ago now!


----------



## flowertot

Hi girls. can i just say that you 4th may testers have got such great will power! 

Razcox - good luck for thurs, i think you will get that :bfp:

T'elle - i think i'm o'ing today. don't think you will miss it as you ov 12 to 36 hours after the surge and then the eggy lives for 24 hours after that so don't worry.

Caitlen - a doppler, how cool. don't think i would get one as i'd never get any of my housework done!

tomorrow is the start of another 2ww for me. going to try to keep as busy as possible.


----------



## samzi

denial definetly helps while in the TWW!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

flowertot said:


> Hi girls. can i just say that you 4th may testers have got such great will power!

I cannot sleep, ache all over (boy do my (. )( .) hurt) and wanna test in the morning :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## T'elle

well we managed to get BD tonight and we also BD day before yest which is good fingers crossed now :) gd luck Raz and mum2be xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

T'elle said:


> well we managed to get BD tonight and we also BD day before yest which is good fingers crossed now :) gd luck Raz and mum2be xxxxxx

good luck hun. hope you catch that egg.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mum2bewaiting said:


> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. can i just say that you 4th may testers have got such great will power!
> 
> I cannot sleep, ache all over (boy do my (. )( .) hurt) and wanna test in the morning :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: cant wait til test day, bfp for my bump buddy please


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

I'm getting poas withdrawal symptoms here :rofl: - I CAN'T wait until May the 4th :test: :test: :test: :)

Razcox - dying to see whether you tested this morning, I'm so hoping you get a :bfp: - got everything crossed for you and I told bubs to cross everything of his aswell :)

Caitlenc - good luck on finding HB but don't be disappointed if you don't find it for a couple of weeks. Maybe your seahorse is a bit camera shy :) 

Well still no letter with a scan date yet and dying to know when it is - my parents are coming up to visit on 13th May for a few days (end of week12) so I'm hoping I'll have had it by then and can tell them about baby. I'm ready to burst now - so desperate to tell people :) Thank goodness I can talk to all you guys about it as it's driving me mad keeping it a secret from everyone else :rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Only one day until testing now . . . 

T'elle - Glad you managed to get a bit of BDing in! As my OH says it only takes the once to catch the egg. fingers crossed for you this month xxx

Cait - My DH loves gadets too so i guess we will have lots of baby gagets when we get that :bfp: again.

Samzi, Mrs and mumtobe - Goodluck for monday only 4 days and counting now . . . 

As for me, well i had a bit of a temp drop to 36.80 but its still quite high and my CP is very high and closed still. CM is creamy and had a lot of heartburn over the last few days which i don't normally get. Also i POAS, all be it an OPK, and got a faint line this morning so looking quite good for tomorrow :happydance:

Here is my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## samzi

morning

:witch: due today and im armed and ready!


----------



## Blondie

Razcox - how on earth are you managing to hold out on testing so far? You have so much more willpower than me :rofl:

Samzi - ooh fingers x'd :witch: stays away :)


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Razcox - how on earth are you managing to hold out on testing so far? You have so much more willpower than me :rofl:
> 
> Samzi - ooh fingers x'd :witch: stays away :)

LOL, well the ASDA tests i brought say no to test until the day AF is due so i am waiting as i dont want to get a faulse negative . . .


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

topazicatzbet said:


> Mum2bewaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowertot said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. can i just say that you 4th may testers have got such great will power!
> 
> I cannot sleep, ache all over (boy do my (. )( .) hurt) and wanna test in the morning :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: cant wait til test day, bfp for my bump buddy pleaseClick to expand...

Well, I haven't tested, yay, thought about it, but am spotty already so think i'm out. Still a bit achey and have got earache which i get when i'm really tired. also very crampy last night, which is way too early for me which is a bit confusing :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
WHY DIDN'T I PEE :hissy::hissy::hissy:
I'm definately hormonal this morning and have only just got up!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> morning
> 
> :witch: due today and im armed and ready!

stay away :witch: (any sign of her????)


----------



## garkat23

How's it going Samzi?
Has anyone used a clearblue fertility monitor? Have just bought one and wondering if anyone had any advice! Really hope it works for me!
x x


----------



## Razcox

garkat23 said:


> How's it going Samzi?
> Has anyone used a clearblue fertility monitor? Have just bought one and wondering if anyone had any advice! Really hope it works for me!
> x x

Beth had one and it seems to have worked quite well for her as she got her :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## garkat23

Brilliant thanks, feel like OPK's didn't work for me so hoping this will!!
Am trying a PMA approach this month!! 
x x


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my Lovelies!!:hugs:

Razcox, I can't wait for tomorrow when you test!!!! Come on, :bfp:!!:happydance:

Samzi, and sign of :witch: yet? Fingers Xed she stays far away!

Blondie, hope that scan comes soon, and before Mum comes to see you!:hugs: I don't know how you keep from telling people, I've blabbed to everybody!:rofl::rofl:

Mum2be and the rest of the 4th testers, I can't believe you are still holding out! I would never make it!:rofl:

Garkat, I used CBFM, and loved it! Takes all the guesswork out. My best advice is to make sure you BD during BOTH High and Peak readings, as much as you can. We went at it with a vengeance the month I got my :bfp:!

Tori, my girl, where are you? Hope all is okay, I miss you!:hugs:
:hug:To all of you!!!!


----------



## samzi

still no sign of her. isnt cm supposed to dry up before af? i still have lotiony type stuff!


----------



## garkat23

Thanks Caitlenc, really hoping this works. How many cycles did you use it for before you got your BFP?
x x x


----------



## caitlenc

Okay, now for my update.

We weren't able to consistently find seahorse's heartbeat last night, although we got several readings around 160-167 bpm, but not consistent enough to register, and we couldn't actually hear it. I'm not at all worried, but I'm putting it away and will try again in a week. :happydance:

Am quite nauseous this morning, which is a shame as it had gotten better over the last week. Ugh, hormones!:hissy::hissy: But I guess that means Seahorse is snuggled in there!

Hope you all have a fabulous day!!:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

garkat23 said:


> Thanks Caitlenc, really hoping this works. How many cycles did you use it for before you got your BFP?
> x x x

I got my :bfp: on my 3rd cycle using it, but I know lots of girls who got it even more quickly than that. Good luck! Just remember, it can take a cycle or two to get to know your cycles, so be patient (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## Razcox

:cry: Think i might be out this month, just went to the loo and pinky CM :hissy: AF just comes with no warning now as my CP is still high :hissy:


----------



## samzi

:hugs: hopefully shes playing tricks


----------



## caitlenc

Razcox said:


> :cry: Think i might be out this month, just went to the loo and pinky CM :hissy: AF just comes with no warning now as my CP is still high :hissy:

Could be a late implantation bleed, hunni. You're not out until :witch: shows her face good and proper! Fingers Xed for you, sweetie!:hug:


----------



## Razcox

caitlenc said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Think i might be out this month, just went to the loo and pinky CM :hissy: AF just comes with no warning now as my CP is still high :hissy:
> 
> Could be a late implantation bleed, hunni. You're not out until :witch: shows her face good and proper! Fingers Xed for you, sweetie!:hug:Click to expand...

I hope so or this is a REALLY short 26 day cycle! Not felt anymore leaking or cramps so will wait and see.


----------



## Blondie

Fingers x'd it is just an implantation bleed Razcox and :witch: stays away :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Razcox said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Razcox - how on earth are you managing to hold out on testing so far? You have so much more willpower than me :rofl:
> 
> Samzi - ooh fingers x'd :witch: stays away :)
> 
> LOL, well the ASDA tests i brought say no to test until the day AF is due so i am waiting as i dont want to get a faulse negative . . .Click to expand...

i used the asda test on 10dpo and got my bfp!


----------



## topazicatzbet

garkat23 i used the cbfm, its very easy to use, a little tip is once you get your peak reading you can keep putting in the same stick as its programmed to give you another peak day a high day and a low day automatically, that way you save sticks.


----------



## Razcox

Well unless my Temp drops like a stone or AF comes in full flow i will test in the morning . . .Not holding out much hope now though :(


----------



## garkat23

Fingers crossed Razcox!!
Thanks for the advice Beth x x


----------



## samzi

still no :witch: for me ladies


----------



## msmith

Hiya Ladies,
I was certain that my (.)(.) were larger this morning but think they may have deflated my this afternoon :rofl: what is going on???

Razcox-soo hoping :witch: does not arrive. we need you to test tomorrow and start the :bfp: trend!
Samzi-my CM is also more than normal and a bit yellow/lotiony. God, I love too Symptom spot, even if it makes me more crazy!!!
Caitlenc-good luck for next week and reusing your doppler. I'm sure you will find that heartbeat soon.
Blondie-fingers crossed that your scan date will come in the post soon.
Beth-how are you feeling?
Mumtobe and Samzi-we can do it. I think :witch: will strike before Monday but will stay positive.
:hug:


----------



## flowertot

hope its not the :witch: for you Razcox. good luck for tomorrow, i got a :bfp: with an asda test on 10 dpo too.


----------



## garkat23

samzi said:


> still no :witch: for me ladies

Fingers crossed for you x x


----------



## msmith

I think I need to POAS or I will go mad. 
Is it worth me peeing on a OPK, will it prove anything?


----------



## topazicatzbet

msmith - im fine thanks for asking, although my laptop died today and i spent ages on hold to the company that i have warrenty with and in the end had to give up to come to work.
i do have another laptop but it is very slow so if im not around much over the next week thats why.

you could pee on a opk, they can give lines if preg, but they dont recommend using them as pregnancy tests.
i did this week and my line was darker than the control line.


----------



## msmith

I have some upper leg aches now. Think it may be over for me this month :hissy:

Thanks Beth for the OPK advice.


----------



## Freyasmum

Good morning ladies. I haven't posted in a while, but have been reading from time to time to catch up with everyone's news.
Samzi & Razcox, I hope the :witch: doesn't get you
Beth, I'm pleased to see you're feeling well. So exciting to have an early scan - I'm not sure we can do that here.

I hope everyone else is doing well. Good luck to all the May 4th testers... I am not going to join you :(. The :witch: was a week late for me this month, and I'm kinda expecting her on Monday... If she's a no-show then I think I should wait at least a few days before testing.

I just had the most fantastic news from my cousin. She's been TTC for the longest time, and has just got her :bfp: after her first round of IVF!!! I am SO incredibly happy for her. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Freyasmum - what fantastic news about your friend :happydance: , I'm sure your :bfp: won't be far behind.

May the 4th girls - I can't believe you are all still holding out - I can't wait until Monday :happydance:

Samzi - oooh hope the :witch: stays away :)

Caitlenc - keep us posted on doppler usage - I spoke to DH about one last night and he said the thought just made him feel sick so we won't be getting one. Have you ever known anyone to be scared of a heartbeat :rofl: God knows what he will be like in labour :rofl:

Tori - haven't seen you for a while - hope things are ok? :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

oooh and now for my little update :happydance:

Well I got home last night and my scan appointment was waiting for me, I'm a bit disappointed though as its ages and ages to wait. It's on
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
May 1st at 11.30am

ie TOMORROW :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

If everything is ok tomorrow is it then ok to start telling everyone do you think?


----------



## Razcox

Yeah blondie thats great news xxxxxxx I would say it would be safe to tell people after the scan. So excited for you :happydance:

I think AF showed up last night as it was full flow but still a pale wartery red. Now very confused though as my temp has gone up this morning and my CP is still high and closed . . . Here is my chart not taking into account the bleeding:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

Looks pretty good but then i have cramps and blood so i am not sure what to make of it all. If my temps are still high tomorrow and Sat then i will still take a HPT to to confirm if i am out or not. My Nan had a normal AF when she was preggers with my Mum and then had a normal AF on month 3 so it does run in my family . . . .


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> Yeah blondie thats great news xxxxxxx I would say it would be safe to tell people after the scan. So excited for you :happydance:
> 
> I think AF showed up last night as it was full flow but still a pale wartery red. Now very confused though as my temp has gone up this morning and my CP is still high and closed . . . Here is my chart not taking into account the bleeding:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762
> 
> Looks pretty good but then i have cramps and blood so i am not sure what to make of it all. If my temps are still high tomorrow and Sat then i will still take a HPT to to confirm if i am out or not. My Nan had a normal AF when she was preggers with my Mum and then had a normal AF on month 3 so it does run in my family . . . .

Hmmm if you discount the bleed then chart still looks good Razcox - and it is very common for people to still have AF while pg and if it runs in your family then maybe you are still in for this month :) Fingers x'd the bleed stops and you get that :bfp:


----------



## samzi

well :witch: didnt get me in the night, so we will see how today goes

ooh blondie, thats fab:happydance:


----------



## samzi

my god its dead! where is everyone?!

still no sign of :witch: and im still getitng that cm..not sure what to think..


----------



## Blondie

I'm just sitting here in a daydream :rofl:

Creamy CM and no :witch: is a good sign Samzi - fingers x'd for May 4th :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, ladies!:hugs:

Raz, hopefully it's a strong implantation bleed, or you're one of those ladies who get AF when preggers! Fingers Xed for you, hunny!:hugs:

Samzi, ooh, hopefully :witch: has gone away for good--or at least for the next 9 months!:happydance:

MsSmith, any news from the :witch:?

Freyasmum, welcome back, we missed you!:hugs:

Blondie, ooh, so excited to hear about your scan!! I know it will go great. I definitely think you can tell people after the scan. 10 weeks is a big milestone, chances of miscarriage drops sunstatially at that time. :happydance::happydance:

:hug:to those I missed!!


----------



## caitlenc

Now for my update:blush:

Well, my nausea came back with a vengeance yesterday, as did my hormones. I was cranky and tearful all day long, even left work early to come home and rest, as I felt so crap! :hissy::hissy:

Seems better this morning, so hopefully today will be a better day!:happydance:

Now I'm just counting down the days until my 12 week scan, so I know everything is continuing to go well...I start to get nervous after a couple of weeks without seeing the seahorse swimming around in there!

Hope all of you ladies have a fantastic day!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Now for my update:blush:
> 
> Well, my nausea came back with a vengeance yesterday, as did my hormones. I was cranky and tearful all day long, even left work early to come home and rest, as I felt so crap! :hissy::hissy:
> 
> Seems better this morning, so hopefully today will be a better day!:happydance:
> 
> Now I'm just counting down the days until my 12 week scan, so I know everything is continuing to go well...I start to get nervous after a couple of weeks without seeing the seahorse swimming around in there!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies have a fantastic day!:hug:

Completely with you on the random nausea Caitlenc :)

I was throwing up last night - it's so unpredictable, I can go a few days feeling fine and then suddenly feel absolutely crap again. Makes planning anything difficult as just don't know whether going to be a good day or a bad day :)


----------



## samzi

still no :witch: :happydance:

if she doesnt appear tomorrow then i am officially late!!! (my cycles are sometimes 30d, sometimes 31) last :witch: was on 31st march!


----------



## caitlenc

Fingers Xed for you, Samzi!!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fx samzi, stay away :witch: we want a :bfp: for samzi

razcox, FX it is just AF While :bfp: sounds promising if it runs in the family.

Blondie, OMG talk about short notice for your scan, cant wait to see mini blondie, and yes i would tell the world after the scan.

i couldnt wait that long, everyone knows my news now. (apart from my gran, she will be too upset if anything happens)

cait cant wait til you get a date for your scan, sorry about the nausea but its all a good sign.

:hug: to everyone else

nothing to report here really, im going to see my best friend today for the first time since her miscarriage. bit nervous about seeing her as dont want her to be upset.

will be glad when tonights night shift is over and done with i know it sounds silly but i cant help worry that my body clock being thrown out of sink will upset kitten.


----------



## msmith

I am feeling rotten today-think I may have a chest infection. I hate being ill. I am a rubbish patient. To make it worse my lower abdomen and upper legs are aching like hell. I am also not sure whether my (.)(.)'s hurt or whether it is my chest infection. i think AF is just round the corner. Just feel pretty crappy. Very little PMA here. Sorry ladies you don't want to hear me moan on.

Samzi, Fab news that the :witch: has not reared her head. Any AF aches or are you feeling pretty positive?
Blonde-roll on tomorrow. You will have a fab photo to show friends and family over the BH weekend.
Razcox-bloody :witch: playing games. I hope it is still a :bfp: for you though.
Caitenc-sorry you are feeling rubbish, but all good signs I suppose.
Beth, hope it all went ok with your friend today. I'm sure she was so pleased to see you.
Mumtobewaiting, any sign of the :witch:? Hope not.
Freyasmum, good to hear from you.
:hug: to all


----------



## samzi

well tmi but my cm has changed from a white lotiony colour to slightly brown which means shes on her way and will probably be here in the middle of the night.

im happy about it, cos i knew all along i wasnt :happydance: plus i want to make a holiday baby when we go away in a few weeks :D

i did three tests to prove it and they were neg :happydance:


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> well tmi but my cm has changed from a white lotiony colour to slightly brown which means shes on her way and will probably be here in the middle of the night.
> 
> Im happy about it, cos i knew all along i wasnt :happydance: Plus i want to make a holiday baby when we go away in a few weeks :d
> 
> i did three tests to prove it and they were neg :happydance:

you tested!!!!!!


----------



## samzi

cos i knew af was coming :D


----------



## msmith

Well the timing of your holiday is perfect for making that baby.
Sorry that AF got you but glad you are so upbeat and roll on next month.

I doubt I will actually make it to the 4th. Not that I will fold and test but that the :witch: will swoop in first. Trying really hard to stay positive but it is soooooooo hard.


----------



## garkat23

You never know Msmith it could be your turn. When is AF due to show up??

topazicatzbet sorry think i may have asked this already either on this or another thread how long were you using CBFM? You were temping this month though too weren't you?
Do you think it will matter me not temping, it's just impossible with work. Just want to make sure I'm doing everything possible this month. 

Any tips anyone else??

x x x x


----------



## samzi

*goes to loo to check situation* :rofl:

:edit - well its stopped completely for now, will see what tomorrow brings but i deff know that was the start of :witch:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well I think af is looming too, have had very bad mood swings and completely knackered, haven't ested yet but am feeling the :witch: will get me first, now cramping... when are u gonna test then now?


----------



## samzi

me?

as soon as i got in and saw that brown cm i went and tested cos thought she was gonna appear! infact i did 3 cheapies and they were neg of course.

so now im just waiting for her to get here properly!


----------



## msmith

How weird Samzi, does it normally stop mid flow?

After having lots of cramps this evening, absolutely zero now. Still not sure if it is my boobs that are sore or my chest. How un-intune with my body am I?

Hope that :witch:stays away mumtobewaiting. You aren't thinking of testing earlier are you????

Garkat, I just think lots of BD'ing should do the trick :rofl:


:hug:


----------



## msmith

Sorry mumtobewaiting forgot to answer your question. I am still going to hold fire on the testing until the 4th May. If :witch: has not come by then I will be a couple of days late so can only be a positive thing.:laugh2:


----------



## samzi

well this is what happened when i got my BFP last time
-----------------------

27/11/08 - 4 days late.
still no Af, though im getting what i usually get just as she is finishing.. very odd
27/11/08 - 16.02
i have what i had last week but more red so i think she will be in full flow mode (excuse the pun) in a few hours.
17.30 -
all stopped now. what the hell is going on! stomach pains still mind you
19.39
well shes here.
maybe next month will be mine hey
28/11/08
22.54
(a friend asked me if af had been easy on me or not)
i havent been on like i usually am. its all very weird but the tests say neg. maybe shes just indecisive today
29/11/08 - 23.42
my friend who is preg with baby no 3 said i should test again cos i havent had a proper Af this month. am not sure tho as the last two i did were neg. what u think?
30/11/08 - 10.54
omg. maybe it my eyes playing tricks on me but im sure i can see a faint line. eerk!
11.26
well the second line is definetly there. im shaking lol
13.52
well i got a CB digial.
ITS POSITIVE!


----------



## msmith

Keep those fingers crossed for you Samzi, maybe lightening is striking twice!!!


----------



## flowertot

Blondie - can't wait to see your scan pic! 

Samzi - sorry witch is on her way. happy holiday babymaking!

can't remember anything else, really sorry but i'm ill. got sore throat, headache and feel really tired. 

well my temp went up loads today, one more high temp and ff should pinpoint ov on cd 15. i don't think temp would have gone up as much if i wasn't ill though so not sure how accurate my chart will be now. :hissy:

2 dpo today, AGES until testing!


----------



## samzi

im really pissed off :hissy:

all developments have COMPLETELY stopped!

stupid :witch:

and why the f**k is she smiling?! gah :hissy:


----------



## flowertot

Because she's a bitch! we can't let her beat us though :hugs:


----------



## msmith

I agree. AF stopping can only be a good thing. How many dpo are you Samzi?
Flowertot, I don't envy you being at 2 dpo. This 2ww has been soooo long. God, I need a hobby to keep me entertained for the 2ww.


----------



## samzi

not a clue!

anywhere from 12-15dpo (i think)


----------



## T'elle

I'm oooo confused girls it might be due to tiredness but i ovulated on cd 11 but i cant find a ticker to track when i should test now lol grrr i want my bfp i WILL GET my BFP!!!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

garkat23 said:


> You never know Msmith it could be your turn. When is AF due to show up??
> 
> topazicatzbet sorry think i may have asked this already either on this or another thread how long were you using CBFM? You were temping this month though too weren't you?
> Do you think it will matter me not temping, it's just impossible with work. Just want to make sure I'm doing everything possible this month.
> 
> Any tips anyone else??
> 
> x x x x

hey well i started using it in december to track my cycle then used in in jan (1st month ttc) and then i broke it, :dohh: so i went cycle 2 with out it but i took epo and it messed up my cycle so i bought another cbfm and used it on cycle 3 and got my bfp!:happydance:

in did temp this month but i dont think temping made a difference for ovulation, it just confirmed it but it did make the 2ww easier as i had something to do each day and i coukd see my temp go up and up and i had a good idea i was preg before testing just from my temp.

i hadnt done my temp before because of work but managed it really well that cycle, i didnt have any night shifts that month so that made it easier.
i just set my alarm for the time i get up for work and every day i woke up at that time and temped then went back to sleep if it was my day off.

hope this helps


----------



## Razcox

Samzi - Sorry AF is playing with you again, seems like its the month for it with us ladies as she is doing the same to me!

CP still high and closed, temp is 36.86 but quite heavy bleeding. The thing is the blood is still watery and a lighter red colour. My normal AF at this stage is dark dark red with clots and stuff (sorry tmi) thin i will have to test tomorrow just to get that :bfn: and put my mind at rest.


----------



## samzi

well i am very confused.

i did a frer and it was neg so i took a pic but on the photo you can see a line? whats with that?!

there is no line visible irl :/

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/picture-11.jpg


----------



## topazicatzbet

its a bit blurry but i think i can see a line too. and it looks pink!!

are you sure you cant see a line on the test?


----------



## samzi

yup, positive.

what im going to do is, if :witch: isnt herr by the time i finish work today, im going to get some more FRER before i head off to my boyfriends and keep them until the weekend.


----------



## samzi

who can invert my pic for me please? :)

edit: ok i managed to find a website
https://www.canyouseealine.com/toolimages/e-vJmc9jUZ.jpg


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Feeling pretty nervous and very excited about scan. Just under 2 hours to wait - I'm picking DH up from work on my way there as he has managed to get someone to cover his lesson for him. Fingers x'd everything is going to be ok :)

Samzi - very blurry photo so can't see much I'm afraid. Can you take a photo with it on a piece of paper so there is nothing in the background to draw the focus of camera? 

Razcox - wish the :witch: would stop messing you around :hugs: fingers x'd you get a :bfp: tomorrow


----------



## Freyasmum

Good morning all.
Hope you are all doing well.
Samzi - I'm so sorry that the :witch: is playing games with you again. It does look like there's a line there but it is hard to tell because it is so blurry. Can you get a clearer shot?
Razcox - Good luck! I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow.
Blondie - Good luck to you too! Can't wait to see the latest pics from your scan. You're lucky to get another one so soon after the last. We get one at 12 weeks here, and one at 20 weeks and that's it. It's always so exciting seeing your baby! 

Hi to everyone else! Not too long now till May 4th. Are you still holding out MSmith & Mum2bewaiting? I really hope you both get your BFP!


----------



## Freyasmum

Forgot about me!
Mostly because I've nothing to report. Still waiting. Feels like I've been waiting forever!
The weather is getting pretty cold here now. Fortunately though my lovely hubby (and his sparky mate) installed our heating the other day so it's nice and warm in our house at least. The wall unit's been lying under our bed since before last winter :rofl: Didn't heat much from under there!! :rofl:

We're planning a mini-break at Queen's Birthday weekend. Queen's birthday is the first Monday in June (don't ask why) so it's a few weeks away yet, and we're only going to Rotorua which is not at all glamourous or exciting, but I'm really looking forward to it. Rotorua is a thermal area, and we're going to stay in a motel that has private thermal pools with the rooms. Should be lovely.


----------



## garkat23

I've been to Rotorua it's good fun!!!
Have a mud massage!
x x x


----------



## Freyasmum

Yeah, I like it there - although I've never had a mud massage!
There's good mountain biking, and I like the luge too... Mostly I'm just looking forward to the break (my mother's minding Freya for us) and the thermal pool!
...and of course the mud massage!


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, girlies!!:hugs:

Blondie, good luck with your scan today, I know it will be fab. Can't wait to see how mini-blondie has grown!!!:happydance:

Raz, really hope this is your :bfp: and the :witch: is just messing you about!

Samzi, I def see a line, can't wait until you test again!!:happydance:

Freyasmum, your trip sounds fantastic! Enjoy every minute!

Garkat, I never temped, just used CBFM.

Anyone heard from Tori? Hope everything's okay over there!

:hug:To anyone else I missed!


----------



## caitlenc

Now for me, not much to report. Had some cramping last night, which scared the crap out of me, but they seem to have disappeared, and there's no spotting or anything, so fingers Xed it's all okay.

Had a much better day yesterday, less nausea and a better mood. Hopefully today will be okay, too, as I work all day and have class until 9 tonight and all day tomorrow. Ugh.:hissy:

Hope all of you have a fab day!!!!:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Hi lovel leftovers

So sorry i haven't been around but I've been on lates last week and then this week on to 8am starts which to be honest with you has wiped out a lot of my team with tiredness and then there's me who can just about keep my eyes open until 6pm honestly i've never been so tired, But i've also been focusing alot on DH with his dad being terminaly ill he's taking it pretty hard as he is starting to act a little odd with his memory, So i haven't been on line hardly, So sorry didn't mean to worry you guys, will have to get one of you's to be a text buddy to stop the worry when i'm not on line.

There's not much of a update from me; apart from being very tired ohhh and eating like a horse, Fined that when i feel sick if i eat it goes away or isn't as nasty, But i'm sure there's going to come a point as to when i will not be able to control it so going to enjoy it while it last! 

Samzi can you post another piccy hun like blondie said as it's focused on your picture (although i do like that picture)

To all you girls who are testing on May 4th you've got more will power than me and alot of you are showing really good signs with temping, 

so sorry to those gils where the :witch: doesn't know if it's coming or going 

Blondie I can't wait to see ickle blondie! not sure when my next scan is as my first appointment with the midwife isn't until the 25th may which would make me heading towards 13 weeks eeek i don't know if i can hold out that long :rofl:

Cailenc; so sorry i worried you hunny, I've had cramping over the last few days but i think it's George settleing in to his new found home! I know your seahorse is fine and s/he is here for the next 6 half months!

Beth; how things with you hun? so sorry to here about your friend, all you can do for her is be there when she needs you! 

and to all the rest :dust: all round


----------



## caitlenc

YAY, welcome back tori!!:hug: So glad all is well!


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies

Well I'm back from scan and mini-blondie is going to be a gymnast it seems - was doing fantastic cartwheels and waving legs and arms everywhere :rofl: - DH was amazed by it all and was actually waving back at it :rofl:

I'm measuring a day ahead so I've been put forward to 10w5d - due date 22nd November now :happydance:

Very relieved to see a very lively baby - it has grown loads in the last 3 weeks :cloud9:

Now got to wait until my next scan which will be in week 19 so only 8 weeks to go :(

Gosh it's feeling so so real now :) :happydance:

Not the best photos I'm afraid as mini-blondie just wouldn't sit still for one minute - why do I have a feeling it will have ADHD or something :)
 



Attached Files:







scan 10w5d.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 8









scan 10w5d pic2.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## samzi

aww :happydance:

i hope i follow in your footsteps when i get my :bfp:


----------



## caitlenc

Yay Blondie!!! Fab piccies, I think she looks just like you!:rofl::rofl:

So glad all went well, you must be so relieved! Are you going to tell veryone now??:happydance:


----------



## T'elle

awww so beautiful!!!! cant wait to get my :bfp: now :) xxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Arrr Blondie 

I'm so glad your little un is jumping about (sure isn't camra shy) 

I'm really thrilled

xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

awe blondie how gorgeous, so glad all is ok.

good to hear from you tori - im fine thanks, saw my best friend last night for the first time and it was so hard, in her words she is broken, but she will get there gradually, we are both off next week and she is worried about being alone so we are going to go do something.

well im busy playing midwife at the mo, my cat is having her kittens, 4 so far with more to come, she normally has 6 but she still seems massive so dont know if there will be more than 6


----------



## flowertot

blondie - fab pic. cant wait to see the next scan pic in 8 weeks time.

hope witch stays away for 4th may testers.

beth -cantn wait to hear how many kittens you have.

3dpo today girls. ff pinpointed ov on cd 15, like i thought. got loads of creamy cm today but i'm a little confused as according to ff cm should dry up after ov and it hasn't yet.


----------



## caitlenc

oooh, kitties!! Can you post pics, Beth??


----------



## garkat23

Oh my gosh beth it's all going on - kittens and babies, hope you are keeping well!
Blondie - you're pics are amazing!!
Caitlenc - thank you for the advice!
x x


----------



## msmith

Evening ladies,
Just caught up with all the posts! Busy bees.
Blondie-fab pics. How cute????
Beth-definitely get some kitten pics on here. 
Caitlenc-glad the cramping has subsided.
Samzi-any more news on the :witch: 
Mumtobewaiting-where are you up to with the :witch:
Razcox-weird :witch: hope it is just playing games and you get a :bfp:
:hug: to all I have missed.


----------



## msmith

I have a question for you ladies that have fallen pregnant. Did you get any cramping/aches/spotting around the time your AF should have been? 
I have been getting upper leg aches and weird minimal light spotting today. My boobs still feel larger and a little sore. Just really confused. Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated as you all have been through it before.
Thanks
:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i got some cramping around 10dpo to 14 dpo, no spotting though.

well i think she has finished, she had 8 but sadly one was still born, i tried to revive it but no luck, still she is going to have her hnds full wth a big litter the average is 4 or 5, she has has 6 in both her other litters think i might have to do some top up bottle feeding.

will get some pics tom when they are settled and i ve changed the bedding, but i have to worn you they look like little mice when born


----------



## tori_cottier

msmith said:


> I have a question for you ladies that have fallen pregnant. Did you get any cramping/aches/spotting around the time your AF should have been?
> I have been getting upper leg aches and weird minimal light spotting today. My boobs still feel larger and a little sore. Just really confused. Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated as you all have been through it before.
> Thanks
> :hug:

Hi missmith:

I didn't have any spotting (and touch wood haven't) but did have aching pains at the top of my left leg (which is the ov' George come from) if felt as though :witch: was coming but makinga slow entrence, I hope this helps and praying you get a :bfp::hugs:


----------



## msmith

Thanks Torri and Beth. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed but not feeling too positive. I have bought some HPTs today so will see if AF catches me before Monday. 
I have not used HPTs before and bought some from Tescos with my weekly shop. Have you lot had any experiences with Tescos own ones? It does not say how sensitive it is, what is the norm?


----------



## flowertot

i've used tesco ones before. think they are quite sensitive. most of the supermarket brands are sensitive. 

i always buy asda/sainsburys ones because if you're using hpts every month it can get quite expensive. they are under £5.00 for 2 whereas Clearblue and First Response are over £10.00 for 2. 

don't get me wrong if i get my :bfp: this month on a cheap test i will have to splash out on a digital test to make sure but i really don't think its worth buying them to begin with.

there is a downside to really sensitive test though, as i've learned over the past few months. they show positives really early so you know if you're having a chemical pregnancy like i have the past 2 times. 

is af late now? if it is most tests should pick up the hcg by that time anyway.

good luck :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

i miss my codine :hissy::hissy::hissy:

i have a problem with my jaw which gives me really bad headaches and the only thing that helps relieve it is codine.

i ve spent all night sleeping on a hot water bottle to try and relieve some of the pain, i want codine :hissy:
dont know how im gonna get through the next 8 months with out it.


----------



## msmith

Poor you Beth. I feel for you. I suffer with bad tooth ache regularly and need pain relief. Hope it subsides soon.

Thanks Flowertot. Since coming off the pill I have had a 30, 28 and 27 day cycle. So I used 27 days to plan this cycle. I got a positive OPK on cd14 so maybe this cycle will be anything from 27-30ish. I am now on cd28. I will keep waiting until May 4th to test and that way I would either anticipate the :witch: will have flown in or I will be fine to get a true result on an HPT. 

Trying to stay positive but totally confused with all the weirdness my body is doing. I think being 'chesty' and poorly is making it even harder for me to judge what is AF, early preg signs or just being poorly.

Ta for the support guys.

:hug:


----------



## samzi

morning ladies

still no sign of :witch: so i am officially late now! not done anymore tests, im going to do one on tues if still nothing as i still have loads of ic's!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wow cant believe you havent tested samzi

good luck msmith hope the :witch: stays away.

well i caved and googled codeine in pregnancy and netdoctors said it was ok to take in 1st n 2nd tri every so often so i decieded to take just 1. thought it was better that i got some sleep and wasnt in as much pain than be in agony not sleep be really stressed and feel too ill to eat. id put up with it for 16 hrs and had had enough. that 1 tablet let me sleep for a good 2 hours and i feel a lot better now which has to be better for kitten in the long run, feel guilty though.


----------



## T'elle

Fingers crossed for u samzi!!! im soooo excited :) xxx


----------



## msmith

All very quiet on here today. 
Are we all busy bees with it being a bank holiday weekend?
The minimal amount of spotting stopped yesterday so keeping my fingers crossed. Please stay away witchy.


----------



## samzi

ok so i went to the loo before and on wiping there was light pink! its gone back to browny cm now though.

hmm whats going on? AF 3 days late now!


----------



## Freyasmum

Morning Leftovers.
Hope you're all well.

So I'm out again this month. :cry:
I'm feeling pretty down about it. I realise we've only been trying for 4 cycles, and that's not very long in the scheme of things, but we conceived Freya first time which makes it SO frustrating that it's not happening this time.
This morning was really hard for me. I take Freya swimming on Sunday mornings... all I really wanted to do was lie in bed and cry. 
I'm starting to feel like it's just not going to happen for us. 

Sorry I'm having such a pity party... I'll feel better tomorrow... and if it's really not going to happen for us then that's probably OK - after all, we already have Freya and she is brilliant.

Good luck for Monday msmith & mum2bewaiting. I hope you both get your :bfp:

And Samzi, what's going on there? Are you really going to hold out till Tuesday to test? You should join the others on Monday.


----------



## samzi

oh hun :hugs: so sorry the evil :witch: got you.

and yea re the testing, im going to wait a few extra days. A, because im at my boyfrineds and dont have any tests, and B, i want to wait just that bit longer, plus im very scared and want to be in 'denial' a bit longer.


----------



## msmith

Morning,
Ohh, Freyasmum sorry the wicked :witch: arrived. I know it is annoying after conceiving Freya so easily but we all must be realistic that is bl00dy amazing that anyone falls pregnant, the odds are stacked against us. Saying that our time will come. I think the research says on average it takes about 9 cycles so keep up the PMA. :hugs:

Not sure what is happening my end. Thursday and Friday I had aches and cramps like I was going to come on and also some tiny bits of spotting (not noticed having that before) but still no sign of AF. I have to admit I caved in on Friday and tested and got a BFN so really not too sure what is going on. I am cd29 today. The last cycles have been 30,28 and 27 respectively after coming off the pill so not sure whether it is the nerves of wanting a BFP which is making me late or whether I am just having a longer cycle. If she is not here tomorrow I will test again in the morning. On Friday I tested early evening when I got in from work so fingers crossed there just was not enough HCG in my body. 

Catch you later.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

how long are ur cycles freyas mum? we could be buddies this month?


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry the :witch: got you mum2bewaiting


----------



## flowertot

sorry witch go you Freyasmum and mum2bwaiting.

i know the feeling Freyasmum, as i concieved my daughter first month of trying with no problems at all. If witch gets me this month i will be going on to cycle 6. hang in there i'm sure it will happen soon :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie, ur scan pics are fab!! Wel done ( and u will still love s/he even with ADHD!)
Can u put me for testing 1st June please for time being. ty


----------



## flowertot

5 dpo today. its dragging so much!!! :hissy: :hissy:

its my wedding anniversary on tuesday so at least i have something else to think about.


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girlies!:hugs:

Freyasmum and Mum2be, sorry the :witch: got you. Fingers Xed this is your month!

Beth, can't wait to see kitty pics!

Samzi and MsSmith, looking forward to you testing, have a good feeling!:happydance:

:hug:to anyone I missed!!

Well, I had a bit of a scare yesterday. Woke up at 4am to cramping and spotting. Went to ER...seems the seahorse is fine, had a heart rate of 164, and was waving and kicking and wriggling around on the screen. Most importantly, my cervix is long and closed, and there was no active bleeding, so it looks like everything will be okay. I really freaked out, though. Didn't realize how attached I was already to this pregnancy until I was convinced I was losing it. 

Then, today, we were dogsitting for my mom's pups and there was a fight and her 13 year old poodle got bitten, so spent this morning in the doggie ER. She's fine and home again, but what a crazy weekend!!:hissy::hissy:

Hope all you ladies are having a great day!:hugs:


----------



## msmith

Oh Caitlenc, what a scare. Glad all is okay. I bet it was lovely to see seahorse again on the scan!! You have done your quota of hospitals this weekend. Thank goodness your mum's dog is fine too.

Still no sign from AF. I am beating myself up about getting a BFN tomorrow. I suppose I am worrying about things that have not happened yet, where is my PMA?


----------



## msmith

For all you knocked up naughties, what symptoms did you have very early on, if any e.g. within the first week? 
I know I should not symptom spot but need some to keep me going until tomorrows testing.


----------



## caitlenc

I didn't really have any obvious symptoms...some twinges and mild crampiness, and sore bb's, but not all that different from any normal month when AF came. My symptomsw didn't really kick in until 6 weeks or so...


----------



## topazicatzbet

omg cait, so glad seahorse is ok, god this pregnancy thing is scary.
glad the dog is ok too.

i cant get my pics to upload on photobucket so sorry no pics of kittens yet.

msmith. the only signs i had was i was so hungry from 6dpo when i got my temp dip, im mean i was just eating and eating, that lasted for about 3 days.
i had some cramps at 10dpo, the day i found out but other than that nothing. im 6 weeks tom and upto now i have only had the odd wave of nausea, usually in the evening, my nipples are a bit sore and thats it.


----------



## polaris

Caitlenc - what a horrible weekend. It must have been so scary but thank goodness all is well with little seahorse. :happydance:

I didn't have many symptoms really the month that I got my BFP, in fact I was convinced that I wasn't. I had a tiny teeny bit of spotting at 7 dpo (only just when I wiped), then from about 10-12 dpo I had cramps pretty much exactly like AF was coming and felt a tiny bit lightheaded and tired, but I put that down to having a dental infection and on antibiotics. 13-14 dpo I did feel a little bit different, just a little bit strange in work, lightheaded and a very very slight sicky feeling (not strong enough to count as nausea), oh and also my bbs got quite tender and a little bit uncomfortable to lie on. 15 dpo my temperature was still high so I tested and :bfp:. I know when I list them out there, they do sound like symptoms, but honestly the month before I had absolutely every symptom in the book, much much stronger than that month, and I wasn't pregnant, so I was really just discounting all the symptoms and putting them down to something else.

Good luck and :dust: to everyone testing tomorrow!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

finally managed to get photo into photobucket
here is mum and babies
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2411.jpg


----------



## msmith

Thanks ladies for the replies. Freakily just feel pretty normal, tops of legs aching occasionally but no more cramping, spotting, womb ache! Had naps the last 2 days, however I am a little poorly so put that down to that. 

OMG Beth, your cat and kittens are gorgeous!!! Will you keep any?
Mummy cat looks a little put out that you are taking her photo during breastfeeding :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Beth, they are so sweet!!! You have to keep putting up ics showing us how they've grown!


----------



## topazicatzbet

poor grace hasnt had much luck with her kittens up to now, her first litter she had 6 but 4 died i kept the 2 that made it. then she had 6 but 3 died (1 still born) and i kept 2 again, and now she had 8 but one was still born.
hopefully these will all survive and i will sell them all. i cant really keep anymore i have 23 already, dont really have room for more pens in the garden. plus i need all the money to buy all my kittens things.


----------



## msmith

Sounds like 3rd time lucky for your cat. 7 will be quite a handful for her. 
Is your cat a pure breed? She looks beautiful.
I would love a cat around the house,may ease my broodiness :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Caitlen - what a scary weekend you've had. glad all is well. 

Beth - lovely pic of kittens, so cute.


----------



## topazicatzbet

msmith said:


> Sounds like 3rd time lucky for your cat. 7 will be quite a handful for her.
> Is your cat a pure breed? She looks beautiful.
> I would love a cat around the house,may ease my broodiness :rofl:

yes they are ragdolls. i breed and show them.


----------



## Freyasmum

OMG Caitlen, how incredibly scary! SO glad that everything's OK. :hugs:
Beth, what a gorgeous cat! I'm not really much of a cat person usually (don't hate me:)) but she is beautiful.

Sorry the witch got you too, mum2bewaiting. I'm not that sure on my cycles since I've been on bcp forever... since coming off they've been 28, 28, 34, 26! How about you? I'd love to have a cycle buddy!!
I started a thread in TTC last night about my mission this cycle - I'm going to throw EVERYTHING I can lay my hands on at it.

I'm "working from home" again today. Freya is home with her dad on Mondays so we'll see how that works out - usually I only do it when I've got the house to myself.


----------



## msmith

Well, first thing this morning I poas and .............





:bfn:



cd30 and not happy. Feel like I am in period/pregnancy limbo. Just want to know one way or the other.
:hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## samzi

sorry hun :hugs:

well it appears AF finally got me. though shes not here properly but near enough


----------



## msmith

Sorry that Auntie Flo got you Samzi. 

Doesn't look good for any :bfp: for the Leftovers this cycle!! :cry:


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> well it appears AF finally got me. though shes not here properly but near enough

Roll on that Summer holiday baby! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

It seems all hopes for this month pin on u getting a late :bfp: msmith! Sorry af came Samzi,
I feel a bit more positive this week. I'm gonna get appointmant with nurse for this week, and DH needs to go to te doctors too, so am thinking will hijack that. I'm not sure if I will be taken too seriously yet as although we have been trying for 15 months, 1 year of that was waiting for the injection to wear off and a cycle to return. Fortunately ever since they have I seem to have jumped into a regular pattern, much more regular than before anyhow!
My cycles seem to sit at 28-29 days freyasmum, I will go and find ur thread now :)


----------



## msmith

Good luck with the appointments mumtobewaiting. Don't let them flog you off, stand your ground until you get what you want. Keep us posted.


----------



## flowertot

sorry witch got you samzi.

msmith - its not over yet. how many dpo are you now? i didn't get my :bfp: until 17dpo with my daughter. 

well i'm now 6 dpo and am going to test on friday, when i'm 10 dpo and probably every day after that until witch shows, i just can't wait till af due date.


----------



## msmith

flowertot said:


> sorry witch got you samzi.
> 
> msmith - its not over yet. how many dpo are you now? i didn't get my :bfp: until 17dpo with my daughter.
> 
> well i'm now 6 dpo and am going to test on friday, when i'm 10 dpo and probably every day after that until witch shows, i just can't wait till af due date.

I am 14dpo. Thanks for the PMA. I suppose it is not completely over untl the :witch: rears her broomstick!!!

Good luck for Friday. We need a BFP!!


----------



## caitlenc

Hi girlies!!:hugs:

MsSmith, sorry about your :bfn: hunni, but it ain't over until that ugly :witch: shows her face!:hugs:

Samzi, so sorry :witch: got you!! Roll on next cycle, fingers Xed it's your month!:hugs:

:hug: to everyone else!

Not much to report over here, just recovering from my scare this weekend, but feeling positive that the seahorse is sticky.

Have a fab day, my lovelies!!:hug:


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well things ticking along nicely here - been to a wedding this weekend so just sat down to catch up on everything. Well since scan we have broke news to families and friends so I guess it's out of the bag now :) 

Sorry the :witch: got you Samzi, Freyasmum and Mum2be :( Hopefully this next cycle will be the one. Odds are some of you have got to get a :bfp: soon :hugs:

Msmith - fingers crossed that :bfp: is just around the corner

Caitlenc - glad things are going ok honey, must have been so scarey - I still panic everytime I feel a bit of dampness down there and it's getting even worse at the moment as there seems to be so much CM. Oh and congrats on the 11 week mark - we are so nearly at the end of first tri now :happydance:

Beth - your kittens are gorgeous :) (Issy one of my kits is currently sat on my laptop looking at them and she agrees :) ) Congrats on 6 weeks :)


----------



## samzi

i doubt there will be a 'holiday' baby anymore.

but yeah


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> i doubt there will be a 'holiday' baby anymore.
> 
> but yeah

How come Samzi???


----------



## samzi

:witch: isnt here properly afterall..


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> :witch: isnt here properly afterall..

OMG she is playing proper games with you.
Are you normally regular or has the wicked :witch: played this game with you before?


----------



## samzi

she did it once but that was when there was a few days left to go.. not 4 days after lol


----------



## samzi

the last time i got it after :witch: being due i got my :bfp:...


----------



## msmith

Are you still feeling positive Samzi?

I have been scaring myself reading other threads on the ttc forum. I really don't want this cycle to go on and on. One lady reports she has had 80+ days without AF showing and still :bfn:. I know I am only 2 days late but just not feeling that positive. 
Have any of you other ladies been later than usual and still got a :bfn:

Maybe I just need to chill out and stop worrying. Then :witch: might show. Goodness I never thought I would be wanting the :witch: to arrive.


----------



## msmith

Blondie said:


> Morning my lovely ladies :)
> 
> Well things ticking along nicely here - been to a wedding this weekend so just sat down to catch up on everything. Well since scan we have broke news to families and friends so I guess it's out of the bag now :)
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you Samzi, Freyasmum and Mum2be :( Hopefully this next cycle will be the one. Odds are some of you have got to get a :bfp: soon :hugs:
> 
> Msmith - fingers crossed that :bfp: is just around the corner
> 
> Caitlenc - glad things are going ok honey, must have been so scarey - I still panic everytime I feel a bit of dampness down there and it's getting even worse at the moment as there seems to be so much CM. Oh and congrats on the 11 week mark - we are so nearly at the end of first tri now :happydance:
> 
> Beth - your kittens are gorgeous :) (Issy one of my kits is currently sat on my laptop looking at them and she agrees :) ) Congrats on 6 weeks :)

I bet it was lovely telling your family and friends. Were they over the moon for you both?


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay, 6 weeks. kitten should have a heart beat


----------



## msmith

topazicatzbet said:


> yay, 6 weeks. kitten should have a heart beat

Congrats Beth, Go little kitten!!! :happydance:


----------



## T'elle

Hey girlsss im sooo eager this cycle knowing i did ov!! woooo im only abou 7dpo though lol!! xxx


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Blondie said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovely ladies :)
> 
> Well things ticking along nicely here - been to a wedding this weekend so just sat down to catch up on everything. Well since scan we have broke news to families and friends so I guess it's out of the bag now :)
> 
> Sorry the :witch: got you Samzi, Freyasmum and Mum2be :( Hopefully this next cycle will be the one. Odds are some of you have got to get a :bfp: soon :hugs:
> 
> Msmith - fingers crossed that :bfp: is just around the corner
> 
> Caitlenc - glad things are going ok honey, must have been so scarey - I still panic everytime I feel a bit of dampness down there and it's getting even worse at the moment as there seems to be so much CM. Oh and congrats on the 11 week mark - we are so nearly at the end of first tri now :happydance:
> 
> Beth - your kittens are gorgeous :) (Issy one of my kits is currently sat on my laptop looking at them and she agrees :) ) Congrats on 6 weeks :)
> 
> I bet it was lovely telling your family and friends. Were they over the moon for you both?Click to expand...

Over the moon was an understatement :rofl: - I think we have made a lot of people very happy :)


----------



## flowertot

Blondie - now its out of the bag you can enjoy having people pamper you...bliss.


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls, well im just home from work and im so glad i only have to work tom now before my scan next wed. dont think kitten likes me at work, i keep getting twinges and mini cramps, dont think kitten likes me moving the patients.

im also sooo constipated :blush::blush: which isnt helping.


----------



## caitlenc

Ugh, Beth, that constipation is the WORST, I've had it quite a bit! You must be so excited for your scan, seeing that heartbeat is incredibly reassuring!:happydance:

Samzi and MsSmith, hope :witch: stops messing you about one way or another!:hugs:

Blondie, must've been great to tell everyone, how exciting!! Did you just come out with it, or announce it in a special way? I never would've had the willpower to wait as long as you did to blab about it!!:rofl:


----------



## samzi

im feeling so sick right now :(

im testing in the morning, if shes not here properly


----------



## T'elle

aww got my fingers crossed for u hun!! xxxx


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Ugh, Beth, that constipation is the WORST, I've had it quite a bit! You must be so excited for your scan, seeing that heartbeat is incredibly reassuring!:happydance:
> 
> Samzi and MsSmith, hope :witch: stops messing you about one way or another!:hugs:
> 
> Blondie, must've been great to tell everyone, how exciting!! Did you just come out with it, or announce it in a special way? I never would've had the willpower to wait as long as you did to blab about it!!:rofl:

God - don't talk to me about constipation - I'm taking so much fibresure but this last week it just seems to be getting worse and worse. I'm so bloated now that I'm struggling to fasten all my trousers and skirts. Don't know how much longer I will be able to hold out wearing my size 10s :hissy:

We basically just told grandparents and family that they were going to be grandparents etc but my facebook status current says:

XXXX has been busy baking gingerbread muffins all afternoon (and for those that haven't figured it out yet it's not the only bun I've been baking!)

:rofl:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hehe... I like that....


----------



## Blondie

OMG I'm so so so tired this morning - genuinely could curl up and cry. So tempted to close blinds to my office and have a snooze.

Boss isn't back from states until Thursday so a few more days to keep it quiet before I can officially tell work


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well, got nurse appt on Friday afternoon, I hoped for something sooner, but at least I should be able to see a doctor too if she thinks they would be useful, and they are unlikely to want to do blood tests before day 6 aren't they????


----------



## tori_cottier

Jesus you girls have been busy over the long weekend, 

Caitlenc so sorry about your scare hun, I think it's bad enough when we just worry but when you get cramps as well it must be very scary, glad that seahorse is well tho and your cervics are tight closed!

blondie congrates on the scan hun, it's really frecky how we can go from having our 8 week early scan that looks like a butter bean to having arms and legs 3 weeks later 

Both congrates on getting to the 11 week make i'm now only 6 days apart from you guys

Samzi, that bloody witch is terrible to you hoping it's a sign tho to your :bfp:

Msmith how are you hun? 

Telle once again your keeping the PMA up and running for us ladies even the ones who are knocked up naughty's lol

Mum2bewaiting; i think you shoudl go to the doctors and no it's not to soon 15months of trying must be so frustrating for you, when we started to ttcmy doctor said i would need to wait 12 months before they would intervene and put my on a ttc plan etc, so good luck with that chick 

Beth: can't wait to see our little kitten :happydance: how you feeling now (apart from the nasty constipation)?

to all the lovely ladies i've missed :hug: and I'm so sorry but i've got a good dose of preggers head on today lol


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie, can u change me to the 1st june please, ty hun


----------



## tori_cottier

So here is my update

well I've been to my mums this weekend which was lovely as we had all the family over (as my sister lives in my home town of sunderland so we have to organise visits months ahead of them selves)

Last night was the first time i really had all day sickness, it's now come to the point of were i can not convince myself to not be physicaly sick, it seems to just be certain things like mushrooms and spicy things so will stay away from them me thinks

and we have bought our first thing for George which was a bottle wash and soothers not very exciting but the emotions you go through when your buying it is amazing i think i must have picked it up and then decided against it (as it's so soon) about 50 times and then when i did buy it much to my DH relief we had to take it to his unit so not to bring it in the house lol 

DH is a little confused at the moment with the lack of BDing as i don't want to in the 1st tri as feel if I start to spot afterwards i will just freak me out which he understands and has confirmed this a million times to me whn i go through my insecure part of "oh god i'm not pleasing my Hubby" phase. i think i just feel a little sorry for him at the moment.

Well that it from me so looking forward to the next 2 weeks as i'll be closer to going into the 2nd tri which will be a relief

lots of love 

me and George


----------



## samzi

she finally came!

but that means ive missed out on that holiday baby :cry:

damn her! :hissy:


----------



## tori_cottier

samzi said:


> she finally came!
> 
> but that means ive missed out on that holiday baby :cry:
> 
> damn her! :hissy:

Oh i'm so sorry hun,


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, been busy over the week end so not had a chance to get on here. I do however have a brand spanking new patio and raised bed though so i am very pleases.

:hugs: to all the :witch: got but on to the next cycle and feb baby. And Extra :hug: to those being messed about by the evil AF.

Samzi - Sorry its still so up and down for you and finger crossed for tomorrow xxx

Beth - Can't see the kittens cuz of my stupid work computer so i will have to wait to drool over them. Well done for hitting the 6 week mark and bet you cant wait to see the little kittens heart beating away.

Caitlenc - So sorry about your scare, this seahorse of yours does like to keep you on your toes thats for sure!

Blondie - Yeah for you hun, it must have been so nice to tell everyone at last.

As for me, well i tested on sat and it was a :bfn: my temps have gone back to a normal level for this time on my cycle but it has made my chart look a little odd! My CP is now low (it came down on Sun) so it seems everything is back to normal now. Very strange AF but hey ho. Can you put me down for testing on the 27th May please if my cycle goes back to its normal length.


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> So here is my update
> 
> well I've been to my mums this weekend which was lovely as we had all the family over (as my sister lives in my home town of sunderland so we have to organise visits months ahead of them selves)
> 
> Last night was the first time i really had all day sickness, it's now come to the point of were i can not convince myself to not be physicaly sick, it seems to just be certain things like mushrooms and spicy things so will stay away from them me thinks
> 
> and we have bought our first thing for George which was a bottle wash and soothers not very exciting but the emotions you go through when your buying it is amazing i think i must have picked it up and then decided against it (as it's so soon) about 50 times and then when i did buy it much to my DH relief we had to take it to his unit so not to bring it in the house lol
> 
> DH is a little confused at the moment with the lack of BDing as i don't want to in the 1st tri as feel if I start to spot afterwards i will just freak me out which he understands and has confirmed this a million times to me whn i go through my insecure part of "oh god i'm not pleasing my Hubby" phase. i think i just feel a little sorry for him at the moment.
> 
> Well that it from me so looking forward to the next 2 weeks as i'll be closer to going into the 2nd tri which will be a relief
> 
> lots of love
> 
> me and George

I was in Sunderland on Sunday evening Tori :) Only live 20 minutes away :)

As for BDing - we haven't since we conceived as been so nervous about possibilities of mc and now all I seem to do is feel crap and bloated and not the least bit sexy - told DH to find himself another woman for a few months as at this rate he will explode :) Really hoping second tri arrives with me feeling better and more in the mood for some serious BD to make up for the last 10 weeks :)

Exciting buying stuff for George :) I still haven't dared think about it - don't know when I will actually get round to buying anything - knowing me it will probably be the week before I give birth :)


----------



## caitlenc

Morning, my lovelies!:hugs:

Samzi, sorry :witch: arrived, hun. Roll on next month!

Tori and Blondie, I have also been withholding the big BD in the first tri, think we've only done it twice since my :bfp:. Poor hubby must be dying, but he doesn't complain, and seems to understand the fears I have.

Mum2be, I hope your appointment proves helpful and puts your mind at rest.:hugs:

Raz, glad things seem to be back to normal, what a strange af you had this month!:hugs:

:hug:to anyone I missed, as always!

As for me, not much to report. I am very tired today, as I woke up at 2:30 this morning to pee, and never got back to sleep properly after that.:hissy: It's also dreary and rainy here this week, which makes me feel even more tired. Yuk.

Otherwise, feeling okay. I think I might be over the worst of the first tri symptoms, though still some nausea and tiredness. BB's are less sore (although still painful to touch). So, hopefully the worst is behind me.

Have a fab day, my lovelies!:hugs:


----------



## samzi

i must take it back. shes here but isnt.

:hissy:


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> i must take it back. shes here but isnt.
> 
> :hissy:

aww hun!! :hissy::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## samzi

still no 'proper' flow and its browny red, not bright red. i know they can differ but COME ON.

:(


----------



## T'elle

aww i don't know what shes playing at hun! :( :hugs: xxx


----------



## samzi

im getting soooo annoyed now :hissy:


----------



## Blondie

Caitlenc - I'm glad I'm not the only zombie - I'm sick of waking up in the middle of the night to go for a wee - I know it should ease pretty soon when our uterus shift up out of the pelvis and stops squashing our bladders but I can't cope without an uninterrupted nights sleep - I'm dreading what it will be like with a baby :hissy:

Samzi - I wish :witch: would make up her mind :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Caitlenc - I'm glad I'm not the only zombie - I'm sick of waking up in the middle of the night to go for a wee - I know it should ease pretty soon when our uterus shift up out of the pelvis and stops squashing our bladders but I can't cope without an uninterrupted nights sleep - I'm dreading what it will be like with a baby :hissy:
> 
> Samzi - I wish :witch: would make up her mind :hugs:

At least with a new born baby though you wont be expected to drag yourself into work for 8 hours though . . . . I hear the 2 tri is the glowing/happy stage so i'm sure it will get better xxxxx


----------



## samzi

ok so ladies im scared.

this is too much like last time i got my :bfp: after being 5 days late and getting what looked like stringy brown blood as :witch: goes away. i have had NO proper flow at all, and what i have had has been brown/dark red almost.

should i do a test??


----------



## caitlenc

Yup, if I were you I'd test, hun. GL!


----------



## Blondie

Samzi - :test:

Sat here at my desk about to fall asleep - can't believe how tired I am, it's ridiculous. Roll on 2nd tri and hopefully my second wind. I long for the days of glowing, having energy and just not feeling like death for a few hours :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

i want my bed :hissy::hissy::hissy:
cant believe i have another 5 hrs to work, these 12.5 hr shifts are gonna kill me.


----------



## Blondie

topazicatzbet said:


> i want my bed :hissy::hissy::hissy:
> cant believe i have another 5 hrs to work, these 12.5 hr shifts are gonna kill me.

I really don't know how you do it Beth - I'm on 8 hours and I'm done, the thought of another 4.5 hours is enough to make me :hissy: :hugs:

How are the kittens doing?


----------



## samzi

i cant stop yawning and im all bloated! 'AF' stopped too.


----------



## flowertot

test samzi. at least you will know one way or the other.

i've just been out to buy tests for friday and onwards. i've just got to stop myself from giving in before, which i know will be totally pointless as i'm only 7 dpo today. its hard when i know they are in the house with me....must not test yet, must not test yet...


----------



## samzi

i will test tonight so we shall see what it says!

DO NOT test or there will be :trouble:


----------



## msmith

Lots to catch up on today ladies, you've all been busy.

Beth, Long shifts suck, however I imagine you have a day off soon,keep thinking off that!!
Blondie and Caitlenc-sorry you are both feeling a bit rubbish. Roll on the glowing 2nd trimester. AND the obvious niceties of :sex:
Samzi-:test:
Flowertot-I hope you don't get affected by the wierdness and games of the :witch: which has happened to a few of us this month. Hold fire on that testing as you would probably get a false negative at the mo. 
Mumtobewaiting-glad you got an appointment this week with the Dr.
Razcox-roll on this month. PMA all the way. We need a :bfp:

:hug: to all the naughties I have missed.


----------



## flowertot

i know. its a total waste because even if i were pregnant it would be :bfn: 

i hope everything turns out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Well, not much more to report my end. 
Still no sign of the wicked :witch:
Feeling tired but think that is the lack of sleep last night. Just could not get off to sleep.
So I tested Friday, Sat and Monday, 12dpo,13dpo and 15dpo respectively and :bfn: If still no sign tomorrow morning I will retest. That will be 17dpo. If I get another :bfn: I will book an appointment at the Dr as my last 3 cycles have all been cd30 or less and tomorrow I will be on cd32. Do you think I am moving to quick wanting to book a visit to the Dr so soon, I just want things sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## flowertot

i would do the same but not sure if they will do much if you're only a couple of days late. your within your rights to ask for a blood test though i'm sure.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

i would say msmith that if u are usually regular in ur cycles then go to the drs, they can't quib if u r :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Thanks ladies. 
Maybe I am worrying too much. 
Should just chill the F**k out and maybe the :witch: will arrive, or I'll get a better result tomorrow morning......


----------



## samzi

i tested and got bfn, what a surprise :lol:

i guess im just having a weird period this month


----------



## msmith

Sorry Samzi
Bl00dy :witch:
Maybe that holiday baby is back on the cards!!!


----------



## samzi

i doubt it. i wont be OV'ing any time over the hols :(

oh well.

bf was getting a bit stressed, he keeps saying when its right it will happen. yeah that may be true but he doesnt know what its like to go through all the emotions. he thinks these groups we have are 'freaky' and goes on about synchronizing periods etc. he just doesnt get it. so next cycle im going to try and chill about everything, and not think about it.

good thing is, now af is late, i have no idea when i will be due on next!


----------



## Blondie

msmith said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Maybe I am worrying too much.
> Should just chill the F**k out and maybe the :witch: will arrive, or I'll get a better result tomorrow morning......

Fingers x'd you have a :bfp: brewing msmith 

Samzi - sorry about :bfn: but its not over until :witch: arrives properly


----------



## samzi

thats true!

what i was getting has stopped yet again

:cry: im really fed up now!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I know what u mean Samzi, I think that DH is beginning to get rather fed up of me, and is giving me the impression that I'm getting rather obsessive again, i think that he is hoping that trip to the nurse will calm me down again... :rofl:


----------



## msmith

I feel for you Samzi and Mumtobewaiting. This ttc malarkey is a real nest of emotions and can take its toll on relationships. Trying to keep :sex:spontaneous and different can be tricky. When my OH is on the PC playing boy games I jump on here on the laptop. He thinks this forum is a bit mad.


----------



## samzi

im going to ring the docs on friday if still nothing properly.

also a friend said i should take my temp tomorrow and see if its high. what you guys think?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

i'm not sure about the temping bit as from what I remember ur temps were all over last month, so that may not be accurate Samzi....


----------



## samzi

woooooooooo went to the loo and there she WAS

:happydance:


----------



## msmith

Great news Samzi. Who would have thought we would get excited about AF arriving!!!
Can you send her my way. I'm ready for cycle 4.


----------



## samzi

cycle 8 for me is going to be the longest one yet!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

ohh, this is officially cycle 4 too msmith.....
:hugs: samzi


----------



## msmith

This cycle is pretty long for me......still waiting. Looks like I will be re testing in the morning as no signs of AF.
We can be cycle buddies mumtobewaiting-if AF shows up.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Blondie said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i want my bed :hissy::hissy::hissy:
> cant believe i have another 5 hrs to work, these 12.5 hr shifts are gonna kill me.
> 
> I really don't know how you do it Beth - I'm on 8 hours and I'm done, the thought of another 4.5 hours is enough to make me :hissy: :hugs:
> 
> How are the kittens doing?Click to expand...

we are about to be down to 6, got home from work to find one almost dead, tried warming him up and giving him some glucose but he didnt respond so just waiting for him to finally go.

sadly its all part of breeding, losing some, still sucks though.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

aawww hun... :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Good morning ladies!
Samzi - great that the witch finally arrived! Roll on next cycle!
Msmith - I hope you get a nice :bfp: tomorrow. Good luck to you!
Beth - that is sad about the kitten :hugs: I guess that's something you never really get used to. I can't believe you work such long hours. I remember in my first tri I would come home (from my 7.5 hour day!) and fall asleep on the couch!! You're such a legend!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## topazicatzbet

not really freyasmum, i nearly fell asleep at the desk yest and today.

i hate loosing kittens but id rather lose them now at a young age than in a few weeks time when they have their eyes open and have a purrsonality. that kills me.

hopefully the other 6 will continue to do well.


----------



## Freyasmum

Lol. I DID fall asleep at my desk last week, and I'm not even pregnant!! :rofl:


----------



## flowertot

Samzi - glad :witch: has stopped p**sing you around. on to cycle 8. i've heard of lots of people who get their :bfp: the month they decide to relax and not REALLY try.
msmith - fingers x'ed that you will have a late :bfp:
Beth - so sorry to hear about your kitten. i cry when i see things like that on tv. it must be really upsetting to deal with it personally. :hugs:

i'm getting really odd poking pains in my lower belly on the right hand side. trying not to notice it as drive myself crazy with symptom spotting every month. would i feel things in the middle of my belly though if it was implantation??


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey Flowertot. I'm not sure about the poking pains - Good luck tho! I hope it is implantation!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Samzi - glad :witch: has at least arrived properly so you know where you are now - 8 is a lucky number in China so maybe it will be lucky for you aswell :) (OK random link I admit :rofl: )

MSmith - fingers x'd :witch: doesn't arrive and you get a :bfp:

Beth - aww so sorry about kitten, I know you must see it a lot with breeding but I bet it still hurts everytime it happens :hugs: Fingers x'd for the remaining six.

Flowertot - I had random stretching, pulling pains all across the top of my pubic area around the time of my implantation so fingers x'd you are feeling that uterus stretching and a mini-flowertot implanting :) I've got high hopes for you this month :)

Well I'm feeling quite happy and chirpy this morning - lots of my bloating seems to have vanished overnight so I feel less like a heffalump and more like myself :) I'm sure the nausea, bloating etc will all kick in after a couple of hours but right now I feel good so I'm making the most of it :rofl: :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all ladies! How are we today?

Blondie - Glad you are in such a good mood hopefully today will be a good day for everyone xxx

Beth - Sorry about the kitten but as you says its all part of breeding and if the poor thing is a bit weak its better for him to pass away now. Lots of :hugs: for you though xxx

Samzi - Glad the :witch: made her mind up and finally stopped messing you about. Onto the next cycle.

Flowertot - Fingers crossed these pains are the bean making a home for itself and settleing in.

msmith - Sorry its driving you nuts and lets hope its just that your boby isn't getting enough HCG into your urine and there is a :bfp: on the way.

To all waiting for OV happy BDing and catch that egg!

As for me, well i am now on CD8 and will be using my OPKs on friday to make sure i catch that egg. I have been trying since oct so this is cycle 8 i think but its the 2nd cycle since the MC so fingers crossed this is our month and i get a nice normal cycle rather then all the ups and downs i have been having!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Glad the symptoms have eased Blondie, 
Well, the seeds of doubt were sown from another thread, that unusual AF could be preg related, tested this morning and :bfn:. I'm not surprised as any possible pregnancy symptoms disappeared, then returned with the thought (mental case that I am). Will test before I see the nurse on friday just in case though...
Its good to see all the pma, I think it really helps.... :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Oo, Razcox, looked at ur website, ur dogs a gorgeous and I have decided that I want one... not that we have the room but still!!!!


----------



## garkat23

Morning ladies!
Hope you are all well!
Well msmith and Mum2bewaiting i am too on cycle 4 now! CD 11 at mo using CMFM and still on low fertility hoping it will change soon!!
So here's to lucky cycle 4!!!!!!!!!!!
x x x x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

hopefully ur high won't be too far away garkat....


----------



## Blondie

Cycle 4 was my lucky cycle ladies so hopefully it will be yours aswell :) :)


----------



## Razcox

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Oo, Razcox, looked at ur website, ur dogs a gorgeous and I have decided that I want one... not that we have the room but still!!!!

LOL, they are all great dogs and my NI is my baby girl, here is a more recent pic of her: 

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Rindleford%2004/DSC_0277.jpg

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/Rindleford%2004/DSC_0278.jpg

I wouldn't be without my dogs and would love to breed one day.


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Girlies!:hugs:

You've all been busy! Samzi, sorry the :witch: got you, but better to know for sure, I suppose. Roll on cycle 8!:hugs:

MsSmith, hope your :bfp: is just a little bit shy, and will make its appearance soon!

Garkat, hope you get your high soon, it's so exciting when you see the monitor change.

Blondie, glad your day so far is symptom free!!:happydance:

Raz, your dog is just gorgeous!!

Beth, so sorry about your kitten, I imagine that is the worst part of breeding.:cry:

All you ladies starting a new cycle, we are due for a huge batch of :bfp:'s this month. PMA!!!:happydance::happydance:

Flowertot, I had pains that were similar to OV pains, on the right side the month I got my :bfp:. Hopefully your pains are a sign of the bean digging in!!


:hug:to anyone I've missed!!


----------



## caitlenc

Ah, now for my update.

I woke up at 3:30 to pee, and never got back to sleep properly, so am absolutely shattered this morning. I also notice that my dreams have been incredibly vivid and strange lately. Weird!

My nuchal scan is next Tuesday, so 6 days away. Even though we saw the seahorse on Saturday, I can't wait to see him again, this time under better circumstances (I was crying so much at the hospital I could barely focus on the screen!). I'm also very interested to see what our odds look like for chromosomal abnormalities, and to see how they date me, as I am sure that my doc was wrong and I am actually only 10+6 today, not 11+3. We shall see!

Hope all you ladies have a fab day!!:hug:


----------



## flowertot

Morning girls. 

pains have stopped but have a very stuffy nose, which i've heard can be a symptom. 

two days until testing....i keep looking at the tests i have ready in my bathroom....must not test......must not test.

My best Friend is having her second scan tomorrow at 21 weeks. i'm so excited to find out what she's having. i'm sure its a girl. will let you all know tomorrow if i'm right. although i'm so happy and excited for her i'm also a little sad because if i didn't miscarry in january i would also be 21 weeks (af came on same day) and finding out what sex i was having. 

i really hope i get my :bfp: and its sticky this time.


----------



## samzi

:hugs: i know the feeling.

i had a down moment last night about my m/c. i would have been 28 weeks today if all had worked out.. :cry:


----------



## flowertot

i know its really hard but i just keep telling myself there must be a reason why it wasn't meant to be and that kind of helps a little :hugs:


----------



## samzi

I just feel like i am never going to get preg again, and that if i do, il just lose it again :cry:


----------



## flowertot

Was it your first pregnancy? when i went to the docs she told me a few stats and one of them was that quite a high percentage of first pregnancies end in miscarriage and the woman is very likely to go on to have a full term pregnancy.


----------



## samzi

Yeah it was


----------



## flowertot

i'm sure it will happen for you soon and that it will be a very sticky one :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

My MC was a 1st time pregnacy as well . . . It does seem like this happens a lot.


----------



## flowertot

i'm sure it won't be long before we all have our sticky beans. i know its hard but we have to try to keep up the PMA :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

i'm sure it won't be long before we all have our sticky beans. i know its hard but we have to try to keep up the PMA :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

I've not idea how that happened!!!! my key must have stuck.


----------



## samzi

considering :witch: was late, shes been very nice to me and seems to be going already?

very weird.


----------



## flowertot

did you test?


----------



## msmith

Sorry Ladies only got time for a quick one as meeting a friend at the gym for a class.
Tested this morning and :bfn: 
Had loads of proper AF pre cramps today so used a tampon. TMI alert
When I removed it all that was on it was not much brown old blood and a long stringy piece of something. May be sperm/fluid as we did :sex: last night but still strange. Sorry I did warn you!
Anyway, just getting on with it. My thoughts of booking a drs appointment have been put on hold as it kind of feels like the :witch: might show properly.
Watch this space.
I'll do personal messages when I get back.
:hug:


----------



## samzi

there wont be many 'leftovers' left soon


:(


----------



## Freyasmum

I think I'm here for the long-haul Samzi :)


----------



## Blondie

Morning my lovely ladies :)

Well after yesterdays good day I think todays going to be a bad one, feeling pretty nauseous this morning and had a really disturbed nights sleep - the dreams that you have whilst pregnant are seriously freaky :(

Oh well it's nearly the weekend so a couple of days to recharge my batteries :)

MSmith - sorry it looks likes the :witch: is here :(

Come on ladies - we aren't going to leave any of you behind here so there will be NO leftovers very soon - keep that PMA going :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

Morning girls. 

i know i'm naughty but i just couldn't resist poas this morning at 9dpo. used a 10miu test, so very sensitive and........faint :bfp:

i can't get too excited though because i've also had :bfp: for the last couple of months and both were chemical pregnancies. i seem to have no problem getting pregnant, its keeping them that is the problem. 

please
please
please
please
please
please be a sticky bean. 

will test again tomorrow to make sure line is getting darker. af is due on tuesday, fingers x'ed she will get the message that shes not welcome. 

hope everybody is ok today xx


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Morning girls.
> 
> i know i'm naughty but i just couldn't resist poas this morning at 9dpo. used a 10miu test, so very sensitive and........faint :bfp:
> 
> i can't get too excited though because i've also had :bfp: for the last couple of months and both were chemical pregnancies. i seem to have no problem getting pregnant, its keeping them that is the problem.
> 
> please
> please
> please
> please
> please
> please be a sticky bean.
> 
> will test again tomorrow to make sure line is getting darker. af is due on tuesday, fingers x'ed she will get the message that shes not welcome.
> 
> hope everybody is ok today xx

OMG - I have got absolutely everything crossed for you Flowertot :)


----------



## samzi

grats hun :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Omg flowertot, I've got everything crossed for you and so has george. keep up the POAS so excited for you x x x


----------



## flowertot

The doc told me to make an appointment to see her as soon as i get my next :bfp: and she will send me for bloods to and monitor me. will have to wait until af due date though or at earliest the day before. she stressed to me when i went to see her last month that i must stop testing early. think i will make an appointment for monday.


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning ladies, 

so sorry to here the :witch: has come to those that it has but keep up the PMA as i'm sure it's going to happen soon,

Well Thing are going well here i'm still very tired and doing lates this week which is hard as i just want to sleep all the time!

and i think it's night sickness now but still managing to keep everything down which is good. 

Blondie: so sorry you feeling crap today, i throught this was the start of the good part of pregancy for you where you can just enjoy it with out having the whole sickness part. fingers cross it's coming soon to you!

lots of love to all of you lovely ladies


----------



## tori_cottier

flowertot said:


> The doc told me to make an appointment to see her as soon as i get my next :bfp: and she will send me for bloods to and monitor me. will have to wait until af due date though or at earliest the day before. she stressed to me when i went to see her last month that i must stop testing early. think i will make an appointment for monday.

Thats easy for a doctor to say it's so bloody hard when you know they are in the bath room and hold the key to your future, I really hope this is the one for you this time flowertot

xx


----------



## garkat23

That's brilliant news flowertot!!!
UPDATE:
Pretty eventful couple of hours! My uncles girlfriend has gone into labour 7 weeks early so waiting to hear from him, really hope the little ones ok being so early!!!!
Yesterday I had a call from the doctors about my smear test I have borderline changes so have to go back for another test in 6 months - not sure what that means in the whole ttc stakes! 
Anyway a bit of good news I have had my first high on CBFM!!!
Hope you are all and fx'd for more BFP 's soon!!
x x x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi guys i'm a newbie here..hope it's ok to join you guys in the fight for a :bfp: I'm due for testing on the 29th so fingers crossed and fingers crossed for all of you guys!
x


----------



## Freyasmum

My goodness Flowertot... Just quietly, without getting too excited too soon, that is fantastic news!! Fingers crossed for a sticky one this time!!


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, my lovelies!:hugs:

Flowertot, that is fab news! I am keeping everything crossed for you, as is the seahorse, and even DH! Stick, beanie, stick!:happydance:

Blondie, sorry you're feeling green again. I know what you mean about those dreams, they are wacky! Feel better!:hugs:

Tori, I am sooo tired as well. This pregnancy stuff takes alot out of you!:sleep:

Garkat, congrats on getting that high! Keep BDing! And try not to worry about the smear, I had the same thing right before getting pregnant, turned out fine.:hugs:

MummySuzie, Welcome!! We always love having newbies join us. This is a great group of ladies, they give tons of support. Good luck on your TTC journey!:hug:

My love to all of you ladies, and anyone I missed! Have a fab day!:hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you caitlenc..just good being able to chat with poeple going through the same thing :D


----------



## flowertot

Welcome Mummysuzie22. its alway nice to see new people joining us.

garkat- i hope everything is ok with the little one and i'm not sure about the smear test thing but i do know that my best friend had abnormal cells and had to have treatment. shes now 21 weeks pregnant.

my best friend just told me that shes having a girl. i knew it was!
to all you ladies who are already pregnant- do you think you will find out what sex you are having or leave it as a nice suprise?

i can't wait for it to be tomorrow so i can test again x


----------



## Blondie

Hi Mummysuzie :) Welcome to the team :)

Flowertot - we are going to leave it as a surprise - i'm not bothered what I get so might aswell save some excitement for the birth :)

Just told my boss that I'm pregnant and he genuinely seemed really happy for me :happydance: - also broke the news that I am not allowed to fly (GP orders due to high DVT risk) and my work plan for year is now completely screwed (50% of my work is supposed to be in the states and Brazil) but we are having a meeting tomorrow to see how we can sort it (ie hire in somebody to do the overseas stuff for me :) )


----------



## topazicatzbet

welcome mummysuzie22, nice to hae you on the team.

flowertot, yay this one has to stick but here is some :dust: just to help.

i want to find out what kitten is, i ve even considered getting an intelagender test to do at 10 weeks.

Blondie glad your boss was happy, im sure you ll sort something out with the travel

garkat23 go get some :sex: in, that peak isnt far away


----------



## caitlenc

Flower, we are definitely leaving it as a surprise. Like Blondie, I'll be thrilled with whatever we have, and I figure it adds extra incentive and motivation during the birth! Alot of people I know wish we would find out, though--they say it makes it easier for them to shop for us. Oh, well, they'll just have to buy some gender neutral things!


----------



## garkat23

Thanks for the reassurance guys!
Uncles baby is a boy at 4lb 5 - mother and baby are doing well! Can't wait to see them!
x x x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Welcome mummiesuzie 
and quiet congrats flowertot :happydance:
Sorry ur symptoms are back again Blondie and good to see u well Tori!
Caitlenc, I'ld like to think that I wouldn't find out.. but I thnk that depends on if it is offered, I think that if it was I'ld jump at the chance :rofl:
Enjoy ur peak Garkat!!


----------



## T'elle

Hey girls glad to see everyone is well :) welcome to our new member mummyzuzie
Im now 10dpo and got bad tummy pains like AF is arriving and TMI but feeling very wet dwn below like AF is here but she isn't :( xx


----------



## caitlenc

That can be a good sign, T'elle. Fingers Xed!!


----------



## msmith

:happydance: I never thought I would be so pleased to see the :witch:
She arrived in full flow this morning. 
I am a firm believer in fate. this month was not meant to be because my friend has asked me to be her bridesmaid for later this year. This way I will not be too bumped up :rofl:


----------



## msmith

Welcome MummySuzie. Without blowing our own trumpet we are a great Team, loads of PMA bouncing around.
Blondie-hope you feel better soon.
Flowertot- quiet :happydance: Congrats.
T'Elle-keep fingers crossed. PMA
Garket-glad your uncle's baby is doing well.
Beth-how are the kittens?
:hug: to all I have missed


----------



## T'elle

What you Ladies reckon on me testing tomorrow at 11dpo? im dying to know if we caught the beanie xxx


----------



## msmith

When are you meant to be due on T'Elle?


----------



## topazicatzbet

the remaining 6 kittens are all doing fine.

worth a try t elle, i got mine on 10dpo


----------



## T'elle

i got my darkest opk on 27th i got forecasted menses starting 12th this month hun xx


----------



## msmith

topazicatzbet said:


> the remaining 6 kittens are all doing fine.
> 
> worth a try t elle, i got mine on 10dpo

Glad the rest of the family are doing well. Is she a happy mum?


----------



## Blondie

Sorry :witch: has arrived MSmith - hopefully if you get a :bfp: this next cycle you can still be nice and slim for bridesmaid duties :) 


T'elle - I got my :bfp: at 11dpo so always worth a try I suppose :)

Well my parents are coming up to stay for a week next Wednesday - which will be lovely (though me and DH will be at work during week and they will entertain themselves) - they haven't been to our new house yet so it will be lovely to have them to stay :) Just need to think of things to do with them at the weekend now :)


----------



## msmith

:test: T'Elle. We need another :bfp:


----------



## caitlenc

I say test, T'elle. But don't be discouraged if it's :bfn:, as it's still quite early.


----------



## caitlenc

msmith said:


> :happydance: I never thought I would be so pleased to see the :witch:
> She arrived in full flow this morning.
> I am a firm believer in fate. this month was not meant to be because my friend has asked me to be her bridesmaid for later this year. This way I will not be too bumped up :rofl:

Aw, sorry she got you, hun. But i love your PMA. Roll on next month!!:hugs:


----------



## T'elle

aww thanks girls!!! :) I just went to the loo and had a pink tint to the TP :O sorri for tmi but im a lil excited and feeling a bit iffy, got a crampy belly like i haven't eaten all day (which i have) lol xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I dunno if have got an evap or :bfp:,line is very feint, but can see it without glasses, but ony in certain positions?????????


----------



## flowertot

T'elle - did you test? 

well i poas this morning and the line is darker than yesterday. i just hope it keeps getting darker. not excited just yet as last month the line got darker for two days before getting lighter then af came. 

just going to try and relax because i know its out of my control.

have a great day ladies x


----------



## flowertot

wow mum2be- how long did the line take to come up? test again tomorrow and hopefully a nice line will come up :hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Within the time, DH has seen it too without being told but is being ultra negative..... Wot do i say to the nurse this afternoon??????


----------



## Blondie

Mum2be - OMG - do you think you may have just had an implantation bleed then? What kind of test did you use? If it was an IC then I strongly suggest going out and getting a FRER as when I had a super faint line on an IC it came up really obviously on a FRER :)

Is your nurses appointment today? If so tell her that you think you have a faint line on a test today - though I'm guessing if they test you at nurses it might not show up with it not being FMU.


Ooooh fingers x'd for you :)

Flowertot - oooh lines getting stronger is what we like to hear, I'm cautiously optimistic that this time round things will work out for you :)

Ooooh you two have just made my Friday morning :)


----------



## Blondie

It's quiet in here today - where is everyone? :(

My day goes far too slow at work without you lot posting to keep be going :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Blondie said:


> Mum2be - OMG - do you think you may have just had an implantation bleed then? What kind of test did you use? If it was an IC then I strongly suggest going out and getting a FRER as when I had a super faint line on an IC it came up really obviously on a FRER :)
> 
> Is your nurses appointment today? If so tell her that you think you have a faint line on a test today - though I'm guessing if they test you at nurses it might not show up with it not being FMU.

I have no idea, I have just been asda shopping... my trolley must have looked very odd.... a crate of john smith's 3 bottles of wine (we are going to a friends for dinner tonight, DH wanted a bottle of red and not to take asda up on their offer of 3 for a tenner would have appeared rude!!) and 2 pregnancy tests (asda own, I seem to remember some one getting a very good early result with them). I am trying not to think about it but pee stick is still on the window sill in the kitchen!!! :rofl:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girlies!!!:hugs:

Mum2be, that is so exciting! I would just tell the nurse what you saw, can't hurt. If it's a :bfp: then it will show itself eventually, no matter what she does/says. Fingers Xed this is it for you!!:happydance:

Flowertot, yay for darker lines! Fingers Xed it sticks!:happydance:

T'elle, hope that's implantation!! Can't wait until you test, have a good feeling for you!:happydance:

Beth, glad the kitties are doing well!!

Blondie, how are your symptoms today??

:hug: to anyone I missed!

Well, I am feeling good this morning. Yesterday was good, too, so I am wondering if I'm over the worst of it. Hope that's what it is, and that my fading symptoms aren't a sign of anything sinister. It's amazing how much we preggo ladies worry over every little thing! But I have my big 12 week nuchal scan Tuesday, so will know that everything's okay then.

Have a fab day, girls!!:hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Hi Caitlenc :)

I'm having a good day today aswell :) The bad days do seem to be happening less often now so I'm hoping the end is in sight :happydance:

The random dreams are still driving me insane though :rofl: I'm waking up exhausted from them. 

oooh lucky you having an imminent scan :) I now have to wait until 3rd July for my 20 week scan and it seems like forever away :hissy:

Have you tried using your doppler again recently?


----------



## samzi

omg mum2b are you freaking KIDDING me?!

you have gone and done it afteralll?!

OOOMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG :D :happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Blondie said:


> Hi Caitlenc :)
> 
> I'm having a good day today aswell :) The bad days do seem to be happening less often now so I'm hoping the end is in sight :happydance:
> 
> The random dreams are still driving me insane though :rofl: I'm waking up exhausted from them.
> 
> oooh lucky you having an imminent scan :) I now have to wait until 3rd July for my 20 week scan and it seems like forever away :hissy:
> 
> Have you tried using your doppler again recently?

I've used it a couple of times. A heartbeat in the 160's shows up on the LCD, but it doesn't last all that long, and I can't actually hear it. I'll keep trying every few days...the extra fat I've got round my middle isn't helping matters much! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Razcox

Afternoon ladies, busy at work so i am being a little bit of a lurker :)

Mrs - Glad AF came and you get bet busy with the next cycle hun.

Mum2B - Keeping everything crossed for that big clear :bfp:

Flower - Hope the lines keep getting darker for you and this one is good and sticky.

I start the OPKs tonight when i get home so let the battle comence, mission egg is a go go go! :happydance:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

samzi said:


> omg mum2b are you freaking KIDDING me?!
> 
> you have gone and done it afteralll?!
> 
> OOOMMMMGGGGGGGGGGG :D :happydance:

I think I may be kidding myself.....

I have just discovered that the asda tests are 25mu, I used a 10 mu this morning... so I may be off to buy a frer to use tomorrow (there will be no chance of anything showing on anythng less than a 10mu).... even if its positive the others wont get wasted!!

Oh my god.... we may have done it... I have never had a vague second line on those before.....:headspin:


----------



## T'elle

well i just feel like curling up and crying i dont know whats going on...i woke up this morning to AF which is 5/6 days early...and got horrendous stomach pains :( really sharp, but AF is quite light so atleast i cant complain im not really heavy and cant move :( i dont understand why my cycles are all over the place like thiss, i'v had 3 AF's in 42 days and usually my cycles are around 31 days xxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: t'elle, could it be getting back into some sort of pattern after mc?


----------



## T'elle

no its worse i was 31 days and now its whenever it feels like it :( x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Maybe its worth going and having a natter with the drs?


----------



## T'elle

they just say its my weight but i know it isnt iv been the same weight or lost weight and still only been like this since feb xx


----------



## Razcox

It may just be your body sorting its self out after the MC, after my MC the fist cycle was 31 days but the cycle i just had was only 26 days. Mine are normally 29 days but it wasn't just the timescale that was off my periods haven't been normal since. the first one was really heavy and painful but the last one was really light but still very painful. :hugs: for you for getting so messed around by the evil :witch: xxx


----------



## caitlenc

Aww, T'elle, I'm sorry hunni.:hug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Flowertot so glad the line got darker, it will be even darker tom- pma

t'elle sorry your cycles are to pot, have you tried agnus catus (?sp) that is supposed to help regulate your cycle.

cait and blondie, so glad your feeling better.

mum2b :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: OMG i want to see a pic.
i got my bfp on the asda 25miu test at 10 dpo which was an obvious line but faint. when that morning i had tested with and ic and only seen a very very faint line.


----------



## T'elle

I've just phoned my gp and asked for telephone adivce im so confused and in pain xxx


----------



## samzi

:hugs:


----------



## T'elle

thnx sam :( i just dnt understand it :( x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Just got back, I get on really well with my nurse, so it was quite productive and reassuring. Apparently I am "normal" (she obviously doesn't know me that well :rofl:)
the return of my cycles is as to be expectedand yes, as I have stopped the injection I have only been officially trying for 4 months!!! She has to say that....
Bloods have been taken to cover both options, day 5 (I know it is day 6 but close enough... yay) hormone levels and prenatal screening... that was my idea I hasten to add as my veins are officially crap.
Urine has also been sent for pregnancy screen (all 3 mls that I managed to squeeze out on demand as was half way through wee before leaving when I realised that they would probably want one :rofl: again.
Also am gonna do a home test tomorrow morning to see, unfortunately was not able to get a FRER but have got the clearblue equivelent... I couldn't think of a decent reason to take DH round all the local chemists as he had already put his prescription in


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

T'elle said:


> I've just phoned my gp and asked for telephone adivce im so confused and in pain xxx

what did they say?


----------



## topazicatzbet

mum2b cant wait til tom, i really really hope its a bfp


----------



## T'elle

She told me that my cycles are irregular and strange considering i dont have PCOS but because my mums case of periods whilst pregnant and mine recently being slap dash lol she'd like me to do a pregnancy test to rule that out firstly and advised me to wait 6 months for my periods to become regular :cry: xxx


----------



## msmith

Oh, T'Elle. Sorry AF is messing you around. It sucks doesn't it! I suppose at least you are having periods. Are you going to do a HPT as the nurse suggested? :hugs:
Fantastic news Mumtobewaiting. Where did that creep up from? I thought you were out this month with Samzi and me. Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow.
Caitlenc, glad you feel as if you are now in the 'feeling good' period.
Razcox, YAY to the OPK starting. Go mission sperm meets egg! 
Flowertot, hope those lines keep getting darer!
Hello Blondie.

No news here as the wicked :witch: is here. Counting down to the BIG O.

:hug:


----------



## T'elle

yeah i done a test and got a BIG FAT :bfn:!!! arghhhh, so im over to WTT for the next 6 months by the looks of it :( im thinking of giving up now for good and going back on the pill i feel so unwell with all these visits from the :witch: xxx


----------



## msmith

Oh hun, it has all come to head today and you obviously feel really sh!tty, but don't give up. Tomorrow is another day and you have a man who loves you and it will happen for you. Don't make any rash decisions when you are feeling very low. We are all here to support you. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

t'elle - don't get disheartened :hugs: your body will sort itself out soon, don't give up hope :)


----------



## Blondie

Right ladies - I thought you all needed cheering up so thought I'd post a 11w5d belly pic for you. Not quite as flat a stomach as it used to be but not too bad for 8pm bloat :rofl:

Place your bets now on how long it will be before I get a bump :) I'm saying 16 weeks :) But I'm going to take weekly photos from now on just to see if I can see a difference :)
 



Attached Files:







P1000844.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 9









P1000845.jpg
File size: 84.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## T'elle

woooo even tho i dont know u i can see from the side on one that u have a bean :) im magic see i can see inside and its waving!!! lololol xxx


----------



## msmith

Blondie-love it. Do a belly diary!!!


----------



## Blondie

Luckily my arms and the camera are hiding my HUGE boobs - my 32E bra is so tight so think I need to upsize myself - god I look like something from a lads mag :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## samzi

wooo for wine and chocolate!!


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> wooo for wine and chocolate!!

:hissy: Sat at home alone whilst DH off out on drink at 6th form leavers ball (he is a teacher not a pupil :rofl: ) and I'm playing taxi. He's loving me being pregnant for the sole reason that he can drink as much as he likes and he always has a free taxi home :( Think I will kill him by time baby arrives at this rate :)

Don't think I even have any chocolate in the house either :(


----------



## samzi

oh dear :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Well evening lovely ladies, (well it's only 2 hours before i say morning oh my these lates are horrid lol)

Mum2b: congrates hun i hope it's a strong positive tomorrow or the next :happydance:

T'elle so sorry the witch got you hun fingers crossed for next month: i can't comment on the unusual periods as i only had 3 in 9 years. (maybe your doctor could help sure it shouldn't be as up and down as it is) and please don't give in hun it will seem a million miles away when you do get you :bfp: honestly 

Catlenc and Blondie i'm so glad your symtoms have gone (fingers crossed that that's it)

Beth you kittens and cat is so lovely so sorry for your loss tho i know how hard it can be 

Well i'm going to slip off now as I'm very tired and ned my bed (need to get home first :happydance: )

love to all


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

msmith said:


> Fantastic news Mumtobewaiting. Where did that creep up from? I thought you were out this month with Samzi and me. Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow.

I have no idea... will see what tomorrow brings, but I seem to have gone off sweet stuff... we went to my best mates for tea, who I was desperate to tell, but daren't jinx things yet, and she knows that puddings are usually my fav part of going out... thank god it happened after visiting Betty's yesterday....:rofl:


----------



## T'elle

Gd luck hun!!! xxx


----------



## meemee

ive had a massive break from bnb while ive been ttc this month so ive had alot to catch up on!
but guess what!!!!
i got my :bfp:!!!!!!
im so excited i can barely function!
i got 2 really big fat lines :happydance:
i still cant believe it....


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Well done meemee :hugs:
WEll, I had a dodgy test yesterday so it seems....
Thanks for all ur encouragement yesterday though, it's fab to have u all too chat too


----------



## flowertot

big congrats meemee.

T'elle :hugs: i've had some strange cycles since m/c my longest being 34days and shortest being 24day. before that i was always regular 29days always. please don't give up.

mum2be- really sorry bout the test. :hugs:

blondie - you are probably a similar build to me and when i was having my dd i didn't show at all until i was about 18 weeks and even then it was only people who knew me that could tell. got married at 21weeks and can't tell at all in wedding pics. guess everybody is different though.

:hugs: to everybody else. 

well i've had an awful night and morning. had to take my daughter to emergency doctors last night. her temp was really high at 38.8 and she was very very red. she had me up half the night. shes a little better now though. 

i was due to start work at my weekend job at 12:00 and i've had to call them to say i couldn't go as don't want to give her to a babysitter when shes ill. anyway i've been sacked!!! i'm so angry i could cry! 

On to the poas. did it this morning and im a little bit worried because its just the same as yesterday, no darker but not lighter either. used same brand. what do you girls think?


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh mum2b, im sorry thought you might have cracked it, well ov cant be that far away so get busy girl and catch this egg.

flowertot, even the same brand of tests vary, could be that todays is just a poor test. or your wee was less concentrated. how dark have they been, can we see a pic?

hope your daughter is a bit better now, that temp was high!

how can the sack you cos your daughter is ill, your intitled to carers leave surley. think you have a case for unfair dismissal there.


----------



## flowertot

i'm going to try to get some pics on. took some on my phone but im not that good wth technology!


----------



## topazicatzbet

meemee said:


> ive had a massive break from bnb while ive been ttc this month so ive had alot to catch up on!
> but guess what!!!!
> i got my :bfp:!!!!!!
> im so excited i can barely function!
> i got 2 really big fat lines :happydance:
> i still cant believe it....

congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Congrats meemee!!!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :) Happy weekend :)

Mum2bewaiting - aww I'm sorry about the test :hugs:

Flowertot - don't worry, it could be a slight variation in test sensitivity OR your dilution of urine, and hcg only supposed to double every 48 hours so won't necessarily see much difference every day - there were some days where I hardly saw any difference in the line strength initially. Still keeping everything crossed for you. I'd be bloody furious about job situation - not sure what rules are as you are part time but definitely check out your rights with CAB or something as it sounds a bit dodgy to me.

Meemee - congratulations :) fantastic news honey :happydance:

Tori - very nearly over the late shifts honey (gosh they must be so hard when pregnant - I can't cope with just my normal hours) :hugs: take care 

As for me - well apart from being a super grumpy bitch today and not speaking to DH the entire way round Sainsburys I'd say it's been an ok day :dohh: God I'm so irritable it's ridiculous - I don't know who is going to end up divorcing who by the time this baby comes :)


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, you girls are busy bees as usual!:hugs:

Meemee, fantastic news, congrats!!! Was wondering where you were, now it seems you went off to get knocked, you clever girl!!:rofl:

T'elle, sorry you're down and hurting, hunni. Hang in there.:hug:

Blondie, you are so slim, i am so jealous! Am unwilling to share belly pics of my chub-a-lub self, but you look fantastic, hunni!:happydance:

Mum2be, so sorry about your test!

Tori, these long shifts sound a killer, you poor thing. Be sure to get some rest!:sleep:

Flower, that's crap about your job. I hope you can get them in trouble, sounds like discrimination to me! And try not to worry about the test, Blondie is right, mine didn't darken much at first.:hugs:

Things with me are fine, still feeling pretty good. DH paid for me to have my hair cut and colored as a Mother's day gift (US Mom's Day is tomorrow), which helped make me feel a little less huge and frumpy looking. He's a doll. Otherwise, we are just renting a film and curling up with some carry out tonight. 

:hug:to all my lovelies!!


----------



## samzi

https://www.diytravel.co.uk/Las-Palmeras-SAlgar-hotel-7427.html

where im going on holiday :D


----------



## Freyasmum

O my goodness, Samzi! I am SOOOO jealous of your holiday!
You are going to have a fabulous time :happydance:
Will you do absolutely nothing but sit by the pool?


----------



## Freyasmum

It's been a few days since I posted, I think, and to be honest I can't remember where I was up to...
Huge congrats to flowertot & meemee!!
Mum2be - I'm so sorry about your dodgy test! I was well excited for you 
Welcome to the team Mummysuzie! 
T'elle - Hang in there sweetie, I know you're feeling down but you will get thru it, and your time will come. :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone I've missed.


----------



## Freyasmum

I was going to do an update from me now, but there's really nothing to report!
I'm just patiently waiting for supplies... I've got OPKs and maca on the way. Have been guzzling grapefruit juice and standing over OH while he takes his multivit... 
Hopefully something will come from all these efforts (o yeah, and all the :sex:!!). I've got 2 more cycles before the doc wants to hear it's not happening (including this one). I'm really hoping it won't come to that though.


----------



## samzi

yup you got it!

only going to move for food and drink :lol:

:happydance:


----------



## Freyasmum

Surely there'll be someone you can make fetch the food and drink for you? :winkwink:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:


----------



## garkat23

Morning all
Quick update got my 1st peak on CBFM this morning - keeping everything crossed this cycle!!
xxxxx


----------



## flowertot

Samzi - your holiday looks gorgeous!

afternoon girls hope you are all feeling good today with lots of pma.

i tested this morning and got a really strong line, almost like the control line. i think this may be the one! i'm getting excited now. 

I will ask dh to help me put some pics on tonight.


----------



## samzi

yay :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

hey i wonder if their is any space for little old me too join in i need a buddy or two :rofl::rofl: xxxxx


----------



## samzi

of course :hugs:

these girls are some of the best you will ever meet :)


----------



## jenny25

:rofl::happydance:aww thank you :D:D i feel wanted now yay lol im excited feeling slightly positive this month :D:D xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay flowertot, this is it, if it was another chemical the line wouldnt be that dark. your a knocked up naughties!!!! cant wait to see the pic

welcome aboard jenny25.

garkat23 go get busy girl!!


----------



## jenny25

ty topazicatzbet it is really nice too meet you guys :D:D:D:D xxxx


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey jenny25, this is definately a team for the good times and the bad too :hug:


----------



## jenny25

Yeah we can share all the high and lows together :D:hug::hug::hug::hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Morning Lovelies!:hugs:

Jenny25, Welcome! As everyone else has said, this team has some fab girlies on it, you came to the right place!

Garkat-Go, girl, go!!Isn't it the best feeling to know exactly when you're ovulating? Now, go inundate that egg with as many lil' spermies as you possible can!!!!:happydance:

Flowertot, YAY!!!! I know this is the one for you! It's great when you see those lines getting darker, isn't it?:happydance:

Samzi, Your holiday sounds fantastic. Enjoy every minute!

Freyasmum, Fungers Xed this is the cycle for you, and you never have to call that doctor!:hugs:

:hug:to anyone I missed!

SO, things with me are good...I should be 12 weeks tomorrow, I can't believe it! And i have my big 12 week scan on Tuesday afternoon, so am really excited to see the lil' seahorse again. I think after that I may actually start to believe that I am really having a baby in November! It has seemed quite unreal so far.:blush:

Hope all you lovelies have a fab day!:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Hi Jenny25 :hugs:

i'm trying to get my pics on but can't do it! i've got my phone connected to my laptop but can't work out how to copy them on to here. DH is out all day but i really want to put them on now :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## jenny25

awwww hun i know im pretty useless when it comes to things like that lol though im beter at diy than pc stuff lol  ive got a little question its kinda confusing me on thus i had little pin prick pains at the top of my uterus then it past today im having slight pressure with a little niggle it seems too stay in the one spot its not painfull but i can feel it if you get me is this normal cause i have no idea what is going on helllpppp lol xxxx


----------



## flowertot

i finally got my pic in the preg test gallary :happydance:

please have a look xxx


----------



## flowertot

jenny25 said:


> awwww hun i know im pretty useless when it comes to things like that lol though im beter at diy than pc stuff lol  ive got a little question its kinda confusing me on thus i had little pin prick pains at the top of my uterus then it past today im having slight pressure with a little niggle it seems too stay in the one spot its not painfull but i can feel it if you get me is this normal cause i have no idea what is going on helllpppp lol xxxx

before i got my :bfp: i was getting poking type pains on right hand side and little twinges. could be a good sign:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay flowerot, that line is great. 
:happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## msmith

Afternoon you lovely ladies.
Welcome to the mayhem Jenny. Fingers crossed your niggles are implantation.
Flowertot, I have just been onto the pregnancy gallery to look at your photos. 2 really strong lines :happydance: :happydance::happydance: CONGRATS!!!
Blondie and Caitlenc. Yippeeee 12 weeks.
How you doing Mumtobewaiting? :hugs:
Roll on your holiday Samzi, not long now. We'll miss you.
Beth, any more kitten pics?

Nothing to report my end. Having a nice weekend catching up with friends and doing a bit of shopping. Love a bit of retail therapy. 
Only on cd4 and :witch: is still here. After some horrid pains on cd1 and AF taking its time to arrive the :witch:has been pretty well behaved.
Hope you are all well.
:hug:


----------



## flowertot

thank you i'm so happy but DH said he won't get excited until i'm at least 12 weeks and is telling me not to. think its because he's seen me upset a lot over the past few months but i've never had lines as dark as this and i'm only 12 dpo today so that has got to be a great sign that everything is ok. 

how are the kittens doing?


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Well 12 weeks today and I'm celebrating by cleaning the bathroom :rofl: - though I have bought myself a large box of malteasers to munch later when my cleaning chores are done :)

Flowertot - that like looks great for 12dpo - I've got absolutely everything crossed for you and I'm pretty sure this isn't going to be a chemical with a line like that :) :happydance:

Jenny25 - welcome to the team :)

Erm pregnancy brain just gone blank and can't remember who else I needed to comment on - apologies but I think baby is stealing all my brain cells....

oooh caitlenc - that was one thing - looking at your wedding photo in your avatar I would say you are about the same size as me so less of that fat nonsense missus :)

Too all my knocked up naughties - keep looking after yourselves and nuturing those babies :)

Too all those in the 2WW - keep up that symptom spotting and get ready for testing as I still need my poas addiction feeding.

Too those about to ovulate - let operation inundate egg with sperm commence :)


----------



## topazicatzbet

as requested here are the lastest pics. this is the biggest boy.
they have doubled in size since birth and are doing well.
they are getting their colour coming through now, so im having fun guessing what they are.
thier eyes will open some time over the next 4 days.
enjoy

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2425.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2428.jpg


----------



## flowertot

They are sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## msmith

Ahh, look at their little pink paws!!
VERY CUTE.


----------



## samzi

how is everyone today?


----------



## msmith

All good here Samzi. Just had a pretty quiet weekend. Shopping and seeing friends. 
Waiting for the :witch: to pack her bags and leave.

How about you?


----------



## samzi

Yeah im okay. Not really done much this weekend! Im going to start packing my case soon :happydance:


----------



## meemee

hello everybody!
flowertot thats awesome! definitely a bfp, congratulations!
aww beth your kittens are so cute! how old are they now?
as for me im good, very tired, very hungry and needing to wee alot! but i wouldnt change it for the world :D
went to the doctors today and she confirmed everything and was very helpful!
now to find a midwife.... :happydance: so excited!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Hope we are all well :)

I think baby is having a bit of a growth spurt today as got really stretchy feelings down there today - but I'm guessing uterus should be popping up over pelvis any time soon which should hopefully take the pressure off my poor bladder :)

Beth - can't see kitten photos on work computer so will have to check them out tonight :(

Meemee - glad you are doing well :)

MSmith - :witch: will soon be gone and then it's back to operation inundate :)

Roll on monday.....


----------



## flowertot

Morning ladies. 

i'm a little bit worried today. even though i tested this morning and got a nice strong line i've got backache and my temp has gone down. 

can any charters please have a little look. (ignore the ticker, i've no idea why it says i'm over 6weeks)


----------



## meemee

flowertot said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> i'm a little bit worried today. even though i tested this morning and got a nice strong line i've got backache and my temp has gone down.
> 
> can any charters please have a little look. (ignore the ticker, i've no idea why it says i'm over 6weeks)

hi flowertot :) 
my temps are steadily not very high so i wouldnt say you have anything to worry about! and the lower backache is annoying isnt it!
your chart looks really good though!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, hope everyone had a good weekend!

Beth - Cant see the piccys at work so i will have a sqiz when i get home.

flowertot - :happydance: another knocked up naughty i'm so pleased for you :hug:

msmith - Hope AF leaves you soon then the serious part begins LOL

Samzi - Wow bet you cant wait for the hoilday to come now, lots of R + R ahead of you.

Blondie, Cait - Horay on the 12 weeks fingers crossed the glowing stage is just around the corner :happydance:

Jenny25 - Welcome to the group and good luck in the 2WW!

To all who i have missed sorry and i will try to do a better job of keeping up from now on. Well CD13 here and we have yet to BD ONCE!!!! DH doesn't seem to be feeling it and i keep getting rejected :( Not had a +OPK yet though so i am not out yet. He is getting jumped tonight thats for sure!


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> i'm a little bit worried today. even though i tested this morning and got a nice strong line i've got backache and my temp has gone down.
> 
> can any charters please have a little look. (ignore the ticker, i've no idea why it says i'm over 6weeks)

Hi flowertot - don't worry, if you look at my chart you will see my temps were up and down like a yo yo over the first few weeks so I don't think your chart shows anything particularly worrying. If you have a nice strong line then that is the best sign possible. And aches and pains are part of the :bfp: - it will feel just like you are about to see the :witch: and you will panic but it is completely normal :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies;

Beth you kittens are so lovely really they are , It's years since i sore new borns and it reminded me of the good old times!

Meemee: i would get use to the peeing chick honestly i must go to the toilet at least every hour if not more, thinking about putting a TV in there :rofl:

Big hi to Jenny25 and Mummysuzie22 you guys will fit in well if you like a lot of chatting lol

Flowertot: looking at your temps they are the same as mine when i go the BFP they went from that line back up to 36.9 and haven't shifted since (although i haven't temp in a while), Oh and get use to thinking the witch is here as it seems to go in line with each other for the first 2 months i was positive she was coming to get george, She didn't but it's the emotions you go through untill your past the day she's meant to arrive huge hugs for you

Blondie you make me so jealous with a tummy like yours honestly i can't remeber the day when it was ever fat lol who think i'll be going ona diet in 6 months lol I know what you mean about the streching pains tho, been having them on and all weekend, which has forced me to be very stain with myself as i'm constanly thinking something is wrong and then the common sence part of me tells me to stop being so stupid :rofl: ohhh the ups and downs of being preganant lol

Caitlence and blondie congrates on the 12 weeks and beth you to your now officaly 7 weeks today (past the half way mark to 2nd tri)

Samzi i'm very jealous of your holiday, hoping to get away myself before the 3rd tri just for a chill before George arrives

To all i've missed so sorry but i have preggor head on this morning 

:hug: to all


----------



## tori_cottier

Well heres my update;

It's my little girls 9th birthday on the 26th and i've been asking her every day what she would like and each time she says "it's up to you mummy" now you hae to remeber this is not a Courtney response she has normaly got a list the size of my arm and the pressents are always in the £100 mark like a DS or a MP3 player, so when i asked this morning she said she would like a book which took me by surprise really as the book is only £6.99 i said it was ok we would get her a book as one of her small gift, to which she responded 

"No this will be my big gift, as George needs a lot of money spent on him when he comes and before he comes and me having a MP3 player would stop you buying nappies and things for him"

I nearly cried honestly, Daddy then interupted and said it was ok to want things and that just because george was coming doesn't mean we can't spoil our little princess on her birthday! at this point she handed me a list (the size of her arm) and said if it was ok she just wanted a MP3 and thats it. (and I've got not buy anything else)

Symptoms wise; all is looking ok got a lot of strenghing pains and also still very tired but i strangly starting to get use to it 

apart from that all is looking good! 

Got my 12 week scan on saturday (which i have booked once again with Baby and bond privatly as my booking in appointments not until the 21st so have decided i can't wait for them to refer me at 16 weeks i need to see george now :rofl:) so i'm very excited about that 

Hugs to all 

love me and george x x


----------



## flowertot

Tori - kids are so funny! your daughter sounds really thoughtful and sweet. 

Thanks for your replies about my temps girls. feel much better now. 

Im booked in at the doctors at 3:20pm so hopefully i will get a blood test to put my mind at rest.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Aww Tori your daughter sounds soo sweet..well this week is my ov week and took a opk i think it's called lol and can faintly see the lh line so am excited..fx!! :happydance: here's hoping for a :bfp: for me and everyone else


----------



## Blondie

Awww Tori - your daughter sounds so so sweet bless her :)

Having clothing dilemma at moment as I'm wearing a size bigger trousers today as bloat gets uncomfortable by lunchtime - trouble is I feel like they are going to fall down everytime I walk anywhere - there aren't any belt loops so I can't wear a belt and I'm trying to figure out how to hold them up - might have to start wearing braces under by tops :rofl:

The in-betweeny stage is awful - none of my lovely wardrobe really fits anymore as too tight around waist but still far too small to wear maternity so stuck in limbo and I don't want to have to buy a whole inbetween wardrobe to see me through :( Humph :(


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Awww Tori - your daughter sounds so so sweet bless her :)
> 
> Having clothing dilemma at moment as I'm wearing a size bigger trousers today as bloat gets uncomfortable by lunchtime - trouble is I feel like they are going to fall down everytime I walk anywhere - there aren't any belt loops so I can't wear a belt and I'm trying to figure out how to hold them up - might have to start wearing braces under by tops :rofl:
> 
> The in-betweeny stage is awful - none of my lovely wardrobe really fits anymore as too tight around waist but still far too small to wear maternity so stuck in limbo and I don't want to have to buy a whole inbetween wardrobe to see me through :( Humph :(

Do we know when we will get out of this in the middle part as I'm the same having to push my tummy out first thing until lunch time and then by the evening I'm so bloated my tummy just holds it up. I refuse to by any more clothes tho as i know the day i do George will decided to get bigger :rofl:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi all,
i know how you feel with the cloths issues. since the new year i had been trying to eat more healthier in the hope of losing some weights too but, i didnt i gained it!!!:dohh: think i just ate more food.

so now all my cloths are seriously tight and i dont know what to do, im loathed to buy a bigger size cos i know in a few weeks they wont fit too.

just discused this with my mum and she said, 'i ll get your sister to have a clear out of her cloths, so you can have some' bingo, my sister is a size or 2 bigger than me so they should put me on for a while.


----------



## Blondie

I'm not expecting to really start getting a bump until about 16-18 weeks as I'm pretty slim and do lots of ab work so I reckon I've got another 4-6 weeks of this inbetween stage before I can really justify maternity wear. :(

Then again I don't know how maternity clothes really work to be honest as never actually looked at them - do the under the bump trousers just have adjustable fittings so they can expand with you? Shows how little I know about all this - maybe I should check out a maternity shop and see what the options are.


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

i am dreading my holiday now :cry:


----------



## samzi

oh so thats just bloody brilliant! NOT!

hes just informed me that he has TWO broken elbows! what kind of holiday is it going to be now?!

:cry:


----------



## tori_cottier

why are you dreading you holiday samzi?


----------



## samzi

we posted at the same time :lol:


----------



## jenny25

:hug:awww sam how did that happen xxxxx:hug:


----------



## samzi

left arm he hurt the other week, when he tried to do a skating trick and it went wrong. the right arm, he hurt yday with the same thing cept he wasnt even doing any bloody tricks!

omg im just so...angry :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Aww Samzi - what has he actually done - broken them or just hurt them? 

How long is it til your holiday?

If it's any consolation - after a riding accident where I sliced the end of the bone off my elbow (brilliant achievement!) - I was back riding 3 weeks later so they may heal quickly :)


----------



## samzi

he says he has two broken elbows. we go on saturday.. he still wants to go but i cant help but feel its going to be a disaster


----------



## Blondie

Well I suppose it depends what type of holiday you were planning on having:

a) action / adventure - ie rock climbing, surfing, skiing (could slightly screw up plans - he will just have to take photos of you doing all of above and enjoying yourself :) )

b) lazy beach holiday - when heaviest thing he will lift is a beer (your main issue here will be whether he can manage to put sun cream on your back)

c) shopping holiday - where it just means you will have to carry all your bags of designer shopping instead of him :)


----------



## flowertot

Blondie said:


> Awww Tori - your daughter sounds so so sweet bless her :)
> 
> Having clothing dilemma at moment as I'm wearing a size bigger trousers today as bloat gets uncomfortable by lunchtime - trouble is I feel like they are going to fall down everytime I walk anywhere - there aren't any belt loops so I can't wear a belt and I'm trying to figure out how to hold them up - might have to start wearing braces under by tops :rofl:
> 
> The in-betweeny stage is awful - none of my lovely wardrobe really fits anymore as too tight around waist but still far too small to wear maternity so stuck in limbo and I don't want to have to buy a whole inbetween wardrobe to see me through :( Humph :(

Safety pins are good and yes maternity trousers either have a bump band (elasticated bit that is covers by your top) or like you said before adjustable waistband x


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning, my lovelies!:hugs:

Aww, Samzi, what bad timing! Hopefully your break will still be wonderful.:hugs:

Beth, the kitties are sooooo adorable!!

Blondie, Tori, and Beth, this in-between size is tough. Thanks, Blondie, for the kind words about my figure, but I hide my extra weight well, and have gained quite a bit since the wedding.:dohh: I have decided to embrace it, though, as I can't diet until the seahorse comes anyway.:blush:

Tori, your daughter sounds like such a sweetie!!

Argh, this pregnancy brain is killing me, I know I've missed a bunch of you. :hug: to you all. Those who need to, keep BDing! Those in the TWW, fingers Xed for you!


----------



## caitlenc

Now for my update, which is pretty dull!:rofl:

12 weeks today, Yeehaw!! Although I really think my dates are wrong, and that I'm really 11+4. We'll see if they change the dates at tomorrows scan.

Otherwise, I'm feeling pretty good. Hope you all have a lovely day! :hug:


----------



## Blondie

Ooooh good luck for you scan tomorrow Caitlenc :)

Hmmm now wondering if there are any safety pins in the stationary cupboard at work :rofl:


----------



## samzi

oh i could seriously cry right now.

its going to be a disaster. so much for a relaxing holiday


----------



## T'elle

samzi said:


> oh i could seriously cry right now.
> 
> its going to be a disaster. so much for a relaxing holiday

aw hun!! :hug:xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

samzi, sorry about the holiday, im sure you ll still have a good time, you might just have to change some plans.

caitlin, good luck for your scan tom, bet you cant wait to see seahorse again

unfortunatly i dont think my belly has anything to do with baby yet, i think its all fat. will def need to diet once :baby: is here, im hoping that breastfeeding with help me lose the weight.


----------



## caitlenc

We can start a "Beefed-Up Naughties" thread after the babies come, and do a weight-loss support group!:rofl:


----------



## samzi

feeling a bit better now about it, just sad that i wont get any hugs or anything all holiday :cry:

i love hugs!


----------



## flowertot

Samzi - sorry about the holiday plans i'm sure it will still be great. warm weather will cheer you up x

Caitlen - can't wait to see you scan pic. 

well i've just got back from the doctors. i've got a blood test at the hospital in the morning. i've got a really good feeling now because i was feeling brave on the way back from doctors and picked up a predictor hpt which is 50miu and got a good strong line - 13 dpo at 4pm. 

don't think i need the blood test really because the hpt's speak for themselves but i really want to know what my exact hcg level is. i will be 4 weeks tomorrow and in jan when i had a blood test because of spotting my hcg was only 35 at 4.5 weeks then the miscarriage followed a week later. i think its expected to be anything over 60 for 4 weeks. i'm no doctor though so will have to see what they tell me.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hope ur tests are good tomorrow Flowertot and ur DD sound like a little sweetie
Can't wait to see beanie Caitlenc, I would be really excited too after the last few weeks :hugs:
Glad u have the clothing issue sorted Beth, sounds like ur mum is the best!! :)
Did u find any safety pins Blondie :rofl:
i am sure u will have a fab holiday Samzi, just think of it as he won't be able to put up a fight when u jump him!! (I bet the :witch: was being kind this month as she forsaw this happening so gave him a few extra days of recovery time......)
Razcox, go jump ur man and enjoy.....:happydance:
How are u today msmith, found out the bloke opposite often has the police round in force and the neighbours think it may be to do with dodgy videos....
the ginel (sp) about 20 doors up was police cordoned off all day yesterday though, apparently a lass walking her dog at midnight on saturday was raped.... our street isn't generally bad... honestly... but u do not walk ur dog after 9pm on ur own, if fred has not been walked by 8pm either dh has to do it or he has to wait until the following morning.... oh well... even more reason to get DH running errands....
Hope everyone else is good
We have had a good day, spending it in the garden as DH managed to get today off, so I now have most of my bedding plants in, lettuces in grobags, courgettes tucked in and strawberries are about to flower, and lots of other little errands sorted. It is fab how much better a nice sunny day can make u feel.... and won't DH know about it later :blush:


----------



## msmith

OMG loads to catch up on today. Where to begin.
Samzi-Your holiday will still be great, if a little different than expected. Getting away from work etc and spending time with your man can only be a plus.
Blondie-There are some lovely Maternity wear out there. Embrace the body shape change.
Caitlenc-good luck with the scan tomorrow. Say hi to Seahorse from us all.
Mumtobewaiting-I totally agree with how good a sunny day can make us feel.
Beth-you will have to give us weekly photos of the little ones. Just for the ahhh factor.

The :witch: is on her way out. DH and I have had a heart to heart recently as he felt I was getting too intense with ttc and he did not like me being so upset when AF arrived. So all good here, I feel this month will be more chilled but hopefully as much :sex::rofl:


----------



## msmith

Have you heard the Peter and Jordan news? :paper:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

yeah, I know, not sure if it a publicity stunt though... just seems a bit randomed and rather stage managed


----------



## Razcox

Rejected again, i am so furustrated and upset i couldn't sleep so i have come on here. Already feel like we are out this month and i haven't even OVed yet . . . Feeling pretty crappy at the min guys :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

oh sorry razcox - perhaps you need to speak with oh and see if therre is something on him mind.

i think the jordan and peter thing has been on the cards for a while, not suprised the way she talks to him.

msmith, will do with the weekly pics, one has her eyes open today and im sure it wont be long before the rest follow suit.

caitlin im def up for the weight loss support group, i will need it, im no good at dieting.


----------



## flowertot

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Hope ur tests are good tomorrow Flowertot and ur DD sound like a little sweetie
> Can't wait to see beanie Caitlenc, I would be really excited too after the last few weeks :hugs:
> Glad u have the clothing issue sorted Beth, sounds like ur mum is the best!! :)
> Did u find any safety pins Blondie :rofl:
> i am sure u will have a fab holiday Samzi, just think of it as he won't be able to put up a fight when u jump him!! (I bet the :witch: was being kind this month as she forsaw this happening so gave him a few extra days of recovery time......)
> Razcox, go jump ur man and enjoy.....:happydance:
> How are u today msmith, found out the bloke opposite often has the police round in force and the neighbours think it may be to do with dodgy videos....
> the ginel (sp) about 20 doors up was police cordoned off all day yesterday though, apparently a lass walking her dog at midnight on saturday was raped.... our street isn't generally bad... honestly... but u do not walk ur dog after 9pm on ur own, if fred has not been walked by 8pm either dh has to do it or he has to wait until the following morning.... oh well... even more reason to get DH running errands....
> Hope everyone else is good
> We have had a good day, spending it in the garden as DH managed to get today off, so I now have most of my bedding plants in, lettuces in grobags, courgettes tucked in and strawberries are about to flower, and lots of other little errands sorted. It is fab how much better a nice sunny day can make u feel.... and won't DH know about it later :blush:

It was tori's daughter hun :rofl: i know its easy to get mixed up because there is so much going on in this thread. we are such a busy bunch x


----------



## flowertot

I've not heard the Jordan and Peter news but i'm guessing they have split. she did seem very mean to him on their show. 

Mum2bewaiting - how awful about the woman getting raped. it's horrible when bad things happen close to home. 

Razcox - i think you will feel much better if you have a chat with OH, things are much worse when they are bottled up. hope things get better soon :hugs:

i'm feeling brave enough to change my sig. can anybody tell me how to become a knocked up naughty??

off to bed now, im staying up way too late but i'm sure that will change when tiredness kicks in!


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Internet wasn't working at home last night so couldn't have a proper catch up :(

Well yesterday saw my 5th throwing up of the pregnancy - I guess baby just didn't like the chips and cheese savoury I got from the chippy on the way back from dropping DH off at the snooker club :) Oh well it must vanish for good soon - hopefully very soon as my parents arrive tomorrow (they are staying for a week) and I'd quite like to not spend the entire week feeling crap :)

Flowertot - strong line on a 50miu sounds really good - I'm convinced that you have a sticky bean this time round :happydance: - will have a look back in thread in a moment and try and find link to the knocked up naughties sig :)

Beth - so jealous of your kittens - want to swap a couple for my thugs which are fast approaching a year old and are currently in the bad books for managing to open and raid the treat cupboard last night - :rofl:

Razcox - sorry about your DH, maybe the pressure is getting to him a little, time for a nice massage and tell him he can't have :sex: anymore - once they can't have it they soon change their minds :)

Caitlenc - good luck with scan today - I'm dying to see how the seahorse has grown :)

Samzi - your holiday will still be lovely :) I'm sure within a week he will be up to hugging you - I was out in the fields poo-picking with a wheelbarrow a week after breaking mine - but then again I'm a hard core equestrian :)

MSmith - glad :witch: is packing her bags - all systems go for a :bfp: cycle this month :)

Mum2bewaiting - scarey about the rape, horrible when things happen on your doorstep - just make sure you keep safe :hugs: I love hearing your street stories though - I don't need eastenders or corrie - just your updates on dodgy guy across the street :)

Right not sure who I have missed so apologies - it's still early and I'm half asleep after another night of freaky dreams :)


----------



## samzi

morning ladies


----------



## tori_cottier

Morbing Ladies:

Well i'm now counting down the days to the scan on saturday i can't wait to see s/he as it will stop me worring as much as i am (i wonder when us knocked up naughty's will stop worrying is it the day the little un come out? :rofl: )

I've also got these sharpe pelvic pains which hurt when they come but i'm trying not to stress to much as my doctor says most cramps or sharpe pains are normal so taking his word for it!

Caitlenc - Good luck for your scan hun 

Flowertot - I have a feeling this is a sticky one! was the :witch: due today (if my memeory serves me right?) if it is all you worries will relax a little by the end of the day 

Razcox - My DH did this ages ago and i did get worried to be honest, and i did bug him as it's not normal for him and when push (and there was a lot of pushing trust me) came to shove he was extemely stressed but because we were TTCing at the time he felt he needed to keep it to him self. Are it may be he's just having a chilled month you never know!

Mum2bewaiting - OMG you street as blondie says is just like the soaps, it's strangely addictive reading about it but a little worrying that your in the middle of it :hugs: to you when ever you need it! 

MSmith - Good luck with this month cycle Finger crossed this is the month for you!

Blondie - you up and down at the moment with this sickness arn't you hoping this is the end of it for you and you can go onto the blossoming 2nd tri with a smile!

lots of hugs to all


----------



## topazicatzbet

hello ladies.

blondie trust me these kittens will grow up into little ratbags so i dont think you want to swap.

flowertot, yay do it change your sig, and get yourself a ticker!

mum2be god i thought my estate was bad!

well i had my first scan dream last night, i dreamt the scanners came to you in a big semi truck, then it kind of turned into a tv show and there was another woman getting scanned and found out it was a boy. then there was another woman crying cos the baby had died.
i never saw my scan, cos the dream turned into someting else. what a wierd night of dreaming i had.


----------



## caitlenc

Whoah, you girls have been busy, will do my best to get everyone, but am already forgetting all the news!:rofl:

Blondie, sorry the sickness came back. Hopefully it was the last of it!:hugs:

Beth, the dreams will just keep getting stranger, believe me. It's always an adventure when you go to sleep!:rofl:

Flowertot, Yay, definitely change that ticker. Welcome to the knocked-up naughties!!:happydance: Can't wait to hear your test results!

Raz, try not to worry about DH. The guys can definitely react strangely to the whole TTC roller coaster. Try to have an honest chat with him about what he's thinking and feeling.:hugs:

Samzi, I'm sure your holiday will be wonderful, no matter what. Try to enjoy it!:hugs:

MsSmith, glad the :witch: seems to be leaving. Roll on :bfp: this month!:happydance:

Mum2be, crazy stuff going down on your street! Look out for yourself!:hugs:

Tori, Hope you are feeling good!!:hugs:

:hug: to all I have missed. Have a lovely day, ladies!!


----------



## jenny25

Morning ladys how are we all today ? well feeling a bit better today but not much i have a wedding too go to on sat but its the evening event and i really dont wanna go but i dont know how to tell OH :( ooo well im sure i will think of something i just dont feel in the mood too celebrate or party at the mo 

topazicatzbet that is some werid dream i remember when i was pregnant with my son aarron i had a really weird dream i was getting attacked by a cow!!!! hahaha thought it was well funny lol xxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Now for my update!

Countdown to nuchal scan...T minus 8 hours and counting!! I will try to post a piccie tonight, hopefully we get a nice clear shot.

Also, I tried my doppler again last night, and we found the heartbeat! It was faint and hard to hear, but definitely there with a rate of 159!:happydance:

I feel pretty confident that all is going well in there...have had quite a few niggly cramps, so I think the seahorse is growing and settling in!:cloud9:

Will update you all as soon as I can. :hug:


----------



## flowertot

Tori - yes you're right, witch should be due today. got slight cramp as if shes on her way but i know its quite normal to feel that. i hope you can get some pics of your scan on here. bet you can't wait!

Blondie - i'm sure it won't be too long before your sickness fades away :hugs: i'm waiting for mine to start. i pretty much got away with it last time so i bet it's going to be really bad this time!

just had my bloods done at the hospital but have to wait 2 days for the results.


----------



## jenny25

good luck flowerpot i am sending :bfp: and :dust: your way xxxxxx:hug:


----------



## Blondie

The dreams get insane - last night I dreamt I was at a car boot sale and some guy was trying to sell me a doppler and he tried it on me and there was a heartbeat of 164. Also had freaky ones about me breastfeeding a baby which kind of freaked me out :)

Sat here eating lunch of a packet of salt and vinegar french fries and a rice krispies square :) Will go home and tell DH I had a nice healthy cheese salad sandwich :rofl:


----------



## samzi

ooh cant wait to see the pics cait! :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

jenny25 said:


> good luck flowerpot i am sending :bfp: and :dust: your way xxxxxx:hug:

I've already got my :bfp: hun, just checking that hcg is at the right level. got to wait 2 days though... i hate waiting :hissy:

hope you somehow manage to get out of the wedding thing. its a chore when you have to go out and you don't really want to be there.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks for all the support guys, i think we will have a little chat tonight about it, since the MC he really hasn't been as excited by TTC as he was . . . I was just feeling so tired of it all last night and got all worked up. Its proving hard to keep the PMA when we have been TTC since Oct and have nothing to show for it, just feels like its never going to happen for us :(

Cait - Can't wait to see the piccys its all so exciting!

Beth - What and odd dream you will have to keep a log of them all to show the baby when they are older.

Flowertot - I am sure the :witch: will stay away and the bloods will come back saying your HCG is right up there xxx


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> good luck flowerpot i am sending :bfp: and :dust: your way xxxxxx:hug:
> 
> I've already got my :bfp: hun, just checking that hcg is at the right level. got to wait 2 days though... i hate waiting :hissy:
> 
> hope you somehow manage to get out of the wedding thing. its a chore when you have to go out and you don't really want to be there.Click to expand...

oooo my appologies sorry i got my stupid head on today lol :rofl::rofl: i hope everything is good :) 
yeah ive told him i didnt wanna go he should understand ive been dealing with depression and anxiety attacks since my grandfather passed at he end of november and ive changed as a person im not really up too partying he is kinda annoyed at me but hey he can lump it :rofl:


----------



## msmith

Hi ladies,
Sounds like you have had a rough time Jenny. Maybe you can drive to the wedding so that you can leave when you feel like it. Sometimes things are never as bad as you think. I am sure it would be nice to met up with friends and family. You don't have to do the whole partying thing.
Razcox, I hope your heart to heart works tonight. I bet your DH is feeling pretty crappy too but men seem to want to keep it all inside. This ttc can be hard on the old relationship. We had to have a deep and meaningful recently. It really did help. :hugs:
Caitlenc, get those scans pics on here quick sharp!
Mumtobewaiting, I think we are similar in cycle position. Can't remember if you use OPKs, is so have you started yet?
Samzi, not long now. How's the man doing?
Beth, weird dream. Do you think it is telling you you are having a boy???
Blondie, sorry the sickness fairy has got you again. Have fun when your parents are up.
Tori, good luck with the scan on Sat. We want pics please.
Flowertot, is this 2 day wait worse than the 2ww??

:hug: to all I have missed.


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i ve got my early scan tom and the letter says to have a drink an hour before but it doesnt say how much.
what do you all think, how much should i drink?


----------



## tori_cottier

topazicatzbet said:


> well i ve got my early scan tom and the letter says to have a drink an hour before but it doesnt say how much.
> what do you all think, how much should i drink?

Beth hun when i had my first scan at 8 weeks i drank a pint of water then we got in the car for 30 min drive by the I got sat on the table to see george i could of cried i needed the toilet that much but they did say my bladder was just right to capture him, But by god there wasn't a human being on earth that was going to stop me running to the bloody bathroom once i knew all was well

so in short 1 pint is enough and take a bottle just in case!

so excited for you x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i just had a meltdown.....

i ve still been doing tests every few days or so as i had a load left and it gave me reassurance until the scan. 

well i did one this morning saw the line come up and put it down. 
just looked at it this evening and nearly had a heart attack, the line was much fainter than normal.
of course my mind went straight to 'im losing it' linked with my lack of symptoms.

thankfull i had one more stick left that i was saving for tom morning, then the plan was once i ve seen bean, i can stop.

poas and thank god the line is strong must have been a dodgy stick this morning cos my pee was stronger this morning than this evenings.

so im now officially done with poas! :dohh:


----------



## samzi

stop testing!
jeez lol

your preggo dammit :hugs:


----------



## Blondie

Beth - I drank a pint (or about 3/4 pint) about 45 minutes before scan and it was enough - god when they press down with the probe I thought I was going to wet myself :rofl: Good luck for your scan tomorrow - I know everything will be fine and you will be able to put away those tests for good :)

Caitlenc - hurry up back and get those scan pics online - dying to know everything is ok with seahorse :)


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi ladies..am so nervous this week is my ov week and have symptoms but this month is my first ttc.I hope i'll able to handle the tww lol..congratulations to all the girls that have their :bfp: and fx for everyone waiting to test xx


----------



## flowertot

msmith said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sounds like you have had a rough time Jenny. Maybe you can drive to the wedding so that you can leave when you feel like it. Sometimes things are never as bad as you think. I am sure it would be nice to met up with friends and family. You don't have to do the whole partying thing.
> Razcox, I hope your heart to heart works tonight. I bet your DH is feeling pretty crappy too but men seem to want to keep it all inside. This ttc can be hard on the old relationship. We had to have a deep and meaningful recently. It really did help. :hugs:
> Caitlenc, get those scans pics on here quick sharp!
> Mumtobewaiting, I think we are similar in cycle position. Can't remember if you use OPKs, is so have you started yet?
> Samzi, not long now. How's the man doing?
> Beth, weird dream. Do you think it is telling you you are having a boy???
> Blondie, sorry the sickness fairy has got you again. Have fun when your parents are up.
> Tori, good luck with the scan on Sat. We want pics please.
> Flowertot, is this 2 day wait worse than the 2ww??
> 
> :hug: to all I have missed.

2 day wait isn't that bad i'm just moaning because i want to know now. the tww seems to last foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## topazicatzbet

i cant wait up any more, i need my bed, will have to see pics of seahorse when i get up tom.
hope all went well cait


----------



## flowertot

Beth - must have been scary for you. i agree that you should probably stop testing now because you will cause yourself undue worry. you are probably one of the lucky ones that don't suffer that much with symptoms. i didn't when i was having DD. bb's didn't hurn, no sickness, not really that tired etc. don't worry :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Ladies!! 

So sorry it took me so long, we had to go round to my Mom's to share our piccies. Everything was PERFECT!!!! Baby looked gorgeous, all measurements were spot on, and am still measuring at 12+2, due November 22nd!!

https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/P1000582.jpg

We even got a 3d one, which I'm not posting because the seahorse looks like a little alien in it, but it is so cool, he's rubbing his eyes and looks so sweet (in a creepy, alien, skelator kind of way!) We are soooo thrilled, and doctor says my chance of miscarriage is now less than 1%!! I think we're actually gonna have this baby! WOOHOO!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## caitlenc

Oooops, sorry pic is so big, I don't know how to make it smaller! :blush:


----------



## Freyasmum

What an amazing pic, Caitlin!! When I first started scrolling down to it I actually thought it was a photo-shopped picture of a sky (with a baby-shaped cloud)!! :rofl:
In my defense I'm very tired and have had a very long, busy day. :)

Beth - I know everyone else has said it already, but STOP TESTING!!! I know it's easy for others to say... I'm sure you'll feel better once you've had your scan.

Honestly, there's just been so much to catch up on I'm not going to even pretend to be up to the challenge.
:hugs: to all...

My goodies arrived yesterday, so now OH and I are both taking maca, and I'm about to POAS (of the OPK variety)!! I'm also doing other things that reek of desperation - guzzling grapefruit juice, actually believing for a minute that the 'baby dust' enclosed with my OPKs was going to help :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
It's possible that I have lost the plot.


----------



## Blondie

caitlenc said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> So sorry it took me so long, we had to go round to my Mom's to share our piccies. Everything was PERFECT!!!! Baby looked gorgeous, all measurements were spot on, and am still measuring at 12+2, due November 22nd!!
> 
> https://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv127/Caitlenc/P1000582.jpg
> 
> We even got a 3d one, which I'm not posting because the seahorse looks like a little alien in it, but it is so cool, he's rubbing his eyes and looks so sweet (in a creepy, alien, skelator kind of way!) We are soooo thrilled, and doctor says my chance of miscarriage is now less than 1%!! I think we're actually gonna have this baby! WOOHOO!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Aww catielnc - that is fantastic news - we are now both officially due on the 22nd November :happydance: I can't see you pics on work computer annoyingly so will have to come back this evening and check it out. Is it starting to sink in yet that by Christmas we will be mums? :)


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :) 

Feeling quite perky and ok this morning - wonder how long it will last :rofl:

Beth - good luck with your scan today - will be thinking of you :)

Flowertot - I'm assuming that there has been no sign of :witch: ? Yaaayyyy! Think you have cracked it this time :happydance:

Freyasmum - ooh lots of goodies - I almost miss my routine of temping and poas religiously :) There is surely no way that you can avoid a :bfp: now :)

Mummysuzie - 2WW is a killer - it will drive you insane and you will soon become a zen master in the art of symptom spotting :rofl: Fingers crossed you manage to catch the eggy first time round so you will only have this one 2WW :)

My parents arrive this evening and are staying for a week so I don't know how much I'll be able to get online (ok well that's a lie as I will probably hide out in bedroom with laptop :rofl: ) Need to plan a few things for them to do whilst me and DH are at work - I was thinking of gardening, cleaning, decorating etc etc :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning lovelys

Caitlenc congrates hunny on what is a very healthy "stop put" baby, i understand what you mean tho about finaly being pregnant this one as well all said at the beginning this one is a sticky one hunny 

Beth: my best advice for POAS is to stop now as it was only a month ago i throught i had lost George because of those stupid sticks (oh but still get the urge every now and then :rofl: it an addiction!)

Flowertot : you've pastt the mile stone now hunny it's a big releif to get past the :witch: due date which is always a relief (i wonder how many times you went to the toilet yesterday "just to check" mine was at least 13 and then we lost count :rofl:)

Razcox: are you ok hunny?

To all you who are waiting to BD go catch those eggies 

to all you that are in the 2 WW this si the exciting part keep up the PMA


----------



## tori_cottier

Freyasmum said:


> What an amazing pic, Caitlin!! When I first started scrolling down to it I actually thought it was a photo-shopped picture of a sky (with a baby-shaped cloud)!! :rofl:
> In my defense I'm very tired and have had a very long, busy day. :)
> 
> Beth - I know everyone else has said it already, but STOP TESTING!!! I know it's easy for others to say... I'm sure you'll feel better once you've had your scan.
> 
> Honestly, there's just been so much to catch up on I'm not going to even pretend to be up to the challenge.
> :hugs: to all...
> 
> My goodies arrived yesterday, so now OH and I are both taking maca, and I'm about to POAS (of the OPK variety)!! I'm also doing other things that reek of desperation - guzzling grapefruit juice, actually believing for a minute that the 'baby dust' enclosed with my OPKs was going to help :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> It's possible that I have lost the plot.


Oh orange juice is really good for TTCing somthing i had a lot of in the month i got my :bfp: it has something to do with the vit c (not an expert tho)


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> Morning ladies :)
> 
> Feeling quite perky and ok this morning - wonder how long it will last :rofl:
> 
> Beth - good luck with your scan today - will be thinking of you :)
> 
> Flowertot - I'm assuming that there has been no sign of :witch: ? Yaaayyyy! Think you have cracked it this time :happydance:
> 
> Freyasmum - ooh lots of goodies - I almost miss my routine of temping and poas religiously :) There is surely no way that you can avoid a :bfp: now :)
> 
> Mummysuzie - 2WW is a killer - it will drive you insane and you will soon become a zen master in the art of symptom spotting :rofl: Fingers crossed you manage to catch the eggy first time round so you will only have this one 2WW :)
> 
> My parents arrive this evening and are staying for a week so I don't know how much I'll be able to get online (ok well that's a lie as I will probably hide out in bedroom with laptop :rofl: ) Need to plan a few things for them to do whilst me and DH are at work - I was thinking of gardening, cleaning, decorating etc etc :rofl: :rofl:

Is this the first time they've seen you since the news hun? first time i sore me mam she didn't know what to do with me bless (i've told her to get use to it tho as i want at least another 3 she did look a little faint when i told her that tho :rofl: )


----------



## Blondie

tori_cottier said:


> Is this the first time they've seen you since the news hun? first time i sore me mam she didn't know what to do with me bless (i've told her to get use to it tho as i want at least another 3 she did look a little faint when i told her that tho :rofl: )

Oh my mum won't be too fussy about that - this will be grandchild number 7 and in our family it's always been the case that pregnancy isn't something to fuss over :) (Which I'm relieved about as I hate feeling suffocated :) )

They are more excited about seeing the new house as they haven't seen it yet and it will blow them away - it's a very big posh house and I think they will be a little awestruck at it. (All I need to do now is win the lottery so I can pay off the equally big mortgage :rofl: :rofl: )


----------



## Freyasmum

tori_cottier said:


> Oh orange juice is really good for TTCing somthing i had a lot of in the month i got my :bfp: it has something to do with the vit c (not an expert tho)

Yeah, I've heard that before, but about grapefruit juice more than orange. A friend of mine swears that Berocca got her pregnant. Her doctor told her it was the fluctuating levels of vitamin C in her system that made her pill less effective. I'm counting on it working even better when there's no bcp to overcome!


----------



## tori_cottier

Blondie said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> Is this the first time they've seen you since the news hun? first time i sore me mam she didn't know what to do with me bless (i've told her to get use to it tho as i want at least another 3 she did look a little faint when i told her that tho :rofl: )
> 
> Oh my mum won't be too fussy about that - this will be grandchild number 7 and in our family it's always been the case that pregnancy isn't something to fuss over :) (Which I'm relieved about as I hate feeling suffocated :) )
> 
> They are more excited about seeing the new house as they haven't seen it yet and it will blow them away - it's a very big posh house and I think they will be a little awestruck at it. (All I need to do now is win the lottery so I can pay off the equally big mortgage :rofl: :rofl: )Click to expand...


Oh can we have piccies of you house hun I love looking at diffrent houses (being in Interior design it kind of becomes a obsession)


----------



## Blondie

Will have to wait until I can get home tonight and upload some to photobucket or something as they won't load as bmp files on here as too big :)

I love my house :cloud9: was very lucky to find it and fell in love with it on the internet even before I stepped through the door :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning guys, glad everyone seems well.

Cait - that picture is lovey! The seahorse is thriving and at last you can stop worrying now xxx

Beth - Its time to kick that POAS addiction now :)

Blondie - Hope all goes well with the parents xxx

Good look to those BDing to catch the egg, lots of baby dust your way xxx

As for me well i am feeling pretty low at the min. My OPK's are still negative but i think that will change today as i have lots of EWCM, my CP is high and i had a bit of pink mixed in with the EWCM last night. All of this though is for nothing as we didn't BD last night either and ended up having a falling out with DH, actully i am going to scrap the D part as there is nothing darling about my OH at the min :( He is being so confusing and once again i went to bed upset and in tears. He says he doesn't want to stop TTC but he thinks i am only interested in him for one thing 4 days a month (not true and i have the charts to prove it!). He doesn't want to BD if we are only doing it to make a baby ie when i am OVing but i hate to tell but we kind of have to if he wants a baby. So at the min i am not sure where that leves me so i feel pretty bloody low today :cry:


----------



## jenny25

Good Morning Ladies :happydance:
how are we all today ? well the weather is kinda crap and i think im about too go insane this 2ww is driving me potty!!!! i couldnt sleep last night was still lying awake at 4am this morning with a bit of back ache and stingy nip nips:cry: so really not had alot of sleep :( i've started temping for my last week and i dont know if 94.4 is a good place to be i never done it orally :)
so i have one more week too keep busy before i even think about testing as i will be 13/14 dpo . my 4 1/2 year old is buzzing up and down the stairs saying he is flying he must be in a good mood this morning for a change :rofl::happydance:
well i managed to say to OH that i didnt want to go to the wedding and he was fine with it but to be honest i think he is getting frustraited with me :(:cry:


----------



## samzi

i cant see the pic cos im at work :cry:

:hugs so happy for you hun. ITS REAL!! :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

jenny- how many dpo are you? i lay awake almost all night on 3 and 4 dpo. i've heard it can be a symptom. i got my :bfp: shortly afterwards anyway. fingers x'ed for you.

caitlen- what a great pic of little seahorse. i see you referred to the little one as 'he' is that a feeling you have or would you just rather say him than it??!

blondie- glad you are feeling good today and i hope you have a lovely yime with your parents.

beth- can't wait to hear all about your scan. 

razcox- really sorry you feel so down at the moment. ttc is stressful and can put a strain on things with oh. i'm sure things will pic up soon just keep communicating with each other and maybe do something together away from ttc like a nice meal out or cuddle up and watch a dvd together and relax a bit. sorry can't be of much help hun :hugs:

to everybody else :hugs: 

af is officially 1 day late girls, yay. this is it! i'm going to wait for blood results tomorrow and then get myself a ticker. i'm quite glad i'm due in January because its normally such a boring month!


----------



## topazicatzbet

caitlin, seahorse looks great what a cute little profile.

razcox :hug: so sorry your having trouble with oh. 

im very nervous now, my scan is at 1840 so a good few hours yet. gonna keep myself busy with some house work then have a nice bubble bath (not too hot)

dont worry i have no more sticks to pee on, not even opk i gave them to my friend who is ttc.


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> jenny- how many dpo are you? i lay awake almost all night on 3 and 4 dpo. i've heard it can be a symptom. i got my :bfp: shortly afterwards anyway. fingers x'ed for you.
> 
> caitlen- what a great pic of little seahorse. i see you referred to the little one as 'he' is that a feeling you have or would you just rather say him than it??!
> 
> blondie- glad you are feeling good today and i hope you have a lovely yime with your parents.
> 
> beth- can't wait to hear all about your scan.
> 
> razcox- really sorry you feel so down at the moment. ttc is stressful and can put a strain on things with oh. i'm sure things will pic up soon just keep communicating with each other and maybe do something together away from ttc like a nice meal out or cuddle up and watch a dvd together and relax a bit. sorry can't be of much help hun :hugs:
> 
> to everybody else :hugs:
> 
> af is officially 1 day late girls, yay. this is it! i'm going to wait for blood results tomorrow and then get myself a ticker. i'm quite glad i'm due in January because its normally such a boring month!


Hi flowerpot im around 6/7 days as i had ov pain last wed/thus :) i dont mean too sound crude or nothing but im having a really weird pain i will try and not be too graphic well you know down below i feel quiet tingly its like a really weird sensation i dont know how to describe it has anyone else had that? i got bb pain on and off fun fun fun im not due my af till next sunday :) im looking through ebay to get poas whats the best ones too buy? xxx

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## flowertot

Jenny - i've not had what you are describing, sorry. if its something you don't normally have then that is a good sign. i've never bought any hpt's from the internet but girls on here seem to talk about ic's?? i just buy cheap supermarket own brands to begin with as they are quite sensitive. i'm now 4 weeks 1 day and im going to get a clearbule digi with conception indicator. they are quite expensive but tell you how many weeks past conception you are. i think they are quite cool.


----------



## garkat23

Morning all!!!
Well I'm now in the dreaded 2ww!!!! Arrrrr!!! I hate this bit!!
Need something to keep me occupied!! Well oh and i have really given it our best shot this month so am now keeping everything crossed and praying for that BFP!!!!!!!!!!
Been using CBFM this month and got peak on sun and mon, high yesterday and has now returned to low fertility!
Caitlenc- loving the pic!!!!! Am so pleased for you!
Beth - good luck for your scan, can't wait to hear all about it later!!
Hugs to you all
x x x x x x


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Girlies!!:hugs: Thanks for all the lovely comments, we are very proud of our little seahorse!

Beth-Good luck at the scan today, can't wait to hear your update and maybe see a pic!!:happydance:

Blondie-Enjoy the visit from your parents, and can't wait to see pics of your house!

Flower, Yay for getting past that nasty :witch:!

Raz, so sorry you're feeling down, hunni. Just keep talking everything out with DH, and remember that most couples go through some ups and downs while TTCing. We are all here for you, hunni.:hug:

Tori, it does start to feel more real around now...entering that 2nd trimester soon, which is awesome. Go knocked-up naughties!!:happydance:

Garkat, Jenny, and everyone else in the TWW, fingers Xed for you!!

Samzi and everyone waiting to OV, get to that BDing!!!

:hug:to anyone I missed!!


----------



## samzi

im celibate this month :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> Jenny - i've not had what you are describing, sorry. if its something you don't normally have then that is a good sign. i've never bought any hpt's from the internet but girls on here seem to talk about ic's?? i just buy cheap supermarket own brands to begin with as they are quite sensitive. i'm now 4 weeks 1 day and im going to get a clearbule digi with conception indicator. they are quite expensive but tell you how many weeks past conception you are. i think they are quite cool.

 yeah i heard about the clearblue digi tests hun how sensitive are they? im soooo anxious i cant wait listen too me talking like i've already had my :bfp::rofl::rofl: ach i guess its just pma lol 

caitlenc seahorse looks well good hun im so happy for you  :hug::hug:
Blondie-Enjoy the visit from your parents, and can't wait to see pics of your house! we are currently looking for a new place but cant find anything in our budget :( 

Beth-Good luck at the scan today,


----------



## Blondie

yikes - you've all got really high expectations of my house now :rofl:


photos I have are those from the sale brochure when we bought it therefore not my choice of decoration or furtniture but you will get the idea :) Will see if I can convert the ones I have with me to jpeg rather than bmp


----------



## flowertot

Jenny - i think the CB digital are 25miu, don't quote me on that though!


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay flowertot, i see a new ticker!!!!


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I have no idea how I am gonna catch up next month after my holiday with u all...
I was at a conference yesterday, I cannot believe I spent 7 hours in a minibus getting up ridiculously early,all for the sake of TTC as my sister lives not far from where it was so could have had a nice leisurely drive down the night before, yummy tea and catch up, got up an hour before the conference, and then had another yummy tea and catch up before heading back up north this morning. Althou EWCM appeared half way through the conference so if I had of had the car I wouldn't have stayed for the rest :rofl:
I was so tired but am equally proud of myself for getting DH in the mood last night regardless.
Have I got EWCM rediculously early though? I'm only CD 10, usually o'ing on CD16, started using opk's on CD 8, there was a really feint line yesterday, but no where near positive yet.
Sorry Tori and Flower pot for getting u mixed up... hope everything goes well with the blood tests Flowerpot :hugs:
Just for clarity the lass that got raped was apparently walking her dog at midnight, it's a ginel that I rarely went down after dark anyway, so really steering clear of that one now. Thankyou for all ur responses, it means a lot to think that we have all grown so close and built good friendships. :cry:
Seahorse looks fab Caitlenc, I have to admit as I was scolling down I was wondering why u had put a pic of clouds on, then Seahorse was there clear as day :happydance:
Looking forward to your pics Beth, I am sure all will be fine
Hope the parents visit goes ok and u can get some of ur jobs sorted at the same time Blondie :blush:
Raxcoz, my DH felt like that a bit too a while back, I think sometimes it is just as hard for them :hugs: and I'm sure things will settle down shortly
Jenny I am sure they are good signs if they are not usual symptoms (although mine seem to change each month anyway :rofl:). A lot of people have found the FRER really reliable for early testing, I tried the Morrisons version testing at 10 mu but got a dodgy one last week, Asda's own brand are 25mu, not sure about tesco and superdrug... hhmmm....???
Garkat, hoped the CBFM helped u catch that eggy this month...
Nice to see u mummiesusie :hugs:
Apologies to anyone that I have missed... but I think that I have done fairly well :happydance:
:hug:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Hi everyone..well this week is my ov week and the bleeding oh has gone and sprained his ligaments in his lower back..of all bloody weeks! lol..am raging..still managed to talk him into it and didn't seem to hurt him too much but we'll see lol..just my luck! congrats to all the :bfp: so far and fx for evryone else! x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

mummysuzie22 said:


> Hi everyone..well this week is my ov week and the bleeding oh has gone and sprained his ligaments in his lower back..of all bloody weeks! lol..am raging..still managed to talk him into it and didn't seem to hurt him too much but we'll see lol..just my luck! congrats to all the :bfp: so far and fx for evryone else! x

Men!!!


----------



## flowertot

Mum2bewaiting - i normally ov'ed on cd15/16 but the cycle before my :bfp: i ov'ed on cd11 so you never know. just keep :sex: like mad from now. i hate minibuses so there is no way i would have spent 7 hours on one, poor you :hugs:

mummysuzie - you will just have to be very gentle with OH for a little while. men! who'd have them! oops......me


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, can't wait to hear how it went!!!!!


----------



## samzi

just seen the scan pic cait! :happydance:

awww :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## mummysuzie22

haha i know right...they can pick the times!! lol


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi all, just got back from my scan and i can breath a sigh of relief now.

saw kitten and saw and heard a heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9:

measures 1cm big which is right for my dates. the scan pic actually says 7w1d which actually fits with ovulation but gonna stay as 7w2d for now as thats what the midwives etc will go off for now.

will try and scan the pic in later but gonna get some tea first, felt too sick to eat before the scan.


----------



## tori_cottier

arr beth thats lovely, you'll be able to rest a little now knowing that the kitten is ok!

congrates again hunny x x


----------



## tori_cottier

So you know i said i've got no sickness, well that is still the case but i now can't stop crying no reason for this and at first i had to pretend it was a slight thing just so hubby and dd didn't find out there DW and Mummy wasn't going nuts 
But then when it came to 30 min later and i'm still whaling about the table tops not being washed down (that was my excuses and bless there cotton socks they've done nothing but clean :rofl: just to see if it will stop my crying)

Then i throught it had settled down and fo no sodding reason i start off as if the world was to come to and end DH doesn't know what to do with me and neither do i for that matter 

Oh well think i'll stock up on the tissues :rofl:

:hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## topazicatzbet

hormones, what a nightmare


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

tori_cottier said:


> So you know i said i've got no sickness, well that is still the case but i now can't stop crying no reason for this and at first i had to pretend it was a slight thing just so hubby and dd didn't find out there DW and Mummy wasn't going nuts
> But then when it came to 30 min later and i'm still whaling about the table tops not being washed down (that was my excuses and bless there cotton socks they've done nothing but clean :rofl: just to see if it will stop my crying)
> 
> Then i throught it had settled down and fo no sodding reason i start off as if the world was to come to and end DH doesn't know what to do with me and neither do i for that matter
> 
> Oh well think i'll stock up on the tissues :rofl:
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

I think Blondie would be incredabley jealous and want ur symptoms?!?!?


----------



## jenny25

topazicatzbet said:


> hi all, just got back from my scan and i can breath a sigh of relief now.
> 
> saw kitten and saw and heard a heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> measures 1cm big which is right for my dates. the scan pic actually says 7w1d which actually fits with ovulation but gonna stay as 7w2d for now as thats what the midwives etc will go off for now.
> 
> will try and scan the pic in later but gonna get some tea first, felt too sick to eat before the scan.

awww honey thats amazing im well happy for you:hug::hug::hug::hugs:

tori sweetheart i feel for you :hug::hug: hormones are mad but everyone will understand so dont worry its totally natural xxx

well today ive been totally shattered i went for a nap i was only planning on sleeping for 1hr but i slept for 3!!!! still having the sore bbs and little cramps but that only lasted a short time i seem too feel better once ive had a sleep :) OH brought in a large pepperoni and sweetcorn pizza plus a little bit of chocolate too cheer me up lol he is a real sweetheart  we got rockband 2 for the xbox its highly addictive i must admit i never normally play games on the computer but i seem to like this hehehe  xxxx


----------



## tori_cottier

Mum2bewaiting said:


> tori_cottier said:
> 
> 
> So you know i said i've got no sickness, well that is still the case but i now can't stop crying no reason for this and at first i had to pretend it was a slight thing just so hubby and dd didn't find out there DW and Mummy wasn't going nuts
> But then when it came to 30 min later and i'm still whaling about the table tops not being washed down (that was my excuses and bless there cotton socks they've done nothing but clean :rofl: just to see if it will stop my crying)
> 
> Then i throught it had settled down and fo no sodding reason i start off as if the world was to come to and end DH doesn't know what to do with me and neither do i for that matter
> 
> Oh well think i'll stock up on the tissues :rofl:
> 
> :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> I think Blondie would be incredabley jealous and want ur symptoms?!?!?Click to expand...

:rofl: i think i would like to swap i'm ok with sickness but crying i really can't cope with.


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

U obviously needed it, ur OH sounds like a real sweetie Jenny


----------



## tori_cottier

jenny25 said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> hi all, just got back from my scan and i can breath a sigh of relief now.
> 
> saw kitten and saw and heard a heartbeat :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> measures 1cm big which is right for my dates. the scan pic actually says 7w1d which actually fits with ovulation but gonna stay as 7w2d for now as thats what the midwives etc will go off for now.
> 
> will try and scan the pic in later but gonna get some tea first, felt too sick to eat before the scan.
> 
> awww honey thats amazing im well happy for you:hug::hug::hug::hugs:
> 
> tori sweetheart i feel for you :hug::hug: hormones are mad but everyone will understand so dont worry its totally natural xxx
> 
> well today ive been totally shattered i went for a nap i was only planning on sleeping for 1hr but i slept for 3!!!! still having the sore bbs and little cramps but that only lasted a short time i seem too feel better once ive had a sleep :) OH brought in a large pepperoni and sweetcorn pizza plus a little bit of chocolate too cheer me up lol he is a real sweetheart  we got rockband 2 for the xbox its highly addictive i must admit i never normally play games on the computer but i seem to like this hehehe  xxxxClick to expand...

i'm glad your feeling a little more cheery tonight hun, You DH sounds really sweet.


----------



## msmith

Wow, you have all been mega busy with the old posts. I will give it a go to send individual replies but not too sure if my brain will remember everyone's news-sorry.
Caitlenc-what an amazing scan pic. Sooo clear. Congrats.
Beth-so happy for you that little kitten is doing fine. Get that pic up ASAP.
Tori-your hormones are all over the shop Hope you don't dehydrate from all that crying :rofl: How sweet of dd and DH though to be so caring.
Razcox-I totally sympathise with where you and DH are at. I have been through it and it isn't a nice place. As the other girls said, just keep the communication going and spend time together doing non ttc things. That has really helped us this month.
Samzi-celibate??!!??
Mumtobewaiting-you may have O'd early, so jump your man :rofl:
Jenny-glad your Dh has understood that you don't want to go to the wedding.
Flowertot-Yipppeee. Glad AF hasn't shown up. you have a sticky bean!!
Mummysuzie-be gentle with him :blush:
Garkat-hope using the CBFM has done the trick. This 2ww can seem like forever.
:hug: to all I have missed.


----------



## msmith

AF has well and truly gone so starting to get down to business again. As I have previously mentioned we are taking a bit more of a laid back approach to ttc this month as last month put a bit of strain on the relationship. 
Can't believe Wednesday is over and we are down hill for the weekend. :happydance: Got a lovely weekend planned seeing old friends. can't wait.
:hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

That sounds nice msmith, we are working opposite shifts this weekend, so I may see if some of the girlies are about to catch up with. Have u got anything planned?


----------



## Freyasmum

Morning all!

Beth - So glad your scan went so well. Hopefully you'll be able to post some pics for us to Ooh and Aaah over!!
Samzi - Celibate???!!!
Tori - get used to the tears! That happened to me too, and also my friend (who rather famously cried while watching The Simpsons!!!).
msmith - Yay that the :witch: has gone!! Hope that your new relaxed approach works for you this month. 

Man I'm useless! Big :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## samzi

yeah celibate :rofl:

time off remember :p

back to it next month when bf is 100%


----------



## flowertot

Beth - so glad everything is going well, can't wait to see pidcs :hugs: i'm considering booking an early scan too.

Tori - i too was a :sad2: mess when expecting DD (cried because there was no bread in the house and had to make a 2 minuite journey to the shop). your hormones are going crazy. hopefully they will settle soon :hugs:

msmith - prepare for mission :spermy: meet egg.

jenny - hope yoyu enjoyed your :pizza: and choc.

:hugs: to everbody else


----------



## mummysuzie22

I shall try..just my luck it happens this week out the 4 lol x


----------



## flowertot

on to me.

nothing to report really. i've know i'm pregnant for a week now and the only person who knows is my best friend and you girls. DH wants to wait until im at least 6 weeks before even telling our parents. i see my mum at least three times a week and i'm desperate to tell her but i think DH is right really. 

this is going to sould really silly now but DH just jumped me for :sex: and i couldn't relax at all, like something bad is going to happen to bean.


----------



## topazicatzbet

ok so i couldnt get mine to scan so got my mum and dad to scan their pic.
they struggled to get it to show up as well so this is the best i can do for now

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/GetAttachment.jpg


----------



## flowertot

topazicatzbet said:


> yay flowertot, i see a new ticker!!!!

Couldn't wait until blood results tomorrow. i'm too excited! i hope all is ok though becase it really upset me last month when i had to change my ticker back. i've got a really good feeling about this one though.

i can see your little bean. so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## samzi

me too :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

And me!!


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> on to me.
> 
> nothing to report really. i've know i'm pregnant for a week now and the only person who knows is my best friend and you girls. DH wants to wait until im at least 6 weeks before even telling our parents. i see my mum at least three times a week and i'm desperate to tell her but i think DH is right really.
> 
> this is going to sould really silly now but DH just jumped me for :sex: and i couldn't relax at all, like something bad is going to happen to bean.

Sweetheart thats understandable though your mind wont be at ease and your just being cautious but everything will be alright hun you do what you feels best your dh will understand :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Beth, the kitten looks fabulous! Congrats, hunni, now you can begin to relax, at least for a little while!:happydance::happydance:

Samzi, celibacy sucks. :rofl::rofl:

Tori, Sorry about the tears, although you seem to have wonderful support from dd and dh! i know what you mean, I cry a lot, and usually for no real reason. DH has learned not to take it personally...he just hugs me.:blush:

Flowertot, love the ticker. I know this is a super sticky bean!

Jenny, glad ur feeling better, hunni!:hugs:

Ah, I've run out of steam, I think. Can't remember who I've missed, and have to go take chicken out of the oven. :rofl:

:hug: to you all, you adorable girls!!!


----------



## jenny25

caitlenc said:


> Beth, the kitten looks fabulous! Congrats, hunni, now you can begin to relax, at least for a little while!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Samzi, celibacy sucks. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Tori, Sorry about the tears, although you seem to have wonderful support from dd and dh! i know what you mean, I cry a lot, and usually for no real reason. DH has learned not to take it personally...he just hugs me.:blush:
> 
> Flowertot, love the ticker. I know this is a super sticky bean!
> 
> Jenny, glad ur feeling better, hunni!:hugs:
> 
> Ah, I've run out of steam, I think. Can't remember who I've missed, and have to go take chicken out of the oven. :rofl:
> 
> :hug: to you all, you adorable girls!!!

awww thank you caitlenc :hugs::hugs: yeah im feeling better its good  
but ive gone off :sex: lol maybe we've gone ott with it lmao 2 weeks straight does make things a bit thin lol i think we both need a break hahahaha :rofl::rofl::happydance:


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies - yikes you lot have been busy overnight :rofl:

Don't know where to start:

Beth - congratulations honey :happydance: glad everything is going well (can't see photo yet due to stupid work computer but will check it out tonight)

Tori - oh I have a fair few tears (usually wait until DH has gone out and then I get a box of tissues and sob my heart out for an hour until he gets back :rofl: ) Sickness seems to have died down again for last couple of days so hoping that rosy 2nd tri will kick in soon :)

Caitlenc - saw your scan photo last night - awwww :cloud9: - was seahorse being an active little thing or was he taking a break - ours was doing cartwheels the entire time :rofl:

Samzi - I give it a week of celibacy before you pounce on him :rofl:

Flowertot - things are looking so good for you this time round - good luck with the blood test results today :) As for :sex: me and DH haven't had any since I last ovulated so coming up for 10.5 weeks now :hissy: - first we were too scared and then I just felt too crap - poor DH will be ready to explode soon if I don't relieve him :rofl: Think it will at least have to wait until my parents go home though now so that will be another week :hissy:

Mummysuzie - men!!! :) Just have to be a little bit careful with him but don't let him off the hook that easily :)

Razcox - hope you are ok honey :hugs: - hopefully DH will come round quickly enough (I became a closet tester when DH went into that mode and just didn't tell him when I was fertile - just used to say not ovulated yet but pounce on him anyway :) )

MSmith - hope the laid back approach does the trick this month for you :)

Jenny - hopefully the tiredness is another symptom of a possible :bfp: , mmmm pizza and chocolate - could eat that right now :)


Mum2bewaiting - 7 hours on a minibus shows real dedication to TTC :rofl: the things we do for EWCM :rofl: I ovulated early on my last cycle on CD11 so maybe it's a good sign though if line not strong yet then it probably gives you a few days to stock up on :spermy: ready for egg release :)

Right I think that's everyone for now - apologies to those I have missed :)


----------



## Blondie

OK my update - feeling perky again today and no nausea signs yet so hoping it is dying down now.

Went to pilates last night and I'm now on restricted ab work (my instructor restricts ab work at 12 weeks) so got really fustrated not being able to do all the high level pilates work and having to tone the exercises down :hissy: Still feel like I got a good work out though :)

Parents arrived safey, took them home, they had a cup of tea and unpacked then my Dad decided he was off to the local pub. So gave them directions to pub, a key and told them we'd see them tonight as we are both up and out before they got up this morning :rofl: My parents are so funny - heard them both get in about midnight last night so assume they found the pub (honestly my Dad is 73 and my mum is 66 and they act like a couple of teenagers desperate to get to the pub :rofl: ). Left them a bus timetable out and told them to ring me if they need anything today so hopefully they won't get lost up here in the North East and will manage to keep themselves out of trouble :)


----------



## ThatGirl

i'm still left over but if you want to see my chart its in chart stalkers well done to everyone with BFP x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Hey that girl! Hope all is good. Can't get into ur FF chart though hun, (blondie is probably having a :hissy: at the computer atm!!) 
:hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Lovely's 

Well i'm not bad this morning although i have very baggy eye's now and DH ended up just trying to say nothing at all bless him because even the sweetest thing would have me :hissy: so he kissed me and said that he loves me and that all he needs to say tonight, 

Bless he really is on a learning curve! 

Caitlenc - hows you hun?

Blondie - so glad you mum and dad got to you ok and i like there attitude to the pub use to be my i first words (before george came along that is)

MSmith: enjoy the next few weeks hun, i understand what you mean about just relaxing it does you the world of good! 

Beth - How are you feeling hun, I knwo the day after my scan i still couldn't stop smiling 

Flowertot - Yay to your new Ticker, My DH was the same and then took one look at me and decided me keeping quiet until the second scan was never going to happen lol

Samzi hun - i think we need a little talk as to how you make babies hun as celibacy is not the best way :rofl:

To all you other naughty's :hug:



Love me and George


----------



## ThatGirl

erm its on the front page in the chart stalkers group x


----------



## garkat23

Morning all!
Beth - congrats on the scan so pleased everything looks ok!
Am wishing my life away at the mo - wanting the next 2 weeks to fly by! Am 3 dpo i think i no sypmstoms (phantom or otherwise)!
:hug: to you all 
xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

well good morning ladys today my lovely little poas friends arrived today for next weeks testing and i couldnt resist testing this morning but i got :bfn: i know its too early but hey i couldnt resist i wish i never tested this morning cause it kinda knocked me a little and its making me feel doubtfull for this month :( how is everyone today ? xxxxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

tori_cottier said:


> Beth - How are you feeling hun, I knwo the day after my scan i still couldn't stop smiling

i cant stop looking at the pics and the print out i got with it that says viable intrautrine pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## topazicatzbet

jenny25 said:


> well good morning ladys today my lovely little poas friends arrived today for next weeks testing and i couldnt resist testing this morning but i got :bfn: i know its too early but hey i couldnt resist i wish i never tested this morning cause it kinda knocked me a little and its making me feel doubtfull for this month :( how is everyone today ? xxxxxx

how many dpo are you?


----------



## jenny25

topazicatzbet said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> well good morning ladys today my lovely little poas friends arrived today for next weeks testing and i couldnt resist testing this morning but i got :bfn: i know its too early but hey i couldnt resist i wish i never tested this morning cause it kinda knocked me a little and its making me feel doubtfull for this month :( how is everyone today ? xxxxxx
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

im only around 7 dpo thats based on pains which i was feeling which i think were ovulation pains :) ive never charted or had opk's xxxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

def too early then hun, give it another 3 days then try again.


----------



## flowertot

Morning girls. 

Doctor just rang me at home, which made me a little worried as she told me to ring up the surgery today to get my results. i've no need to worry though because my hcg on tuesday (4weeks preg) was over 600!!! i'm amazed. got to go back for another blood test just to see that levels are going up well but i'm sure all is ok. 

have a great day girlies x


----------



## caitlenc

jenny25 said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> well good morning ladys today my lovely little poas friends arrived today for next weeks testing and i couldnt resist testing this morning but i got :bfn: i know its too early but hey i couldnt resist i wish i never tested this morning cause it kinda knocked me a little and its making me feel doubtfull for this month :( how is everyone today ? xxxxxx
> 
> how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> im only around 7 dpo thats based on pains which i was feeling which i think were ovulation pains :) ive never charted or had opk's xxxxClick to expand...

Oooh, Jenny, it's WAY too early, just try to pretend you never tested, it means nothing. I have a really good feeling about you this month!:hugs:

Blondie, your parents sound so cute! Glad you're feeling better these days, hun. This is definitely a nicer time than the first 12 weeks, IMO!

Tori, Your DH sounds fab, he reminds me of mine. We are lucky girls!:happydance:

Garkat, that TWW is awful. Fingers Xed it's your month!

Hi ThatGirl, nice to see you!!

Beth, I was the same way after every scan...seeing the bean dwefinitely makes it all feel more real. I can't wait to feel the Seahorse swimming around in there, then I think it will really hit home that we're going to be Mommies!

:hug: to all I've missed (and I know there are several!) Have a fab day, ladies!


----------



## caitlenc

Ah, Flowertot, what great numbers!!


----------



## jenny25

topazicatzbet said:


> def too early then hun, give it another 3 days then try again.

yeah i know if it doesnt work then i will chart but i probably need some help on that part as ive never charted before lol i bet that sounds silly
i also have a question about checking cervix i checked for the first time last night and it was like feeling and indent of a o how can you tell if it closed or open or high or low what should it be if your lucky enough to concieve ? sorry im being a pain today 

flowertot thats it awesome numbers hun well done :D :happydance:

garkat23 dont worry honey im in the exact same position :) :witch: is not due till following weekend :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, how are we on this damp and wet thursday??

Beth- Great news that the kitten is doing well, the picture is lovely xxxx

Tori- Sorry your hormones are all over the shop, fingers crossed it will get a bit better hun xxxx

Samzi-celibate, LOL! Good luck with that :)

Mumtobewaiting - you may have O'd early, so get catching that egg! I OVed early last month.

Jenny-glad your Dh has understood that you don't want to go to the wedding.

Flowertot-Woohoooo! Glad AF hasn't shown up. you have a sticky bean and i am loving the new ticker :happydance:

Mummysuzie- LOL, thats dedication for you :)

Garkat-hope using the CBFM has done the trick for you, i am thinking of investing in one if we don't get a :bfp: next month as i seem to be having problems with the OPKs lately.

As for me well me and OH had a bit more of a falling out last night, then we spoke a bit more and then we made up . . . :happydance: so we are now back on track. May be a bit late for this as i have no idea when i OVed. Here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762

I have put that i got a +OKP but the lines were still not as dark as the control line but my temps have gone up . . . . Oh well we will have to see what happened.


----------



## Blondie

Flowertot - excellent hcg levels :happydance:

Jenny - 7dpo very early so ignore that :bfn: - I still got a :bfn: at 10dpo then got a faint :bfp: at 11dpo so don't give up heart yet. Wouldn't have a clue about checking cervix as just don't go there myself. With charting it's easy though , get a digital thermometer, take temp as soon as you wake before getting out of bed and then record it on fertility friend website and then post links for us all to see so we can analyse it all for you :)

Razcox - a bit early to say for sure whether you have ovulated yet but it aint over until those lines go faint again so you are probably still in with a chance :) Hoepfully temps over next couple of days will shed more light on it.


----------



## jenny25

Blondie said:


> Flowertot - excellent hcg levels :happydance:
> 
> Jenny - 7dpo very early so ignore that :bfn: - I still got a :bfn: at 10dpo then got a faint :bfp: at 11dpo so don't give up heart yet. Wouldn't have a clue about checking cervix as just don't go there myself. With charting it's easy though , get a digital thermometer, take temp as soon as you wake before getting out of bed and then record it on fertility friend website and then post links for us all to see so we can analyse it all for you :)
> 
> Razcox - a bit early to say for sure whether you have ovulated yet but it aint over until those lines go faint again so you are probably still in with a chance :) Hoepfully temps over next couple of days will shed more light on it.

well blondie hun i will do the charting if i dont get pregnant this month though im doing my temp for the next week or so too see if their is changes in it im gonna put up a chart of the last few temp counts so here is hoping hun :) i dont know when i exactly ovulated as ive not taken opk tests but i think it was around thus last week was getting pains that ive not gotten before :)


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Jenny, I founf fertility friend a really good resource for charting and stuff, about checking cp I gave up after a week as it just confused me. 
Fab levels Flowertot :happydance:
Well, I have phoned the Drs to find out if/when bloods may be back. The only one that is back is the urine, I didn't even ask what it was as I couldn't face hearing it :cry: if it were good news I recon that my nurse would have called me by now....
Lines on opk's are getting darker, but still no where near positive, and I now have pains on my right side, they were on my left yesterday... so I'm none the wiser really.
Well, off for a bath and then food shopping, gonna cook DH a nice meal tonight, in the hope that I get some action after football... he has changed his mind from going to my brothers to watch it already... so I may be lucky!!!


----------



## samzi

well ladies just wanted to say bye bye.

dont miss me too much will ya :rofl:

we dont fly till saturday but im leaving work soon, and have to look after the cripple when i get to BF's ;)

will miss you all! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

samzi said:


> well ladies just wanted to say bye bye.
> 
> dont miss me too much will ya :rofl:
> 
> we dont fly till saturday but im leaving work soon, and have to look after the cripple when i get to BF's ;)
> 
> will miss you all! :hugs:

Enjoy your hols hun and we will speak to you when you get back :hug:


----------



## jenny25

samzi said:


> well ladies just wanted to say bye bye.
> 
> dont miss me too much will ya :rofl:
> 
> we dont fly till saturday but im leaving work soon, and have to look after the cripple when i get to BF's ;)
> 
> will miss you all! :hugs:

enjoy your holiday hun have a great time :hug::hug::hug: bring some fairy dust back with you for me please hehehe xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Jenny, I founf fertility friend a really good resource for charting and stuff, about checking cp I gave up after a week as it just confused me.
> Fab levels Flowertot :happydance:
> Well, I have phoned the Drs to find out if/when bloods may be back. The only one that is back is the urine, I didn't even ask what it was as I couldn't face hearing it :cry: if it were good news I recon that my nurse would have called me by now....
> Lines on opk's are getting darker, but still no where near positive, and I now have pains on my right side, they were on my left yesterday... so I'm none the wiser really.
> Well, off for a bath and then food shopping, gonna cook DH a nice meal tonight, in the hope that I get some action after football... he has changed his mind from going to my brothers to watch it already... so I may be lucky!!!

 thanks hun im gonna dig out my temps and put them up shortly do it till :witch: is due next weekend see what happens from then on :) i think i will browse the net too see some stuff on cervical checks and try and get the just of it all this babble is confusing feels like im craming in alot of knowledge lol its like being back at school even though i left their 10 years ago lol 
i really hope you get your results back soon hun their is nothing worse than waiting xxxx


----------



## Blondie

Enjoy your holidays Samzi :)


----------



## caitlenc

Have a fantastic time, Samzi. We'll miss you!!:hug:

Mum2be, Sorry no news about the tests. Fingers Xed for you, hunni, that you get some answers.:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Jenny if u are confused just start with opk's and temping. I found these really useful and don't really think I need to check CP. ONce u have got ur head round the temping and opk's then try CP if u think it will help then. I know each to there own n all that, but try not to make life/TTC more difficult and stressful than it already is, HTH :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

thank you hun yeah i know its stressfull and that well i just hope i get :bfp: soon then their will be no need for temping but if not their is always next month and i know it will happen one day :) :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

how true :) :hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Evening girls- or should i say morning! can't sleep at all so i've just been browsing the net looking at average hcg levels and mine seems to be above the average range. 

4 weeks past LMP - 5 - 426 

mine was in the 600's (not sure of exact doctor just said over 600)

do you think i should be worried? 

i've read higher than normal can mean multiples, downs, or molar pregnancy. i'm probably worrying over nothing as usual. i've made my mind up though, im booking an early scan. i know some of you have had them, roughly how much do they cost?


----------



## meemee

hi ladies!
just a quick question for our knocked up naughties :)
when you went to get your blood test to make sure everything was okay, were there things you had to do before the test? like am i allowed to eat beforehand or drink water or anything?
my doctor didnt really specify....
the pregnancy hormones have definitely hit me! iv got afternoon sickness, extreme tiredness, non stop peeing and eating all the time!
yay have fun samzi!!
hmmm do you have a history of twins in your family flowertot?


----------



## Blondie

flowertot said:


> Evening girls- or should i say morning! can't sleep at all so i've just been browsing the net looking at average hcg levels and mine seems to be above the average range.
> 
> 4 weeks past LMP - 5 - 426
> 
> mine was in the 600's (not sure of exact doctor just said over 600)
> 
> do you think i should be worried?
> 
> i've read higher than normal can mean multiples, downs, or molar pregnancy. i'm probably worrying over nothing as usual. i've made my mind up though, im booking an early scan. i know some of you have had them, roughly how much do they cost?

Hi Flowertot :)

Stop worrying - all your hcg level means is that you have a nice strong bean growing inside you - now enjoy :)

My scan was at babybond and cost £95 - was worth every penny to get that reassurance - if you get one booked for about 8 weeks then you should seen a nice blob with a heartbeat. Mine was at 7w5d :)


----------



## Blondie

meemee said:


> hi ladies!
> just a quick question for our knocked up naughties :)
> when you went to get your blood test to make sure everything was okay, were there things you had to do before the test? like am i allowed to eat beforehand or drink water or anything?
> my doctor didnt really specify....
> the pregnancy hormones have definitely hit me! iv got afternoon sickness, extreme tiredness, non stop peeing and eating all the time!
> yay have fun samzi!!
> hmmm do you have a history of twins in your family flowertot?

Hi Meemee

I didn't go for any blood tests myself - our GP just takes your word for it and refers you to a midwife so sorry I can't help with that one.

Eating, peeing, sleeping and feeling tired - welcome to the world of pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Well was a bit disappointed with myself last night as after cooking dinner for my parents I then went for a quick lie down whilst they were watching the soaps at 7pm (we don't watch soaps in our house). Well next thing I knew it was 10pm and DH was telling me to get into bed properly and that parents had gone to pub. Feel guilty for not spending any time with them but I was just sooooo tired :(

Had a night full of horrible nightmares - most revolved around DH dying and me being a widow :hissy: God knows what my subconcious is doing about from trying to send me into depression :(

I know it's horrible but I almost wish my parents weren't visiting as I just want to sleep and relax and I can't :( I don't see them that often but I just can't cope with house guests at the moment :(

Sorry on a bit of a downer today as not looking forward to a weekend of having to look after parents 24/7 and not being able to just have a nice relaxing weekend :(

I'm a horrible horrible daughter :cry:


----------



## meemee

aw blondie you're not a horrible daughter! im sure your mum remembers how tired she was when she was pregnant :)
scary dream though! i have dreams like that sometimes and i wake up really upset!


----------



## samzi

morning!

ive managed to get on for a little while :)

well it seems OH isnt as crippled as i thought ;) and bang goes celibacy out the window :lol: :blush:


----------



## Blondie

samzi said:


> morning!
> 
> ive managed to get on for a little while :)
> 
> well it seems OH isnt as crippled as i thought ;) and bang goes celibacy out the window :lol: :blush:

I won't say it :)















well ok I will


I TOLD YOU SO!!!! 

Celibate :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Still feeling really shaken by last nights nightmares and sat here crying at my desk :cry:

Come back nausea all is forgiven :(


----------



## garkat23

Oh Blondie sounds like you're having a bad time of it!
Hope you're feeling better soon and I definately wouldn't worry about your parents they'll more than understand! That's what parents are for!! You could always to talk to your mum about everything sure she would make you feel tons better!! Just think it'll all be worth it in the end!:hugs:


Well quick update here CD20 today - still no symptoms at all!!!!!!!! So have no idea what to think - want to be positive and think I'm definately going to get my BFP this month but i could do with just a little sign!!!!

:hug:

x x x x


----------



## Razcox

Blondie - Aww hun i am so sorry you are all upset, remember its just a dream and really everything is fine xxxx


----------



## Blondie

I think it's just a case of final straw :)

Going for a drive and a good old cry somewhere private at lunchtime as just need to sort myself out.

I'm stuck in a job I hate - only still here for maternity pay but it gets me so down I cry most nights on my way home and hide if from husband as he feels guilty for us relocating up here after he got a good job and I gave up a job I loved to work for a crap company and feel like my career has gone backwards ever since (ok so pay has gone up and we have managed to buy a gorgeous house but I'm so miserable in my job!). I know I've only got a few more months until I'm off on maternity but I'm struggling to face another day here to be honest :hissy:

I think dream was probably about my worries of loosing DH as I feel like I'm being such an irritable cow nowadays - I'm so tired all the time, haven't had :sex: since I got pregnant and we don't even go to bed at the same time anymore (I'm always asleep by time he comes to bed) so we don't even get kisses and cuddles :( I genuinely wonder why he is still with me :(

Right outpouring over with - just need to pull myself together and get on with the life I've currently got and tell myself to make the most of it as most people would love to be in my position, pregnant with a wonderful husband, wonderful house and earning a good salary - see I'm a stupid stupid cow :) and I don't deserve what I've got.


----------



## jenny25

Blondie said:


> Still feeling really shaken by last nights nightmares and sat here crying at my desk :cry:
> 
> Come back nausea all is forgiven :(




sweetheart dreams while pregnant can scare you no matter how serious they seem or how stupid you may think they are its just your hormones changing which is probably making this happen you should talk to OH about it and im sure you will feel abit better :) :hug::hug:

Flowertot aw hun their is nothing to worry about you just have a growing beenie hun :hug::hug::hug::hug:

hey ladies how are we ? well you know today ive got this really sore pain when my nibs get touched with even clothes and its onl on the left that hurts this much it feels like stingy cracked ooofttt not to mention feeling slightly bloated well i hope these symptoms lead too somewhere or i will kik ass hahaha im too scared to go for a bath incase they hurt even more :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Blondie said:


> I think it's just a case of final straw :)
> 
> Going for a drive and a good old cry somewhere private at lunchtime as just need to sort myself out.
> 
> I'm stuck in a job I hate - only still here for maternity pay but it gets me so down I cry most nights on my way home and hide if from husband as he feels guilty for us relocating up here after he got a good job and I gave up a job I loved to work for a crap company and feel like my career has gone backwards ever since (ok so pay has gone up and we have managed to buy a gorgeous house but I'm so miserable in my job!). I know I've only got a few more months until I'm off on maternity but I'm struggling to face another day here to be honest :hissy:
> 
> I think dream was probably about my worries of loosing DH as I feel like I'm being such an irritable cow nowadays - I'm so tired all the time, haven't had :sex: since I got pregnant and we don't even go to bed at the same time anymore (I'm always asleep by time he comes to bed) so we don't even get kisses and cuddles :( I genuinely wonder why he is still with me :(
> 
> Right outpouring over with - just need to pull myself together and get on with the life I've currently got and tell myself to make the most of it as most people would love to be in my position, pregnant with a wonderful husband, wonderful house and earning a good salary - see I'm a stupid stupid cow :) and I don't deserve what I've got.

honey is their any chance you can take a couple of days of and maybe u and oh can do something nice sounds as if you need a little break if your really unhappy with you job maybe you should look for something else after the baby is born xxxxxxxx:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## flowertot

meemee said:


> hi ladies!
> just a quick question for our knocked up naughties :)
> when you went to get your blood test to make sure everything was okay, were there things you had to do before the test? like am i allowed to eat beforehand or drink water or anything?
> my doctor didnt really specify....
> the pregnancy hormones have definitely hit me! iv got afternoon sickness, extreme tiredness, non stop peeing and eating all the time!
> yay have fun samzi!!
> hmmm do you have a history of twins in your family flowertot?

Hi Meemee. 

you don't need to do anything before a blood test. you can eat and drink as much as you want. 

With regard to the twin thing. my mum says we have twins in the family but i don't know any of them, they must be distant. will just have to wait and see.


----------



## caitlenc

Good Morning Lovelies!:hugs:

Aw, Blondie, :hug: to you, seetie. I'm sorry you're feeling down! You should try to share some of what you're feeling with DH, and maybe even your parents. Their support will go a long way to making you feel better. And, of course, you always have us Naughties to talk to any time you need to!

Jenny, i really can't wait until you test. Your symptoms sound fab!:happydance:

and Garkat, I had virtually NO symptoms before my :bfp:, mine didn't start until 6 weeks! Keep up that PMA!

Flower, I had VERY high hcg levels, and the seahorse looks perfect so far, so no worries!

Meemee, those symptoms are wretched, aren't they? First tri is tough! I also didn't have bloods at first, just set up an appointment for 8 weeks (we get a confirmation scan in the US at that time).

Samzi, go get busy, girl!! i told you celibacy sucks!:rofl::rofl:

:hug: to anyone I missed! Have a fab day!


----------



## garkat23

Thanks for that- i will keep positive!! I will get my :bfp: this month!!!!!!
x x x x x x


----------



## jenny25

im actually looking forward to testing :witch: aint due to next weekend roughly but i think im gonna go mad hehehe 

you will never guess what happend well remember i was telling you guys that i ordered poas's the other day well i ordered 25 of them hahaha they arrived yesterday ooo and guess what another 25 arrived today i think the seller has sent me too many lol so i now have 50 poas's lol so if anyone needs some then let me know they can have them for free lol :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## T'elle

hey sorry aint been around much had a bit going on and it does me good to have a few days off lol!! how is everyone?? any signs of any :bfp:'s? :D i've started opks again after my m/c and looking forward to my next cycle see if its back to 'normal' whatever that is !! lol lovely scan pics by the way girls :) beautiful!! :) Hope u have a gd holiday Samzi!! :) and 'Hello!!' to all our newbies to The naughty leftovers :) xxx :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hug: for blondie, whats with these dreams, last night i had a dream that i was fishing and caught a severed leg then i was planning on how i was gonna get rid of the leg without anyone knowing, then the next thing im at hospital extreamly pregnant and discussing a c section with the doctors, i go to the loo and its filfy, it was mad, although not upsetting like yours.


----------



## pipkintyler

:hissy:Hi everyone, hows everything, sorry I've not been around for a while but I wanted to try and relax for a while as I was seriously stressing about TTC, and to be honest I'm even more stressed now as I've had a very weird month TTC, we went away on the 1st May to Lymouth as it was OH's 30th birthday, we bedded on the Friday night and when I got back from our weekend i got a positive on my OPK's so I must of OV'd Sunday, I've been spotting since Tuesday which would of been 10dpo and I always come on at 12dpo which would of been yesterday but I am still just spotting which is barely even spotting, I've also had a major headache and a stitch over the last few day's, I did a clear blue digital at about 2.00pm and got a :bfp: which said pregnant 1-2, as you can imagine I was elated but (a very big but) I decided to do another one about 5.00pm, to be honest I struggled to get enough wee (TMI) out, this time it was :bfn: I'm now very confused :hissy: Any idea's has anyone ever had the same thing?????

Anyway it's lovely to see everyone's scan pictures, I'm so pleased for you all, beth I can see the beanie quite clearly.

Welcome to all the newies, actually by the looks of all the posts your not actually that new anymore.

As to everyone else, keep going girls and I'm sure we'll all get our :bfp:'s soon.xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

the digis can be tempremental hun, go get yourself a frer and im sure you will see a bfp


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> the digis can be tempremental hun, go get yourself a frer and im sure you will see a bfp

Thanks Beth, Might just do that, I'm going to wait till tomorrow morning to do them though as at least I'll know pretty much for sure if I use FMU. Very frustrating having to wait though, my OH keeps asking me loads of questions on what symptoms I've got. :rofl: I think he's even more excited than me.


----------



## mummysuzie22

good luck pipkintyler!!


----------



## pipkintyler

mummysuzie22 said:


> good luck pipkintyler!!

Thanks mummysuzie, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Of course not but it's exciting..the spotting i had with my 1st for a few days around the same time dpo you had so that's a good sign and don't think you can get a false positive..your past your due date for your af so you haven't been testing early..all signs look good..let us know how you get on tomorrow :happydance: xx


----------



## Freyasmum

Pipkin - good to see you! I know you don't want to get too excited, but I think I would be... I thought that those digi tests were not as sensitive as some of the others, and I've never heard of a false positive on one of them!! You so have to test again and let us know how you get on! Good luck!!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Blondie, you poor thing! What a horrible dream. It's awful, isn't it? They seem so incredibly real it's hard to let go. There is nothing much crazier than a pregnancy dream - except maybe my loopy sister! :rofl: Have you told your OH about it? I'm sure he'll be able to set your mind at ease.
Aren't you planning on working from home later? Does knowing there's an end to it help with getting you through the day at work? I started a new job about 6 months ago - took it because it was more money and have spent the first 6 months pretty miserable too... Fortunately things are starting to pick up for me there so I'm going to stick it out a bit longer.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to you.


----------



## Freyasmum

Flowertot, sounds to me like you've got nothing to worry about. I'd say the extra-high hcg just means your bean is extra-sticky! (or there's two of them!!)

Samzi - I might have missed you already, but I hope you have a great holiday! I'm glad your BF is not as crippled as you first thought - is he well enough to fetch your food & drink?

Hi and :hug: to everyone else!


----------



## Freyasmum

Hey Meemee - I just remembered about your question... is the bloods you're talking about the one where they check for rubella and stuff? From memory I just had that done when I went to the doctor, no need to starve yourself beforehand. I'm sure if you call your doc's office they'll be able to confirm that for you though. Good luck!


----------



## Freyasmum

Man, am I ever a thread-hog?!
Last one, I promise... just thought I'd talk about myself for a while too. Not that there's much to say...
I've had a horrible cold the last couple of days. Missed a couple of days of work (which I'm not too upset about :)). Had to sort myself out for a while yesterday though because Freya's preschool had a field trip to the museum, and I'd volunteered to help! Thank goodness for cold and flu tablets, that's all I can say!! I don't know how the girls who work there do it - it was absolutely exhausting, and I only had to worry about 2 of the kids, and one of them was Freya!!

I am becoming something of a POAS addict, now that I'm armed with OPKs. :rofl: Still only a very very faint line coming up on them, so I guess I'll just keep at it for now.


----------



## flowertot

pipkin i've got everything crossed for you. i'm sure you will get a nice strong line on a FRER in the morning.

Blondie - i agree that you should talk to DH about the dream. hope youre feeling better soon :hugs:

Jenny - fingers x'ed for your bfp. its looking really good for you. 

Freyasmum - i'm sure that + opk isn't far away. 

i'm so sorry i can't remember anything else. big :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## flowertot

my update is that i bought a clearblue digi on my way home from work and was expecting "pregnant 2-3" at the very most but got "pregnant 3+". according to the leaflet that would mean i'm over 5 weeks pregnant. i know my dates are right because i've been charting and using opk's.

twins twins twins! 

must not get excited because as Caitlen said before, she had high hcg and she is having one. 

i will be interested to see how much hcg has gone up in a week when i get retested on tuesday. i've got a feeling its more than doubling. 

what do you think?


----------



## T'elle

ooo that sounds good flowertot :) fingers crossed now waiting for you hunni, id love to have twins esp after the m/c of twins i had. We would like just 2 children so that would be perfect :) 

Freyasmum - Samzi has been banned frm the forum not sure why and not communicating for her just telling u so u know thats all hun...but yeah she's flying out tomorrow (sat) :) 

Hope everyone is doing good, im curious for this cycle now to see if i can get back over my silly 20 day cycles grrrrrrr!! lol xxx :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> my update is that i bought a clearblue digi on my way home from work and was expecting "pregnant 2-3" at the very most but got "pregnant 3+". according to the leaflet that would mean i'm over 5 weeks pregnant. i know my dates are right because i've been charting and using opk's.
> 
> twins twins twins!
> 
> must not get excited because as Caitlen said before, she had high hcg and she is having one.
> 
> i will be interested to see how much hcg has gone up in a week when i get retested on tuesday. i've got a feeling its more than doubling.
> 
> what do you think?

i think it is possible hun as you said its in the family somewhere when are you getting a scan ?
everything seems so exciting hence the reason im still up at 3.40am :( im getting sick of not being able to sleep so im watching greys anatomy online and i felt sick when i saw blood pour out a guys head which normally wouldnt bother me :( i just wanna sleep normal help girlies :( xxxx


----------



## pipkintyler

Well ladies, I tested again this morning with a FRER and a ClearBlue Digital and I got my:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :bfp:

I'm in real shock right now and my OH's is too, he keeps telling me he thought something was up when I cried at Shameless on TV the other night, which when I think back was a bit OTT. Well I really wasn't expecting it this month 

I'm not going to get too excited because I still seem to be bleeding when I wipe and it's red blood, do you think I should be worried? Has anyone else had this when they first got their :bfp:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Glad all is good Flowertot, hope u get an early scan sorted :hug:
It's crap when u feel like that without being pregnant Blondie, I often feel that I could do without my parents coming as they often arrive a short notice and when I'm trying to sort other stuff out. However, ur Mum probably went through similar emotions when pregnant, so it may be useful to have a natter with her. I hope u have a pleasent weekend and have a natter with OH too, it may just put ur mind at rest about the dreams :hugs:
I'm intrigues as too wht Samzi has been banned, she never came across as the sort to manage that, can u just pass on that I say good luck to her please T'elle... and incase the mods are modding I will say no more :)
Glad u feel more positive, and am sure ur cycles will even out soon T'elle hun x
Hope u feel better soon Freyasmum I'm sure spending some time with Freya (even thou on a school trip) was better than work!!
Jenny ur symptoms sound good, when r u gonna test hun??
PIPKIN WHERE ARE U? what happened this morning?


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
hope this means that the luck is back for when the next batch of testing comes around!!!
Well done Pipkin (ps. I cried at shameless too.... dunno what that says about me at this point in time) the bleeding is probably nothing to wrry about, just bean getting settled in for the next 9 months!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Glad all is good Flowertot, hope u get an early scan sorted :hug:
> It's crap when u feel like that without being pregnant Blondie, I often feel that I could do without my parents coming as they often arrive a short notice and when I'm trying to sort other stuff out. However, ur Mum probably went through similar emotions when pregnant, so it may be useful to have a natter with her. I hope u have a pleasent weekend and have a natter with OH too, it may just put ur mind at rest about the dreams :hugs:
> I'm intrigues as too wht Samzi has been banned, she never came across as the sort to manage that, can u just pass on that I say good luck to her please T'elle... and incase the mods are modding I will say no more :)
> Glad u feel more positive, and am sure ur cycles will even out soon T'elle hun x
> Hope u feel better soon Freyasmum I'm sure spending some time with Freya (even thou on a school trip) was better than work!!
> Jenny ur symptoms sound good, when r u gonna test hun??
> PIPKIN WHERE ARE U? what happened this morning?

hey hun well ive only had a few hrs sleep i feel like utter poo :( :af: ain't due till next weekend but out of curiosity i tested when i got up and i got :bfn: might still be too early so im not gonna get worked up i dont think i will test again till af is due or late then that way i wont get my hopes up :) xx


----------



## RaeRae

Hello!!!!!

I haven't been in here in sooooo long. I can hardly stay awake at the moment so I'm all over the place.

Glad everyone is doing well. I saw a maternity t shirt on ebay that says 'Made in the naughties'. I WANT!!!!


----------



## flowertot

pipkin - woohoo :bfp: if i were you i'd ring docs first think on monday and tell them you have slight bleeding. probaby nothing to worry about but they might send you for a blood test just to check on things. 

jenny - i'm sure that bfp isn't far away. 

rae rae - nice to hear from you. 

t'elle - :hugs: fingers x'ed you get twins but if you're like me u'd be just as happy with one!

Samzi has been banned? wow i can't believe it. hope she's ok.

:hugs: to everybody else.

i'm feeling so sick today. don't know whether its all in my head because i know my hcg is on the high side. my mind is probably playing tricks on me. 

anyway girls enjoy your weekend.


----------



## jenny25

well as you know i dont know my exact ovulation date as i dont chart im just rough gussing to what my cycles have been though when i fell pregnant with my son aarron i remember having a period on the 3rd december and concieved on the 24th december so thats like cd 21 i ovulated could i still have the similar cycle ?


----------



## pipkintyler

Well my bleeding (not that its much) is still here so my friend told me to ring NHS Direct, they referred me to my local out of hours service who in turn booked me into the local tiny hospital for a checkup, I went about half an hour ago and the good news is that I'm definately pregnant but he has told me to go to the doctors on early next week and they will book me in for a 6 week scan just to be sure there's nothing wrong. I feel a little better now but I think I'm going to try not to test again till end of next week because I don't think it'll do me any good to keep testing.

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

pipkintyler said:


> Well ladies, I tested again this morning with a FRER and a ClearBlue Digital and I got my:
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :
> :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :bfp:
> 
> I'm in real shock right now and my OH's is too, he keeps telling me he thought something was up when I cried at Shameless on TV the other night, which when I think back was a bit OTT. Well I really wasn't expecting it this month
> 
> I'm not going to get too excited because I still seem to be bleeding when I wipe and it's red blood, do you think I should be worried? Has anyone else had this when they first got their :bfp:


:happydance::happydance: hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about hun, it doesnt sound heavey so should be ok, beanie is just digging in deep. :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

RaeRae said:


> Hello!!!!!
> 
> I haven't been in here in sooooo long. I can hardly stay awake at the moment so I'm all over the place.
> 
> Glad everyone is doing well. I saw a maternity t shirt on ebay that says 'Made in the naughties'. I WANT!!!!

Hi Raerae! So good to hear from you - and nice to see '2nd tri' under your name :)
You absolutely should buy a 'made in the naughties' T - when I first saw your post (before I read it properly) I thought you'd had one printed yourself!!


----------



## Freyasmum

Goodness T'elle, Samzi's been banned? I suppose that won't matter while she's on holiday! Send our love though, if you're talking to her.
Pipkin - :hugs: I hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about. A friend of mine had something similar... and now has a ratbag 12 year old boy!

:hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## caitlenc

Wow, girls, you have been busy!!:hugs:

Pipkin, congrats, that is such fab news!:happydance::happydance:I'm sure the bean is just digging in for a long stay, but am glad you saw a doctor. Keep us posted!!:hugs:

Flowertot, you obviously have a nice, strong bean in there!:happydance:

Blondie, I hope you're feeling better, hunni. We miss you!:hugs:

Freyasmum, sorry you're feeling rough, but at least you got a couple of days off of work!

Jenny, still having a really good feeling about you this month!:happydance:

T'elle, give samzi our love!

RaeRae, can't wait to join you in second tri! Will head over there next Sunday, as I'm 13 weeks today!:happydance:

:hug:to everyone else i missed!!!


----------



## caitlenc

Now for a brief update.

We've listened to the Seahorse's heartbeat on doppler the past 2 mornings...it is such a comfort to hear him! His HR is always in the 150's, and it sounds like a little train!

I am meeting up with an old friend who has 3 kids today, and she is giving me 2 huge bags of maternity clothes, so I'm excited about that, as my belly seems to be 3 times its normal size!:rofl::rofl:

Otherwise, all is well, I am definitely feeling much better lately. I also find myself crying uncontrollably at the telly...ridiculous!!

:hug:to you all!!


----------



## jenny25

caitlenc said:


> Wow, girls, you have been busy!!:hugs:
> 
> Pipkin, congrats, that is such fab news!:happydance::happydance:I'm sure the bean is just digging in for a long stay, but am glad you saw a doctor. Keep us posted!!:hugs:
> 
> Flowertot, you obviously have a nice, strong bean in there!:happydance:
> 
> Blondie, I hope you're feeling better, hunni. We miss you!:hugs:
> 
> Freyasmum, sorry you're feeling rough, but at least you got a couple of days off of work!
> 
> Jenny, still having a really good feeling about you this month!:happydance:
> 
> T'elle, give samzi our love!
> 
> RaeRae, can't wait to join you in second tri! Will head over there next Sunday, as I'm 13 weeks today!:happydance:
> 
> :hug:to everyone else i missed!!!


hey honey :D well i done a test yesterday morning i got a :bfn: then i done one last night and i got :bfp: i dunno whats going on im gonna wait a couple more days and retest again to make sure xxxxxx

how come samzi has been banned? xxxx


----------



## flowertot

Hi Girls. 

Pipkin - i agree that you probaby souldn't do any more tests. im' sure everything will be fine. let us know how you get on at the doctors. :hugs:

Caitlen - it must be lovely to hear little one's heartbeat :hugs:

Jenny - wow :bfp: test again in the morning and let us know how you get on :hugs:

well ive just got back from a christening and DH is rather drunk so i've dropped him off at my mum's. he's having an extended party with my stepdad and brother so won't expect him home any time soon. i'm glad really because i'm so so tired. have started feeling sick the last couple of days so am really starting to feel pregnant, yay!


----------



## caitlenc

Oh dear, Flowertot, and it begins!! I really hated the first trimester, but the sickness means that bean is going strong!


----------



## flowertot

caitlenc said:


> Oh dear, Flowertot, and it begins!! I really hated the first trimester, but the sickness means that bean is going strong!

I know. i've never been so happy to feel ill !!!!!

i'm going for my blood test tomorrow morning. i was going to go on tuesday but i can't wait. My doctor said i can go whenever i want, i've just got to pick a form up from the doctors office. i'm guessing my hcg will be about 10,000 by now but i will just have to wait for the result. if its more than that im booking my scan asap because there is a high possibility it could be twins.


----------



## pipkintyler

jenny25 said:


> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Wow, girls, you have been busy!!:hugs:
> 
> Pipkin, congrats, that is such fab news!:happydance::happydance:I'm sure the bean is just digging in for a long stay, but am glad you saw a doctor. Keep us posted!!:hugs:
> 
> Flowertot, you obviously have a nice, strong bean in there!:happydance:
> 
> Blondie, I hope you're feeling better, hunni. We miss you!:hugs:
> 
> Freyasmum, sorry you're feeling rough, but at least you got a couple of days off of work!
> 
> Jenny, still having a really good feeling about you this month!:happydance:
> 
> T'elle, give samzi our love!
> 
> RaeRae, can't wait to join you in second tri! Will head over there next Sunday, as I'm 13 weeks today!:happydance:
> 
> :hug:to everyone else i missed!!!
> 
> 
> hey honey :D well i done a test yesterday morning i got a :bfn: then i done one last night and i got :bfp: i dunno whats going on im gonna wait a couple more days and retest again to make sure xxxxxx
> 
> how come samzi has been banned? xxxxClick to expand...

Jenny25, well done, congrats a :bfp: is great news, test again tomorrow morning with FMU, what tests are you using by the way?


----------



## jenny25

pipkintyler said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Wow, girls, you have been busy!!:hugs:
> 
> Pipkin, congrats, that is such fab news!:happydance::happydance:I'm sure the bean is just digging in for a long stay, but am glad you saw a doctor. Keep us posted!!:hugs:
> 
> Flowertot, you obviously have a nice, strong bean in there!:happydance:
> 
> Blondie, I hope you're feeling better, hunni. We miss you!:hugs:
> 
> Freyasmum, sorry you're feeling rough, but at least you got a couple of days off of work!
> 
> Jenny, still having a really good feeling about you this month!:happydance:
> 
> T'elle, give samzi our love!
> 
> RaeRae, can't wait to join you in second tri! Will head over there next Sunday, as I'm 13 weeks today!:happydance:
> 
> :hug:to everyone else i missed!!!
> 
> 
> hey honey :D well i done a test yesterday morning i got a :bfn: then i done one last night and i got :bfp: i dunno whats going on im gonna wait a couple more days and retest again to make sure xxxxxx
> 
> how come samzi has been banned? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Jenny25, well done, congrats a :bfp: is great news, test again tomorrow morning with FMU, what tests are you using by the way?Click to expand...

yeah im gonna go out and get one of those too be on the safe side :) 
im using these ones i got from ebay https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...TRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220307537877#ht_1996wt_1165
ive been in bed all day ended up going to the wedding the night event last night but didnt go till later on oh was happy that i ended up coming but hey im feeling rather pooy lol xxx


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> Hi Girls.
> 
> Pipkin - i agree that you probaby souldn't do any more tests. im' sure everything will be fine. let us know how you get on at the doctors. :hugs:
> 
> Caitlen - it must be lovely to hear little one's heartbeat :hugs:
> 
> Jenny - wow :bfp: test again in the morning and let us know how you get on :hugs:
> 
> well ive just got back from a christening and DH is rather drunk so i've dropped him off at my mum's. he's having an extended party with my stepdad and brother so won't expect him home any time soon. i'm glad really because i'm so so tired. have started feeling sick the last couple of days so am really starting to feel pregnant, yay!

I know I think I'll just send myself insane if I test again until I know what's happening, I'm not going to give myself a ticker yet either as I'm not feeing too confident that everythings going to be ok yet!! Don't worry though I do still have some PMA left :lol:


----------



## pipkintyler

jenny25 said:


> pipkintyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caitlenc said:
> 
> 
> Wow, girls, you have been busy!!:hugs:
> 
> Pipkin, congrats, that is such fab news!:happydance::happydance:I'm sure the bean is just digging in for a long stay, but am glad you saw a doctor. Keep us posted!!:hugs:
> 
> Flowertot, you obviously have a nice, strong bean in there!:happydance:
> 
> Blondie, I hope you're feeling better, hunni. We miss you!:hugs:
> 
> Freyasmum, sorry you're feeling rough, but at least you got a couple of days off of work!
> 
> Jenny, still having a really good feeling about you this month!:happydance:
> 
> T'elle, give samzi our love!
> 
> RaeRae, can't wait to join you in second tri! Will head over there next Sunday, as I'm 13 weeks today!:happydance:
> 
> :hug:to everyone else i missed!!!
> 
> 
> hey honey :D well i done a test yesterday morning i got a :bfn: then i done one last night and i got :bfp: i dunno whats going on im gonna wait a couple more days and retest again to make sure xxxxxx
> 
> how come samzi has been banned? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Jenny25, well done, congrats a :bfp: is great news, test again tomorrow morning with FMU, what tests are you using by the way?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah im gonna go out and get one of those too be on the safe side :)
> im using these ones i got from ebay https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...TRK:MEWNX:IT&item=220307537877#ht_1996wt_1165
> ive been in bed all day ended up going to the wedding the night event last night but didnt go till later on oh was happy that i ended up coming but hey im feeling rather pooy lol xxxClick to expand...

So far I've used 3 Clear Blue Digitals 2 of which came back with :bfp: and a First Response and a Boots own both of those were :bfp: too but quite faint. Luckily I had a few I bought from when I first started trying back in December or else I would be spending a fortune. :rofl:


----------



## Blondie

Morning ladies :)

Wow you have been busy - congratulations Jenny25 and pipkintyler :happydance:

Lost track of what has been happening here so apologies for lack of replies to everyone.

As for me - well parents still here, I'm still feeling on a major downer (so not going to hang around here too much and drag you all down with me). I'm just so so tired and just struggling at the moment. DH is being lovely and I love him to bits for it but I still keep the work thing to myself as it makes him feel so guilty because it was his job that meant us relocating up here. (I don't have that kind of relationship with my parents so we don't discuss personal things).

Anyway I'll probably be lurking for a while but I'm staying off the posting as you need PMA here and not me moaning and putting a dampner on things :)


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies

I can't beleive how busy you girls have been, honestly your hand must hurt with all the threads you'vebeen typing 

Congrates to Jenny25 and pipkintyler :happydance: welcome to knocked up ladies, for all the reast who are still in the TTC game :dust: to you all i have a strong feeling it's not long before we all enter the 1st and 2nd tri groups

Blondie: I know how you feel hun some days it's a struggle just getting out of bed and i'm sure a lot has to do with your hormones, and you haven't got long to go with your job as you'll be on mat leave soon enough. Please if you do need to talk PM me and i'll always be here for you!

Caitlenc both you and Blondie are now in the 3rd Tri :happydance::happydance::happydance: how fantastic! only a few more days for me and i'll be joining you


----------



## tori_cottier

Up date from me;

well as you can see from my profile pic George is well he is still at 12 weeks but he's got arms and legs now and was kicking me like a football (oh i can predict he's going to be showing his foot off to everyone once i can see and feel it)

I'm very much on :cloud9:as the 12 week scan appears to be the most nerve wrecking as you can't feel him, but i've been saying for about a week now i could and this was like flutter bugs but down there, so when she scanned me and he moved i got the same feeling, which DH said couldn't be possible but the ladie who was taking the scan said it was as i've had 1 child and the second + you could feel sooner. so yay me (DH did apologies bless)

I've got a terrible cold which just wont shift so when i feel tired it makes it 5 x worse as i'm trying to fight this for both of us and my body just wants to sleep all the bloody time :rofl:

Hope you all well

love 

me and George x x


----------



## garkat23

Congrats to new BFP's!!!
Well quick update this end one week until the witch is due to arrive! Still have absolutely no symptoms and have creamy cm again which is usual for me after ovulation, do you think this would be lacking if i had managed to conceive??
Really hoping not to be disappointed again this month!
Hope you are all well
x x x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

yay tori george looks great!! and how cool you can feel him doing backflips.

:hug: blondie, hope you feel better soon, miss you!

nothing to report here, looking forward to the midwife on wed.


----------



## jenny25

well i done another test today and it came back :bfn: :( so i don't know whats going on :( i will need to go out and get a fr test and see what happens their i gonna wait till wed and see what happens then hopefully it will all be ok gonna try and keep pma :) x


----------



## caitlenc

Hi ladies!!!:hugs:

Aw, Jenny, it's still early. I think you should definitely test again on Wednesday with an FRER! Fingers Xed for you!:happydance:

Blondie, hang in there, sweetie. And you are always welcome here, with or without your PMA. Feel free to pM me if you want to talk...I definitely have some low frustrating moments of my own these days, so I do understand. Miss you! :hugs::hugs:

Tori, George looks fantastic!!!! Sooo happy for you! And so nice that he is active and you can feel him!:happydance::happydance:

Pipkin, Hope all is still going well! Has the spotting stopped?

Garkat, keep up that PMA, creamy cm is a symptom!:happydance:

Beth, how are the kittens doing?

:hug:to everyone I missed!!


----------



## jenny25

yeah i will these if not their is always next month :) sorry guys if i seem abit quiet today just thought it would be right if you get me and i know its not over till :witch: sings xxxx


----------



## flowertot

hi girls,

Blondie - sorry you're feeling down at the moment. everybody has ups and downs so i'm sure you will pick up soon :hugs:

Tori - What a lovely pic of little George, i'm not suprised you're on :cloud9: hope your cold passes soon. 

Garket - my main symptoms when i got my :bfp: were no symptoms! i've just started to feel a little bit sick now but thats it. not everyone gets symptoms so early. i'm proof of that. Fingers x'ed for your :bfp:

Beth - glad to hear you're ok. hope kittens are doing well. 

Jenny - don't give up hope just yet. make sure you get that FRER. :hugs:

Caitlen - Hi hope you're ok today. 

Been for my blood test this morning. can't wait to get results. 

i've got lots of thoughs going through my mind. as you know i got 3+ on CB Digi on friday when really the earliest i should have been getting 3+ is tomorrow when i will be 5weeks. this makes me thing my numbers must be higher than usual. i just hope its either:

singleton with natural high levels
or
twins

i hope its not:

molar pregnancy (which also shows high hcg) think there is a higher risk of this if you've had miscarriages. not sure how much higher though.

i've got no reason to worry just yet so will just keep myself busy and wait for results.

i've been trying to get a pic of my daughter on as my profile pic but once again i'm havong problems with technology! will keep trying...


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> hi girls,
> 
> Blondie - sorry you're feeling down at the moment. everybody has ups and downs so i'm sure you will pick up soon :hugs:
> 
> Tori - What a lovely pic of little George, i'm not suprised you're on :cloud9: hope your cold passes soon.
> 
> Garket - my main symptoms when i got my :bfp: were no symptoms! i've just started to feel a little bit sick now but thats it. not everyone gets symptoms so early. i'm proof of that. Fingers x'ed for your :bfp:
> 
> Beth - glad to hear you're ok. hope kittens are doing well.
> 
> Jenny - don't give up hope just yet. make sure you get that FRER. :hugs:
> 
> Caitlen - Hi hope you're ok today.
> 
> Been for my blood test this morning. can't wait to get results.
> 
> i've got lots of thoughs going through my mind. as you know i got 3+ on CB Digi on friday when really the earliest i should have been getting 3+ is tomorrow when i will be 5weeks. this makes me thing my numbers must be higher than usual. i just hope its either:
> 
> singleton with natural high levels
> or
> twins
> 
> i hope its not:
> 
> molar pregnancy (which also shows high hcg) think there is a higher risk of this if you've had miscarriages. not sure how much higher though.
> 
> i've got no reason to worry just yet so will just keep myself busy and wait for results.
> 
> i've been trying to get a pic of my daughter on as my profile pic but once again i'm havong problems with technology! will keep trying...

i hope your right hun but i will keep my fingers crossed hun :) 

i hope everything goes alright with you flowertot when do you get your results back ? xxxx


----------



## flowertot

should get them back on wednesday afternoon. i'm sure all wiill be fine PMA!


----------



## jenny25

yep it will hun i got a good feeling  xxxx


----------



## jenny25

well i spoke to OH while on lunch and he is gonna get me a frer test so i will take that first thing in the morning girls so we will see what happens i dont know my exact cycle i might have ovulated later or not but my last lmp was 20th april and from what i can remember when falling pregnant with aarron i had a period 3rd dec 04 concieved him on 24th dec found out late on jan 04 so if i am correct i ovulated 21 days later so i may still have the same kinda cycle lol man i talk so much rubbish ahhahaaaa:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pipkintyler

jenny25 said:


> well i spoke to OH while on lunch and he is gonna get me a frer test so i will take that first thing in the morning girls so we will see what happens i dont know my exact cycle i might have ovulated later or not but my last lmp was 20th april and from what i can remember when falling pregnant with aarron i had a period 3rd dec 04 concieved him on 24th dec found out late on jan 04 so if i am correct i ovulated 21 days later so i may still have the same kinda cycle lol man i talk so much rubbish ahhahaaaa:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Keep up the PMA Jenny, as you said it's not over till it's over. :hugs:


----------



## pipkintyler

caitlenc said:


> Hi ladies!!!:hugs:
> 
> Aw, Jenny, it's still early. I think you should definitely test again on Wednesday with an FRER! Fingers Xed for you!:happydance:
> 
> Blondie, hang in there, sweetie. And you are always welcome here, with or without your PMA. Feel free to pM me if you want to talk...I definitely have some low frustrating moments of my own these days, so I do understand. Miss you! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tori, George looks fantastic!!!! Sooo happy for you! And so nice that he is active and you can feel him!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Pipkin, Hope all is still going well! Has the spotting stopped?
> 
> Garkat, keep up that PMA, creamy cm is a symptom!:happydance:
> 
> Beth, how are the kittens doing?
> 
> :hug:to everyone I missed!!

Hi Caitlen, yes the spotting has finally stopped.


----------



## pipkintyler

Right ladies, quick update on me. I went to the doctors this morning and they took some blood to test my hGC levels, the doctor didn't seem to concerned about my bleeding but to be honest I'm still not too confident, I get my results back tomorrow, they've booked me in for Wednesday too, so they can take them again to see if they're going up or not. Not really feeling much symptoms apart from if I press my boobs at the side, anybody else just had their boobs hurt at the side and not all over?????

Thanks everyone for all your support, I'll obviously keep you informed as to what happens with my bloods, fingers crossed. :hug: to you all. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

pipkintyler said:


> Right ladies, quick update on me. I went to the doctors this morning and they took some blood to test my hGC levels, the doctor didn't seem to concerned about my bleeding but to be honest I'm still not too confident, I get my results back tomorrow, they've booked me in for Wednesday too, so they can take them again to see if they're going up or not. Not really feeling much symptoms apart from if I press my boobs at the side, anybody else just had their boobs hurt at the side and not all over?????
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your support, I'll obviously keep you informed as to what happens with my bloods, fingers crossed. :hug: to you all. xx

my boobs dont hurt that much, and they certainly didnt hurt at all when i was at your stage.
glad the bleeding has stopped, beanie is nice and snug now.
im sure the bloods will come back ok


----------



## caitlenc

My boobs often only hurt on the sides or just underneath. Try not to worry, hun, I just know everything is fine!


----------



## topazicatzbet

well i just told my gran my news, nearly everyone i know knows now but i hadnt told her cos i knew if anything bad happened she would be really upset, she tends to dwell on bad things.

but since my scan im full of pma and decieded to tell her so i showed her the scan pic and said 'you see that blob thats your great grand child'

she looked at it all confused then said, 'my great grand child?' and still looked confused (doesnt take much to confuse her bless her mind is not what it was)
so i said 'im pregnant' then she got all excited and filled up. was really nice to see.


----------



## pipkintyler

topazicatzbet said:


> well i just told my gran my news, nearly everyone i know knows now but i hadnt told her cos i knew if anything bad happened she would be really upset, she tends to dwell on bad things.
> 
> but since my scan im full of pma and decieded to tell her so i showed her the scan pic and said 'you see that blob thats your great grand child'
> 
> she looked at it all confused then said, 'my great grand child?' and still looked confused (doesnt take much to confuse her bless her mind is not what it was)
> so i said 'im pregnant' then she got all excited and filled up. was really nice to see.

Bless her I bet she's really excited, must be very great to tell people, I've told my best mate who's just had a baby as I was worried but, like you I'm not planning on telling anybody else till I've had a scan so I don't disappoint anyone, especially my parents if things go wrong, they are seriously going to be very surprised as we've always said that neither of us want kids, can't wait to tell them.


----------



## caitlenc

Awww, Beth, so sweet!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

her memory is really bad though so we ll have to see if she remembers tom.:dohh:


----------



## jenny25

*CONFUSED.COM* ok i just took a frer and within a min their was a weird 2nd line it was as if someone has scratched a line down where the 2nd line should apear so i took the test apart thinking it was just the packaging it was in and it was still their what n the hell does this mean ??? does it mean that their is not enough hcg to make it go red or what its defo within the time scale ???:cry::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:
 



Attached Files:







SP_A0070.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 6









SP_A0071.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## flowertot

Really sorry hun i can't see a second line. maybe its just me though. if i were you i'd try to leave it another couple of days before testing again :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

Jenny, I see the indentation, it looks like a faulty test. I'd try another one from a different package.


----------



## jenny25

yeah im gonna try again tomorrow morning god im turning into poas addict help lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

i think im gonna email first response two faulty tests ive had in the same pack well not happy no sign of :af: yet either so i guess its still not over to the fat b**ch sings sorry im just quiet angry i know im getting my hopes up for nothing now :( xxx


----------



## pipkintyler

jenny25 said:


> i think im gonna email first response two faulty tests ive had in the same pack well not happy no sign of :af: yet either so i guess its still not over to the fat b**ch sings sorry im just quiet angry i know im getting my hopes up for nothing now :( xxx

Hi Jenny, sorry your having to go through this :hugs: I would definately contact First Response as I'm sure they will send you some tests out FOC if they're faulty. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

pipkintyler said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> i think im gonna email first response two faulty tests ive had in the same pack well not happy no sign of :af: yet either so i guess its still not over to the fat b**ch sings sorry im just quiet angry i know im getting my hopes up for nothing now :( xxx
> 
> Hi Jenny, sorry your having to go through this :hugs: I would definately contact First Response as I'm sure they will send you some tests out FOC if they're faulty. :hugs:Click to expand...

hey honey i was on their site for ages and i cant find anywhere to contact them it sucks :( xx


----------



## caitlenc

Good morning, Girls!:hugs:

It's pretty quiet on BnB today....it must be because Blondie isn't posting!:rofl: Blondie, get back on here, we need you!!!:hugs:

Jenny, there must be a number or address on the FRER box?? How did this morning's test go??:happydance:

Beth, hopefully Grandma will remember the big news. Any new piccies of the kitties?

Hope all you ladies are doing well!:hug: Nothing to really report over here, just impatiently ticking the days off my calendar. I want the next few weeks to fly, so I can go on summer holiday in June. I also can't wait to start feeling the seahorse move, but that will be at least another 4 weeks, probably more. This pregnancy feels like it's taking FOREVER!!:hissy::hissy:

Hope you girls have a fab day!:hug:


----------



## jenny25

caitlenc said:


> Good morning, Girls!:hugs:
> 
> It's pretty quiet on BnB today....it must be because Blondie isn't posting!:rofl: Blondie, get back on here, we need you!!!:hugs:
> 
> Jenny, there must be a number or address on the FRER box?? How did this morning's test go??:happydance:
> 
> Beth, hopefully Grandma will remember the big news. Any new piccies of the kitties?
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well!:hug: Nothing to really report over here, just impatiently ticking the days off my calendar. I want the next few weeks to fly, so I can go on summer holiday in June. I also can't wait to start feeling the seahorse move, but that will be at least another 4 weeks, probably more. This pregnancy feels like it's taking FOREVER!!:hissy::hissy:
> 
> Hope you girls have a fab day!:hug:

hey hun well i done the test this morning and it was the same im so screwed up i found a number on the back of the box im gonna call them but im scared incase they turn around and say no fair enough i dont think i am pregnant now this month maybe i was imagining all my sypmtoms cause i want it that bad OH was so excited last night when he seen that line i feel as if ive let him down :( i cant give him what he wants :( so im just gonna wait for the :witch::witch: to come what can i take to make my cycles more regular i hear agnus castus or something was good but not sure what it is for if you girls can give me a list of things that you take or do then please feel free thank you xx


----------



## flowertot

Hi Girls. 

Caitlen - glad to hear you're ok. everyone feels movements at different times. i felt my DD move at around 17 weeks but my best friend who is pregnant with her first felt movement at 14 weeks! my other friend only felt flutters at 23 weeks. Hope you start to feel little seahorse soon, its so lovely when it starts :hugs:

Jenny - i'm sorry you're having so much trouble. First Response shoud send you some free tests for the upset its causing you :hugs:

nothing really to report with me, just waiting for my blood results to come back. 

My DD is keeping me entertained though, shes only 19 months old and she can say so many big words already. When i was cooking some lunch earlier and i opened the oven she came out with "hot, Dangerous" and last night when i was talking to DH i said something was interesting and she looked up at me and said "interesting" and smiled! she's such a joy.


----------



## msmith

Hi Lovely ladies,
Sorry I have not been on for a while. It has been hectic this weekend and today was the first chance I have to catch up on ALL the posts.
I am not even going to try and do personal messages-sorry, but there is just too much to follow. It is great to hear all your news though.

The big O should be approaching soon. Just wondering what extras you ladies are taking/took to get pregnant. At the mo I am only taking folic acid and using OPKs.

:hug:


----------



## flowertot

Hi msmith - nice to hear from you. i only took folic acid and used opks. started temping last cycle too. its nice to know the exact day you ovulated.


----------



## Freyasmum

I have a question about OPKs... I started using them last week, and had really faint lines the first few days. I missed a day or two... I really am rubbish at remembering to do things at the same time each day, and now I'm getting no line at all.
do you think maybe I could have missed the positive? Grrrr. I don't know. If I did then we're screwed this month because I've been sick and tired and just haven't felt like :sex: as often as we have been :(


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Freyasmum said:


> I have a question about OPKs... I started using them last week, and had really faint lines the first few days. I missed a day or two... I really am rubbish at remembering to do things at the same time each day, and now I'm getting no line at all.
> do you think maybe I could have missed the positive? Grrrr. I don't know. If I did then we're screwed this month because I've been sick and tired and just haven't felt like :sex: as often as we have been :(

I think u may have done hun, I have never got a true positive, I just go by the most darkest line, this month i started using them about CD7....:hugs:


----------



## garkat23

I never got a positive on ic opks's, have been using Clear blue fertility monitor this month and it said I prob ovulated 11th May so am due on sun 24th May I think. 
Still have no symptoms but am keeping everything crossed!!
x x x


----------



## Razcox

Morning ladies!

Not been about much which i am sorry for, been off work and the house work needed doing along with a million other things so no time to come on here. Hope everyone is well and growing lots of :bfp:'s xxxx

Well 1 week down now on the dreaded 2WW ( sigh i remember the time when i didn't know that term) but not holding out much hope this month as we only BD'ed once. Still here is my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## caitlenc

Good luck to all of you in the TWW....I remember how difficult it was. My fingers are crossed for you all!:hug:


----------



## flowertot

hi girls. 

just got my blood results back from monday.

4weeks 0 days - hcg 600+ (don't know exact)
4weeks 6 days - hcg 7,159

it has a doubling time of 1.6 days

if i'd have gone for the test at 5weeks 0 days (like i was suppose to) im guessing the result would have over 10,000. 

normal range for 5 weeks is something like 100 - 7,000

should i be worried by these results or still suspect multiple?

i'm not sure what to think but doc doesn't think i need to go for a scan, she just wants me to wait and see. i can't wait 7 weeks for my scan :hissy: i'm going to get on the phone and book a private one just so i can see that all is as it should be. 

i'm feeling sooooooo sick too. i don't remember feeling sick so early with my DD but i know every pregnancy is different.


----------



## caitlenc

My numbers at 5 weeks 4 days were over 22,000....try not to worry, Flower. You just have a good, strong pregnancy going on there!:hug:


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
Well been out shopping all day and bad period pain - i think she's on her way again!!!!
I wish she'd just leave me alone!!!
x x


----------



## topazicatzbet

hi girls had my first midwife appointment today, pretty boring really just got the paperwork but the ball is rolling now so hopefully i ll get a scan date soon.


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi Girls,

Just thought I'd let you know that I've miscarried today, I was fine when I first woke up but then started getting period pain like cramps around 10am and I've had bleeding ever since I still went for my blood test though and stupidly cried in the doctors :blush: I also got my results back from Monday's blood test and the doctor explained that my hgc levels were below the normal rate of somebody who is 5 weeks pregnant and she thinks that the results from todays blood test will prove that I've lost the baby (as if I don't know that already). Not too sure how I feel at the moment, but like OH says at least we know we can get pregnant so I will try and get some PMA for the next time I speak to you all. Thanks for all your kind words and PMA over the last few day's, I'm sure I'll be back on here soon enough when we start trying again. All you girls in the 2WW go and get that :bfp:!!!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Am so sorry Pipkin :hugs: xx


----------



## pipkintyler

mummysuzie22 said:


> Am so sorry Pipkin :hugs: xx

Thank you mummysuzie, as I've said to my friend, it obviously wasn't meant to be. I'll be Ok, will just have to get back on the rollercoaster that is TTC when the time's right. xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

im so sorry hun :hug::hugs:


----------



## flowertot

Pipkin - so sorry to hear that. Even though its tough, like your OH said, at least you know you can get pregnant and that it just wasn't meant to be. i'm sure next time you will have a sticky bean. thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## msmith

Oh Pipkin, I am really sorry. However you sound like you are staying positive which is fantastic. We are all here for you if you need us.
Take care
:hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

:hugs: pipkin


----------



## caitlenc

Aw, Pipkin, sweetie, I am sooo sorry. Keep up your good attitude, and remember we love you and are here if you need us.:hug:


----------



## jenny25

aww pipkin im so sorry hun ***HUGS****

flowertot that seems fine i dont think you have anything to worry about but if you wanna get a private scan to settle your mind then go for it hun :)

well not really much to update you i had a visit from the health visitor today and everything is good with aarron :) i was also speaking to her about how me and OH are ttc i said well its been 8 months and that she said i should speak to my gp and he can do a full blood count and that to make sure everything is ok but they wont concider me for ivf till atleast a year of ttc givin my medical history i may not be able to get it cause i already have a kid so we may need to go private but hey ho xx

oh an ps no sign of af yet though i was having some pain in my left ovary today so i ended up taking a nap and it went im gonna test again next week if af isnt here over the weekend as she is due sat xx


----------



## Freyasmum

:hugs: Pipkin, I'm so sorry! Sounds like you're keeping the PMA going pretty well though. You know we're here if you need to talk. :hugs:


----------



## tori_cottier

Morning Ladies, 

First of all Pipkin i'm so sorry to hear the news hun, as the rest of the ladies have said we are all here for you if you need to talk hun!

*Beth* so glad you MW appointment went well, mine is today so not really expecting to much as they normaly take a active intrest once you reach 20+ weeks, 

*Blondie* hun I hope you are well miss you :cry:

*Caitlenc* how are you hunny did you get those maternity cloth?

I'm sorry to who ever i have missed on this update but my ead is all over the place at the moment

Well the final part of my Father in laws cancer happened yesterday and he lost his fight against it, My DH is in a state and I'm going to be honest but i really don't know what to say or do around him, He's gone over to his mums now (which is a boat journey) so i will be joining him on Saturday. Things are strange and i've feel so bad as i picked up the smoking habbit yesterday and feel so guilty for doing so (please don't flame me for this) I'm going to speak to me MW today about it because as much as i know it bad for little george (and i wouldn't wish any harm on him) but my stress levels have taken over and the craving kick in.

My DD is not really talking much as she is very much a grandads girl and this has refelected in how she is dealing with it, I know how hard it is for her as i lost my grandad last year but i was 27 she's 9 and it must be very hard, but all i can do is be there for both of them. then it will be my time to grieve 

Thats it from me 

Lots of love 

Me and George


----------



## Blondie

Hi ladies

I'm ok - still around. Parents now gone and I'm taking rest of week off as sick leave as I'm so tired. 

Hopefully 5 days off work will give me a chance to get some energy back as I'm seriously struggling at the moment. Could sleep for 20 hours a day!

Pipkin - I'm sorry honey :hugs: , try and keep that PMA going

Tori - Sorry about your OH dad :hugs: , at least he will no longer be in pain but it doesn't make it any easier. I'm not in a position to shoot you down in flames as I caved in the other day and had a cigarette aswell as I was in such a mess :hugs: Just try not to have too many and once things settle down you will feel better about quitting again :hugs:

I've sort of lost track of where everyone else is at the moment but :hug: to you all.

And just for a laugh you can see my latest chubby photos taken yesterday - definitely thickening around middle but more bloat than bump I think. I just look like I've had too many pies and I'm struggling to fit in any of my clothes anymore :hissy:

First photo was at 11w5d and 2nd is 13w3d
 



Attached Files:







11w5dbump.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 7









13w3dbump.jpg
File size: 82.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Razcox

Pipkin - i'm so sorry for your loss lots of :hug: for you hun. I had bleeding at 5 weeks with my first :bfp: but the pregnacy limped on for another week and i had a MC at 6 weeks. Its seems all to common esp with the first :bfp: almost the boby is quite sure what to do the first time. We are all here if you want to talk as i think a number of people have suffered a MC :hugs:

Tori - So sorry about your father in law lots of :hugs: coming your way too hun xxxxx

Blondie - Where are you hun we need you PMA or not you are part of the team xxx

Beth - congrates on the MW appointment it must all seem a bit more real now huh!

Flowertot - Some GP's just don't seem to care do they? Don't they understand that waiting 7 more weeks to find out that everything is ok (which i am sure it will be) feels like a lifetime for us??? I think when i next get a :bfp: i will book in for a private scan, afterall whats £95 for peace of mind.

As for me well the temps are still high but nothing else to report, bit of heartburn and twinges in my lower abdomen so will have to wait and see. Going to test on tuesday i think. Got a really busy day ahead of me as we are taking my girly Ela (my signature pic) to be hipscored. I am so nervous as today will effect the rest of her life depending on the resuls . . . Wish me look ladies and a nice low score xx


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girlies!!:hugs:

Tori, so sorry about your FIL. I know it's hard to know how to comfort your dd and OH, but just being there for them will mean the world. We're here if you need to vent. Oh, and I did get those clothese...some are great, some aren't , but they're all FREE!!:rofl:

Blondie, love the bump pic. You can see mine on the bump thread in first tri, I'm about 5 times your size! You look fab, sweetie. Enjoy the few days off, and take good care of yourself.:hugs:

Raz, good luck with the test today...fingers Xed all is well with your pup!:hugs:

Jenny, keep up that PMA, I still have a good feeling about you!

Can't wait for all you TWW girls to test!!:happydance:

:hug:to everyone I missed!


----------



## caitlenc

Now for my update, though not much to report.

Heard seahorse's heartbeat again yesterday, it's getting easier and easier to find. I just love listening to it and knowing the bean is doing well!:happydance:

We are going out to Long Island for the weekend for Memorial day, it's a 3 day weekend, and the weather is supposed to be lovely, so we can't wait. Although not looking forward to putting on a bathing suit!:blush:

Oh, I also got a call from the Doctor, my bloodwork all came back normal after the nuchal scan!:happydance::happydance:

Well, have a great day, my lovelies!:hug:


----------



## pipkintyler

tori_cottier said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> First of all Pipkin i'm so sorry to hear the news hun, as the rest of the ladies have said we are all here for you if you need to talk hun!
> 
> *Beth* so glad you MW appointment went well, mine is today so not really expecting to much as they normaly take a active intrest once you reach 20+ weeks,
> 
> *Blondie* hun I hope you are well miss you :cry:
> 
> *Caitlenc* how are you hunny did you get those maternity cloth?
> 
> I'm sorry to who ever i have missed on this update but my ead is all over the place at the moment
> 
> Well the final part of my Father in laws cancer happened yesterday and he lost his fight against it, My DH is in a state and I'm going to be honest but i really don't know what to say or do around him, He's gone over to his mums now (which is a boat journey) so i will be joining him on Saturday. Things are strange and i've feel so bad as i picked up the smoking habbit yesterday and feel so guilty for doing so (please don't flame me for this) I'm going to speak to me MW today about it because as much as i know it bad for little george (and i wouldn't wish any harm on him) but my stress levels have taken over and the craving kick in.
> 
> My DD is not really talking much as she is very much a grandads girl and this has refelected in how she is dealing with it, I know how hard it is for her as i lost my grandad last year but i was 27 she's 9 and it must be very hard, but all i can do is be there for both of them. then it will be my time to grieve
> 
> Thats it from me
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Me and George

I'm so sorry to hear about your father-in-law, I know it must be hard but you've got to remember that he's free from pain now, I can understand how you must be feeling around your other half, my best friend lost her dad at christmas and I didn't know what to say or do, the good thing was that before he died he found out she was pregnant so at least he knew there was a little one on the way, I presume your father-in-law knew too. In regards to the smoking, I can fully understand, I gave up at xmas and yesterday with everything that happened I started again, the thing to remember is that you can give up again once your stress levels come down and I think the midwife will tell you that it's better for the baby to have a couple of ciggies a day if it helps with the stress rather than not have any and get more stressed. I'm going to give up again after the weekend so perhaps tell yourself your going to try and do the same. xx:hugs:xx


----------



## pipkintyler

Hi all, I just want to say a BIG thank you to all of you, your kind words have helped me a lot, I'm just glad we've got such a great group of ladies on here and don't worry I'm seriously going to get that PMA working when the bleeding stops. :hug: to you all.

Lets see some more :bfp:'s this month please. Go Razcox Go.


----------



## pipkintyler

Blondie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm ok - still around. Parents now gone and I'm taking rest of week off as sick leave as I'm so tired.
> 
> Hopefully 5 days off work will give me a chance to get some energy back as I'm seriously struggling at the moment. Could sleep for 20 hours a day!
> 
> Pipkin - I'm sorry honey :hugs: , try and keep that PMA going
> 
> Tori - Sorry about your OH dad :hugs: , at least he will no longer be in pain but it doesn't make it any easier. I'm not in a position to shoot you down in flames as I caved in the other day and had a cigarette aswell as I was in such a mess :hugs: Just try not to have too many and once things settle down you will feel better about quitting again :hugs:
> 
> I've sort of lost track of where everyone else is at the moment but :hug: to you all.
> 
> And just for a laugh you can see my latest chubby photos taken yesterday - definitely thickening around middle but more bloat than bump I think. I just look like I've had too many pies and I'm struggling to fit in any of my clothes anymore :hissy:
> 
> First photo was at 11w5d and 2nd is 13w3d

That bump is looking great Blondie.


----------



## flowertot

Really sorry to hear what you're going through Tori. :hugs:

pipkin :hugs:

jenny - :hugs:

Razcox - Hugs: 

Blondie - Hope you enjoy your time off. 

Caitlen - i can see hope the doppler may get addictive. i might get one myself but i'm worried that it might get to the point where i have to leave my house with it attached to me to go shopping :rofl:

Sorry girls i can't remember what everyone has said because i'm really tired today. 

nothing to report here apart from feeling quite sick, oh and i've booked my early scan for 6th June and i'm counting down!


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> Really sorry to hear what you're going through Tori. :hugs:
> 
> pipkin :hugs:
> 
> jenny - :hugs:
> 
> Razcox - Hugs:
> 
> Blondie - Hope you enjoy your time off.
> 
> Caitlen - i can see hope the doppler may get addictive. i might get one myself but i'm worried that it might get to the point where i have to leave my house with it attached to me to go shopping :rofl:
> 
> Sorry girls i can't remember what everyone has said because i'm really tired today.
> 
> nothing to report here apart from feeling quite sick, oh and i've booked my early scan for 6th June and i'm counting down!

Yay to the early scan, we need more photo's of little beans on here. xx


----------



## jenny25

morning girls how are we all today ?

pipkin 

Razcox -

Blondie - 

Caitlen

Flowertot

Tori

Sending you all big :hug::hug::dance:

Sorry i seem to be in a rather good mood today apart from having stinky gas (tmi) :rofl: glad OH is at work or i'd be killing him with it lol still no sign of:witch: even though i've been having some mild cramps at night but nothing yet so we will see what happends their think if it aint arrived by next wed i will test again and take it from their :) i've now got my ebay shop up and running so we will see how long that lasts :D

best be off just now :hug::hug::hug: to anyone i have missed p.s do you guys have facebook??? xxxxx


----------



## mummysuzie22

afternoon ladies well i recieved my poas'S from ebay the other day just the cheapie ones the 10miu and i did one yesterday and nothing obviously too early just wanted to test them out lol..but did one today and got the faintest line...do you think it's possible to pick it up this early? my af isn't due to next Friday xx


----------



## flowertot

Jenny - dont apologise for being happy. thats a good think!! Yes i'm on facebook Michelle Jones - Bouzaglo 

Bouzaglo is my married name, its quite a mouthful :rofl: 

Mummysuzie - its possible! i got my :bfp: at 9dpo, it was very faint but there. i think it depends how early implantation takes place. how many dpo are you?

i'm sooooo bloated today, i hope it goes down soon!


----------



## caitlenc

oooh, MummySuzie, that is so great!! Can't wait until you test again!!:happydance:

Jenny, I am on facebook, under Caitlen Cohane Sheeran. Be my friend?:rofl:

Flower, I'm going to friend you on FB!

Hope all of you ladies are well. Have a fab weekend!!:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Oooh, I just noticed I moved up a box on my ticker!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you caitlenc and flowertot. Am 7dpo so i know it's really early..not getting my hopes up tho.. am going to test tomorrow morning again..last time i was pregnant i got implantation bleeding but i haven't so far.. do you always bleed when implantation happens? x


----------



## caitlenc

No, i think only 30% of women bleed during implantation.


----------



## jenny25

flowertot said:


> Jenny - dont apologise for being happy. thats a good think!! Yes i'm on facebook Michelle Jones - Bouzaglo
> 
> Bouzaglo is my married name, its quite a mouthful :rofl:
> 
> Mummysuzie - its possible! i got my :bfp: at 9dpo, it was very faint but there. i think it depends how early implantation takes place. how many dpo are you?
> 
> i'm sooooo bloated today, i hope it goes down soon!

lol mine is Heirs as in Heir too a thrown how posh eh:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: though its not my married name my married name will be Callender as of june next year :D:D:D:D :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenny25

caitlenc said:


> oooh, MummySuzie, that is so great!! Can't wait until you test again!!:happydance:
> 
> Jenny, I am on facebook, under Caitlen Cohane Sheeran. Be my friend?:rofl:
> 
> Flower, I'm going to friend you on FB!
> 
> Hope all of you ladies are well. Have a fab weekend!!:hug:



Will you be my friend i have no one :( i think al go eat worms big fat juicy one wee skinny ones and i dont know how the rest of the song goes :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## flowertot

have you tested mummysuzie???

i've never had implantation bleeding. Fingers x'ed :hugs:


----------



## garkat23

2 days to go! Still getting bad period pains and can't stop going to the loo to check if af has arrived!!! And still no symptoms!!!
I really don't want her to arrive!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, hope everyones well!
x x x x x


----------



## mummysuzie22

Afternoon ladies sorry been working..well done one this morning and there was no line..just did one there and was a faint line..had to stare really hard haha but there was a really faint one..i am only 8 DPO so thinking might be a bit early? not heard alot of good things about these tests tho..my bbs are hurting a bit today and quite a bit of cm so who knows? lol..


----------



## flowertot

fingers x'ed for you hun. 

Maybe leave it a couple of days and buy a tesco/sainsburys/asda one. they are about £5.00 for two. they worked well for me.


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you Flowertot..live on an island so just the expensive one's here but going across the water Monday so will buy a cheapie one then..will try again tomorrow morning with the cheapie ones and see what it says..x


----------



## samzi

heya ladies

well back from my hols and got lots of catching up to do. will be back later for a proper read :hugs:


----------



## samzi

tyler - so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

blondie - off days are allowed, glad everything going well :hugs:

beth & cait - glad all running smoothly for you :hugs:

goodluck for those in the TWW and those waiting to OV!

tori - LOVING the scan pic :happydance: :hugs:

flowertot - goodluck for the scan :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Welcome back, Samzi!!
How was your holiday?


----------



## flowertot

afternoon ladies and welcome back Samzi. 

well i had a bit of a rough night last night. i started to bleed, brown old blood so went to the hospital and was there until 4am! anyway they took blood and have booked me in for a scan on wednesday (apparently they like to leave it a few days because they could scan me today and it might show everything is fine and then i could go on to miscarry in a few days anyway). so now i'm just left waiting to see if i'm going to miscarry. i really thought everything would be fine this time because my hcg levels are nice and high and i'm feeling really sick. i feel very sick today so i'm hoping that is a good sign. it just seems to be a repeat of the miscarriage in January which started off as brown blood for a few days then turned red. 

i'm hoping and praying that the scan on Wednesday shows a heartbeat.


----------



## topazicatzbet

wecome back samzi.

flowertot. :hug: i hope all is ok hun, try and keep some pma im sure little bean is just fine and the bleed is coming from somewhere else.

my friend had a massive bleed in 1st tri and her little one was fine and is now 2, so bleeding doesnt always mean the worse. :hugs:


----------



## samzi

Freyasmum said:


> Welcome back, Samzi!!
> How was your holiday?

It was wonderful thanks :) had a fabulous time and did not want to come back! glad to see we brought the sunshine back with us ;)


----------



## pipkintyler

flowertot said:


> afternoon ladies and welcome back Samzi.
> 
> well i had a bit of a rough night last night. i started to bleed, brown old blood so went to the hospital and was there until 4am! anyway they took blood and have booked me in for a scan on wednesday (apparently they like to leave it a few days because they could scan me today and it might show everything is fine and then i could go on to miscarry in a few days anyway). so now i'm just left waiting to see if i'm going to miscarry. i really thought everything would be fine this time because my hcg levels are nice and high and i'm feeling really sick. i feel very sick today so i'm hoping that is a good sign. it just seems to be a repeat of the miscarriage in January which started off as brown blood for a few days then turned red.
> 
> i'm hoping and praying that the scan on Wednesday shows a heartbeat.

Hi flowertot, try not to get yourself worked up about it, I know it's hard but you need to try and relax, the fact that your still feeling sick is a great sign, my friend had a bleed at nearly 7 weeks (when she was on honeymoon), she tried to relax and was taken for a scan when she came back home, everything was fine and she's now got a very healthy and gorgeous baby boy who's 2 weeks old. We're all thinking off you :hugs: I'm sure everything will be ok. :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

a few of you have been asking for updated pics of the kittens so here you are, enjoy!

https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2709.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2702.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2696.jpg
https://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o224/topazicatzbeth/DSCF2697.jpg


----------



## samzi

omg i WANT one :rofl:

they are sooo gorgeous beth!


----------



## Freyasmum

Beth, they are Gorgeous!! So Cute!


----------



## Freyasmum

flowertot - :hugs: How scary for you, you poor thing.
Like the others have said, try to keep up the PMA. Feeling sick has got to be a good sign. I have another story about a friend who had bleeding early in first tri and now has a very healthy boy. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
You know we're all thinking of you and are here for you if you need us.


----------



## flowertot

thanks girls. i'm just going to take it easy and wait for the scan on wednesday.

beth - the kittens are lovely. so so cute. they have cheered me up!


----------



## caitlenc

Welcome home, Samzi! We missed you!:hug:

Flower, :hugs: sweetie. I know bleeding is scary, but I bled and so far the seahorse is fine! Thinking of you, love!

Beth, thanks for the pics, sooo cute!!

To my girls in the TWW, :hug: and lots of PMA!!!


----------



## samzi

wow 14 weeks cait! thats flown!! :hugs:


----------



## caitlenc

I know, crazy, huh??


----------



## samzi

very! :lol:


----------



## cazd

Heya ladies - just wanted to stop by and see how the PG Naughties are getting on!

I'm still not there yet... 5 months on and still waiting for some new symptoms....


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how are we all ? how was your weekend ? well never really done much on sat apart from house work had my home shopping delivered and had a bbq with me OH and aarron on sunday the weather was soooo nice i was on my own so i done the rest of the ironing which i hate then went out the back to catch a bit of sun :D aarron and my ml came home i had the paddling pool filled up so me and aarron played in that while my OH was working at westham football ground :D still no :af: and ive done a 10mil test which was neg so who know what is going on i think my cycles are messed up xxx


----------



## cazd

OOOH - I would've loved a paddling pool this weekend - its been so HOT !


----------



## mummysuzie22

Evening ladies..well just did a first response test and it's a :bfp:!!! :happydance: can't believe it..didn't expect it as this is our first month..am still in shock


----------



## flowertot

Wow! Mummysuzie - i'm so happy for you!!!!!! 

how many dpo are you, do you know?

YaY! YaY! YaY!


----------



## samzi

woo grats!


----------



## mummysuzie22

Thank you ladies..Yesterday i was 10DPO..x


----------



## Razcox

Beth - those kittens are soooooo cute!!! I want one but i dont think my lucher would take to kindly to it :(

Samzi - Glad you had a good time and welcome back xxx

Flowertot - Sorry you are having so much stress :hugs: for you hun. I am sure everything will be fine. You really had great numbers xxx

Mummysuzie22 - Congrates on the :bfp: :happydance:

As for me, well my temp has dropped like a stone and i got a :bfn: on sunday so i expect AF either today or tomorrow . . . . :( onto yet another cycle which i think is now 9 or 10. Here is my chart but i am not very hopeful.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/24b762


----------



## caitlenc

Hiya Ladies!!

Yay MummySuzie!!!:happydance::happydance: So thrilled for you!! What luck, the very first month!:happydance:

Raz, Hang in there, hunni, it's bound to happen soon.:hug:

Jenny, keep testing, maybe you'll get a late :bfp:!

Cazd, nice to see you!!:hugs:

Blondie, hope all is well. Miss you!:hugs:

Tori, how is DH holding up after his loss?:hugs:

:hug: to all I've missed! Have a fab day, ladies!!


----------



## caitlenc

Now for my update.

Had a lovely weekend away on Long Island, but seem to have caught a nasty cold, and of course can't take anything for it.:hissy::hissy: Being sick while preggers stinks!

I have reached 14 weeks, and so have officially entered the second trimester!:happydance: I can now find the seahorse's heartbeat on the doppler very quickly, and hear it very clearly, so that is a constant source of reasurrance. 

Only a 4 day work week this week,yay!:happydance:

Have a lovely day, girls!!:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

really sorry razcox, i know its hard but you have to keep going. you can't let that evil :witch: beat you :hugs: 

Hey Caitlen - are you and blondie in 2nd tri now?? wow do you feel any different? like has the sickness stopped? 

congrats again mummysuzie :happydance:

hey jenny. hope that nasty :witch: stays away. 

well i'm feeling as sick as ever today. just had a cup of decaf tea and had to lie down because it made me so sick. i'm glad the pregnancy signs are still here though. less than 24 hours until my scan. i'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies,

my first day back to work today after my holiday :(


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

Well no major update from me - think the bump is starting to appear though as it seems really noticeable this morning. Fast running out of clothes that fit me now :( Will try and take a photo later for you to assess whether bump or bloat :rofl:

Parents gone home - was nice to see them but nice to have my house back - though MIL arrives tomorrow for a few days :hissy: - it's to "check on the bump" - well if she thinks she is going anywhere near my bump she has another thing coming as I hate people touching me. Really not looking forward to next few days as she is putting major pressure on DH to let her move in for a week or so once baby is born and he is back at work. There is no way on this earth that it's going to happen so I think this visit is a tactic on her side to wear my DH down. God I'm furious with her!!!

Aside from that I think I'm doing ok - just need to try and get through the next 4.5 months at work and I'll be able to get out of this place. 

Right better go and find something to eat somewhere. Morning sickness seems to have passed (98%) for now but still get the odd twinges. Still waiting for an energy boost though as still feel like a complete zombie. Aside from that no major symptoms really so very eager to start feeling baby just so I have some reassurance that I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## samzi

my god blondie 14 weeks 2 DAYS?!

that has FLOWN by :D


----------



## topazicatzbet

congrats mummysuzie22 :happydance::happydance:

tori and blondie, miss you, hope your doing ok!

cait, bet its great hearing seahorse, my friend gave me her doppler but she forgot the charger so she is having to try and find it, other wise i ll have to try and buy one as its useless with out it. think it will be a few more weeks though before i can attempt to find kittens.

mum2b how are you hun, you ve not been around much recently, hope all is ok, i saw the helicopter up over your house this weekend, what trauma has unfolded on your street this time, lol

glad you had a nice hol samzi.

got everything crossed for you flowertot, im sure all will be ok.

not much to report with me, im just so tired, no sickness still but i have absolutly no appitite. got one of my jaw head aches as well today so all in all feel pretty crap.


----------



## caitlenc

flowertot said:


> really sorry razcox, i know its hard but you have to keep going. you can't let that evil :witch: beat you :hugs:
> 
> Hey Caitlen - are you and blondie in 2nd tri now?? wow do you feel any different? like has the sickness stopped?
> 
> congrats again mummysuzie :happydance:
> 
> hey jenny. hope that nasty :witch: stays away.
> 
> well i'm feeling as sick as ever today. just had a cup of decaf tea and had to lie down because it made me so sick. i'm glad the pregnancy signs are still here though. less than 24 hours until my scan. i'm a nervous wreck!

Yes, the sickness is gone for me...still get tired, but definitely have more energy than I did in first tri.:happydance:

Try to stay positive about the scan, I just kniw it will be fine!!:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

topazicatzbet said:


> congrats mummysuzie22 :happydance::happydance:
> 
> tori and blondie, miss you, hope your doing ok!
> 
> cait, bet its great hearing seahorse, my friend gave me her doppler but she forgot the charger so she is having to try and find it, other wise i ll have to try and buy one as its useless with out it. think it will be a few more weeks though before i can attempt to find kittens.
> 
> mum2b how are you hun, you ve not been around much recently, hope all is ok, i saw the helicopter up over your house this weekend, what trauma has unfolded on your street this time, lol
> 
> glad you had a nice hol samzi.
> 
> got everything crossed for you flowertot, im sure all will be ok.
> 
> not much to report with me, im just so tired, no sickness still but i have absolutly no appitite. got one of my jaw head aches as well today so all in all feel pretty crap.


Just be patient about hearing the HB when you do get your doppler...it took me quite awhile to find it, and it has only recently become loud and consistent!:happydance:


----------



## samzi

i am so chuffed for my cousin :D he's going to be a daddy! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

hey girls well defo not pregnant got my :witch: today so i roughly know now that my last two cycles have been 36 days so i kinda ovulate on day 21 ish i've bought a saliva ovulation monitor to test my ovulation dates and now i can start charting yay:happydance: so maybe you girls can help me along with my charts and stuff now i kinda have a rough idea i have no idea how to do the charts so lets hope for a more positive month :D:hug::hug:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

No drama here Beth, I have been hovering, but seem to be in a wierd place atm with everyting so doing enought o keep up with everyone... just!
We have had problems with DSD's mother, which has caused major stress with DH, mainly my fear that I'll end up a single mum (why I have no idea, our relationship is entirle different but hey ho), this happened as I was ovulating, so really do not think that I have caught this month...
This happened the same time that things went tits up else where (some1 else I know uses this so cannot go into ins and outs) as well soo all in all a crappy few weeks and now I am on nights and next weeks probably gonna get worse :( I hate my life sometimes)
I did manage to get day 21 bloods done, so have to contact nurse next week to see wat they were.
Keep in there flowertot, symptoms can only be a good thing!!!
Sorry about af arriving Jenny, althou as u say, at least u know where u are now :hugs:


----------



## samzi

:hugs: for you mum2b


----------



## jenny25

Mum2bewaiting said:


> No drama here Beth, I have been hovering, but seem to be in a wierd place atm with everyting so doing enought o keep up with everyone... just!
> We have had problems with DSD's mother, which has caused major stress with DH, mainly my fear that I'll end up a single mum (why I have no idea, our relationship is entirle different but hey ho), this happened as I was ovulating, so really do not think that I have caught this month...
> This happened the same time that things went tits up else where (some1 else I know uses this so cannot go into ins and outs) as well soo all in all a crappy few weeks and now I am on nights and next weeks probably gonna get worse :( I hate my life sometimes)
> I did manage to get day 21 bloods done, so have to contact nurse next week to see wat they were.
> Keep in there flowertot, symptoms can only be a good thing!!!
> Sorry about af arriving Jenny, althou as u say, at least u know where u are now :hugs:


Thanks hun you know i just wanna give you a big hug honey everything will be alright:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

The above outburst was exactly why I haven't posted anything personal for a while....
Thanx guys xx
DSD's mother is soo bitter and twisted that I know she was trying to wind me up... thats what has upset me... she acheived wot she set out too... I know in my heart that I'm nothing like her so it really should not bother me, but it does... its just soooo maddening...


----------



## caitlenc

Aww, :hug: Mum2Be, we're all here for you!


----------



## topazicatzbet

sorry your having a rough time at the mo mum2be. hugs hun


----------



## msmith

well hello my lovely ladies. It has been YONKS since I have been on here. Good to be back.
It looks like I have missed a lot of news.
Congrats Mummysizie. Fantastic news!! First time around too.
Blondie and Caitlenc-congrats on reaching the 14 weeks. Time has flown.
mum2be-So sorry hun that life has been stressful for you. Like the others have said we are all hear for you to have a rant to. Never feel that you can't have outbursts here.
Samzi-did you stay celibate on your hols???
Jenny-sorry the :witch: got you. She is a real trouble maker!
Flowertot-keeping everything crossed for you and your scan tomorrow.
Beth-How gorgeous are the kittens!! Please keep up with the pics.
:hug: to all I have missed and I know there are a fair few of you. Sorry.


----------



## samzi

msmith!!!! :hugs: how are you??!!

celibate mostly...except for one day which isnt too bad going :lol: thats not including the last few days even though i was technically 'still on holiday' :blush:


----------



## msmith

Well, my news. I have been doing the deed over the suggested fertile week this month so fingers crossed. Taken a real chilled out view this month and actually had far more :sex: than normal. Goes to show..
I have not used OPKS nor checked my CM. I have not even felt ovulation discomfort which I have the last few cycles SO who knows if I have actually ovulated. We will see. I wonder as I have been more chilled whether I have not been noticing every ache and tweek of my body. Only time will tell whether we have been successful.

I am now in the 2ww so keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> msmith!!!! :hugs: how are you??!!
> 
> celibate mostly...except for one day which isnt too bad going :lol: thats not including the last few days even though i was technically 'still on holiday' :blush:

Hey you. All very good my end, thanks.
I am impressed. I bet your man did not know what was going on :rofl:
Do you feel better for it?


----------



## samzi

fx'd for you mrs!!

i find the relaxed approach does you lots of good!


----------



## samzi

msmith said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> msmith!!!! :hugs: how are you??!!
> 
> celibate mostly...except for one day which isnt too bad going :lol: thats not including the last few days even though i was technically 'still on holiday' :blush:
> 
> Hey you. All very good my end, thanks.
> I am impressed. I bet your man did not know what was going on :rofl:
> Do you feel better for it?Click to expand...

yeah its great. doing it when you feel like it and not just cos its possibly OV. this cycle i have no idea when i did or if i have, even though i did a calcuator online yday but yes :lol:


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> fx'd for you mrs!!
> 
> i find the relaxed approach does you lots of good!

Are you even going to bother testing?


----------



## samzi

nope no testing here for me, no nothing :)


----------



## msmith

Is the new super chilled Samzi? :rofl:


----------



## samzi

yup, thats me! :lol:

its all good, what will be will be etc etc.


----------



## samzi

i must say though i think me being chilled out about it makes OH chilled out about it too. even though we are seeing how it goes, i know he wants a baby just as much as i do. we were re arranging furniture yesterday in the spare bedroom and he was saying that once the baby comes he will move all his stuff out and the baby will have the spare room :cloud9:


----------



## msmith

I feel the same. Taking a more chilled approach has been a revelation. Exactly what the doctor ordered. :happydance:


----------



## flowertot

morning girls.

hope everybody is in a good ood today. 

i'm just waiting to leave for my scan. i'm scared and excited. i just hope all is ok. 

will let you all know how it goes later x


----------



## Freyasmum

Good luck flowertot!! I'm sure everything will be fine.
Can't wait to see pics! :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

Feels like ages since I've posted on here. I have been lurking a little though :blush:...
I'm not going to even try personal messages, sorry, it's just it's been so long and well, basically, I'm rubbish!!

I'm not in the best head-space to be honest. Those silly OPKs have left me feeling a bit down about things this month. I'm just waiting for the witch next week before I start all over again next month.
Sorry for the lack of PMA. I'll have it back next week, I'm sure.


----------



## cazd

Heya - I've been the same - getting caught up in a few journals but not really being as active as I could have.

OPKs are sooo frustrating - I'm not going to use them anymore - its so easy to miss the surge.

FLowertot - SCAN!!!!! So exciting xxxx


----------



## samzi

goodluck hun!! :hugs:

hey :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Good luck flowertot, keeping everything crossed for you hun xxxx

AF is bang on time (ouch!) and i feel like poo, dosed up on pain killers but it still hurts like a bitch and i feel a bit sick from the constant pain. How did i know this was going to be a bad one? Oh well roll on next month and cycle 9 i think . . .


----------



## samzi

sorry shes being a cow to you hun :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

fx flowertot, im sure you will be back here soon with good news.

razcoz sorry hun, fx for cycle 9


----------



## msmith

Morning ladies. Off work today as feeling rubbish. Coughs and colds, being ill sucks. It does however mean I can sit in front of the laptop and hear all your news. I am unable to do this at work.
Fingers crossed Flowertot with your scan today. Keep us posted. I really hope all is ok.
Razcox. Sorry the :witch: is causing you soooo much pain. I feel for you. I am not due for another week and have got cramps and aches. I hope this does not mean she will come with vengeance. 
Freyasmum and cazds, I totally agree with you on the OPK front. I have not used them this month either.

Have we all lost our men to the football tonight????
:hug:


----------



## caitlenc

Hi Girls!!
:hugs:

MsSmith, nice to see you back! Hope the mellow approach worked out! I am losing my hubby to football tonight, and I'm in the US! He took a half day off of work to watch it with friends...You can take the Brit out of England, but you can't take the England out of the Brit!:rofl::rofl:

Razcox, sorry the :witch: got you and is being so cruel...feel better, hun.:hugs:

Samzi, I love your new chilled out approach!!:happydance:

Flowertot, I know it will go brilliantly during the scan...give us an update as soon as you can!!:happydance:

:hug:to all I've missed!!


----------



## jenny25

wow where do i begin last night i actually broke down in tears to OH he wa out after work so i was in on my own so i sat and had a few glasses of wine which i think its the root of all evil i swear by the time he came in after mindnight i broke down in tears telling him ive let him down and he doesnt realise what kind of pressure is on me even though their is no actuall pressure i feel their is i said to him i feel like a constant let down too him cause i cant give him the one thing we both want he just hugged me and told me he that ive not let him down if its ment to be its ment to be he doesnt want to see me upset then he gave me a little present a little eeyore on a keychain we both talked and agreed that if its still not happened in a couple of months then we will both go for fertility tests to make sure everything is ok he was such a sweetie honestly i asked him if i could have the bed to myself so i can have a decent sleep cause it was day 1 of the :witch: he said that was alright with him xxxxx


----------



## msmith

jenny25 said:


> wow where do i begin last night i actually broke down in tears to OH he wa out after work so i was in on my own so i sat and had a few glasses of wine which i think its the root of all evil i swear by the time he came in after mindnight i broke down in tears telling him ive let him down and he doesnt realise what kind of pressure is on me even though their is no actuall pressure i feel their is i said to him i feel like a constant let down too him cause i cant give him the one thing we both want he just hugged me and told me he that ive not let him down if its ment to be its ment to be he doesnt want to see me upset then he gave me a little present a little eeyore on a keychain we both talked and agreed that if its still not happened in a couple of months then we will both go for fertility tests to make sure everything is ok he was such a sweetie honestly i asked him if i could have the bed to myself so i can have a decent sleep cause it was day 1 of the :witch: he said that was alright with him xxxxx

It is good to talk. Even though the wine probably bought it to a head I bet you feel so good now that you have got it all out in the open. Your OH sounds lovely. Hope you got that good nights sleep.


----------



## samzi

on lunch break at work and soo bored :(


----------



## jenny25

msmith said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> wow where do i begin last night i actually broke down in tears to OH he wa out after work so i was in on my own so i sat and had a few glasses of wine which i think its the root of all evil i swear by the time he came in after mindnight i broke down in tears telling him ive let him down and he doesnt realise what kind of pressure is on me even though their is no actuall pressure i feel their is i said to him i feel like a constant let down too him cause i cant give him the one thing we both want he just hugged me and told me he that ive not let him down if its ment to be its ment to be he doesnt want to see me upset then he gave me a little present a little eeyore on a keychain we both talked and agreed that if its still not happened in a couple of months then we will both go for fertility tests to make sure everything is ok he was such a sweetie honestly i asked him if i could have the bed to myself so i can have a decent sleep cause it was day 1 of the :witch: he said that was alright with him xxxxx
> 
> It is good to talk. Even though the wine probably bought it to a head I bet you feel so good now that you have got it all out in the open. Your OH sounds lovely. Hope you got that good nights sleep.Click to expand...

Yeah it was great to have it all out and i feel better for it today he is a really sweet guy i love him so much and he has been paitent with me and some of my personal issues xxx


----------



## msmith

Glad you are in a happier place now Jenny
:hugs:


----------



## msmith

samzi said:


> on lunch break at work and soo bored :(

When do you see your man again?
When should the :witch: arrive? That is if she does not play silly games with us all again this month!!!


----------



## flowertot

Hi Girls i've just got back! 

i'm so happy! everything is fine and we saw a little heartbeat. they dated me at around 6 weeks which is ok but im going back for another scan in 3 weeks when bean will be bigger and they will be able to see more. 

they are going to keep a close eye on me due to history which is good. 

DH was convinced that we would see 2 heartbeats but he is over the moon that we have 1 little bean with a nice heartbeat. 

Got my hcg back from sunday morning (early hours) and its 30,400 at 5weeks 5 days. its starting to slow down and is not doubling as quickly now but i'm told that is nothing to worry about at this stage. i hope its not anyway. 

i will try to get a pic on soon.


----------



## samzi

knew it would all be fine :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## samzi

msmith said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> on lunch break at work and soo bored :(
> 
> When do you see your man again?
> When should the :witch: arrive? That is if she does not play silly games with us all again this month!!!Click to expand...

Im going to his on friday for the weekend :happydance:

I think :witch: should be here by 10th June, not 100% though cos of my stupid cycles the last few months!


----------



## jenny25

flowertot thats amazing well done :D im glad everything is alright xxxxxxxx


----------



## caitlenc

Flowertot, that's great news!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!


----------



## msmith

YIPPPEEEE FLOWERTOT :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That is fantastic news. I bet you are both over the moon. 
:hugs:


----------



## flowertot

I've posted a pic in first tri where i've update my last thread. 

the threat name is "had slight bleeding. what should i see at scan 6 weeks 1 day"

i've tried to add it here but i can't :shrug:

i'm going for a little nap now, i'm worn out and hardly slept all night with worrying. 

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## samzi

so cute!! :hugs:

where is Blondie these days?? :huh:


----------



## samzi

was wondering if we should make a new thread for us girlies left?


----------



## mjt11907

heyy ladies i was origanally part of team naughties... i had a bfp... and then miscarried now im back to try again.. so i guess i need the new signature...


----------



## samzi

sorry to hear about your mc :hugs:

welcome back :)


----------



## mjt11907

thanks.... now its just lkots of Baby danceing... lol... hopen for the best next time.... and good luck to all u ladies as well


----------



## msmith

mjt11907 said:


> heyy ladies i was origanally part of team naughties... i had a bfp... and then miscarried now im back to try again.. so i guess i need the new signature...

Sorry to hear your news. 
Welcome back!!
We have a fab group of ladies here. There are still a few of us ttc, but we have a large number of ladies with their :bfp:
Good luck in getting that sticky bean


----------



## cazd

Its crazy how time goes so quickly - especially since the 2ww is sooooo long!

Jenny - I've had some amazing lows since we started TTC in January. Its great to hear that your OH is being so supportive - sometimes all we need is a big HUG. Keep plugging away and it'll happen.

Flowertot - you saw the little heart beating!!!! Oh lord - I cant even imagine what that must be like. :cloud9:


----------



## Razcox

Aww sorry to hear about the MC, i was in the same boat back in march. It does get easier and getting back on the TTC horse helped me loads as did the ladies on here xxxxxxx

Samzi - I think we could do with another thread as well. This one is getting a bit long now . . . . Team Naughties exstream Leftovers!


----------



## samzi

i was thinking 'Team Naughties - The Left Leftovers'

:lol:


----------



## topazicatzbet

so glad all is well flowertot. going to see the pic now


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Quick update, :witch: arrived 3 days (at least) early, wtf, but i knew things were going down hill so not really miffed, just in pain.
Sorry to hear about the mc mjt
Glad scan went well flowertot
:hug: to everyone else


----------



## Razcox

Mum2bewaiting said:


> Quick update, :witch: arrived 3 days (at least) early, wtf, but i knew things were going down hill so not really miffed, just in pain.
> Sorry to hear about the mc mjt
> Glad scan went well flowertot
> :hug: to everyone else

Aww hunny i'm sorry, welcome to the grumpy in pain club. I am going to have a big glass of wine when i get home, care to join me? :hug:


----------



## Razcox

Well just changed my ticker . . . Again. This IS going to be my month though


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Would love to join in the vino, however (oh god how I'm tempted) I'm on nights (Icould sneek a bottle in while their not looking I guess) so it probably wouldn't go down to well.... no a cocktail of paracetamol, tramadol and brufen call me tonight :hissy::hissy:
I knew it was coming, 2 pints of cobra slipped down my neck all tooo easily on sunday night.................


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

Do u think this short (25) day cycle will have messed up my day 5 and 21 hormone profile??? Has anyone any idea?
I just hope that my cycles are not returning to the unpredictable 2-3 week ones I initiallly went on the depo for.....


----------



## Freyasmum

:happydance: Yay, flowertot!!!! :happydance:
I'm SO glad everything was OK!


----------



## Freyasmum

samzi said:


> i was thinking 'Team Naughties - The Left Leftovers'
> 
> :lol:

How about 'Team Naughties... The Best of the Rest'?

I've been trying to work on a new signature, but it seems it's too long (either way) to fit :(
Anyone know how to do one on two lines? I guess you could do it as two separate bits...


----------



## Freyasmum

So I can get it working if I make it smaller...
What do you think?

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3542256fltt.gif

OR

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3542261fltt.gif

Or something completely different!!

With my current signature at the bottom, this may very well be the sparkliest post I'll ever make!! :rofl:


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

i dunno, maybe we could re-brand? what does everyone think??


----------



## Blondie

Hi Ladies :)

I'm still around and keeping an eye on you all - I think I've just felt a bit bad about posting here recently as I've been pretty down about everything and the last thing you guys need is me raining on your PMA - after all I got my :bfp: so I should be super happy :)

If you do re-brand - remember the important thing - it is customary that the person who starts the thread gets pregnant in the first month (happened to both me and RaeRae so far) so good luck to whoever starts it this time :)

Things ok with me at the moment though got the MIL staying which is driving me to the brink but one more night and then she is gone and so is my DH who is off for a stag weekend so this weekend it's just me and the cats :)

If you guys re-brand - do you think we should set up a Knocked Up Naughties thread in pregnancy buddies aswell so that the ladies with :bfp: can moan/chat about symptoms etc over there - I'm just concious that with so many pregnant ladies on here now that this TTC thread is getting lost under all the pregnancy talk? Let me know what you all think?


----------



## Freyasmum

You mean there isn't already a Knocked Up Naughties thread???
What's been stopping you?

And by they way, even if we re-brand, it's not because we don't want you around... PMA or no PMA. We'll all always be the Naughties :hugs:


----------



## Freyasmum

samzi said:


> i dunno, maybe we could re-brand? what does everyone think??

Got any ideas?


----------



## Blondie

Freyasmum said:


> You mean there isn't already a Knocked Up Naughties thread???
> What's been stopping you?
> 
> And by they way, even if we re-brand, it's not because we don't want you around... PMA or no PMA. We'll all always be the Naughties :hugs:

Thanks honey :hugs:

You won't get rid of me that easily :rofl: , I'm just hoping that any day now that extra energy will kick in and I'll feel less like a zombie and then hopefully a newly charged Blondie will return. At least the nausea has largely vanished now.


----------



## Razcox

I like the best of the rest . . . I don't really want to rebrand i like being a naughty and want to be a knocked up naughty. So my vote goes for the following:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3542256fltt.gif

What does everyone else think? If its ok then i will start a new thread ASAP


----------



## Blondie

Razcox said:


> I like the best of the rest . . . I don't really want to rebrand i like being a naughty and want to be a knocked up naughty. So my vote goes for the following:
> 
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3542256fltt.gif
> 
> What does everyone else think? If its ok then i will start a new thread ASAP

Go for it Razcox - and may the luck of the thread starters be with you :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Blondie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> I like the best of the rest . . . I don't really want to rebrand i like being a naughty and want to be a knocked up naughty. So my vote goes for the following:
> 
> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt3542256fltt.gif
> 
> What does everyone else think? If its ok then i will start a new thread ASAP
> 
> Go for it Razcox - and may the luck of the thread starters be with you :happydance:Click to expand...

Right i've done it!! Really feel postive about it all today and i'm glad we are starting a new thread . . .

Fingers crossed the luck holds esp after trying since bleeding Oct!!!


----------

